# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Νεο ASUS DSL-AC52U AC750 (adsl/vdsl)

## babis3g

Η ασος εχει προχωρησει σε ενα εναλλακτικο μοντελο ADSL / VDSL με wifi > AC 750 χαμηλου κοστους, αναμενομενο σαν το πλεον γνωστο Ν17
το *ASUS DSL-AC52U*
(φωτο στο τελος και βαζω και μια δικια μου για να δειτε οτι το εχω στα χερια μου  :Razz:  )

Kανει για ολες τις γραμμες annex A/B/J/Μ
Εχει ολες τις ρυθμισεις για "παιξιμο" γραμμης snr (εφοσον το σηκωνει η συνδεση) και διαφορες αλλες ετοιμες dsl ρυθμισεις μεσα στο μενου σαν το Ν17 & dsl ac68
(οσοι τα ξερουν εχουμε μεγαλα θεματα και για τα 2 εδω στο φορουμ) ... ειναι ιδιο απο γραμμη σε επιδοσεις
Παντως εχουν φτιαξει τα driver αρκετα και με οτε που ειμαι, κλειδωνει πλεον σαν το broadcom (φωτο κατω με απειραχτο το σνρ, 9 απο τον παροχο)
Ειναι future proof γιατι εχει το AC & G.INP / Vectoring (vdsl)
Περαν του χαμηλου επιπεδου AC (αλλα ειναι εκει εστω χαμηλης ταχυτητας δεδομενων για οσους εχους τετοιες συσκευες) δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τιποτα απο κατι αλλα ακριβα τουλαχιστον απο θεμα hardware

Με ενα μονο USB ετσι για να υπαρχει κατι, αν καποιος το εχει αναγκη για κανα δισκο η εχει 3/4G στικακι

Tο wifi ειναι με 4 εξωτερικες κεραιες (δεν βγαινουν για αλλαγη γιατι ειναι ενσωματωμενες) στα 450 MHz AC / 5G ... & 300 Mhz στα 2,4G = 750 & φυσικα δουλευουν σταθερα ταυτοχρονα οπως θα δειτε στη φωτο και οι 2 ασυρματες μπαντες
Το σημα ειναι λιγο πιο δυνατο & απο το Ν17 (που εχει εσωτερικες κεραιες)

Για τα πληρη χαρακτηριστηκα του εδω
http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DSL-AC52U/overview/

Επισης επειδη ξερω καποτε μας βλεπουν και απο εξωτερικο, προσθετω και τα παρακατω για τους ειδικους



> CPU: MediaTek MT7511 (750 MHz)
> DSL: MediaTek MT7511
> Ram: 128 MB DDR3
> Flash: 128 MB NAND
> WiFi 2.4 / 5 G : MediaTek
> LAN speed: 10/100/1000 MetiaTek Switch


Εχει χωριστη WAN θυρα για να γινει σκετο μοντεμ, οποτε μενουν προς χρηση οι αλλες 4

Η ασος κατα το Quoter 2 θα προσθεσει και λογισμικο με AiProtection / Adaptive QoS

Ipv6 για Ελληνικους παροχους ακομα ... αλλα ερχεται και αυτο συντομα με αναβαθμηση λογισμικου

Για οσους εχουν οτε voip μεχρι τωρα κανενα μοντεμ δεν παιζει εκτος του παροχου (εξαλου δεν εχει voip) αλλα μπορει να σεταριστει το μοντεμ παροχου πισω του Ασος μονο για τηλεφωνια με το κοπλο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...70#post5840970
Ασος (γραμμη,ασυρματο,ραουτινγκ) > μοντεμ οτε (μονο για τηλεφωνια) ... 2 συσκευες στο συνολο
Επισης οπως ειπα γινεται και σκετο ραουτερ που εχει δικη του θυρα χωριστη και μπορει να δουλευτει πισω απο το μοντεμ οτε ( η οποιο αλλο) για το ασυρματο και τα ραουτινγ (οχι για την γραμμη)

Ερωτησεις αν ξερω welcome  :Smile: 

Το βρισκω ωραιο απο εμφανιση και αυτο θα ειναι μονιμα επανω (επλιζω να μην φαει και αυτο κανα κεραυνο σαν το Ν17) γιατι ο αλλος λογος, οταν αλλαζω ρυθμισεις (πχ qos, wifi, dhcp κλπ) δεν κανει reboot ολο το μοντεμ και δεν χανω συνχρονισμο αν πιασω πολυ καλη γραμμη (σαν το dsl ac68u)

----------


## jmakro

πολυ καλο φενεται η asus  προχωραει δυναμικα στα μοντεμ!

----------


## babis3g

Ξεθαβω το θεμα ... γιατι  ηδη βλεπω τιμες σε εξωτερικο που εχει αρχισει να κυκλοφορει ... απο 125-145 ευρω (αναλογα το μαγαζι) ... αν ειναι κοντα στο 120 και στα δικα μας μαγαζια (οταν με το καλο ερθει) ειναι σουπερ
Επισης καινουριο λογισμικο 1.1.1.0 ... καθως επισης και για τα αλλα ασος μοντελα συντομα (ακομα σε μορφη βετα) με καινουρια dsl driver _139 που φαινονται πιο σταθερα μεχρι τωρα
(το σνρ στο 11 εγω το εχω βαλει)

----------


## babis3g

Επανερχομαι με παραπανω πληροφοριες

1-
Προς ΤΙΜΗΝ του το eshop, το εχει πρωτο φερει στην Ελληνικη αγορα (απο οσο παρακολουθω) στα 120 ευρω και φανταζομαι ΑΝ βγει προσφορα στα crazy syndays / newsletter (οπως συνηθηζει να κανει το μαγαζι) να παει στην 100αρα, θα κανει παταγο με αλλαγη σνρ μεσα στο μενου & 128 ddr3 ram, ac wifi ... οποτε περιμενετε τυχον προσφορα (σαν το Ν17)
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac52u-...r-p-PER.617584

2-
Φιλος απο εξωτερικο που το δοκιμασε (σαν και εμενα) λεει οτι το ασυρματο ειναι 2x2 & το εχει μετρησει με 833 mbps ... δηλαδη ενω η Ασος λεει ειναι AC750 στην ουσια ειναι AC1200 ... οπως μου αναφερθηκε ... 5GHz band is actually 2x2 instead of 1x1. So 2.4G 2x2(N300) + 5GHz 2x2(AC900) = AC1200
Βεβαια εξαρταται απο πολλους πραγοντες η ταχυτητα αλλα θα καλυψει ανετα τυχον AC συσκευη αν καποιος χρηστης δεν εχει απαιτησεις μεγαλες απο 5G, πχ σε σχεση με τα ac1900 και πανω

3-
Τον καινουριο λογισμικο 1.1.1.2 (επισημο πλεον) φαινεται εχει πολλη καλη δουλεια στα dsl drivers
http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DS...Desk_Download/
Μετα απο 8 μερες το σνρ (απειραχτο) ειναι στο 9db που δινει ο παροχος (ote) και το γραφημα τονων ολοκαθαρο
Εχω κανει το review 21 ιανουαριου και το εχω πριν απο 1+ μηνα ... και ειναι ρολοι μεχρι τωρα ... αυτο εχω μονιμο

για τα πολλα λαθη ειναι η γραμμη μου (μην γινει παρεξηγηση) που εχει θεμα και εχει βρεξει και ειμαι και σε φαστ παθ ... εδω απο αλλο μοντεμ που μαζεθει παλι αρκετα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...0&d=1398423003
και το σνρ στο ασος ειναι ακομα στο στο 9 (οκ 8.9) μετα απο 8 μερες ενω το αλλο μετα απο μερες εχει πεσει στο 6,7 (δεν ειναι καλο αυτο)
Παντως με το 1.1.1.2 και μετα εχει προστεθει ρυθμιση με το ονομα ESNP και εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ στο να κραταει χαμηλα τα λαθη



4-
Επειδη ο οτε αλλαζει τις γραμμες σε voip ... και επειδη δεν εχει θυρα voip ...παλι μπορει να κανει την γραμμη (για οσους το θελουν λογω αλλαγης σνρ) με τους παρακατω τροπους (ασος γραμμη/ασυρματο/ραουτινγ > μοντεμ οτε μονο για τηλεφωνια)

σπιντπορτ 724
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...70#post5840970
σπιντπορτ 2ι
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...21#post5880121
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...93#post5880693
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...13#post5908813


PS
Me ote και απειραχτο το σνρ ... κλειδωνει περιπου κατα 1 - 1,5 mbps πιο κατω στην αποσταση μου - σε σχεση με τα συμβατα μοντεμ οτε ... το λεω για οσους ψαχνουν την ταχυτητα στο τελειο
Aπλα το εχουν κανονισει να ειναι οκ με ολους τους τυπους dslam οποτε χανει λιγο σε ταχυτητα - κερδιζει σταθεροτητα (οπως εχω στατιστικα πιο πανω 8 μερες το σνρ σταθερο)
Αν τυχει τετοιο θεμα για να ερθει στα ισια του με συμβατα μοντεμ πειραγμα το σνρ

----------


## jmakro

newsletter eshop στα 80ευρω

http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac52u-...l+modem+router

----------


## babis3g

πολυ καλη τιμη, φαινεται γνωριμιας   :Smile: ... μπραβο στο μαγαζι  :One thumb up:  ουτε το Ν17 να ηταν, αν δεν πιανει το link, ο κωδικος προσφορας ειναι 1622

----------


## batouska

Το χτύπησα. Ευχαριστώ τους προλαλήσαντες. Οπότε το Ν14U πάει για μόνιμη χρήση 3g stick (το οποίο παραδόξως συμπεριφέρεται πιο καλά και από το teltonika rut950 που έχω για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς και κόστος 220ευρώ).

----------


## babis3g

ενημερωσε με εντυπωσεις και μεγεια, αλλα ηδη εισαι κατοχος των Asus και τα ξερεις, και ειναι πραγματι καλη αναβαθμηση που εκανες με μονο με 80 ευρω σε τετοιο hardware που εχει το dsl ac52u

----------


## incisiv

Καλησπερα ,το αγορασα και γω σημερα απο το e-shop.Καποιος που να ξερει τις ρυθμισεις vdsl ipv6 του ΟΤΕ ???

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα ,το αγορασα και γω σημερα απο το e-shop.Καποιος που να ξερει τις ρυθμισεις vdsl ipv6 του ΟΤΕ ???


Μεγεια, δεν παιζει ακομα με οτε ipv6, απο το επομενο λογισμικο (& δεν νομιζω να αργησει) και δοκιμαζω τωρα ενα alpha και παιζει οκ το ipv6 με οτε
Βαζω φωτο να ξερεις τις ρυθμισεις και μολις βγει λογισμικο θα ενημερωσω

----------


## babis3g

Νεο ΒΕΤΑ λογιμικο DSL-AC52U_1.1.2.0_112-g3e49b93 (και η πρσοφορα στα 80 ισχυει μεχρι 18/6)
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ, οσοι αναβαθμησουν θελει RESET απο το κουμαπκι πισω
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...4552272AA5EB1Y
(εχει μπει και το ipv6)
Επειδη εχουν γινει πολλες αλλαγες μπορει να υπαρχουν bugs (οποτε παμε στο ρητο αν κατι δουλευει οκ δεν πειραζεται απο λογισμικο)

changelog


*Spoiler:*




			Security:

- Support secure login authentication method, session based.

- Update Dropbear(SSH) from ver.0.52 to ver.2016.73.



New features:

- Now supports Web History feature, Traffic Manager > Web History.

- [Models with USB port] Web History with additional save to USB disk feature. (Note: Backup data would be hidden from network access such as Samba/ FTP. Data will be stored under USB disk /.router_temp/web_history_backup/ directory. Since .router_temp is hidden folder format, in order to view it from Windows, go to Control Panel > Appearance and Personalization > Folder Options, set as Show hidden files.)

- ASUS Router App support(iOS/ Android).

- URL Filter now supports HTTPS sites blocking.

- Guest Network with additional Bandwidth Limiter feature.

- [Models with USB port] AiCloud > Smart Sync supports additional Provider options, Dropbox/ FTP server/ Samba.

- Support System Log > Active Connections feature.

- [DSL-AC52U/ DSL-AC56U/ DSL-N17U] Support LAN > Switch Control > Enable Jumbo Frame feature.

- New IPTV design for xDSL/ Ethernet WAN.

- QIS now supports Germany ISP VDSL/ADSL profiles. With specific settings for specific ISP, for both Internet/ IPTV services.

- [DSL-N55U_D1/ DSL-N55U_C1/ DSL-N16U/ DSL-N14U/ DSL-N12U_C1/ DSL-N12E_C1/ DSL-N10_C1] Add ESNP - Enhanced Sudden Noise Protection(ADSL) feature(DSL Setting).



DSL:

- Fine tune QIS setup.

- [DSL-N55U_D1/ DSL-N55U_C1/ DSL-N16U/ DSL-N14U/ DSL-N12U_C1/ DSL-N12E_C1/ DSL-N10_C1] DSL driver updated - v3.20.56.24.



Bug fixes and Enhancements:

- Support extended firmware version, for instance v1.1.2.0_x-x.

- Fixed HW NAT false learning in NAT between LAN to LAN port.

- Add deny ports in the miniupnpd configuration file. Avoid UPnP misuse the ports added by other applications.

- Restart UPnP when the iptables reserved ports were added or deleted.

- Fixed QoS related issues.

- Fixed IPv6 related issues.

- Extend Parental Controls rule limit from 7 to 32.

- Fixed Bandwidth Limiter, upload limit can't work on PTM/ATM mode.

- Fine tune WiFi auto channel selection mechanism.

- Refine upstream line attenuation value under VDSL mode.

- Keep the DSL debug log after cancel the DSL log capture.

- Fixed Dual WAN fail-over/ fail-back related issues.

- Add 3G/4G APN Configuration support.

- Fix SSH related issue.

- HW NAT will false learning when pptp/l2tp client enabled. Now disable it when pptp/l2tp is enabled and vice versa.

- Fixed OpenVPN related issue.

- Fixed UI related issues.

----------


## incisiv

Το έβαλα και τώρα είναι ΟΚ το ipv6  με ΟΤΕ.

----------


## babis3g

ωραια  :Smile:  στο επομενο reboot (αν χρειαστει να κανεις) αν δεν πiaνει αμεσως ipv6 κανε αλλο ενα ... το λεω γιατι δοκιμαζω τωρα μερικα λογισμικα και καποιες φορες αργει να παρει επειδη το ανοιγω/κλεινω συνεχεια, αλλα ειναι οκ  :Smile:  παιζει οκ ipv6

----------


## nikosgnr

Καλησπέρα. Γενικότερες εντυπώσεις για το Router?

Είμαι μεταξύ αυτού λόγω της προσφοράς του e-shop και του TP-Link 9980.

Για την ιστορία, είμαι με το WAG120N της Linksys και νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα για αλλαγή.

----------


## babis3g

εντυπωσεις σαν λογισμικο και ρυθμισεις επλιζω να σου πουν οι φιλοι

απο θεμα hardware τυφλα να εχει το 9980

9980
ram 64mb / flash 8 mb / processor 500mhz
https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/td-w9980
η 2,4 band εχει εσωτερικες κεραιες και οι εξωτερικες ειναι για το 5G μονο
ομως φιλοι λενε εχει αρκετα καλο σημα και στα 2,4 (απλα το λεω γιατι γνωμη μου οι εξωτερικες ειναι παντα καλυτερα)
Για απλη οικιακη χρηση ειναι αρκετα καλο φυσικα


dsl 52
ram 128 ddr3 / flash 128 / processor 750 mhz
4 εξωρερικες κεραιες συμεριλαμαβανομενου και του 2,4 και με ac (ισως το ac δεν ειναι τιποτα σπουδαιο αλλα αν εχεις τετοιες συσκευες θα επωφεληθουν)
αλλαγη snr tweak στο μενου
ειναι ακομα προσφορα στα 80 (τιποτα εδω που τα λεμε για αυτα τα χαρκτηριστικα) απο οσο θυμαμαι μεχρι της 18 του μηνα με κωδικο 1622

απο θεμα γραμμης με hol, αν εισαι σε κανα conexant dslam να αναμενεις λιγο χαμηλο κλειδωμα με το dsl 52, εκτος αν δεν εισαι μακρυα απο το κεντρο και πειραξεις ενα ελαχιστο το snr να ερθει στα ισια του, αν εισαι μακρυα απο το κεντρο τοτε δεν νομιζω να σε οφελησει το πειραγμα γραμμης

----------


## nikosgnr

> εντυπωσεις σαν λογισμικο και ρυθμισεις επλιζω να σου πουν οι φιλοι
> 
> απο θεμα hardware τυφλα να εχει το 9980
> 
> 9980
> ram 64mb / flash 8 mb / processor 500mhz
> https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/td-w9980
> η 2,4 band εχει εσωτερικες κεραιες και οι εξωτερικες ειναι για το 5G μονο
> ομως φιλοι λενε εχει αρκετα καλο σημα και στα 2,4 (απλα το λεω γιατι γνωμη μου οι εξωτερικες ειναι παντα καλυτερα)
> ...


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για τις εξωτερικές κεραίες. Το βλέπω και με το δικό μου τελευταία που έχει αρχίσει να παραδίνει..

Με αυτή τη τιμή στη προσφορά δε το σκέφτεσαι καν και ούτε θα τη ξαναβρείς.. Γι' αυτό και με έχει μπριζώσει.

Το 9980 επίσης δεν μπορείς να πειράξεις το SNR απ' όσο ξέρω..

Το μενού του ASUS πως είναι? Εύκολο στο σετάρισμα?

----------


## babis3g

δες τα topic των n14, n55, n17, dsl ac68u που υπαρχουν πολλες φωτο που βαζουμε οταν γινονται προσθεσεις στις ρυθμισεις
Οτι διαβασεις ισχυει και για το dsl 52 επειδη εχουν ιδια μενου & dsl drivers (απο θεμα γραμμης)

Το θεμα που μπορεις να βρεις λιγο ενοχλητικο ειναι οταν παταμε το save για αλλαγη ρυθμισεων πρεπει να περιμενουμε το process να παει στα 100%, περνει λιγα δευτερα, δεν γινεται αμεσως
Τωρα για παιξεις με τα μενου δες ενα demo απο router, η asus δεν εχει demo με modem, αλλα ετσι θα παrεις μια ιδεα τι παιζεται
http://event.asus.com/2012/nw/dummy_ui/en/
(Το dsl 52 εχει κατι λιγο πραπανω ρυθμισεις που στο συγκεκριμενο δεν φαινεται γιατι μαλλον ειναι παλιο demo)

ΑΝ θελεις να εχεις την καλυτερη σταθεροτητα απο θεμα γραμμης ισως το tp link ειδικα αν εισαι σε conexant dslam
Σκεψου το, εχεις λιγο χρονο ακομα  :Smile:

----------


## nikosgnr

> ειδικα αν εισαι σε conexant dslam


Thnx καταρχάς. Αυτό πως το βρίσκω? Είχα ψάξει πιο παλιά στο whirlpool.net αλλά Chipset για το δικό μου δεν το έχει.

----------


## babis3g

μερικα modem το λενε στα στατιστικα η μεσω telnet εφοσον ειναι ξεκλειδωμενα και ξερουμε τις εντολες, δεν ξερω αν εχεις του παροχου εκτος αν ειναι thomson τα λενε μεσα στο menu
Mιλαω στο να αναφερει του dslam και οχι τι chipset εχει το modem που εχεις τωρα επανω
Για συγκρισεις δες και αυτο το topic
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...84%CE%B5%CE%BC

----------


## nikosgnr

Όπως έγραψα και πιο έχω δώσει πόδι σε αυτό του παρόχου. Ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα.

Με το WAG120N της Linksys είμαι.

----------


## babis3g

τοτε πιστευω θα δεις ενα ελαχιστο κλειδωμα πιο κατω με το Asus, σε σχεση με το wag ... Αν σε καει η ταχυτητα μην παρεις το Asus
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...86#post5920486
με το tp link νομιζω θα εισαι οκ γιατι ειναι lantiq (πρωην infineon) σαν το wag που ηδη εχει το παλιο καλο infineon

----------


## nikosgnr

Αυτά είναι.. Μου τη χάλασες τώρα γιατί είχα μπριζωθεί άσχημα για το ASUS ειδικά με τη προσφορά.

Πρόβλημα ταχύτητας δεν είχα ούτε και έχω, μόνο αποσυνδέσεις μιας και συνδέονται στο Router περίπου 6 συσκευές ταυτόχρονα.

Αυτό με καίει και πιο πολύ. Thnx για το Link!

----------


## babis3g

οκ αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με την ταχυτητα αν παει λιγο πιο χαμηλα το Asus γιατι εχει πολυ πιο δυνατη μνημη αρα πιο πολλες συσκθες συνδεμενες ταυτοχρονα, μπορει να σηκωνει την αλλαγη snr και να ερθει στα ισια του αν τυχει τετοιο θεμα, ποια ειναι τα στατιστικα?

----------


## nikosgnr

Τα στατιστικά είναι ένα θέμα γιατί πολύ απλά πλέον δε μπορώ να τα δω.

Το γνωστό Link για το κρυφό μενού δε μου λειτουργεί πλέον. Εκτός και αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι και δε το ξέρω.

----------


## babis3g

τι να πω εγω προσπαθησα να σου τις διαφορες, παντως με το Αsus υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει ενα ελαχιστο πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα (εβαλα link απο φιλο που δοκιμασε) αν δεν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις και κολληματα απο θεμα γραμμης θα ειναι οκ και αυτο
Δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο ασχημο, εγω εχω Asus κοντα 2 χρονια τωρα σε αποσταση 2.400 περιπου χιλιομετρα και ειναι οκ
Σιγα τωρα αν θα χασει 1 mbps
ΑΝ τυχει θεμα παιζεις με το snr γραμμης λιγο πιο πανω / κατω να σταθροποιηθει
Δεν εχεις κανα αλλο πχ του παροχου να δεις τι παιζεται? πανω κατω?που εστω και απλα δειχνει στατιστικα
Παντως εχεις ακομα λιγο χρονο να σκεφτεις, εγω θα πηγαινα για το dsl 52 που ειναι πιο μελλοντικο και πιο δυνατο

----------


## nikosgnr

Μωρέ μια χαρά με βοήθησες. Κανένα θέμα με αυτό.

Και 'γω πιο πολύ στο ASUS κλείνω, μιας και δεν αλλάζω σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα Router. 

Eίδα και τα Links που έβαλες πιο πάνω και δε νομίζω να έχω θέμα. Για παλιό Router έχω το Cellpipe της HOL να δοκιμάσω.. Αρκεί πρώτα να το βρω.

----------


## nikosgnr

Ευτυχής κάτοχος λοιπόν του ASUS πλέον.

Κάτι να προσέξω στις ρυθμίσεις? Το IpV6 να το εν/ποιήσω?

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια  :Smile:  Συνηθως οι εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις ειναι οκ (και απο θεμα συνδεσης) εκτος που θελει vpi/vci 8/35 username pass ... τωρα για το ipv6 εξαρταται απο εσενα, εγω το εχω κλειστο

----------


## nikosgnr

Σ' ευχαριστώ. Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο..

To Update του απο 1.1.0.8 το κάνω? Έχω δώσει 2 διαφορετικές ονομασίες για τα 2.4GhZ & 5GhZ. Στο Control Chanel του 5 το αφήνω Auto?

Επίσης έχει επιλογή να κάνει Reboot προγραμματισμένα σε ώρα που θα οριστεί?

Edit: Τα στατιστικά.

----------


## babis3g

για την αναβαθμηση ειναι πολλοι που αν κατι δουλευει δεν πειραζεται, αλλα αν θελεις να εχεις τις τελευταιες ρυθμισεις το τελευταιο λογισμικο σε beta (που εχει και ipv6 που παιζει με οτε) ειναι εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...50#post5951250

το schedule reboot θα το βρεις στο administration > settings, αν δεν ειναι στο λογισμικο που εχεις τοτε αναβαθμησε στη beta η στο τελαυταιο επισημο, αλλα η beta φαινεται οκ, δεν εχω δει παραπονα

----------


## nikosgnr

Αυτής της 'αποψης είμαι και 'γω, λέω όμως μήπως η τελευταία έκδοση δίνει κάτι παραπάνω.

Και μάλλον βλέπω να τη κάνω γιατί Scheduled δε βλέπω πουθενά.

Με Beta για την ώρα λέω να μη μπλέξω..

----------


## babis3g

ναι εχουν προστεθει πολλα στην τελευταια βετα (το changelog στο spoiler) αλλα αν δεν θελεις να μπλεχτεις με beta περνα το τελευταιο official 1.1.1.2 (διαλεγεις το OTHERS) που εχει το schedule
http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DS...Desk_Download/

----------


## nikosgnr

Τέλεια. Σ' ευχαριστώ ξανά.

----------


## Mythos

Απο οτι διαβασα δοκιμαστηκε επιτυχως με ΟΤΕ το συγκεκριμενο router και με ενδιαφερει.
Μπαμπη, μιας κι εσυ το ειχες τεσταρει, θεωρεις οτι ειναι καλη προταση για ΟΤΕ απο θεμα σταθεροτητας?
Τωρα (με 585v8 + RT-AC56U) εχω καποια προβληματα με πολλες αποσυνδεσεις του WAN (error: no response to 10 echo-requests) οταν γινεται download σε full speed!
Παρατηρησες τιποτα προβληματα σε full download οσο το χρησιμοποιησες?

----------


## babis3g

> Απο οτι διαβασα δοκιμαστηκε επιτυχως με ΟΤΕ το συγκεκριμενο router και με ενδιαφερει.
> Μπαμπη, μιας κι εσυ το ειχες τεσταρει, θεωρεις οτι ειναι καλη προταση για ΟΤΕ απο θεμα σταθεροτητας?
> Τωρα (με 585v8 + RT-AC56U) εχω καποια προβληματα με πολλες αποσυνδεσεις του WAN (error: no response to 10 echo-requests) οταν γινεται download σε full speed!
> Παρατηρησες τιποτα προβληματα σε full download οσο το χρησιμοποιησες?


Aπο θεμα σταθεροτητας εξαρταται την γραμμη σου (αποσταση)
το τσιπακι δεν ταιριαζει με τα dslam οτε οποτε αν εισαι πολυ μακρυα η αν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις με αλλο modem πολυ πιθανο να εχεις και με αυτο (η οποιο αλλο)
Ανεβασε στατιστικα
Εγω κλειδωνω 1-1,5mbps πιο κατω με οτε ... αλλα σε οσους σηκωνει η γραμμη snr tweak το φερνουν στα ισια του η λιγο πιο πανω

Τωρα το no response to 10 echo ειναι γιατι χανει την ip δεν ειναι καθρη αποσυνδεση γραμμης (pppoe αλλα layer 3 σε ppp)
Ναι εχουν αναφερθει και με τα Asus και εχω και εγω τετοιο προβλημα, ανα 1-2 μερες και πρεπει να ειναι οι ρυθμισεις στο dslam του παροχου κατα 80+ %
Αλλα στην περιπτωση μου (και μερικους αλλους) βαζοντας την εντολη
lcp-echo-interval 0
στο wan>internet connection>additional pppd option του Asus μου λυνει το προβλημα
Τωρα μπορει να τα κανει με αλλο modem μπορει και οχι, δεν ξερω σιγουρα 100% σε αυτο (ισως ειναι και αναλογα πως εχει ρυθμισει ο κατασκευατης modem το echo request) και οι ρυθμισεις του dslam

Παντως αν πας για αυτο τελευταια μερα στα 80 με κωδικο 1622

----------


## Mythos

> Aπο θεμα σταθεροτητας εξαρταται την γραμμη σου (αποσταση)
> το τσιπακι δεν ταιριαζει με τα dslam οτε οποτε αν εισαι πολυ μακρυα η αν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις με αλλο modem πολυ πιθανο να εχεις και με αυτο (η οποιο αλλο)
> Ανεβασε στατιστικα
> Εγω κλειδωνω 1-1,5mbps πιο κατω με οτε ... αλλα σε οσους σηκωνει η γραμμη snr tweak το φερνουν στα ισια του η λιγο πιο πανω
> 
> Τωρα το no response to 10 echo ειναι γιατι χανει την ip δεν ειναι καθρη αποσυνδεση γραμμης (pppoe αλλα layer 3 σε ppp)
> Ναι εχουν αναφερθει και με τα Asus και εχω και εγω τετοιο προβλημα, ανα 1-2 μερες και πρεπει να ειναι οι ρυθμισεις στο dslam του παροχου κατα 80+ %
> Αλλα στην περιπτωση μου (και μερικους αλλους) βαζοντας την εντολη
> lcp-echo-interval 0
> ...


Αυτο με τα echo-requests μου τα αρχισε οταν πηγα σε ΟΤΕ απο Forthnet!!!
Βεβαια τοτε ειχα αλλαξει και τη συνδεσμολογια, οποτε λεω να δοκιμασω πρωτα Cat6 καλωδια, μιας και αναφερθηκε στα ξενα φορουμ ως πηγη προβληματων.
Η εντολη που εγραψες ειναι μονο για τα modem-router ή μπορω να το δοκιμασω και στο RT-AC56U που εχω ??
Υποψην οτι το modem δε χανει συνδεση καθολου, μονο το WAN στο ASUS κι αμεσως κανει επανασυνδεση.
Αν βαλω limiter π.χ. στα 900 για το download, δε εμφανιζεται καθολου το προβλημα!

Αν ειναι με το DSL-AC52U να μην εχω τετοια θεματα, θα το προτιμησω γιατι ανεκαθεν ηθελα να γυρισω σε ενα modem-router μιας και δεν πολυασχολουμαι πολυ με το router πλεον.
Και με εχει αγχωσει που αυριο ληγει η προσφορα  :Very Happy:

----------


## babis3g

μπορει να κανει και στα αλλα asus το ιδιο θεμα με modem, ηδη εμενα μου το κανει ... ναι δοκιμασε την ιδια εντολη και στο RT ειναι εντολη wan και θα πιασει, κανε μια δοκιμη, αν δεν συνδεεται αλλαξε το 0 σε 30,40,50,60

----------


## Mythos

> μπορει να κανει και στα αλλα asus το ιδιο θεμα με modem, ηδη εμενα μου το κανει ... ναι δοκιμασε την ιδια εντολη και στο RT ειναι εντολη wan και θα πιασει, κανε μια δοκιμη, αν δεν συνδεεται αλλαξε το 0 σε 30,40,50,60


Ναι θα κανω δοκιμες να δω μηπως και λυθει ετσι το προβλημα. Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.

----------


## babis3g

οκ ενημερωσε ετσι για δικη μου ενημερωση

- - - Updated - - -

...λαθος post...deleted

----------


## TearDrop

To beta fw πάει μια χαρά σε μένα. Συγχρονισμός λίγο χαμηλότερος από το H108 αλλά σταθερότατο. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να παίξω ακόμα με SNR γιατί με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η σταθερότητα παρά να κερδίσω 1-2Mbps.

ΥΓ. Είμαι σε DSLAM Globespan. Vodafone.

----------


## Mythos

> οκ ενημερωσε ετσι για δικη μου ενημερωση


Η εντολη που μου ειπες να δοκιμασω (lcp-echo-interval 0) φαινεται να λυνει το προβλημα των WAN disconnects που ειχα σε ΟΤΕ με το RT-AC56U.
Κατεβασα αρκετα GB σε full download, χωρις limiter, και δεν ειδα απολυτως τιποτα στα logs του router!
Δεν ξερω αν επηρεαζει κατι αλλο αυτη η εντολη, παντως δεν ειδα κανενα αλλο προβλημα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## babis3g

ωραια, απο οτι φαινεται γλυτωσες και modem, (αλλα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει παντα ενα δευτερο φτηνο εναλλακτικο) τουλαχιστον αν ακομα εχει θεμα θα διπλασιασει τον χρονο προβληματος (πιο αραια)

αλλα εχε υποψην (μιας και ειπες βλεπεις μεσα στα logs) καποιες φορες μεσα στα logs (βαση εμπειριας με τα dsl asus) οτι γραφουν πχ wan down αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα στο να πεφτει η συνδεση η να χανει ip, γιατι (υπολογισω εγω πριν γινει παρεξηγηση) οτι πεφτει ο cfg/boa manager και δινει τετοιο μηνυμα (προφανως αναλογα το λογισμικο)
Οταν ξαναδοκιμασεις χωρις την εντολη, κρατα την ip address
http://whatismyipaddress.com/
ΑΝ ξαναδεις τετοιο μηνυμα περιεργο τσεκαρε ξανα την ip, αν δεν αλλαξε δεν εγινε τιποτα, αν αλλαξε καπου εχει θεμα

Μπορει οντως να υπαρχει θεμα καπου, αλλα επειδη την επαθα (με τα dsl) καποιες φορες απλα το αναφερει και δεν εχει πεσει η συνδεση

ΑΝ επιρεαζει... το dslam/modem στελνουν echo requests, ισως το dslam να ειναι ρυθμισμενο αλλιως απο οτι τα Asus (η τυχον αλλα modem γιατι εχει αναφερθει και με αλλα) η το asus (ισως και το dslam σε μερικα modem) δεν στελνει σωστα πισω αναποκριση, η εχει αλλη ρυθμιση στο να στελνει request
Βαζοντας 0 νομιζω δεν στελνει πισω request (η αν ειναι λαθανσμενα τα request) οποτε μαλλον κραταει την συνδεση σε τυχον ανωμαλια
Σε καποιες γραμμες (dslam) ομως δεν συνδεονται με 0 και για αυτο σου ειπα αν δεν συνδεθει δοκιμασε τα αλλα νουμερα

----------


## gacp

Να κάνω και εγώ το update μου στο thread...
Ευτυχής κάτοχος πλέον (και) του AC52U.
Κάνει εντύπωση πόσο ελαφρύ είναι. Ελαφρύτερο και και το N17U. (παρόλο που έχει έχτρα τσιπακι στα 5ghz  :Smile:  )
Συγχρονισμός, ταχύτητα ίδια με το καλό N17U με το οποίο φαίνεται να μοιράζεται αρκετό hardware (αλλά όχι όλο).
Διαφορά έχει φυσικά στο wireless το οποίο είναι καλύτερο, όχι πολύ αλλά καλύτερο, και επιπλέον AC στα 5ghz.
Στο wireless κομάτι ενώ το N17U έχει το MT7592 (2.4) στο AC52U βρίσκουμε το BCM4331 https://www.broadcom.com/products/Wi...utions/BCM4331 στα 2.4 και το BCM4360 https://www.broadcom.com/products/Wi...utions/BCM4360 στα 5.0.
Για να μην το ψάχνετε το wireless κομάτι του είναι ένα υπερσύνολο (ναι υπερσύνολο) απο το αντίστοιχο του πανίσχυρου AC68U το οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος στερείτε το BCM4331 και περιορίζεται στο BCM4360. (οπου BCM = Broadcom).
To AC52U λοιπόν αν και φαίνεται να είναι ποιο κοντά στο N17U τελικά μάλον είναι ποιο κοντά στο AC68U.
Άριστο σύνολο πραγματικά, με ηδη ένα απο τα καλύτερα Qos που έχω δεί και εν αναμονή του adaptive QoS.
Επίσης πλέον με το τελευταίο beta παίρνει και κανονικά IPV6 απο Forthnet (σε dual stack παρακαλώ).
Συμπερασματικά ακόμα και στην τιμή των 120 που πήγε πάλι αποτελεί μια απο τις καλύτερες επιλογές σήμερα.
(εκτός αν θέλετε κάτι σε bradcom, οπότε λίγο υπομονή για το συγκριτικό του με το Tplink VR600 που πραγματικά σπέρνει  :One thumb up:  αλλά έχει λίγο χειρότερο Qos κατα 3 με 13 ms σε σύγκριση με τα Asus). (ναι κατάφερα να το μετρήσω μην με ρωτήσετε πώς  :Whistle: )
Αυτά προς το παρόν!

Ps Στο συγκριτικό με το VR600 θα κάνω και αναφορά στις καταναλώσεις των W. Πάντα έχουν το ενδιαφέρων τους...

----------


## babis3g

ωραιο review  :One thumb up:  τα εχει φτιαξει η Asus αρκετα χαρη σε ολους σας ...

αλλα το ασυρματο δεν ειναι broadcom, ειναι mediatek
εδω απο το 5G που βρηκα γρηγορα απο ενα serial log

WiFi 2.4G chip: MediaTek MT7592 MIMO config: 2x2:2
WiFi 5G chip: MediaTek MT7612E MIMO config: 2x2:2



> ...
> _TCSUPPORT_DUAL_WLAN_MT7612E_
> PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)
> === pAd = c1802000, size = 1082480 ===
> <-- RTMPAllocTxRxRingMemory, Status=0
> <-- RTMPAllocAdapterBlock, Status=0
> device_id =0x7662
> ...


προσωπικα νομιζω οτι βγηκαν πολυ καλα chipsets

κανε και ενα review του VR600 με καμια φωτο, το αξιζει για την τιμη του και αυτο

----------


## gacp

:headscratch:  δεν ξέρω γιατί βρήκα αυτό
"DSL-AC52U
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC52U/overview/ (qui però riporta che è un ac750)
AC750AC1200, gigabit, adsl2+/vdsl2 Mediatek (confermato)
Mediatek MT7511 (750MHz)
ram/rom: 128/128MB
2.4GHz: BCM4331
5GHz: BCM4360"

Anyway...
και κάποια στατιστικά (απο καλή μέρα)

----------


## babis3g

μαλλον ειναι απο το ιταλικο hwupgrade.it ... το εχω δει αλλα δεν ειμαι μελος να τους το πω
εχουν σχετικα αρκετα καλες πηγες αλλα σε αυτο επεσαν εξω  :Smile:

----------


## Puck

Καλησπέρα, 

Σήμερα μόλις παρέλαβα το 52U, θα το βάλω σε VDSL50αρα OTE, ύστερα από 3χρόνια λειτουργίας με ZTE. 

Καθαρα το αγόρασα για την VPN client λειτουργία του, που θα με βοηθήσει να βλέπω Netflix στην TV μέσω Αμερικής. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να το έχει κάνει ή να έχει πέξει με AsusWrt-Merlin FW , ώστε να δώσει selective VPN σε 2 IP στο δίκτυο μου? Μήπως εσύ Μπάμπη?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα, 
> 
> Σήμερα μόλις παρέλαβα το 52U, θα το βάλω σε VDSL50αρα OTE, ύστερα από 3χρόνια λειτουργίας με ZTE. 
> 
> Καθαρα το αγόρασα για την VPN client λειτουργία του, που θα με βοηθήσει να βλέπω Netflix στην TV μέσω Αμερικής. 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να το έχει κάνει ή να έχει πέξει με AsusWrt-Merlin FW , ώστε να δώσει selective VPN σε 2 IP στο δίκτυο μου? Μήπως εσύ Μπάμπη?


Μεγεια... (αμ δεν το βλεπω, εχω κακα νεα)
οχι γενικα ΟΛΑ τα asus με ενσωματωμενο modem δεν παιρνουν ουτε merlin αλλα ουτε το οποιο τριτο λογισμικο (μεχρι τωρα) ... φαινεται οτι ειναι πιο φασαρια να μπλεκουν και με τα κωδικα του modem οι προγραμματιστες, γιατι στα σκετα router εχουν και 3 & 4 λογισμικα (pavalan, merlin, dd-wrt, openwrt κλπ) ... με τα modem τιποτα τζιφος

Δυστυχως το vpn δεν υποστηριζει με το original firmware vpn multi rules
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...20#post5813620



> Hi Babis,
> No, we do not support to configure routing rule of VPN interface.


Δεν νομιζω να του βαλουν και αν, θα αργησει παρα πολυ (μπορει να ειμαι λαθος)
Τα σκετα routers ναι με merlin, αλλα σε modem εχει θεμα

----------


## gapostolidis

Καλημέρα,
από εχθές είμαι και εγώ κάτοχος του DSL-AC52U αγορασμένο από το newsletter στα 80,00 €.
Έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο routers που δίνει δωρεάν η Forthnet (ΖΤΕ, Technicolor TD5136v2), με εντυπωσίασε το λογισμικό του από την ευκολία του και το πλήθος ρυθμίσεων που προσφέρει. Η ταχύτητα που συνδέθηκε είναι λίγο χαμηλότερη από το Technicolor TD5136v2 και παραθέτω κάτω κάποια στατιστικά από screenshots:



Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση από πλευράς ρυθμίσων για βελτίωση της ταχύτητας δεκτή.

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια
Χαμηλη ταχυτητα, και χαμηλο snr ... το spectum φαινεται καλο (οκ εχει κατι πολυ μικρα gaps αλλα δεν νομιζω αυτα να κανουν θεμα) και τα λαθη λιγα ...οποτε μαλλον καποιο profile απο τον παροχο (μπορει να ειμαι λαθος) η κατι στην εσωτερικη εγκατασταση αν εχεις πολλες τηλεφωνικες πριζες ενεργες
Δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να κανεις κατι καλυτερο για τις ρυθμισεις γραμμης

Το μονο που μπορεις να δοκιμασεις, κλεινεις το DLA (3η ρυθμιση) & ενεργοποιησεις το stability adjustment (4η ρυθμιση) βαλε το στο +3 ... αν εισαι τυχερος και κρατησει την γραμμη σταθερη
Λογικα θα καταβαζει το snr στα 3 db (απο τα 6 που ειναι τωρα) και θα παρεις περιπου αλλα 1-3 mbps ... ομως μπορει να φερει ασταθεια και λαθη στην γραμμη
ΑΝ τυχει τετοιο θεμα βαζεις το stability στο +2 η στο +1 τουλαχιστον να φτασει την ιδια ταχυτητα που ειχε το 5136

----------


## Puck

Επανέρχομαι, ύστερα από την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του φίλου μπάμπη. 

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το μηχανάκι μου, καθώς το φλάσαρα στο 1.1.1.2 από 1.1.0.9 που ήταν και πέρασα κανονικά ρυθμίσεις και πόρτες, μετά δεν έμπαινε στο config (192.168.1.1). Το έκανα reset και πέρασα το config file που είχα κρατήσει αλλα τα ίδια. Τελικά αποφάσισα να το κάνω από το 0 και όπως θέλει ο κατασκευαστής. (Κούμπωμα σε γραμμή , και σετάρισμα από το το Wizard)

Όλα δείχνουν να παίζουν σωστά τώρα. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι η προσπάθεια να ενεργοποιήσω το Vpn με ΟPVPN servers.
Παραθέτω το log. 




> 2016-06-25 09:48:42 WEB: Configuration changed: LogAccess_ClearLog 
> 2016-06-25 09:48:49 openvpn[14509]: TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)
> 2016-06-25 09:48:49 openvpn[14509]: TLS Error: TLS handshake failed
> 2016-06-25 09:48:49 openvpn[14509]: SIGUSR1[soft,tls-error] received, process restarting
> 2016-06-25 09:48:49 openvpn[14509]: Restart pause, 2 second(s)
> 2016-06-25 09:48:51 openvpn[14509]: Socket Buffers: R=[124928->124928] S=[124928->124928]
> 2016-06-25 09:48:51 openvpn[14509]: NOTE: setsockopt TCP_NODELAY=1 failed
> 2016-06-25 09:48:51 openvpn[14509]: UDPv4 link local: [undef]
> 2016-06-25 09:48:51 openvpn[14509]: UDPv4 link remote: [AF_INET]107.161.163.9:1194
> ...


Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

το τελευταιο λογισμικο (beta) ειναι το 1.1.2.0_xxxx, αν περνας και δοκιμαστικα
Για το vpn / usb/ parental control δεν τα επαιξα ποτε, οποτε αν δεν σου πουν απο δευτερα τα παιδια εδω, Θα δειξω τα logs αν μπορει να πει τι φταιει με το παιδι που μιλαω, μπορει να εχει θεμα και το modem
Αλλα απο μια γρηγορη ματια στο 2ο log
_2016-06-25 09:48:49 openvpn[14509]: TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)_
Μαλλον δειχνει ενα απο τα αναφερθεντα στο link εδω
https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-s...nectivity.html
οι οδηγοι απο την Asus ειναι εδω αν βοηθησουν
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1008713

----------


## Puck

Βάζω 1.1.20 και επανέρχομαι!

Τζίφος, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει γαμώτο,τα κανω όλα οπως τα λενε οι οδηγίες.

----------


## gapostolidis

Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη για την απάντησή σου. Η ταχύτητά μου μετά από την αλλαγή της τέταρτης παραμέτρου με +2:

----------


## babis3g

> Βάζω 1.1.20 και επανέρχομαι!
> 
> Τζίφος, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει γαμώτο,τα κανω όλα οπως τα λενε οι οδηγίες.


θα ρωτησω αν μπορουν να πουν τι φταει, αλλα απο εβδομαδα

- - - Updated - - -




> Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη για την απάντησή σου. Η ταχύτητά μου μετά από την αλλαγή της τρίτης παραμέτρου με +2:


πηρες 2 mbps πιο πανω, για καποιο λογο δεν ανεβαζει λαθη και με το snr πειραγμενο, αστο ετσι αφου δεν κανει προβλημα, αλλα και παλι η ταχυτητα σου ειναι χαμηλη, επρεπε να εχεις περιπου 16 mbps χωρις αλλαγη snr

----------


## nikosgnr

Έχω εδώ και κάποιες μέρες έχω πρόβλημα με ένα συγκεκριμένο Site. 

Αρκετές φορές δε συνδέεται. Τη 1η φορά θεώρησα πως ήταν δικό τους πρόβλημα, αλλά μετά απο επικοινωνία μου 'παν οτι όλα είναι καλά και κάτι παίζει με το DNS.

Τελικώς έκανα Reboot και διορθώθηκε. Υπάρχει κάτι να κοιτάξω?

----------


## babis3g

μπορει να φταιει ο dns οπως λες, μπορει ο browser, μπορει κατι στο λειτουργικο πχ windows, καποιο security, μπορει και το modem κλπ, μαλλον θα ψαξεις αναλογα το μυνημα που παιρνεις
Ειχα και εγω θεμα και μου εβγαζε certificate block απο το antovirus, μιλησα με την εταιρια  αντivirus και μου ειπαν να κανω reset τον firefox που εφτιαξε

----------


## babis3g

Ξανα στα 80 ευρω eshop crazy syndays  :One thumb up:  για μια εβδομαδα
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac52u-...r-p-PER.617584

----------


## gacp

"Back to front" απο το Eshop τα δύο καλύτερα modem router κατα την γνώμη μου (κάτοχος και των δύο). Αν δεν καταφέρατε να πάρετε το TpLink VR600 της προηγούμενης βδομάδας στα 119 τότε για το Ac52U δεν έχετε καμία δικαιολογία στα 80.  :One thumb up:

----------


## nikospot

Καλησπέρα, με έχει ψήσει το ρουτεράκι στα 80 ευρώ απο e-shop λόγω του wifi, ρυθμιση SNR καθώς και VDSL (για το μέλλον) και γενικώς μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ ολοκληρωμένη λύση σε αυτά τα χρήματα. 
Αλλά βρίσκομαι μακρυά από το dslam (42dB attenuation, έχει τύχει με άλλο ρούτερ να δω και 38-39) και ενώ όσα χρόνια είχα την σύνδεση κλείδωνα στα 8500-9500 και με χαμήλωμα SNR χτύπαγα και πάνω από 10mbps χωρίς προβλήματα, τώρα εδώ και 1 χρόνο η ταχύτητα πέφτει πέφτει πέφτει σιγά σιγά. Έχω φτάσει να κλειδώνω στα 7mbps περίπου και ξέρω ότι δε πρόκειται να κάνει κανένας κάτι για αυτό γιατί δεν θεωρείτε βλάβη αλλά οφείλεται σε θόρυβο επειδή όσο πάει φορτώνεται όλο πιο πολύ το δίκτυο.

Θέλω να καταλήξω στο εξής:
Προς το παρόν είμαι με HOL και σαν Vendor ID στο Thomson 585 μου λέει GSPN. Να το ρισκάρω και να τσιμπήσω το Asus? Υπόψην ότι με ένα siemens CL-110 έριχνα το snr πάρα πολύ χαμηλά και δεν είχα προβλήματα (παλαιότερα βέβαια πριν αρχίσει η τραγική πτώση ταχύτητας) οπότε με ενδιαφέρει και σαν ρούτερ να είναι ικανό να κρατήσει τη σύνδεση και όχι να κλατάρει σαν κάτι σαπιορουτερ όπως τα Baudtec του οτε για παράδειγμα.

Τέλος, έχω πρόβλημα με κεραυνούς εδώ που μένω. Το θέμα που με απασχολεί είναι ότι οποιο καλό ρουτερ έχω βάλει έχει πάθει ζημιά (Fritzbox, linksys κλπ) ενώ οποιοδήποτε ρουτερ από αυτά που δίνουν οι πάροχοι όσο κι αν το αφήνω πάνω σε κατακλισμούς δεν έχουν πάθει τίποτα. Το Thomson μάλιστα που έχω τώρα είναι 24/7 χειμώνα καλοκαίρι και δεν έχει τραβήξει κάνα κεραυνό. Μήπως δεν είναι εντελώς τυχαίο ποιο ρουτερ θα φάει κεραυνό τελικά και κάποια έχουν την τάση να έλκουν;  :Laughing:

----------


## babis3g

> Αλλά βρίσκομαι μακρυά από το dslam (42dB attenuation, έχει τύχει με άλλο ρούτερ να δω και 38-39)


Αναλογα πως μετραει τους τονους το καθε modem εχει μια αποκλιση στο line attenuation, το βρισκω φυσιολογικο και τιποτα ανησυχητικο, μια μοναδα μετρησης ειναι




> Έχω φτάσει να κλειδώνω στα 7mbps περίπου και ξέρω ότι δε πρόκειται να κάνει κανένας κάτι
> Προς το παρόν είμαι με HOL και σαν Vendor ID στο Thomson 585 μου λέει GSPN


Γνωμη μου το συγκεκριμενο Asus θα δεις πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα (γυρω στα 5, αν πιανεις 7) και αν πιασει η αλλαγη snr στη γραμμη σου λογω αποστασης (χωρις να εχεις προβληματα) θα σε οφελησει να το φερεις στα ισια του γυρω στα 6-7 και οχι για παραπανω ταχυτητα, αλλα θα εχεις πιο χαμηλο snr αρα πιο ευαλωτη η γραμμη στο θορυβο εφοσον χαμηλωσεις το snr
Δες εδω που φιλος εχει κανει δοκιμες σε globespan dslam
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...86#post5920486

Το siemens CL110 φαινεται σαν broadcom based και ειδικα αυτα τα παλια ειχαν καλο αλγορυθμο και κρατουσαν το snr αρκετα σταθερο με διαφορους παροχους ... μπορεις να πας για broadcom based (υπαρχουν και σε αυτα με αλλαγη snr) αλλα πιστευω παλι θα εχεις ενα λιγο πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα βαση του link που εκανε φιλος δοκιμες σε τετοιο dslam ... γενικα τα globespan ειναι περιεργα και πολλα modem εχουν θεμα κλειδωματος

Η γνωμη μου ειναι (αν το βασικο κριτηριο σου ειναι η ταχυτητα) να πας για infineon / lantiq που δειχνει οτι σε τετοια dslam κλειδωνουν πιο ψηλά ... αν εχεις το 585 ν8 ηδη πιστευω οτι κλειδωνει οσο πιο ψηλα γινεται γιατι ειναι infineon ... Αν εχεις το ν7 τοτε ειναι ηδη broadcom σαν το siemens σταθερο ... ομως δεν εχουν αλλαγη snr
Αν θα πας για lantiq σε μελλοντικο κοιτα το draytek 2760, ειναι πανακριβο & μονο 2,4G ασυρματο (ειναι πολυ δυνατο) αλλα εχει αλλαγη snr μεχρι ( + / - πανω κατω στη ταχυτητα) 5 μοναδες πειραγμα (καθε μια μοναδα αντιστιχει περιπου σε ενα mbps ταχυτητα)
Απο εδω ειναι φτηνο με καποια εγγυηση (αν εχει προβλημα θα φανει απο την αρχη)
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_used.phtml...m=14C002534525

Υπαρχει και το netgear dgn3500 σε ποιο φτηνο adsl μονο αν μπορεις να το βρεις, αλλα ειναι μονο adsl & ειναι πολυ παλιο, αν του περασεις amod λογισμικο του εχει ipv6 & αλλαγη snr μεσα στο μενου ετοιμη
Υπαρχουν βεβια και αλλα infoneon/lantiq που λογικα θα κλειδωσουν ψηλα αλλα δεν εχουν αλλαγη snr

Αν δεν σε πειραζει η ταχυτητα και χασιμο 1-2 mbps τοτε το dsl ac52 ειναι φοβερο για αυτα τα χρηματα




> Τέλος, έχω πρόβλημα με κεραυνούς εδώ που μένω. Το θέμα που με απασχολεί είναι ότι οποιο καλό ρουτερ έχω βάλει έχει πάθει ζημιά (Fritzbox, linksys κλπ) ενώ οποιοδήποτε ρουτερ από αυτά που δίνουν οι πάροχοι όσο κι αν το αφήνω πάνω σε κατακλισμούς δεν έχουν πάθει τίποτα


Ναι σε αυτο μαλλον εχεις δικιο, ισως ομως ο κεραυνος να μην επεσε ακριβως πανω στη κολονα οτε και να την γλυτωσε αυτο τυο παροχου ... δεν ξερω τι φταιει γιατι δεν πεφτουν καθε μερα κεραυνοι, αλλα εχω παθει και εγω ζημια, εχω χασει ενα asus Ν17 απο κεραυνο, οταν επεσε ημουν διπλα του και ακουσα το τσαφ που εκανε μεσα, απο τοτε δεν δουλεψε το dsl part
Τωρα σε αυτο το θεμα δεν μπορω να σου πω καποιο ... πιστευω οτι αν πεσει στη κολωνα οτε και τραβηξει ηλεκρισμο, δεν το γλυτωνουμε με τιποτα, οταν τα εψαχνα ειδα δει και με draytek που εκαναν εξωτερικο παραπονα λογω κεραυνου ... ο ηλεκτρολογος μου ειπε οτι αν φαει καρφωτο κεραυνο η κολονα οτε και περασει ρευμα απο εκει στη πριζα τηλεφωνου, δεν γινεται τιποτα, ουτε με ρελε ουτε με προστατευτικα για ηλεκτρικο οποτε εκτος του ρελε που πρεπει να υπαρχει, δεν εξαψα για κατι καλυτερο (αν υπαρχει) αφου ειπε ο ηλεκτρολογος δεν το γλυτωνω το modem με τιποτα

----------


## nikospot

Εχω το v7 thomson. 
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες. Θεωρω ομως οτι δε μπορει να με περιοριζει το dslam μου στο να αγορασω ενα καλο και οικονομικο μηχανημα γιατι αυριο μεθαυριο μπορει να αλλαξω και παροχο εξαλλου. Δε θα ηθελα να ξεπερασω τα 80 για αυτο εχω κολλησει στο ασους διοτι φαινεται πραγματικα υπερπληρες πακετο σε αυτα τα χρηματα και χωρις ανταγωνισμο στα 80 ευρω. Ειδικα αφου παιζω τζοκερ με το πως θα κλειδωνει το οποιοδηποτε ρουτερ στον καθε παροχο, οσο λιγοτερο δωσω τοσο καλυτερα. Φαντασου να δωσω ενα 150αρι και να φαω μια απογοητευση με τον συγχρονισμο... 

Οσο για τους κεραυνους, εχω καψει 2 fritzbox και μαλιστα το δευτερο μολις 1 μηνα απο οταν το εβαλα πανω στη γραμμη (ενω το thomson εχει ζησει πολλους χειμωνες) Εκανε τσαφ και εκαψε και τον μετασχιματιστη οποτε ισως περασε απο ΔΕΗ. Δεν καηκε τιποτε αλλο στο σπιτι ομως αρα παλι οι υποψιες πεφτουν στο ρουτερ. Ενα wag200g εκαψε μια ethernet για αρχη και μερα αρχισε τα τρελα στο dsl κομματι. Αποσυνδεσεις τρελα σκαμπανεβασματα στο snr (εκατομμυρια dB κλπ) Σε καθε βροχη τρωω κοντα μου κεραυνους ειμαι πανω σε βουνο και τρεμει ολο το σπιτι φαντασου, αρα δεν την γλυτωνω με τιποτα. Δε μου βγανει απο το μυαλο οτι παιζει ρολο και το ρουτερ παντως. 

Παντως τωρα απογοητευτικα με ολα αυτα που μου ειπες και δε ξερω ξενερωσα. Σκεφτομαι να μη δωσω ουτε 50 για ρουτερ για να μην πεταξω τα λεφτα μου εν τελη με τις κωλοσυνδεσεις που εχουμε στο Ελλαδισταν.

----------


## babis3g

οπως μου τα λες θα την ξανα παθεις (αργα η γρηγορα) και με το asus καποια στιγμη σε κεραυνο, αλλα μακαρι να μην γρουσουξευω, απλα οπως μου τα λες δεν θα την γλυτωσει ουτε και αυτο ... επειδη μου καηκε ενα και εμενα οπως ειπα ενα asus να μην νομιζεις οτι φαινεται εξαιρεση (το Ν17 εχει ιδια dsl drivers σαν το ac52) ... απλα οταν ειμαι σπιτι και εχει μπορα το κλεινω και βγαζω & το τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο απο την πριζα πλεον μετα την λαχταρα που επαθα ... ο αλλος στο διπλα χωριο εχασε 400 ευρω μετεωρολογικο σταθμο που ηταν συνδεμνο σε serial cable με pc ... και εγω ειμαι σε χωριο και υψομετρο 130 μετρα και πεφτουν πολλοι κεραυνοι στη περιοχη

Κοιτα την επιλογη να κρατησεις του παροχου αφου ακομα εχει επιβιωσει και να παρεις ενα φτηνο σκετο modem σαν ελλλακτικο back up για τετοιες περιπτωσεις... και να παρεις ενα καλο σχετικα σκετο router αν θελεις καλυτερο ασυρματο και ρυθμισεις ... δεν νομιζω το σκετο router να παθει ζημια αν δεν ειναι συνδεμενο σε τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο ... αλλα ισως να φταει και το ηλεκτρικο σου
Απλα εγω λεω τι μου ειπα ο ηλεκτρολογος οτι και να παρω ΑΝ φαει κεραυνο η κολονα οτε ... αντιο

Τωρα οσο για την ταχυτητα ... οπως ειπα ολα αυτα με διαφορους κατασκευαστες μπορεις να δεις μια μικρη αποκλιση προς καλυτερα η χειροτερα

Αν πας για μεταχιρισμενο κοιτα αυτο
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_used.phtml...=39V139790D2EA
περνας amod λογισμικο και εχει αλλαγη snr μεσα στο μενου ... η αυτο
http://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-td-w896...n-p-PER.612412
στη σελιδα καπου 5-6 λενε πως αλλαξει το snr για πειραγμα γραμμης
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BB%CE%B9%CE%BF

περνεις και ενα σκετο router που βρισκεις με πολυ καλες ρυθμισεις και AC μεχρι 100αρα βρισκεις με μελλοντικες ρυθμισεις και τα συνδιαζεις

----------


## nikospot

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι, θέλει αρκετή σκέψη το θέμα και όσες φορές παώ να το ξεκινήσω, το παρατάω και μένω έτσι, αλλά ώρες ώρες είναι αγανάκτιση. Και μάλιστα τώρα ξεφεύγουμε και offtopic εδώ και δεν είναι ωραίο  :Razz: 
Το Thomson δε μου το δωσε η HOL, από ένα φορουμ το πήρα που το χάριζαν πριν αρκετά χρόνια και μάλιστα σε άθλια εμφανισιακή κατάσταση αλλά αποδείκτηκε σκυλί. Πλέον ώρες ώρες τρώει κάτι φρίκες και δεν ανοίγει κάποιες σελίδες, ή ακόμα και το interface του, αλλά πραγματικά δε ξέρω αν φταίει το dsl του ή το wifi και δεν έχω και όρεξη να το ψάξω κιόλας γιατί δεν αξίζει. Πρέπει να αλλαχτεί  :Razz:  Πρέπει να δηλώσω πρώτα βλάβη στην hol να δουμε το θέμα της ταχύτητας και κάτι αποσυνδέσεις που έχω κάθε κάμποσες μέρες (ενώ παλιά δεν είχα τίποτα) και αν λύσω το θέμα θα πάω για το ac52 που μου έχει κολλήσει! Αν βγάλω άκρη μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας καλώς, αλλιώς στην επόμενη προσφορά. Ή θα σκεφτώ και την λύση ενώς φθηνού tp-link. Το μεταχειρισμένο το φοβάμαι λίγο, εντομεταξύ δε θα ξέρω και τι revision είναι και δε ξέρω αν το fw που λες έχει διαφορές ανά version του ρουτερ.

----------


## babis3g

δεν νομιζω να βγαινεις off topic, εγω απλα γνωμη λεω (δεν ειμαι αρχηγος και δεν παιρνω ποσοστα) και σου λεω οτι αν φαει κεραυνο μαλλον θα σε αφησει μπουκαλα και το asus γιατι εμενα με αφησε, και πολυ πιθανον και αλλη μαρκα ... ισως να την εχει παθει και το 585 και αντι να καει, να μην παιζει πλεον καλα (λεω τωρα πιθανοτητα) και να νομιζεις ειναι η γραμμη? δοκιμασες με αλλο αν εχει ιδιο θεμα?
Κοιτα το συμφερον σου

τα tp link δεν αλλαζουν το snr (νομιζω ειχες ρωτησει για αλλαγη snr) ... μονο το 8960 που εδωσα link εχει ακομα ξεκλειδμενο telnet να παιξεις και βρισκεις το αναλογο λογισμικο για το μοντελο σου ευκολα απο την tp link support
To netgear 2200 μαλλον ειναι το ν4 γιατι το ν3 εχει σταματησει κατι χρονια να κυκλοφορει (αλλα γραφει πισω στην ετικετα το μοντελο)
για το ν3 εδω
http://alfie.altervista.org/amod2200/
για το ν4 εδω 
http://alfie.altervista.org/amod2200V4/
και υπαρχουν και μεγαλα topic εδω στο φορουμ και για τα 2 ... αλλα εγω σου εβαλα τα φτηνα / μεταχειρισμενα σε περιπτωση που πας για πιο ακριβο router (αν πας σε αυτη τη λυση με 2 χωριστα) ωστε να μην τα πληρωνεις πανακριβα που καιγονται οπωβς λες

----------


## lady_in_black

Πολυ καλο φαινεται το μοντεμακι.

Συνδεθηκε αμεσως εκανε τα updates του (firmware 1.1.1.2) με ενα κλικ.

Εριξε αυτοματα το snr down απο 20 σε 15,1 db και το attainable down πήγε απο 87258 στα 109936 kbps.

Πολυ καλή εντύπωση μου έκανε.

----------


## babis3g

μεγεια και καλοριζικο, για 80 ευρω με το hardware και αυτα που εχει επανω ειναι απαιχτο

----------


## DanteGR

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Νέος κάτοχος της συσκευής από τα crazy Sundays. Σαν πρώτη εντύπωση πετάει, φαίνεται πολύ γρήγορη και στο μενού, στο WiFi και σε απόκριση. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το εξής: έχω OTE vdsl και πριν λίγες μέρες το speedport κλείδωνε σε περίεργη ταχύτητα, από το "φυσιολογικό" 16/2.5 (παίρνω από κέντρο) στα ~12/0.7. Συνδέω το Asus και με κανένα τρόπο δεν καταφέρνω να συνδεθώ σε vdsl πάρα μόνο σε adsl2+ σε παρόμοια ταχύτητα με την πρόσφατη που ανάφερα, δηλαδή ~10/0.7. 
Έχει κανείς ιδέα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό; Δυστυχώς είμαι από το κινητό τώρα και δεν έχω πρόχειρα τα στατιστικά. Μπορεί να ποστάρει κάποιος με vdsl οτε τις ρυθμίσεις από το wan και του dsl από το administration; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

βαλε αυτο το λογισμικο που ειναι το τελευταιο, εχουν βαλει αρκετες καινουριες ρυθμισεις και ειναι stable
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...50#post5951250
Mετα την αναβθμηση πατας το πισω reset κουμπακι για 4-6 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα

για vdsl δες φωτο ... αν δεν παιρνει IP (ενω εχει συνδεθει/συνχρονισει) αλλαξε σε αννεχ Α (dsl settings & παιξε με το G.INP) ... για ipv6 η φωτο ειναι απο οτε adsl, αλλα πρεπει να ειναι ιδια

----------


## DanteGR

Το θέμα είναι ότι είχα ήδη περάσει και το beta firmware και έχω δοκιμάσει όσα ήταν δυνατό από ρυθμίσεις. Θα ξαναπεράσω άλλη μια τις ρυθμίσεις που έβαλες για το vdsl και βλέπω. Θα πάρω και την τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση μπας και υπάρχει κανένα άλλο θέμα με τη γραμμή. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πάντως τα στατιστικά μου δεν είναι για τέτοιο συγχρονισμό θέλω να πιστεύω, οπότε σίγουρα θα μιλήσω και με τεχνικό (αν και σύντομα θα ενεργοποιηθούν τα vdsl καφάο στην περιοχή!) Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθεια!
 

(το γεγονός ότι έχεις ένα σωρό πληροφορίες μέσα από το μενού πολύ με έχει ευχαριστήσει  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## babis3g

δοκιμασε την αλλαγη annex και βαλε χειροκινητα vdsl ... αν και παλι κλειδωνει σε adsl αλλαξε φιλτρο (και καλωδιο) νομιζω εχει και το asus ενα μεσα στο κουτι ..η αν εχεις πολλα πριζες βαλε το στην πρωτη που ερχεται απο εξω χωρις τηλεφωνο και φιλτρο .. .αν δεν συνδεθει με vdsl ειναι περιεργο, τηλεφωνημα στο παροχο ... εχεις χαμηλη ταχυτητα .. σιγουρα υπαρχει διαφορα συμβατοτητας αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο αισθητη και τα asus πανε καλα σε vdsl ...τηλεφωνησε να δεις τι παιζεται

----------


## DanteGR

Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη, τα είχα δοκιμάσει όσα είπες (έχει και φίλτρο και καλώδιο ethernet+τηλεφωνίας μέσα στο κουτί). Θα δοκιμάσω αργότερα πάλι αλλά δεν βλέπω να το αποφεύγω το τηλέφωνο. Είναι περίεργο! Θα ενημερώσω αν μάθω κάτι. Το asus πάντως είναι αστέρι, νομίζω εξαιρετική αγορά στα 80!

----------


## Nerven

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.
Πριν 2 μέρες το πήρα και εγω στα 80 ευρώ απο το γνωστό ηλεκτρομάγαζο.
Πιο πριν είχα το μαμά HOL ZTE 3 μια χαρά χωρίς προβλήματα και αποσυνδέσεις με fast path και κάπου να κλειδώνει στα 8 megabit.
Βάζοντας το asus είδα ακριβώς το ίδιο κλείδωμα πάνω κάτω, και μετα πήγα administratin DSL settings και δοκίμασα να αλλάζω το SNR? το έβαλα 8, 7, 6, κτλπ με λίγα λόγια δοκίμαζα, με την πρώτη αλλαγή είδα ότι το ρούτερ κατευθείαν κλείδωσε 12588 (ή κάπου εκει, δεν είμαι στο χώρο του σπιτιού την στιγμή αυτή), α λέω μπράβο αλλαγή! πρόσεξα ότι ότι και να έβαζα όμως στο SNR κλείδωνε πάντα στην ίδια ταχύτητα και με ξίνισε λίγο αυτο, οπότε είτε 6 ή 7 ή 8db εχω την ίδια ταχύτητα κλειδώματος, μετά το γύρισα όπως ήταν στο αυτόματο και πάλι είδα ότι η ταχύτητα δεν έπεσε όπου ήταν (~8mbit) αλλά έμεινε στα 12+, λίγο κουλό ε;
Τεσπα το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι στο speedtest με το που το πειράξω πάει 10mbit μετά απο κάποια ώρα πέφτει στο 1,   1.5,  2,  πολύ χαμηλά δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια σέρνεται... τι επανεκκινήσεις τι factory reset τα ίδια μετά απο λίγη ώρα πέφτει δραματικά η ταχύτητα, τι μπορεί να φταίει; είναι κάποια ρύθμιση που μου ξέφυγε; Να σημειώσω με το που το σεταρα ppe και pass μου έβγαλε ειδοποίηση για firmware update και την πέρασα, δεν έχω ψαχτεί για beta. Α! και πολλές φορές παρατηρώ ότι το interface του router κολλάει πάρα πολύ σε σημείο να πρέπει να ξανακάνω κλικ κάπου γιατί κρέμασε.
Απο το κουτάκι του ΟΤΕ (είναι μονοκατοικία) έχω φέρει κατευθείαν δικό μου καλώδιο cat5e 5μέτρα μόλις και πάει κατευθείαν σε μία πρίζα που χωρίζει το splitter, οπότε είμαι καθαρός από την μεριά μου της εγκατάστασης
Help guys γιατί αρχίζω και απογοητεύομαι...

----------


## babis3g

Περνα το τελευταιο λογισμικο (στις πισω σελιδες που αρχιζει με 1.2.0_χχχ) και μετα κανε reset απο το κουμαπκι πισω πατωντας το για 4-6 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη να δεις πως παει με αυτο το λογισμικο που ειναι το τελευταιο και εχει αρκετες καινουριες ρυθμισεις και διαφορετικο dsl driver
Τωρα για την ταχυτητα για να πειραξεις το snr (σε adsl) κλεινεις το DLA και θα εμφανιστει το stability adjustment ... το βαζεις στο 3,4,5 κλπ (μεχρι 10) ... αν δεν εχει κατεβασει το snr παροχου και εχεις ακριβως ιδια ταχυτητα, σαν να ακουγεται κλειδωμενο profile (πιθανον καποια παλια βλαβη στη γραμμη σου η στην περιοχη)
Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση δεν μπορει να γινει κατι γιατι κανενα modem (οχι μονο απο Asus) δεν γινεται να κανει override τις συγκεκριμενες περιορισμενες ρυθμισεις του dslam

Τωρα για την ταχυτητα που πεφτει ειναι με ασυρματο μονο? ... οι βασικες οδηγιες αν ειναι με ασυρματο να βρεις ενα κενο καναλι, αν σε βοηθησει αυτο το προγραμμα
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html
και γενικα κανε πρωτα ενα reset
Aν ειναι και με καλωδιο το θεμα να χανει ταχυτητα, τοτε ενεργοποιησε το esnp adsl στο dsl settings που ειναι για τον ξαφνικο θορυβο γραμμης
Αν συνεχιστει το προβλημα τοτε αρχιζεις να κατεβαζεις το stability σε -1, -2, -3 μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη (αλλα αν εισαι σε κλειδωμενο profile μαλλον ουτε αυτο θα δουλεψει για πειραγμα snr ... τοτε βαλε διπλα φιλτρα (σε σειρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)

Τωρα αν καταλαβα καλα κλειδωσε σε 8mbps? μαλλον κλειδωσε σε g.dmt .. πηγαινε ξανα στο dsl settings και βαλε χειροκινητα adsl2+ / annex A

----------


## Nerven

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις, θα τα δοκιμάσω όλα με σειρά το βράδυ που θα γυρίσω σπίτι και θα ανεβάσω και κανένα screenshot. 
Και με ασύρματο και με ενσύρματο τα ίδια χάλια και με διαφορετικές ασύρματες συσκευές (mac/iphone) δοκιμή, στην περιοχή που είμαι δεν υπάρχουν σπίτια κοντά και έτσι δεν εμπλέκονται άλλα κανάλια.
Δεν είχα ποτέ προβλήματα με αποσυνδέσεις και πτώσεις ταχύτητας με το zte.
Με το ΖΤΕ είχα περίπου 8mbit τώρα όπως είναι με το asus έχω 12+ (σύμφωνα με το interface του ρούτερ).

----------


## babis3g

τοτε οπως το καταλαβα (πριν καταλαβ λαθος) θα εχεις αναβασει το snr ψηλα (αφου με το ZTE επιανες 8 και με το ac52 12) μαλλον θα σου εχει γεμισει την γραμμη ολη με θορυβο και λαθη (αναμενομενο σε ολα τα modem αν πειραχτει το snr αν η γραμμη δεν σηκωνει αλλαγη)
Αν παιζει αυτο τοτε καινουριες οδηγιες, ασε τις πιο πανω ... βαζεις το stability στο default, επανκινηση στο modem να συνχρονισει κανονικα ... και μετα ανεβαζεις το snr στο +1, +2, +3 κλπ ... οπου δεις αρχιζουν τα προβληματα (σε συνδιασμο με τα στατιστικα) το αφηνεις εκει ... η κατεβαζεις ακομα ενα νουμερο με το stability στο προηγουμενο που ηταν καλυτερα

Αναλογα την γραμμη μπορει να σηκωσει καταβασμα του snr ... και σε μερικες μπορει να θελει ανεβασμα του snr (αρα δυστυχως ακομα χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας για πιο σταθεροτητα)
πχ στην δικη μου γραμμη που εχει προβλημα αναγκαστικα ανεβαζω το snr σε μειον -2 (δες εχει 11,3 snr που το εβαλα εγω, απο 9 db που δινει ο οτε ... εχω χασει 2mbps σαν θυσια για σταθεροτητα)
Οποτε θα παιχτει με την δικη σου γραμμη τι μπορει να κρατησει με αυτο το modem μιας και το καθενα ειναι διαφορετικο απο θεμα γραμμης ειδικα σε μακρυνες η προβληματικες γραμμες

----------


## jefman

Καλημέρα και από εμένα, πριν από μερικούς μήνες άρχισα να έχω πολλές αποσυνδέσεις. Δοκίμασα 2-3 μοντεμ και σπλίτερ που έιχα και τελικά άφησα πάνω ένα ZTE108N αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα οπότε απευθύνθηκα στη forthnet η οποία έλυσε το πρόβλημα ρίχνοντας την ταχύτητα. Πρίν 15 ημέρες επανήλθε το πρόβλημα και  η  forthnet έριξε λίγο ακόμα την ταχύτητα αλλά το πρόβλημα επανήλθε μετά από 2 μέρες. Για καλή μου τύχη βγήκε σε προσφορά το  ASUS DSL-AC52U οπότε έιπα να το δοκιμάσω. Μετά από 2 ημέρες δοκιμών και αφού είπα και στη forthnet να ξεκλειδώσει το προφίλ μου νομίζω ότι έλυσα το πρόβλημα μου έχοντας και σταθερή γραμμή και συμπαθητική ταχύτητα. Τώρα πιάνει την ταχύτητα του ZTE πριν τις μειώσεις, αλλά χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις. Το ZTE είχε άπειρα crc errors, το ASUS λιγα τα οποία θα ήταν λιγότερα αν έριχνα την ταχύτητα. Το SNR Margin δεν μου επιτρέπει να πάω με ασφάλεια σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και θα δω κάποια στιγμή την πρίζα μου. Η πολυκατοικία είναι σχετικά καινούργια 10ετιας και περίμενα καλύτερο SNR Margin.

----------


## babis3g

Τα στατιστικα που δειχνεις ειναι καλα για την γραμμη σου ... και εγω να πω οτι απο σταθεροτητα ειναι καλο ... εχω βαλει συμβατο broadcom με την γραμμη μου και εχω ανεβασει το snr, ακομα εχω αποσυνδεσεις ... μολις βαζω το AC52 ολα καλα απο αποσυνδεσεις ... περιρεγο αλλα αληθεια ... σε εμενα βοηθησε η καινουρια ρυθμιση esnp adsl (στο stable)

----------


## Nerven

Λοιπόν πέρασα το FW, ρύθμισα το SNR και έκανα δοκιμές και φαίνεται σταθερό και χωρίς πτώσεις ταχύτητας, θα δοκιμάσω να ρίξω και άλλο το SNR αλλά δεν νομίζω να πάει παρακάτω.

Ιδού τα αποτελέσματα:




Τι λέτε; :Thinking: 


Edit:

Και 2 λόγια για το spectrum γράφημα τι είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα.

----------


## babis3g

νομιζω ειναι καλα οπως το εχεις, ασε το ετσι ... για το γραφημα υπαρχουν 512 τονοι στο adsl2+, επειδη εισαι σε πιο μακρυνη γραμμη νομιζω εινα φυσικο να λειπουν μερικοι, εκτος αυτο νομιζω ειναι καλο για την αποσταση σου, μπορει να χαλασει λιγο κατα το βραδυ (πιο πολλα κενα), αλλα αυριο πιστευω θα ξανα φτιαξει, τα asus νομιζω εχουν καλο bit swap

----------


## Nerven

Εκεί που λέει: DLS Exchange(DSLAM)        Broadcom ή  Infineon(Lantiq) ή στο δικό μου λέει Globespan. τι διαφορές έχουν; Υπάρχει χειρότερο καλύτερο; Απο τι εξαρτάται απο το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μας;

----------


## babis3g

> Εκεί που λέει: DLS Exchange(DSLAM)        Broadcom ή  Infineon(Lantiq) ή στο δικό μου λέει Globespan. τι διαφορές έχουν; Υπάρχει χειρότερο καλύτερο; Απο τι εξαρτάται απο το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μας;


Αν και υποτιθεται οτι ολα τηρουν καποιες συγκεκριμενες προδιαγραφες ... εγω πιστευω (επειδη μερικοι λενε δεν παιζει ρολο) Αν ταιριαζουν μεταξυ τους, οι διαφορες ειναι οτι σε μακρυνες γραμμες ταιριαζουν καλυτερα οι αλγορυθμοι και υποτιθεται ειναι πιο σταθερα (snr, errors, use of tones) και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις τα ιδια μεταξυ τους κλειδωνουν καλυτερα ...
Δεν υπαρχουν χειροτερα η καλυτερα απο αποψη ρυθμισεων / hardware στα dslam, απλα ειναι θεμα καλυτερης συνεργασιας μεταξυ τους (modem/dslam) σε μερικες περιπτωσεις
Σε κοντινες γραμμες με το κεντρο ΑΚ δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο και να εχει αισθητη διαφορα
Το dslam της περιοχης εξαρταται απο ποια μαρκα κατασκευαστη θα χρησιμοποιησει ο παροχος, προφανως λογοι οικονομικοι, τυχον συνεργασια με καποια εταιρια κλπ

- - - Updated - - -

post #292 (βαριεμαι να τα ξαναγραψω  :Smile:  και να βαλω φωτο)
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60726174536588
Θα βγει και στα αλλα μοντελα (Ν17, 52, 56  κλπ) ρυθμιση που θα μπορουμε να εχουμε ειδοποιηση για beta λογισμικα και θα λεει το changelog του καθε λογισμικου (ηδη στο dsl ac68u)

----------


## lady_in_black

Φανταζομαι εχει και σε σας ρυθμισμένο απο default το Αnnex B ετσι?

Παρολο που το βάζω Annex A αυτο στο DSL LOG (ANNEX Mode) συνεχιζει να εμφανιζει Β.

----------


## babis3g

> Φανταζομαι εχει και σε σας ρυθμισμένο απο default το Αnnex B ετσι?
> 
> Παρολο που το βάζω Annex A αυτο στο DSL LOG (ANNEX Mode) συνεχιζει να εμφανιζει Β.


απο οσο διαβαζω η Ευρωπη παιζει με Annex B σε vdsl, οποτε σωστο φαινεται, Βεβαια μερικοι κλειδωνουν σε Annex A για καποιο λογο αλλα νομιζω σωστο ειναι Annex B

----------


## freebil

Μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει ένα screenshot από το guest wi-fi να δω πως γίνεται η υλοποίηση του bandwidth limiter?

----------


## babis3g

εδω απο το dsl ac52 που εχω τωρα επανω, βαζουμε οποιο value νομιζουμε ειναι καλυτερο και κοβει ολους τους guest αυτοματα, αντι να περναμε εναν εναν ... το mac filter κοβει η αφηνει προσβαση σε επιλεγμενους
Υπαρχει και στο QoS band limit που περναμε μονο συγκεκριμενους (αν δεν θελουμε να μειωθει η ταχυτητα σε ολους) και κοβει αυτοματα και στο guest .... το εχουν φτιαξει αρκετα  :One thumb up: 


PS / EDIT

Η το κανονικο QoS (traditional/automatic) θα ειναι σε χρηση η το band limit option/επιλογη, δεν παιζουν και τα 2 στο dsl ac52

----------


## freebil

Μια χαρά φαίνεται! Άντε να έρθει και στο ac68u!

----------


## Nerven

Για να μειώσουμε τα CRC errors με πιο τρόπο το κάνουμε αλλάζοντας το SNR ? και τι αποκοπεί με 2 λόγια το CRC errors?

----------


## babis3g

> Για να μειώσουμε τα CRC errors με πιο τρόπο το κάνουμε αλλάζοντας το SNR ? και τι αποκοπεί με 2 λόγια το CRC errors?


ναι σωστα υπαρχει τροπος ... κλεισε το DLA (dsl settings) και ρυθμισε το stability adjustment adsl αναλογα σε -1, -2, -3 κλπ (ανεβασμα snr αρα χαμηλωτερη ταχυτητα για σταθεροτητα που συνεπαγεται πιο λιγα crc errors) μεχρι να δεις οτι η γραμμη ειναι πιο σταθερη (αρα πιο λιγα λαθη)
σε vdsl θελει απο 10db και ανω (11, 12, 13 κλπ)

Στο τελευταιο beta 1.1.2.0_ΧΧΧ υπαρχει και η ρυθμιση ESNP adsl/vdsl που βοηθαει και στα crc λαθη, αν γινει enable, οποτε δοκιμασε πρωτα αυτο αν εχεις το beta λογισμικο 1.1.2.0_χχχχ

Τα crc ειναι λαθη που δεν γινονται correction απο το modem σαν ενδειξη οτι η γραμμη εχει αυξημενο θορυβο,  αν ειναι πολυ αυξημενα η αν ανεβαινουν αποτομα μπορει ειναι και σαν ενδειξη στο να υπαρχει και χασιμο πακετων στη γραμμη,
για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες στα crc errors εδω (αλλα καλα ειναι να διαβασεις και τα hec, fec, rs για να καταλαβεις καλυτερα)
http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/error_correction.htm#CRC

----------


## Nerven

Αν ενεργοποιήσουμε το ESNP για να βοηθήσει στο θόρυβο έχει κάποια αρνητική επίπτωση σε κάτι; Γιατί δεν είναι ανοικτό σαν default? 
Χθες παρατήρησα κάτι περίεργο, το είχα στο +3db το SNR με περίπου ~6.2 SNR σταθερό με κάποια CRC errors αλλά δεν παρατηρούσα προβλήματα, μετά από 1 - 2 μέρες τσέκαρα και είδα ότι το SNR είχε πέσει χωρίς λόγο και χωρίς να πειράξω κάτι, το SNR είχε πάει ~2.6 (κάπου εκεί) μετά από πείραγμα πάλι του SNR +2db και πάλι +3db επανήλθε στο ~6,2SNR, γιατί το κάνει αυτό; Λόγο πολλών CRC?

----------


## babis3g

> Αν ενεργοποιήσουμε το ESNP για να βοηθήσει στο θόρυβο έχει κάποια αρνητική επίπτωση σε κάτι; Γιατί δεν είναι ανοικτό σαν default? 
> Χθες παρατήρησα κάτι περίεργο, το είχα στο +3db το SNR με περίπου ~6.2 SNR σταθερό με κάποια CRC errors αλλά δεν παρατηρούσα προβλήματα, μετά από 1 - 2 μέρες τσέκαρα και είδα ότι το SNR είχε πέσει χωρίς λόγο και χωρίς να πειράξω κάτι, το SNR είχε πάει ~2.6 (κάπου εκεί) μετά από πείραγμα πάλι του SNR +2db και πάλι +3db επανήλθε στο ~6,2SNR, γιατί το κάνει αυτό; Λόγο πολλών CRC?


μαλλον θορυβο στην γραμμη
επρεπε να μην το πειραξεις για να δεις τι θα γινει ... αν βρει θορυβο το snr πεφτει αλλα στα τελευταια λογισμικα μετα απο καποιες ωρες ξανα επανερχεται στο φυσιολογικο του η εκει κοντα ... πχ στην γραμμη μου εχω snr 9 απο τον παροχο, το βραδυ που υπαρχει πιο πολυς θορυβος στην γραμμη μου πεφτει το snr στο 7+ ... μεχρι το πρωι παει ξανα 8.7 -9 db
Απλα να το ξερεις την επομενη φορα αν ξανα συμβει ασε το για να δεις αν επανανερχεται το snr στο κανονικο του, μετα απο μιση μερα or so

Ναι σε μερικες γραμμες το esnp μπορει να επιρεασει to snr και να θελει ρυθμισμα και το RGG gain η το tx power control (στα τελευταια λογισμικα εμφανιζεται μετα απο εντολη του telnet) η λιγο πειραγμα να ανεβει το snr μεσω stability adjustment, μιλαω για γραμμες που μπορει να εχουν προβλημα

Αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι αναλογα την γραμμη, συνηθως απλη ενεργοποιηση του espn δεν κανει θεμα εκτος να εχει προβλημα η γραμμη (εκτος του απλου και λιγο παραπανω θορυβου που υπαρχει καποιες ωρες ειδικα το βραδυ)

----------


## Nerven

Βλέπω ότι ξανά έπεσε το snr έχω ενεργοποίηση το esnp.

----------


## babis3g

βλεπω εισαι σε μακρυνη γραμμη ... και εχεις πειραξει το stability adjustment κατα 2 db για να κερδισεις ταχυτητα ... παντως ασε το ετσι να δεις αν αργοτερα / αυριο αν επανελεθλει στο κανονικο  (ισως και οχι με πειραγμενο το snr) ... μπορει και να ειναι θεμα modem που ριχνει το snr ... αλλα αν δεν επανελθει το snr (αργοτερα/αυριο)  και ΔΕΝ σου κανει προβλημα η γραμμη ασε το ετσι με χαμηλο snr

Αν σου κανει προβλημα στο μελλον (αργο internet, buffering) θα ανεβαζεις ενα ενα τα db του snr μεχρι να βρει σταθερη γραμμη
πχ
βαζεις το stability στο 1, αν παλι πρβλημα στο disable, αν παλι προβλημα στο -1, -2 κλπ, μεχρι να μην σου κανει προβλημα αργου internet ... μιλαω για προβλημα να μην γεμιζουν οι σελιδες, buffering κλπ καθαρη αποδοση πως ενεργει η γραμμη σου στην πραξη και οχι τι δειχνουν οι ενδειξεις στατιστικα

Η ταχυτητα σου για 43,8 attenuation ειναι πολυ καλη, ΑΝ σου κρατησει την γραμμη με τετοια αποσταση και με χαμηλωμενο το snr απο εσενα ... νομιζω το modem παει πολυ καλα

αν βαλεις εδω το 43,8 θα δεις περιπου τι δυνατοτητα εχει η γραμμη σου
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...29#post5987729
http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php
Ελπιζω οπως ειναι με το snr στο 3,5 να μην εχει προβλημα η γραμμη, αλλιως μονο ο τροπος που σου ειπαν για πιο σταθεροτητα

Το esnp νομιζω βοηθηαει στα λαθη ... δοκιμασε το μια μερα ανοιχτο και μια μερα κλειστο, νομιζω με κλειστο θα εχεις θεμα, απο οτι λενε και αλλοι φιλοι το esnp βοηθαει και παρουσιαζει λιγοτερα λαθη οταν ειναι ενεργο, αλλα ξανα λαω σε καθε γραμμη μπορει να διαφερουν γενικα οι ρυθμισεις

- - - Updated - - -

καταλαβα τι εννεοεις , ο παροχος πχ σου δινει snr 9, εσυ με το που εβαλες το stability adjustment στο 2 ..  το snr θα παει ακομα πιο κατω, πχ στο 7 db σαν default πλεον (για αυξηση ταχυτητας) ... και μετα καποια στιγμη λογο αυξημενου θορυβου (αφου πειραχτηκε το snr απο εσενα βαζοντας το στα 2 db) ... η επειδη δεν μπορει to modem, το snr κατεβηκε ακομα πιο κατω στα 3.5 db ...
Aσε το ετσι αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα

----------


## Nerven

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την βοήθεια. Είχα παρατηρήσει να μην κάνει καλό buffering ή να μην μπορεί να φορτώσει το Facebook. Θα το παρακολουθήσω πιο στενά και βλέπω ίσως το ρίξω όπως είπες στο +2 +1 disable -1 κτλπ...

----------


## babis3g

κοιτα και να αλλαξεις φιλτρο (πριν κανεις ξανα πειραγμα στα settings) και βαλε κοντο καλωδιο απο την πριζα στο modem μεχρι 1,5 μετρα (αυτο στο κουτι του ειναι οκ) αν δεις διαφορα .... αν χρειαστεις pc με καλωδιο συνδεση ραβας lan rj45 οσο μεγαλο χρειαστει (5-10 κλπ πολλα μετρα)

----------


## Nerven

Για το lan έχω plc το rj11 ειναι αυτό που είχε μαζί με το asus. Ίσως και να το μικρύνω έχω τα εργαλεία, να γίνει λίγα εκατοστά 5-10 το καλώδιο. 
Να ρωτήσω το spliter που εχει μέσα στο κουτί ειναι μόνο για vdsl?
Με το ZTE 3 HOL είχα SNR 8 σταθερό.

----------


## babis3g

δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται πιο μικρο για να το κοντινεις, αλλα κακο δεν του κανεις, για το σπλιτερ νομιζω ειναι vdsl, πρεπει να κανει και για adsl, δεν εχω ακουσει προβληματα με αυτο, δεν χανεις κατι για μια δοκιμη, βαλε το μαζι με αυτο που εχεις, εγω εχω 2 σε σειρα παντα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1443701246
νομιζω θα σε βοηθησει και σε εσενα

----------


## Nerven

Εχεις 2 splitter και 2 φίλτρα στο τηλέφωνο;


Και μια μέτρηση ακόμα, μόλις τώρα. 





Δεν πείραξα κάτι όπως ήταν +2db, το SNR κολλημένο στα 3,5  3,6

----------


## babis3g

ναι ... στο πρωτο φιλτρο βαζεις το σημαδι με το pc στο modem κανονικα ... απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου βαζεις αλλο ενα φιλτρο σε σειρα (στο δευτερο απο την μερια με το σημαδι pc μενει κενη στο δευτερο φιλτρο) και μετα απο το δευτερο φιλτρο το καλωδιο με το τηλεφωνο, ειναι παλιο κοπλο και βοηθαει σε μερικες μακρυνες γραμμες ... η φωτο ειναι δικη μου και οχι καποια στο internet
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1443701246

AN το snr εχει μεινει κολλημενο εκει μαλλον ετσι θα μεινει, εκει φαινεται ταιριαξε, ασε το λιγο καιρο για δοκιμη

----------


## Nerven

Παρακάτω είναι το setup του router μου. Έξω από το τοίχο είναι έναν τετράγωνο κουτάκι του οτε που είναι πάνω στο σπίτι μου (μονοκατοικία) από εκεί το άνοιξα και έφερα στην πρίζα cat6 καλώδιο 4 μέτρα κατευθείαν στην πρίζα που βλέπεις, η πρίζα έχει 2 rj11 το ένα είναι το κεντρικό καλώδιο που προανέφερα που κουμπώνει το splitter από το splitter το ένα πάει στο router και το άλλο του τηλεφώνου πάει σε φίλτρο και από το φίλτρο επιστρέφει στην άλλη rj11 και πάει σε διπλανό χώρο με άλλο καλώδιο και τερματίζει σε πρίζα που και εκεί έχω βάλει φίλτρο.

----------


## babis3g

Απο πριζες δεν ειμαι ο πιο ειδικος, μια μονο εχω και δεν ειναι διπλη με 2 μονο καλωδια συνδεμενα (απο τα 4 που εχει μεσα) πανω της

----------


## freebil

d


> Παρακάτω είναι το setup του router μου. Έξω από το τοίχο είναι έναν τετράγωνο κουτάκι του οτε που είναι πάνω στο σπίτι μου (μονοκατοικία) από εκεί το άνοιξα και έφερα στην πρίζα cat6 καλώδιο 4 μέτρα κατευθείαν στην πρίζα που βλέπεις, η πρίζα έχει 2 rj11 το ένα είναι το κεντρικό καλώδιο που προανέφερα που κουμπώνει το splitter από το splitter το ένα πάει στο router και το άλλο του τηλεφώνου πάει σε φίλτρο και από το φίλτρο επιστρέφει στην άλλη rj11 και πάει σε διπλανό χώρο με άλλο καλώδιο και τερματίζει σε πρίζα που και εκεί έχω βάλει φίλτρο.


Έτσι είναι το ενδεδειγμένο. Σωστά τα έχεις.

----------


## Nerven

Έκανε περαιτέρω βουτιά το SNR στα 2.7 και μάλλον θα πρέπει να κατεβάσω τα db. 
Το Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment το έχω βάλει απο default σε High Performance μήπως να το γυρίσω default ή σε stable? δεν παρατηρώ κάποια διαφορά.

----------


## babis3g

μπα και εγω δεν νομιζω να κανουν διαφορα, ναι μαλλον αρχιζει η αντιστροφη μετρηση στην περιπτωση σου, γιατι βλεπω αρχιζει να εχει και πολλα λαθη ... αλλα θα ελεγα αν δεν σου κανει ακομα θεμα η γραμμη, ασε το ετσι να δουμε ποσο ανοχη εχει ακομα η γραμμη σου με αυτο το modem
Yπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει αποσυνδεση σε λιγες ωρες, αλλα μπορει μεχρι αυριο να παει ξανα στο 3,5 ... ασε το λιγο ακομα για δοκιμη και να πας για υπνο κοιτας το πρωι αν εχει γινει αποσυνδεση η πηγε στο 3,5

- - - Updated - - -

παιζεις παιχνιδια? on line?

----------


## Nerven

Ναι παίζω αρκετά παιχνίδια και ονλινε εξού και το fast path. Το PLC πάει στο πάνω όροφο όπου πετάει σε switch για PS4, xboxone και ένα παλιό router που δουλεύει σαν wifi access point.

----------


## babis3g

αα οκ ρωτησα γιατι αν δεν επαιζες και ζητουσες interleave θα ειχες πιο σταθερη γραμμη και ισως και λιγο πιο πανω ταχυτητα, τοτε ακυρο, δεν κανει το interleaved αν παιζεις παιχνιδια

----------


## nasosmp

Μιας και το ρουτερ είναι σε προσφορά από το γνωστό μαγαζί στα 80 ευρώ ξανά, το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με ΟΤΕΤV;

----------


## babis3g

> Μιας και το ρουτερ είναι σε προσφορά από το γνωστό μαγαζί στα 80 ευρώ ξανά, το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με ΟΤΕΤV;


ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο με το Ν17, και λενε οτι παιζει αρκετα καλα, δες εδω με vdsl συνδεση
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B1#post5940657
Απλα για adsl διαλεγεις transfer mode adsl και θα φανει ενα παραποιημενο μενου (και λιγο διαφοετικο οπως στην καινουρια φωτο που βαζω γιατι ετσι ειναι στο τελευταιο λογισμικο beta αν το περασεις) και βαζεις
pc2 
bridge, διαλεγεις το lan που θα συνδεθει
vci/vpi 8/36 (8/35 της κανονικης συνδεσης)
1483 bridged only llc



για voda/hol tv ερχεται fix

----------


## Nerven

Τελικά δεν μπορώ να το κρατήσω σταθερό πολλά crc και snr να πέφτει πολύ χαμηλά κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας στο 1 ή 2. Με συνέπεια να έχω πρόβλημα με ταχύτητες.
Το έβαλα στο -1 αλλά μου έριξε αρκετά την ταχύτητα συν χρονισμού, και δοκίμασα να βάλω το Stability Adjustment disable με τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα:






Να ρωτήσω, πια είναι η διαφορά αν το Stability Adjustment το βάλω χειροκίνητα στο -1 ή αν το έχω στο disable? πάνω κάτω βλέπω ότι βγάζει ίδιο snr 8 με 9 σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## babis3g

> Τελικά δεν μπορώ να το κρατήσω σταθερό πολλά crc και snr να πέφτει πολύ χαμηλά κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας στο 1 ή 2. Με συνέπεια να έχω πρόβλημα με ταχύτητες.
> Το έβαλα στο -1 αλλά μου έριξε αρκετά την ταχύτητα συν χρονισμού, και δοκίμασα να βάλω το Stability Adjustment disable με τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Να ρωτήσω, πια είναι η διαφορά αν το Stability Adjustment το βάλω χειροκίνητα στο -1 ή αν το έχω στο disable? πάνω κάτω βλέπω ότι βγάζει ίδιο snr 8 με 9 σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


Αν σου χαμηλωνει το snr τοτε δεν σηκωνει η γραμμη σου πολλα γιατι ηδη εισαι σε μακρυνη αποσταση & fast path

Στο disable stability adjustment ειναι στο κανονικο η γραμμη σου, δηλαδη με το snr που εχει ορισει ο παροχος και με την ταχυτητα που το modem μπορει να κλειδωσει (σε ελευθρο profile)
Στο -1 θα ανεβασει κατα 1 μοναδα το snr για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα αλλα με κοστος χαμηλωτερη ταχυτητα, πχ αν εχεις snr 9db θα παει στα 10db
στο -2 θα ανεβασει κατα 2 μοναδες το snr για ακομα καλυτερη σταθεροτητα αλλα με ακομα πιο χαμηλη ταχυτητα, πχ το snr στα 11db

Σε 1,2,3 κλπ θα χαμηλωσει το snr που εχει πρισει ο παροχος για περισσοτερη ταχυτητα (απο αυτην που δινει ο παροχος η το modem μπορει να κλειδωσει για την αποσταση σου)  αλλα μπορει σε μερικες γραμμες να φερει ασταθεια (κολληματα, αργο browsing, buffering κλπ) που σημαιανει πιο πολλα crc errors, αστθες και χαμηλο snr  ... και μερικες φορες αποσυνδεσεις ... οι αποσυνδεσεις σηνυθως γινονται οταν το snr παει κοντα στο 0

Ασε το stability adjustment στο disable για τωρα, δηλαδη οπως εχει ορισει ο παροχος το profile σου,  βαλε το adsl AGC Gain default, λογικα θα εισαι οκ πλεον ... η φωτο που δειχνεις τωρα φαινεται οκ η γραμμη και αρκετα καλα στατιστικα, αν εχεις παλι θεμα με μολις 8 λαθη και snr 8.4db, δεν νομιζω να φταιει το modem, κοιτα και την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση σου, εμενα προσωπικα αυτες οι διπλες πριζες δεν μου αρεσουν (αλλα μπορει να ειμαι λαθος σε αυτο γιατι δεν ειμαι ο πιο ειδικος)

----------


## incisiv

Με τα beta firmware δεν παιζει το ote tv go σε συνδεση otenet .Μαλιστα μιλησα με το 13888 του ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν οτι βλεπουν οτι η συνδεση ειναι ofline !!! Με το που εβαλα το 1.1.1.2 firmware ολα καλα !Παραξενο !

----------


## babis3g

> Με τα beta firmware δεν παιζει το ote tv go σε συνδεση otenet .Μαλιστα μιλησα με το 13888 του ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν οτι βλεπουν οτι η συνδεση ειναι ofline !!! Με το που εβαλα το 1.1.1.2 firmware ολα καλα !Παραξενο !


πιθανον καποιο προβλημα στο beta λογισμικο, αν εχω νεα θα σου πω

----------


## z104

Παιδιά να το χτυπήσω? Τώρα είμαι σε FORTHNET ευχαριστημένος με ένα TP-LINK W8970 v1, αλλά ψήνομαι για την 5Ghz μπάντα. Είναι σε προσφορά απο το κιτρινομάγαζο στα 79,90 ευρώ..

----------


## r1skey

Το πήρα χτες 5/9 με 79,90 (crazy sundays). Του έκανα update στο firmware 1.1.1.2. Τα settings ήταν εύκολα αλλά αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα:  Κάνει drop το 5Ghz. Ενώ λέει οτι είναι enabled μόλις πάω να συνδεθώ με το κινητό μου σχεδόν αμέσως κάνει drop και δεν ξαναεμφανίζεται παραμόνο αν το κάνω reboot οπότε ξαναεξαφανίζεται με το που συνδεθεί με ac το κινητό μου. Any ideas? 


Κατα τα άλλα είναι εξαιρετικό εργαλείο, το σετάρισα εύκολα και έχω αρχίσει να το μαθαίνω σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## jmakro

Κάνε και ένα reset 10 δεύτερα το κουμπάκι από πίσω πατημένο και ξανασεταρισε να δεις μήπως έφτιαξε.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμαζεις και την beta απο εδω που ειναι πιο τελευταια
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...11#post5994711

----------


## r1skey

Ψάχνοντας λίγο παραπάνω παρατήρησα οτι αν απενεργοποιήσω το wi-fi του κινητού μου, κάνω reboot και μπω με τo tablet που ειναι επίσης ac enabled τότε όλα καλά, παίζει απροβλημάτιστα. Με το που ανοίγω όμως το κινητό και κάνει το πρώτο "handshake" πέφτει το 5Ghz του router. Αυτό με οδήγησε στο να ψάξω συσχετισμό μεταξύ Nexus 5Ghz wi-fi και Asus και κατέληξα σε πολλά thread που αναφέρονται σχετικά με incompatibilities που σχετίζονται με Android, Nexus και Asus ...  ένα search στο Google με keywords "nexus 5x wifi 5ghz asus" είναι αρκετό. Οπότε τώρα θα αρχίσω τις αλχημείες μπας και βρω κάποιο συνδυασμό που να δουλευει.

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω αυτο συμβαινει στα τελευταια λογισμικα, αλλα δεν θυμαμαι απο ποιο ... και σε εμενα στο 2,4 αν συνδεθουν αλλοι, αργει να κανει browse (ενω εγω ημουν/ειμαι συνδεμενος κανονικα, ολο με μιας γονατιζει) και η λυση ειναι να γινει απο-συνδεση και ξανα συνδεση στο ασυρματο ... επλιζω να το κοιταξουν

----------


## z104

Από τις απαντήσεις σας κατάλαβα ότι καλύτερα είναι να κάτσω στα αυγά μου.. Έχει παιδικά θεματάκια το ρούτερ..

----------


## babis3g

> Από τις απαντήσεις σας κατάλαβα ότι καλύτερα είναι να κάτσω στα αυγά μου.. Έχει παιδικά θεματάκια το ρούτερ..


Δεν ξερω τις απαιτησεις σου, και δεν το λεω για δικαιολογια, αλλα γενικα και στις πισω σελιδες δεν βλεπω καποιο αξιολογο προβλημα (αν λαβεις υποψην και σε ακριβα μοντελα εχουν θεματα και για αυτο και σε αυτα βγαινουν beta λογισμικα και official συνεχεια) και για 80 ευρω οταν ειναι προσφορα και καποιο λαθος να εχει, προσωπικα για τετοια τιμη νομιζω δικαιολογειται, αν και η asus το φτιαχνει και προσθετει ρυθμισεις συνεχεια

----------


## argi1981

Σκεφτομαι και εγω για την αγορα του,αλλα...

Στην περιοχη που μενω πληρωνω μεν 24αρα του ΟΤΕ αλλα με κλειδωμενο profile 7-8 mbps,Σιγουρα αξιζει αυτη η τιμη για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο απο τις πατατες των παροχων.
Τωρα κατοχος ενος ΖΤΕ,δεν ανοιγει με τιποτα πορτς,μπουκωνει μια δυο φορες τη μερα και ενα ασυρματο πολυ ασθενες,το καλο ειναι οτι δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις,πολυ σπανια.

Τα στοιχεια που μου βγαζει το ΖΤΕ

SNR Margin Down/Up 6.9 dB / 11.3 dB λιγο πιο ανεβασμενο τη μερα.
data rate/Up(kbps) 7600 kbps / 860 kbps
Line Attenuation 47.9 db

Γενικα δεν νομιζω να κερδισω κατι λογω περιοχης και profile,αλλα σιγουρα αξιζει μελλοντικα και σαν πακετο ενα καλο ρουτερ.
Μαλλον θα κανω και εγω την αγορα φιλε Μπαμπη.  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

> Σκεφτομαι και εγω για την αγορα του,αλλα...
> 
> Στην περιοχη που μενω πληρωνω μεν 24αρα του ΟΤΕ αλλα με κλειδωμενο profile 7-8 mbps,Σιγουρα αξιζει αυτη η τιμη για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο απο τις πατατες των παροχων.
> Τωρα κατοχος ενος ΖΤΕ,δεν ανοιγει με τιποτα πορτς,μπουκωνει μια δυο φορες τη μερα και ενα ασυρματο πολυ ασθενες,το καλο ειναι οτι δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις,πολυ σπανια.
> 
> Τα στοιχεια που μου βγαζει το ΖΤΕ
> 
> SNR Margin Down/Up 6.9 dB / 11.3 dB λιγο πιο ανεβασμενο τη μερα.
> data rate/Up(kbps) 7600 kbps / 860 kbps
> ...


Τι να σου πω οτι νομιζεις, μην λες οτι παιρνω ποσοστα, γιατι δεν...
Θα πω οτι ειπα και σε αλλο φιλο (link στο τελος) που φαινεται ιδια περιπτωση με profile στα 7-8
Αν εισαι σε πειριορισμενο profile θα ειναι το ιδιο πανω/κατω με οποιο modem παρεις απο dsl σταθεροτητα σε τετοια profile
Aν ησουν σε ελευθερο profile (οσο μπορει να παει η γραμμη) θα δεις (κατα εμενα) περιπου 1 - 1,5 mbps πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα, αλλα ειναι σταθερο
Σε εμενα με οτε τοσο παει περιπου πανω κατω 1 mbps πιο κατω ... αν ειναι καποιος σε καλη γραμμη και οχι μακρυνη, μπορει να το φερει στα ισια του και λιγο πιο πανω ... σε εμενα η γραμμη μου δεν σηκωνει αλλαγη snr (χαμηλωμα για πιο πανω ταχυτητα)

Εκτος το θεμα γραμμης για oσους δεν θελουν να χανουν ποντο απο ταχυτητα (κοιτανε αναλογα συμβατα) ... και θελουν απλα κατι καλυτερο απο ρυθμισεις και ποιοτητα ... νομιζω ειναι τιμιο και δυνατο (128 drr3 / 750 mhz processor, giga lans και με AC, adsl/vdsl) οταν βγαινει προσφορα στα 80

Δες και εδω αν σε βοηθησει, που φιλος εχει περιπου ιδιο profile με εσενα, και λεω τι ρυθμισεις μπορει να βοηθησουν για πιο σταθεροτητα (προς το τελος) ... νομιζω οι λιγες αποσυνδεσεις που αναφερεις θα φυγουν η θα γινουν ακομα πιο λιγες (αν σε ενοχλει αυτο)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...84%CE%B5%CF%81

----------


## argi1981

> Τι να σου πω οτι νομιζεις, μην λες οτι παιρνω ποσοστα, γιατι δεν...
> Θα πω οτι ειπα και σε αλλο φιλο (link στο τελος) που φαινεται ιδια περιπτωση με profile στα 7-8
> Αν εισαι σε πειριορισμενο profile θα ειναι το ιδιο πανω/κατω με οποιο modem παρεις απο dsl σταθεροτητα σε τετοια profile
> Aν ησουν σε ελευθερο profile (οσο μπορει να παει η γραμμη) θα δεις (κατα εμενα) περιπου 1 - 1,5 mbps πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα, αλλα ειναι σταθερο
> Σε εμενα με οτε τοσο παει περιπου πανω κατω 1 mbps πιο κατω ... αν ειναι καποιος σε καλη γραμμη και οχι μακρυνη, μπορει να το φερει στα ισια του και λιγο πιο πανω ... σε εμενα η γραμμη μου δεν σηκωνει αλλαγη snr (χαμηλωμα για πιο πανω ταχυτητα)
> 
> Εκτος το θεμα γραμμης για oσους δεν θελουν να χανουν ποντο απο ταχυτητα (κοιτανε αναλογα συμβατα) ... και θελουν απλα κατι καλυτερο απο ρυθμισεις και ποιοτητα ... νομιζω ειναι τιμιο και δυνατο (128 drr3 / 750 mhz processor, giga lans και με AC, adsl/vdsl) οταν βγαινει προσφορα στα 80
> 
> Δες και εδω αν σε βοηθησει, που φιλος εχει περιπου ιδιο profile με εσενα, και λεω τι ρυθμισεις μπορει να βοηθησουν για πιο σταθεροτητα (προς το τελος) ... νομιζω οι λιγες αποσυνδεσεις που αναφερεις θα φυγουν η θα γινουν ακομα πιο λιγες (αν σε ενοχλει αυτο)
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...84%CE%B5%CF%81


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Ναι,το διαβασα το τοπικ,πανω κατω ηξερα οτι δεν αλλαζει κατι απο θεμα ταχυτητας,ειχα μιλησει και με τους τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ πολλες φορες,προς το παρον δεν μπορει να αλλαξει κατι
στην γραμμη μου,Μονο μικρες βελτιωσεις με πειραγματα οσο επιτρεπεται.

Τελος παντων,ενα καλο μοντεμ ρουτερ δεν παει ποτε χαμενο.Ισως στο μελλον βγαλει τα λεφτα του.

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Ναι,το διαβασα το τοπικ,πανω κατω ηξερα οτι δεν αλλαζει κατι απο θεμα ταχυτητας,ειχα μιλησει και με τους τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ πολλες φορες,προς το παρον δεν μπορει να αλλαξει κατι
> στην γραμμη μου,Μονο μικρες βελτιωσεις με πειραγματα οσο επιτρεπεται.
> 
> Τελος παντων,ενα καλο μοντεμ ρουτερ δεν παει ποτε χαμενο.Ισως στο μελλον βγαλει τα λεφτα του.


Nομιζω θα σου φανει χρησιμο απο τωρα και στο μελλον γιατι εχει AC (αν ποτε το χρειαστεις) τις μικροδιορθωσεις που λες μπορει να τις κανει απο τωρα, και εχει vdsl (αν καποτε) και θα παιξει και το voip οτε (σε συνδυασμο με του παροχου, γιατι δεν εχει voip θυρα)
ΑΝ παλι κατι, ευκολα το πουλας παλι στα 80 (ισως να μην το δινει το μαγαζι παντα σε προσφορα μελλοντικα) η εστω με χασιμο κερδους περιπου 10 ευρω

----------


## argi1981

> Nομιζω θα σου φανει χρησιμο απο τωρα και στο μελλον γιατι εχει AC (αν ποτε το χρειαστεις) τις μικροδιορθωσεις που λες μπορει να τις κανει απο τωρα, και εχει vdsl (αν καποτε) και θα παιξει και το voip οτε (σε συνδυασμο με του παροχου, γιατι δεν εχει voip θυρα)
> ΑΝ παλι κατι, ευκολα το πουλας παλι στα 80 (ισως να μην το δινει το μαγαζι παντα σε προσφορα μελλοντικα) η εστω με χασιμο κερδους περιπου 10 ευρω


Δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου,ισα ισα.Δυστυχως μολις τωρα μπηκα λογω δουλειας να το παραγγειλω απο eshop αλλα ειναι εξαντλημενο,Μαλλον ειχαν λιγα κομματια στην αποθηκη τους και τα ξεπουλησαν,ατυχια!
H τιμη του στα σκρουτζομαγαζα ξεκινα απο τα 109 ευρω.

----------


## babis3g

> Δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου,ισα ισα.Δυστυχως μολις τωρα μπηκα λογω δουλειας να το παραγγειλω απο eshop αλλα ειναι εξαντλημενο,Μαλλον ειχαν λιγα κομματια στην αποθηκη τους και τα ξεπουλησαν,ατυχια!
> H τιμη του στα σκρουτζομαγαζα ξεκινα απο τα 109 ευρω.


Νια δεν το βλεπω καν ουτε στα προιοντα με τα Asus ... ουτε το dsl ac68u για τωρα, θα εφυγαν ολα ... αναμονη μαλλον θα ξαναφερουν και παλι θα ειναι σε προσφορα

----------


## r1skey

Λοιπόν έβαλα το beta firmware που πρότεινε ο babis3g (ευχαριστω για το  link) και ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες που λένε οτι οι κάτοχοι nexus πρέπει να αποφευγουν πάση θυσία κανάλια 52-140 στο 5G έθεσα κανάλι 36, κατάφερα και συνδέθηκα τώρα χωρίς να πέσει το 5G. Σίγουρα στο changelog του firmware μπορώ να πιστοποιήσω οτι έχει αυξηθεί η γκάμα των control channel (τώρα φτάνει μέχρι 140) όπως και το landing page του web interface.  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά ξαναχάθηκε το 5G. Απλώς για να αφήσω ίχνη για άλλους users στο μέλλον είναι ξεκάθαρα θέμα android -> δοκίμασα και καρφωτή IP, legacy DHCP (lollipop) μέσα απο developer options, nothing works so far. Γενικότερα πάντως το AC52U είναι εξαιρετικό εργαλείο, το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## babis3g

Mπορει να παιζει και κατι με το wifi/wlan του android, παντως εχει αναφερθει και θα το κοιταξουν

----------


## GeorgeH

Ποιο είναι το latest firmware;

----------


## babis3g

Official 1.1.1.2 (συντομα ερχεται το 1.1.2.2) & beta το v9.1.2.1_4-g841b55f
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...11#post5994711

----------


## Antonisss

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Επειδή θέλω να ξεφορτωθώ το Speedport το οποίο με έχει εκνευρίσει άπειρα με τις άκυρες διακοπές που κάνει το ενσύρματο, σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά την αγορά του Asus. Για OTE VDSL 50 θα είναι εύκολο το σετάρισμα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeorgeH

Όλα είναι καταγεγραμμένα εδώ μέσα και δε θα αντιμετωπίσεις κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Αν θες να ξεφορτωθείς το Speedport τότε δε σετάρεις τίποτα.
Αν το χρειάζεσαι για το VoIP τότε θα ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες που έχουν ποστάρει εδώ με τις οποίες παίζουν όλα απροβλημάτιστα. Το Asus μπαίνει πρώτο, μοντεμ/ρούτερ, ενώ συνδέεται με το speedport σε μία lan που δουλεύει ως wan ώστε να περνάνε ελεύθερα τα data για τo VoIP.

----------


## babis3g

Οπως ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω το εχουν πολλοι με οτε και ειναι οκ, εχει και snr αλλαγη αν εισαι λιγο μακρυα απο γραμμη, αλλα αν εχεις voip, αναγκαστικα θα εχεις επανω παλι του παροχου ειδικα για την τηλεφωνια, γιατι το Asus δεν εχει voip θυρες, παλι δεν θα ξεφορτωθεις αυτο του παροχου και παει καλα απο θεμα γραμμης πιστευω

----------


## Digitator

Παιδιά πότε έπαιξε τελευταία φορά στα 80 ευρώ στο eshop; Λογικά θα την ξαναβάλουν την προσφορά, έτσι;

----------


## gacp

Λογικά δεν πρέπει να αργήσει λόγο η asus ετοίμασε ήδη τον αντικαταστάτη του το AC55U (https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC55U/).

----------


## GeorgeH

> Λογικά δεν πρέπει να αργήσει λόγο η asus ετοίμασε ήδη τον αντικαταστάτη του το AC55U (https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC55U/).


Τι παραπάνω έχει, το 3G/4G και ότι μπορεί να συνδυάζει μαζί πολλαπλά connections για μεγαλύτερο bandwidth;

----------


## babis3g

3/4G
https://sites.google.com/site/texnologia4g/ergasia



> Συνοψίζοντας:
> Η γενιά 4g είναι η εξέλιξη του 3g.Η κύρια διαφορά είναι ότι εδώ αυξάνεται η ευρυζωνικότητα καθώς και μεγαλώνουν οι ταχύτητες ανεβάσματος και κατεβάσματος αρχείων είτε από υπολογιστή είτε από κινητό.Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με τις τεχνολογίες WiMax LTE-Advanced.Ένα πρώιμο στάδιο της τεχνολογίας χρησιμοποιείτε ήδη ενώ αναμένεται να λειτουργήσει κανονικά το 2014

----------


## GeorgeH

> 3/4G
> https://sites.google.com/site/texnologia4g/ergasia


Ρε Μπάμπη μου έλεος! Με τηλεπικοινωνίες ασχολούμαι...
Η ερώτηση ήταν ποια η διαφορά του AC52U με το AC55U. Στην προσπάθειά μου να απαντήσω, έγραψα για 3G/4G αλλά απ'ότι είδα τώρα αυτά υποστηρίζονται και στο 52αρι.
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι η θεωρητική ταχύτητα του WiFi όπου αναφέρεται _802.11ac : up to 867_ Mbps αντί _up to 433 Mbps_ για AC52U

----------


## babis3g

συμπαθειο, δεν καταλαβα εγω ... ναι η μονη διαφορα ειναι η ταχυτητα στο AC, το υπολοιπο hardware ειναι ολοιδιο του dsl ac52u

----------


## Antonisss

Χτες έγινε η παραγγελία στο e-shop, σήμερα πήγα και το παρέλαβα και μέσα σε 10 λεπτάκια έγινε το σετάρισμα.

Απομένει να δούμε πως θα συμπεριφερθεί στην πάροδο του χρόνου!

----------


## babis3g

καλοριζικο ... αν η γραμμη σου δεν ειναι η καλυτερη, η κανει θεμα, ενεργοποιεις το ESNP (Enhanced Sudden Noise Protection) στο stable, αναλογα αν εχεις vdsl / adsl (administration>dsl settings) βοηθαει πολυ στα λαθη και στην σταθεροτητα

----------


## Digitator

> καλοριζικο ... αν η γραμμη σου δεν ειναι η καλυτερη, η κανει θεμα, ενεργοποιεις το ESNP (Enhanced Sudden Noise Protection) στο stable, αναλογα αν εχεις vdsl / adsl (administration>dsl settings) βοηθαει πολυ στα λαθη και στην σταθεροτητα


Ξέρουμε τι κάνει το ESNP στην πράξη;

----------


## babis3g

αν βαλεις το βελακι επανω λεει στα Αγγλικα, ειναι για τον ξαφνικο θορυβο γραμμης πχ κεραυνο, rein, κλπ ... σε εμενα με γραμμη οτε εχει βοηθησει αρκετα ... στην πραξη με συμβατα οτε (zyxel 1312 / asus dsl ac87 broadcom) εχω αποσυνδεσεις σε brodcom dslam (υποψιαζομαι rein γιατι μερικες κολωνες οτε εδω εχουν και καλωδια δεης μαζι ανακατωμενα) και χαμηλωμα σε snr ακομα και με τα συμβατα δεν βοηθαει ... που επερεπε ... αρα καταληγω σε παρεμβολες ...
οταν ενεργοποιησω το esnp στο asus, περιεργος που δεν ειναι συμβατο δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις (μαζευει ομως χιλιαδες λαθη ... 

ομως για αλλαγη snr (stability adjustment) στην γραμμη μου δεν κανει για αυξηση ταχυτητας, σε λιγες ωρες πεφτει η συνδεση και με το asus αν χαμηλωσω το snr για κερδος ταχυτητας
Πιστευω κατι γινεται με την συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση, δοκιμασε την και εσυ με το καλο (αφου το εχεις) και ισως να δεις ενα ελαχιστο λαθη, κατι ειναι και αυτο

----------


## giannis18625

Καλησπέρα 
Είχα πάρει το ASUS DSL-N17U με το οποίο είχα διακοπές στο downloading σε ψηλές ταχύτητες χωρίς να φαίνεται ότι κάνει αποσυνδέσεις. Παρά τη βοήθεια του babis3g και του support της ΑSUS τo μηχανάκι συνέχιζε το πρόβλημα και επιστραφηκε στο e-shop. Έγινε πίστωση και εγώ (αμετανόητος) πήρα το DSL-AC52U, στο οποίο έβαλα πίσω το speedport 2i για Voip. 
Άρχισε τα ίδια προβλήματα με το προηγούμενο κάνοντάς με να αυτοβρίζομαι για την εμμονή μου με την ASUS (ένεκα το περιβάλλον του router ...). 
Τελικά όμως παίζοντας με τις ρυθμίσεις είμαι εδώ και δυο μέρες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα σερφάροντας και κατεβάζοντας στο maximum.
Παραθέτω εικόνα με τις ρυθμίσεις που (νομίζω) ότι δούλεψαν  για όποιους έχουν παρόμοια θέματα

----------


## Antonisss

Επειδή στην πρώτη μέρα που το έβαλα μου ξαναέκανε κάποια στιγμή διακοπή το ενσύρματο, έβαλα χειροκίνητα το Stability Adjustment στα 13db και ως τώρα δεν μου έχει κάνει κάτι... Ίσως τζάμπα τελικά κατηγορούσα το Speedport  :Laughing:

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα 
> Είχα πάρει το ASUS DSL-N17U με το οποίο είχα διακοπές στο downloading σε ψηλές ταχύτητες χωρίς να φαίνεται ότι κάνει αποσυνδέσεις. Παρά τη βοήθεια του babis3g και του support της ΑSUS τo μηχανάκι συνέχιζε το πρόβλημα και επιστραφηκε στο e-shop. Έγινε πίστωση και εγώ (αμετανόητος) πήρα το DSL-AC52U, στο οποίο έβαλα πίσω το speedport 2i για Voip. 
> Άρχισε τα ίδια προβλήματα με το προηγούμενο κάνοντάς με να αυτοβρίζομαι για την εμμονή μου με την ASUS (ένεκα το περιβάλλον του router ...). 
> Τελικά όμως παίζοντας με τις ρυθμίσεις είμαι εδώ και δυο μέρες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα σερφάροντας και κατεβάζοντας στο maximum.
> Παραθέτω εικόνα με τις ρυθμίσεις που (νομίζω) ότι δούλεψαν  για όποιους έχουν παρόμοια θέματα


Ενδιαφερον πληροφορια, αν και μπορει να μην φταινε τα dsl settings ... τσεκαρε η asus τα logs? αν βοηθησει, πηγαινε στο wan > internet connection > additional pppd options και βαλε
lcp-echo-interval 0
ΑΝ δεν συνδεθει με 0 βαλε 60,40,30

- - - Updated - - -




> Επειδή στην πρώτη μέρα που το έβαλα μου ξαναέκανε κάποια στιγμή διακοπή το ενσύρματο, έβαλα χειροκίνητα το Stability Adjustment στα 13db και ως τώρα δεν μου έχει κάνει κάτι... Ίσως τζάμπα τελικά κατηγορούσα το Speedport


για θυμησε τι περιπτωση ειχες? δεν κοιταξα πισω

----------


## Antonisss

Διακοπές της ενσύρματης σύνδεσης στα καλά καθούμενα (που το είχανε αναφέρει αρκετοί στο νήμα του Speedport εδώ) με το ασύρματο όμως να δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## babis3g

> Διακοπές της ενσύρματης σύνδεσης στα καλά καθούμενα (που το είχανε αναφέρει αρκετοί στο νήμα του Speedport εδώ) με το ασύρματο όμως να δουλεύει κανονικά


αν σου ξανατυχει δοκιμασε το εξης ... lan > dhcp server > dns 1 & 2 βαλε εκει τους dns του παροχου

----------


## giannis18625

Καλησπέρα
Έχω παρατηρήσει κάποιες περίεργες αποσυνδέσεις στο LAN διάρκειας 1-2 δευτερολέπτων.
Έχω το Speedport 2i για Voip πίσω από το ASUS.
Καμμιά ιδέα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

το lan/up/down μπορει να ειναι επειδη το pc πηγε σε stand by/sleep, η καποια ρυθμιση energy save στην καρτα δυκτιου lan, η να εβγαλες το καλωδιο, η να μην εφαρμοζει καλα το καλωδιο

Παντως δοκιμασε στο Lan > dhcp server > dns 1&2 να βαλεις χειροκινητα εκει τους dns του παροχου αν κανει διαφορα και οντως υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## giannis18625

Ευχαριστώ
Εχω ηδη βάλει τους DNS του ΟΤΕ .
Θα κυττάξω για ρυθμίσεις energy save

----------


## Afri

καλησπερα στην παρεα, κατοχος του συγκεκρημενου ρουτερ εδω και 1 μηνα. μετα απο πολες αλλαγες στης ρυθμησεις του κατεληξα εδω. θελω τα φωτα σας και επισης θελω τη γνωμη σας για την αναβαθμηση, ειμαι ακομη στη 1.1.0.8? ευχαρηστω

----------


## babis3g

> καλησπερα στην παρεα, κατοχος του συγκεκρημενου ρουτερ εδω και 1 μηνα. μετα απο πολες αλλαγες στης ρυθμησεις του κατεληξα εδω. θελω τα φωτα σας και επισης θελω τη γνωμη σας για την αναβαθμηση, ειμαι ακομη στη 1.1.0.8? ευχαρηστω


Η γραμμη φαινεται καλη, αλλα ... αυτο που εγω προσεξα, εχεις χαληλωσει το snr γραμμης μεσω του stability adjustment (το εχεις βαλει στο 4db) και δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι γιατι φαινεται κλειδμενο το profile απο τον παροχο, οποτε πανω σε αυτο δεν θα βοηθησει
Τωρα για το λογισμικο απο εσενα εξαρταται αν θελεις να περασεις το καινουριο (beta/official) υπαρχει οκαι ενας κανονας που λεει αν δουλεθει δεν πειραζεται, απλα στο τελευταιο beta εχει παραπανω ρυθμισεις,

----------


## Afri

> Η γραμμη φαινεται καλη, αλλα ... αυτο που εγω προσεξα, εχεις χαληλωσει το snr γραμμης μεσω του stability adjustment (το εχεις βαλει στο 4db) και δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι γιατι φαινεται κλειδμενο το profile απο τον παροχο, οποτε πανω σε αυτο δεν θα βοηθησει
> Τωρα για το λογισμικο απο εσενα εξαρταται αν θελεις να περασεις το καινουριο (beta/official) υπαρχει οκαι ενας κανονας που λεει αν δουλεθει δεν πειραζεται, απλα στο τελευταιο beta εχει παραπανω ρυθμισεις,


ευχαρηστω για την απαντηση σου. τι μπορω να κανω για να ξεκλειδοσω το profile απα τον παροχο?

----------


## babis3g

> ευχαρηστω για την απαντηση σου. τι μπορω να κανω για να ξεκλειδοσω το profile απα τον παροχο?


αν δεν δουλευει το stability Adjustment (που μπορεις να πειραξεις το snr απο εκει για σταθεροτητα η αυξηση ταχυτητας υπο προυποθεσεις) και δεν αλλαζει κατι στη γραμμη ... μονο με τηλεφωνημα στο παροχο, το ιδιο ισχυει και για αλλαγη απο interleaved σε fast path και αναποδα

----------


## Digitator

Έκπτωση στο e-shop crazy sundays στα 80€!

----------


## Antonisss

Ε τους μλκς!!!  :Laughing:  Δεν έχω 10 μέρες που το πήρα!!

----------


## babis3g

> Έκπτωση στο e-shop crazy sundays στα 80€!


 :One thumb up:  νομιζω ειναι τιμιο για τα λεφτα αυτα



> Ε τους μλκς!!!  Δεν έχω 10 μέρες που το πήρα!!


ΑΝ το πηρες πιο ακριβο, λεμε σε ολα τα topic των asus περιμενετε την σειρα του καθε μοντελου που βγαινουν σε προσφορα, παντως και λιγο πιο πανω απο τιμη παλι αξιζει με τοσο δυνατο hardware

----------


## Antonisss

99,99€ το πήρα, αλλά που να ξέρω κάθε πότε αποφασίζουν να βγάλουν προσφορά τα αγόρια στο e-shop

----------


## Nerven

Παιδιά με οτενετ πως τα πάει το ρουτερ συνεργάζεται καλά; Εγω με HOL (vodafone) τα πάει άριστα, είπα και στον αδερφό μου που έχει οτενετ να πάρει το ίδιο.

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδιά με οτενετ πως τα πάει το ρουτερ συνεργάζεται καλά; Εγω με HOL (vodafone) τα πάει άριστα, είπα και στον αδερφό μου που έχει οτενετ να πάρει το ίδιο.


σε adsl και αποσταση 2.400 μ (36 attenuation) μου κλειδωνει 1 - 1,5 mbps πιο κατω απο τα συμβατα με οτε, αλλα ειναι πολυ σταθερο σαν τα συμβατα, υπαρχει αλλαγη snr μεσα στο menu να το φερουμε στα ισια του η λιγο πιο πανω (στους  τυχερους που μπορει να σηκωσει η γραμμη πειραγμα) αλλα δυστυχως σε εμενα δεν σηκωνει πειραγμα η γραμμη μου ουτε με τα συμβατα
Εκτος το μικρο κλειδωμα, παει πολυ καλα, αυτο εχω επανω πανω απο 1 + χρονο

----------


## GSF

Το πήρα και εγώ σήμερα, για ένα φίλο βασικά αλλά θα το χρησιμοποιήσω κανα μήνα πρώτα και αν μου αρέσει θα το πάρω και εγώ μετά. Μια απορία μόνο, το νιώθω να ανοίγει σελίδες πολυ πολυ πιο αργά απο το TG788vn, τι παίζει? Έχει καμια ρύθμιση η απλά είναι πιο αργό? Firmware έβαλα 1.1.1.2

Υ.Γ πάντως πιάνει πολύ παραπάνω απο το TG788vn.. βασικά μου δίνει Max attainable 66 την στιγμή που το TG788vn πιάνει περίπου 45  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

> Το πήρα και εγώ σήμερα, για ένα φίλο βασικά αλλά θα το χρησιμοποιήσω κανα μήνα πρώτα και αν μου αρέσει θα το πάρω και εγώ μετά. Μια απορία μόνο, το νιώθω να ανοίγει σελίδες πολυ πολυ πιο αργά απο το TG788vn, τι παίζει? Έχει καμια ρύθμιση η απλά είναι πιο αργό? Firmware έβαλα 1.1.1.2
> 
> Υ.Γ πάντως πιάνει πολύ παραπάνω απο το TG788vn.. βασικά μου δίνει Max attainable 66 την στιγμή που το TG788vn πιάνει περίπου 45


με ασυρματο παει αργα η με καλωδιο?
Αν ειναι με ασυρματο δοκιασε κανα αλλο καναλι Control Channel η βαλε το Channel bandwidth στο 40 για δοκιμη
Επσιης γυρνα λιγο τις κεραιες
ΑΝ ειναι με καλωδιο πηγαινε στο lan > dhcp server και βαλε εκει για δοκιμη τους dns παροχου η πχ google

Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις reset στο λογισμικο που εχεις (αν δεν εκανες) η να περασεις το τελευταιο beta (καλο ειναι να γινει reset αν περασεις αλλο λογισμικο)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...11#post5994711

----------


## GSF

> με ασυρματο παει αργα η με καλωδιο?


Με καλώδιο. Δεν νομίζω να είναι DNS γιατί δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το TG. Θα δοκιμάσω reset μετά που θα γυρίσω σπίτι. Εκτός και αν απλά είχαν θέμα πριν λίγο οι dns της Forthnet και είμαι τόσο γκαντέμης  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

Δεν νομιζω ουτε εγω να εχουν θεμα οι dns, αλλα υποψιαζομαι μηπως εχει θεμα στα τελευταια λογισμικα και προφανως με αυτο το τροπο μηπως φτιαξει ... ανεβασε οταν μπορεις και στατιστικα, μηπως μαζευει λαθη και φταιει αυτο η αλλαξε ενα αλλο φιλτρο (το asus νομιζω εχει ενα μεσα στο κουτι)

----------


## GSF

CRC σχεδόν μηδενικά (σε αντίθεση με το TG788vn που είχα πάρα πολλά), έκανα reset, αλλα και πάλι δεν βλέπω αλλαγή. Για παράδειγμα για να φορτώσει όλη την σελίδα του τοπικ που μιλάμε μπορεί να παίρνει και 12 seconds. Στο youtube αν κάνω seek πολλά, πάει πολύ πιο γρήγορα απο ότι το TG788vn. Αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι αργεί αρκετά να ανοίξει σελίδες. Το beta firmware το έχεις δοκιμάσει? Έχεις δει βελτίωση..? Δεν το βλέπω στο site το beta (σε αντίθεση με το RT-AC52U.
Θα δοκιμάσω να μπω και ένα online game να δω πως τα πάει.

----------


## babis3g

> CRC σχεδόν μηδενικά (σε αντίθεση με το TG788vn που είχα πάρα πολλά), έκανα reset, αλλα και πάλι δεν βλέπω αλλαγή. Για παράδειγμα για να φορτώσει όλη την σελίδα του τοπικ που μιλάμε μπορεί να παίρνει και 12 seconds. Στο youtube αν κάνω seek πολλά, πάει πολύ πιο γρήγορα απο ότι το TG788vn. Αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι αργεί αρκετά να ανοίξει σελίδες. Το beta firmware το έχεις δοκιμάσει? Έχεις δει βελτίωση..? Δεν το βλέπω στο site το beta (σε αντίθεση με το RT-AC52U.
> Θα δοκιμάσω να μπω και ένα online game να δω πως τα πάει.


Eγω δεν εχω τετοιο θεμα και αυτο εχω επανω τωρα, ναι ολα τα beta εχω δοκιμασει και δεν ειδα τετοιο προβλημα ... αν δεν βοηθησουν τα πιο πανω που ειπα, αλλαξε και lan port για δοκιμη και επισης καλωδιο ethernet ... αν παλι τιποτα να στειλεις feedback να δουμε τι θα πουν
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...5&d=1457980945
στο commend box γραφεις το προβλημα και μετα reffered by babis3g ... οταν το στειελεις (αφου δοκιμασες τα βηματα επανω) μου το λες να το βρουν πιο ευκολα

----------


## GSF

OK θα δοκιμάσω το καινούριο firmware. Σε περίπτωση που δεν μπαίνει η οτιδήποτε μπορώ να βάλω προηγούμενο firmware? Πάντως αυτή η καθυστέρηση μοιάζει με το web intercept του TG788vn, και σκέφτομαι μήπως έχει κάτι αντίστοιχο το Asus που δεν μπορεί να βγεί. Και στο μενού του Asus μου αργεί, αλλά αυτό υποθέτω είναι φυσιολογικό..?

----------


## babis3g

Ναι μπορεις να βαλεις οποιο θελεις αλλα καλο ειναι να μετα να κανεις επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων (reset)
Tι ειναι αυτο το web intercept ? δεν καταλαβα
Δεν ειναι απο τα ποιο γρηγορα menu τα asus (με το που πατησουμε το κουμπι, δεν γεμιζει σφαιρα το επομενο menu) αλλα δεν επρεπε να αργει και πολυ

κανε ping στο 192.168.1.1 οταν αργουν οι σελιδες να γεμισουν η το menu να δουμε ποσο δειχνει

----------


## GSF

> Tι ειναι αυτο το web intercept ?


Είναι ένα feature στα Technicolor το οποίο μάλλον χρησιμοποιείται για το parental control, και το οποίο δημιουργεί παρόμοια καθυστέρηση με αυτό που βλέπω τώρα. Θα κάνω περισσότερες δοκιμές σήμερα το απόγευμα που θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο.

----------


## babis3g

εκανα edit ποιο πανω ναι βαζεις οποιο λογισμικο θελεις
Ναι αυτο σκεφτομαι και εγω, καποιο φιλτρο η στο parental control το εχει αναφερει και ενας με ενα ac56, αλλα στην asus δεν βρηκαν κατι μεχρι τωρα

----------


## Nerven

Παιδιά, username pass vpn κτλπ τι βάζουνε για ΟΤΕ ΝΕΤ;  σήμερα παραλαμβάνει ο αδερφός μου το δικό του.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Παιδιά, username pass vpn κτλπ τι βάζουνε για ΟΤΕ ΝΕΤ;  σήμερα παραλαμβάνει ο αδερφός μου το δικό του.


Δε βάζουμε κωδικό, παίρνει τις ρυθμίσεις αυτόματα. Εννοείς για Cosmote, γιατί Otenet δεν υφίσταται πια.

Πρόσεξε μόνο να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες αν θες να παίζει μαζί και το Speedport για VoIP που υπάρχουν στο αντίστοιχο νήμα.

----------


## Nerven

Παίρνει ρυθμίσεις αυτόματα;; εγώ στο δικό μου χρειαστείτε να βάλω username και pass για να παίξει με HOL

----------


## GeorgeH

> Παίρνει ρυθμίσεις αυτόματα;; εγώ στο δικό μου χρειαστείτε να βάλω username και pass για να παίξει με HOL


Σε Cosmote δεν έβαλα τίποτα εγώ. Πέραν από το διαφορετικό subnet βέβαια και λοιπές ρυθμίσεις για να συνεργάζεται με το Speedport.

----------


## babis3g

για γραμμη voip μπορει να μην θελει (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι δεν εχω ακομα), για κανονικη γραμμη αν δεν βαλω το username pass δεν δινει συνδεση
οποτε στην κανονικη συνδεση θελει
pppoe, llc, vpi/vci 8/35, username/pass αυτο με text, ολα τα αλλα στο default, auto .. με vdsl vlan id 835

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι ένα feature στα Technicolor το οποίο μάλλον χρησιμοποιείται για το parental control, και το οποίο δημιουργεί παρόμοια καθυστέρηση με αυτό που βλέπω τώρα. Θα κάνω περισσότερες δοκιμές σήμερα το απόγευμα που θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο.





> εκανα edit ποιο πανω ναι βαζεις οποιο λογισμικο θελεις
> Ναι αυτο σκεφτομαι και εγω, καποιο φιλτρο η στο parental control το εχει αναφερει και ενας με ενα ac56, αλλα στην asus δεν βρηκαν κατι μεχρι τωρα


Aν κανεις test κλεισε και το ipv6 στο wan>internet connection και δες αν ειναι καλυτερα

----------


## GSF

> Aν κανεις test κλεισε και το ipv6 στο wan>internet connection και δες αν ειναι καλυτερα


Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω, αυτή πρέπει και να ειναι η μόνη διαφορά με το TG που έχω. Στο Asus το ipv6 είναι disabled απο default, και δεν κατάφερα να το ενεργοποιήσω. Στο TG788vn έχω εδώ και χρόνια ipv6. Θα μπορούσε να με στέλνει απλά σε άλλο server, bbras κτλπ πως λέγονται δεν έχω ιδέα, και να καθυστερεί λόγο αυτού...?

----------


## babis3g

> Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω, αυτή πρέπει και να ειναι η μόνη διαφορά με το TG που έχω. Στο Asus το ipv6 είναι disabled απο default, και δεν κατάφερα να το ενεργοποιήσω. Στο TG788vn έχω εδώ και χρόνια ipv6. Θα μπορούσε να με στέλνει απλά σε άλλο server, bbras κτλπ πως λέγονται δεν έχω ιδέα, και να καθυστερεί λόγο αυτού...?


τι να πω? ισως γιατι εχω δει πολλους που οταν κλεισουν το ipv6 φτιαχνει με παρομοιο προβλημα, ισως και το λογισμικο καπου θεμα με ipv6 ... αλλα αφου στο συγκεκριμενο asus ειναι κλειστο, μαλλον καποιο φιλτρο .. αυριο θα κοιταξω και εγω (γιατι εχει αναφερθει και με αλλο μοντελο) αν πιασω κατι γιατι τωρα εχω κοσμο

Εγω με οτε (adsl) ετσι παιρνω ipv6
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...5&d=1464973933

----------


## GSF

OK, update... έβαλα το beta firmware. Ipv6 δεν παίρνω με τίποτα, μόλις βάλω ipv6 δεν μου δίνει ip η Forthnet για κάποιο λόγο. Δεν άλλαξε κάτι στο άνοιγμα των σελίδων, αλλά πρόσεξα το εξής ενδιαφέρον. Με το beta firmware δουλεύει το access σε SSH (είχα δοκιμάσει χτες και δεν έμπαινε). 

Με SSH αν πας στο /tmp έχει ένα protection_service_rule το οποίο γράφει οτι χρησιμοποιεί filter. Στο filter.default και filter_rules υπάρχει το εξής: 

```
-A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80 -j PROTECTION_SERVICE
```

Επίσης υπάρχει και ένα protection_service.pid το οποίο σου δίνει το id του process που τρέχει ο protection server. Άρα απο ότι φαίνεται φιλτράρονται όλα, και ίσως για αυτό καθυστερεί... θα αρχίσω να killαρω κανα process ή θα αλλάξω το PROTECTION_SERVICE σε ACCEPT να δούμε τι θα κάνει  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ note to future self: Πριν το firmware update, να κάνω backup το παλιό, το UI έκανε 5 λεπτά να ανοίξει μετά το upgrade και ήμουν σίγουρος ότι είχε γίνει brick  :Razz: 

Edit: Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, αυτά είναι μάλλον για τα incoming connections, οπότε μάλλον άκυρα όλα τα παραπάνω.
Edit2: Και με "κλειστό" το firewall τα ίδια... οπότε δεν φταίει αυτό. Μάλλον πρέπει να αποδεχτώ ότι είναι πιο αργό  :Sad:

----------


## babis3g

οκ ευχαριστω, κανε την δοκιμη σου με το φιλτρο αν πιασει και ανεφερε, θα τους ενημερωσω αν μπορει αυτο να κανει θεμα, αλλα απο δευτερα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν νομιζα ηταν ΣΒ, τωρα που καθομαι
Δοκιμασε αλλον browser, ο firefox νομιζω ειναι λιγο πιο αργος με τα asus, ειναι δοκιμασμενα απο την asus με chrome

----------


## GSF

> Δοκιμασε αλλον browser, ο firefox νομιζω ειναι λιγο πιο αργος με τα asus, ειναι δοκιμασμενα απο την asus με chrome


Βασικά φορτώνει πολύ πιο γρήγορα με Chromium... με disabled cache περίπου 3 seconds με chrome, 12 με firefox.. τι να πω... περίεργο.

----------


## babis3g

στα τελευταια λογισμικα εχει λιγο θεμα γενικα με τον firefox, πχ μερικα icons δεν κανουν click, μερικα μενου δεν εμφανιζονται σωστα και ειναι πιο αργο (ανα διαφορα λογισμικα τωρα τελευταια) ... αλλο παραδειγμα προσφατο αν αλλαξουμε κατι στο administration>system θα ζητησει ξανα to pass το firefox, ενω στο cηrome οχι ... η asus λεει οτι θεμα ο firefox στο συγκεκριμενο bug .. αλλα οπως ειπα γενικα αυτοι βαση chrome πανε με τα λογισμικα και αυτο μου συστηνουν να παιζω, αλλα εγω ακομα χρησιμοποιω τον firefox

----------


## GSF

Επειδή βλέπω και άλλες καθυστερήσεις, ακόμα και με chrome... Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το mediatek chip απλά δεν τραβάει... δεν είναι τυχαίο που το AC68U έχει broadcom.

----------


## panos7

> Επειδή βλέπω και άλλες καθυστερήσεις, ακόμα και με chrome... Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το mediatek chip απλά δεν τραβάει... δεν είναι τυχαίο που το AC68U έχει broadcom.


mediatek εχει και το ac68...
broadcom εχει στο ασυρματο μονο

----------


## GSF

> mediatek εχει και το ac68...
> broadcom εχει στο ασυρματο μονο


Α οκ, απλά έχω δει να γράφει ο κόσμος ότι το AC68 ανοίγει σφαίρα τις σελίδες. Αυτό που έχω εγώ μόνο σφαίρα δεν τις ανοίγει  :Razz:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Α οκ, απλά έχω δει να γράφει ο κόσμος ότι το AC68 ανοίγει σφαίρα τις σελίδες. Αυτό που έχω εγώ μόνο σφαίρα δεν τις ανοίγει


Μια χαρά τις ανοίγει σε μένα τις σελίδες το ίδιο ρούτερ.

----------


## trickius

Ρε Μπάμπη, αξίζει να το πάρω από την προσφορά του eshop για να αντικαταστήσω το n17u που έχω; Δεν μου έχει βγάλει προβλήματα το n17u απλά επειδή παίζω σε 2 ορόφους και με αρκετά streaming σε wifi cameras κλπ ίσως το 801.11ac να μου φανεί πιό γρήγορο. Είναι και πιό δυνατό στο wifi;

----------


## Mormnak

> Ρε Μπάμπη, αξίζει να το πάρω από την προσφορά του eshop για να αντικαταστήσω το n17u που έχω; Δεν μου έχει βγάλει προβλήματα το n17u απλά επειδή παίζω σε 2 ορόφους και με αρκετά streaming σε wifi cameras κλπ ίσως το 801.11ac να μου φανεί πιό γρήγορο. Είναι και πιό δυνατό στο wifi;


Και εγώ στην ίδια σκέψη είμαι ...έχω και εγώ το N17u ..και είμαι μεταξύ του AC52U και του AC68U

----------


## babis3g

> Επειδή βλέπω και άλλες καθυστερήσεις, ακόμα και με chrome... Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το mediatek chip απλά δεν τραβάει... δεν είναι τυχαίο που το AC68U έχει broadcom.





> mediatek εχει και το ac68...
> broadcom εχει στο ασυρματο μονο


Ναι σωστα



> Α οκ, απλά έχω δει να γράφει ο κόσμος ότι το AC68 ανοίγει σφαίρα τις σελίδες. Αυτό που έχω εγώ μόνο σφαίρα δεν τις ανοίγει


Και εγω δε εχω προβλημα, αν τοσες συμβουλες πιο πανω (αλλαγη lan, dns, δοκιμη qos κλειστο, κλπ) ισως να επεσες σε προβληματικο αφου στο κανει με καλωδιο ... το αλλο που μπορω να σκεφτω η κατρα ethernet στο pc ... δηλαδη δεν βγαινουν αλλοι με ιδιο θεμα, παρα μονο σε ενα Ν14 ειχε τυχη χρηστης να ανεφερει οτι και με καλωδιο αργει και το πηρε πισω για αντικατασταση (του βρηκαν προβλημα)



> Ρε Μπάμπη, αξίζει να το πάρω από την προσφορά του eshop για να αντικαταστήσω το n17u που έχω; Δεν μου έχει βγάλει προβλήματα το n17u απλά επειδή παίζω σε 2 ορόφους και με αρκετά streaming σε wifi cameras κλπ ίσως το 801.11ac να μου φανεί πιό γρήγορο. Είναι και πιό δυνατό στο wifi;





> Και εγώ στην ίδια σκέψη είμαι ...έχω και εγώ το N17u ..και είμαι μεταξύ του AC52U και του AC68U


Να μην σας παρω στο λαιμο μου ... η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι θα εχει λιγο καλυτερο ασυρματο στο 2,4 γιατι εχει εξωτερικες κεραιες (εφοσν τις γυρισουμε λιγο, η πιο ξαπλωτα) και την 5G ... απο hardware ρυθμισεις και λογισμικο και συνχρονισμο / dsl ρυθμισεις ειναι ακριβως ιδια ειναι τα ιδια, αλλα με ενα usb
Ειπαν οτι θα βαλουν στο dsl 52 και adaptive qos τωρα το χειμωνα οπως το dsl ac68 (στο Ν17 οχι γιατι θα μεινει χαμηλου κοστους)
Τωρα αν αυτα τα κριτιρια δεν ειναι σημαντικα δεν υπαρχει λογος ... ο λογος για εμενα που εχω το dsl52 ειναι γιατι το Ν17 που ειχα παρα πολυ καιρο εφαγε κεραυνο και δεν παιζει πλεον το dsl part (οταν εγινε αυτο ημουν διπλα στο modem και ακουσα το τσαφ) αλλιως θα εμενα με το Ν17 γιατι και το ασυρματο του Ν17 με καλυπτε και σε δωματιο πιο κατω στα 100 *edit* 10 μετρα ... δεν το λεω να σας επιρεασω, αλλα απο θεμα γραμμης ειναι ολοιδιο

- - - Updated - - -




> OK, update... έβαλα το beta firmware. Ipv6 δεν παίρνω με τίποτα, μόλις βάλω ipv6 δεν μου δίνει ip η Forthnet για κάποιο λόγο. Δεν άλλαξε κάτι στο άνοιγμα των σελίδων, αλλά πρόσεξα το εξής ενδιαφέρον. Με το beta firmware δουλεύει το access σε SSH (είχα δοκιμάσει χτες και δεν έμπαινε). 
> 
> Με SSH αν πας στο /tmp έχει ένα protection_service_rule το οποίο γράφει οτι χρησιμοποιεί filter. Στο filter.default και filter_rules υπάρχει το εξής: 
> 
> ```
> -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80 -j PROTECTION_SERVICE
> ```
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει και ένα protection_service.pid το οποίο σου δίνει το id του process που τρέχει ο protection server. Άρα απο ότι φαίνεται φιλτράρονται όλα, και ίσως για αυτό καθυστερεί... θα αρχίσω να killαρω κανα process ή θα αλλάξω το PROTECTION_SERVICE σε ACCEPT να δούμε τι θα κάνει 
> ...


*UPDATE*
Μιλησα μαζι τους για το συγκεκριμενο φιλτρο, και μου ειπαν οτι λογικα δεν πρεπει να φταιει αυτο για το αργο internet που δεν γεμιζουν οι σελιδες ... μου εδωσαν ομως μια εντολη να δοκιμασεις που δεν εχει rules
Οπως μου το ειπαν στα Αγγλικα



> this rule is used to block IP addresses that failed five attempts to login, but in current design, this behavior will be block by web server.
> However, you can check via following command, it’s no any rules in that chain.
> 
> iptables -L PROTECTION_SERVICE


Eνημερωσε αν η εντολη κανει διαφορα

----------


## lady_in_black

Μια χαρα παει το 52u κανενα προβλημα στο surfing.

----------


## Digitator

Παιδιά το έβαλα κι εγώ πάνω σήμερα και αποδίδει άψογα. Σε γραμμή που το Speedport Entry 2i έκανε περίεργα με διακυμάνσεις 3db στο SNR και αποσυνδέσεις στα 6-7db SNR, έχω βάλει το Stability στο 5db και πιάνω 50/5 χωρίς αποσύνδεση εδώ και 4 ώρες με 1900/30 CRC errors (θεωρώ άψογο για 5db). Μερικά πράγματα μόνο:

1) Ένα περίεργο πράγμα που παρατήρησα είναι το γράφει ANNEX B ενώ η γραμμή μου είναι PSTN. Πώς γίνεται αυτό;

2) Πώς σας φαίνεται το spectrum; Έχει κάτι το περίεργο;



3) Αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχει το firmware 1.1.0.8. Υπάρχει λόγος να μην βάλω το τελευταίο beta; ( υπάρχει κάποιο γνωστό bug; ) Είναι το τελευταίο beta firmware αυτό;


Λατρεύω το γεγονός ότι μπορώ να ρυθμίσω το SNR στα 20db για αξιοπιστία και εξακολουθώ να πιάνω 22.5mbps. Ά ρε ASUS τι μας κάνεις! Επίσης ένα περίεργο πράγμα, ενώ το upload κλειδώνει στα 5 ακριβώς όπως και το Speedport Entry 2i (με παρόμοιο SNR) σε speedtest πιάνω 4.8 ενώ πριν 4.3. Δεν ξέρω πως και γιατί αλλά το λατρεύω.  :Worthy: 

*Update:* Έκανα update στην 1.1.1.2 και εξακολουθεί να δείχνει ANNEX B ακόμα κι αν το ρυθμίσω manually σε ANNEX A. Δεν είχα ποτέ ISDN στο σπίτι, τι παίζει;

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια ελπιζω να μεινει σταθερο... σε vdsl νομιζω γενικα τα asus πανε αρκετα καλα
1) το  annex B σε vdsl ειναι το band plan ... δεν εχει σχεση με το pstn
απο ενα γρηγορο που βρηκα, δες table 2, σελιδα 7 που εχει για vdsl annex B)
http://www.etsi.org/deliver/etsi_ts/...04v010101p.pdf
2) Δεν νομιζω να εχει κατι περιεργο, απλα επειδη λειπουν μερικοι τονοι πιστευω οτι ειναι το profile που εβαλαν στην γραμμη
3) Υπαρχει ο κανονας, αν δουλευει δεν πειραζεται ... αλλα απο εσενα εξαρταται, αν θελςι να εχεις τις τελευταιες η τυχον προσθετες ρυθμισεις

----------


## Digitator

Τελικά έκανα το update στο beta firmware και όλα καλά. Αναμένω και τα επόμενα.

Αυτό που παρατήρησα απ'τη στιγμή που έφυγα από το 1.1.0.8 στο 1.1.1.2 και εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει στην τελευταία beta είναι πως το μενού του ρούτερ έχει γίνει αργό. Όταν φορτώνει αρχικά λείπουν πράγματα και μετά γεμίζει, αλλά και οι μεταβάσεις στα διάφορα υπομενού είναι εξίσου αργές. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν στην 1.1.0.8 ήταν ΟΚ αλλά το παρατήρησα απ'τη στιγμή που άλλαξα. Σε σχέση με το RT-N56U που είχα συνηθίσει τόσο καιρό είναι αισθητά (ενοχλητικά) πιο αργό. Να σημειώσω πως έκανα restore από το ίδιο το μενού μετά τα updates. Είναι νορμάλ; Το hard reset με το κουμπί από πίσω πως γίνεται ακριβώς γιατί με μπερδεύει;

Επίσης σχετικά με την ταχύτητα του browsing που έθιξε ο GSF πιο πάνω να αναφέρω ότι με τον τελευταίο Chrome που έχω φορτώνουν όλα ταχύτατα και μάλιστα πιο γρήγορα απ'ότι με το Speedport Entry 2i του ΟΤΕ. Δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο σε αυτόν τον τομέα.

----------


## babis3g

Tα asus γενικα δεν εχουν τα πιο γρηγορα menu, αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και τιποτα σπουδαιο, νομιζω το συνηθιζουμε μετα απο λιγο
Το reset απο το κουμπακι ειναι λιγο καλυτερα αν πατηθει για 6-10 δευτερα μετα την αναβαθμηση παρα απο οτι αυτο που ειναι στο menu

----------


## Nerven

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, μια βοήθεια παρακαλώ για το σετάρισμα σε adsl cosmote. Πήρε σήμερα το ρουτερ ο αδερφός μου άσχετος με υπολογιστές και θέλει να τον βοηθήσω (μέσω τηλεφώνου, είναι σε άλλη πόλη) στο σετάρισμα του ρούτερ, username και pass τα βρίσκει τηλεφωνικός στην κοσμοτέ;
Κάποιος πιο πάνω μου είπε ότι παίρνει αυτόματα ρυθμίσεις κάτι που δεν έγινε (δεν έχει ιντερνετ).

----------


## babis3g

adsl / vdsl?

----------


## Nerven

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα, μια βοήθεια παρακαλώ για το σετάρισμα σε *adsl cosmote*. Πήρε σήμερα το ρουτερ ο αδερφός μου άσχετος με υπολογιστές και θέλει να τον βοηθήσω (μέσω τηλεφώνου, είναι σε άλλη πόλη) στο σετάρισμα του ρούτερ, username και pass τα βρίσκει τηλεφωνικός στην κοσμοτέ;
> Κάποιος πιο πάνω μου είπε ότι παίρνει αυτόματα ρυθμίσεις κάτι που δεν έγινε (δεν έχει ιντερνετ).



ADSL cosmote Κέρκυρα δουκάδες

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε ετσι οπως τα εχω
στο additional pppd option δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να βαλει το lcp-echo-interval (ας μενει κενο) ... και στα dsl settings μπορει να τα αφησει στο αυτοματο οπως ειναι απο το εργοστασιο, αλλιως δοκιμασει οπως τα εχω

----------


## Nerven

PPP Username κενό όλο;  στο pass τα αστεράκια που έχεις; δεν βάζει τίποτα;

----------


## jmakro

περνεις τηλ κοσμοτε καιβστα στελνουν στο κινητό

----------


## babis3g

to username / pass ειναι αυτο που ηρθε με text, η θα το βρεις με το συμβολαιο καπου στα χαρτια, η παιρνεις τηλεφωνο, απλα δεν το εβαλα για να μην φαινεται γιατι ειναι ευαισθητες πληροφοριες

ΑΝ εχει voip η τελφωνια δεν θα παιξει, μετα θελει κολπο, αλλα η συνδεση θα γινει κανονικα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...93#post5880693

----------


## Nerven

Λοιπόν νομίζω τα καταφέραμε και έχει και ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνο κανονικά χωρίς κάποιο θέμα ακόμα.  :One thumb up: 

Κέρκυρα δουκάδες
ADSL Cosmote







===




και ας βάλω και μία το δικό μου μετα απο κάποιους μήνες χρήσης σταθερότατο.

Πρέβεζα 2-3 χιλιόμετρα έξω απο το κέντρο.
Vodafone (HOL) 24mbps fastpath.

----------


## babis3g

Ωραια  :One thumb up:  
Στην Κερκυρα ειναι/ηταν κλειδωμενο το profile και φαινεται πιο καλη γραμμη
Στην Πρεβεζα το snr ειναι χαμηλο, ισως ειναι καλυτερα να βαλεις το stability adjustment στο 5 (αντι για 3) αν του κανει θεμα η γραμμη γιατι το snr ειναι πολυ χαληλο (1,2)

----------


## Nerven

Στον αδερφό μου (Κέρκυρα) προσπάθησα να παίξω με το stability αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι οπότε είναι κλειδωμένο το προφίλ του, εδω σε εμένα (πρέβεζα) είναι οκ με το 3 δεν έχω θέματα.
Δεν θέλω να χάσω ταχύτητα.

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα απο cosmote αν πάρω τηλέφωνο για την γραμμή του αδερφού μου να του το ξεκλειδώσουν το προφίλ για να το "πειράξω" περαιτέρω;



Και άλλη μια απο το δικό μου, συνήθως δεν πάει κάτω απο 2 ή 3 το snr. με stability στο +3

----------


## babis3g

Ναι μπορεις να παρεις τηλεφωνο τον παροχο, αν γινει κατι, αλλα μαλλον/συνηθως καποια βλαβη θα υπαρχει/υπηρχε για να το κλειδωσαν
ΑΛΛΑ...
και εγω που ειμαι ιδια αποσταση (κοιτα το line down attenaution 36.1) και του αδελφου σου 35,9 δεν θα παρει πολυ ταχυτητα, περιπου 1+ mbps (αν αξιζει η προσπαθεια για τηλεφωνημα) αν πειραξει το stability αν ξεκλειδωσουν το πολυ να παει 1-2 mbps πιο πανω και αν ειναι τυχερος να μην εχει αποσυνδεσεις
Το προφιλ που εχει τωρα εχει snr 12 (9 εγω) και εχει ιδια ταχυτητα(12+) που σημαινει η γραμμη του ειναι πιο ανθεκτικη στον θορυβο (δεν εχει λαθη)
Αν το ξεκλειδσουν και εχει αποσυνδεσεις και βαλει αυτος το snr ξανα στο 12, θα χασει ταχυτητα πλεον (γνωμη μου) ... αλλα οτι νομιζεις ... το πολυ πολυ να ακουσεις το καλσσικο τοσο παει η περιοχη, αλλα απο την αλλη δεν χανεις κατι για μια προσπαθεια, το πολυ πολυ λες του οτε να το γυρισουν στο παλιο profile(οπως ειναι τωρα)

και εγω εχω το dsl ac52
δικο σου


δικο μου τωρινο σε ξεκλειδωτο profile (χωρις πειραγμα snr γιατι δεν το σηκωνει η γραμμη μου με fast path) .. ισως εσυ με intrleaved που εχει να ειναι οκ

----------


## Digitator

Φίλε Μπάμπη, αν μπορείς να τους μεταφέρεις τα εξης bugs που λογικά θα αντιμετωπίζεις και εσύ.

*FW: 1.1.1.2 & τελευταία beta:*
1) Η λίστα με τους clients του ρούτερ εμφανίζεται άδεια, όπως επίσης είναι άδειες και οι λίστες με του clients και τις mac addresses τους σε υπομενού όπως του DHCP server και του QoS. Όταν η λίστα δεν είναι άδεια λείπουν σχεδόν τα μισά ονόματα από τις συσκευές και εμφανίζονται μόνο IP και MAC. Σημαντικότατο πρόβλημα μιας και δεν μπορείς να δεις ποιοι είναι επάνω στο ρούτερ σου και δυσκολεύει πολύ την διαδικασία του να βρεις τις MAC κάθε συσκευής για να σετάρεις το δίκτυο.
2) Στο Network Map πολλές φορές εμφανίζει στο Security Level του WiFi πως είναι απροστάτευτο ενώ είναι κλειδωμένο με κωδικό.

*FW: τελευταία beta:*
1) Σημαντικό πρόβλημα: όποτε προσπαθούσα να βάλω static IP σε κάποια συσκευή στις ρυθμίσεις του DHCP server μετά το apply το μενού του ρούτερ νέκρωνε, κάθε φορά. Το ίντερνετ συνέχιζε να δουλεύει αλλά έπρεπε να κάνω reboot το ρούτερ για να ξαναμπώ στο μενού. Επίσης στο συγκεκριμένο υπομενού (αυτό ισχύει και για την 1.1.1.2) για κάθε manual IP που προσθέτω κάνει apply αυτομάτως, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να τις βάλω όλες μαζί και να κάνω 1 apply. Πολύ χρονοβόρο.

*FW: 1.1.1.2 (δοκίμασε το και στην beta αν μπορείς):*
1) Το DDNS client ρυθμισμένο με τον server της ASUS δεν ενημερώνει την IP. (15 ώρες με καινούρια IP ακόμα δείχνει την παλιά, δοκίμασα re-apply) Παίζει και να φταίει ο server τους.

Γενικά είμαι λίγο απογοητευμένος από την ποιότητα του ASUS WRT στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ, ερχόμενος από το RT-N56U που ήταν απροβλημάτιστο και πήγαινε σφαίρα. Ελπίζω να το δουλέψουν αρκετά γιατί είναι πολύ καλό κατά τ' άλλα.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω, οτι βρισκεις το αναφερεις...
Θα περασω το μηνυμα σου σε λιγο οπως το εχεις εφοσον το μεταφρασω
Επι συντομιας σε μερικα που ξερω επειδη ηδη εχω αναφερει, που μπορει να σε καλυψουν

FW: 1.1.1.2 & τελευταία beta:



> 1) Η λίστα με τους clients του ρούτερ εμφανίζεται άδεια


Ναι δεν εχουν βρει τι φταιει ακομα, το εχω αναφερει πριν καιρο



> 2) Στο Network Map πολλές φορές εμφανίζει στο Security Level του WiFi πως είναι απροστάτευτο ενώ είναι κλειδωμένο με κωδικό.


Ναι συμβαινε (αν θυμαμαι γιατι απο τοτε περασε πολυς καιρος και εχω δοκιμασει αλλες 2-3 beta) μετα απο επισκεψη στο guest, εχει φτιαχτει πλεον (εμενα δεν μου κανει πλεον θεμα στο 1.1.2.2_dhcp_0-g57f8a37 που εσεις δεν το εχετε, ακομα)

FW: τελευταία beta:



> 1) Σημαντικό πρόβλημα: όποτε προσπαθούσα να βάλω static IP σε κάποια συσκευή στις ρυθμίσεις του DHCP server μετά το apply το μενού του ρούτερ νέκρωνε, κάθε φορά. Το ίντερνετ συνέχιζε να δουλεύει αλλά έπρεπε να κάνω reboot το ρούτερ...


Ναι και αυτο εχει φτιαχτει στο λογισμικο που αναφερα, οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη στο dhcp server αλλαζε το ip του modem



> για κάθε manual IP που προσθέτω κάνει apply αυτομάτως, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να τις βάλω όλες μαζί και να κάνω 1 apply


Εχει αναφερθει και σε αλλα μοντελα, ειπαν οτι θα το κανονισουν μελλοντικα, τωρα ποσο μελλοντικα δεν ξερω γιατι εχει αναφερθει πριν καιρο και ακομα τιποτα

FW: 1.1.1.2 (δοκίμασε το και στην beta αν μπορείς):



> 1) Το DDNS client ρυθμισμένο με τον server της ASUS δεν ενημερώνει την IP. (15 ώρες με καινούρια IP ακόμα δείχνει την παλιά, δοκίμασα re-apply) Παίζει και να φταίει ο server τους.


Θα το δοκιμασω μετα, γιατι τωρα ναι μεν εχω το dsl52 επανω, αλλα οταν ανοιξω το αλλο pc που καταγραφει μερικα επιπλεον logs, ισως και αυτο να το ξερουν και να μην εχουν βρει ακομα τι φταιει

και παλι ευχαριστω, θα τα περασω οπως τα εδωσες

----------


## Digitator

Είσαι και ο πρώτος!

----------


## babis3g

Στο δικο τους περιβαλλον δεν μπορουν να εντοπισουν το θεμα που δεν διαβαζει την λιστα clinets και ειναι αδεια, πιθανον καποιες ρυθμισεις οπως το εχεις εμποδιζουν, μπορεις να δωσεις με PM το config file? ευχαριστω

----------


## Digitator

Σου έστειλα.

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστω, εν αναμονη αν βοηθησει

----------


## sakisdsl

Καλημέρα .
Στέφομαι να αγοράσω το ρουτερ με τη προσφορά.
Στα 80-100€ είναι το καλύτερο ?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα .
> Στέφομαι να αγοράσω το ρουτερ με τη προσφορά.
> Στα 80-100€ είναι το καλύτερο ?


Tι εννοεις αν ειναι το καλυτερο? για 80 ευρω ram ddr3 128 mib / 750 mhz processor, ac, adsl/vdsl vectoring, multi annex, νομιζω ειναι απο τα καλυτερα σε αυτη την τιμη ... αν εννοεις απο θεμα γραμμης, εξαρταται, εγω με οτε κλειδωνω περιπου 1-1,5 mbps πιο κατω και η γραμμη μου δεν σηκωνει αλλαγη snr προς τα πανω γιατι ειναι προβληματικη ... οποτε σε αυτο θα βρεις ενα modem να ταιριαζει στην γραμμη σου

----------


## sakisdsl

> Tι εννοεις αν ειναι το καλυτερο? για 80 ευρω ram ddr3 128 mib / 750 mhz processor, ac, adsl/vdsl vectoring, multi annex, νομιζω ειναι απο τα καλυτερα σε αυτη την τιμη ... αν εννοεις απο θεμα γραμμης, εξαρταται, εγω με οτε κλειδωνω περιπου 1-1,5 mbps πιο κατω και η γραμμη μου δεν σηκωνει αλλαγη snr προς τα πανω γιατι ειναι προβληματικη ... οποτε σε αυτο θα βρεις ενα modem να ταιριαζει στην γραμμη σου


Καλά τα λες ! 

Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ, 
μέχρι τα 100€ υπάρχουν ASUS DSL N17-AC52-AC56
και τα TP-Link Archer D5 και το πολυσυζητημένο W9980 .

Η γραμμή μου είναι ~16mbps Forthnet(dslam Infineon).
Έχω(Είχα) Draytek Vigor 2700 . Πριν χαλάσει είχα 1000+ ώρες
σταθερά online χωρίς προβλήματα.  

Αν και αρχικά σκεφτόμουν να πάρω το Drytek 2760
διαβάζοντας το φόρουμ εδώ και λίγες μέρες,
κατάλαβα πως με λιγότερα χρήματα μπορώ να αγοράσω κάτι καλύτερο.

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων σου.

----------


## babis3g

Τοτε αν ψαχνεις το καλυτερο απο θεμα γραμμης σαν βασικο κριτηριο, θα πρεπει να βρεις αναλογο infineon ... και αναλογα τις ρυθμισεις που θελεις να εχει ... το 2760 εχει και αλλαγη snr, αλλα ειναι πολυ ακριβο και δεν εχει 5G ... αλλιως κοιτας το 9980 με 5G ... η το vr200 που ειναι και με AC και πιο καινουριο ... τα tp link ομως δεν εχουν αλλαγη snr ... τα Asus που ονομασες ειναι mediatek και μπορει να εχεις θεμα αν ειναι μακρυνη γραμμη και το snr tweak μπορει να μην βοηθησει σε τετοια περιπτωση, παρα μονο χαμηλωμα του snr target (θυσιασμα ταχυτητας για πιο σταθεροτητα) οποτε μονοδρομος στα infineon/lantiq για τα κριτηρια σου
To D5 ειναι broadcom, μονο αυτα τα 3 που ειπα σε infineon και με μελλοντικο vdsl αν αναβαθμηστει η περιοχη σου

----------


## sakisdsl

Δηλαδή διαλέγω μεταξύ TP-Link VR200 / W9980 .

Για ASUS ποια θεωρητικά θα είναι η διαφορά στην dsl σύνδεση ?
Πρόβλημα σταθερότητας ή Ταχύτητας, παράδειγμα θα χάσω 1-1,5mbps αλλά θα έχω σταθερή γραμμή ?

ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα με "ανόητες" απορίες/ερωτήσεις.

Edit "Μόλις είδα και το VR600 σε προσφορά 115€" τι λες ?

----------


## babis3g

> Δηλαδή διαλέγω μεταξύ TP-Link VR200 / W9980 .


Εαν θελεις την καλυτερη σταθεροτητα (πιο σταθερο snr, τυχον λιγοτερα λαθη) και πιθανον καλυτερο κλειδωμα διαλεγεις infineon/lantiq που ταιριαζουν οι αλγορυθμοι με το dslam, αρα λογικα θα εχει την καλυτερη συμπεριφορα ... βασικα κανενα modem δεν πρεπει να εχει προβλημα, αλλα καποιες φορες εξαρταται και την γραμμη (πχ μακρυνη η προβληματικη)



> Για ASUS ποια θεωρητικά θα είναι η διαφορά στην dsl σύνδεση ?
> Πρόβλημα σταθερότητας ή Ταχύτητας, παράδειγμα θα χάσω 1-1,5mbps αλλά θα έχω σταθερή γραμμή ?


Μπορει να δεις πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα (ειτε σε upload, ειτε σε download), ισως το snr target να ειναι πιο ευαλωτο, πιο πολλα λαθη, και σε μακρυνες η προβληματικες γραμμες ακομα και αποσυνδεσεις εκτος αν ανεβασεις το snr target για πιο σταθεροτητα (θυσιασμα ταχυτητας) ... εγω οπως ειπα με οτε σε broadcom dslam παω 1-1,5mbps πιο κατω (χωρις να πειραξω το snr) με τα mediatek Asus σε σχεση απο τα συμβατα broadcom modems σε broadcom dslam ... περα απο το κλειδωμα, απο σταθεροτητα το asus μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πιο σταθερο απο τα συμβατα οτε ... για καποιο λογο (υπολογιζω rein) ενα zyxel 1312 και ενα asus dsl ac87 μου κανουν αποσυνδεσεις ακομα και αν ανεβασω το snr για πιο σταθεροτητα στην γραμμη (που και τα 2 ειναι broadcom, σε broadcom γραμμη) ... ενω το asus μαζευει χιλιαδες λαθη (δες φωτο πιο κατω για μια ιδεα ... κοντα 78000+ για μια μερα ειναι παρα πολλα) αλλα δεν κανει αποσυνδεση ... οποτε στην περιπτωση μου ειμαι ευχαριστημενος
Απο οτι λενε αλλοι χρηστες τα Asus πανε λιγο πιο καλα σε infineon dslam



> Edit "Μόλις είδα και το VR600 σε προσφορά 115€" τι λες ?


Το vr600 ειναι broadcom ...
Αν δεν σε πειραζει η συμβατοτητα φυσικα παιρνεις οποιο ειναι, αλλα συστησα τα 3 πιο πανω γιατι ειπες θελεις το καλυτερο απο θεμα γραμμης και κατα την γνωμη μου αφου ειπες οτι εισαι σε infineon dslam διαλεγεις infineon modem

----------


## babis3g

Νεο επισημο λογισμικο, συντομα και στο live web server και στο asus download pages
*DSL-AC52U_1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807*
(EDIT LINK)
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...648380E56E449Y
(το link μπορει να θελει μερικα resheshes)
changelog


*Spoiler:*





ASUS DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC55U Firmware version 1.1.2.2_17 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)



New features:

- Now supports Web History feature(Traffic Manager > Web History).

- Support ASUS router app which make it very easy to monitor and manage router status and client devices and more.

- URL Filter now supports HTTPS sites blocking.

- Guest Network with additional Bandwidth Limiter feature.

- AiCloud > Smart Sync supports additional Provider options, Dropbox/ FTP server/ Samba.

- Support System Log > Active Connections feature.

- Support LAN > Switch Control > Enable Jumbo Frame feature.

- New IPTV design for xDSL/ Ethernet WAN.

- QIS now supports Germany ISP VDSL/ADSL profiles. With specific settings for specific ISP, for both Internet/ IPTV services.

- Now supports URL Filter - White List/ Black List setting.

- Now supports built-in release note info, display if new/ beta firmware detected. With additional Get Beta Firmware option.



Security improvements:

- Enhanced the login authentication strength and fixed CSRF related issues.

- Added protection mechanism for GUI login brute-force attack for login username and password.

- Updated SSH Dropbear from ver.0.52 to ver.2016.73.

- Added authentication checking in HTTP POST packets.

- Fixed LPR buffer overflow issue.

- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2110 (Man in the middle attacks possible with NTLMSSP).

- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2111 (NETLOGON Spoofing Vulnerability).

- Fixed page redirect/ XSS security related issues.

- Remote DHCP information disclosure.



DSL:

- Refined upstream line attenuation value under VDSL mode.

- Enable G.INP by default.

- Fixed possible call trace issue occurred when switch from ADSL to VDSL.

- ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated,

Add Australia ISP, Dodo (PPPoE).

Add Australia ISP, Dodo (PPPoA).

Add Italy ISP, EOLO.

Add Italy ISP, TIM (PPPoE).

Modify Italy ISP, TIN -> TIM (PPPoA).

Add Greece ISP, Otenet, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add Greece ISP HOL, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add United Kingdom ISP, Origin Broadband.

Add United Kingdom ISP, Kcom.

Add South Africa ISP, Vanilla.

Add South Africa ISP, Imaginet.

Add South Africa ISP option, Other ISP.

Add South Africa ISP, Crystal Web.

Add Iran ISP, Bistnet.

Add Iran ISP, TCT.

Add Iran ISP, Shahrad.

Add Iran ISP, TCI.

Add Iran ISP, Hiweb.

Add Iran ISP, Mci.

Add Iran ISP, Mokhaberat.

Add Iran ISP, Tcmnet.

Add New Zealand ISP, TrustPower.

Add Germany ISP, Deutsche Telekom, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add Germany ISP, Vodafone, ADSL+IPTV service.

Add India ISP, Reliance (PPPoE).

Add India ISP, Reliance (MER).

Add Algeria ISP, Jawab.

Add Poland ISP, Orange.

Add Uganda ISP, PoolDeep.

Add Faroe Islands ISP, Foroya Tele.

- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated,

Add Finland ISP, Partel.

Add India ISP, Dataone.

Add Finland ISP, DNA.

Add Italy ISP, TIM.

Add Australia ISP, Skymesh (NBN).

Add Australia ISP, HabourISP (NBN).

Add Australia ISP, iiNet (Automatic IP)(NBN).

Add Australia ISP, iiNet (PPPoE)(VLAN ID 10).

Add Australia ISP, NBN (PPPoE).

Add Australia ISP, NBN (Automatic IP).

Add South Africa ISP, Afrihost (VLAN ID 835).

Add South Africa ISP, Afrihost (no VLAN ID).

Add South Africa ISP, Telkom Internet - do Elite (VLAN ID 835).

Add South Africa ISP, Telkom Internet - do Elite (no VLAN ID).

Add South Africa ISP, Axxess (VLAN ID 835).

Add South Africa ISP, Axxess (no VLAN ID).

Add Australia ISP, Telstra (Static IP).

Add Australia ISP, Telstra (Automatic IP).



Bug fixes and Enhancements:

- Support extended firmware version.

- Applied HW NAT patch, fixed false learning in NAT between LAN to LAN port.

- Added deny ports in the miniupnpd configuration file. Avoid upnp misuse the ports added by other applications.

- Restart upnp when the iptables reserved ports were added or deleted.

- Fine tune IPv6 support, address related issues.

- Extend Parental Controls rule limit from 7 to 32.

- Fixed Bandwidth Limiter upload limit can't work on PTM/ATM mode/ buffer overflow issue.

- Fixed QIS(Quick Internet Setup) related issues.

- Add UDP port 68 for WAN DHCP mode.

- Fixed share PVC issue.

- Added patch for 3G/4G APN Configuration support.

- HW NAT will false learning when pptp/l2tp client enabled. Now disable hw_nat when pptp/l2tp is enabled and vice versa.

- Default set WPS to PBC mode.

- Fixed OpenVPN cannot login when account duplicated with Samba/FTP account.

- Fixed various UI related issues.

- WiFi driver module updated.

- ASUS member registration link added.

- Fixed various Wi-Fi related issues.

- Added host-uniq option for ISP Vodafone in Italy.

- Fixed Download Master/ Media Server related issues.

- Support "Connection Status" could auto refresh for PPTP.

- Show all supported 5G channels when bandwidth is auto(20/40/80).

- OpenVPN client, create directory to avoid save certificate failed.

- Fixed no default route issue in certain case.

- Redirect to error page as IP conflicting in USB modem mode.

- Enhance IPTV playback streaming quality.

- Fixed after enable AiDisk wizard, FTP Server can't use issue.

- Fixed PPTP server cannot be disabled issue.

- Fixed possible Bandwidth Limiter can’t work after system reboot issue.

- Remove debug message of DDNS retry mechanism.

- Fixed the issue that igmpproxy and udpproxy sometimes not executed issue.

----------


## GSF

Δυνατό φαίνεται, για να δούμε..

----------


## babis3g

Ναι πολλες αλλαγες, οποτε οσοι μπορουν ας κανουν reset, καλο ειναι μετα απο τοσες αλλαγες ... και επ 'ευκαιριας, ενα dhcp προβλημα & parental control που εχει αναφερθει απο φιλο που δεν εχει γινει fix σε αυτο το λογισμικο, γιατι αυτο το λογισμικο ηταν ετοιμο πριν λιγο καιρο και τα 2 προβληματα ανφερθηκαν προσφατα

----------


## GeorgeH

Εμένα αυτό το reset με αποτρέπει να αλλάξω firmware να σου πω την αλήθεια. Δηλαδή να επαναλαμβάνω όλο το σετάρισμα από την αρχή ενώ όλα δουλεύουν όμορφα κι ωραία; Δε νομίζω Τάκη

----------


## babis3g

> Εμένα αυτό το reset με αποτρέπει να αλλάξω firmware να σου πω την αλήθεια. Δηλαδή να επαναλαμβάνω όλο το σετάρισμα από την αρχή ενώ όλα δουλεύουν όμορφα κι ωραία; Δε νομίζω Τάκη


οπως γραφω και πιο πισω ... αν κατι δουλευει δεν πειραζεται ... συνηθως μερικοι κανουν αναβαθμηση επειδη υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα σε καποια ρυθμιση που χρησιμοποιουν ... μερικοι κανουν για να εχουν οτι τελευταιο υπαρχει, οποτε αφου δεν ισχυει αυτο, ασε το οπως εχει

----------


## incisiv

Μου γράφει ότι το νέο firmware is invalid .Γιατι ??

----------


## babis3g

> Μου γράφει ότι το νέο firmware is invalid .Γιατι ??


Nαι εχεις δικιο, συγνωμη εβαλα λαθος link  (απο το ac56) το διορθωσα, οποτε ξανα δοκιμασε

----------


## incisiv

> Nαι εχεις δικιο, συγνωμη εβαλα λαθος link  (απο το ac56) το διορθωσα, οποτε ξανα δοκιμασε


OK, το έβαλα , ευχαριστώ .

----------


## Antonisss

Αν σώσουμε το config, κάνουμε reset και περάσουμε το νέο firmware? Ή δεν υπάρχει συμβατότητα λόγω αλλαγής firmware?

----------


## Digitator

Λογικά μπορείς αλλά είναι προτιμότερο να το ξανασετάρεις με το χέρι για αποφυγή προβλημάτων.

----------


## sakisdsl

> Εαν θελεις την καλυτερη σταθεροτητα (πιο σταθερο snr, τυχον λιγοτερα λαθη) και πιθανον καλυτερο κλειδωμα διαλεγεις infineon/lantiq που ταιριαζουν οι αλγορυθμοι με το dslam, αρα λογικα θα εχει την καλυτερη συμπεριφορα ... βασικα κανενα modem δεν πρεπει να εχει προβλημα, αλλα καποιες φορες εξαρταται και την γραμμη (πχ μακρυνη η προβληματικη)
> 
> Μπορει να δεις πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα (ειτε σε upload, ειτε σε download), ισως το snr target να ειναι πιο ευαλωτο, πιο πολλα λαθη, και σε μακρυνες η προβληματικες γραμμες ακομα και αποσυνδεσεις εκτος αν ανεβασεις το snr target για πιο σταθεροτητα (θυσιασμα ταχυτητας) ... εγω οπως ειπα με οτε σε broadcom dslam παω 1-1,5mbps πιο κατω (χωρις να πειραξω το snr) με τα mediatek Asus σε σχεση απο τα συμβατα broadcom modems σε broadcom dslam ... περα απο το κλειδωμα, απο σταθεροτητα το asus μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πιο σταθερο απο τα συμβατα οτε ... για καποιο λογο (υπολογιζω rein) ενα zyxel 1312 και ενα asus dsl ac87 μου κανουν αποσυνδεσεις ακομα και αν ανεβασω το snr για πιο σταθεροτητα στην γραμμη (που και τα 2 ειναι broadcom, σε broadcom γραμμη) ... ενω το asus μαζευει χιλιαδες λαθη (δες φωτο πιο κατω για μια ιδεα ... κοντα 78000+ για μια μερα ειναι παρα πολλα) αλλα δεν κανει αποσυνδεση ... οποτε στην περιπτωση μου ειμαι ευχαριστημενος
> Απο οτι λενε αλλοι χρηστες τα Asus πανε λιγο πιο καλα σε infineon dslam
> 
> Το vr600 ειναι broadcom ...
> Αν δεν σε πειραζει η συμβατοτητα φυσικα παιρνεις οποιο ειναι, αλλα συστησα τα 3 πιο πανω γιατι ειπες θελεις το καλυτερο απο θεμα γραμμης και κατα την γνωμη μου αφου ειπες οτι εισαι σε infineon dslam διαλεγεις infineon modem


- Πραγματικά στέφομαι πολύ σοβαρά την ασφάλεια που προσφέρει
το ASUS DSL-AC52U αλλά και το TP-Link Archer VR600.

Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα πολλές φορές δεν είναι τόσο σημαντική όσο η
σταθερότητα/ασφάλεια αλλά και η υποστήριξη νέων δυνατοτήτων και τεχνολογιών. 

Φυσικά δεν περιμένω να μειωθεί η ταχύτητα μου κάτω από ~15mbps/1mbps (Down/Up).
Πως σου φαίνονται τα στατιστικά τις γραμμής μου?

----------


## babis3g

εισαι σε interleaved profile, και η γραμμη ειναι καλη, με αυτα τα στατιστικα θα εισαι οκ με το οποιο modem, παρε αφοβα οποιο θελεις

----------


## sakisdsl

> εισαι σε interleaved profile, και η γραμμη ειναι καλη, με αυτα τα στατιστικα θα εισαι οκ με το οποιο modem, παρε αφοβα οποιο θελεις


Η βοήθεια σου είναι πραγματικά πολύτιμη !

Με την ποιότητα τις γραμμή dsl που έχω εκτός εξίσωσης,
ποιο από τα δύο (υπόψιν όλων των προηγούμενων posts)
 είναι η ποιο "καλή" επιλογή ?

----------


## babis3g

και τα 2 καλα ειναι, οποιο νομιζεις, ριξε κληρο  :Razz:  ... απλα να θυμησω για ολους, οτι τα Asus εχουν και ρυθμισεις για την γραμμη, αλλα υποψην στην περιπτωση σου με snr 6 δεν θα βοηθησει

----------


## Digitator

Εγώ θα έπαιρνα το ASUS ώστε να μπορώ να ανεβάσω το SNR σε περίπτωση αστάθειας του ίντερνετ. Επίσης σκέψου ότι μπορεί να έχεις VDSL σε λίγο καιρό, εκεί είναι ακόμα πιο χρήσιμο το SNR tweak κατά τη γνώμη μου. Και το ότι τα έχεις όλα αυτά στο μενού βολεύει απίστευτα.

----------


## babis3g

> Εγώ θα έπαιρνα το ASUS ώστε να μπορώ να ανεβάσω το SNR σε περίπτωση αστάθειας του ίντερνετ. Επίσης σκέψου ότι μπορεί να έχεις VDSL σε λίγο καιρό, εκεί είναι ακόμα πιο χρήσιμο το SNR tweak κατά τη γνώμη μου. Και το ότι τα έχεις όλα αυτά στο μενού βολεύει απίστευτα.


Eτσι κανω εγω τωρα ... δυστυχως η γραμμη μου δεν ειναι η καλυτερη, απο χειμωνα τα λαθη πανε στα υψη (φωτο με 120000+ για 2 μερες) ... καλοκαιρι ειναι οκ ... ο οτε μου αλλαξε καλωδιο απο την κολωνα στο σπιτι, φιλτρα στο dslam, παλια ζευγη καλωδιων, μια πριζα εχω, το προβλημα συνεχιζει απο χειμωνα...
παρα να παιρνω τον παροχο τηλεφωνο να βρισκω καταλληλα profiles και η αναμονη στο τηλεφωνο και να εξηγω, ρυθμιζω εγω απο το modem ... πχ εχω βαλει το snr στο 11 (αλλο που στη φωτο εχει παει λιγο πιο χαμηλα 10.4)
Και interleaved profile που δοκιμασα παλια, απλα εχει τα μισα λαθη, παλι γραφουν στα υψη

Βεβαια ο φιλος που ρωτησε δεν νομιζω να εχει τετοιο θεμα, απλα το λεω γιατι η ρυθμιση snr που εχει δεν ειναι παντα για αυξηση ταχυτητας αλλα και για βοηθεια σε προβληματικες γραμμες

----------


## oasis21

καλησπερα παιδια.... babis να σε ρωτησω εχω περασει το τελευταιο beta  να περασω το τελευταιο επισημο λογισμικο που εχεις ποσταρει πριν ? η ειναι το ιδιο? ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -




> καλησπερα παιδια.... babis να σε ρωτησω εχω περασει το τελευταιο beta  να περασω το τελευταιο επισημο λογισμικο που εχεις ποσταρει πριν ? η ειναι το ιδιο? ευχαριστω


τελικα πηγα να βαλω το τελευταιο λογισμικο και μου εγραφε invalid firmware,rebooting και δεν εκανε αναβαθμιση ξερετε τι παιζει?

----------


## Digitator

Κατέβασε το πάλι, είχε βάλει link για άλλο ρούτερ καταλάθος.

----------


## oasis21

αυτο που κατεβασα για asus 52 ελεγε

----------


## Antonisss

Υπάρχει λόγος που το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμα εδώ?

http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-A...Desk_Download/

----------


## babis3g

Ελα ειχε καταιγιδα για καμποσο διαστημα και δεν ειχαμε ηλεκτρικο για ωρες (το τηλεφωνο σφαιρα, γιατι δεν εχω ακομα voip)
) 


> καλησπερα παιδια.... babis να σε ρωτησω εχω περασει το τελευταιο beta  να περασω το τελευταιο επισημο λογισμικο που εχεις ποσταρει πριν ? η ειναι το ιδιο? ευχαριστω
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> τελικα πηγα να βαλω το τελευταιο λογισμικο και μου εγραφε invalid firmware,rebooting και δεν εκανε αναβαθμιση ξερετε τι παιζει?


Οχι δεν ειναι το ιδιο αν εννοεις το v9.1.2.1_4-g841b55f
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...49#post6027549
... το επισημο ειναι πιο τελευταιο



> Κατέβασε το πάλι, είχε βάλει link για άλλο ρούτερ καταλάθος.


Ναι το διορθωσα, κανω και κανα λαθος που και που



> αυτο που κατεβασα για asus 52 ελεγε


Σβησε το και ξανα καττεβασε καινουριο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...57#post6052257
Εχεις κανει αποσυμπιεση του αρχειου? Αν ναι ξεσυνδεσε απο επανω τυχον power lines, usb και δοκιμασε ξανα, μην αλλαξεις το ονομα του αρχειου στο λογισμικο

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπάρχει λόγος που το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμα εδώ?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-A...Desk_Download/


Θα ανεβαιβει, μπορει μεχρι δευτερα η καπου εκει ... ο λογος που δεν ανεβηκαν ακομα, απλα σε εμενα συνηθως τα δινουν μολις ειναι ετοιμα και πριν τα ανεβασουν στα download pages η στο live web server (αναβαθμηση μεσω menu)

----------


## nikosgnr

Ας βάλω και τα δικά μου εδώ.. Το τελευταίο Update το περνάμε? Τώρα είμαι με την 1.1.1.2.

----------


## lady_in_black

Nαι εχει ανεβει και στο site της asus.
*
ASUS DSL-AC52U Firmware version 1.1.2.2_17
*
New features:
- Now supports Web History feature(Traffic Manager > Web History).
- Support ASUS router app which make it very easy to monitor and manage router status and client devices and more.
- URL Filter now supports HTTPS sites blocking.
- Guest Network with additional Bandwidth Limiter feature.
- AiCloud > Smart Sync supports additional Provider options, Dropbox/ FTP server/ Samba.
- Support System Log > Active Connections feature.
- Support LAN > Switch Control > Enable Jumbo Frame feature.
- New IPTV design for xDSL/ Ethernet WAN.
- QIS now supports Germany ISP VDSL/ADSL profiles. With specific settings for specific ISP, for both Internet/ IPTV services.
- Now supports URL Filter - White List/ Black List setting.
- Now supports built-in release note info, display if new/ beta firmware detected. With additional Get Beta Firmware option.

Security improvement:
- Enhanced the login authentication strength and fixed CSRF related issues.
- Added protection mechanism for GUI login brute-force attack for login username and password.
- Updated SSH Dropbear from ver.0.52 to ver.2016.73.
- Added authentication checking in HTTP POST packets.
- Fixed LPR buffer overflow issue.
- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2110 (Man in the middle attacks possible with NTLMSSP).
- Fixed Samba Badlock CVE-2016-2111 (NETLOGON Spoofing Vulnerability).
- Fixed page redirect/ XSS security related issues.
- Remote DHCP information disclosure.

DSL:
- Refined upstream line attenuation value under VDSL mode.
- Enable G.INP by default.
- Fixed possible call trace issue occurred when switch from ADSL to VDSL.
- ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated,
- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated,

Bug fixes and Enhancements:
- Support extended firmware version.
- Applied HW NAT patch, fixed false learning in NAT between LAN to LAN port.
- Added deny ports in the miniupnpd configuration file. Avoid upnp misuse the ports added by other applications.
- Restart upnp when the iptables reserved ports were added or deleted.
- Fine tune IPv6 support, address related issues.
- Extend Parental Controls rule limit from 7 to 32.
- Fixed Bandwidth Limiter upload limit can't work on PTM/ATM mode/ buffer overflow issue.
- Fixed QIS(Quick Internet Setup) related issues.
- Add UDP port 68 for WAN DHCP mode.
- Fixed share PVC issue.
- Added patch for 3G/4G APN Configuration support.
- HW NAT will false learning when pptp/l2tp client enabled. Now disable hw_nat when pptp/l2tp is enabled and vice versa.
- Default set WPS to PBC mode.
- Fixed OpenVPN cannot login when account duplicated with Samba/FTP account.
- Fixed various UI related issues.
- WiFi driver module updated.
- ASUS member registration link added.
- Fixed various Wi-Fi related issues.
- Added host-uniq option for ISP Vodafone in Italy.
- Fixed Download Master/ Media Server related issues.
- Support "Connection Status" could auto refresh for PPTP.
- Show all supported 5G channels when bandwidth is auto(20/40/80).
- OpenVPN client, create directory to avoid save certificate failed.
- Fixed no default route issue in certain case.
- Redirect to error page as IP conflicting in USB modem mode.
- Enhance IPTV playback streaming quality.
- Fixed after enable AiDisk wizard, FTP Server can't use issue.
- Fixed PPTP server cannot be disabled issue.
- Fixed possible Bandwidth Limiter can’t work after system reboot issue.
- Remove debug message of DDNS retry mechanism.
- Fixed the issue that igmpproxy and udpproxy sometimes not executed issue.

----------


## nikosgnr

> Ας βάλω και τα δικά μου εδώ.. Το τελευταίο Update το περνάμε? Τώρα είμαι με την 1.1.1.2.


2 ερωτήσεις. Το Power θεωρείται υψηλό εδώ?

Επίσης μετά το Update και Reset του Router, προτείνεται το σετάρισμα του απο την αρχή, ή επαναφορά του αρχείου των ρυθμίσεων που κρατήθηκε Backup?

----------


## babis3g

Για το update οτι νομιζεις, υπαρχει και ο κανονας που λεει αν δουλευειε δεν πειραζεται, συνηθως οι αναβαθμησεις γινονται αναγκαστικα σε οσους εχους προβλημα καποια συγκεκριμεη ρυθμιση ... αλλα αν θελεις να παιξεις μαζι του για δοκιμη περνα το τελευταιο

το power με γραμμη οτε τοσο ειναι σχεδον σε ολους μας (19 με 12 στο up)

καλο ειναι αν εχεις ευκαιρια η δεν εχεις παρα πολλες ρυθμισεις, μετα την αναβαθμηση να γινει reset και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για να μην περασουν τυχον προβληματα που υπηρχαν στα παλαιοτερα λογισμικα(με backup η να μην γινει reset καθολου)
Αν ειναι μεγαλη φασαρια περνα το λογισμικο και μην κανεις reset καθολου και ασε το ετσι, αλλα αν παρουσιαστει προβλημα σε καποια ρυθμιση που πριν δεν ειχε προβλημα, κανε reset

----------


## nikosgnr

Τα τελευταία χρόνια ασχέτως τι Router είχα, έκανα πάντα Reset στα καπάκια μετά.

Όπως και τώρα δηλαδή. Πέρασα τη τελευταία και τα ξαναπέρασα όλα απο την αρχή, μιας και δεν είχα πολλές ιδιαίτερες αλλαγές.

Τhnx για τις πλ/ριες.

----------


## Nerven

Και ένα update απο εμένα πλήρως σταθερό με fast path μετά απο 4-5 μήνες χρήσης.

----------


## jmakro

80 ευρω σε κιτρινομαγαζο με κωδικο 1647

----------


## babis3g

A ωραια το ξαναφερε, ειχα καιρο να το δω εκει

EDIT
αυτο το κιτρινομαυρο στο υιοθετησα  :Razz:

----------


## pakitgr

ξέρει κάποιος παιδιά,τι απολαβή έχουν οι κεραίες του?
Θέλω να το αγοράσω και μας λύθηκαν όλες οι απορίες σχετικά με τη συσκευή,εκτός απ αυτή.Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

οι κεραιες ειναι 2 dbi (η καθε μια)

----------


## pakitgr

Σ ευχαριςτω φιλε μου. Σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία σου,εχει καλή κάλυψη στη 2.4; και βαζω μέτρο σύγκρισης,το "μαμά"ZTE απο hol(το νεο,τετράγωνο λευκό) για να καταλάβω τη διαφορα. Γιατι  λιγο μικρές τις βλέπω τις κεραίες σε απολαβή και ειναι θεματάκι οτι ειναι fix. Ευχαριςτω και παλι.

----------


## babis3g

Δεν εχω το ΖΤΕ αλλα προσωπικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος, αυτο εχω μονιμα επανω, εκτος μερες που βρεχει με κεραυνους αν ειμαι σπιτι αλλαζω με ενα Ν16 η Ν55 οσο κρατησει ο ασχημος καιρος (γιατι το Ν17 μου καηκε απο κεραυνο και εχω υποψιες και ενα dsl ac68) ... το σημα παει σε δωματιο 10 μετρα (δωματιο>αυλη>δωματιο) και σε tablet φερνει 1-3 μοναδες (απο τις 4 μπαρες) και σε κινητο απο 6-67% σημα (αναλογα τα σημεια) και δεν υπαρχουν κενα σημεια σε σχεση με ενα draytek 2830, tp link 8960, Αsus Ν16, N17 που ειχα βαλει προσφατα ... σε σπιτι απο χοντρο τοιχο στα 15 μετρα περιπου, μολις που μπανει το σημα περιπου 1 μετρο μεσα κοντα στην πορτα η στα παραθυρα, που πηρα το laptop μου για δοκιμη στο γειτονα
πιθανον αν ειχε πιο πολλα dbi να ειχε πιο καλο σημα, αλλα το dsl ac52 το εχουν για φτηνο, μην ξεχνας οτι εχει και την τεχνολογια (σαν ενισχητη σηματος) το airadar και το beamforming που βοηθηανε να μην υπαρχουν dead spots ασχετα αν ειναι δυνατο το σημα ... το καινουριο dsl ac55 νομιζω εχει 5 bdi κεραιες αλλα θα ρωτησω για σιγουρα αν σε ενδιαφερει
Νομιζω στα σιγουρα θα εχει καλυτερη καλυψη απο αυτη του παροχου

Ισως οι αλλοι φιλοι να σου πουν την δικη τους εμπειρια που θα εχουν διαφορετικο χωρο και ισως πιο πολλα καναλια γυρω τους, γιατι εδω που ειμαι μονο το δικο μου σημα υπαρχει

- - - Updated - - -

στα 8 περιπου μετρα σε μια μικρη κουζινα (και προς την αλλη μερια απο το δωματιο που ειπα, αλλα στο ιδιο σπιτι) αλλα η πορτα ειναι ανοιχτη και βλεπει εν μερη το modem
Το wifi info view βλεπω επιασε και ενα αλλο μικρο σημα εδω που ειμαι τωρα
Το RSSI παιζει απο 47 -52 db (μικρη διαφορα νομιζω φυσιολογικη) και στο guest & στο primary


EDIT
Βρηκα και αυτην (πιο παλια φωτο, οι αλλες ειναι τωρινες) απο το dsl52 με test μεσω netstress απο pc σε αλλο pc υποτιθεται μεσω modem (2.4G)

----------


## pakitgr

Με βοήθησες και με το παραπανω. Σ ευχαριςτω και παλι.

----------


## babis3g

Τιποτα, ελπιζω και οι αλλοι φιλοι να σου πουν εντυπωσεις, μολις εκανα edit πιο πανω και εβαλα αλλη μια φωτο απο pc>pc
Ο χοντρος τοιχος που ειπα πιο πανω στο σπιτι του γειτονα, ειναι 1 μετρο περιπου παχος απο πετρα ειναι

----------


## paparen

να κανω και εγω μια ερωτησουλα, τωρα που το "κιτρινομαγαζο" το εχει προσφορα. Οι κεραιες ειναι αποσπωμενες; Εχω δυο μεγαλες κεραιες που μου εχουν ξεμεινει απο ενα tp link. Εχω το n17 απο το οποιο ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος. Αν γινει η αγορα του 52, θα γινει για βελτιωση του wifi και το 17αρι θα παει στη δουλεια. Το n17 ειχε τεχνολογια beamforming;

----------


## babis3g

Oχι οι κεραιες δεν ειναι αποσπωμενες, ειναι fixed ... το Ν17 ναι εχει beam-forming (και το dsl52) ... στο post 250 εχω αποτελεσματα με το ασυρματο του dsl52
Καλη τιμη για 80 ευρω με AC εξωτερικες κεραιες, vdsl, multi annex για την οποια γραμμη, giga lan, snr tweak, δυνατη μνημη & processor (128 ddr3 / 750 mhz)

----------


## paparen

ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση!

----------


## babis3g

τιποτα ... πλην του wifi που εχει λιγο πιο καλο σημα απο το Ν17 και ειναι AC αν καποιος εχει τετοια συκευη, ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιδια, δεν θα δεις διαφορα (κλειδωμα,  μενου, ρυθμισεις κλπ)

----------


## nikkos

Στο eshop το εχει 80€
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac52u-...uter&uid=36219

Σορρυ Αναφέρθηκε

----------


## babis3g

Ναι αλλα θελει τον κωδικο 1647 γιατι στο link δεν βγαινει  :Smile:

----------


## GSF

έβαλα και εγώ το τελευταίο firmware... ερώτηση, όταν κάνατε reset σας έσβησε τις ρυθμίσεις? Γιατί εμένα μου τις κράτησε όλες (wi-fi, σύνδεση, κτλπ κτλπ).. μήπως δεν έπιασε το reset?

----------


## babis3g

Περιεργο, πατα το κουμπακι πισω και εχε το πατημενο για 6-10 δευτερα, λογικα δεν πρεπει να κρατησει τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις

----------


## GSF

> Περιεργο, πατα το κουμπακι πισω και εχε το πατημενο για 6-10 δευτερα, λογικα δεν πρεπει να κρατησει τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις


OK, προφανώς αυτό που πάτησα πριν δεν ήταν το reset...  :Razz:

----------


## PS1563

Καλησπερα, εχω παραγγειλει το ac52u απο το e-shop αλλα ειδα οτι με τις καινουριες προσφορες εβαλε το ac56u στα 100.. Αξιζει το παραπανω 20αρικο? Απο οτι ειδα εχει 1 usb παραπανω, καλυτερο ac, μεγαλυτερη ram αλλα εσωτερικες κεραιες.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα, εχω παραγγειλει το ac52u απο το e-shop αλλα ειδα οτι με τις καινουριες προσφορες εβαλε το ac56u στα 100.. Αξιζει το παραπανω 20αρικο? Απο οτι ειδα εχει 1 usb παραπανω, καλυτερο ac, μεγαλυτερη ram αλλα εσωτερικες κεραιες.


Δυσκολο ερωτημα
Το ac56 εχει πιο δυνατη ταχυτητα σε wifi, αλλα αν δεν κανεις μεταφορες δεδομενων δεν θα δεις διαφορα
Η μνημη διπλασια
Και ενα usb παραπανω
Οπως τα ειπες
Εσυ θα τα ζυγισεις, χρειαζεσαι το extra usb?
Παντως απο ασυρματο to ac52 ειναι αρκετα καλο (νομιζω) γιατι εχει εξωτερικες κεραιες, δεν εχω το ac56 αλλα ειχα το Ν17 που εχουν ιδιο chipset 2.4G ... στα 2,4G το ac 52 ειναι λιγο καλυτερο
Θα ελεγα να αφησεις το ac52 αφου το παραγγειλες εκτος αν χρειαζεσαι το usb .. αν δεν χρησιμοποιεις usb το ac52 εχει ενα να σε καλυψει για καποια μελλοντικη αναγκη ... αν χρησιμοποιεις usb παρε το ac56 να εχεις αλλη μια θυρα αν χρειαστεις μελλοντικα και αλλη
Αλλες γνωμες welcome

----------


## PS1563

Η μια θυρα usb θα μου ειναι αρκετη πιστευω... Θελω να συνδεσω εξωτεριο σκληρο για να κατεβαζω αυτοματα εκει. Και ισως να κανω τον εκτυπωτη δικτυακο, αλλα μιας και τον χρησιμοποιω σπανια μπορω να βαζω-βγαζω... Ασυρματα σκεφτομαι να κανω streaming απο τον σκληρο πχ στην tv, αλλα ολα στο ιδιο δωματιο. Θα μου δωσει κατι παραπανω το ac του 56u? Νμζ η tv μου υποστηριζει ac ειναι η j6300. Σιγουρα θελω και καλο 2.4 γτ χρειαζεται καλο σημα και σε αλλα δωματια. Οι συσκευες ειναι πανω κατω 2 τηλεφωνα, 2 λαπτοπ, μια tv, ps3, αυτα... Και ο σκληρος αμα συνδεθει. Θα με καλυψει το 52u? Κατι αλλο, στα ιδια λεφτα υπαρχουν και tp-link αλλα προτιμησα asus λογω των σχολιων που διαβασα. Σημειωτεον ο παροχος ειναι hol, η γραμμη 24αρα αλλα πιανω 4 και attenuation 42.... Αυτο που θελω σιγουρα ειναι να μπορω να streamαρω ανετα μιας και με ethernet θα γεμισει ο τοπος καλωδια

----------


## lady_in_black

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα λειτουργησει το κατεβασμα που λες ειδικα οταν αφορα torrents (λογω επεξεργαστικης ισχυς και μνημης).

Γενικα αν πιανουν λιγο τα χερια σου υπαρχουν πολλοι οδηγοι με ενα Raspberry Pi 3 να κανεις και τα 2 που θες μεσω USB (δηλ κατεβαστηρι torrent και αποθηκευση σε usb σκληρο, συνδεση usb printer ωστε να γινει δικτυακος) και ενα σωρο αλλα.

----------


## PS1563

Δεν πιανουν αρκετα δυστυχως... Ετσι και αλλιως modem router πρεπει να παρω, οποτε αν γινεται αυτο που θελω με το ac52u ή το ac56u τοτε καλως. Τη δυνατοτητα παντως τη δινουν απο ο,τι ειδα.

----------


## babis3g

Απο οσο παρακολουθω δεν εχω δει παραπονα με torrents

Επισης με και με tv & torrents & usb δεν πρεπει να εχει θεμα γιατι στο Ν17 topic μερικοι φιλοι τα δουλευουν και δεν κανουν παραπονα (usb γυρω στα 10-12 mbps ταχυτητα μετρανε )
Λεω το Ν17 γιατι εχει ιδια μνημη / processor με το dsl52 που ειναι 128ddr3 / 750 mhz

Tωρα για την tv με hol, αν δεν παιξει, πιστευω να το κοιταξει η asus γιατι στο Ν17 ειχε δωθει λογισμικο για ηολ τω, αλλα ο φιλος δεν απαντησε
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ol#post5989336

Γενικα οτι διαβασεις στα topics των Ν17/56 ισχυει και στο 52

----------


## PS1563

Δεν εχω hol tv, απλα streamαρισμα θα κανω απο το σκληρο στην tv. Τα 10-12 mbps ειναι καλη ταχυτητα δλδ για streaming video 5gb πχ χωρις buffering?

----------


## babis3g

Για streaming δεν ξερω, δεν ειμαι ο πιο ειδικος σε usb αλλα για usb 2.0 νομιζω ειναι καλα ... εγω ειπα 12 mbps για ταχυτητες σε usb βαση αλλων δοκιμων
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...sb#post5713806



> 1gbit Pc --> usb HD (samba server) ~12-16Mbyte
> usb HD (samba server)--> 1gbit PC ~12-14MByte


αλλα modem με 2.0 πανε μολις 4-5 mbps
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...74#post5545874

----------


## PS1563

Μαλλον θα καταληξω στο ac56u τοτε... Κατι αλλο, επειδη διαβαζω οτι τα mediatek chipsets δεν παιζουν καλα σε αποστασεις κλπ, οταν ημουν στον οτε το bautec που φοραει trendchip νμζ επιανε σε speedtest 2.6 το πολυ mbps (στις ρυθμισεις του εγραφε 3900κατι max αν θυμαμαι καλα). Τωρα που αλλαξα σε hol οταν κανω speedtest πιανει 3,5 mbps που σημαινει οτι ειναι πιο συμβατο με τη γραμμη. Αρα να περιμενω και απο το asus την ιδια αποδοση? Εχω κατι στιγμιαιες αποσυνδεσεις αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν φταιει η γραμμη ή τα χει φτυσει τελειως η συσκευη και δεν μπορει να διαχειριστει τοσες πολλες συσκευες.

----------


## babis3g

Αν και τα mediatek εχουν αγορασει την trendchip, τα παλια trendchip νομιζω κλειδωναν λιγο πιο ψηλα ... τα καινουρια chipακια των mediatek ειδικα σε adsl χανουν λιγο (ειναι ομως σταθερα) αρα μπορει να δεις πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα
Εδω φιλος εχει κανει δοκιμη με διαφορετικα σε conexant / globespan dslam και πανε 1-1,5 mbps πιο κατω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...86#post5920486
Επισης & εγω με οτε (broadcom dslam) τα mediatek που εχω πανε και σε εμενα 1-1,5mbps πιο κατω
Βεβαια αν καποιος ειναι σε καλη γραμμη εχουν το snr tweak να το φερουμε στα ισια του η λιγο πιο πανω, αλλα αφου εισαι μακρυα δεν θα βοηθησει

ΑΝ θελεις να εχεις την καλυτερη αποδοση και απο θεμα γραμμης κοιτας με τι dslam παιζει ο παροχος και παιρνεις αναλογο chipset modem

----------


## pakitgr

babis3g,μια ερωτηςη. Στην αρχική σελίδα του router, εκει που γράφει "go" και ζητάει DDNS αν το πατήσεις,επιβάλλεται να βάλω κατι;;θα δω καποια διαφορα στη γραμμή;και αν ναι..ξερεις ποια ειναι η ρυθμιςη για HOL? Υ. Γ. Και χωρις να το συμπληρώσω το DDNS δούλεψε άψογα η γραμμή.

----------


## babis3g

Τωρα μπηκα, δεν χρειαζεται αυτη η ρυθμιση, ειναι για IP, δες εδω
https://www.lifewire.com/definition-...mic-dns-816294
http://www.noip.com/blog/2014/07/11/...dns-can-use-2/

----------


## GSF

Απογοητευτικό πάντως το DDNS της Asus... τα φτηνά Technicolor έχουν custom profile, το Asus τίποτα.. γιατί πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε αναγκαστικά κάποιο απο αυτά? :/

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω (λεω νομιζω γιατι ειχε ζητηθει και multi nat ddns) οτι δεν θελουν να μπλεχτουν με πιο πολυπλοκες ρυθμισεις, απλα δινουν 9 απο αυτους και αυτο ηταν ... η επειδη εχουν δικο τους server πιστευουν οτι καθαρiσαν?

----------


## batouska

Babi άλλαξα σε vodafone από cosmote με το μόντεμ του θέματος και γέμισα CRC errors.

Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση που να βελτιώνει την κατάσταση;





Το -2 μπήκε γιατί εκεί έχω τα λιγότερα λάθη. Με τον ΟΤΕ δεν είχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## GSF

> Νομιζω (λεω νομιζω γιατι ειχε ζητηθει και multi nat ddns) οτι δεν θελουν να μπλεχτουν με πιο πολυπλοκες ρυθμισεις, απλα δινουν 9 απο αυτους και αυτο ηταν ... η επειδη εχουν δικο τους server πιστευουν οτι καθαρiσαν?


Ίσα ίσα, δεν είναι πολύπλοκες ρυθμίσεις. Ένα HTTP GET του βάζεις να κάνει εκεί που θέλεις εσύ. Μπορεί να γίνεται ακόμα με κανα κόλπο στο URL, μπορεί να το ψάξω όταν βρω χρόνο.

----------


## babis3g

> *Αρχικο μηνυμα απο batouska*
> 
> 
>     Babi άλλαξα σε vodafone από cosmote με το μόντεμ του θέματος και γέμισα CRC errors.
> 
>     Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση που να βελτιώνει την κατάσταση;


Κατεβαζεις το stability (που το εκανες ηδη, εκει φαινεται οκ να μην χασεις αλλη ταχυτητα) και ενεργοποιησε το ESNP adsl, και αλλαξε, η βαλε 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου

Εχω και εγω ιδια περιπτωση σαν τη δικη σου και δυστυχως ειναι ο παροχος γιατι σε εμενα μου αλλαξαν καλωδιο (απο κολωνα στο σπιτι) και εχω βαλει και συμβατα modem, και παλι δεν γινεται τιποτα γιατι τα λαθη πανε στα υψη σαν και εσενα
Εδω 1900+ λαθη με συμβατο για μολις 1+ ωρα (tp link 8960)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...63#post6069363
εδω που τρωγω και αποσυνδεσεις πριν κοιταξουν την γραμμη (zyxel1312) 1100 για μολισ μιση ωρα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...36#post5900436
Και με το τελος της μερας η λιγο αργοτερα πανε σαν και το δικο σου ειδικα αν βρεχει

Μαλλον καλυτερα με οτε οπως το καταλαβα στην περιπτωση σου
(και να πω απο καλοκαιρι ειναι ενταξει, 1000-2000 λαθη για μια μερα)

----------


## Sinadroi

Καλησπέρα,

το AC52 που μόλις αγόρασα, αρνείται πεισματικά να συνεργαστεί με τη γραμμή ΟΤΕ που έχω. Ενώ δείχνει να συγχρονίζει κανονικά και στις ίδιες ταχύτητες με το παλιό ZTE (που είχε ξεμείνει από HoL), δε μπορεί να κάνει με τίποτα το authentication. Μίλησα με ΟΤΕ και είπαν ότι όντως δε βλέπουν να στέλνει στοιχεία για authentication.
Έχω βάλει το τελευταίο firmware, έκανα reset και δοκίμασα με και χωρίς wizard.
Οι ρυθμίσεις μου φαίνονται στην εικόνα. 
Αν κανείς έχει καμμιά άλλη ιδέα, ευπρόσδεκτη...

----------


## jmakro

εχεις βαλει  λαθος το 8-35

pvc δε βαζεις κατι και κανε enable to 802.1q 
vlan id 835  και πρεπει να εισαι οκ!

----------


## Sinadroi

Καλημέρα, είσαι σίγουρος για το 8/35? Στο παλιό μου modem είχε μόνο μία επιλογή "VPI/VCI" που είχε την τιμή "8/35".
Στο PVC αυτή είναι η default επιλογή, μετά την αναβάθμιση στο 1.1.2.2.
VLAN ID χρειάζεται όταν είμαι σε adsl?
 Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

Σωστες φαινονται οι ρυθμισεις αν εχεις adsl ... υποψιαζομαι ενα bug ... πηγαινε στη φωτο που δειχνεις και ξαναβαλε χειροκινητα το username/bug απο την αρχη ... αν παλι δεν δωσει internet, πατα ξανα το reset κουμπακι πισω αυτη τη φορα για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη στο wan > internet connection μην βαλεις τις ρυθμισεις οπως τις θυμαται ο browser, αλλα βαλε τες χειροκινητα, ειδικα το username pass, ενα-ενα το καθε γραμμα

----------


## Sinadroi

Αυτό το bug το έχω υπ' όψη μου (το είχε και το DGN2200) και το είχα κάνει αυτό που λες, δηλ. ξαναπληκτρολόγησα τις ρυθμίσεις αλλά όχι όπως τις θυμάται ο browser, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα όμως...

To reset πρέπει να το πατήσω με το router αναμμένο ή σβηστό? (Κάποια στιγμή το πάτησα μάλιστα αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα και μου έβγαλε μια περίεργη οθόνη που ζητούσε ένα αρχείο TC για upload???)

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον μπηκε στο rescue mode, εχε το πατημενο περιπου 6 δευτερα (η μετρα μεχρι το 6) με το μοντεμ ανοιχτο και δοκιμασε να βαλεις τις ρυθμισεις και με αλλο browser
Δοκιμασε χωρις φιλτρο, απ ευθειας στην πρωτη πριζα

ΕDIT
επισης στο dsl settings ... αν δεν συχνρονιζει βαλε το χειροκινητα στο adsl2+ & modulation annex a

BETA (για ολους οσους θελουν να περνανε λογισμικα)
Mπορεις να δοκιμασεις και αυτη τη *beta* *v9.1.2.2_22-g3708e53* που μου εδωσαν χτες, εχει dhcp fix
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...77477AA2238F7Y
(το link μπορει να θελει μερικα refresh για να εμφανιστει)

----------


## Sinadroi

Σ' ευχαριστώ, θα το δοκιμάσω το βράδυ και θα επανέλθω.

Ερώτηση, τα τρικ που αναφέρεις:
"Δοκιμασε χωρις φιλτρο, απ ευθειας στην πρωτη πριζα"
"βαλε το χειροκινητα στο adsl2+ & modulation annex a"

τα κάνω όταν δε συγχρονίζει καθόλου ή και για την περίπτωση τη δική μου, που συγχρονίζει μεν, δεν κάνει authentication δε?

(Και παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν το βάλω στο annex a/m/j κλπ τελικά δείχνει annex b (!) και συγχρονίζει ψηλά, ενώ όταν το βάλω καρφωτά στο annex a (σκέτο) συγχρονίζει σε λιγότερη απ' τη μισή ταχύτητα (5,5 αντί 12)!)

----------


## babis3g

ααα .... αν σου δειχνει annex B μαλλον παιρνεις απο καμπινα που δινουν και vdsl, και θελεις vlan id 835 με οτε (forthnet εχει αλλο) αυτο που ειπε ο jmarko
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1469006354
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1469006355
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...9&d=1469006356
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...0&d=1469006357
εκτος αν εχεις isdn συνδεση, αλλα αν ειναι isdn μαλλον δεν θα συνχρονιζε καθολου σε annex a
ανεβασε στατιστικα ως εχει

----------


## Sinadroi

Λοιπόν έκανα όσα είπες, reset και ξεκίνημα με άλλο browser.
Αυτή τη φορά έβαλα στον wizard Greece-->Not Listed-->PPPOE και έδωσα το vlan ID=835.

Τώρα όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά και στo status φαίνεται σα να έχω... VDSL και Annex B!

Ομολογώ ότι αυτό δεν θα το φανταζόμουν ποτέ.  :headscratch:  Παραθέτω screenshot για του λόγου το αληθές.

Ευχαριστώ babis & jmarko για τη βοήθεια!



PS: To SNR adjustment φαίνεται να το αγνοεί ό,τι τιμή και να βάλω, μάλλον με έχουν κλειδωμένο.

----------


## babis3g

Ωραια, τελος καλο ολα καλα
τωρα αν κλεισεις το Dynamic Line Adjustment και βαλεις το stability adjustment vdsl σε 9-10 και πιο κατω (μεχρι 4db) και δεν αλλαξει κατι, μαλλον ναι εισαι σε κλειδωμενο profile, γενικα δεν θα αλλαξει με κανενα modem και κλειδωμενο profile

----------


## jmakro

παρτους τηλ και πες τους να σε ξεκλειδώσουν αφου εισαι απο καμπίνα δεν θα έχεις θεμα.

----------


## babis3g

Εχω και καλα νεα
Πηρα beta με το aiprotection (επειδη ειναι σε aplha testing δεν γινεται να μοιραστει αφου ειναι σε επιραματικο επιπεδο νη γινει ζημια) οποτε θα ειναι ετοιμη τον νεο χρονο (ερχονται γιορτες στη μεση και θα ειναι κλειστα, οποτε θα εχει καθυστερηση)
φυσικα θα μπει και στα αλλα αναλογα higher end modems μοντελα πλην το Ν17 που θα μεινει low budget μαζι μετα σκετα adsl

----------


## Sinadroi

Μήπως έχουν διορθώσει κα το θέμα με το DHCP Binding που είχε αναφέρει και ένας φίλος πριν 1-2 μήνες?
Έχω να περάσω καμμιά 10ριά clients και μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη...

----------


## lady_in_black

Καλησπέρα, 

Το προβλημα με DHCP που αναφέρεστε έχει να κανει και με το οτι εμφανίζει online χρηστες που έχουν αποσυνδεθεί??

Ειναι λιγο εκνευριστικό αυτό.

----------


## babis3g

> Μήπως έχουν διορθώσει κα το θέμα με το DHCP Binding που είχε αναφέρει και ένας φίλος πριν 1-2 μήνες?
> Έχω να περάσω καμμιά 10ριά clients και μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη...


Εαν εννοεις οτι πρεπει να περασουμε εναν-ενα τον χρηστη χειροκινητα, οχι δεν εχει γινει ακομα τιποτα ... τους το εχω αναφερει και εγω και αλλοι χρηστες το ζητησαν (που εχω στειλει τα feedback) πριν πολυ καιρο .. μαλλον θα αργησει ... θα το ξανα ανεφερω οπως ... καλο ειναι να στειλεις feedback form (administration > feedback) και να το ζητησεις ... καθως και αλλοι χρηστες που θελουν αυτη τη ρυθμιση

Εαν εννοεις το θεμα οταν πατηθει το save/apply στο dhcp/lan ^ χανεται μετα η προσβαση στο menu, εχει διορθωθει στο τελευταιο beta



> Καλησπέρα, 
> 
> Το προβλημα με DHCP που αναφέρεστε έχει να κανει και με το οτι εμφανίζει online χρηστες που έχουν αποσυνδεθεί??
> 
> Ειναι λιγο εκνευριστικό αυτό.


Μαλλον εννοει οτι στο dhcp πρεπει να περασουμε εναν - εναν τους χρηστες χωριστα, αν θελουμε να βαλουμε στατικη, οποτε αν ειναι πολλοι μιλαμε για φασαρια ...

αυτο που αναφερεις οτι δειχνει τους χρηστες online το εχω προσεξει (και τους εχω ενημερωσει πριν μηνες) δυστυχως δεν βλεπω προοδο ... επισης καλο ειναι να στειλεις και εσυ feedback form και να το αναφερεις, γιατι αν το δουν και απο αλλους ισως το ψαξουν πιο γρηγορα... 

αλλα και εγω, θα τους ξανα θυμησω και τα 2 θεματα

----------


## lady_in_black

Ok, θα το κανω και γω.

Επιπλεον, ήθελα να ρωτήσω μηπως ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει περιπτωση να δουμε το ASUS RT-AC87U και σε dsl modem?

----------


## babis3g

> Ok, θα το κανω και γω.
> 
> Επιπλεον, ήθελα να ρωτήσω μηπως ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει περιπτωση να δουμε το ASUS RT-AC87U και σε dsl modem?


Nαι ηδη υπαρχει, αλλα ειναι μονο για γραμμες annex B / isdn
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...sus-DSL-AC87VG
το επομενο (δεν ξερω ακομα το ονομα του) κατα τον Μαρτιο/Απριλη/Μαη υπολογιζω του επομενου χρονου θα ειναι σαν το dsl ac87 (δυνατο απο μνημη και ασυρματο) θα ειναι και για annex A γραμμες

----------


## lady_in_black

Αψογα, γιατι εβαλαν και οι δικοι μου vdsl και θελω να τους δωσω το ASUS DSL-AC52U λόγω κάποιων δυνατοτήτων του και εψαχνα για τον asus διαδοχο. Τελοσπαντων, θα βολευτουν με το TPL-W9980 για λιγο διαστημα.

----------


## babis3g

*ΝΕΟ ΒΕΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ DSL-AC52U_9.1.2.3_0-geec3211*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...54DF7DC87FB04Y

Η σελιδα μπορει να θελει μερικα refrsesh, η αν δεν υπαρχει δοκιμαζετε αργοτερα
Δυστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν changelog
Δειτε σαν Χριστουγενιατικο δωρο
Γνωμη μου ενα reset μετα την αναβαθμηση για καλη λειτουργικοτητα ειναι καλη ιδεα αν μπορειτε να κανετε

----------


## nikosgnr

Μετά και το τελευταίο Update 3-4 φορές μου έχει κολλήσει χωρίς καθόλου Internet. Τελευταία πρίν απο λίγο..

Αναγκάστηκα να το κλείσω και να το ανοίξω ξανά και παρόλα αυτά κολλάει το σύμπαν, σε σημείο να θες να το σπάσεις. Δε μπαίνει καν στη σελίδα του.

Έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο?

----------


## cris4524

> Μετά και το τελευταίο Update 3-4 φορές μου έχει κολλήσει χωρίς καθόλου Internet. Τελευταία πρίν απο λίγο..
> 
> Αναγκάστηκα να το κλείσω και να το ανοίξω ξανά και παρόλα αυτά κολλάει το σύμπαν, σε σημείο να θες να το σπάσεις. Δε μπαίνει καν στη σελίδα του.
> 
> Έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο?


Και εμένα μου το έκανε αυτό αλλά με την stable, με την τελευταία beta όλα comple. Δοκίμασες να κάνεις factory reset?

----------


## nikosgnr

> Και εμένα μου το έκανε αυτό αλλά με την stable, με την τελευταία beta όλα comple. Δοκίμασες να κάνεις factory reset?


Γενικά Beta δε περνάω. Επίσης πάντα μετά απο Update του κάνω Reset.

Τώρα φαντάσου έκανε εδώ Loading η σελίδα για να απαντήσω κανά 10'. Μπήκα απο τη σελίδα του έκανε και απο εκεί Reboot και κάπως διορθώθηκε.

Το σημερινό ήταν το χειρότερο απο όλες τις φορές.. Κοντά στο 45' χωρίς Internet.

----------


## cris4524

> Γενικά Beta δε περνάω. Επίσης πάντα μετά απο Update του κάνω Reset.
> 
> Τώρα φαντάσου έκανε εδώ Loading η σελίδα για να απαντήσω κανά 10'. Μπήκα απο τη σελίδα του έκανε και απο εκεί Reboot και κάπως διορθώθηκε.
> 
> Το σημερινό ήταν το χειρότερο απο όλες τις φορές.. Κοντά στο 45' χωρίς Internet.


Τώρα που το θυμάμαι το πρόβλημα μου παρουσιαζόταν επειδή το μόντεμ ήταν κοντά στο καλοριφέρ και ζεσταινόταν. Το είχα κλείσει για μερικά λεπτά και του άλλαξα θέση και μετά διορθώθηκε. Παρατήρησε το μήπως και σου ανεβάζει θερμοκρασίες.

----------


## nikosgnr

Απο αυτό είμαστε καλυμμένοι. Θέλω να πω πως δεν έχει θέμα.. Thnx πάντως.

Γενικά το κάνει πολύ απότομα. Και τώρα που γράφω σέρνονται όλα.

Όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν με την 1.1.2.2. Πρίν τέτοια προβλήματα δεν είχα.

----------


## cris4524

> Απο αυτό είμαστε καλυμμένοι. Θέλω να πω πως δεν έχει θέμα.. Thnx πάντως.
> 
> Γενικά το κάνει πολύ απότομα. Και τώρα που γράφω σέρνονται όλα.
> 
> Όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν με την 1.1.2.2. Πρίν τέτοια προβλήματα δεν είχα.


Δοκίμασε να βάλεις την τελευταία beta να δεις πως θα πάει, δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι. Εμένα διορθώθηκαν αρκετά προβλήματα, μη σου πω και όλα. Μπορείς όποτε θες να γυρίσεις πίσω στην stable.

----------


## nikosgnr

Μου 'χει σπάσει τόσο πολύ τα νεύρα 1 ώρα τώρα που μάλλον θα τη περάσω.

Και απο το App στο τηλ πάλι δεν συνδέεται στο Router. Failed και εκεί. Nice..

----------


## babis3g

> Μου 'χει σπάσει τόσο πολύ τα νεύρα 1 ώρα τώρα που μάλλον θα τη περάσω.
> 
> Και απο το App στο τηλ πάλι δεν συνδέεται στο Router. Failed και εκεί. Nice..


Κανε αναβαθμηση στην τελευταια
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...95#post6078095
μετα πατα το reset κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα, και αν μπορεις οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη ... το θεμα ειναι οτι αν εχει οντως καποιο προβλημα (εγω δεν ειχα τετοιο θεμα γιατι αυτο εχω επανω dsl ac52) θα σου πουν να δοκιμασεις την τελευταια (για να το αναφερω)

----------


## lady_in_black

> Γενικά Beta δε περνάω. Επίσης πάντα μετά απο Update του κάνω Reset.
> 
> Τώρα φαντάσου έκανε εδώ Loading η σελίδα για να απαντήσω κανά 10'. Μπήκα απο τη σελίδα του έκανε και απο εκεί Reboot και κάπως διορθώθηκε.
> 
> Το σημερινό ήταν το χειρότερο απο όλες τις φορές.. Κοντά στο 45' χωρίς Internet.


Eμενα μου το κανει μερικες φορες οταν εχω torrent ανοιχτα, αλλα πρεπει να το παρακολουθήσω γιατι δοκιμαζω ανα εποχες διαφορα.

----------


## nikosgnr

Υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο να τσεκάρω στις ρυθμίσεις του πρίν περάσω τη Beta?

----------


## babis3g

αν στο κανα κανει, κλεισε τον browser τελειως, περιμενε λιγα δευτερολεπτα, και ξανα ανοιξε τον, δες αν εχει παλι θεμα, παλια κολλαγε και σε εμενα, αλλα λιγο ... οταν εκανα αυτο που λεω εφτιαχνε

----------


## nikosgnr

Μπα δεν ήταν θέμα Browser.. 5 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες στο Router χθες και καμία δεν είχε σύνδεση.

Κατάφερα να μπω στο UI μόνο με LAN.. Το App στο τηλ. τα ίδια, το έβγαζε Connection Failed. 

Για την ώρα έχει επανέλθει, αν και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα το ξανακάνει.

----------


## babis3g

Aν ξανα τυχει με το καινουριο λογισμικο, ενημερωσε να τους στειλουμε feedback form

----------


## nikosgnr

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Θα το έχω υπόψην μου.

Επίσημο Release απο τη Beta που υπάρχει πιο πίσω ξέρουμε περίπου πότε?

----------


## babis3g

Θα προσπαθησω να μαθω, ξεχασα να πω εκτος του browser (κλεισιμο και ξανα ανοιγαμ) δοκιμασε να αποσυνδεσεις το wifi σε οποια συσκευη ξανα κανει θεμα και ξανα συνδεσε την (και αμεσως παλι θα πιασει)

----------


## nikosgnr

Δοκίμασα χθες τα πάντα.

Το περίεργο ήταν οτι και Reboot που έκανα -μια χειροκίνητα και μια μέσα απο το UI- έκανε τα ίδια. Καθόλου σύνδεση πουθενά.

----------


## babis3g

> Δοκίμασα χθες τα πάντα.
> 
> Το περίεργο ήταν οτι και Reboot που έκανα -μια χειροκίνητα και μια μέσα απο το UI- έκανε τα ίδια. Καθόλου σύνδεση πουθενά.


Στειλε συντομα feedback form να το κοιταξουν (administration > feedback)
Κανε τικ ολα τα τετραγωνακια Syslog, Setting file, Iptable setting, 3G/4G log
Στο commend box, γραψε το προβλημα και επισης referred by babis3g για να το βρουν πιο ευκολα
Θα τους ενημερωσω, οτι εχεις κανεις reset, τελευταιο λογισμικο και παλι τα ιδια

----------


## nikosgnr

Κάτσε να σε προλάβω..  :Smile: 

Δε τη πέρασα ακόμα τη Beta.. Μάλλον θα το κάνω σε λίγο που βρήκα χρόνο. Πάντως απο το πρωί δεν έχει ξανακάνει τα χθεσινά.

----------


## babis3g

> Κάτσε να σε προλάβω.. 
> 
> Δε τη πέρασα ακόμα τη Beta.. Μάλλον θα το κάνω σε λίγο που βρήκα χρόνο. Πάντως απο το πρωί δεν έχει ξανακάνει τα χθεσινά.


Με προλαβες ... οταν μπορεις περασε την (γιατι μαλλον και αυτοι θα σου πουν να περασεις την τελαυται beta) και ελπιζω να μην εχεις θεμα γιατι ειχα και εγω μερικες καθυστερησεις παλια, αλλα οπως ειπα η να κλεισω και να ξανα ανοιξω τον browser, η να ξεσυνδεθω απο το δυκτιο εφτιαχνε, δεν ειχαν βρει τι εφταγε, αλλα στο τελυταιο φαινεται οκ
Αν κανει παλι θεμα το τελευταιο, στειλε feedback και πες μου οταν το κανεις για να σε βρουν πιο ευκολα

----------


## batouska

Από το προτελευταίο beta firmware (DSL-AC52U_v9.1.2.2_22-g3708e53.trx) αρνείται να κάνει σύνδεση με το dslam. Αναβοσβήνει 2 φορές το dsl και μπαίνει σε loop και κάνει το ίδιο συνέχεια. Σαν ρουτερ δουλεύει,έχω πρόσβαση στο μενού κανονικά. Έκανα backflash σε παλιότερο firmware και συνδέεται to dsl με dslam μονο την πρώτη φορά. Όταν περάσω user name και password για να πάρει τα στοιχεία ο πάροχος ξεκινάει και μπαίνει στο loop που προανέφερα. 

Με το asus n14u δεν έχω πρόβλημα. 

Κοινός μάλλον κάτι έπαθε το ac52u. Πέρασα 4 firmware, μετά το beta με reset 10sec, αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

edit: Δοκίμασα και το τελευταίο beta (DSL-AC52U_9.1.2.3_0-geec3211) αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

----------


## babis3g

> Από το προτελευταίο beta firmware (DSL-AC52U_v9.1.2.2_22-g3708e53.trx) αρνείται να κάνει σύνδεση με το dslam. Αναβοσβήνει 2 φορές το dsl και μπαίνει σε loop και κάνει το ίδιο συνέχεια. Σαν ρουτερ δουλεύει,έχω πρόσβαση στο μενού κανονικά. Έκανα backflash σε παλιότερο firmware και συνδέεται to dsl με dslam μονο την πρώτη φορά. Όταν περάσω user name και password για να πάρει τα στοιχεία ο πάροχος ξεκινάει και μπαίνει στο loop που προανέφερα. 
> 
> Με το asus n14u δεν έχω πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Κοινός μάλλον κάτι έπαθε το ac52u. Πέρασα 4 firmware, μετά το beta με reset 10sec, αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.
> 
> edit: Δοκίμασα και το τελευταίο beta (DSL-AC52U_9.1.2.3_0-geec3211) αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.


Για να καταλαβω

Με το v9.1.2.2_22-g3708e53 οταν λες δεν κανει συνδεση, ουτε να συνχρονισει? η συνχρονιζει αλλα σεν δινει ip / internet

Οταν περασες 4 firmware παλι δεν συνχρονιζει? η συνχρονιζει αλλα μολις βαλεις user name / pass κανει το loop?
Στην περιπτωση αυτη πηγαινε στο wan > internet connection και βαλε χειροκινητα to user name / pass ξανα ενα ενα τα γραμματα και οχι να το θυμαται ο browser

Βαλε τα logs (system log > general log)

----------


## nikosgnr

> Με προλαβες ... οταν μπορεις περασε την (γιατι μαλλον και αυτοι θα σου πουν να περασεις την τελαυται beta) και ελπιζω να μην εχεις θεμα γιατι ειχα και εγω μερικες καθυστερησεις παλια, αλλα οπως ειπα η να κλεισω και να ξανα ανοιξω τον browser, η να ξεσυνδεθω απο το δυκτιο εφτιαχνε, δεν ειχαν βρει τι εφταγε, αλλα στο τελυταιο φαινεται οκ
> Αν κανει παλι θεμα το τελευταιο, στειλε feedback και πες μου οταν το κανεις για να σε βρουν πιο ευκολα


Δεν είναι περίεργο που με 2 Reboot του Router όμως συνέχιζε να κάνει τα δικά του?

Και το θέμα είναι πως δεν έδειχνε κάπου πρόβλημα. Π.χ. τα λαμπάκια ήταν όλα σωστά εν/ποιημένα. Το UI του δεν είδα κάτι επίσης.

Θα το περάσω και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## babis3g

Τωρα που θυμηθηκα , αν βοηθησει, πριν κανεις αναβαθμηση, πηγαινε στο lan>dhcp (οχι στο wan) και βαλε εκει dns τηs google για δοκιμη 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4

----------


## nikosgnr

> Τωρα που θυμηθηκα , αν βοηθησει, πριν κανεις αναβαθμηση, πηγαινε στο lan>dhcp (οχι στο wan) και βαλε εκει dns τηs google για δοκιμη 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4


Αυτά είναι τα πρώτα που αλλάζουν μετά απο Update/Reset  :Smile: 

Thnx ξανά πάντως για την υπενθήμιση!

----------


## babis3g

ε τοτε για βαλε τα στο default (ΚΕΝΟ) να δουμε, αν εχει θεμα εκει

----------


## batouska

> Για να καταλαβω
> 
> Με το v9.1.2.2_22-g3708e53 οταν λες δεν κανει συνδεση, ουτε να συνχρονισει? η συνχρονιζει αλλα σεν δινει ip / internet
> 
> Οταν περασες 4 firmware παλι δεν συνχρονιζει? η συνχρονιζει αλλα μολις βαλεις user name / pass κανει το loop?
> Στην περιπτωση αυτη πηγαινε στο wan > internet connection και βαλε χειροκινητα to user name / pass ξανα ενα ενα τα γραμματα και οχι να το θυμαται ο browser
> 
> Βαλε τα logs (system log > general log)


Δεν συγχρόνιζε (αυτό εννούσα με το σύνδεση) με τίποτα. Αναβόσβηνε 2 φορές το λαμπάκι του dsl (στην χειρότερη) και 8 φορές (στην καλύτερη και έσβηνε. Και ξανά από την αρχή. Σήμερα το ξανά έβαλα πάνω και συγχρόνισε, πριν προλάβω να κάνω αυτά που είπες.

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση πως το asus εμφανιζει πάρα πολλά CRC errors πράγμα που δεν εμφανίζει ένα ΝΕΤΙS (dl4323d). To NETIS είχε σε μια μέρα 166 CRC και το asus σε λίγα λεπτά 19.000.

Τι παίζει;

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Θα το έχω υπόψην μου.
> 
> Επίσημο Release απο τη Beta που υπάρχει πιο πίσω ξέρουμε περίπου πότε?





> Θα προσπαθησω να μαθω, ...


για επισημο περιπου κανα 2 μηνο, πανω / κατω

----------


## cris4524

Ξέρουμε για πόσο καιρό δίνει αναβαθμίσεις η asus στα dsl modem-router της από την στιγμή της κυκλοφορίας τους;

----------


## babis3g

> Ξέρουμε για πόσο καιρό δίνει αναβαθμίσεις η asus στα dsl modem-router της από την στιγμή της κυκλοφορίας τους;


Συνεχεια δινει αναβαθμησεις ειτε με beta ειτε με επισημο, μεχρι τωρα περιπου καθε 1-2 μηνες ποσταρω συνεχεια σε ολα τα μοντελα ... στα παλια πλεον ειναι πιο αργος ο ρυθμος, αλλα ακομα βγαζουν και ειδικα αν δημιουργηθουν προβληματα ασφαλεις





> Δεν συγχρόνιζε (αυτό εννούσα με το σύνδεση) με τίποτα. Αναβόσβηνε 2 φορές το λαμπάκι του dsl (στην χειρότερη) και 8 φορές (στην καλύτερη και έσβηνε. Και ξανά από την αρχή. Σήμερα το ξανά έβαλα πάνω και συγχρόνισε, πριν προλάβω να κάνω αυτά που είπες.
> 
> Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση πως το asus εμφανιζει πάρα πολλά CRC errors πράγμα που δεν εμφανίζει ένα ΝΕΤΙS (dl4323d). To NETIS είχε σε μια μέρα 166 CRC και το asus σε λίγα λεπτά 19.000.
> 
> Τι παίζει;


Mαλλον σε αυτο το λογισμικο να εχει αλλο dsl driver και να κανει διαφορα

μερικα βηματα αν βοηθησουν
-Αλλαξε φιλτρο
-η βαλε 2 σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
-Ενεργοποιησε το esnp adsl (dsl settings)
-Eνεργοποισε το stability adjustment και βαλε το σε -2 για δοκιμη (χασιμο ταχυτητας για σταθεροτητα)
-βαζεις το παλιο λογισμικο που ηταν οκ
-τελος στελνεις feedback form οπως ειπα και για τον φιλο πιο πανω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...09#post6082509
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...5&d=1457980945
(με το τελευταιο λογισμικο που κανει θεμα) και στην περιπτωση σου ενεργοποιεις το enable dsl line diagnostics και ολα τα settings file κουτακια, και το βαζεις να γραψει για μια μερα (δεν χρειαζεται το pc on, θα στειλει τα logs αυτοματα οταν τελειωσει)
Στο commend box γραψε το προβλημα και επισης referred by babis3g και ενημερωσε με οταν τελειωσει να τους το πω αν μπορουν να το κοιταξουν

----------


## nikosgnr

Πρίν απο λίγο τελείωσα το σετάρισμα με το Beta Update.

Θα το παρακολουθήσω και θα επανέλθω αν έχω τα ίδια.

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, το μόνο θέμα που έχω για την ώρα με τη Beta.

Δε φορτώνει απο το Clients τις συνδεδεμένες συσκευές που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορώ να δώσω στατική IP.

----------


## babis3g

εωννοεις οτι συνδεονται και δεν φορτωνει η σελιδα του Asus? για να βαλεις στατικη στο lan > dhcp server?

----------


## nikosgnr

Ναι, αφού συνδεθώ στο Router και πατώντας στο Clients δεν εμφανίζει τις συσκευές που είναι συνδεδεμένες.

Μου εμφανίζει όμως οτι έχω π.χ. 5 αυτή τη στιγμή. Στο DHCP θέλω να αλλάξω.

----------


## babis3g

Εννοεις στο network map > clients νομιζω εχει θεμα, κανεις clixk το client & πρεπει να πατησεις το refresh πανω δεξια, δοκιμασε με αλλο browser προσωρινα, εχει θεματακι εκει πριν απο πολυ καιρο που χανει
Επισης κοιτα στο system log > dhcp leases αν σε βοηθησει
Επισης λογικα αν πας στο lan > dhcp > Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP list
πρεπει μονο του να διαβασει οσες εχουν συνδεθει (αν οχι τις σημειωνεις και αλλη φορα τους περνας το mac χειροκινητα)
πχ

----------


## batouska

> Mαλλον σε αυτο το λογισμικο να εχει αλλο dsl driver και να κανει διαφορα
> 
> μερικα βηματα αν βοηθησουν
> -Αλλαξε φιλτρο
> -η βαλε 2 σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
> -Ενεργοποιησε το esnp adsl (dsl settings)
> -Eνεργοποισε το stability adjustment και βαλε το σε -2 για δοκιμη (χασιμο ταχυτητας για σταθεροτητα)
> -βαζεις το παλιο λογισμικο που ηταν οκ
> -τελος στελνεις feedback form οπως ειπα και για τον φιλο πιο πανω
> ...


Οκ ξεκίνησα την διαδικασία του log. Μου ήρθε και mail να τους στείλω το log όταν ολοκληρωθεί.

----------


## nikosgnr

> Εννοεις στο network map > clients νομιζω εχει θεμα, κανεις clixk το client & πρεπει να πατησεις το refresh πανω δεξια, δοκιμασε με αλλο browser προσωρινα, εχει θεματακι εκει πριν απο πολυ καιρο που χανει
> Επισης κοιτα στο system log > dhcp leases αν σε βοηθησει
> Επισης λογικα αν πας στο lan > dhcp > Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP list
> πρεπει μονο του να διαβασει οσες εχουν συνδεθει (αν οχι τις σημειωνεις και αλλη φορα τους περνας το mac χειροκινητα)
> πχ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178182


Στην 1.1.2.2 πρίν πάντως δεν μου το έκανε.

Τώρα στο Manually που πας να επιλέξεις, το παράθυρο δε εμφανίζεται.

----------


## babis3g

> Οκ ξεκίνησα την διαδικασία του log. Μου ήρθε και mail να τους στείλω το log όταν ολοκληρωθεί.


ok οταν τελειωσει το log και στειλεις το email, στειλε μου pm να τους ενημερωσω οτι εστειλες mail



> Στην 1.1.2.2 πρίν πάντως δεν μου το έκανε.
> 
> Τώρα στο Manually που πας να επιλέξεις, το παράθυρο δε εμφανίζεται.


φανταζομαι εχεις περασει τη 9.1.2.3.0 & εκανες reset ... αν ναι, εγω δεν εχω τετοιο θεμα και εξισου η φωτο που εβαλα απο αυτο το ιδιο λογισμικο που εχω και εγω ...
-κανε ενα reboot / power cycle, δηλαδη κλεισε ολες τις συσκευες, κλεισε το modem και βγαλε του ολα τα καλωδια (lan, ηλεκτρικου, usb κλπ) και ασε το modem κλειστο 2-3 λεπτα, ανοιξε το και μετα τις συσκευες
-Κανε refresh την σελιδα αυτη dhcp server
-Δοκιμασε με αλλο browser, καποιες φορες με firefox εχει θεμα στα menu να μην ενφανιζονται κατι τετοια
Αν παλι θεμα θα το αναφερω μπας και ξερουν καλυτερα τι μπορει να παιζεται

----------


## nikosgnr

> φανταζομαι εχεις περασει τη 9.1.2.3.0 & εκανες reset ... αν ναι, εγω δεν εχω τετοιο θεμα και εξισου η φωτο που εβαλα απο αυτο το ιδιο λογισμικο που εχω και εγω ...
> -κανε ενα reboot / power cycle, δηλαδη κλεισε ολες τις συσκευες, κλεισε το modem και βγαλε του ολα τα καλωδια (lan, ηλεκτρικου, usb κλπ) και ασε το modem κλειστο 2-3 λεπτα, ανοιξε το και μετα τις συσκευες
> -Κανε refresh την σελιδα αυτη dhcp server
> -Δοκιμασε με αλλο browser, καποιες φορες με firefox εχει θεμα στα menu να μην ενφανιζονται κατι τετοια
> Αν παλι θεμα θα το αναφερω μπας και ξερουν καλυτερα τι μπορει να παιζεται


Ναι Μπάμπη. Πάντα Reset μετά απο Updates.

Τελικά με κλείσιμο και άνοιγμα ξανά, διορθώθηκαν τα παραπάνω. Μετά το σετάρισμα το μεσημέρι του 'χα κάνει Reboot μόνο μέσα απο τη σελίδα του. Thnx.

----------


## babis3g

Τιποτα, μακαρι να σου παει καλα με αυτο το λογισμικο, φαινεται ενταξει 10 μερες που το εχω επανω, (το εχω πριν σας το δωσω) εδω βεβαια λεει 8 μερες αλλα πριν εκανα reboots να δοκιμασω κατι ... και με τον νεο χρονο νομιζω το επομενο λογισμικο νομιζω θα εχει και το aiprotection απο την microtrend (ηδη πριν δοκιμασα λογιμικο με αυτο, αλλα δεν μου επιτρεπουν να το βγαλω εξω ακομα, ειναι σε αρχικο σταδιο και ειχε μικρο θεμα)

----------


## cris4524

> ... και με τον νεο χρονο νομιζω το επομενο λογισμικο νομιζω θα εχει και το aiprotection απο την microtrend (ηδη πριν δοκιμασα λογιμικο με αυτο, αλλα δεν μου επιτρεπουν να το βγαλω εξω ακομα, ειναι σε αρχικο σταδιο και ειχε μικρο θεμα)


Ααα αυτά είναι καλά νέα! Γνωρίζεις αν θα βάλουν μελοντικά και το Adaptive QOS με Bandwidth Monitor & Traffic analyzer με Statistics που υπάρχουν στα πιο επαγγελματικά όπως το RT-AC88U και RT-AC5300;

----------


## lady_in_black

H asus εχω την αισθηση πως εχει αρχισει και ξεφευγει απο τον ανταγωνισμό με τοσα καλουδια και σχετικά χαμηλές τιμές.

----------


## nikosgnr

> Τιποτα, μακαρι να σου παει καλα με αυτο το λογισμικο, φαινεται ενταξει 10 μερες που το εχω επανω, (το εχω πριν σας το δωσω) εδω βεβαια λεει 8 μερες αλλα πριν εκανα reboots να δοκιμασω κατι ... και με τον νεο χρονο νομιζω το επομενο λογισμικο νομιζω θα εχει και το aiprotection απο την microtrend (ηδη πριν δοκιμασα λογιμικο με αυτο, αλλα δεν μου επιτρεπουν να το βγαλω εξω ακομα, ειναι σε αρχικο σταδιο και ειχε μικρο θεμα)


Αν και δεν είμαι φαν των Beta, το ελπίζω. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δεί κάτι περίεργο.

Εν αναμονή λοιπόν της επίσημης..




> H asus εχω την αισθηση πως εχει αρχισει και ξεφευγει απο τον ανταγωνισμό με τοσα καλουδια και σχετικά χαμηλές τιμές.


Συν σε αυτά το πολύ καλό Support τους και οι συνεχόμενες προσθήκες.

----------


## babis3g

> Ααα αυτά είναι καλά νέα! Γνωρίζεις αν θα βάλουν μελοντικά και το Adaptive QOS με Bandwidth Monitor & Traffic analyzer με Statistics που υπάρχουν στα πιο επαγγελματικά όπως το RT-AC88U και RT-AC5300;


Ναι ξερω ... οχι, αυτα δεν θα μπουνε για τωρα, το adaptive qos ειναι υπο σκεψη αλλα θα αργησει, το dsl ac68u ειναι το μονο που τα εχει ηδη σε modem

- - - Updated - - -




> H asus εχω την αισθηση πως εχει αρχισει και ξεφευγει απο τον ανταγωνισμό με τοσα καλουδια και σχετικά χαμηλές τιμές.


Nαι νομιζω εχουν κανει καλη δουλεια τελευταια, και εχουν προσθεσει αρκετα πραγματα σε καλες τιμες, αν καποιος ψαχνει κατι φτηνο σε οικιακη χρηση νομιζω ειναι τιμια οταν βγαινουν σε προσφορα, ειδικα απο hardware (μνημη ram/processor, giga lans, snr tweak κλπ) ειναι δυνατα σε τετοιες τιμες



> Αν και δεν είμαι φαν των Beta, το ελπίζω. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δεί κάτι περίεργο.
> 
> Εν αναμονή λοιπόν της επίσημης..
> 
> 
> 
> Συν σε αυτά το πολύ καλό Support τους και οι συνεχόμενες προσθήκες.


Δεν λεω να σου αλλαξω γνωμη, τα beta βγαινουν για να φτιαξουν τυχον προβληματα (καποιες φορες εχουν και καινουρια ρυθμιση) και αυτα που δινω ειναι σχεδον ισαξια των επισημων

----------


## batouska

> ok οταν τελειωσει το log και στειλεις το email, στειλε μου pm να τους ενημερωσω οτι εστειλες mail
> 
> 
> φανταζομαι εχεις περασει τη 9.1.2.3.0 & εκανες reset ... αν ναι, εγω δεν εχω τετοιο θεμα και εξισου η φωτο που εβαλα απο αυτο το ιδιο λογισμικο που εχω και εγω ...
> -κανε ενα reboot / power cycle, δηλαδη κλεισε ολες τις συσκευες, κλεισε το modem και βγαλε του ολα τα καλωδια (lan, ηλεκτρικου, usb κλπ) και ασε το modem κλειστο 2-3 λεπτα, ανοιξε το και μετα τις συσκευες
> -Κανε refresh την σελιδα αυτη dhcp server
> -Δοκιμασε με αλλο browser, καποιες φορες με firefox εχει θεμα στα menu να μην ενφανιζονται κατι τετοια
> Αν παλι θεμα θα το αναφερω μπας και ξερουν καλυτερα τι μπορει να παιζεται


To mail εστάλθη. Πάρα μα πάρα πολλά crc errors Μπάμπη.

----------


## babis3g

> To mail εστάλθη. Πάρα μα πάρα πολλά crc errors Μπάμπη.


Θα στειλω mail να σε βρουν πιο ευκολα και επλιζω να το κοιταξουν και να μην σου πουν το κλασσικο ενεργοποισε το esnp adsl και stability adjustment σε -2, -3, -4 κλπ που ηδη συστησα

----------


## batouska

> Θα στειλω mail να σε βρουν πιο ευκολα και επλιζω να το κοιταξουν και να μην σου πουν το κλασσικο ενεργοποισε το esnp adsl και stability adjustment σε -2, -3, -4 κλπ που ηδη συστησα


To stability το είχα στο τεστ -3 και esnp: stable

edit: stability -4, esnp: stable, crc errors: 6772, runtme: 27minutes

edit2: me to netis (οπου δεν εχει snr πειραγμα) το snr ειναι στα 6 db, συγχρονιζει στα 12mbps και βγαζει στο 6ωρω 100 crc errors.

----------


## babis3g

οκ ευχαριστω, εν αναμονη, και επλιζω να το κοιταξουν συντομα και να σου πουν καποια λυση

----------


## Sinadroi

Καλησπέρα, 
Έχει κανείς θέμα με το port forwarding του rdp και του http? Δεν καταφέρνω να τα λειτουργήσω με τίποτα, την ίδια στιγμή που το vnc λειτουργεί κανονικά, όπως και κάτι άλλες περίεργες πόρτες που έχω βάλει. Αυτές οι στάνταρ έχουν πρόβλημα. Με το παλιόmodem δούλευαν κανονικά οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι θέμα ρύθμισης των server.

----------


## nikosgnr

> Δεν λεω να σου αλλαξω γνωμη, τα beta βγαινουν για να φτιαξουν τυχον προβληματα (καποιες φορες εχουν και καινουρια ρυθμιση) και αυτα που δινω ειναι σχεδον ισαξια των επισημων


Ρε 'συ μαζί σου. Το ξέρω και πολύ καλά κάνεις και τις δίνεις και εδώ.

Γενικότερα δε μου αρέσει να κάνω πειραμάτα με τις Beta. 

Απλά βλέπεις τώρα έπεσα στην ανάγκη και ευτυχώς τα πράγματα πάνε καλύτερα. Τα κολλήματα δε μου τα 'χει ξανακάνει.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα, 
> Έχει κανείς θέμα με το port forwarding του rdp και του http? Δεν καταφέρνω να τα λειτουργήσω με τίποτα, την ίδια στιγμή που το vnc λειτουργεί κανονικά, όπως και κάτι άλλες περίεργες πόρτες που έχω βάλει. Αυτές οι στάνταρ έχουν πρόβλημα. Με το παλιόmodem δούλευαν κανονικά οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι θέμα ρύθμισης των server.


Ποιο λογισμικο εχεις αν μπορω να το κοιταξω, αν μπορεις δωσε μου ενα set up να δοκιμασω, αλλα εχε υποψην καποιες φορες θελει το modem μια επανακινηση για να δουλεψει το port forward

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρε 'συ μαζί σου. Το ξέρω και πολύ καλά κάνεις και τις δίνεις και εδώ.
> 
> Γενικότερα δε μου αρέσει να κάνω πειραμάτα με τις Beta. 
> 
> Απλά βλέπεις τώρα έπεσα στην ανάγκη και ευτυχώς τα πράγματα πάνε καλύτερα. Τα κολλήματα δε μου τα 'χει ξανακάνει.


Ναι καταλαβαινω, ειναι αρκετοι που δεν θελουν beta γιατι δεν εχουν χρονο, ορεξη για πειραματα (αν εχουν πολλες ρυθμισεις) κλπ ... αφου ολα καλα & εφοσον ειναι το πιο τελευταιο λογισμικο, οτι καλυτερο υπαρχει (υποτιθεται) για την ωρα ... κρατα αυτο (ξερω αναγκαστικα) ... αλλα αν τυχει παλι κατι, κανε ενα reboot, νομιζω θα ειναι οκ παλι παλι για μερικες μερες ... ξανα ποσταρω γιατι εχω την πληροφορια, για επισημη θα παρει κανα διμηνο περιπου

- - - Updated - - -




> To mail εστάλθη. Πάρα μα πάρα πολλά crc errors Μπάμπη.


Να αναμενεις να μιλησουν μαζι σου, μαλλον θα σου δωσουν μερικα commands να δοκιμασεις, οποτε μεταξυ σας πλεον ... και επλιζω να δεις μια μικρη καλυτερευση (δεν πιστευω να δεις μεγαλη διαφορα αν η η γραμμη με -3 stability εχει ακομα πολλα λαθη, γιατι καπου πρεπει να εχει θεμα η γραμμη, απλα το αλλο modem μπορει να ειναι λιγο πιο συμβατο και εκανε musk τυχον προβλημα)

----------


## batouska

> Να αναμενεις να μιλησουν μαζι σου, μαλλον θα σου δωσουν μερικα commands να δοκιμασεις, οποτε μεταξυ σας πλεον ... και επλιζω να δεις μια μικρη καλυτερευση (δεν πιστευω να δεις μεγαλη διαφορα αν η η γραμμη με -3 stability εχει ακομα πολλα λαθη, γιατι καπου πρεπει να εχει θεμα η γραμμη, απλα το αλλο modem μπορει να ειναι λιγο πιο συμβατο και εκανε musk τυχον προβλημα)


Λοιπόν μου είπανε να εκτελέσω wan dmt2 set pcb 2 0 σε telnet. 

Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έπεσε ακόμα πιο πολύ και τα λάθη λιγόστεψαν. Στα 4 λεπτα είχα 44 crc.
Τι να τους πω τώρα; Η παραπάνω εντολή να υποθέσω πως πειράζει to snr. Αλλάζει και το modulation;

----------


## babis3g

> Λοιπόν μου είπανε να εκτελέσω wan dmt2 set pcb 2 0 σε telnet. 
> 
> Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έπεσε ακόμα πιο πολύ και τα λάθη λιγόστεψαν. Στα 4 λεπτα είχα 44 crc.
> Τι να τους πω τώρα; Η παραπάνω εντολή να υποθέσω πως πειράζει to snr. Αλλάζει και το modulation;


δεν ξερω την συγκεκριμενη εντολη ... ρωτησε τους ... νομιζω εχει να κανει με το path (σε interleave το αυξανει, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) η βαζει τον επεξεργαστη σε πιο χαμηλη λειτουργεια, θα παιξω με αυτη τη ρυθμιση μετα

κανε το εξης για δοκιμη
βαλε το stability στο κανονικο disable η σε μειον 1 (να μην χασεις πολλη ταχυτητα) και βαλε την εντολη που σου εδωσαν, αν εχει λαθη αλλα ειναι λιγο καλυτερα απο το να βαλεις το stability στο -3, ασε το ετσι ΑΝ τα λαθη δεν σου κανουν προβλημα με αργο internet ασε το ετσι και βαλε 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα

Τωρα δεν ξερω τι να τους πεις, αλλα αφου δεν εχεις πολλα λαθη πλεον μπορει να σου πουν οτι εισαι οκ ετσι ... ομως εχασες πολυ ταχυτητα και δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα
και εμενα η γραμμη μου γραφει λαθη στο full, μεχρι χτες ειχα 68.000 και απο χτες εως σημερα (πολυ αερα εδω, πηγε να παρει και την στεγη) αενβηκαν στα 400.000+
και εχω βαλει το snr στο -2, και αλλο συμβατο modem που δοκιμασα τα ιδια, οποτε σε καταλαβαινω

----------


## batouska

> δεν ξερω την συγκεκριμενη εντολη ... ρωτησε τους ... νομιζω εχει να κανει με το path (σε interleave το αυξανει, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) η βαζει τον επεξεργαστη σε πιο χαμηλη λειτουργεια, θα παιξω με αυτη τη ρυθμιση μετα
> 
> κανε το εξης για δοκιμη
> βαλε το stability στο κανονικο disable η σε μειον 1 (να μην χασεις πολλη ταχυτητα) και βαλε την εντολη που σου εδωσαν, αν εχει λαθη αλλα ειναι λιγο καλυτερα απο το να βαλεις το stability στο -3, ασε το ετσι ΑΝ τα λαθη δεν σου κανουν προβλημα με αργο internet ασε το ετσι και βαλε 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα
> 
> Τωρα δεν ξερω τι να τους πεις, αλλα αφου δεν εχεις πολλα λαθη πλεον μπορει να σου πουν οτι εισαι οκ ετσι ... ομως εχασες πολυ ταχυτητα και δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα
> και εμενα η γραμμη μου γραφει λαθη στο full, μεχρι χτες ειχα 68.000 και απο χτες εως σημερα (πολυ αερα εδω, πηγε να παρει και την στεγη) αενβηκαν στα 400.000+
> και εχω βαλει το snr στο -2, και αλλο συμβατο modem που δοκιμασα τα ιδια, οποτε σε καταλαβαινω


Φαίνεται πως επιδρά στο υπάρχον σετ απ. Με ΟΤΕ είχα 13 με 14 mbps και τωρα (που θεωρητικά είναι η ιδια γραμμη) έχουμε καταντησει εδω που βλεπεις.

----------


## lady_in_black

Mε fastpath δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα ισως πρεπει να την γυρισεις σε interleaved.

----------


## babis3g

ουτε και εγω νομιζω μπορεις να κανεις πολλα εκτος αν σου δωσουν κανα λογισμικο εκει στην Asus ειδικο για πολυ θορυβο
αν εχεις πολλες πριζες κανεις ελεχνο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...25#post5507825
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BC%CE%B7%CF%82

η οπως ειπε ο φιλος ζητας interleaved (εκτος αν παιζεις on line παιχνιδια) παλι θα εχει λαθη αλλα πιο λιγα και ισως να μπορεις να βαλεις το stability σε disable η μειον 1

Tωρα αν το αλλο modem oπως λες δεν εχει πολλα λαθη, ασε ετσι την γραμμη (μην αλλαξεις profile σε inteleaved) και βαλε αυτο για modem & το dsl 52 σκετο router (αλλο modem με pppoe η bridge mode > καλωδιο απο το lan του παροχου > στο extra μπλε wan port > dual wan > δεν το ενεργοποιεις αλλα διαλεγεις ενα απο τα 4 lans > internet connection με pppoe (αν το αλλο modem παιρνει bridge mode τοτε βαζεις το user name pass στο asus)
Στο dsl 52 το ασυρματο και το υπολοιπο routing θα παραμεινει το ιδιο

----------


## Sinadroi

> Ποιο λογισμικο εχεις αν μπορω να το κοιταξω, αν μπορεις δωσε μου ενα set up να δοκιμασω, αλλα εχε υποψην καποιες φορες θελει το modem μια επανακινηση για να δουλεψει το port forward


Έχω το τελευταίο επίσημο 1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807.

Το setup είναι το παρακάτω, θεωρώ τίποτα περίεργο ή ασυνήθιστο.
Ο .2 είναι ένα PC που τρέχει Win 7 Pro και έχει client για vnc o ο οποίος λειτουργεί σωστά και από wan αλλά όχι το rdp (3359). Δεν ξέρω αν ο ΟΤΕ που έχω άρχισε να κόβει κάποιες πόρτες ή services (παλιά έκοβε κάποια πράγματα και τα είχα ανοίξει αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα αυτό).
Ο .16 είναι ένα καταγραφικό DVR, το οποίο λειτουργεί μια χαρά όταν χρησιμοποιώ τον android client, αλλά όχι όταν πάω να ανοίξω από wan το web interface.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω. Θα προσπαθησω να τσεκαρω μετα αργα η αυριο, οταν φυγουν οι καλεσμενοι

----------


## babis3g

> Έχω το τελευταίο επίσημο 1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807.
> 
> Το setup είναι το παρακάτω, θεωρώ τίποτα περίεργο ή ασυνήθιστο.
> Ο .2 είναι ένα PC που τρέχει Win 7 Pro και έχει client για vnc o ο οποίος λειτουργεί σωστά και από wan αλλά όχι το rdp (3359). Δεν ξέρω αν ο ΟΤΕ που έχω άρχισε να κόβει κάποιες πόρτες ή services (παλιά έκοβε κάποια πράγματα και τα είχα ανοίξει αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα αυτό).
> Ο .16 είναι ένα καταγραφικό DVR, το οποίο λειτουργεί μια χαρά όταν χρησιμοποιώ τον android client, αλλά όχι όταν πάω να ανοίξω από wan το web interface.


Δεν βρισκουμε το προβλημα ... μαλλον οπως εχει εσυ τις ρυθμισεις ... στειλε feedback form και κανε tick τα 4 μικρα τετραγωνακια με τα settings file / ip tables ... στο commend box γραψε το προβλημα και referred by babis3g και πες μου οταν το κανεις να τους ειδοποιησω, ευχαριστω

----------


## Sinadroi

> Δεν βρισκουμε το προβλημα ... μαλλον οπως εχει εσυ τις ρυθμισεις ... στειλε feedback form και κανε tick τα 4 μικρα τετραγωνακια με τα settings file / ip tables ... στο commend box γραψε το προβλημα και referred by babis3g και πες μου οταν το κανεις να τους ειδοποιησω, ευχαριστω


Μόλις το έκανα. Σ' ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την υποστήριξη!

----------


## babis3g

> Μόλις το έκανα. Σ' ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την υποστήριξη!


και εγω τους ενημερωσα, οποτε πιστευω να μην αργησουν να δουν το προβλημα σου, και εγω ευχαριστω

----------


## tsoris

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Είμαι ένας νέος κάτοχος του Asus DSL-AC52U και μπορώ να πω ότι με έχει ενθουσιάσει πάρα πολύ με τις λειτουργίες του. Επίσης έχω σύνδεση με Vodafone. Έχω όμως την παρακάτω απορία. Γιατί το upload που πιάνει είναι maximum τα 950-960; Παραθέτω επίσης και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου. Με το ZTE της Vodafone με κλείδωνε ελάχιστα υψηλότερα δλδ κοντά στα 16mbps αλλά αυτό δεν είναι θέμα. Είμαι με το beta firmware 9.1.2.3.0

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα παιδιά! Είμαι ένας νέος κάτοχος του Asus DSL-AC52U και μπορώ να πω ότι με έχει ενθουσιάσει πάρα πολύ με τις λειτουργίες του. Επίσης έχω σύνδεση με Vodafone. Έχω όμως την παρακάτω απορία. Γιατί το upload που πιάνει είναι maximum τα 950-960; Παραθέτω επίσης και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου. Με το ZTE της Vodafone με κλείδωνε ελάχιστα υψηλότερα δλδ κοντά στα 16mbps αλλά αυτό δεν είναι θέμα. Είμαι με το beta firmware 9.1.2.3.0


Nομιζω το dsl chipset που εχει το συγκεκριμενο σε interleaved profile εχει λιγο πιο χαμηλο upload (ας το πω απλα το συγκεκριμενο modem)

Πηγαινε στη σελιδα dsl settings και δοκιμασε το εξης

Για το upload στο annex mode δοκιμασε το annex M (ΑΝ συνχρονισει) αν οχι βαλε το οπως πριν

Για να παρεις λιγο την ταχυτητα που λες οτι το αλλο ειχε (16 mbps ... 15386 αυτο) κλεισε το dynamic line adjustment adsl ... ενεργοποισε το stability adjustment και βαλε το στο 1 ... θα ερθει το ιδιο

----------


## tsoris

Δοκίμασα με ΑΝΝΕΧ Μ αλλά δεν μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει η γραμμή, όπως επίσης δοκίμασα και fast path αλλά με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής είναι δώρον άδωρον. Με 1 στο stability adjustment η γραμμή συγχρόνισε όπως και πριν. Έχω μια άλλη απορία. Το Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment τι κάνει ακριβώς και που να το έχω (high performance, stable); Επίσης έχω ενεργοποιήσει το download manager για torrent. Όμως όταν πατάω στο usb application κολλάει στο upgrading apps είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;

----------


## nikosgnr

Τελικά το κόλλημα μου το ξανάκανε. Κλασικά πάλι για κανά 10' όπου και κατέληξα να το κλείσω και να το ανοίξω ξανά.

----------


## babis3g

> Δοκίμασα με ΑΝΝΕΧ Μ αλλά δεν μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει η γραμμή, όπως επίσης δοκίμασα και fast path αλλά με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής είναι δώρον άδωρον. Με 1 στο stability adjustment η γραμμή συγχρόνισε όπως και πριν. Έχω μια άλλη απορία. Το Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment τι κάνει ακριβώς και που να το έχω (high performance, stable); Επίσης έχω ενεργοποιήσει το download manager για torrent. Όμως όταν πατάω στο usb application κολλάει στο upgrading apps είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178566


Ναι, δεν περιμενα να συνχρονισει με annex M, αλλα αξιξε η δοκιμη ... Ασε το stability adjustment στο 1 αφου κερδισες την παλια ταχυτητα ... Rx agc gain ειναι κατι σαν ενισχυτης για πιο ελενχομενο πλατος σηματος, αλλα συνηθως εχει επιδραση στα λαθη με το Asus, πρειε να δοκιμασεις με την γραμμη σου αν εχει πιο πολλα η πιο λιγα αν ειναι ενεργοποιημενο ... για το θεμα του download manager, νομιζω δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο, εχεις κανεις reset μετα την αναβαθμηση? αν ναι ποιο λογισμικο εχεις για να το ελεγξω

- - - Updated - - -




> Τελικά το κόλλημα μου το ξανάκανε. Κλασικά πάλι για κανά 10' όπου και κατέληξα να το κλείσω και να το ανοίξω ξανά.


Αν εννοεις που κολλαει το internet? μηπως εχει μαζεψει πολλα λαθη η γραμμη? και ειναι απο απο χασιμο πακετων? ειχες ανεβασει στατιστικα πιο πριν?

----------


## nikosgnr

Ποιό θες να σου ανεβάσω να δείς?

----------


## babis3g

Oταν σου ξανα κανει προβλημα με αργο internet ανεβασε μια τετοια σελιδα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1461839988
Γιατι ειναι περιεργο με την τελευταια beta δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα με αργο internet, εκτος αν η γραμμη μου μαζεψει πολλα λαθη

----------


## nikosgnr

> Oταν σου ξανα κανει προβλημα με αργο internet ανεβασε μια τετοια σελιδα
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1461839988
> Γιατι ειναι περιεργο με την τελευταια beta δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα με αργο internet, εκτος αν η γραμμη μου μαζεψει πολλα λαθη


Α τα στατιστικά θες. Τα είχα βάλει πριν λίγο καιρό εδώ, αν και δε φαίνεται κάτι.

Όταν το ξανακάνει θα το τσεκάρω ξανά.




> Ας βάλω και τα δικά μου εδώ.. Το τελευταίο Update το περνάμε? Τώρα είμαι με την 1.1.1.2.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω, αν το ξανα κανει κοιτα ποσα ειναι τα crc downstream (15 τωρα)

----------


## gacp

Κάποιο νέο για το AiProtection έχουμε ? (parental controls)

----------


## babis3g

> Κάποιο νέο για το AiProtection έχουμε ? (parental controls)


Πηρα λογισμικο (για δοκιμη) πριν καιρο που ειχε airotection μονο σε firewall (απο την microtrend) οχι σε parental ... οι πληροφοριες που εχω ειναι οτι θα βγει τωρα αρχες χρονου μονο σε firewall / security ... και ειναι υπο σκεψη (αρα πολυ αργοτερα) aiprotection parental & adaptive qos ... αυτο ισχυει και στα αλλα μοντελα πχ ac55, ac56 κλπ

----------


## gacp

Υπάρχει κάποιο xDSL modem της Asus που έχει αυτή την στιγμή το πλήρες AiProtection ? (+parental)

----------


## babis3g

> Υπάρχει κάποιο xDSL modem της Asus που έχει αυτή την στιγμή το πλήρες AiProtection ? (+parental)


Οχι, μονο το dsl ac68u εχει ολα τα adaptive qos, band monitor, aiprotection, πλην του aiprotection parental ... θα ρωτησω αν ειναι στο σχεδιο να μπει και το aiparental

----------


## gacp

Ναι, ρώτησε το αν θέλεις. Ήρθε η ώρα να αρχίσω να βλέπω τα modem-router και ως προς το κομμάτι των parental.

----------


## Sinadroi

Τελικά ήταν αυτό που υποψιαζόμουν:



> Δεν ξέρω αν ο ΟΤΕ που έχω άρχισε να κόβει κάποιες πόρτες ή services (παλιά έκοβε κάποια πράγματα και τα είχα ανοίξει αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα αυτό)


Έπρεπε να μπω στο my.otenet.gr και να απενεργοποιήσω την "αυξημένη προστασία". Προφανώς κόβει την πόρτα 3389 (μόνο την πόρτα, γιατί με forward από κάποια άσχετη δούλεψε!) και το HTTP (αυτό δεν έπαιζε ούτε με αλλαγή πόρτας).
Πλέον φαίνονται όλα ΟΚ και δεν υπήρχε θέμα με το router. 
Babis, αν έχει νόημα, μπορείς να τους πεις να αγνοήσουν το feedback.




> Δεν βρισκουμε το προβλημα ... μαλλον οπως εχει εσυ τις ρυθμισεις ... στειλε feedback form και κανε tick τα 4 μικρα τετραγωνακια με τα settings file / ip tables ... στο commend box γραψε το προβλημα και referred by babis3g και πες μου οταν το κανεις να τους ειδοποιησω, ευχαριστω


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

> Babis, αν έχει νόημα, μπορείς να τους πεις να αγνοήσουν το feedback.
> Ευχαριστώ!


Αν εστειλες θα τους το πω, ποια ημερομηνια ηταν? αν δεν εστειλες μην ανυσηχεις

UPDATE 
σε βρηκα αμεσως και τους ενημερωσα ολα οκ, ευχαριστω για το update

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, ρώτησε το αν θέλεις. Ήρθε η ώρα να αρχίσω να βλέπω τα modem-router και ως προς το κομμάτι των parental.


Ειναι ηδη στο dsl ac68u (το δικο μου dsl68 δεν παιζει πλεον και δεν μπορουσα να δω) ... ειναι στο AiProtection > Parental Controls > Web & Apps Filters section



Για το dsl ac52 / 56 θα το εχουν σχετικα πολυ συντομα, οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις αλλο Asus

----------


## gacp

Τέλεια !!!  :One thumb up: 
Αν και με τα mtk των asus κλειδώνω χαμηλότερα στο broadcom dslam μου όλα τα λοιπά καλούδια με κάνουν να το έχω ποιο πολλές ώρες πάνω από το Vr600.
Πάντως, μιας και από ότι κατάλαβα ψάχνοντας λίγο το θέμα των parental, το "οικοσύστημα" των asus *aiprotection* είναι κορυφή οπότε σε κάθε περίπτωση ελέω κάποιας καλής προσφοράς μπορώ να πάω σε ac68u αλλά σίγουρα θα προτιμούσα να μπει και το ac52u που ήδη έχω.
(το μικρόβιο όμως του ac68u με έχει μολύνει ...  :Razz: )

----------


## babis3g

> Τέλεια !!! 
> Αν και με τα mtk των asus κλειδώνω χαμηλότερα στο broadcom dslam μου όλα τα λοιπά καλούδια με κάνουν να το έχω ποιο πολλές ώρες πάνω από το Vr600.


Δεν το εγραψα σε αλλο topic για να μην το "μολυνω" και νομιζουν οι χρηστες εχουν θεμα τα καινουρια broadcom ... αλλα για την ταχυτητα που λες λειδωνει λιγο πιο χαμηλα ... εγω νομιζω τα Asus meditek μπορει να χανουν λιγο ταχυτητα (μην ξεχναμε υπαρχει και το snr tweak σε οσους εχουν καλες γραμμες να ανεβασουν λιγο ωστε να ερθει στα ισιατης) ...  αλλα πιστεψε με ειναι πιο σταθερα και απο τα συμβατα
Το λεω γιατι ειμαι σε broadcom dslam και εχω δοκιμασει το zyxel vgm1312, asus dsl ac87vg & και τωρα ενα αλλο καινουριο (και τα 3 broadcom > σε broadcom dslam) και μου κανουν αποσυνδεσεις, δεν ειναι μονο τα Asus

Κατεργαψα logs και η broadcom απαντησε οτι υπαρχει REIN / Impulse Noise στην γραμμη και η μονη λυση ειναι να βρεθει η πηγη του προβληματος ... δεν ενδιαφερθηκαν για φτιαξουν το προιν τους
Συμπεραινω οτι επειδη εχουν πουλησει σε τοσους παροχους δεν μπαινουν στο κοπο, σε σχεση με την mediatek που νομιζω εχουν ανεβει πολυ γιατι απλα πιστευω ενδιαφερονται πιο πολυ




> Πάντως, μιας και από ότι κατάλαβα ψάχνοντας λίγο το θέμα των parental, το "οικοσύστημα" των asus aiprotection είναι κορυφή οπότε σε κάθε περίπτωση ελέω κάποιας καλής προσφοράς μπορώ να πάω σε ac68u αλλά σίγουρα θα προτιμούσα να μπει και το ac52u που ήδη έχω.
> (το μικρόβιο όμως του ac68u με έχει μολύνει ...


Καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις, θα ελεγα να αφησεις αυτο που εχεις και αργοτερα παιρνεις καποια αλλη μαρκα, αφου αρχισες να αγοραζεις μερικα ... η μονη διαφορα που θα δεις ειναι λιγο καλυτερο ασυρματο σημα και το adaptive qos ... απο ρυθμισεις dsl & menu ειναι ... σχεδον ιδια ... τωρα γνωμη μου ειναι αυτη, δεν παει να πει οτι εχω δικιο

----------


## Sinadroi

Υπάρχει κάποια πρόβλεψη στα URL filters να μπορούμε να τα συνδυάσουμε και με source IP ή MAC address?

----------


## babis3g

> Υπάρχει κάποια πρόβλεψη στα URL filters να μπορούμε να τα συνδυάσουμε και με source IP ή MAC address?


Δεν νομιιζω αλλα θα το ρωτησω / αναφερω μηπως / αν το εχουν υποψην μελλοντικα

EDIT

Μου ειπαν θα το εχουν υποψην μελλοντικα, αλλα αν το κανουν το κοβω να αργει, ευχαριστω ... παντως μηνυμα εσταλει

----------


## MD1032

Καλησπέρα,
Έχω cosmote vdsl 30mbps στο ΑΚ Νέου Κόσμου, το τηλέφωνο σε ξεχωριστή γραμμή με splitter (όχι voip) και το άθλιο speedport 2i δεν με καλύπτει, γνωρίζετε εάν είναι συμβατό το συγκεκριμένο router με τα μηχανήματα της cosmote που έχουν στα ΑΚ?
Στο 13888 που κάλεσα να ρωτήσω μου είπαν απλά να είναι συμβατό με την γραμμή μου (PSTN).

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα,
> Έχω cosmote vdsl 30mbps στο ΑΚ Νέου Κόσμου, το τηλέφωνο σε ξεχωριστή γραμμή με splitter (όχι voip) και το άθλιο speedport 2i δεν με καλύπτει, γνωρίζετε εάν είναι συμβατό το συγκεκριμένο router με τα μηχανήματα της cosmote που έχουν στα ΑΚ?
> Στο 13888 που κάλεσα να ρωτήσω μου είπαν απλά να είναι συμβατό με την γραμμή μου (PSTN).


ναι θα παιξει με τον οποιο παροχο και σε ολο τον κοσμο ... το dsl ac52 ειναι multi annex (pstn, isdn) και θα παιξει με την οποια γραμμη 1000% αρα και του οτε ... και εγω με οτε το εχω (adsl)
οι ρυθμισεις για vdsl εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1469006354
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...8&d=1469006355
ipv6
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...9&d=1469006356
dsl settings ... αλλα και να αφησεις τις dsl ρυθμισεις οπως ειναι απο το εργοστασιο παλι ειναι οκ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...0&d=1469006357

Η cosmote στα ΑΚ εχουν συνηθως broadcom & σπανια ikanos ... το dsl ac52 ειναι meditek ... μπορει να δεις ενα μικρο κλειδωμα πιο κατω, αλλα αν τυχει, εχει snr tweak (δες φωτο dsl settings, ειναι το stability Adjustment) για να αυξησεις ταχυτητα (αν η γραμμη σου ειναι καλη)

----------


## paparen

παρακαλω αν το πετυχετε προσφορα πουθενα γραψτε, γιατι ενδιαφερομαι να το αγορασω. Θελω απο ελλαδα για να παρω και τιμολογιο. Θυμαμαι οτι το eshop το ειχε βγαλει παλαιοτερα στα 80ευρω, αλλα τωρα το εχει100. Θελω απο ελλαδα για να παρω και τιμολογιο.

----------


## babis3g

Οταν βγαινει προσφορα σε τετοια τιμη παντα το λεμε ... επισης αν γραφτεις στο newsletter στο μαγαζι που ανεφερες, βγαινει και εκει προσφορα που μπορει να μας προλαβεις

----------


## giogio

Μολις το χτυπησα και εγω, πρωην κατοχος Ν14U (TΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ) εντυπωσεις θετικοτατες..παντως ειναι μερα με την νυχτα σε σχεση με το Ν14U σε ολα του..

----------


## babis3g

> Μολις το χτυπησα και εγω, πρωην κατοχος Ν14U (TΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ) εντυπωσεις θετικοτατες..παντως ειναι μερα με την νυχτα σε σχεση με το Ν14U σε ολα του..


Μεγεια ... 64 ram το Ν14, 128 ddr3 το dsl ac52 και διπλασιος ο processor ... συντομα θα βγει λογισμικο και με aiprotection/parental οποτε ριχνε την ματια σου που θα το ανεβασω οταν ειναι ετοιμο

----------


## giogio

> Μεγεια ... 64 ram το Ν14, 128 ddr3 το dsl ac52 και διπλασιος ο processor ... συντομα θα βγει λογισμικο και με aiprotection/parental οποτε ριχνε την ματια σου που θα το ανεβασω οταν ειναι ετοιμο


Σε ευχαριστω μπαμπη!! εχει το 1.1.1.2 μεσα απο firmware και σκεφτομαι να παω στο τελευταιο beta.. το noise εγω το εχω κατεβασει για να κλειδωσει ψηλα αλλα τσεκαρω και τα crc και αν δω χαμο το φτιαχνω μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει.

----------


## babis3g

πωωω ... πολυ χαμηλα σε εχουν, εγω με ιδιο attenuation (οκ μια μοναδα πιο κατω που δεν εχει σημαντικη διαφορα) παω 14αρα (οταν ειναι στις καλες τις η γραμμη γιατι εχω rein) και χωρις να πειραξω το snr, σε 8αρι profile που με ειχαν βαλει
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181

----------


## giogio

> πωωω ... πολυ χαμηλα σε εχουν, εγω με ιδιο attenuation (οκ μια μοναδα πιο κατω που δεν εχει σημαντικη διαφορα) παω 14αρα (οταν ειναι στις καλες τις η γραμμη γιατι εχω rein) και χωρις να πειραξω το snr, σε 8αρι profile που με ειχαν βαλει
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181


Ναι το ξέρω μπορώ να κάνω κάτι να το αλλάξουν η θα αρχίσουν τις δικαιολογίες τόσα χ.λ.μ απόσταση τόσο κλειδώνεις, εμένα μου λένε ότι το προφίλ μου είναι ανοιχτό 24αρι και δεν με εxουν κλειδώσει καπου

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι το ξέρω μπορώ να κάνω κάτι να το αλλάξουν η θα αρχίσουν τις δικαιολογίες τόσα χ.λ.μ απόσταση τόσο κλειδώνεις, εμένα μου λένε ότι το προφίλ μου είναι ανοιχτό 24αρι και δεν με εxουν κλειδώσει καπου


Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να σου πουν, απο τοσο παει η περιοχη μεχρι βλαβη στην εγκατασταση σου κλπ ... μαλλον ψεματα λενε οτι ειναι μεχρι 24 .. ισως μεχρι 12 ... το λεω γιατι και εγω οταν πειραξω το stability full δεν παει πανω απο 16.200 kbps και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι μεχρι 24, αρα 100% ειναι μεχρι 16, γιατι αν ηταν παραπανω θα πηγαινε 16.700 - 16.900 - 17.100 κλπ, αντι αυτου πανω απο 16200 δεν παει

----------


## giogio

> Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να σου πουν, απο τοσο παει η περιοχη μεχρι βλαβη στην εγκατασταση σου κλπ ... μαλλον ψεματα λενε οτι ειναι μεχρι 24 .. ισως μεχρι 12 ... το λεω γιατι και εγω οταν πειραξω το stability full δεν παει πανω απο 16.200 kbps και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι μεχρι 24, αρα 100% ειναι μεχρι 16, γιατι αν ηταν παραπανω θα πηγαινε 16.700 - 16.900 - 17.100 κλπ, αντι αυτου πανω απο 16200 δεν παει


Και εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι σε 12αρι προφιλ με εχουν, θα παρω τηλεφωνο και θα ενημερωσω του περασα το τελευταιο firmware το επισημο απο το site της asus και δειχνει να πηγαινει πολυ καλα.

----------


## babis3g

> Και εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι σε 12αρι προφιλ με εχουν, θα παρω τηλεφωνο και θα ενημερωσω του περασα το τελευταιο firmware το επισημο απο το site της asus και δειχνει να πηγαινει πολυ καλα.


το τελευταιο επισημο μπορει να μουκωνει, απο οτι ανεφεραν μερικοι,  δηλαδη μετα απο λιγες μερες μπορει να κολλαει, μαλλον σε αυτους που εχει πολλα λαθη η γραμμη ... ασε το ετσι, αφου παει καλα (αν δουλευει δεν πειραζεται) ... αν τυχει θεμα, η beta που εδειξα, νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη μεχρι τωρα

----------


## giogio

> το τελευταιο επισημο μπορει να μουκωνει, απο οτι ανεφεραν μερικοι,  δηλαδη μετα απο λιγες μερες μπορει να κολλαει, μαλλον σε αυτους που εχει πολλα λαθη η γραμμη ... ασε το ετσι, αφου παει καλα (αν δουλευει δεν πειραζεται) ... αν τυχει θεμα, η beta που εδειξα, νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη μεχρι τωρα


Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο οχι στο 13888 αλλα σε αλλο νουμερο και θα κανουν μου ειπε την αλλαγη,τωρα περναω την beta να δω πως θα τα παει.

----------


## giogio

Έβαλα την beta όντως είναι πολύ καλύτερη σε όλα της,σύνδεσα και ένα μόντεμ επάνω στην έξοδο του USB και συγκεκριμένα το E5577 που πιάνω φουλ 4g με την wind και σε συνδυασμό με την γραμμή του DSL ενεργοποίησα το dual wan και η ταχύτητα από 10 11 στο download πήγε στα 20+ είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ το speedbooster.

----------


## giogio

Υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση για να  δουλευουν σταθερα ταυτοχρονα και οι δυο μπαντες; Ρωταω γιατι ενω ειναι ενεργες και οι δυο μπαντες σε αναζητηση που κανω απο συσκευες που υποστηριζουν τα 5G κινητο tvbox βλεπω μονο την 2.4G διαθεσιμη και πρεπει να μπω μεσα στο μενου του ρουτερ και να ενεργοποιησω ξανα την μπαντα των 5G και τοτε οι συσκευες την βλεπουν κανονικα ειμαι με την τελευταια beta.

----------


## jefman

Εμένα είναι πάντα ενεργά τα 5G και τα 2.4G, δεν έχω κανει κάποια ρύθμιση, ενα τηλέφωνο που έχω 5G συνδέεται όποτε του ανοίγω το wifi στο 5G.
Επειδή θα πάω σε Wind Vdsl μηπως κάποιος ξέρει τι ρυθμίσεις θέλει το modem μας, τώρα είμαι σε Forthnet adsl. Δεν πιστεύω να δίνει voip η Wind, σωστά;

----------


## TearDrop

> Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο οχι στο 13888 αλλα σε αλλο νουμερο και θα κανουν μου ειπε την αλλαγη,τωρα περναω την beta να δω πως θα τα παει.


Φίλε μου σε ποιό τηλέφωνο πήρες? Εχω μιλήσει με το 13888 αρκετές φορές και ισχυρίζονται οτι με έχουν σε 24αρι προφιλ. Έχω 25 attenuation και παει max 12mbit. Ειμαι 99% σίγουρος οτι με εχουν κουμπώσει σε 12αρι αλλά επιμένουν.

----------


## babis3g

> Υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση για να  δουλευουν σταθερα ταυτοχρονα και οι δυο μπαντες; Ρωταω γιατι ενω ειναι ενεργες και οι δυο μπαντες σε αναζητηση που κανω απο συσκευες που υποστηριζουν τα 5G κινητο tvbox βλεπω μονο την 2.4G διαθεσιμη και πρεπει να μπω μεσα στο μενου του ρουτερ και να ενεργοποιησω ξανα την μπαντα των 5G και τοτε οι συσκευες την βλεπουν κανονικα ειμαι με την τελευταια beta.


Συνηθως ως εχουν οι ρυθμισεις του ασυρματου απο το εργοστασιο, ειναι οκ ... αλλαξε καναλι χειροκινητα . πχ στο 6 (control channel) και το channel bandwidth ...
Αν εχεις καποια τηλεφωνικη συσκευη κοντα στο modem, βαλε την πιο μακρυα και δοκιμασε ξανα
Εχεις κανει reset μετα την αναβθμηση? πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτεροπλτα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη? στο τελευταιο beta?



> Εμένα είναι πάντα ενεργά τα 5G και τα 2.4G, δεν έχω κανει κάποια ρύθμιση, ενα τηλέφωνο που έχω 5G συνδέεται όποτε του ανοίγω το wifi στο 5G.
> Επειδή θα πάω σε Wind Vdsl μηπως κάποιος ξέρει τι ρυθμίσεις θέλει το modem μας, τώρα είμαι σε Forthnet adsl. Δεν πιστεύω να δίνει voip η Wind, σωστά;


Mονο το username / password ... ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιδια πχ vpi/vci / authentication, καθως και στο dsl settings ... αν δεν σεχεις ιντερνετ (οταν αλλαξεις παροχο) κανε του ενα reset και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, και πρεπει να ειναι οκ

----------


## giogio

> Συνηθως ως εχουν οι ρυθμισεις του ασυρματου απο το εργοστασιο, ειναι οκ ... αλλαξε καναλι χειροκινητα . πχ στο 6 (control channel) και το channel bandwidth ...
> Αν εχεις καποια τηλεφωνικη συσκευη κοντα στο modem, βαλε την πιο μακρυα και δοκιμασε ξανα
> Εχεις κανει reset μετα την αναβθμηση? πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτεροπλτα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη? στο τελευταιο beta?
> 
> Mονο το username / password ... ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιδια πχ vpi/vci / authentication, καθως και στο dsl settings ... αν δεν σεχεις ιντερνετ (οταν αλλαξεις παροχο) κανε του ενα reset και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, και πρεπει να ειναι οκ


Ναι το ξαναεστησα απο την αρχη με reset και με την τελευταια beta θα το παρακουλουθησω παλι να δω τι παιζει.

----------


## jefman

> Mονο το username / password ... ολα τα αλλα ειναι ιδια πχ vpi/vci / authentication, καθως και στο dsl settings ... αν δεν σεχεις ιντερνετ (οταν αλλαξεις παροχο) κανε του ενα reset και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, και πρεπει να ειναι οκ


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## takhs764

καλησπερα να ρωτησω αν ξερεις αυτο το modem router asus dsl ac52 εχει NAT Loopback?

----------


## babis3g

Απο οσο ξερω βαση των αλλων μοντελων υποστηριζει, αλλα θα τσεκαρω και θα πιστευω να σου αυριο

----------


## takhs764

> Απο οσο ξερω βαση των αλλων μοντελων υποστηριζει, αλλα θα τσεκαρω και θα πιστευω να σου αυριο


εγω θελω να μην το εχει η να εχει επιλογη

----------


## babis3g

Μου ειπαν οτι NAT loopback θα δουλεψει, δεν υπαρχουν ρυθμισεις απλα αυτοματα θα παρει οτι χρειαστει, αν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα τους γραφουμε να το κοιταξουν

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...42#post5817842

----------


## panostr

Καλησπερα στην παρεα!! Πριν μια βδομαδα αγορασα και εγω το εν λογω μοντελο και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι εξαιρετικο. Το μονο ομως που δε μπορω να καταφερω ειναι να ρυθμισω το DDNS(noip). Ενω βαζω ολα τα στοιχεια σωστα, δε μπορει να κανει authentication. Γνωριζει κανεις τι παιζει? Θελει και καποια αλλη ρυθμιση?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα στην παρεα!! Πριν μια βδομαδα αγορασα και εγω το εν λογω μοντελο και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι εξαιρετικο. Το μονο ομως που δε μπορω να καταφερω ειναι να ρυθμισω το DDNS(noip). Ενω βαζω ολα τα στοιχεια σωστα, δε μπορει να κανει authentication. Γνωριζει κανεις τι παιζει? Θελει και καποια αλλη ρυθμιση?


http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/asus-ddns/
https://www.asus.com/gr/support/FAQ/1011725/
Aν δεν παιζει, αναβαθμησε λογισμικο σε αυτο που ειναι το τελευταιο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...95#post6078095
μετα reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη, αν προβλημα να το αναφερουμε

----------


## panostr

> http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/asus-ddns/
> https://www.asus.com/gr/support/FAQ/1011725/
> Aν δεν παιζει, αναβαθμησε λογισμικο σε αυτο που ειναι το τελευταιο
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...95#post6078095
> μετα reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη, αν προβλημα να το αναφερουμε


Δοκιμασα με το firmware που ποσταρες αλλα τπτ. Παρακατω εχω screen το τι μου βγαζει.

----------


## babis3g

Απο τη φωτο καταλαβα οτι κανεις log in με το username? δοκιμασε με το email, να κανεις log in? θα το αναφερω

----------


## batouska

> Δοκιμασα με το firmware που ποσταρες αλλα τπτ. Παρακατω εχω screen το τι μου βγαζει.


Στο host name δεν εχεις βαλει την σελιδα σου. Εμενα μου δουλευει κανονικα (με user και οχι μαιλ).

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστουμε, αρα δεν φαινεται να ειναι bug

----------


## panostr

> Στο host name δεν εχεις βαλει την σελιδα σου. Εμενα μου δουλευει κανονικα (με user και οχι μαιλ).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179738


@babis3g
Και με username και με εμαιλ μου βγαζει το ιδιο.

@batouska
Βαζω κανονικα hostname απλα δεν ξερω γτ δεν το εμφανιζει. Ακριβως οπως κι εσένα και μου βγαζει τις κιτρινες προειδοποιησεις.

----------


## babis3g

Σιγουρα εκανες reset μετα την αναβθμηση λογισμικου? πατωντας συνεχομενα το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα? και οι ρυθμισεις ολες απο την αρχη? οχι back up file, που βοηθηαει για καλη λειτουργικοτητα
Γιατι με το ιδιο λογισμικο σε αλλον να δουλευει, δεν δειχνει να εχει bug

----------


## panostr

Εκανα ναι, ειμαι και πληροφορικαριος οποτε ειμαι και ψειρας σε αυτα  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

καθαρισε τον browser (clear cache/history/pass) η δοκιμασε καποιον αλλο να ξανα περασεις απο εκει ολες τις ρυθμισεις/pass απο την αρχη, μηπως εχει προβλημα το Asus με τον συγκεκριμενο browser ... αν παλι τα ιδια θα το αναφερω μηπως ξερουν κατι καλυτερο η αν νομιζουν οτι υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## takhs764

> Μου ειπαν οτι NAT loopback θα δουλεψει, δεν υπαρχουν ρυθμισεις απλα αυτοματα θα παρει οτι χρειαστει, αν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα τους γραφουμε να το κοιταξουν
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...42#post5817842


καλησπερα επηδει η απαντησει σε αυτο το λινκ ειναι πριν δυο χρονια περιπου ξανα ρωταω μπορω  μεσω ddns να βλεπω της καμερες εντος του τοπικου δυκτιο μου ?
ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> καλησπερα επηδει η απαντησει σε αυτο το λινκ ειναι πριν δυο χρονια περιπου ξανα ρωταω μπορω  μεσω ddns να βλεπω της καμερες εντος του τοπικου δυκτιο μου ?
> ευχαριστω


Απο οσο ξερω, τα Αsus απο την αρχη (πανω απο 2 χρονια) υποστηριζουν nat loopback, το ερωτημα ηταν πριν 2 χρονια που ρωτησε αλλος φιλος και οπως ρωτησα ξανα προσφατα μου ειπαν οτι ακομα υποστηριζει.... για το ερωτημα σου με τις καμερες θα ρωτησω τον τεχνικο που μιλαω και πιστευω να σου πω αυριο

----------


## takhs764

> Απο οσο ξερω, τα Αsus απο την αρχη (πανω απο 2 χρονια) υποστηριζουν nat loopback, το ερωτημα ηταν πριν 2 χρονια που ρωτησε αλλος φιλος και οπως ρωτησα ξανα προσφατα μου ειπαν οτι ακομα υποστηριζει.... για το ερωτημα σου με τις καμερες θα ρωτησω τον τεχνικο που μιλαω και πιστευω να σου πω αυριο


σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Sinadroi

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

έχει δοκιμάσει να σετάρει κανείς το QoS ώστε να μην τρώνε τα torrent όλο το bandwidth? Όποτε κατεβάζω δε μπορώ πλέον ούτε να σερφάρω!
Έχω ενεργοποιήσει το smart QoS, έχω επιλέξει traditional QoS και στα user rules έχω ορίσει το PC που τρέχει το uTorrent στην πόρτα Χ σε lowest priority.
Ωστόσο μοιάζει να το αγνοεί και να δίνει όλο το bandwidth στο uTorrent...
Αν κατεβάσω το max download bandwidth για το συγκεκριμένο priority προφανώς δουλεύει, αλλά ο σκοπός είναι να πέφτει μόνο του όποτε υπάρχει άλλο request μεγαλύτερης προτεραιότητας (πχ HTTP).

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι,
> 
> έχει δοκιμάσει να σετάρει κανείς το QoS ώστε να μην τρώνε τα torrent όλο το bandwidth? Όποτε κατεβάζω δε μπορώ πλέον ούτε να σερφάρω!
> Έχω ενεργοποιήσει το smart QoS, έχω επιλέξει traditional QoS και στα user rules έχω ορίσει το PC που τρέχει το uTorrent στην πόρτα Χ σε lowest priority.
> Ωστόσο μοιάζει να το αγνοεί και να δίνει όλο το bandwidth στο uTorrent...
> Αν κατεβάσω το max download bandwidth για το συγκεκριμένο priority προφανώς δουλεύει, αλλά ο σκοπός είναι να πέφτει μόνο του όποτε υπάρχει άλλο request μεγαλύτερης προτεραιότητας (πχ HTTP).


Δες εδω τι δυνατοτητες εχει
https://www.asus.com/gr/support/FAQ/1010951/
αν καταλαβα καλα θα πρεπει να ορισεις και στο user priorities για να βαλεις και απο εκει καποιο οριο
ΑΝ παλι νομιζεις εχει θεμα να στειλουμε feedback

Νομιζω μονο στο adaptive qos βαζει αυτοματα priorities

- - - Updated - - -




> καλησπερα επηδει η απαντησει σε αυτο το λινκ ειναι πριν δυο χρονια περιπου ξανα ρωταω μπορω  μεσω ddns να βλεπω της καμερες εντος του τοπικου δυκτιο μου ?
> ευχαριστω





> Απο οσο ξερω, τα Αsus απο την αρχη (πανω απο 2 χρονια) υποστηριζουν nat loopback, το ερωτημα ηταν πριν 2 χρονια που ρωτησε αλλος φιλος και οπως ρωτησα ξανα προσφατα μου ειπαν οτι ακομα υποστηριζει.... για το ερωτημα σου με τις καμερες θα ρωτησω τον τεχνικο που μιλαω και πιστευω να σου πω αυριο


*UPDATE*

 Bαζω την απαντηση με link & φωτο (οπως την πηρα) για να ξερουν και αλλοι χρηστες στο μελλον 


Απο default τα Asus υποστηριζουν NAT Loopback, χωρις να υπαρχουν περαιτέρω ρυθμισεις
Σιγουρεψου οτι ο ddns server υποστηριζεται απο το Asus
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...9&d=1433583596
(στη φωτο εχει προστεθει και ο netmaster.de)
Για σεταρισμα ddns εδω
https://www.asus.com/gr/support/FAQ/1011725/
http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/asus-ddns/

Ακολουθουμε τις οδηγιες στο παρακατω link και ρυθμιζουμε αναλογο port forward rule
(Θα πρεπει να ξερουμε την σωστη πορτα που χρησιμοποιεί η καμερα)
http://www.noip.com/support/knowledg...asus-rc-ac66u/
στο τελος του link εχει παραδειγμα ενα link για access
http://somehost.noip.com:8080
λογικα ειτε εισαι μεσα στο δικτυο ειτε εξω θα εχει προσβαση, αν το βαλεις στον browser

(ασχετο εαν ενεργοποιησεις και το remote wan access, μπορεις να εχεις προσβαση απο εξωτερικο χωρο και σε αλλα θεματα
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/ )

ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ 2

Ο τεχνικος προχωρησε και σε test αν λειτουργει απο την μερια του, χρησιμοποιώντας την τελευταία official FW(1.1.2.2_17) του DSL-AC52U,
εκανε εναν κανονα στο port forward με τις 2 παρακατω φωτογραφιες ...

και εχει προσβαση στο web server 192.168.1.43 απο το 192.168.1.5, εχοντας προσβαση απο την wan ip του dsl ac52u
Υποψην και οι 2 διευθυνσεις 192.168.1.5 & 192.168.1.43 ειναι μεσα απο το dsl ac52 lan side ...
Oποτε ναι πηρε προσβαση στην υποτιθεμενη καμερα απο το / στο εσωτερικο δικτυο
Δεν ξερω τι ισχυει σε αλλα μηχανηματα
Και μας ευχαριστουν

Αν παλι καποιο προβλημα τους γραφουμε φυσικα ...
80 ευρω οταν βγαινει σε προσφορα (κανεις υπομονη) με 128 ddr3 ram, 750 mhz processor, adsl/vdsl. giga lans, snr tweak να παιξεις με την γραμμη, multi annex να παιξει σε οποια γραμμη, παιζει το voip ote ετσι
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...21#post5880121
και βλεπω κανει και nat loopback ... δεν νομιζω να παιζεται αλλο modem σε αυτη την τιμη  :One thumb up:

----------


## GSF

> δεν νομιζω να παιζεται αλλο modem σε αυτη την τιμη


Πέρα απο τα πολλά feature που έχει, και ίσως το πιο σημαντικό σε σχέση με άλλα είναι το giga lan, έχει προβλήματα σταθερότητας. Το έχω μερικούς μήνες και μια στο τόσο θέλει restart όταν κολάει, το dhcp μπερδεύεται, και άλλα διάφορα, που π.χ με ένα απλό Technicolor δεν τα έχεις. Γενικά έχει θετικά, έχει και αρνητικά, και τα χρήματα δεν είναι και λίγα.

----------


## babis3g

> Πέρα απο τα πολλά feature που έχει, και ίσως το πιο σημαντικό σε σχέση με άλλα είναι το giga lan, έχει προβλήματα σταθερότητας. Το έχω μερικούς μήνες και μια στο τόσο θέλει restart όταν κολάει, το dhcp μπερδεύεται, και άλλα διάφορα, που π.χ με ένα απλό Technicolor δεν τα έχεις. Γενικά έχει θετικά, έχει και αρνητικά, και τα χρήματα δεν είναι και λίγα.


Συμφωνω με την κριτικη, εχει και θετικα και αρνητικα... σε θεματα λογισμικου, δεν ειναι top πχ κλασσης draytek (οτι πληρωνουμε παιρνουμε)
Ισως το technicolor να εχει καλυτερο λογισμικο σε τετοια θεματα που φαινεται πιο απλο, αλλα τα asus σε αλλα θεματα πχ torrents, usb, snr tweak κλπ να ειναι καλυτερο, Ισως οχι)

αλλα το υπερασπιζω στην τιμη που λες δεν ειναι και λιγα ... 80 ευρω (οταν βγαινει προσφορα) με τετοια χαρακτηριστικα, νομιζω οσα προβληματα και αν εχει ... ειναι λιγα
χωρις να θελω να το διακιολογησω γιατι ολα ειναι γραμμενα πιο πισω και ο καθενας κρινει...
πες μου ενα modem (ολα σε ενα) σε αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα (hardware) και τιμη ... προσθετω ενα, το vr200 το φτανει (εκει γυρω στο 80αρι και αυτο) αλλα εχει πιο χαμηλο επεξεργαστη (128 οχι ddr3, 500 mhz αν θυμαμαι καλα - ενταξει μικρη η διαφορα στον απλο χρηστη) λιγοτερα port forward rules, μερικοι αναφερουν πιο πολλα προβληματα σε torrents, δεν εχει snr tweak ... αλλα ΟΚ εξαρταται για τι χρηση το θελει ο καθενας (πχ αν κανει nat loopback το technicolor ας το εχει υποψην γιατι βρισκονται μερικα οπως των παροχων - εγω ειχα το 589ν3 απο εξωτερικο σε χαμηλη τιμη, ξεκλειδωμενο) καθως και απο ρυθμισεις ... οι πιο πολλοι παιρνουν τα asus για το snr tweak . ασυρματο & με bonus το καλο hardware ... αλλα ειπαμε ο καθενας για τις αναγκες του

----------


## GSF

Δεν λέω ότι είναι πολλά, αλλά δεν είναι και λίγα. Νομίζω είναι όσα θα έπρεπε να έχει ένα απλό ρουτερ. Το ότι ειναι VDSL δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να μας απασχολέι σαν καταναλωτές. Προσωπικά έχω VDSL εδώ και 4 χρόνια, δεν μπορώ να το δώ σαν κάτι το καινούριο που θα το πληρώνω παραπάνω. Βλέπω πάντως σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν και βγαίνουν και πιο φτηνά ρουτεράκια, δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι λένε σαν ποιότητα π.χ https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10864924/TP...-W9977-v1.html 

Σίγουρα τα παραπάνω features είναι plus αλλά πιστεύω το βασικό για ένα modem / router είναι να προσφέρει γρήγορη και σταθερή σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ. Με το TG788vn είχα κάτι uptimes 2-3 μήνες, στο Asus περίπου κάθε βδομάδα θέλει restart ή στην καλύτερη re-connect.

----------


## babis3g

> Δεν λέω ότι είναι πολλά, αλλά δεν είναι και λίγα. Νομίζω είναι όσα θα έπρεπε να έχει ένα απλό ρουτερ. Το ότι ειναι VDSL δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να μας απασχολέι σαν καταναλωτές. Προσωπικά έχω VDSL εδώ και 4 χρόνια, δεν μπορώ να το δώ σαν κάτι το καινούριο που θα το πληρώνω παραπάνω. Βλέπω πάντως σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν και βγαίνουν και πιο φτηνά ρουτεράκια, δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι λένε σαν ποιότητα π.χ https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10864924/TP...-W9977-v1.html 
> 
> Σίγουρα τα παραπάνω features είναι plus αλλά πιστεύω το βασικό για ένα modem / router είναι να προσφέρει γρήγορη και σταθερή σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ. Με το TG788vn είχα κάτι uptimes 2-3 μήνες, στο Asus περίπου κάθε βδομάδα θέλει restart ή στην καλύτερη re-connect.


τα tp link γενικα εχουν πολυ καλες ρυθμισεις για τα χρηματα τους και εχουν κανει καλο ονομα στην αγορα, και αυτα για απλη οικιακη χρηση ειναι πολυ καλα και καλες τιμες, μπορω να πω ασυναγωνιστες, τα εχουν αρκετοι και εχω και εγω ενα (αν δεν ειχα τα asus θα επαιρνα και αλλο απο αυτους)

Για το προβλημα με το Αsus στειλε feedback που κολλαει, ισως να βοηθησουν με μερικα βασικα βηματα, ισως να δημιουργει το προβλημα ακομα το dhcp (ειχε αναφερθει θεμα) δοκιμασε με στατικες και τελευαταιο beta (αν δεν το εβαλες)

Αλλα σιγουρεψου αν μαζευει πολλα λαθη και φταει αυτο, δηλαδη η γραμμη?

----------


## GSF

> Για το προβλημα με το Αsus στειλε feedback που κολλαει, ισως να βοηθησουν με μερικα βασικα βηματα, ισως να δημιουργει το προβλημα ακομα το dhcp (ειχε αναφερθει θεμα) δοκιμασε με στατικες και τελευαταιο beta (αν δεν το εβαλες)


Εννοείται, απλά δεν έχω προλάβει να κάτσω να ασχοληθώ πολύ οπότε και απλά γκρινιάζω  :Razz:  Το Σ/Κ είχα πρόβλημα με τον εκτυπωτή που σταμάτησε να τον βλέπει το network ενώ ήταν συνδεδεμένος στο wi-fi και είχε και ip. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι άλλαξα, αλλά σίγουρα έβαλα και static ip.

----------


## takhs764

> Δες εδω τι δυνατοτητες εχει
> https://www.asus.com/gr/support/FAQ/1010951/
> αν καταλαβα καλα θα πρεπει να ορισεις και στο user priorities για να βαλεις και απο εκει καποιο οριο
> ΑΝ παλι νομιζεις εχει θεμα να στειλουμε feedback
> 
> Νομιζω μονο στο adaptive qos βαζει αυτοματα priorities
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


μαλιστα απο τη καταλαβα εχω προσβασει με ddns μεσα στο τοπικο μου δυκτιο σωστα? 
εαν ναι δεν εχει τοτε NAT Loopback σωστα δεν τα λεω?
να ρωτισω εγω στο σκρουτζομαγαζο το βρεισκο 80 ευρω να το παρω η να περιμενουμε το κιτρινο μαγαζι?

----------


## babis3g

> μαλιστα απο τη καταλαβα εχω προσβασει με ddns μεσα στο τοπικο μου δυκτιο σωστα?
> εαν ναι δεν εχει τοτε NAT Loopback σωστα δεν τα λεω?
> να ρωτισω εγω στο σκρουτζομαγαζο το βρεισκο 80 ευρω να το παρω η να περιμενουμε το κιτρινο μαγαζι?


ετσι μου ειπαν που ρωτησα για εσενα οτι εχει nat loopback και μου εδωσαν τα 2 παραδειγματα ... στο δευτερο παραδειγμα υποτιθεται εκαναν και δοκιμες με τα αναλογα βηματα στο δικο τους χωρο και δουλεψε
(εβαλα αναλυτικα οπως μου τα ειπαν, αν χρειαστει και αλλος φιλος παρομοια ρυθμιση να ξερει τι βηματα να κανει)
Αν καποιο προβλημα τους γραφουμε
Αν το βρισκεις 80 ευρω εδω και τωρα χτυπα το, και στο κιτρινο μαγαζι δεν παει πιο κατω και πρεπει να περιμενεις οταν βγει προσφορα ... απλα στο κιτρινο μαγαζι αν εχεις καποιο καταστημα κοντα σου το φερνουν δωρεαν (γλυτωνεις τυχον ταχυδρομιο)

----------


## takhs764

> ετσι μου ειπαν που ρωτησα για εσενα, οτι εχει nat loopback και μου εδωσαν τα 2 παραδειγματα ... στο δευτερο παραδειγμα υποτιθεται εκανα και δοκιμες στο δικο τους χωρο και δουλεψε
> Αν καποιο προβλημα τους γραφουμε
> Αν το βρισκεις 80 ευρω εδω και τωρα χτυπα το, και στο κιτρινο μαγαζι δεν παει πιο κατω και πρεπει να περιμενεις οταν βγει προσφορα ... απλα στο κιτρινο μαγαζι αν εχεις καποιο καταστημα κοντα σου το φερνουν δωρεαν (γλυτωνεις τυχον ταχυδρομιο)


οποτε εαν εχει καποιος το εν λογο ρουτερ καλο θα ειναι να μας το πει για το ddns η το δημοσιο δυκτιο του 
γιατι την εχω πατησει με το tp link και για αυτο ρωταω

----------


## babis3g

> οποτε εαν εχει καποιος το εν λογο ρουτερ καλο θα ειναι να μας το πει για το ddns η το δημοσιο δυκτιο του 
> γιατι την εχω πατησει με το tp link και για αυτο ρωταω


μπα, αμα ηταν θα σου ελεγαν ηδη, για αυτο ρωτησα, τωρα να μας γελασαν εκει στην Asus support δεν νομιζω

----------


## Sinadroi

> Δες εδω τι δυνατοτητες εχει
> https://www.asus.com/gr/support/FAQ/1010951/


Η απάντηση βρίσκεται στην εξής φράση απ' το Link που παρέθεσες:

"Generally speaking, it is unnecessary to set the download bandwidth limit because the download priority depends on the upload packet priority."

Ρύθμισα χαμηλότερα το ποσοστό του UPLOAD και ουσιαστικά περιόρισε το download όταν υπήρχε άλλο traffic. Βλέπω τα torrent να  πέφτουν στο 80% (που το όρισα) και μετά από λίγο να ανεβαίνουν όταν σταματάω το σερφάρισμα.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

Μαλιστα , τοσο απλο ...
Εχω καιρο να παιξω με QoS (και με usb) γιατι πλεον απο χειμωνα εδω σε τουριστικο νησι δεν εχω επισκεπτες να μενουν (πλην απο κανα Σαββατο) και δεν χρειαζεται να κανω τετοιες αλλαγες (σπανια απο καλοκαιρι βαζω μερικα rules) ... καθως πιο σημαντικο, καθε τοσο μου δινουν λογισμικο και επειδη παντα κανω reset, και δεν βαζω back up, στο τελος δεν ξανα περασα qos και γλυτωσα το πολυωρο σεταρισμα ... Τωρα με το dsl 88 σχεδον καθε 3-6 μερες παιρνω λογισμικο και ξανα απο την αρχη (τωρα στην αρχη) ... μενω πισω σε μερικα θεματα γιατι αν επαιζα μαζι τους πιθανον να εβρισκα την απαντηση ...αφου βρεθηκε λυση, πιστευω ολα καλα

----------


## panostr

> οποτε εαν εχει καποιος το εν λογο ρουτερ καλο θα ειναι να μας το πει για το ddns η το δημοσιο δυκτιο του 
> γιατι την εχω πατησει με το tp link και για αυτο ρωταω


Επειδη εχω στο δικτυο ενα Pi board με nginx και ρυθμισμενο μεσω ddns (στο Pi), οταν ανοιγω το domain μου μεσα απο το δικτυο (πχ laptop) μου ανοιγει κανονικα η σελιδα οποτε υποθετω ειναι η απαντηση που ζητας. Απλα εγω ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να μου λειτουργησει το ddns μεσα απο το router.

----------


## dimus13

Καλησπέρα σε ολα την παρεα.Μολις αλλαξα το router της vodafone(zte ZXHN H367N) με το asus.Περιοχη Ροδος και vdsl απο καμπινα στα 50 μετρα.Με το zte 35 και αρκετα crc απο χθες 
με το asus χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα 43!!!Βαζω και ενα screen shot απο τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης να μου πει καποιος αν με παιρνει και μπορω να την φτασω 50..

http://imgur.com/a/UOiHv

----------


## jmakro

κλεισε το dla και κατέβαζε το vdsl stability adjustment  7- 6 -5 μια χαρά θα τα πιασεις

----------


## babis3g

Βαση απο τα στατιστικα που δειχνεις δεν εισαι στα 50 μετρα (η καμπινα μπορει να ειναι στα 50 μετρα, φαινεται οτι το καλωδιο θα κανει κυκλο και μετα ερχεται σε εσενα) αλλα γυρω στα 500μ
Line attenuation down = 14,6 db και βγαλε γυρω στα 4-5 db που σε vdsl δειχνει πιο πανω, υπολογιζω καμια 400-500 μετρα η αποσταση σου
Υπαρχει θεμα συμβατοτητας που αναφερω σε πολλα posts
Αν ησουν στα 50 μετρα τοτε σιγουρα θα τα τερματιζε
Κανε αυτο που ειπε ο jmarko και επισης θα ελεγα να γραψεις και στη Asus στελνοντας feedback form (administration>feedback) στο comment box γραφεις το προβλημα και κανεις tick ολα τα μικρα τετραγωνακια με τα settings

----------


## Et3rn1tyGR

καλησπερα παιδια ενδιαφερομαι να αγορασω  το ρουτερακι αλλα θελω να κανω 2 3 ερωτησουλες επιδη ειμαι λιγο αδαης.κατα αρχην ανηκω στην forthnet σε alcatel dslam (broadcom chipset?) και τωρα εχω to zte ths forthnet.ειμαι αναμεσα σε αυτο εδω και to vr600 tp link αλλα το asus exei peiragma snr ποθ δεν εχει το αλλο.
αυτηντην στιγμη εχω adls+2 me line attenuation γυρω στα 32db και download 9.5 mbps αλλα σε 2-3 μηνες πιστευω (μενω αγιο δημητριο και εχουν αρχισει να περνανε οπτικες ινες) θα εχω vdsl.
ποια πιστευετε θα ηταν καλυτερη αγορα για τωρα αλλα και μελλοντικα?νομιζω το vr600 exei broacom chipset και απο οτι καταλαβα απο τα posts το asus exei mediatek?

οποια βοηθεια θα ηταν ευπροσδεκτη

σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για το χρονο σας

----------


## babis3g

dsl ac52=mediatek
vr600=broadcom
Σε alcatel dslam μαλλον ειναι broadcom

Ιδου το ερωτημα...
Με το dsl ac52 θα δεις ενα πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα κατα 1 - 1.5mbps (τοσο παει σε εμενα με broadcom dslam) σε σχεση με ενα συμβατο, εδω το tp link vr600
Yπαρχει αλλαγη snr στο dsl52 να το φερεις στα ισια του, και λιγο παραπανω αν ειναι καλη η γραμμη σου, αλλα εχε υποψην οτι μπορει και να Μην σηκωνει αλλαγη snr η γραμμη σου για αυξηση ταχυτητας, το λεω γιατι ειμαι παθων, ομως απο σταθεροτητα ειναι πιο καλο
Εχω δει συμβατα οτε να εχουν απσουνδεσεις και το Asus οχι
Και τα 2 ειναι καλα & μελλοντικα, και το dsl ac52 εχει g.inp & vectoring & ac αν τυχει καμια τετοια συσκευη
Το dsl52 ειναι μολις 80 ευρω οταν ειναι σε προσφορα το vr600 νομιζω 110-120

Aν θελεις την συμβατοτητα (που μαλλον αυτο ψαχνεις για να ρωτας) κοιτας το vr600, δεν εχει αλλαγη snr οπως ειπες αλλα θα κλειδωσει καλα απο την αρχη
Αν δεν σε πειραζει ενα μικρο χασιμο ταχυτητας κοιτα το dsl52, που ειναι και πιο φτηνο

----------


## takhs764

Καλημέρα το συγκεκριμένο μηχανιμα  το πήρα πράγματι πιστεύω ότι είναι το καλητερο που είχα έκανα και την αναβάθμιση του χωρίς πολλά πολλά να παιδευτω και ακόμα δεν έχω πειραματιστή με την ταχητιτα μου αλλά είναι πολύ σταθερό με σχεδόν καμία αποσύνδεση

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα το συγκεκριμένο μηχανιμα  το πήρα πράγματι πιστεύω ότι είναι το καλητερο που είχα έκανα και την αναβάθμιση του χωρίς πολλά πολλά να παιδευτω και ακόμα δεν έχω πειραματιστή με την ταχητιτα μου αλλά είναι πολύ σταθερό με σχεδόν καμία αποσύνδεση


σε εμενα με οτε χανει 1 - 1,5 mbps αναλογα το reboot, αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο σταθερο ακομα και απο τα συμβατα ως εκπληξη, σε broadcom dslam τα καινουρια broadcom modems δεν πανε καθολου καλα στην γραμμη μου που εχει προβλημα (τα παλαια broadcom ειναι οκ)

----------


## Makisxxx

Αυτό κάνει για Cosmote-Voip ?
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/10001431/Asu...sus+DSL-AC87VG
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC87VG/

----------


## babis3g

> Αυτό κάνει για Cosmote-Voip ?
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/10001431/Asu...sus+DSL-AC87VG
> https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC87VG/


Για το συγκεκριμενο, εχω πληροφοριες εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...sus-DSL-AC87VG
Ειναι annex B only, δεν υπαρχει annex Α ... επι συντομια σε adsl annex A δεν θα δουλεψει, σε vdsl annex A γραμμη θα δουλεψει, αλλα αν ξανα γινει η γραμμη adsl δεν θα παιξει 
Αν το παρεις λογικα θα παιξει με την τηλεφωνια εφοσον εχεις τις σωστες ρυθμισεις voip & username / pass
Αν καποιο θεμα θα τους γραψουμε γιατι δεν εχω δει αλλον φιλο να το εχει εδω Ελλαδα ακομα

----------


## Makisxxx

Annex A VDSL είναι η γραμμή . Σήμερα γύρισα σε Cosmote-VOIP. η τιμή του είναι λίγο τσουχτερή βέβαια.
Εκτός και πάρω ενα απο αυτά http://www.skroutz.gr/c/775/adsl-mod...L2.html?o=asus και κουμπώσω το Speedport για VOIP.
Ποιο λες από αυτά ?  :Thinking:

----------


## babis3g

> Annex A VDSL είναι η γραμμή . Σήμερα γύρισα σε Cosmote-VOIP. η τιμή του είναι λίγο τσουχτερή βέβαια.
> Εκτός και πάρω ενα απο αυτά http://www.skroutz.gr/c/775/adsl-mod...L2.html?o=asus και κουμπώσω το Speedport για VOIP.
> Ποιο λες από αυτά ?


Αν πας για το dsl87 σε Annex A vdsl θα παιξει, απλα αν ξανα γυρισεις σε adsl δεν θα παιξει ... ομως εχε υποψην οτι θα εισαι ο πρωτος που θα δοκιμασει vdsl σε annex A & voip εδω Ελλαδα οποτε μπορει να βρεις κολλημα sστην αρχη ... ομως πιστευω θα ειναι οκ και αν τυχει θεμα θα γραψουμε στο support ειμαι σιγουρος θα βοηθησουν αν τυχει προβλημα

ΑΝ πας για καποιο απο τα Asus που δειχνεις, δεν εχουν δικη τους θυρα voip και οπως ειπες θα εχουν το modem οτε για την τηλεφωνια με αυτον τον τροπο (2 συσκευες)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...21#post5880121
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...93#post5880693
Ομως υπαρχει περιπτωση να δεις ενα πιο χαμηλο κλειδωμα κατα 1-3 mbps, αν εισαι μακρυα απο το dslam ... βεβαια εχει snr tweak να το φερεις στα ισια του και λιγο πιο πανω, αλλα αν δεν ειναι καλη η γραμμη δεν θα ωφελησει
To dsl87 δεν νομιζω να εχει απωλειες σε ταχυτητα γιατι ειναι 100% συμβατο με τα dslam οτε (broadcom)

ΑΝ πας για την δευτερη λυση εγω προτεινω το dsl ac52 γιατι εχει αρκετα καλο ασυρματο, οι ρυθμισεις σε dsl ειναι ιδιες με ολα τα Asus mediatek (Ν17,ds acl56,dsl ac68) εχει καλη μνημη και στο eshop (αν μπορεις να περιμενεις) βγαινει προσφορα στα 80 ευρω, το λεμε εδω οταν ειναι η σειρα του με προσφορα

Οτι νομιζεις, μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου, απλα πληροφοριες δινω (και για αλλους που διαβαζουν) αφου ρωτας ... αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι λιγο φασαρια με 2 συσκευες, κοιτα και μερικα άλλα με build ιn voip
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B5%CF%85%CE%B7
γιατι αφου ο οτε δινει πλεον τα voip κωδικα, μπορει να συμφερει καλυτερα μερικους, πχ το tp link vr200v παιζει γυρω στην 90αρα και με voip

----------


## jefman

Βγήκε νέο firmware
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...678.1485887260

----------


## babis3g

> Βγήκε νέο firmware
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...678.1485887260


Σωστα ειναι το 1.1.2*.2*_34 ...αλλα το πιο τελευταιο ειναι εδω 9.1.2*.3*_97 σε μορφη betas
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1
που εχει προστεθει και το αναμενομενο πριν πολυ καιρο aiprotection, καθως και μερικες αλλες καινουριες ρυθμισεις (οι βασικες υπαρχουν σε μικρο changelog) ... οποιος δεν θελει να περασει την beta, κανει υπομονη οταν βγεi σε επισημη εκδοση

----------


## jefman

Ναι εγω αναφερόμουν σε stable έκδοση, θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω και την beta αλλά επειδή δουλεύω από αυτό το μοντεμ φοβάμαι λίγο, εσύ που την έχεις είδη το συνιστάς; Είναι σταθερή;
Όταν του βάζω (απο περιέργεια συνήθως)  Get Beta Firmware βγάζει No beta firmware available now, γιατί δεν βρίσκει το 9.1.2.3_97 
Με την προηγούμενη  Version 1.1.2.2_17  όταν η σύνδεση έγινε VDSL είχα κατι κολλήματα, δεν πρόλαβα να το ψάξω γιατί βγήκε η  Version 1.1.2.2_34 και την έβαλα χθες οπότε θα δω πως παει με αυτη
Όταν δεν κολλάει πάει καλά από ταχύτητες, τωρα με αλλες 3 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες ειναι


- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ είναι και το log μου, μου κάνει εντύπωση η διαφορά SNR   Margin & Line Attenuation  σε Downstream - Upstream, crc errors δεν υπαρχουν, πριν σε ADSL είχα λιγα με το ASUS άπειρα με ZTE

----------


## babis3g

Εγω οσα τελέυταια λογισμικα δοκιμασα ειναι σταθερα απο θεμα γραμμης
Την συγκεκριμενη (χτες) δεν την δοκιμασα ακομα, γιατι εχω επανω ενα καινουριο asus και το παρακολουθω, ισως αργοτερα ή αυριο να την περασω

Το Get Beta Firmware δεν βρισκει ακομα την καινουρια γιατι δεν την εχουν ανεβασει ακομα στο live update server, εγω σχεδον παντα σας δινω (και σε παγκοσμια αποκλειστικοτητα) λογισμικα απ 'ευθειας απο την τεχνικη υποστηριξη, πριν κυκλοφορησουν
Σε λιγες μερες απο βδομαδα θα φανει και η beta

ΑΝ δεν σε ενδιαφερει το airptection που εχει η χτεσινη beta, μην ανησυχεις, υπαρχει και ο κανονας που λεει αν δουλευει δεν πειραζεται, οποτε αφου παει καλα αυτο το λογισμικο που ηδη εχεις μενεις ως εχει

----------


## oasis21

babis να σε ρωτησω κατι εκανα update  το επισημο λογισμικο μεχρι το προηγουμενο λογισμικο κατεβαζα το Stability Adjustment και επιανα μεγαλυτεη ταχυτητα και χαμηλωνε το  SNR Margin τωρα με το τελευταιο λογισμικο εβαλα το Stability Adjustment στο 1 πεφτει η ταχυτητα και ανεβαινει το SNR Margin το ανεβαζω και ανεβαινει η ταχυτητα δηλαδη το αντιθετο ξερεις τι γινεται ? ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> babis να σε ρωτησω κατι εκανα update  το επισημο λογισμικο μεχρι το προηγουμενο λογισμικο κατεβαζα το Stability Adjustment και επιανα μεγαλυτεη ταχυτητα και χαμηλωνε το  SNR Margin τωρα με το τελευταιο λογισμικο εβαλα το Stability Adjustment στο 1 πεφτει η ταχυτητα και ανεβαινει το SNR Margin το ανεβαζω και ανεβαινει η ταχυτητα δηλαδη το αντιθετο ξερεις τι γινεται ? ευχαριστω


Ποιο τελευταιο λογισμικο ειναι αυτο? γιατι εχουν βγει 2 τελευταια ... παντως μετραει αντιστροφα, βαλε μειον και πιστευω θα βγει αναλογα

----------


## oasis21

1.1.2.2_34-g3271f8f αυτο γραφει στο μειον μου ανεβασε το snr στο 15 και εριξε πολυ την ταχυτητα προσεξε τωρα βαζω Stability Adjustment στο 4 snr 7 μετα βαζω 6 snr 4,2 κατι γινεται παντως

----------


## giogio

> 1.1.2.2_34-g3271f8f αυτο γραφει στο μειον μου ανεβασε το snr στο 15 και εριξε πολυ την ταχυτητα


Ετσι ειναι το σωστο μαλλον εχεις μπερδευτει

----------


## babis3g

> 1.1.2.2_34-g3271f8f αυτο γραφει στο μειον μου ανεβασε το snr στο 15 και εριξε πολυ την ταχυτητα


ναι αλλα σε μερικα dslam μπορει να δουλευει αναποδα ... ισως και το συγκεκριμενο λογισμικο ... θα το αναφερω, παντως βαλε το στο συν και πρεπει να ερθει οκ για τωρα

----------


## oasis21

> ναι αλλα σε μερικα dslam μπορει να δουλευει αναποδα ... ισως και το συγκεκριμενο λογισμικο ... θα το αναφερω, παντως βαλε το στο συν και πρεπει να ερθει οκ για τωρα


οκ ευχαριστω παντως εχει τωρα πολυ λιγα λαθη η γραμμη σε σχεση με το προηγουμενο firmwire

----------


## jefman

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω θέματα με το WiFi. 45Mbps Speedtest ενσύρματα και 5Mbps Speedtest WiFi όχι όλες τις ώρες, δεν μπορώ να βρω τι φταίει. Εβαλα και το beta firmware 9.1.2.3_97 αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Τώρα δοκιμάζω συνέχεια ρυθμίσεις και κατέληξα 
2.4 GHz & 5GHz
Wireless Mode N only
Channel bandwidth 20MHz
με αυτες το Speedtest WiFi πήγε 43Mbps, βέβαια μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο θα φανεί
Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι αν επιλέξω Channel bandwidth 40MHz το WiFi  πάει άπατο
Κανάλια είναι οκ τα κοιτάω με το inSSIDer
Η WiFi καρτούλα μου είναι επίσης ASUS
Μια και έβαλα την 9.1.2.3_97(ευχαριστώ  babis3g)  δοκιμάζω και το AirProtection
Αν στο Router Security Assessment μετά το Scan πατήσω το Secure your Router αλλάζει μονο του ρυθμίσεις ή απλά προτείνει

----------


## Makisxxx

Άσχετο.πώς θα μάθω τι  chip φοράει το  Dslam μου? Θέλω αγοράζοντας modem-router  τις Asus να μην έχω απώλεια κλειδώματος.Προς το παρόν το speedport v 724  κλειδώνει στα 49999/4996.θα έχω το ίδιο με το Asus? :Thinking:

----------


## babis3g

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω θέματα με το WiFi. 45Mbps Speedtest ενσύρματα και 5Mbps Speedtest WiFi όχι όλες τις ώρες, δεν μπορώ να βρω τι φταίει. Εβαλα και το beta firmware 9.1.2.3_97 αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Τώρα δοκιμάζω συνέχεια ρυθμίσεις και κατέληξα 
> 2.4 GHz & 5GHz
> Wireless Mode N only
> Channel bandwidth 20MHz
> με αυτες το Speedtest WiFi πήγε 43Mbps, βέβαια μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο θα φανεί
> Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι αν επιλέξω Channel bandwidth 40MHz το WiFi  πάει άπατο
> Κανάλια είναι οκ τα κοιτάω με το inSSIDer
> Η WiFi καρτούλα μου είναι επίσης ASUS
> Μια και έβαλα την 9.1.2.3_97(ευχαριστώ  babis3g)  δοκιμάζω και το AirProtection
> Αν στο Router Security Assessment μετά το Scan πατήσω το Secure your Router αλλάζει μονο του ρυθμίσεις ή απλά προτείνει


Aν δοκιμασες διαφορες ρυθμισεις, στειλε feedback να το αναφερεις, Για το aiprotection νομιζω ναι ετσι ειναι κανονικα, βαζει μονο του ρυθμισεις που νομιζει ειναι πιο ασφαλεις (απο δεξια να κοκκινισουν οι επιλογες στο scan)

- - - Updated - - -




> Άσχετο.πώς θα μάθω τι  chip φοράει το  Dslam μου? Θέλω αγοράζοντας modem-router  τις Asus να μην έχω απώλεια κλειδώματος.Προς το παρόν το speedport v 724  κλειδώνει στα 49999/4996.θα έχω το ίδιο με το Asus?


Για να βρεις το dslam μερικα modem τα λενε στα στατιστικα, ή μεσω telnet εφοσον ξερουμε τις εντολες (γιατι απο modem σε modem διαφερει) και εφοσον το telnet ειναι ξεκλειδωμενο
Ο οτε συνηθως εχει broadcom
Tωρα αν το Asus πιανει ιδια ταχυτητα εξαρταται ... Συνηθως επειδη δεν ταιριαζει με τα dslam των παροχων μπορει να δεις ενα μικρο κλειδωμα πιο κατω ... αν πιανεις 49999/4996 μαλλον εισαι κοντα στο dslam και το Asus πρεπει να ειναι οκ (και γενικα οποιο αλλο) αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο, ανεβασε στατιστικα
ΑΝ θελεις 100% συμβατο διαλεγεις ενα απο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...9F%CE%A4%CE%95

----------


## Makisxxx

Οκ θα το κοιτάξω και θα ανεβάσω στατιστικά.μάλλον την άλλη βδομάδα γιατί είμαι εκτός τώρα.σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.πρως το παρόν είμαι ακόμα με το speedport 724

----------


## jefman

@babis3g
Θα το δω πως παει τώρα και θα στείλω, ευχαριστώ
Για το Air protection τωρα
Αυτα είναι YES
Router Security Assessment
Malicious Sites Blocking
Infected Device Prevention and Blocking

Στο scan βγαζει αυτά
Default router login username and password changed - Yes
Wireless password strength check - 	
Wireless encryption enabled - 	
WPS disabled - 	
UPnP service disabled - 	
Web access from WAN disabled - 	
PING from WAN disabled - 	
DMZ disabled - 	
Port trigger disabled - 	
Port forwarding disabled - 	
Anonymous login to FTP share disabled - 	
Disable guest login for Network Place Share - 	
Malicious Website Blocking enabled - 	
Vulnerability Protection enabled - 	
Infected Device Prevention and Blocking -

Το φοβάμαι λιγο να πατήσω το Secure your Router  αν ειναι να μου αλλαξει μονο του όλα αυτα, πχ το Port forwarding το χρησιμοποιώ

----------


## babis3g

> @babis3g
> Θα το δω πως παει τώρα και θα στείλω, ευχαριστώ
> Για το Air protection τωρα
> Αυτα είναι YES
> Router Security Assessment
> Malicious Sites Blocking
> Infected Device Prevention and Blocking
> 
> Στο scan βγαζει αυτά
> ...


Μαλλον θα σου τα αλλαξει, αλλα μπορεις να πας στο αναλογο menu και να τα ξανα ανοιξεις/κλεισεις, παντως εγω τα εχω ετσι και δεν τα ξανα πειραζω
Τωρα αναλογα τα γουστα του καθε χρηστη

Υποψην εχω αλλαξει το pass, αλλα το δειχνει off το default username γιατι πρεπει να αλλουμε και το admin (username) που δεν το εκανα

----------


## jefman

H αλλαγή σε user - pass ειναι το πρωτο που κάνω παντα
To Malicious Sites Blocking μου μπλόκαρε ενα αρχείο που ήταν οκ και το εκλεισα

----------


## babis3g

> H αλλαγή σε user - pass ειναι το πρωτο που κάνω παντα
> To Malicious Sites Blocking μου μπλόκαρε ενα αρχείο που ήταν οκ και το εκλεισα


Παει βαση της micro-trend database

----------


## jefman

Ναι το ειδα που το γράφει αλλά έπρεπε να έχει τρόπο να το παρακάμπτεις αν θέλεις

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι το ειδα που το γράφει αλλά έπρεπε να έχει τρόπο να το παρακάμπτεις αν θέλεις


Nαι τσεκαρα, δυστυχως η trendmicro δεν υποστηριζει χειροκινητη επιλογη τετοιου μηχανισμου ... η Asus Θα κοιταξει με την εταιρια αν στο μελλον μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο

----------


## jefman

:One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## famous-walker

Το παρέλαβα σήμερα, το εγκατέστησα και παραθέτω εντυπώσεις.

Μετά από 10 χρόνια σε Draytek (2700Vg, 2710Vn), οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είναι καλό router, με εύχρηστο μενού και εύκολο στην κατανόηση.

Οι ενστάσεις μου έχουν να κάνουν με τον τρόπο που τροποποιείς τις ρυθμίσεις, π.χ. τους dns servers και το bind ip to mac. Στα Draytek γίνεται άμεσα και χωρίς επανεκκίνηση κάνοντας τροποποίηση την κάθε ip, όπως θέλεις εσύ και μπορείς να τροποποιήσεις χειροκίνητα και την mac address, στο Asus πρέπει να το κάνεις add και να πατήσεις apply και πρέπει να κάνει επανεκκίνηση ενώ στα draytek πατάς μόνο ok και είναι έτοιμη η ρύθμιση.

Όσο για τον συγχρονισμό στα ίδια που συγχρόνιζε το Draytek, συγχρόνιζε και το TG585v8 και τώρα το Asus. Έπαιξα λίγο με το snr, είδα 12,5 mbps μετά από καιρό, να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει χωρίς να πέσει η γραμμή στα 5,2 db. 

To WiFi του καλό είναι και δυνατότερο από του 2710 Vn...

Επίσης κάνει αρκετή ώρα να εκκινήσει σε σχέση με τα Draytek.

Και το σπαστικό όλων ότι δεν μπορείς να μπεις στο interface από άλλη συσκευή όταν μια συσκευή είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένη.

Για την τιμή που το πήρα μια χαρά είναι, αλλά το πήρα προσωρινά και περιμένω το 2762ac.

----------


## babis3g

> Το παρέλαβα σήμερα, το εγκατέστησα και παραθέτω εντυπώσεις.
> 
> Μετά από 10 χρόνια σε Draytek (2700Vg, 2710Vn), οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είναι καλό router, με εύχρηστο μενού και εύκολο στην κατανόηση.
> 
> Οι ενστάσεις μου έχουν να κάνουν με τον τρόπο που τροποποιείς τις ρυθμίσεις, π.χ. τους dns servers και το bind ip to mac. Στα Draytek γίνεται άμεσα και χωρίς επανεκκίνηση κάνοντας τροποποίηση την κάθε ip, όπως θέλεις εσύ και μπορείς να τροποποιήσεις χειροκίνητα και την mac address, στο Asus πρέπει να το κάνεις add και να πατήσεις apply και πρέπει να κάνει επανεκκίνηση ενώ στα draytek πατάς μόνο ok και είναι έτοιμη η ρύθμιση.
> 
> Όσο για τον συγχρονισμό στα ίδια που συγχρόνιζε το Draytek, συγχρόνιζε και το TG585v8 και τώρα το Asus. Έπαιξα λίγο με το snr, είδα 12,5 mbps μετά από καιρό, να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει χωρίς να πέσει η γραμμή στα 5,2 db. 
> 
> To WiFi του καλό είναι και δυνατότερο από του 2710 Vn...
> ...


Μεγεια, δεν θυμαμαι να κανει επανακινηση σε κανενα σημειο αλλαζοντας ρυθμισεις, εκτος σε μερικες που κανει μονο log out γιατι ετσι φτιαγμενο, εκτος να εχεις κανα παλιο λογισμικο που ειχε θεμα στο dhcp/static ip. σε ποιο menu  αναφερεσαι να το κοιταξω?

Αν θελεις του περνας και την καινουρια beta απο εδω που εχει aiprotection (σημερα βγηκε το λογισμικο)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6135475
και reset απο το κουμπακι πισω πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα και μετα ολες οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα ... αλλιως υπαρχει και ο κανονας που λεει αν δουλευει δεν πειραζεται

----------


## famous-walker

Σ΄ευχαριστώ. Την τελευταία έκδοση Firmware έβαλα. Μέσω του interface το έκανα και έκανα και hardware reset μετά την αναβάθμιση. Για την ακρίβεια έκανε δυο αναβαθμίσεις. Τις πήρε με σειρά μέχρι την τελευταία έκδοση διαδοχικά. 

Ίσως να 'χεις δίκιο για το logout. Eγώ το περνάω για επανεκκίνηση επειδή πάει από το 1 - 100% για να πάρει την ρύθμιση και αργεί λίγο.

Μια ερώτηση, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ για εκπομπή μόνο το 5GHz; Να απενεργοποιηθούν εντελώς δηλαδή τα 2,4GHz ή και τα δυο κανάλι να εκπέμπουν στα 5Ghz.

----------


## babis3g

> Σ΄ευχαριστώ. Την τελευταία έκδοση Firmware έβαλα. Μέσω του interface το έκανα και έκανα και hardware reset μετά την αναβάθμιση. Για την ακρίβεια έκανε δυο αναβαθμίσεις. Τις πήρε με σειρά μέχρι την τελευταία έκδοση διαδοχικά. 
> 
> Ίσως να 'χεις δίκιο για το logout. Eγώ το περνάω για επανεκκίνηση επειδή πάει από το 1 - 100% για να πάρει την ρύθμιση και αργεί λίγο.
> 
> Μια ερώτηση, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ για εκπομπή μόνο το 5GHz; Να απενεργοποιηθούν εντελώς δηλαδή τα 2,4GHz ή και τα δυο κανάλι να εκπέμπουν στα 5Ghz.


Α  οκ περασες ηδη την σημερινη βετα δηλαδη ...
To ασυρματο στο Asus δουλευει ως εξης αν σε βοηθησει
Εχει το κανονικο SSID (σε 2,4G & 5G) & 3 guest η καθε μπαντα ... μπορεις να κλεισεις οποιες μπαντες θελεις ή και τις 2 ... ομως αν κλεισεις καποια μπαντα, αυτοματα θα κλεισουν και τα guest στην αναλογη μπαντα αν σε βοηθησει, πχ αν θελεις να κλεισεις το 2,4 (να δουλευει μονο  το 5) τοτε και τa 3 guest του 2,4 δεν θα λειτουργουν ... τα guest του 5 θα ειναι οκ ...ετσι πηγαινε οταν δοκιμασα εγω και νομιζω το ιδιο ειναι ακομα

----------


## giogio

Σκυλος το AC52U AC750 με το τελευταιο beta firmware (οχι το σημερινο) οσο για τα λαθη εχω κανει τα παντα αλλαγη καλωδιου απο κατανεμητη με CAT6 μεχρι την εισοδο του σπιτιου μου 1ος οροφος ολες οι πριζες εχουν μεσα CAT 5 καλωδια, απο τις 3 μπριζες δουλευω μονο την μια κεντρικη στο σαλονι εκανα και αλλαγη τηλεφωνικης συσκευης αλλα ουτε αυτο φταιει, τις αλλες τις εχω απομονωσει τελειως αλλα τα CRC ERROS σπερνουν αλλα ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ KAMMIA KAI ME ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## babis3g

> Σκυλος το AC52U AC750 με το τελευταιο beta firmware (οχι το σημερινο) οσο για τα λαθη εχω κανει τα παντα αλλαγη καλωδιου απο κατανεμητη με CAT6 μεχρι την εισοδο του σπιτιου μου 1ος οροφος ολες οι πριζες εχουν μεσα CAT 5 καλωδια, απο τις 3 μπριζες δουλευω μονο την μια κεντρικη στο σαλονι εκανα και αλλαγη τηλεφωνικης συσκευης αλλα ουτε αυτο φταιει, τις αλλες τις εχω απομονωσει τελειως αλλα τα CRC ERROS σπερνουν αλλα ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ KAMMIA KAI ME ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.


εχεις παραπανω crc γιατι εχεις πειραξει το snr tweak που ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχεις παρπανω λαθη... παντως σε εμενα που η γραμμη εχει προβλημα, ειναι βραχος .. περιεργος τα καινουρια μοντελα broadcom (συμβατα με την γραμμη μου) κανουν αποσυνδεσεις, το dsl ac52 παροτι δεν ειναι συμβατο, χανει περιπου 1 mbps αλλα δεν κανει αποσυνδεσεις, πολυ σταθερο και το βλεπω και απο το spectrum τους τονους ... ομως επειδη μαζευει πολλα λαθη μετα απο πολυ καιρο, απο χειμωνα πιο πολυ, μια φορα την βδομαδα του κανω εγω μια επανακινηση ... απλα το λεω να το εχεις υποψην μια και τοσο κανε του εσυ μια επανκινηση αν δεις οτι το internet αργει, επειδη θα μαζεθψει πολλα λαθη μετα απο καιρο

----------


## giogio

> εχεις παραπανω crc γιατι εχεις πειραξει το snr tweak που ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχεις παρπανω λαθη... παντως σε εμενα που η γραμμη εχει προβλημα, ειναι βραχος .. περιεργος τα καινουρια μοντελα broadcom (συμβατα με την γραμμη μου) κανουν αποσυνδεσεις, το dsl ac52 παροτι δεν ειναι συμβατο, χανει περιπου 1 mbps αλλα δεν κανει αποσυνδεσεις, πολυ σταθερο και το βλεπω και απο το spectrum τους τονους ... ομως επειδη μαζευει πολλα λαθη μετα απο πολυ καιρο, απο χειμωνα πιο πολυ, μια φορα την βδομαδα του κανω εγω μια επανακινηση ... απλα το λεω να το εχεις υποψην μια και τοσο κανε του εσυ μια επανκινηση αν δεις οτι το internet αργει, επειδη θα μαζεθψει πολλα λαθη μετα απο καιρο


Ναι babis3g  το ξερω οταν σερνεται του κανω επανεκινηση αλλα εχω δει και αλλες γραμμες με χαμηλο SNR και δεν εχουν τοσα πολλα λαθη σε τοσες ωρες.

Το μεσημερι το εβαλα σε μια αλλη πριζα οχι στην κεντρικη να δω πως παει και δειχνει καλυτερα

----------


## famous-walker

Ναι όντως είναι βράχος και δεν βγάζει καθόλου crc errors. Το 'χω 3 ώρες τώρα με το snr στα 5 dB και δεν έχει καθόλου σφάλματα. Αλλά δεν κατεβάζω με παραπάνω από 1300 kb/s γιατί μάλλον υπάρχει κόφτης...  Αναβάθμιση έκανε αυτόματα από το interface επιλέγοντας μέσα από το router και την ενότητα του Firmware Upgrade να κάνει αναβάθμιση. Έχω το 1.1.2.2_34-g3271f8f αυτή την στιγμή.  Νομίζω στο browsing είναι λίγο πιο αργό από το Draytek.

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι babis3g  το ξερω οταν σερνεται του κανω επανεκινηση αλλα εχω δει και αλλες γραμμες με χαμηλο SNR και δεν εχουν τοσα πολλα λαθη σε τοσες ωρες.


εξαρταται την ποιοτητα γραμμης και επισης τα Asus σαν μη συμβατα κανουν λιγο παραπανω λαθη απο τα αλλα, αλλα αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα μην το σκαλιζεις  :Smile: 
ΑΝ σου κανει αρχιζεις να χαμηλωνεις το snr κατα 1 db μεχρι να βρει πιο σταθερη γραμμη

Παντως οσο πας εσυ με snr 4 (σχεδον ιδια αποσταση) παω εγω με snr 9 ...

Αν το βαλω στο 4 σαν εσενα  (μολις το δοκιμασα για εφε)

αν εκανα απο μερα επανκινηση θα εφτανα τα 16 γιατι παντα στη γραμμη μου απο μερα συνχρονιζει πιο ψηλα και αν ειχα και inteleaved θα ειχα ακομα κανα mbps πιο πανω

----------


## giogio

> εξαρταται την ποιοτητα γραμμης και επισης τα Asus σαν μη συμβατα κανουν λιγο παραπανω λαθη απο τα αλλα, αλλα αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα μην το σκαλιζεις 
> ΑΝ σου κανει αρχιζεις να χαμηλωνεις το snr κατα 1 db μεχρι να βρει πιο σταθερη γραμμη
> 
> Παντως οσο πας εσυ με snr 4 (σχεδον ιδια αποσταση) παω εγω με snr 9 ...
> 
> Αν το βαλω στο 4 σαν εσενα  (μολις το δοκιμασα για εφε)
> 
> αν εκανα απο μερα επανκινηση θα εφτανα τα 16 γιατι παντα στη γραμμη μου απο μερα συνχρονιζει πιο ψηλα και αν ειχα και inteleaved θα ειχα ακομα κανα mbps πιο πανω


Aν θυμασαι τα ειχαμε πει σε προηγουμενη ενοτητα τοσο δινει εδω η περιοχη δυστυχως και το προφιλ ειναι ξεκλειδωτο εως 24.

----------


## babis3g

> Aν θυμασαι τα ειχαμε πει σε προηγουμενη ενοτητα τοσο δινει εδω η περιοχη δυστυχως και το προφιλ ειναι ξεκλειδωτο εως 24.


ναι θυμαμαι αλλα το εβαλα επανω γιατι εντοπιστηκε ενα προβλημα στο προηγουμενο beta  (ειχα το dsl ac88) και επειδη εβαλες φωτο με πειραγμενο το snr και ιδια αποσταση ... συγχωρα με ... δεν κρατηθηκα  :Smile:  ... εμενα με εχουν εως 16 ... το ξερω γιατι και να κατεβασω το snr ακομα και αλλο δεν παει πανω απο 16 και εχω δοκιμασει και αλλα modem και πανε μεχρι τοσο ολα ... παλια ειχαν γραψει και 18 mbps με το snr στο 1 (φυσικα οι αποσυνδεσεις ηταν καθε 1 λεπτο) αλλα με το προβλημα στην γραμμη δεν μου εδωσαν παραπανω τωρα τελευταια, και τραβηξα πολλα για να αφησουν σε ξεκλειδωτο profile ...συνηθως εχω σε -2 το snr για πιο σταθεροτητα

----------


## giogio

> ναι θυμαμαι αλλα το εβαλα επανω γιατι εντοπιστηκε ενα προβλημα στο προηγουμενο beta  (ειχα το dsl ac88) και επειδη εβαλες φωτο με πειραγμενο το snr και ιδια αποσταση ... συγχωρα με ... δεν κρατηθηκα  ... εμενα με εχουν εως 16 ... το ξερω γιατι και να κατεβασω το snr ακομα και αλλο δεν παει πανω απο 16 και εχω δοκιμασει και αλλα modem και πανε μεχρι τοσο ολα ... παλια ειχαν γραψει και 18 mbps με το snr στο 1 (φυσικα οι αποσυνδεσεις ηταν καθε 1 λεπτο) αλλα με το προβλημα στην γραμμη δεν μου εδωσαν παραπανω τωρα τελευταια, και τραβηξα πολλα για να αφησουν σε ξεκλειδωτο profile ...συνηθως εχω σε -2 το snr για πιο σταθεροτητα


Καλα εκανες και δεν κρατηθηκες, τι να πω εμενα ετσι μου ειπαν ειμαι ξεκλειδωτος  και αν θυμασαι το DGN 3500 που δοκιμασα πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι αλλα με 1mb παραπανω

Μολις περασα το καινουργιο BETA Aνεβηκε η ταχυτητα λιγο ακομα,παρατηρησα οτι με κλειστο το Bitswap κλειδωνει πιο ψηλα κανα 2mb αν το αφησω ανοιχτο -2mb κατω.

----------


## babis3g

Με κλειστο το bit swap, μαλλον θα σου κανει αποσυνδεση, δοκιμασε αυριο κατα μεσημερι τις 12 ενα reboot, λογικα απο μερα εχει καλυτερο συνχρονισμο, λογω λιγοτερου θορυβου γραμμης (για την αποσταση μας)

----------


## famous-walker

14 ώρες με το snr στα 5 dB μόλις 4 crc errors, δεν ξέρω αν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα βέβαια.

Ποιες κεραίες είναι για τα 5GHz, οι μπροστινές ή οι πίσω;

Ο φασματογράφος είναι έγκυρος; Γιατί με το TG585 μου έβγαζε gaps το LDS analyzer. Αλλά το orbmt με το Draytek δεν θυμάμαι να είχε gaps.

----------


## babis3g

> 14 ώρες με το snr στα 5 dB μόλις 4 crc errors, δεν ξέρω αν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα βέβαια.
> 
> Ποιες κεραίες είναι για τα 5GHz, οι μπροστινές ή οι πίσω;
> 
> Ο φασματογράφος είναι έγκυρος; Γιατί με το TG585 μου έβγαζε gaps το LDS analyzer. Αλλά το orbmt με το Draytek δεν θυμάμαι να είχε gaps.


δεν ξερω ποιες ειναι οι κεραιες, θα προσπαθησω να μαθω αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρα, ισως αν τις βγαλεις μια-μια θα δειξει οταν πεσει το σημα ωπ ξεχασα δεν βγαινουν, ειχα στο μυαλο μου το dsl ac88 που κοιταζα κατι

ναι ειναι εγκυρος καθως και η ενδειξη μετα λαθη.. αν εχεις gaps, ενεργοποιησε το esnp adsl που ειναι για σταθεροτητα (dsl settings) εχε υποψην to dsl chipset δεν ειναι συμβατο σαν τα modem των παροχων και μια μια μικρη διαφορα μπορει να εχει, αλλα ειναι σταθερο modem στις περισσοτερες γραμμες

Eγω εχω επανω το Ν17 (χαλασε απο κεραυνο) και τωρα το dsl ac52 πανω απο 2 χρονια και ειναι πολυ καλο με οτε

----------


## famous-walker

Μου φαίνεται στιβαρό πάντως σε σχέση με την γραμμή όπως ήταν και το Draytek. Βέβαια όταν είχα 6 το SNR είχα και FastPath τα crc errors ήταν πάρα πολλά. Σε Interleaved mode το είχα στο 9 μέχρι την Παρασκευή που δήλωσα βλάβη χαμηλού συγχρονισμού και μου το έριξαν στο 6 για να ανεβάσουν το upload. Στα 9 dB είχα στις 20 μέρες περίπου 12 - 15 crc errros. Σε Fastpath φτάναν τις χιλιάδες.   Στον range extender (TP-Link RE210) τα 2,4 GHz έχουν 88% σήμα και τα 5 GHz έχουν 62% σήμα και θέλω να το διορθώσω λίγο. Γι' αυτό ρωτάω για τις κεραίες.  Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει θέμα που χρησιμοποιώ κοινό SSID και για τις δύο συχνότητες.

----------


## babis3g

> Μου φαίνεται στιβαρό πάντως σε σχέση με την γραμμή όπως ήταν και το Draytek. Βέβαια όταν είχα 6 το SNR είχα και FastPath τα crc errors ήταν πάρα πολλά. Σε Interleaved mode το είχα στο 9 μέχρι την Παρασκευή που δήλωσα βλάβη χαμηλού συγχρονισμού και μου το έριξαν στο 6 για να ανεβάσουν το upload. Στα 9 dB είχα στις 20 μέρες περίπου 12 - 15 crc errros. Σε Fastpath φτάναν τις χιλιάδες.   Στον range extender (TP-Link RE210) τα 2,4 GHz έχουν 88% σήμα και τα 5 GHz έχουν 62% σήμα και θέλω να το διορθώσω λίγο. Γι' αυτό ρωτάω για τις κεραίες.  Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει θέμα που χρησιμοποιώ κοινό SSID και για τις δύο συχνότητες.


Ξεχασα να πω πιο πριν ... κατα εμενα το λογισμικο των draytek (dray os) ειναι απο τα ποιο ανωτερα που εχω δοκιμασει, απλα, πολυ γρηγορα και πολλες ρυθμισεις με rules κλπ ... τα asus βασισονται στο openwrt (η asus το ονομαζει asuswrt) που αυτο ειχε και η draytek με το πρωτο 2760 αλλα το σταματησε λογο προβληματων και εβγαλε το 2760 delight ...
Και εγω ερχομενος απο draytek σε Asus ειχα λιγο θεμα στην αρχη γιατι με τα asus ειναι λιγο πιο αργο το menu και τελειως διαφορετικα σε χρηση ... ομως για τον απλο χρηστη που δεν ειχε πριν draytek νομιζω ειναι οκ ... εξαλου οι πιο πολλοι δεν ειναι ολοι μερα στα menu

ομως τα draytek ειναι πανακριβα, εγω τα αγορασα οταν ημουν Αγγλια που ειχα 2 γραμμες ...

Για τα λαθη τα περισσοτερα Αsus, δεν ειναι συμβατα με αυτα των παροχων, που σημαινει σε μερικες γραμμες μπορει να δουν λιγο παραπανω λαθη ή το snr να πεφτει λιγο πιο ευκολα, αλλα ειναι σταθερα ... αν εχεις θεμα στην γραμμη, εχει snr tweak (οχι παντα για ανεβασμα ταχυτητας αλλα και κατεβασμα για πιο σταθεροτητα, οπως κανω εγω) και το ρυθμιζεις για σταθεροτητα, ενεργοποιησε το esnp adsl, και γενικα θα πρεπει να βρεις με την γραμμη σου πως να το ταιριαξεις (sra, αgg gain conrol ειναι για τα λαθη κλπ) ... θα πρεπει εσυ να βρεις με τι ρυθμισεις ειναι καλυτερα στην γραμμη σου

ΑΝ εχεις λαθη θα πω οτι και στους αλλους φιλους αλλα και στην περιπτωση μου, αν δεν κανει αργο internet ασε το να γραφει λαθη ... εξαλου οπως λεω σε τετοια θεματα γραμμης πρεπει να βρουμε το dsl chipset του dslam και περνουμε αναλογο modem που υποτιθεται θα εχει καλυτερη σταθεροτητα λογω dsl drivers & αλγορυθμων

Για το θεμα ssid το μονο θεμα ειναι ειναι οτι αν κλειδωσει σε 5G θα εχεις πιο χαμηλο σημα αν το laptop ειναι μακρυα επειδη το 5G ναι μεν ειναι πιο γρηγορο, αλλα εχει πιο αδυνατο σημα σε μακρυνες αποστασεις σε σχεση με το 2,4 που το σημα αυτης της μπαντας παει πιο μακρυα
https://www.snbforums.com/threads/2-...fferent.14204/
https://superuser.com/questions/3623...eless-networks

----------


## jefman

Εγω έχω κοινό SSID και για τις δύο συχνότητες και δεν διαπίστωσα κάποιο πρόβλημα

----------


## GeorgeH

> Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει θέμα που χρησιμοποιώ κοινό SSID και για τις δύο συχνότητες.


Δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο θέμα κι εγώ κοινό όνομα έχω.

----------


## nikosgnr

Σήμερα ξανακόλλησε, δεν είχα πάλι σύνδεση και βλέπω αυτό. Αναγκάστηκα να κάνω Reboot μέσα απο το UI για να επανέλθει.

Να πω πως είμαι με τη Beta 9.1.2.3_0.

----------


## babis3g

Για ποση ωρα ειναι αυτα τα λαθη? γιατι τα στατιστικα δεν βοηθανε αφου δεν εχει το uptime ... νομιζω εχεις το ιδιο προβλημα που ειχα και εγω... η γραμμη εχει πολυ θορυβο και μαζευει πολλα λαθη, σε καποια στιγμη απο τα πολλα λαθη μπουκωνει το modem ... το internet δεν δουλευει ενω ειναι συνδεμενο ... χειροκινητο ανοιγοκλειμα χρειαζεται ... η προσωρινη λυση ειναι να ανεβασεις το snr (stability adjustment σε +2,+3 για αρχη, ή αναποδα σε μειον, δεν θυμαμαι) ωστε το snr να ανεβει στο 8-9 απο 6.2 που δειχνει τωρα για δοκιμη

Επισης βαλε 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/...pswpregcid.png

και καλο ειναι να κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...57#post1305857

συν τις χακλινες επαφες μεσα στα κουτακια
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/...ps7cfuejh1.jpg

επισης υπαρχει το 9.1.2.3._117 για δοκιμη
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6135475

----------


## famous-walker

Εγώ είπα να παίξω λίγο σήμερα με το SNR.

Το άφησα με το SNR στο 1 για κάνα 20λέπτο και μια χαρά δούλευε... Βέβαια τα crc errors ήταν 150+ ανά refresh... Είχα συγχρονίσει στα 16300 kbps!!!

Τώρα το έβαλα στα 3 dB, και έχει μόλις 7 crc errors σε μια ώρα. Την κρατάει εκπληκτικά σταθερή την γραμμή... Είμαι στα 14100 kbps. Θα το αφήσω μερικές μέρες να δω πως θα πάει. 

Με το Crypto VDSL splitter που έβαλα διαπίστωσα ότι συγχρονίζει κάπως ψηλότερα από ένα άλλο παλαιότερο που είχα και δεν ακούγεται θόρυβος - βουητό στην γραμμή τηλεφώνου ανά διαστήματα. Θα βάλω στο τηλέφωνο και ένα επιπλέον filter μετά τα splitter. Στην άλλη γραμμή που έχω ένα τηλέφωνο ακόμα σκέτο με filter διαπίστωσα ότι άμα το βγάλω από την μπρίζα και το ξανασυνδέσω αυξάνονται τα crc errors. Θα βάλω και σ' αυτή την γραμμή ένα splitter πριν τον τηλέφωνο.

----------


## nikosgnr

> Για ποση ωρα ειναι αυτα τα λαθη? γιατι τα στατιστικα δεν βοηθανε αφου δεν εχει το uptime ... νομιζω εχεις το ιδιο προβλημα που ειχα και εγω... η γραμμη εχει πολυ θορυβο και μαζευει πολλα λαθη, σε καποια στιγμη απο τα πολλα λαθη μπουκωνει το modem ... το internet δεν δουλευει ενω ειναι συνδεμενο ... χειροκινητο ανοιγοκλειμα χρειαζεται ... η προσωρινη λυση ειναι να ανεβασεις το snr (stability adjustment σε +2,+3 για αρχη, ή αναποδα σε μειον, δεν θυμαμαι) ωστε το snr να ανεβει στο 8-9 απο 6.2 που δειχνει τωρα για δοκιμη
> 
> Επισης βαλε 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/...pswpregcid.png
> 
> και καλο ειναι να κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...57#post1305857
> 
> συν τις χακλινες επαφες μεσα στα κουτακια
> ...


Ήταν για κανένα 10' έτσι. Παλιότερα δεν είχα τέτοια θέματα γι' αυτό προβληματίζομαι.. Και έχω και φίλτρα όπως τα 'χεις βάλει.

Το Stability το δίνει Disabled (είναι στα 11db).

----------


## babis3g

> Ήταν για κανένα 10' έτσι. Παλιότερα δεν είχα τέτοια θέματα γι' αυτό προβληματίζομαι.. Και έχω και φίλτρα όπως τα 'χεις βάλει.
> 
> Το Stability το δίνει Disabled (είναι στα 11db).


Αν ειναι 58000+ λαθη για 10 λεπτα τοτε σιγουρα κατι στην εγκτασταση σου ή με τον παροχο, κοιτα αυτα που ειπα πιο πανω
Δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο λαθος το modem απο μονο του να κανει τοσα πολλα λαθη και να "μπουκωνει" ...
καποιο προβλημα βρισκει με αυξημενο θορυβο που μου εκανε και εμενα ετσι (επλιζω να ειδες πως ηταν τα φιλτρα και η πριζα στο link απο την υγρασια) ...
ο φιλος πιο πανω λεει οτι εχει αναβασει και το snr και δεν εχει θεμα

Πιστευω  οτι αν βαλεις αλλο modem, μπορει να κανει αποσυνδεση καπποια στιγμη οταν παρουσιαζονται τα αποτομα πολλα λαθη ... απλα στο Asus δεν αποσυνδεεται μονο του και το "μπουκωνει"

Το stability για δοκιμη ανεβαζεις εσυ το snr αν βοηθησει (κλεινεις το Dynamic Line Adjustment πρωτα) προσωρινα αλλα η λυση ειναι να κοιταξεις την γραμμη σου

----------


## nikosgnr

Και 'γω δε πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα του Modem. Θα τα τσεκάρω όλα και θα επανέλθω.

Πάντως τόσα πολλά λάθη στο CRC πρώτη φορά βλέπω. Συνήθως έπαιζε και παίζει μεταξύ 10-20.

----------


## jefman

> Σήμερα ξανακόλλησε, δεν είχα πάλι σύνδεση και βλέπω αυτό. Αναγκάστηκα να κάνω Reboot μέσα απο το UI για να επανέλθει.
> 
> Να πω πως είμαι με τη Beta 9.1.2.3_0.


Την ώρα που κολλάει είσαι με Wifi; Αν ναι δοκίμασε με ενσύρματο γιατί εμένα πάθαινε κολλήματα αλλά ήταν το ασύρματο που έιχε θέμα με καλώδιο ήταν οκ

----------


## nikosgnr

> Την ώρα που κολλάει είσαι με Wifi; Αν ναι δοκίμασε με ενσύρματο γιατί εμένα πάθαινε κολλήματα αλλά ήταν το ασύρματο που έιχε θέμα με καλώδιο ήταν οκ


Δυστυχώς ήταν γενικό το θέμα. Και σε άλλο PC με Ethernet που έχω, τα ίδια είχα.

Θα δω πως θα πάει στη πορεία.

----------


## famous-walker

Την Παρασκευή είχα βάλει το snr στα 3 dB. Το Σάββατο διαπίστωσα ενώ ο συγχρονισμός είχε διατηρηθεί, το snr είχε σκαρφαλώσει στα 4,1 dB, δεν ξέρω εάν είναι θέμα του dslam για να κρατήσει σταθερή την γραμμή. Παρόλα αυτά μέχρι σήμερα με το snr χειροκίνητα στα 3 dB και μέχρι τα 4+ dΒ που ανέβαινε μόνο του, είχα μόλις 1080 crc errors σε 4 μέρες αλόγιστης (streaming, torrent) χρήσης με τόσο χαμηλό snr. 

Σήμερα έπαιξα λίγο με τα φίλτρα της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (δοκίμασα ένα άλλο σε ένα panasonic dect, πάντως άφησα το υπάρχον φίλτρο) και έπεσε το dsl, αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι συγχρόνισε στα 15200 kbps με το snr στα 3 dB, έκανα reboot το modem και πάλι στα ίδια συγχρόνισε. 

Πιθανολογώ ότι το dslam πλέον έχει πάρει νέες συμπεριφορές της γραμμής και ανεβάζει τον συγχρονισμό, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς, γιατί τις προηγούμενες μέρες με το snr στα 3 dB που έκανα δοκιμές πήγαινε από 13600 μέχρι 14100 kbps. Και στο spectrum δεν έχω δει καθόλου gaps αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## babis3g

καποιες φορες ειναι και η γραμμη αναλογα το θορυβο, παρεμβολες κλπ ... το modem ...το dslam ... ο καιρος σε μετριες και πιο μακρυνες αποστασεις (οταν εχει καλο καιρο το spectrum ειναι πολυ βκαλυτερο και χωρις gaps) ... εγω μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες με διαφορα modem και με debbuging την γραμμη apo 3 απο 3 διαφορετικα chipset, εχω βρει οτι ανεβαινουν αποτομα τα ES errors, που συμπαιρενω οτι ειναι ηλεκτρομαγνητικες παρεμβολες

----------


## oasis21

παιδια καλημερα μια ερωτησουλα για να μην τραβαω καλωδιο εθερνετ απο το ASUS DSL-AC52U AC750 σε καποιο απομακρυσμενο δωματιο του σπιτιου ξερετε καποιο οικονομικο acces point να συνδεεται ασυρματα με το ASUS DSL-AC52U AC750 και να δινει ενσυρματα χωρις προβληματα ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να σου πω, εξαλου δεν εχω ασχοληθει με τα Access points για να σου πω αυτο δοκιμασα και εχει σεβαστο ασυρματο ... εξαρταται απο τον χωρο σου (τοιχος, διαμωρφωση κλπ) πως θα παει το καθε ασυρματο (αλλα εχουν mimo, αλλα beamforming, αλλα απλο ενισχυτη, αλλα δεν εχουν τιποτα απο ολα αυτα) ...
δεν χρειαστηκα ποτε AP, σχεδον ολα τα ενσωματωμενα modem με εξωτερικες κεραιες, με καλυπτουν ανετα σε
δωματιο>αυλη 10 μετρα αλλο δωματιο
δωαμτιο > αυλη> 2 μετρα αλλο δωματιο
δωματιο > αυλη > αλλο δωματιο απο 1 μετρο τοιχο με πετρα, στα 13-15 μετρα, καλυπτει σημα σε παραθυρο η πορτα μεχρι/εως 1 μετρο μεσα
Ισως καποιος αλλος φιλος να συστησει κατι

----------


## famous-walker

Εγώ έχω το TP-Link AC750 RE210.
Θα το βάλεις σε ένα κεντρικό σημείο που θα συνδέεται με το router με καλό σήμα και...

 Ή θα το συνδέσεις με το router στα 2,4 GHz και θα συνδέονται οι clients στα 5 GHz, ή αντίστροφα (2,4 GHz οι clients και 5 GHz με το modem router). Μπορεί να αναπαραγάγει και τις δυο συχνότητες ταυτόχρονα αλλά μειώνεται η απόδοση. Όλα τα range extenders νομίζω λίγο ως πολύ έτσι λειτουργούν.

Έχει και Gigabit ethernet και με έχει σώσει δυο χρόνια τώρα (το είχα με το 2710Vn) γιατί στο δωμάτιο μου, συνδέω TV Box και PC μέσω switch με το extender και η απόδοση φτάνει τα 180+ mbps, αναλόγως από ποια συχνότητα (2,4G ή 5G) θα λάβουν δεδομένα οι clients που συνδέονται μέσω ethernet.

----------


## oasis21

> Εγώ έχω το TP-Link AC750 RE210.
> Θα το βάλεις σε ένα κεντρικό σημείο που θα συνδέεται με το router με καλό σήμα και...
> 
>  Ή θα το συνδέσεις με το router στα 2,4 GHz και θα συνδέονται οι clients στα 5 GHz, ή αντίστροφα (2,4 GHz οι clients και 5 GHz με το modem router). Μπορεί να αναπαραγάγει και τις δυο συχνότητες ταυτόχρονα αλλά μειώνεται η απόδοση. Όλα τα range extenders νομίζω λίγο ως πολύ έτσι λειτουργούν.
> 
> Έχει και Gigabit ethernet και με έχει σώσει δυο χρόνια τώρα (το είχα με το 2710Vn) γιατί στο δωμάτιο μου, συνδέω TV Box και PC μέσω switch με το extender και η απόδοση φτάνει τα 180+ mbps, αναλόγως από ποια συχνότητα (2,4G ή 5G) θα λάβουν δεδομένα οι clients που συνδέονται μέσω ethernet.


ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## gkpapad

> Ήταν για κανένα 10' έτσι. Παλιότερα δεν είχα τέτοια θέματα γι' αυτό προβληματίζομαι.. Και έχω και φίλτρα όπως τα 'χεις βάλει.
> 
> Το Stability το δίνει Disabled (είναι στα 11db).


Καλημερα Μπαμπη.Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.Την φωτο στα 2 φιλτρα+την φωτο για τις χαλκινες επαφες μεσα στα κουτια που μπορω να τις δω,γιατι δεν υπαρχουν στο photobucket.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημερα Μπαμπη.Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.Την φωτο στα 2 φιλτρα+την φωτο για τις χαλκινες επαφες μεσα στα κουτια που μπορω να τις δω,γιατι δεν υπαρχουν στο photobucket.


Nαι σημερα βγαζει error
Eδω 2 σε σειρα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1443701246
εδω με τις σκουριες στις χαλκινες επαφες
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1480708546

----------


## lgalkis

Καλημερα στην παρεα.
Μολις αγορασα το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ,και αντιμετοπιζω το εξης προβλημα.
Η μπαντα των 5ghz σχεδον δεν λειτουργει.
Ενω ειναι ενεργοπηοιμενο στο μενου και ολα καλα,οι συσκευες την βρισκουν,συνδεονται και μετα χανεται.
Μπορει να την ξαναβρουν τυχαια και παλι το ιδιο.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι αγοραστηκε το μοντεμ ,κυριως για τα 5 ghz γιατι στην πολυκατοικια υπαρχει προβλημα με το wifi.
Περασα και την τελευταια beta,εκανα ρεσετ και παλι το ιδιο.
Εχει κανει καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημερα στην παρεα.
> Μολις αγορασα το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ,και αντιμετοπιζω το εξης προβλημα.
> Η μπαντα των 5ghz σχεδον δεν λειτουργει.
> Ενω ειναι ενεργοπηοιμενο στο μενου και ολα καλα,οι συσκευες την βρισκουν,συνδεονται και μετα χανεται.
> Μπορει να την ξαναβρουν τυχαια και παλι το ιδιο.
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι αγοραστηκε το μοντεμ ,κυριως για τα 5 ghz γιατι στην πολυκατοικια υπαρχει προβλημα με το wifi.
> Περασα και την τελευταια beta,εκανα ρεσετ και παλι το ιδιο.
> Εχει κανει καμμια ιδεα?


Καταβασε αυτο το απλο προγαμμα να βρεις κενο καναλι και καλυτερο σημα
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html
Παιξε με τα καναλια, bandwidth κλπ, γυρνα τις κεραιες, αν παλι θεμα να στειλουμε feedback ...  υποψην reset καλυτερα ειναι να πατησεις το πισω κουμαπκι για 6-10 δευτερα

----------


## GeorgeH

> Καλημερα στην παρεα.
> Μολις αγορασα το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ,και αντιμετοπιζω το εξης προβλημα.
> Η μπαντα των 5ghz σχεδον δεν λειτουργει.
> Ενω ειναι ενεργοπηοιμενο στο μενου και ολα καλα,οι συσκευες την βρισκουν,συνδεονται και μετα χανεται.
> Μπορει να την ξαναβρουν τυχαια και παλι το ιδιο.
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι αγοραστηκε το μοντεμ ,κυριως για τα 5 ghz γιατι στην πολυκατοικια υπαρχει προβλημα με το wifi.
> Περασα και την τελευταια beta,εκανα ρεσετ και παλι το ιδιο.
> Εχει κανει καμμια ιδεα?


Τι σημαίνει *σχεδόν* δε λειτουργεί; Είναι αντιφατικό, δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν σίγουρος!
Αν δε δουλεύει όπως πρέπει η μπάντα των 5GHz, διαπιστωμένα όμως, τότε να το επιστρέψεις ως ελλατωματικό στο μαγαζί κ να σου δώσουν καινούριο.
Αν δεν μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις ο ίδιος θα το διαπιστώσουν στο service και θα ενημερωθείς αν δικαιούσαι αλλαγή ή όχι.

----------


## lgalkis

> Καταβασε αυτο το απλο προγαμμα να βρεις κενο καναλι και καλυτερο σημα
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html
> Παιξε με τα καναλια, bandwidth κλπ, γυρνα τις κεραιες, αν παλι θεμα να στειλουμε feedback ...  υποψην reset καλυτερα ειναι να πατησεις το πισω κουμαπκι για 6-10 δευτερα


Reset εκανα και απο πισω,και restore,γυρισα στην τελευταια stable.
Δουλευει για λιγο,και μετα χανεται η μπαντα των 5ghz.
Ειναι ενεργοποιημενη απο το Menu,το λαμπακι αναβει,αλλα οι συσκευες δεν βρισκουν τιποτα.
Καναλια κτλ που κοιταξα ειναι αδεια,δεν εκπεμπει τιποτα στα 5.
Απο οτι καταλαβαινω,επεσα παλι στη περιπτωση ελατωματικου?




> Τι σημαίνει *σχεδόν* δε λειτουργεί; Είναι αντιφατικό, δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν σίγουρος!
> Αν δε δουλεύει όπως πρέπει η μπάντα των 5GHz, διαπιστωμένα όμως, τότε να το επιστρέψεις ως ελλατωματικό στο μαγαζί κ να σου δώσουν καινούριο.
> Αν δεν μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις ο ίδιος θα το διαπιστώσουν στο service και θα ενημερωθείς αν δικαιούσαι αλλαγή ή όχι.


Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω,μην το αναλυουμε χωρις λογο.Εκφραση ειναι και το σχεδον σιγουρος,ασχετα αν δεν υφισταται

----------


## babis3g

Μπορει να ειναι ελατωματικο, κοιτα με το μαγαζι αν γινεται, θα το αναφερω, παντως στην περιπτωση σου, η σωστη σειρα ειναι reset 6-10 δευτερα το κουμπακι πατημενο, ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη, αν δεν ... τοτε μαλλον πισω στο μαγαζι

----------


## GeorgeH

> Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω,μην το αναλυουμε χωρις λογο.Εκφραση ειναι και το σχεδον σιγουρος,ασχετα αν δεν υφισταται


Το ποιντ όμως δεν ήταν αυτό που στάθηκες αλλά το αποκάτω. Δηλαδή να το πας για επιστροφή.

----------


## sdikr

> Reset εκανα και απο πισω,και restore,γυρισα στην τελευταια stable.
> Δουλευει για λιγο,και μετα χανεται η μπαντα των 5ghz.
> Ειναι ενεργοποιημενη απο το Menu,το λαμπακι αναβει,αλλα οι συσκευες δεν βρισκουν τιποτα.
> Καναλια κτλ που κοιταξα ειναι αδεια,δεν εκπεμπει τιποτα στα 5.
> Απο οτι καταλαβαινω,επεσα παλι στη περιπτωση ελατωματικου?


Δοκίμασες να του αλλάξεις κανάλι;
Δεν είναι όλες οι κάρτες συμβατές με όλα τα κανάλια

----------


## lgalkis

> Το ποιντ όμως δεν ήταν αυτό που στάθηκες αλλά το αποκάτω. Δηλαδή να το πας για επιστροφή.


Επικοινωνησα με το eshop και μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να το δει τεχνικος.
Αυτο δεν υπαγεται στην περιπτωση του DOA?ή οχι?




> Δοκίμασες να του αλλάξεις κανάλι;
> Δεν είναι όλες οι κάρτες συμβατές με όλα τα κανάλια


Αλλαξα,ναι.Αλλα και παλι εκανε το ιδιο.
Εχεις να προτεινεις δικες σου ρυθμισεις που λειτουργουν?

----------


## GeorgeH

> Επικοινωνησα με το eshop και μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να το δει τεχνικος.
> Αυτο δεν υπαγεται στην περιπτωση του DOA?ή οχι?


Επιστροφές προϊόντων, τα οποία θεωρούνται ελαττωματικά κατά την παράδοση (DOA)

Η επιστροφή των προϊόντων, τα οποία θεωρούνται ελαττωματικά κατά την παράδοση (DOA) θα γίνεται αποδεκτή εντός επτά (7) ημερολογιακών ημερών από την παράδοση αυτών στον πελάτη. Ταυτόχρονα, θα πρέπει το προϊόν να μην είναι κατεστραμμένο και να έχει όλα τα πρωτότυπα έγγραφα τα οποία συνόδευαν το προϊόν (π.χ. Δ.Α.Τ., Απ. Λιανικής κ.ο.κ) και πλήρη τη συσκευασία του. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές ισχύουν τα ακόλουθα:
Το προϊόν παραλαμβάνεται και ελέγχεται για την διαπίστωση του αναφερόμενου από τον ΠΕΛΑΤΗ ελαττώματος.
Υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα έχουν προηγουμένως παραληφθεί και ελεγχθεί αυτά από την ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ, θα γίνεται αντικατάσταση του είδους με όμοιο καινούριο, ή σε περίπτωση μη διαθεσιμότητας με άλλο καινούργιο προϊόν αντίστοιχης ποιότητας και τιμής, άλλως σε περίπτωση που ο πελάτης δεν επιθυμεί αντικατάσταση, θα πραγματοποιείται επιστροφή των χρημάτων της αρχικής αγοράς στον πελάτη.Η επιστροφή των χρημάτων γίνεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο με τον οποίο είχε γίνει η αρχική πληρωμή του πελάτη προς την ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.
Ειδικότερα, σε περίπτωση χρέωσης μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ θα υποχρεούται να ενημερώσει την εκδότρια Τράπεζα για την ακύρωση της συναλλαγής και η τράπεζα θα προβεί εν συνεχεία σε κάθε πράξη που προβλέπεται με βάση τη σύμβαση που έχει καταρτίσει με τον πελάτη χωρίς σχετική ευθύνη της ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ πλέον. Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ κατόπιν της ενημέρωσης αυτής δεν φέρει καμία ευθύνη για το χρόνο και τον τρόπο εκτέλεσης του αντιλογισμού, που ρυθμίζεται από την προμνησθείσα σύμβαση. Στην περίπτωση πληρωμής με μετρητά, εάν ο πελάτης είχε επιλέξει την δυνατότητα "παραλαβή από το κατάστημα", θα γίνεται με επιστροφή των χρημάτων του σε αυτόν από οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα του δικτύου της ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ. Σε περίπτωση πληρωμής με τραπεζικό έμβασμα θα πραγματοποιείται αντίστροφο τραπεζικό έμβασμα από τους λογαριασμούς της ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ προς τον πελάτη.
Τα έξοδα αποστολής τόσο για την επιστροφή των προϊόντων στην ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ όσο και για την επαναπροώθηση στον ΠΕΛΑΤΗ του αντικατεστημένου προϊόντος βαρύνουν την ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.
Σε περίπτωση που τα προϊόντα επιστραφούν κατεστραμμένα ή ελλιπή το Ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα έχει το δικαίωμα να ζητήσει αποζημίωση από τον πελάτη, το ποσό της οποίας θα καθορίζεται από την κατάσταση των προϊόντων και να προβαίνει μονομερώς και άνευ ετέρου τινός σε ολικό ή μερικό συμψηφισμό της απαίτησής του αυτής έναντι του πελάτη.
Στην περίπτωση των κλιματιστικών μηχανημάτων,απαιτείται να έχει προηγηθεί επίσκεψη του τεχνικού του εξουσιοδοτημένου συνεργείου της προμηθεύτριας εταιρείας και έγγραφη βεβαίωση περί της διάγνωσης της βλάβης της συσκευής, έτσι ώστε να θεωρηθεί ότι το προϊόν ήταν ελαττωματικό κατά την παράδοση (DOA).
http://www.e-shop.gr/how_return

----------


## lgalkis

Ευχαριστω!

Λοιπον,στο καναλι 44,με 40mhz πλατος και N only συνδεση,δειχνει οτι δουλευει.
Ειναι μονο θεμα ρυθμισεων δλδ?
Θα το παρακολυθησω να δω πως θα παει και αναλογως θα πραξω.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια

----------


## famous-walker

Έβαλα το καινούριο Firmware.

Συγχρονισμός λίγο παραπάνω, 300 - 400 Kbps, βέβαια μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο, αλλά σαν να έχει καλύτερη απόκριση στο interface. Ακόμα δεν θύμισε Draytek βέβαια.

Εγώ προσωπικά hardware reset δεν κάνω.

----------


## babis3g

> Έβαλα το καινούριο Firmware.
> 
> Συγχρονισμός λίγο παραπάνω, 300 - 400 Kbps, βέβαια μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο, αλλά σαν να έχει καλύτερη απόκριση στο interface. Ακόμα δεν θύμισε Draytek βέβαια.
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά hardware reset δεν κάνω.


Mαλλον τυχαιο το κλειδωμα ... δεν θα φτασει το Dray OS με, ουτε απο θεμα γρηγοραδας ουτε απο θεμα bugs & ρυθμισεων ... για το hard reset απο εσενα εξαρταται, η εμπειρια δειχνει σχεδον σε ολα ειναι καλο να γινει, για καλη λειτουργικοτητα, αν δεν εχεις θεμα στις ρυθμισεις που θελεις εισαι οκ, δεν χρειαζεται ποτε

----------


## xnewtone

να κάνω μια ερώτηση θέλω . εχω vdsl forthnet και θελω να παρω ενα router ειμαι αναμεσα σε αυτο TP-LINK AC1200 VDSL/ADSL VR400 V1.0 και στο ASUS DSL-AC52U AC750 δεν ξερω πραγματικά ποιο εινα καλύτερο και ποιο να παρω. μπορει καποιος να με καθοδηγήσει?

----------


## famous-walker

Το TP-Link δεν είναι modem/router είναι σκέτο router... Δεν συνδέεται με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή.

babis3g, πάλι καλά που κρατάει την γραμμή για μια βδομάδα σταθερή με snr στο 3 και φτάνω τα 15 MBPS.

----------


## xnewtone

> Το TP-Link δεν είναι modem/router είναι σκέτο router... Δεν συνδέεται με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
> 
> babis3g, πάλι καλά που κρατάει την γραμμή για μια βδομάδα σταθερή με snr στο 3 και φτάνω τα 15 MBPS.


νομίζω κάνεις λα8ος Τύπος DSL Modem & Router λεει

----------


## famous-walker

Έχεις δίκιο, το μπέρδεψα με το Archer C5...

Εξαρτάται για ποια χρήση το θέλεις. Εγώ προσωπικά για την χρήση που τα κάνω θα πήγαινα σε Draytek, αλλά δυστυχώς η Draytek ακόμα δεν έχει AC router σ' αυτή την κατηγορία, γι' αυτό κατέληξα προσωρινά στο Asus και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Κέρδισα και 5 Mbps περίπου ταχύτητας και αύξηση της ταχύτητας διασύνδεσης με τα pc που έχω στο σπίτι.

----------


## babis3g

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση θέλω . εχω vdsl forthnet και θελω να παρω ενα router ειμαι αναμεσα σε αυτο TP-LINK AC1200 VDSL/ADSL VR400 V1.0 και στο ASUS DSL-AC52U AC750 δεν ξερω πραγματικά ποιο εινα καλύτερο και ποιο να παρω. μπορει καποιος να με καθοδηγήσει?


tp llink vr400
broadcom base σε θεμα γραμμης, ac1200 (πιο πανω αν εχεις τετοιες συσκυες) 1 usb, πιστευω λιγο καλυτερο λογισμικο (ποιο γρηγορο, λιγο ποιο πολλες ρυθμισεις, θεματα bugs)

asus dsl ac52
mediatek based σε θεμα γραμμης, ac750, 1 usb, multi annex (κανει για isdn, pstn), extra wan port (αν ποτε το κανεις χρηση σαν σκετο router δεν χανεις lan θυρα) snr tweak για παιξιμο γραμμης

πιστευω μικρες διαφορες, παρε οποιο σου αρεσει αφου δεν εχεις καποια συγκεκριμενη απαιτηση

----------


## lgalkis

Αφου δουλεψε το wifi, ειπα να σκαλισω τη γραμμη.


Κατεβασα το snr στα 3db και ακομα κραταει η γραμμη.
Απο οτι βλεπω εχει πολυ Attenuation, σωστα?

----------


## famous-walker

Για Fast Path καλά είσαι...

Δες τις δικές μου ρυθμίσεις που με SNR στο 3, κρατάει την γραμμή για πάνω από βδομάδα με κάτω από 800 crc errors...

----------


## lgalkis

Τωρα το γυρισα στο default, αλλα συχρονιζει και στο 0,5db στο snr στα 16000,απλα με 30 errors το δευτερολεπτο.

----------


## famous-walker

Στο 3 βάλτο και θα δεις ότι θα σου κρατήσει την γραμμή αν βάλεις τα δικά μου τα settings.

----------


## xnewtone

> Έχεις δίκιο, το μπέρδεψα με το Archer C5...
> 
> Εξαρτάται για ποια χρήση το θέλεις. Εγώ προσωπικά για την χρήση που τα κάνω θα πήγαινα σε Draytek, αλλά δυστυχώς η Draytek ακόμα δεν έχει AC router σ' αυτή την κατηγορία, γι' αυτό κατέληξα προσωρινά στο Asus και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Κέρδισα και 5 Mbps περίπου ταχύτητας και αύξηση της ταχύτητας διασύνδεσης με τα pc που έχω στο σπίτι.


εχω διαπιστώσει με τα λίγα που διάβασα οτι το asus συγχρονίζει χαμηλά ενώ το tp-link ψηλά . εγω εχω vdsl και θέλω να κάνω streaming .

----------


## gacp

Αν και συνδέομαι σε broadcom dslam έχω να πώ ότι ναι τα tplink με bradcom συγχρονίζουν λίγο ψηλότερα αλλά γενικά που και πού αποσυνδέονται. Το asus (mediatek) συγχρονίζει λίγο παρακάτω αλλά στην πράξη - σε πραγματική χρήση και όχι σε status - δεν είδα καμία διαφορά και καμία (ναι καμία) αποσύνδεση.
To(α) asus επίσης δίνει λίγο χαμηλότερα ping - που προσωπικά το θέλω - αλλά είναι και γενικά σταθερότερο.
Όσο αφορά τα firmware - μιας και έχω και τα δύο (+ 1 netgear) του asus (asus wwrt) είναι εύκολα τα ποιο πλήρες από όλα.
Με το τελευταίο beta και το Aiprotection νομίζω η σειρά της asus 52U/56U είναι ΙΜΗΟ ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## babis3g

> Αφου δουλεψε το wifi, ειπα να σκαλισω τη γραμμη.
> 
> Κατεβασα το snr στα 3db και ακομα κραταει η γραμμη.
> Απο οτι βλεπω εχει πολυ Attenuation, σωστα?


Eξαρταται την καθε γραμμη, νομιζω για 2 λεπτα, με 32 λαθη αργοτερα μπορει να σου κανει προβλημα, μπορει να ειμαι λαθος, αν κατι αρχιζεις να ανβαζεις το snr μεχρι να δεις οπου δεν εχεις αργο internet (browsing, streaming κλπ) αν δεν σου καννει προβλημα, ασε το να γραφει λαθη, αλλα νομιζω με το snr γυρω στο 5 θα εισαι οκ (safe)

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν και συνδέομαι σε broadcom dslam έχω να πώ ότι ναι τα tplink με bradcom συγχρονίζουν λίγο ψηλότερα αλλά γενικά που και πού αποσυνδέονται. Το asus (mediatek) συγχρονίζει λίγο παρακάτω αλλά στην πράξη - σε πραγματική χρήση και όχι σε status - δεν είδα καμία διαφορά. To asus δίνει λίγο χαμηλότερα ping - που προσωπικά το θέλω - αλλά είναι και γενικά σταθερότερο.
> Όσο αφορά τα firmware - μιας και έχω και τα δύο (+ 1 netgear) του asus (asus wwrt) είναι εύκολα τα ποιο πλήρες από όλα.
> Με το τελευταίο beta και το Aiprotection νομίζω η σειρά της asus 52U/56U είναι ΙΜΗΟ ότι καλύτερο.


Μπραβο, σε ευχααριστω που το ανεφερες, οχι για πωληση προς τα mediatek, αλλα εχω καει, αλλα να ξερω οτι τελικα δεν ειμαι μονος ... εχω ενα zyxel 1312, ενα asus dsl88 ...  και τα 2 broadcom και μου κανουν αποσυνδεσεις και μαλιστα σε broadcom dslam ... το συγκεκριμενο πολυ πιο σταθερο και ας παει 1 - 1,5 mbps πιο κατω ... δεν λενε τα τελευαται chipset broadcom  με adsl
Ημουν ετοιμος πριν καιρο να ππαρω ενα tp link broadcom, αλλα την υποψιαστηκα την δουλέια θα κανει παρομοιο θεμα

----------


## gacp

Ναι. Ο κόσμος βλέπει παραπάνω ταχύτητα σύνδεσης (συγχρονισμού) και (ίσως όχι αδικαιολόγητα) συγκρίνει έτσι τα modem μεταξύ τους.
Αν όμως (με κάποιο τρόπο) μετρήσεις (υπάρχουν τρόποι) το συνολικό π.χ. ημερήσιο throughput του modem σε "καθαρό" όγκο δεδομένων, αφαιρώντας τα downtime λόγο επανασυγχρονισμού, αλλά και τα αυξημένα errors (που πρόσφατα διαπίστωσα ότι η broadcom κρύβει επιμελώς ή υποβαθμίζει) (=εξού και η δυσκολία - απαγόρευση πρόσβασης σε ρυθμίσεις γραμμής τύπου snr  :Wink:  )θα δει ότι μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον ισάξια (ας πούμε) ικανότητα σε "κατέβασμα" συγκεκριμένου όγκου δεδομένων.
upd
Τώρα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ότι στο καινούργιο fw της η TpLink έχει βγάλει τελείως τον συνολικό χρόνο σύνδεσης των modem της.
Γιατί άραγε ???  :Cool:

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι. Ο κόσμος βλέπει παραπάνω ταχύτητα σύνδεσης (συγχρονισμού) και (ίσως όχι αδικαιολόγητα) συγκρίνει έτσι τα modem μεταξύ τους.
> Αν όμως (με κάποιο τρόπο) μετρήσεις (υπάρχουν τρόποι) το συνολικό π.χ. ημερήσιο throughput του modem σε "καθαρό" όγκο δεδομένων, αφαιρώντας τα downtime λόγο επανασυγχρονισμού, αλλά και τα αυξημένα errors (που πρόσφατα διαπίστωσα ότι η broadcom κρύβει επιμελώς ή υποβαθμίζει) (=εξού και η δυσκολία - απαγόρευση πρόσβασης σε ρυθμίσεις γραμμής τύπου snr  )θα δει ότι μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον ισάξια (ας πούμε) ικανότητα σε "κατέβασμα" συγκεκριμένου όγκου δεδομένων.
> upd
> Τώρα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ότι στο καινούργιο fw της η TpLink έχει βγάλει τελείως τον συνολικό χρόνο σύνδεσης των modem της.
> Γιατί άραγε ???


Αν και μερικα τελευταια μοντελα τους δεν ανεφεραν γενικα το χρονο συνδεσης, το θεωρω υποπτο αν το εβγαλαν
Η tp link αρχιζει να γινεται thomson style δηλαδη εχουν βαλει δικες telnet εντολες, και τα στατιστικα τους ειναι φτωχα, ειναι οκ για τον απλο χρηστη, αλλα για εναν που θελει να παρακολουθει την γραμμη (οι πιο εμπειροι) νομιζω δεν κανει ... ημουν ετοιμος να παρω αλλο ενα tp link (εχω το παλιο 8960) αλλα ακομα το σκεφτομαι γιατι λειπουν στατιστικα και αυτες οι αποσυνδεσεις με τα τελευταια broadcom νομιζω ισχυει σε ολους τους κατασκευαστες, απο τη στιγμη που εχω 2 διαφορετικες μαρκες, σχετικα καινουρια μοντελα και τα 2 εχουν θεμα αποσυνδεσεων (υποψην σε εμενα που εχει προβλημα η γραμμη) οι αποσυνδεσεις ειναι απο 1-2 μερες απο χειμωνα

Εγω θα παω ενα βημα πιο περα να πω το εξης...

Το θεμα ειναι ... οτι δεν φταιει η tp link ή asus κλπ, αλλα η broadcom που τους δινει τα drivers .. επειδη σαν δοκιμαστης καταφερα εστειλα logs στη broadcom & πηρα απαντηση να βρω τη πηγη του προβληματος, αντι να κανουν fine tune τα dsl drivers η να βρουν το προβλημα που εχω εντοπισει απο συγκεκριμενο λογισμικο και μετα ... ενω αλλα modem chipsets, δεν εχουν τετοιο θεμα και το dslam ειναι δικο τους επισης broadcom ... εγω πιστευω δεν ενδιαφερονται για το adsl, εχουν δωσει προσοχη στο vdsl/vectoring/g.fast/35b και εχουν αφησει πισω το adsl

Οταν κυκλοφορησει το dsl ac88 θα σταματησω την παρακολουθηση του (γιατι εχει 1-2 θεματα στη χρηση που κανω) & μπαινει ξανα το dsl ac52 που το ειχα κοντα χρονο (πιο πριν το Ν17 που χαλασε απο κεραυνο) επανω και ειμαι και εγω πολυ ευχαριστημενος, εξαλου δεν ειμαι απο τους χρηστες που καιγομαι αν θα κλειδωσει 1 mbps πιο κατω (εχει snr tweak στους τυχερους να το φερουν στα ισια του & σε περιπτωσεις και πιο πανω) οπως ειπες και σε εμενα ειναι πολυ πιο σταθερο αν και απο χειμωνα χαμηλωνω αλλο λιγο το snr για σταθεροτητα αλλα αυτο ισχυει με το οποιο modem

----------


## xnewtone

> Αν και συνδέομαι σε broadcom dslam έχω να πώ ότι ναι τα tplink με bradcom συγχρονίζουν λίγο ψηλότερα αλλά γενικά που και πού αποσυνδέονται. Το asus (mediatek) συγχρονίζει λίγο παρακάτω αλλά στην πράξη - σε πραγματική χρήση και όχι σε status - δεν είδα καμία διαφορά και καμία (ναι καμία) αποσύνδεση.
> To(α) asus επίσης δίνει λίγο χαμηλότερα ping - που προσωπικά το θέλω - αλλά είναι και γενικά σταθερότερο.
> Όσο αφορά τα firmware - μιας και έχω και τα δύο (+ 1 netgear) του asus (asus wwrt) είναι εύκολα τα ποιο πλήρες από όλα.
> Με το τελευταίο beta και το Aiprotection νομίζω η σειρά της asus 52U/56U είναι ΙΜΗΟ ότι καλύτερο.


Firewall NAT, SPI εχει το ASUS DSL-AC52U AC750 γιατι ειδα πως δεν εχει και δεν ξερω αν ισχει

----------


## babis3g

> Firewall NAT, SPI εχει το ASUS DSL-AC52U AC750 γιατι ειδα πως δεν εχει και δεν ξερω αν ισχει


Nαι εχει και τα 2 (ipv4) ... μονο σε ipv6 δεν εχει ακομα (μοννο το dsl ac68u εχει και με ipv6 firewall) και για αυτο καλο ειναι να μην χρησιμοπουμε το ipv6, θα μπει αργοτερα και σε ipv6

----------


## xnewtone

> Nαι εχει και τα 2 (ipv4) ... μονο σε ipv6 δεν εχει ακομα (μοννο το dsl ac68u εχει και με ipv6 firewall) και για αυτο καλο ειναι να μην χρησιμοπουμε το ipv6, θα μπει αργοτερα και σε ipv6


κινεζικα μου φαίνονται αυτα που λες σαν την διαφήμισή στην vodafone εγω εχω vdsl 50 forthnet και παιζω και streamarw εως εκει παν οι γνωσεις hehehe

----------


## babis3g

> κινεζικα μου φαίνονται αυτα που λες σαν την διαφήμισή στην vodafone εγω εχω vdsl 50 forthnet και παιζω και streamarw εως εκει παν οι γνωσεις hehehe


Nαι μαλλον εχεις δικιο, γιατι Ταιβανεζοι ειναι και αυτοι, εχουν το ιδιωμα εκει στην Asus να βγαζουν τα λογισμικα σε ατελη κατασταση (πχ το καινουριο dsl ac88 λειπουν μερικες ρυθμισεις με το που θα κυκλοφορησει, που τις περνανε αργοτερα)

Παντως η tp link  (το αλλο που σε ενδιαφερει) παροτι ειναι και Κινεζοι, απο την πρωτη μερα εχουν ολες τις ρυθμισεις ετοιμες

----------


## Somnium9hgJ

> Αν και συνδέομαι σε broadcom dslam έχω να πώ ότι ναι τα tplink με bradcom συγχρονίζουν λίγο ψηλότερα αλλά γενικά που και πού αποσυνδέονται. Το asus (mediatek) συγχρονίζει λίγο παρακάτω αλλά στην πράξη - σε πραγματική χρήση και όχι σε status - δεν είδα καμία διαφορά και καμία (ναι καμία) αποσύνδεση.
> To(α) asus επίσης δίνει λίγο χαμηλότερα ping - που προσωπικά το θέλω - αλλά είναι και γενικά σταθερότερο.
> Όσο αφορά τα firmware - μιας και έχω και τα δύο (+ 1 netgear) του asus (asus wwrt) είναι εύκολα τα ποιο πλήρες από όλα.
> Με το τελευταίο beta και το Aiprotection νομίζω η σειρά της asus 52U/56U είναι ΙΜΗΟ ότι καλύτερο.


Αν επιτρεπεται για τι διαφορα συγχρονισμου μιλαμε? το ρωτω γιατι αν κρινω απο το review που εκανες στο TP-Link Archer VR600  σε σχεσει με το AC52U τοτε η διαφορα (κατα την γνωμη μου) ειναι μεγαλη. εκτος βεβαια αν εχει αλλαξει κατι (Firmware updates?) απο περυσι που εκανες την παρουσιαση.

----------


## nikosgnr

Έχω μείνει με την Beta 9.1.2.3_0. Nα περάσω τη τελευταία? Απ' ότι βλέπω είναι η 1.1.2.2_36?

----------


## babis3g

> Έχω μείνει με την Beta 9.1.2.3_0. Nα περάσω τη τελευταία? Απ' ότι βλέπω είναι η 1.1.2.2_36?


H 1.1.2.2_36 ειναι πιο παλια απο την 9.1.2.3_0
το 9 ειναι για την beta (ολα τα beta αρχιζουν απο 9 και τα επισημα απο 1) οποτε σε αυτον τον τομενα ειναι ιδια, απλα ειναι για αναγνωριση λογισμικου
το 1.2.3 ειναι πιο τελευταιο απο το 1.2.2
και το _0 , _37 , _97 , _117 ειναι υποδιαιρεστερο, με τo πιο μεγαλο νουμερο και αυτο με τη σειρα του, το πιο τελευταιο ... αρα η 9.1.2.3_0 ειναι πιο τελευταια
Για ακομα πιο τελευταια εδω η v9.1.2.3_117 με aiprotection
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6135475

Τωρα αν θελεις να περασεις το πιο τελευταιο τι να σου πω, εγω παντα βαζω το τελαυταιο, αλλα μερικοι δεν θελουν να ασχολουνται με τα beta ... αν εννοεις για τελευταιο επισημο, τοτε ναι το 1.1.2.2_36 ειναι το τελευταιο επισημο, αλλα οχι το πιο τελευταιο λογισμικο

----------


## gacp

> Αν επιτρεπεται για τι διαφορα συγχρονισμου μιλαμε? το ρωτω γιατι αν κρινω απο το review που εκανες στο TP-Link Archer VR600  σε σχεσει με το AC52U τοτε η διαφορα (κατα την γνωμη μου) ειναι μεγαλη. εκτος βεβαια αν εχει αλλαξει κατι (Firmware updates?) απο περυσι που εκανες την παρουσιαση.


Αυτό που άλλαξε είναι ότι τότε είμουνα σε interleaved γραμμή και τώρα είμαι σε Fastpath.
Τα broadcom παραδόξως έχασαν ποιο πολύ σε συγχρονισμό από ότι τα asus (mediatek).
Ακόμα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και θα επανέλθω (μάλλον στο review του D5v2 -ναι πιστέψτε με το αξίζει - ή του Netgear 6220).

----------


## famous-walker

Πάντως με το τελευταίο firmware, εξακολουθώ να κλειδώνω έως και 500 kbps κατά μέσο όρο ψηλότερα, αλλά τα crc errors είναι περισσότερα κατά πολύ από το προηγούμενο firmware. Εκτός αν το προηγούμενο δεν τα μετρούσε σωστά. 

Να τονίσω ότι έχω τo SNR στα 3 dB και όσο περνούν οι μέρες φτάνει τα 4 dB μόνο του.

----------


## Somnium9hgJ

> Αυτό που άλλαξε είναι ότι τότε είμουνα σε interleaved γραμμή και τώρα είμαι σε Fastpath.
> Τα broadcom παραδόξως έχασαν ποιο πολύ σε συγχρονισμό από ότι τα asus (mediatek).
> Ακόμα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και θα επανέλθω (μάλλον στο review του D5v2 -ναι πιστέψτε με το αξίζει - ή του Netgear 6220).


Αναμενουμε τα reviews, αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος κανε μια συγκριση αναμεσα στα δυο που ανεφερες και στο AC56U που απο οτι βλεπω εχεις τωρα. Βασικα Θα ηθελα να δω πως συγχρονιζονται στο broadcom dslam που εισαι.

----------


## Alek7

Παιδιά το έχω παραγγελιά και εγώ ελπίζω να έχω κάνει καλή επιλογή

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδιά το έχω παραγγελιά και εγώ ελπίζω να έχω κάνει καλή επιλογή


Μεγεια, αναμενουμε εντυπωσεις

----------


## giogio

Καλησπερα στην παρεα και καλο μηνα,επειδη ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα με CRC ERRORS λογω οτι κατεβαζω το SNR χαμηλα για να κλειδωσω ψηλα και τα ERRORS πηγαιναν βροχη εκανα το εξης: Πηγα πηρα 2 φιλτρα τηλεφωνου απο τον (G) μαρκας LINEA κοστος 3 ευρω το ενα και ειχα και ενα SPLITTER BELKIN η οποια αγορα ειχε γινει απο ΚΩΤΣΟ κοστος καπου στα 7 ευρω και τα συνδεσα ως εξης ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ>ΦΙΛΤΡΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ (1)>ΦΙΛΤΡΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ(2)>ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ PHONE TOY SPLITTER KAI META ΠΡΙΖΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ Η διαφορα ειναι τεραστια με τα CRC ERRORS και ας εχω χαμηλα το SNR ΑΝΕΒΑΖΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ Αν καποιος εχει παρομοιο προβλημα ας δοκιμασει αυτο το TIP ΤΟ κοστος ειναι ελαχιστο. Ανεβαζω και φωτο με τα settings απο την καρτελα του ρουτερ.

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω στην ουσια 3 φιλτρα εχεις γιατι το belkin ειναι και φιλτρο, εχω και εγω ιδιο
Τα 2 φιλτρα linea νομιζω / σιγουρα ειναι συνδεμενα αναποδα? αν βαλεις το γραμμενο linea να κοιταει προς την αλλη κατευθυνση τι λεει ετσι?

----------


## giogio

> Νομιζω στην ουσια 3 φιλτρα εχεις γιατι το belkin ειναι και φιλτρο, εχω και εγω ιδιο
> Τα 2 φιλτρα linea νομιζω / σιγουρα ειναι συνδεμενα αναποδα? αν βαλεις το γραμμενο linea να κοιταει προς την αλλη κατευθυνση τι λεει ετσι?


Βγαζει πολλα λαθη σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα σε σχεση ετσι οπως τα εχω τωρα θα το ξαναδοκιμασω και θα σου πω σε λιγο..ΤΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ετσι οπως λες και για μενα ετσι ειναι το σωστο το ξερω αλλα καπου ειχα δει οτι αν τα βαλεις απο την μερια  του τηλεφωνου μειωνεται ο θορυβος παρα πολυ πραγμα που οντως ισχυει.

----------


## babis3g

> Βγαζει πολλα λαθη σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα σε σχεση ετσι οπως τα εχω τωρα θα το ξαναδοκιμασω και θα σου πω σε λιγο


Οταν μπορεις δεν βιαζομαι, και εγω βγαζω πολλα λαθη ειδικα απο χειμωνα, τις τελευταιες μερες ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα τωρα που εφτιαξε ο καιρος
Αν σου δουλευει καλυτερα εστι οκ, εγω δεν δοκιμασα ποτε με τα φιλτρα αναποδα, θα το δοκιμασω αλλη στιγμη γιατι τωρα παιδευομαι με μια κεραια, αλλα αναμενω νεα σου οταν μπορεις

----------


## lgalkis

Εχω παρατηρησει οτι στο general log μου βγαζει το συγκεκριμενο μηνυμα

2017-04-04 00:57:55 kernel: Rcv Wcid(2) AddBAReq
2017-04-04 00:57:55 kernel: Start Seq = 00000000

Ξερει κανεις τι ειναι?
Προς το παρων το wifi το εχω ανοιχτο με mac address φιλτρο,μπορει να ειναι απο εκει?

----------


## babis3g

> Βγαζει πολλα λαθη σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα σε σχεση ετσι οπως τα εχω τωρα θα το ξαναδοκιμασω και θα σου πω σε λιγο..ΤΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ετσι οπως λες και για μενα ετσι ειναι το σωστο το ξερω αλλα καπου ειχα δει οτι αν τα βαλεις απο την μερια  του τηλεφωνου μειωνεται ο θορυβος παρα πολυ πραγμα που οντως ισχυει.


Τωρα προσεξα που εκανες edit ... δηλαδη τελικα αναποδα ειναι καλυτερα ... οκ θα το δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη, γιατι τωρα φαινεται ειναι λιγο καλυτερα η γραμμη μου
Αν και ειχα βλαλει τελειως τα φιλτρα (μοδεμ κατευθειαν στη πριζα μονο του) και ειχα ιδιο θεμα)

=========================

Για τους αλλους χρηστες που ρωτησαν 2 θεματα, θα προσπαθησω να ρωτησω

----------


## giogio

> Τωρα προσεξα που εκανες edit ... δηλαδη τελικα αναποδα ειναι καλυτερα ... οκ θα το δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη, γιατι τωρα φαινεται ειναι λιγο καλυτερα η γραμμη μου
> Αν και ειχα βλαλει τελειως τα φιλτρα (μοδεμ κατευθειαν στη πριζα μονο του) και ειχα ιδιο θεμα)
> 
> =========================
> 
> Για τους αλλους χρηστες που ρωτησαν 2 θεματα, θα προσπαθησω να ρωτησω


Λοιπον τα εβαλα κανονικα αλλα τελικα ισχυει αυτο που σου ειπα μαζεευει πολλα και γρηγορα τωρα τα εβαλα ετσι οπως σου ειχα πει αρχικα αναποδα.

----------


## Alek7

Καλησπέρα μου ήρθε το router πρώτες εντυπώσεις καλές αυτό που με απογοήτευσε είναι ότι δεν βοήθησε καθόλου στην γραμμή μου αλλά αυτό δεν πρέπει να είναι από την μεριά του router υποψιάζομαι ξέρετε τι ρυθμίσεις να κάνω γεια Forthnet ...?

Update
Tο εξέτασα ποιο πολλή και έφτασα σε άλλα επίπεδα από 5mb/s πήγα στα 6mb/s θα εξετάσω βεβαία πόσο σταθερό είναι αυτό με 4GB download είχα 86 σφάλματα το τεστ έγινε από εδώ ftp://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/SPEEDTEST

----------


## babis3g

ενταξει φαινεται η γραμμη και τα τερματιζει  :Smile:

----------


## Alek7

Ναι πάει πετώντας ... αυτό που με προβληματίζει και το βλέπω είναι πως για κάθε ρύθμιση σχεδόν ακόμα και dns θέλει restart ακόμα και στο reset θέλει μετά ένα restart μετά πάει σφαίρα δεν νοιώθει XD

----------


## babis3g

> Εχω παρατηρησει οτι στο general log μου βγαζει το συγκεκριμενο μηνυμα
> 
> 2017-04-04 00:57:55 kernel: Rcv Wcid(2) AddBAReq
> 2017-04-04 00:57:55 kernel: Start Seq = 00000000
> 
> Ξερει κανεις τι ειναι?
> Προς το παρων το wifi το εχω ανοιχτο με mac address φιλτρο,μπορει να ειναι απο εκει?


Η απαντηση που πηρα ειναι οτι εμφανιζεται σε μερικες περιπτωσεις οταν γινεται συνδεση / αποσυνδεση στο wifi
Mε ρωτανε ομως αν μπορεις να τους δειξεις ολο το log που να περιεχει και το μηνυμα απο οταν εβαλες το mac filter
ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι πάει πετώντας ... αυτό που με προβληματίζει και το βλέπω είναι πως για κάθε ρύθμιση σχεδόν ακόμα και dns θέλει restart ακόμα και στο reset θέλει μετά ένα restart μετά πάει σφαίρα δεν νοιώθει XD


Ποιο λογισμικο εχεις, γιατι μερικα πιο παλια ειχαν θεμα στις ρυθμισεις που λες
Το τελευταιο ειναι εδω και με aiprotection και με οτι τελευταιο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6135475
μετα την αναβαθμηση, reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα

----------


## lgalkis

> Η απαντηση που πηρα ειναι οτι εμφανιζεται σε μερικες περιπτωσεις οταν γινεται συνδεση / αποσυνδεση στο wifi
> Mε ρωτανε ομως αν μπορεις να τους δειξεις ολο το log που να περιεχει και το μηνυμα απο οταν εβαλες το mac filter
> ευχαριστω



Εβαλα τωρα κωδικο στο wifi, να δω αν συνεχιζει και το βγαζει,μηπως προσπαθουσε καποιος να μπει στο δικτυο μιας και φαινοταν ανοιχτο.
Αν δω οτι ξαναβγαινει,θα σου στειλω ολο το log.
Ευχαριστω οπως και να εχει.
Εντωμεταξυ διαπιστωνω οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι τελειως χαλια.
Εχω ριξει το SNR στα 11db,εχω πεσει 1 mbps,αλλα τα λαθη συνεχιζουν και γραφουν.
Με 3 ωρες uptime ειμαι ηδη στα 500 και ανεβαινουμε.
Εχω παρατηρησει οτι τρωει κατι φρικες και γραφει 200/sec. χωρις προφανη λογο.
Απο φιλτρα εχω ενα splitter στο modem και ενα splitter στο τηλεφωνο.
Δοκιμασα να βγαλω το τηλεφωνο απο την πριζα και παλι τα ιδια κανει.

----------


## babis3g

> Εβαλα τωρα κωδικο στο wifi, να δω αν συνεχιζει και το βγαζει,μηπως προσπαθουσε καποιος να μπει στο δικτυο μιας και φαινοταν ανοιχτο.
> Αν δω οτι ξαναβγαινει,θα σου στειλω ολο το log.
> Ευχαριστω οπως και να εχει.
> Εντωμεταξυ διαπιστωνω οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι τελειως χαλια.
> Εχω ριξει το SNR στα 11db,εχω πεσει 1 mbps,αλλα τα λαθη συνεχιζουν και γραφουν.
> Με 3 ωρες uptime ειμαι ηδη στα 500 και ανεβαινουμε.
> Εχω παρατηρησει οτι τρωει κατι φρικες και γραφει 200/sec. χωρις προφανη λογο.
> Απο φιλτρα εχω ενα splitter στο modem και ενα splitter στο τηλεφωνο.
> Δοκιμασα να βγαλω το τηλεφωνο απο την πριζα και παλι τα ιδια κανει.


Στα logs θελουμε οταν βαζεις mac filter (προφανως βγαλε το και ξανα βαλε το)

Δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο λαθος το modem ... με λιγα λιγια καπου βρισκει αυξημενο θορυβο
κοιτα την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
και επισης κοιτα μηπως υπαρχουν σκουριες στις χαλκινες επαφες πριζα & φιλτρου
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/...psu2x1olvp.jpg
Αν εχεις μια πριζα και ειναι οκ, μπορει και ο παροχος, απλα το πριν modem, αν δεν ειχε θεμα, ισως ηταν πιο συμβατο και κραταγε την γραμμη στα ορια, αλλα το προβλημα υπηρχε
Επισης κοντο καλωδιο απο πριζα σε modem

----------


## lgalkis

Ναι,δεν θεωρω πως φταιει το modem,αλλα προφανως ο συνδιασμος περιοχης - παροχος - fastpath, ολα μαζι κανουν τη δουλεια.
Απο τη στιγμη που ετσι ειναι πιο σπιρτοζικο στην αποκριση,εβαλα ενα αυτοματο reboot καθε πρωι ,και τελειωνει το θεμα.
Απο θεμα εγκαταστασης ειμαι οκ μιας και ειναι καινουργιο το σπιτι κ οι πριζες οποτε δεν ειναι απο εκει.
Για παραδειγμα, εχθες εβλεπα ενα stream για 3 ωρες και ειχα 150 λαθη με τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα
και το πρωι που σηκωθηκα ειδα οτι ειχε γραψει 39000 ,ουσιαστικα χωρις να το χρησιμοποιει καποιος το internet.

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι,δεν θεωρω πως φταιει το modem,αλλα προφανος συνδιασμος περιοχης - παροχος - fastpath, ολα μαζι κανουν τη δουλεια.
> Απο τη στιγμη που ετσι ειναι πιο σπιρτοζικο στην αποκριση,εβαλα ενα αυτοματο reboot καθε πρωι ,και τελειωνει το θεμα.
> Απο θεμα εγκαταστασης ειμαι οκ μιας και ειναι καινουργιο το σπιτι κ οι μπριζες οποτε δεν ειναι απο εκει.
> Για παραδειγμα, εχθες εβλεπα ενα stream για 3 ωρες και ειχα 150 λαθη με τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα
> και το πρωι που σηκωθηκα ειδα οτι ειχε γραψει 39000 ,ουσιαστικα χωρις να το χρησιμοποιει καποιος το internet.


Αφου εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν φταει η εγκατασταση σου, τοτε τηλεφωνημα στον παροχο... καπου ηταν εδω στο forum, που φιλος πριν 6μηνο αλλαξε καλωδια, αλλα μετα επιασαν σκουρια οι χαλκινες επαφες λογω υγρασιας περιπου μετα απο 6 μηνες ... παντως καπου βρισκει θορυβο το modem ...
Καλο κολπο αυτο με το reboot, δεν το σκεφτηκα γιατι απο χειμωνα εχω ιδιο θεμα, ευτυχως την τελευταια μια και μιση βδομαδα ειμαι οκ δεν εχουν ανεβει τα λαθη αποτομα οπως πριν και γενικα απο καλοκαιρι ειμαι οκ
Απο χειμωανα ανεβαζω και εγω το snr εκει περιπου στα 11-12db

----------


## famous-walker

Τα πολλά errors είναι θέμα firmware. Ή το προήγουμενο δεν τα κατέγραφε σωστά ή το τωρινό δεν τα καταγράφει σωστά. Έχω αυτή την στιγμή 5 μέρες μετά την αναβάθμιση στο καινούριο firmware έχω 32000 crc errors. Με το προηγούμενο στο πενθήμερο δεν είχα πάνω από 900 crc errors με το SNR στα 3 dB και στις δυό περιπτώσεις.

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω προβλήματα ούτε σε streaming κτλ λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα παρόλο το χαμηλό snr και κατεβάζω με 1,45 - 1,6 mb/s. Στα 14300 kbps έχω συγχρονίσει.

----------


## babis3g

> Τα πολλά errors είναι θέμα firmware. Ή το προήγουμενο δεν τα κατέγραφε σωστά ή το τωρινό δεν τα καταγράφει σωστά. Έχω αυτή την στιγμή 5 μέρες μετά την αναβάθμιση στο καινούριο firmware έχω 32000 crc errors. Με το προηγούμενο στο πενθήμερο δεν είχα πάνω από 900 crc errors με το SNR στα 3 dB και στις δυό περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω προβλήματα ούτε σε streaming κτλ λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα παρόλο το χαμηλό snr και κατεβάζω με 1,45 - 1,6 mb/s. Στα 14300 kbps έχω συγχρονίσει.


Nαι ισχυει και αυτο γιατι συνηθως η asus πειραζει τα dsl drivers απο λογισμικο σε λογισμικο οποτε μπορει να κανει διαφορα ... αλλα αν υπαρχει αλλο modem θα φανει, πχ εγω με διαφορα αλλα dsl chipset modems κανουν το ιδο θεμα, αρα ειναι η γραμμη, μαλιστα μερικα απο τα συμβατα (τελευταιας τεχνολογιας με ποιο καινουρια dsl chipsets) μου κανουν και αποσυνδεσεις, ενω με τα Asus οχι
Εξαλου λεω και πιο πισω, αν δεν κανει αργο internet (browsing, stream etc) ας το αφησουμε να γραφει λαθη (ειδικα οσοι χαμηλωνουν το snr για ταχυτητα)

----------


## Somnium9hgJ

@babis3g Χωρις να θελω να επεμβω στο να σου πω τι θα κανεις και τι οχι, αλωστε ειναι η δουλεια σου και σαφως ξερεις εσυ καλυτερα απο ολους μας το ποτε και τι θα αναφερεις, θα ηταν καλο πιστευω αν τους ανεφερες αυτα τα αυξημενα crc errors με το τελευταιο firmware. Αν οντως αποδειχθει οτι οφειλονται στο ιδιο το firmware και οχι σε ανθρωπινο η αλλο παραγοντα.

----------


## babis3g

> @babis3g Χωρις να θελω να επεμβω στο να σου πω τι θα κανεις και τι οχι, αλωστε ειναι η δουλεια σου και σαφως ξερεις εσυ καλυτερα απο ολους μας το ποτε και τι θα αναφερεις, θα ηταν καλο πιστευω αν τους ανεφερες αυτα τα αυξημενα crc errors με το τελευταιο firmware. Αν οντως αποδειχθει οτι οφειλονται στο ιδιο το firmware και οχι σε ανθρωπινο η αλλο παραγοντα.


Mολις το αναφερα οτι το τελαυταιο (9.1.2.3_117) εχει πιο πολλα λαθη, αν γινεται να το κοιταξουν, αλλα υποψην μερικες φορες εχει αναφερθει παρομοιο θεμα σε αλλα μοντελα και μετα απο reset (πατωντα το κουμακι για 6-10 δευτεερα αι οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη φτιαχνει (σε μερικες περιπτωσεις)
Παντως το αναφερα, αν εχω νεα θα ανανεωσω

----------


## Somnium9hgJ

Ωραιος. Ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση και το πολυ καλο Support.

----------


## babis3g

> Ωραιος. Ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση και το πολυ καλο Support.


Ποιο λογισμικο ειναι αυτο που δεν εκανε λαθη? για να τσεκαρουμε τα dsl drivers

----------


## famous-walker

Το προηγούμενο official.

Το 1.1.2.2_34 με τον v5.5.2.4 DSL Driver.

----------


## lgalkis

και το τελευταιο beta, αυτον εχει παντως

----------


## babis3g

Το τελευταιο λογισμικο εχει ιδιο dsl driver, η μονη αλλαγη που εγινε ειναι οτι προστεθηκε αναζητηση ID για σωστο INP value
Ισως αυτο να φταει, αλλα εχω προσεξει και εγω επειδη αυτα εχω τα τελαυταια 2 χρονια, οτι εχω προσεξει και εγω παρομοιο προβλημα με μερικα λογισμκα ενω εχουν ιδια drivers κανουν λαθη, η λυση σε μερικες περιπτωσεις ειναι το reset που ειπα και 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα και εδω που βρηκε ο φιλος αλλη λυση με τα φιλτρα αναποδα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...92#post6148492
Να σας πω την αληθεια, ενω το εχω αναφερει και εγω, δεν βλεπω να το πολυ να το ψαχνουν

Οποτε αν ειναι ιδιο dsl driver ειπα την γνωμη μου ... αν ειναι αλλο τοτε η διαφορα των drivers

Να σας δωσω την απαντηση οπως την πηρα




> Actually for models such as DSL-AC56U/DSL-AC52U/DSL-AC55U/DSL-N17U/DSL-N16 that share the same DSL driver, here you mentioned other firmwares not sure whether you refer to earlier v1.1.1.2? If so v1.1.1.2 contains DSL driver v5.5.2.3, recent firmware contains DSL driver v5.5.2.4_x and this version made no changes on xDSL connectivity portions, only added query ID for retrieve proper INP values, hence would not impact xDSL performance at all. Thanks

----------


## ferongr

Καλό το 8970 μου αλλά μη έχοντας 5GHz μπάντα, στο θορυβώδες περιβάλλον της πολυκατοικίας μου πολλές συσκευές παρέπεαν από ταχύτητα ακόμα και με καλό σήμα (iperf σε απομακρυσμένο σήμείο του σπιτιού έδειχνε 20mbps με -80dbm σήμα). Θέλοντας να είμαι futureproof τσίμπησα το AC52U στα 75€ "ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένο" από το e-shop, με 32 μήνες εγγύηση.

Κάτι που δεν αναφέρει κανείς αλλά ίδρωσα για να το επιβεβαιώσω ψάχνοντας φωτογραφίες το Google Image Search είναι αν έχει τρύπες για κεφάλια βίδας στην πλάτη για να δέχεται εγκατάσταση σε τοίχο (έχει) καθώς δεν έχω χώρο στο τραπεζάκι δίπλα στην κεντρική μπριζα.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλό το 8970 μου αλλά μη έχοντας 5GHz μπάντα, στο θορυβώδες περιβάλλον της πολυκατοικίας μου πολλές συσκευές παρέπεαν από ταχύτητα ακόμα και με καλό σήμα (iperf σε απομακρυσμένο σήμείο του σπιτιού έδειχνε 20mbps με -80dbm σήμα). Θέλοντας να είμαι futureproof τσίμπησα το AC52U στα 75€ "ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένο" από το e-shop, με 32 μήνες εγγύηση.
> 
> Κάτι που δεν αναφέρει κανείς αλλά ίδρωσα για να το επιβεβαιώσω ψάχνοντας φωτογραφίες το Google Image Search είναι αν έχει τρύπες για κεφάλια βίδας στην πλάτη για να δέχεται εγκατάσταση σε τοίχο (έχει) καθώς δεν έχω χώρο στο τραπεζάκι δίπλα στην κεντρική μπριζα.


Mεγεια, εχω παρει και εγω 2 modem απο τα μεταχειρισμενα στο συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι και βγηκαν οκ ... δεν μας ρωταγες εδω να σου πουμε για τις βιδες? ναι εχει 2 σε σχημα σταυρου πανω ψηλα (απο κατω) αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι μεσα στο κουτι οι βιδες γιατι το δικο μου ηρθε απο Ασια χωρις φιλτρα, καλωδια κλπ

----------


## ferongr

Έχω ούπα-βίδες και τα εργαλεία να τις βάλω. Αυτό που με τράβηξε στο συγκεκριμένο είναι ότι διαφημίζει "NAT acceleration". Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Alek7

Από ότι είδα λειτουργεί καλά απλά της ρυθμίσεις τι έχω αφήσει όπως είναι στο Default ειδάλλως αν πειράξω πχ το Dynamic Line Adjustment (DLA) δεν έχω ίντερνετ .Έχω την 1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807 ,θα κάνω το update και θα σου πω εντυπώσεις...ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

> Έχω ούπα-βίδες και τα εργαλεία να τις βάλω. Αυτό που με τράβηξε στο συγκεκριμένο είναι ότι διαφημίζει "NAT acceleration". Ίδωμεν.


Eχε υποψην οτι το Nat acceleration δεν δουλευει (κλεινει αυτοματα) αν ενεργοποηθει το qos γιατι εχουν θεμα μεταξυ τους 



> Από ότι είδα λειτουργεί καλά απλά της ρυθμίσεις τι έχω αφήσει όπως είναι στο Default ειδάλλως αν πειράξω πχ το Dynamic Line Adjustment (DLA) δεν έχω ίντερνετ .Έχω την 1.1.2.2_17-g00f2807 ,θα κάνω το update και θα σου πω εντυπώσεις...ευχαριστώ


τελευταιο εδω
https://οww.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6135475
Επειδη εχουν βαλει aiprotection και μερικες αλλαες αλλαγες, καλο ειναι να γινει reset απο το κουμπακι πισω  πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα

----------


## Alek7

παιδιά απλά για να ξέρετε εμπειρικά από εμένα αν βλέπετε στο modem ότι έχει συνδεθεί στο internet και είναι με ip 10.x.x.x.x τότε δεν είναι καλά θέλει επανεκκίνηση η άλλη ρύθμιση για να συνδεθεί ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Eχε υποψην οτι το Nat acceleration δεν δουλευει (κλεινει αυτοματα) αν ενεργοποηθει το qos γιατι εχουν θεμα μεταξυ τους 
> 
> τελευταιο εδω
> https://οww.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6135475
> Επειδη εχουν βαλει aiprotection και μερικες αλλαες αλλαγες, καλο ειναι να γινει reset απο το κουμπακι πισω  πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα


το σεταρα ήδη θα κανω την δοκιμή που έκανα εχθές πάλη με το καινούριο update

- - - Updated - - -

Έκανα ξανά το τεστ και είχα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα 


ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΡΑ

----------


## famous-walker

Έκανα ένα hardware reset και μέτρησα τα crc errors στο δεκάλεπτο, είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος αριθμός σε μέσες άκρες κάνοντας upgrade το firmware χωρίς επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων.

Ξεκάθαρα για 'μένα τα πολλά errors έχουν σχέση με το νέο firmware.

----------


## babis3g

> Έκανα ένα hardware reset και μέτρησα τα crc errors στο δεκάλεπτο, είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος αριθμός σε μέσες άκρες κάνοντας upgrade το firmware χωρίς επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων.
> 
> Ξεκάθαρα για 'μένα τα πολλά errors έχουν σχέση με το νέο firmware.


Mα ναι το λεω και πιο πανω, και σε πιστευω ... οτι εχοντας διαφορα μοντελα asus (mediatek) εχω προσεξει το ιδιο θεμα ... ειδικα με το dsl ac68 στο εξωτερικο (ειδικα Aγγλια που εχουν DLM και τους ριχνει το profile αυτοματα) γινεται χαμος
Οπως ειπα στο τελευταιο ενω εχει ιδια dsl drivers εχουν πειραξει το INP και μαλλον καποιο conflict με αποτελεσμα πο πολλα λαθη
Κατι τετοιες μικρο λεπτομεριες μαλλον τους κανει θεμα μερικες φορες γιατι πειραζουν συνεχεια τα dsl drivers
Παντως δεν νομιζω να βρουνε λυση, αυτο συμβαινει κατα διαστηματα σε διαφορα λογισμικα γιατι πειραζουν κατι συνεχεια στα dsl drivers ... δεν ειναι σαν τα draytek που εχουν σταθερα 5-10 modem codes (δεν τα πειραζουν) και απλα διαλεγεις

Το λεω και στο topic του Ν17, N14 (αλλα νομιζω και εδω πιο πισω) σαν γενικη πληροφορηση, οτι με τα  Asus (mediatek) μπορει να δουνε λιγο πιο πολλα λαθη, νομιζω ειναι γνωστο

----------


## famous-walker

Έκανα reset χθες, γιατί έφτασε ξαφνικά τα εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια crc errors και παρατήρησα δυσλειτουργία. 

Έχω το snr στα 3 dB. Το φτάνει μέχρι 3,7 - 4,0 dB από μόνο του. Χθες ξαφνικά το έριξε στα 2,7 dB και ξεκίνησε το χάος.

Κατά τ' άλλα άριστη επιλογή... Κέρδισα 5 Μbps ήτοι 600 kb/s στο κατέβασμα με το ρουτεράκι. Τ' αξίζει τα λεφτά του.

Αντίστοιχο σε δυνατότητες Asus, αλλά με Voip ποιο είναι;

----------


## babis3g

> Έκανα reset χθες, γιατί έφτασε ξαφνικά τα εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια crc errors και παρατήρησα δυσλειτουργία. 
> 
> Έχω το snr στα 3 dB. Το φτάνει μέχρι 3,7 - 4,0 dB από μόνο του. Χθες ξαφνικά το έριξε στα 2,7 dB και ξεκίνησε το χάος.
> 
> Κατά τ' άλλα άριστη επιλογή... Κέρδισα 5 Μbps ήτοι 600 kb/s στο κατέβασμα με το ρουτεράκι. Τ' αξίζει τα λεφτά του.
> 
> Αντίστοιχο σε δυνατότητες Asus, αλλά με Voip ποιο είναι;


Ασχετο, αλλα να πειραξουμε το snr (χαμηλωμα) αμεσως τα λαθη ειναι πιο πολλα με το οποιο modem, τωρα με το Asus που τα mediatek ειναι πιο ευαισθητα, o παραμικρος θορυβος (απο 3 σε 2.7) μπορει να ειναι δραματικος με τοσο χαμηλο snr
Aν δεν σου κανει αργο internet ασε το να γραφει

Δεν εχουν voip και απο οσο γνωριζω δεν θα βγαλουν ... εχει βγει το asus dsl ac87vg αλλα ειναι μονο σε annex B
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...sus-DSL-AC87VG

για φτηνη λυση σε voip κοιτα τα tp link vr200v μεχρι 100 ευρω (αν ειχα voip εγω αυτο θα επερνα)... vr400v, vr600v .. σχεδον ολα τα fritz και εχουμε topic εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ht=voip+modems

ή
με αυτο που εχεις κανεις κοπλο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

----------


## famous-walker

Θα δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάνει και το 2762ac... Αλλά αργεί αυτό. Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση που δεν θα το βγάλουν με Voip! Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι λένε στα flyers. 

Για Voip, επισκεύασα τελικά το 2710Vn, χάρηκα που σώθηκε...

Άρχισε να σέρνεται, γι' αυτό και έκανα το reset.

Με το προηγούμενο firmware δεν έπεσε ποτέ κάτω από τα 3,1 dB.

----------


## ferongr

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις:

The good:

1. Το ασύρματο έχει πολύ καλή κάλυψη και καλή ταχύτητα. Ακόμα και η 5GHz μπάντα φτάνει -75dBm κατ' ελάχιστο σε απομακρυσμένο σημείο του σπιτιού μου, ενώ με το 8970 v3 στα 2.4GHz είχα -80dBm.
2. Διάγραμμα ισχύος DMT στο web interface


The bad:

1. Αργό web interface. Δεν νοείται να κάνει 20-30 δευτερόλεπτα για να αποθηκεύσει μερικές ρυθμίσεις, ενώ η πλοήγηση και αυτή είναι αργή.
2. Κάκιστη οργάνωση και σχεδίαση web interface. Π.χ.: Το διάγραμμα DMT είναι στην ενότητα traffic manager (;; :Wink: . Δεν υπάρχει σελίδα status που να λέει at a glance την κατάσταση του router (συγχρονισμός, εξωτερική IP κλπ).
3. Έλλειψη δικτυακών ρυθμίσεων. Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα ARP binding, interface grouping με διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις DHCP ανά group, πολλαπλά SSID.
4. Δεν αφήνει πολλαπλές συσκευές να συνδεθούν στο web interface. Επίσης, σε περίπτωση που δεν κάνει μια συσκευή logout πρέπει να περιμένει να περάσει το timeout για να συνδεθεί άλλη.
5. Το SNR tweak είναι απενεργοποιημένο στο web interface.

The ugly:

1. Δεν υπάρχει κανενός είδους privacy policy η TOS για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει η Trend Micro.
2. To περίμενα, αλλά έπεσα από τα 16.5 στα 15 Mbps σε σχέση με το 8970v3

The unknown:

1. Επιδόσεις.

----------


## batouska

> Πρώτες εντυπώσεις:
> 
> The good:
> 
> 1. Το ασύρματο έχει πολύ καλή κάλυψη και καλή ταχύτητα. Ακόμα και η 5GHz μπάντα φτάνει -75dBm κατ' ελάχιστο σε απομακρυσμένο σημείο του σπιτιού μου, ενώ με το 8970 v3 στα 2.4GHz είχα -80dBm.
> 2. Διάγραμμα ισχύος DMT στο web interface
> 
> 
> The bad:
> ...


Tο snr tweak θέλει πρωτα να κάνεις disable το Dynamic Line Adjustment (DLA) για να ενεργοποιηθεί.

Επίσης ARP binding υπάρχει στην σελιδα Lan -> DHCP Server (κάτω κάτω Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP)

----------


## ferongr

> Tο snr tweak θέλει πρωτα να κάνεις disable το Dynamic Line Adjustment (DLA) για να ενεργοποιηθεί.
> 
> Επίσης ARP binding υπάρχει στην σελιδα Lan -> DHCP Server (κάτω κάτω Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP)


1. Σωστός

2. Αυτό είναι το "DHCP address reservation", όπου ο DHCP κρατάει συγκεκριμένες διευθύνσεις για συγκεκριμένες MAC. To ARP binding επεμβαίνει στο ARP table του router και επιτρέπει την αποστολή (π.χ. Wake on Lan) πακέτων ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που έχει λήξει η χαθεί το DHCP lease της συσκευής. (Edit: φαίνεται να γίνεται μέσω shell, αλλά δεν διατηρείται η ρύθμιση σε reboot του router)

Επίσης δεν βρήκα επιλογή για αντικατάσταση των DNS server του ISP, όχι ορίζοντας διαφορετικούς DNS μέσω DHCP αλλά ορίζοντας διαφορετικούς DNS για το resolver του router (Set DNS server manually σε TP-Link).



Για όλη τη διαφήμιση που κάνει η Asus στο "Asus-WRT" της, είναι πολύ περιοριστικό από πλευράς ρυθμίσεων. Το μόνο καλό που φαίνεται ότι κάνει η Asus είναι ότι έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό κοινού κώδικα μεταξύ των μοντέλων της με αποτέλεσμα την εύκολη ανάπτυξη αναβαθμίσεων.

----------


## cris4524

Καλημέρα,

Έχω μερικές απορίες.
Ποια είναι η νεώτερη έκδοση (άσχετα το αν είναι beta ή όχι) για το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ η v9.1.2.3_117 beta ή η 1.1.2.2_36 που δίνει η assus στην επίσημη σελίδα της;
Και ποια κατά τη γνώμη σας είναι η καλύτερη από μεριάς bugs, απόδοσης και χαρακτηριστικών;

----------


## babis3g

> 1. Σωστός
> 
> 2. Αυτό είναι το "DHCP address reservation", όπου ο DHCP κρατάει συγκεκριμένες διευθύνσεις για συγκεκριμένες MAC. To ARP binding επεμβαίνει στο ARP table του router και επιτρέπει την αποστολή (π.χ. Wake on Lan) πακέτων ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που έχει λήξει η χαθεί το DHCP lease της συσκευής. (Edit: φαίνεται να γίνεται μέσω shell, αλλά δεν διατηρείται η ρύθμιση σε reboot του router)
> 
> Επίσης δεν βρήκα επιλογή για αντικατάσταση των DNS server του ISP, όχι ορίζοντας διαφορετικούς DNS μέσω DHCP αλλά ορίζοντας διαφορετικούς DNS για το resolver του router (Set DNS server manually σε TP-Link).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182173
> 
> Για όλη τη διαφήμιση που κάνει η Asus στο "Asus-WRT" της, είναι πολύ περιοριστικό από πλευράς ρυθμίσεων. Το μόνο καλό που φαίνεται ότι κάνει η Asus είναι ότι έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό κοινού κώδικα μεταξύ των μοντέλων της με αποτέλεσμα την εύκολη ανάπτυξη αναβαθμίσεων.


Για wan dns ... wan > internet connection > edit > Connect to DNS Server automatically > No
Για lan dns ... Lan > dhcp server



> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Έχω μερικές απορίες.
> Ποια είναι η νεώτερη έκδοση (άσχετα το αν είναι beta ή όχι) για το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ η v9.1.2.3_117 beta ή η 1.1.2.2_36 που δίνει η assus στην επίσημη σελίδα της;
> Και ποια κατά τη γνώμη σας είναι η καλύτερη από μεριάς bugs, απόδοσης και χαρακτηριστικών;


H v9.1.2.3_117 ειναι το πιο τελευταιο και υποτιθεται το συγκεριμενο εχει ολα τα πιθανα fix μεχρι τωρα + εβαλαν airprotection
Εχω μια επεξηγηση εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...06#post6147706

----------


## famous-walker

Έβαλα και 'γω το τελευταίο beta. Έχω μια υποψία ότι ίσως και να είναι πιο σταθερό από το τελευταίο κανονικό...

----------


## Alek7

Εγώ δεν ξέρω με τα CRC τι παίζει παραθέτω αποτελέσματα 2 ημερών δείτε το και πείτε μου

με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις:

----------


## babis3g

εχεις πειραξει το snr σε ποιο χαμηλο, οποτε μαλλον λογικα εχει λιγο πιο πανω λαθη, παλι καλα ειναι, εγω εχω τοσα λαθη για μια μερα
Γιατι χαμηλωσες το snr, με κλειστο ειχες πιο λιγο ταχυτητα?

----------


## famous-walker

Με το τελευταίο beta firmware, πιο γρήγορο browsing, γρηγορότερο interface, λιγότερα crc errors, πιο σταθερό το SNR...

----------


## babis3g

> Με το τελευταίο beta firmware, πιο γρήγορο browsing, γρηγορότερο interface, λιγότερα crc errors, πιο σταθερό το SNR...


οποτε αν αργοτερα περασεις αλλο και εχει κανα ψιλο θεμα, ξερεις πιο να ξανα βαλεις  :Razz:

----------


## famous-walker

Δεν πειράζω τίποτα! Η Asus ειδικά στις μητρικές έχει αποδείξει ότι το νεότερο firmware δεν είναι και το καλύτερο. Έχει κακό παρελθόν!  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

Συμφωνω, καποιες φορες φτιαχνουν ή προσθετουν κατι, και χαλαει κατι αλλο

----------


## dracula

Καλησπέρα σε όλους -- 

ενόψει αλλαγής παρόχου και παράδοσης του εξοπλισμού (για scrap φαντάζομαι) θέλω ένα νέο Modem/router. 

Με αυτά που διαβάζω είμαι μεταξύ των ASUS DSL-N17U (http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-n17u-w...r-p-PER.617472) και ASUS DSL-AC52U (http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac52u-...r-p-PER.617584).

Η διαφορά τιμής (~€30) αξίζει τον κόπο; Βλέπω με μία γρήγορη ματιά ότι το πρώτο είναι Dual Band και πως και τα δύο είναι γιγάμπιτα.

Τι θα προτείνατε εσείς;  :Smile:

----------


## uncharted

Αν δεν εχεις αναγκη τα 5 GHz, αγνοησε το δευτερο. Επισης το form factor του πρωτου το βρισκω πιο βολικο/μαζεμενο (δεν τρωει πολυ χωρο).

----------


## lgalkis

> Με το τελευταίο beta firmware, πιο γρήγορο browsing, γρηγορότερο interface, λιγότερα crc errors, πιο σταθερό το SNR...


Τεέυταιο ειναι αυτο ? DSL-AC52U_v9.1.2.3_117-g262106e.trx

----------


## famous-walker

Ναι αυτό είναι.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους -- 
> 
> ενόψει αλλαγής παρόχου και παράδοσης του εξοπλισμού (για scrap φαντάζομαι) θέλω ένα νέο Modem/router. 
> 
> Με αυτά που διαβάζω είμαι μεταξύ των ASUS DSL-N17U (http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-n17u-w...r-p-PER.617472) και ASUS DSL-AC52U (http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac52u-...r-p-PER.617584).
> 
> Η διαφορά τιμής (~€30) αξίζει τον κόπο; Βλέπω με μία γρήγορη ματιά ότι το πρώτο είναι Dual Band και πως και τα δύο είναι γιγάμπιτα.
> 
> Τι θα προτείνατε εσείς;





> Αν δεν εχεις αναγκη τα 5 GHz, αγνοησε το δευτερο. Επισης το form factor του πρωτου το βρισκω πιο βολικο/μαζεμενο (δεν τρωει πολυ χωρο).


Και  τα 2 εχουν ιδιο ram / processor (128 ddr3/750 mhz) & λογισμικο
H διαφορα ειναι η εξης το Ν17 εχει 2 usb (αν κανεις χρηση σκληρου / print) αλλα μονο 2,4 ασυρματο
το ac52 εχει 1 usb λιγο καλυτερο ασυρματο και το 5G
στο μεγεθος ειναι και τα 2 ιδια, απλα το ενα ειναι ξαπλωτο και με εξωτερικες κεραιες που εχει λιγο καλυτερο σημα, αλλα και το Ν17 για  εσωτερικες ειναι πολυ καλο

Ο φιλος uncharted εχει ενα Ν17 για πουλημα αν πας για αυτο, αλλα δεν ειδα τιμη, επισης το κιτρινο μαγαζι το βγαζει σε προσφορα τo N17 στα 60-65 .. & το ac52 στα 80 ανα διαστηματα, αν μπορεις να περιμενεις

Αν θελεις το usb, τοτε το Ν17 γιατι  εχει 2, αν θελεις κατι πιο μελλοντικο κοιτα το 52 γιατι εχει το 5G ... και τα 2 εχουν vectoring που θα δωσει συντομα ο οτε κλπ

----------


## ferongr

Σε πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή με πολλά ασύρματα γύρω είναι απαραίτητη η μπάντα 5ghz, εγώ στην Καλλιθέα βλέπω τεράστια διαφορά, ειδικά στην απόκριση κατά το φόρτωμα σελίδων.

----------


## dracula

> Και  τα 2 εχουν ιδιο ram / processor (128 ddr3/750 mhz) & λογισμικο
> H διαφορα ειναι η εξης το Ν17 εχει 2 usb (αν κανεις χρηση σκληρου / print) αλλα μονο 2,4 ασυρματο
> το ac52 εχει 1 usb λιγο καλυτερο ασυρματο και το 5G
> στο μεγεθος ειναι και τα 2 ιδια, απλα το ενα ειναι ξαπλωτο και με εξωτερικες κεραιες που εχει λιγο καλυτερο σημα, αλλα και το Ν17 για  εσωτερικες ειναι πολυ καλο
> 
> Ο φιλος uncharted εχει ενα Ν17 για πουλημα αν πας για αυτο, αλλα δεν ειδα τιμη, επισης το κιτρινο μαγαζι το βγαζει σε προσφορα τo N17 στα 60-65 .. & το ac52 στα 80 ανα διαστηματα, αν μπορεις να περιμενεις
> 
> Αν θελεις το usb, τοτε το Ν17 γιατι  εχει 2, αν θελεις κατι πιο μελλοντικο κοιτα το 52 γιατι εχει το 5G ... και τα 2 εχουν vectoring που θα δωσει συντομα ο οτε κλπ


To USB δε με πολυμοίαζει μια και έχω ένα QNAP να κάνει το δερβέναγα στα αρχεία. Με νοιάζει το 5G γιατί μένω σε πολύ κεντρικό σημείο και το γουίφι υποφέρει  :Smile: 

Άρα, μάλλον μονόδρομος το ac52 (θα περιμένω λιγάκι γιατί βλέπω πως ανά δύο μήνες έχει προσφορά)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή με πολλά ασύρματα γύρω είναι απαραίτητη η μπάντα 5ghz, εγώ στην Καλλιθέα βλέπω τεράστια διαφορά, ειδικά στην απόκριση κατά το φόρτωμα σελίδων.


Και εγώ ψιλουποφέρω πια, έχω αλλάξει δυο τρείς φορές κανάλι αλλά γίνεται πάρτι τριγύρω μου

----------


## Alek7

> εχεις πειραξει το snr σε ποιο χαμηλο, οποτε μαλλον λογικα εχει λιγο πιο πανω λαθη, παλι καλα ειναι, εγω εχω τοσα λαθη για μια μερα
> Γιατι χαμηλωσες το snr, με κλειστο ειχες πιο λιγο ταχυτητα?


ναι είχα ποιο λίγη ταχύτητα
Αλλά δεν με προβληματίζει αυτό και το modem της Forthnet 44 μου έδινε  ... ξέρω ότι έξω από την πολυκατοικία έχω 47 άρα έχω όσα μου δίνει πραγματικά η γραμμή μου...

----------


## ferongr

Θεωρητικά, η ονομαστική ταχύτητα κλειδώματος στο AC52U είναι 1.5-2Mbps χαμηλότερα σε σχέση με το TD-W8970v3 σε Broadcom DSLAM. Παραδόξως, στα updates του Battle.net και του Steam το Asus καταφέρνει παρόμοια ταχύτητα (1.5ΜΒ/s). Περίεργο. Ο υπολογιστής είναι συνδεδεμένος με Etherner οπότε δεν είναι παραξενιά του ασυρμάτου.

----------


## Somnium9hgJ

> Θεωρητικά, η ονομαστική ταχύτητα κλειδώματος στο AC52U είναι 1.5-2Mbps χαμηλότερα σε σχέση με το TD-W8970v3 σε Broadcom DSLAM. Παραδόξως, στα updates του Battle.net και του Steam το Asus καταφέρνει παρόμοια ταχύτητα (1.5ΜΒ/s). Περίεργο. Ο υπολογιστής είναι συνδεδεμένος με Etherner οπότε δεν είναι παραξενιά του ασυρμάτου.


Μια πιθανη εξηγηση δινει εδω ο gacp. Ισως τελικα η ονομαστικη ταχυτητα να μην αντικατρωπτιζει την πληρη εικονα της πραγματικης ταχυτητας.

----------


## Digitator

Είπα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την υπέροχη εμπειρία μου με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ μετά από μισό χρόνο συμβίωσης σε 50άρα Cosmote. Το firmware που χρησιμοποιώ είναι το official 1.1.1.2 που δεν τολμώ να αλλάξω και το uptime που δείχνει 8 μέρες θα ήταν πάνω από 1 μήνας αν δεν είχα 2-3 διακοπές ρεύματος αυτόν τον καιρό. Τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά είναι πάντα τα ίδια, το SNR ρυθμισμένο στα 8db παίζει από 8 μέχρι 11 στην πραγματικότητα πάντα κλειδωμένο στα 50mbps. Τα CRC errors όπως φαίνεται είναι λίγα. Μερικές μέρες λόγω κακοκαιρίας αυξάνουν αρκετά αλλά μετά μένουν στάσιμα πάλι. Γενικώς είναι ένα σταθερότατο ρούτερ που με έχει τρελάνει!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Alek7

Καλησπέρα παραθέτω και εγώ μετά από μια εβδομάδα μετά την αγορά του μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος και εγώ αν και έχω λίγα παραπάνω CRC αλλά εγώ έχω το ποιο καινούριο update ίσος θα ήταν καλύτερα με το παλιότερο αλλά δεν έπιανα και άλας αυτές τις ταχύτητες με το παλιό αν υπήρχε δυνατότητα να γίνει το τελευταίο σταθερό update θα ήταν το ποιο άριστο modem για τα λεφτά του...

----------


## babis3g

22897 crc για 7 μερες νομιζω ειναι καλα ... αν κλεισεις το DLA και βαλεις το stability adjustment vdsl στο 7 περιπου, ισως τερματισεις την γραμμη (αλλα θα δεις ακομα λιγο πιο πανω λαθη)

----------


## agentsmith

Καλησπέρα,

Λόγω άθλιας γραμμής στην περιοχή που μένω, συνηθίζω να χρησιμοποιώ και ένα vodafone usb K5160 και έχω full 4G σήμα.
Προσπάθησα να το συνδέσω επάνω στο ASUS  άλλα μάλλον δεν το αναγνωρίζει (drivers?). 
Ένα παλαιότερο 3G της Vodafone το αναγνωρίζει κανονικά και μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω είτε σαν Load balance είτε σε fail over.
Το FW που φοράει είναι το παρακάτω:



Υπάρχει καμία λύση;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Λόγω άθλιας γραμμής στην περιοχή που μένω, συνηθίζω να χρησιμοποιώ και ένα vodafone usb K5160 και έχω full 4G σήμα.
> Προσπάθησα να το συνδέσω επάνω στο ASUS  άλλα μάλλον δεν το αναγνωρίζει (drivers?). 
> Ένα παλαιότερο 3G της Vodafone το αναγνωρίζει κανονικά και μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω είτε σαν Load balance είτε σε fail over.
> Το FW που φοράει είναι το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δοκιμασε το τελευταιο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post6135475
Καλο ειναι να γινει reset μετα
Επισης δοκιμασε / διαλεξε το πιο κοντινο μοντελο του συγκεκριμενου usb η απο καποιο αλλο, μπορει να δουλεψει
ΑΝ οχι να το αναφερω αν εχουν προθεση να το προσθεσουν αργοτερα

----------


## Digitator

Χθές το ρούτερ μου έκανε αποσύνδεση και κλείδωσε στα 32Mbps. Στην ίδια σελίδα εδώ λίγο πιο πάνω έχω screenshot από τα κανονικά στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.

Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το SNR μου έγινε 18db και το attenuation / power ακριβώς τα ίδια με πριν. Το SNR tweak ήταν στα 8db και είπα να το κάνω disable να δω τι παίζει. Κλείδωσα στα 28Mbps με 19db SNR. Έβαλα το SNR tweak στα 4db και κλείδωσα στα 38Mbps με 14db SNR. Ξαφνικά είναι λες και το SNR που μου δίνει η γραμμή είναι 10db + όσο ορίζω στο ρούτερ. Τι παίζει ωρέ;;

Να σημειώσω πως δεν έκανα καμία αλλαγή στο ρούτερ (firmware κτλ) και πως αυτό συνέβη 9 η ώρα το βράδυ χθες. Επίσης MAX attainable συνεχίζει να μου λέει 60Mbps+ όπως πριν.

----------


## babis3g

Ολες οι περιπτωσεις εδω

Εαν εχεις το DLA ενεργο, υπαρχει περιπτωση το modem να βρηκε καποιο μεγαλο θορυβο ή προβλημα στη γραμμη, και να ανεβασε snr μονο του (χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας) για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα ... Αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του Dynamic Line Adjustment, αν βρει προβλημα (πολλα λαθη, αυξημενο θορυβο) να κανει επανακινηση μονο του ωστε να συνχρονισει ξανα με πιο μικρη ταχυτητα για πιο σταθερα ...

Αν το εχεις απ' ενεργο (dla disable & το Stability Adjustment στο default απο την αρχη) τοτε καποιο προβλημα απο την γραμμη

Aν εχεις χαμηλωσει το Snr tweak (stability Adjustment) και εχεις ενεργο το DLA ισχυει το ιδιο (δηλαδη αν βρει προβλημα παλι θα κανει επανακινηση το modem μονο του για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα)

ΑΝ εχεις πειραξει το snr για ταχυτητα και το DLA disable, 
α)μαλλον θα χαμηλωσε ο παροχος το profile ... 
β)ή μπορει να ετυχε αποσυνδεση λογω θορυβου και να κλειδωσε χαμηλα ... στην περιπτωση αυτη κανεις ενα reboot και θα ερθει οπως ηταν πριν

----------


## Digitator

Το DLA ήταν και παραμένει Disabled. Το Stability Adjustment το δοκίμασα και Disabled, κλείδωσε στα 28Mbps με 19db SNR. Έκανα κάμποσα reboot στο router και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Ορίστε και το spectrum:



Τι μπορεί να μου άλλαξαν στο προφίλ ακριβώς; Πάντως κλειδωμένος σε κάποια ταχύτητα δεν είμαι αφού κατάφερα να πιάσω 38Mbps με το St. Adj. στο 4db που είναι το ελάχιστο (με αποτέλεσμα 14db). Μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους για αυτό και τι να ζητήσω ακριβώς;

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ εχεις δοκιμασε αλλο modem (πχ του παροχου) αν και αυτο κλειδωνει χαμηλα μαλλον κατι πειραξαν πχ αλλαγη profile ή κατι εγινε στην γραμμη (αφου το DLA ειναι κλειστο) ... τοτε παρε τους τηλεφωνο και αναφερε οτι εχεις χαμηλη ταχυτητα και το snr ανεβηκε, ισως να εχουν καποιο αυτοματο software (οπως το DLA) στο dlsam και αν ειχε πολλα λαθη να εβαλε αυτοματα αλλο profile

----------


## oasis21

καλησπερα παιδια μια ερωτηση τις τελευταιες 3 μερες εχω προβλημα στο wifi ενω ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στο Pc μου βγαζει ενα κιτρινο ταμπελακι και λεει χωρις προσβαση στο ιντερνετ στο κινητο ειμαι μεσα και δεν φορτωνει τιποτα κανω επανεκινηση στο ρουτερ και στρωνει ξερετε τι συμβαινει μηπως θελει καποια ρυθμιση το ρουτερ ? ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> καλησπερα παιδια μια ερωτηση τις τελευταιες 3 μερες εχω προβλημα στο wifi ενω ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στο Pc μου βγαζει ενα κιτρινο ταμπελακι και λεει χωρις προσβαση στο ιντερνετ στο κινητο ειμαι μεσα και δεν φορτωνει τιποτα κανω επανεκινηση στο ρουτερ και στρωνει ξερετε τι συμβαινει μηπως θελει καποια ρυθμιση το ρουτερ ? ευχαριστω


Ποιο λογισμικο ειναι αυτο?

----------


## oasis21

εβαλα το τελευταιο επισημο firmwire το εκανε ξανα μετα εβαλα το τελευταιο beta το ιδιο παλι

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ferongr

Γράψε σε γραμμή εντολών "ipconfig /all" και αποθήκευσε κάπου την έξοδο όσο δουλεύει. Όταν σου ξανακάνει το πρόβλημα, επανέλαβε την εντολή, και πόσταρε το αποτέλεσμα και από τις δύο φορές εδώ.

----------


## oasis21

ευχαριστω θα το κανω...

----------


## babis3g

Αν δεν εκανες reset (απο το κουμπακι πισω) με την τελευταια beta, πολυ πιθανον το bug να περασει και σε αυτην
Πηγαινε στο lan>dhcp server και δοκιμασε να βαλεις στατικες (Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP list)

----------


## ferongr

Μικρό bug: Με τη ρύθμιση "WPS Button behavior: Turn LED On/Off", πατώντας το κουμπί του WPS τα λαμπάκια 2.4 και 5GHz δεν σβήνουν. Ισχύει για την stable και τη beta.

----------


## babis3g

> Μικρό bug: Με τη ρύθμιση "WPS Button behavior: Turn LED On/Off", πατώντας το κουμπί του WPS τα λαμπάκια 2.4 και 5GHz δεν σβήνουν. Ισχύει για την stable και τη beta.


Ναι ειναι γνωστο προβλημα εκει στην Asus, δεν εχει βρεθει ακομα λυση, επλιζω συντομα ... ευχαριστουμε, και οτι αλλα προβληματα βρισκεται, τα αναφερετε ελευθερα και εδω

----------


## batouska

> Μικρό bug: Με τη ρύθμιση "WPS Button behavior: Turn LED On/Off", πατώντας το κουμπί του WPS τα λαμπάκια 2.4 και 5GHz δεν σβήνουν. Ισχύει για την stable και τη beta.


 Με την τελευταία beta μου σβήνουν κανονικά. (v9.1.2.3_117)

----------


## ferongr

Μόλις δοκίμασα τη beta ξανά (και με reset ρυθμίσεων από το κουμπί κανονικά) και πάλι δεν σβήνουν όπως πρίν. Πιθανώς είναι και κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση που επηρεάζει το bug. Έχω γράψει Feedback από το web ui για το bug με πλήρη στοιχεία.

----------


## babis3g

Πιθανον να φταινε πως εχουμε συγκεκριμενες ρυθμισεις και καποιος επιρεαζεται, αλλος οχι ... εχω επανω το dsl ac88 για κατι δοκιμες, οποτε το δικο μου ac52 ειναι στην ακρη για να επιβεβαιωσω ...παντως το ανεφερα και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι γνωστο προβλημα (θα φτιαχτει) ... αρα ξερουν κατι παιζεται με το led

----------


## ferongr

Ανέφερες πιο πρίν ότι το QOS απενεργοποιεί το NAT Acceleration. Ποιά άλλη λειτουργεί το απενεργοποιεί (πιθανώς port forward, firewall DOS protection, aiprotect);

----------


## babis3g

Απο οσο ξερω μονο το NAT επειδη εχoυν θεματα μεταξυ τους




> Potential NAT Acceleration Issues and Conflicts
> 
> NAT Acceleration, specifically the CTF Cut Through Forwarding portion can conflict with a few other common features. You should consider disable NAT acceleration or turn it to off if you experience any of the problems below.


https://routerguide.net/nat-acceleration-on-or-off/

πριν το κανονιζαμε εμεις, αλλα ειπαν οτι ειχε θεματα και το εκαναν ετσι ωστε να κλεινουν αναλογα αυτοματα

----------


## kosath

Ως κάτοχος του AC52 έχω κι εγώ κάποια προβλήματα:

1. Έχω δηλώσει κάποια domains στο URL filter με αποτέλεσμα να μου καθυστερεί την απόκριση των υπόλοιπων σελίδων.
2. Το 5Ghz δεν δουλεύει με ενα συγκεκριμένο κινητό / λίγο μετά την σύνδεση χάνεται εντελώς το δίκτυο και θέλει επανεκκίνηση.
3. Το Ui είναι αδικαιολόγητα αργό.
4. Επειδή έχω κάποια προβλήματα με τη γραμμή, αντί να κάνω επανεκκίνηση, πηγαίνω και πατάω apply στα dsl settings χωρίς να πειράξω τπτ για να ξανασυχρονίσει. Ο συγχρονισμός είναι περίπου 1,5mbps χαμηλότερος από το να κάνω επανεκκίνηση.
5. Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή AC only...

----------


## lgalkis

> Ως κάτοχος του AC52 έχω κι εγώ κάποια προβλήματα:
> 
> 1. Έχω δηλώσει κάποια domains στο URL filter με αποτέλεσμα να μου καθυστερεί την απόκριση των υπόλοιπων σελίδων.
> 2. Το 5Ghz δεν δουλεύει με ενα συγκεκριμένο κινητό / λίγο μετά την σύνδεση χάνεται εντελώς το δίκτυο και θέλει επανεκκίνηση.
> 3. Το Ui είναι αδικαιολόγητα αργό.
> 4. Επειδή έχω κάποια προβλήματα με τη γραμμή, αντί να κάνω επανεκκίνηση, πηγαίνω και πατάω apply στα dsl settings χωρίς να πειράξω τπτ για να ξανασυχρονίσει. Ο συγχρονισμός είναι περίπου 1,5mbps χαμηλότερος από το να κάνω επανεκκίνηση.
> 5. Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή AC only...



Για τα 5 ghz ,δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις το πλατος του καναλιου,οπως και να αλλαξεις καναλι.το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω καιετσι το ελυσα

----------


## babis3g

Ποιο λογισμικο ειναι αυτο? και επισης εχεις κανει reset απο το κουμπακι πισω για 10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη?

----------


## kosath

Το τελευταίο official αλλά και την 117 beta... Καμία διαφορά! Ναι, έχω κάνει factory reset.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω ανεφερα τα θεματα σου
Τωρα για το χασιμο συνχρονισμου το dsl uptime παει στο 0:0:0:0 και ξεκιναει απο την αρχη?

----------


## kosath

> Ευχαριστω ανεφερα τα θεματα σου
> Τωρα για το χασιμο συνχρονισμου το dsl uptime παει στο 0:0:0:0 και ξεκιναει απο την αρχη?


Εάν αναφέρεσαι στο 2, δεν χάνεται η σύνδεση adsl αλλά το wifi - εξαφανίζεται από τα διαθέσιμα δίκτυα σε όλες τις συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν 5GHz. Έχω διαφορετικό SSID για τα 2.4 και 5Ghz αντίστοιχα...

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

> Ως κάτοχος του AC52 έχω κι εγώ κάποια προβλήματα:
> 
> 1. Έχω δηλώσει κάποια domains στο URL filter με αποτέλεσμα να μου καθυστερεί την απόκριση των υπόλοιπων σελίδων.
> 2. Το 5Ghz δεν δουλεύει με ενα συγκεκριμένο κινητό / λίγο μετά την σύνδεση χάνεται εντελώς το δίκτυο και θέλει επανεκκίνηση.
> 3. Το Ui είναι αδικαιολόγητα αργό.
> 4. Επειδή έχω κάποια προβλήματα με τη γραμμή, αντί να κάνω επανεκκίνηση, πηγαίνω και πατάω apply στα dsl settings χωρίς να πειράξω τπτ για να ξανασυχρονίσει. Ο συγχρονισμός είναι περίπου 1,5mbps χαμηλότερος από το να κάνω επανεκκίνηση.
> 5. Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή AC only...


1.
1. θα προσπαθησουν να φτιαξουν λιγο καλυτερα το url filter

2.
Απο την Αsus ζητησαν να δομικασεις τα 2 εξης να δεις πιο δεν εχει θεμα
το 1.1.1.2 (παλια, αλλα φαινεται εχουν καποιο λογο)
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...726.1422929949
και μια *καινουρια beta v9.1.2.3_210-gee727b1*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...39D21F5E040DCY
Aν μπορεις να κανεις reset θα ειναι καλο

3.
Tα τελευταια λογισμικα εχουν λιγο πιο αυξημενο θεμα προστασιας και μαλλον αυτο δημιουργει προβλημα, θα προσπαθησουν να το φτιαξουν

4.
Δοκιμασε τα λογισμικα

5.
Ολα τα Asus εχουν
Auto, N only, N/AC mixed, Legacy
Δοκιμασε το N/AC για τωρα/προσωρινα
Υποψην τα χαμηλα χαρακτηριστικων κινητα μπορει να εχουν 5G αλλα δεν υποστηριζουν AC, οποτε αν γινει χρηση N/AC μπορει να βοηθησει σε τυχον αποσυνδεσεις ασυρματου ή αλλο προβλημα

----------


## giogio

> 1.
> 1. θα προσπαθησουν να φτιαξουν λιγο καλυτερα το url filter
> 
> 2.
> Απο την Αsus ζητησαν να δομικασεις τα 2 εξης να δεις πιο δεν εχει θεμα
> το 1.1.1.2 (παλια, αλλα φαινεται εχουν καποιο λογο)
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wir...726.1422929949
> και μια *καινουρια beta v9.1.2.3_210-gee727b1*
> https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...39D21F5E040DCY
> ...



INP-SHINE	 INP-REIN στο καινουργιο beta τι ειναι αυτο αφορα το VDSL μονο?

----------


## ferongr

SHINE και REIN είναι κατηγορίες θορύβου στις συχνότητες της DSL (μη επαναλαμβανόμενος και επαναλαμβανόμενος αντίστοιχα) . Με το πρόθεμα INP (Impulse Noise Protection) υποδηλώνουν τη λειτουργία προστασίας από το θόρυβο του modem.

----------


## giogio

> SHINE και REIN είναι κατηγορίες θορύβου στις συχνότητες της DSL (μη επαναλαμβανόμενος και επαναλαμβανόμενος αντίστοιχα) . Με το πρόθεμα INP (Impulse Noise Protection) υποδηλώνουν τη λειτουργία προστασίας από το θόρυβο του modem.


Ετσι πρεπει να ειναι κενο?

----------


## ferongr

Δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιούνται σε απλό ADSL η μόνο σε VDSL (λογικά μόνο σε VDSL), απλά γνωρίζω τι είναι.

----------


## giogio

> Δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιούνται σε απλό ADSL η μόνο σε VDSL (λογικά μόνο σε VDSL), απλά γνωρίζω τι είναι.


Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

SHINE και REIN ... Τσεκαρα με Asus, ειναι μονο για συνδεσεις που εχουν G.INP ενεργο, σε απλο adsl,vdsl δεν θα δειξει

----------


## kosath

> 1.
> 1. θα .... προβλημα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις - τα είχα στείλει μέσω του ρούτερ αυτά τα προβλήματα αλλά ποτέ δεν πήρα απάντηση...

----------


## babis3g

εκτος του INP-SHINE / INP-REIN στο καινουργιο beta
Βλεπω εχουν βαλει και access log
Φαινεται δειχνει ποιοι εχουν μπει στο δικτυο, ενδιαφερον


ΕDIT

Επισης βλεπω στο administration > system καινουρια ρυθμιση για την ενισχυση μνημης ? σε χρημε με usb
Enable Virtual Memory (swap)

----------


## nemesis1

babis3g θέλω λίγο τα φώτα σου αν εχεις την καλοσύνη.

πριν λίγο το router έχασε εντελώς το internet και τον συγχρονισμό.(VDSL)
Δεν επανερχόταν παρά μόνο όταν έκανα reboot.

Σου βάζω το κομμάτι του log με ότι συνέβη μπάς και δεις κάτι εσύ γιατί εγω δεν πολυκατάλαβα τί παίχτηκε.
Ενημερωτικά μέχρι τώρα ήταν 60 μερες uptime.


*Spoiler:*






```
2017-05-03 23:21:16 kernel: da match, AP:0x704D7B178E20, STA:0x6083347E61FF
2017-05-03 23:22:08 syslog: No response to 10 echo-requests
2017-05-03 23:22:08 syslog: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
2017-05-03 23:22:08 syslog: Connect time 77067.7 minutes.
2017-05-03 23:22:08 syslog: Sent 2880286962 bytes, received 3198832208 bytes.
2017-05-03 23:22:08 syslog: LCP down.
2017-05-03 23:22:09 kernel: Link State: PVC_8_0 logistic interface down.
2017-05-03 23:22:11 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
2017-05-03 23:22:11 stop_nat_rules: apply the redirect_rules!
2017-05-03 23:22:14 syslog: Connection terminated.
2017-05-03 23:22:15 syslog: Modem hangup
2017-05-03 23:22:15 syslog: LCP down.
2017-05-03 23:22:18 kernel: AP SETKEYS WPA2 MAC=**:**:**:**:**:**
2017-05-03 23:22:19 syslog: LCP is allowed to come up.
2017-05-03 23:22:26 kernel: 
2017-05-03 23:22:26 kernel: PTM reset hold
2017-05-03 23:22:26 kernel: tpstc_txRxReset
2017-05-03 23:22:26 kernel: Link State: DSL link down.
2017-05-03 23:22:36 WAN Connection: Wan link down.
```

----------


## babis3g

To log δειχνει σαν να εχασε την ip και μετα πιθανον αποσυνχρονισε, αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι ... Αν δεν το κανει συνεχεια Ισως κατι προσωρινο, Αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχασε το συνχρονισμο (το dsl uptime στο administration>dsl log θα ξεκινησει απο την αρχη 0:0:0:0) σημαινει μαλλον καποιο θεμα με την γραμμη, και πιθανον ισως να επαθε κατι με το cpu ή την ram και να μην μπορεσε να επανελθει (αφου μετα απο επανακινηση ηταν οκ)
Αν το ξανα κανει συντομα ενημερωσε

----------


## batouska

Mε το τελευταίο beta (210) εξαφανιστηκαν τα crc errors.

----------


## nemesis1

> To log δειχνει σαν να εχασε την ip και μετα πιθανον αποσυνχρονισε, αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι ... Αν δεν το κανει συνεχεια Ισως κατι προσωρινο, Αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχασε το συνχρονισμο (το dsl uptime στο administration>dsl log θα ξεκινησει απο την αρχη 0:0:0:0) σημαινει μαλλον καποιο θεμα με την γραμμη, και πιθανον ισως να επαθε κατι με το cpu ή την ram και να μην μπορεσε να επανελθει (αφου μετα απο επανακινηση ηταν οκ)
> Αν το ξανα κανει συντομα ενημερωσε


Άρχισε απο την αρχή αφού αναγκαστικά έκανα reboot για να επανασυγχρονισει.

Πρώτη φορά το κανει και κατα 99,9% ήταν τυχαίο..

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και να σαι καλά.

----------


## ferongr

Η λειτουργία Download Master πολύ κακή πάντως. Ούτε καν μια λίστα links ή πολλαπλά torrents δεν μπορείς να φορτώσεις, πρέπει να τα βάλεις ένα ένα. Καλύτερα wget σε SBC των 10€.

----------


## batouska

> Mε το τελευταίο beta (210) εξαφανιστηκαν τα crc errors.



Εξαφανίστηκαν ενοούσα ελαττώθηκαν πάρα πολύ (μέχρι τώρα είχα το snr -3). Τώρα το έχω disable και παίρνω τα ίδια crc errors όπως με το -3.

----------


## babis3g

> Εξαφανίστηκαν ενοούσα ελαττώθηκαν πάρα πολύ (μέχρι τώρα είχα το snr -3). Τώρα το έχω disable και παίρνω τα ίδια crc errors όπως με το -3.


Mπορει, γιατι σημερα μου εδωσαν changelog και βλεπω παλι καινουριο dsl driver (παλι τα πειραξαν)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...43#post6167243

----------


## batouska

> Mπορει, γιατι σημερα μου εδωσαν changelog και βλεπω παλι καινουριο dsl driver (παλι τα πειραξαν)
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...43#post6167243


Πετυχαίνω και πιο καλό συγχρονισμό.

Μπράβο τους. (Μπάμπη πιστεύω οτι θα εκπλαγείς)

----------


## babis3g

αυτο εχω και εγω επανω, νομιζω παει λιγο πιο πανω απο κλειδωμα, δεν το ανεφερα γιατι το εβαλα βραδυ που συνχρονιζει λιγο πιο χαμηλα απο βραδια στην γραμμη μου (το οποιο modem)
αλλα στα 12+ που συνχρονισε για βραδυ (snr 9 απο τον οτε, δεν το πειραξα) τοσο πηγαινε απο μερα, οποτε ναι φαινεται να κλειδωνει λιγο πιο πανω

τα λαθη μην τα κοιτας,  γιατι ετσι ειναι η γραμμη μου (χαλια δηλαδη) με το οποιο modem

- - - Updated - - -




> Η λειτουργία Download Master πολύ κακή πάντως. Ούτε καν μια λίστα links ή πολλαπλά torrents δεν μπορείς να φορτώσεις, πρέπει να τα βάλεις ένα ένα. Καλύτερα wget σε SBC των 10€.


κανε λιγο ποιο αναλυση για να καταλαβω να το αναφερω (γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη ρυθμιση) θα μιλας για το καινουριο update 9.1.2.3_220 και καινουριο download master? που εχει?

----------


## ferongr

Μια προσωπική wishlist και στα αγγλικά κιόλας (δοκιμή με την τελευταίο 9.1.2.3_220)

1. Needs a function that allows you to import multiple torrent/nzb files and also a list of (new-line separated) HTTP links to download.
2. HTTP download errors should show the detailed error
3. Customizable limit of how many torrents can run at the same time
4. The Windows application needs Windows Explorer integration so you can send a torrent/nzb file to the application from a right click and a browser plugin to be able to right click a file linke/magnet link and again send it directly to the app.
5. Convenience: A link from the Download Master web interface back to the homepage of the router's web interface.

----------


## babis3g

> Μια προσωπική wishlist και στα αγγλικά κιόλας (δοκιμή με την τελευταίο 9.1.2.3_220)
> 
> 1. Needs a function that allows you to import multiple torrent/nzb files and also a list of (new-line separated) HTTP links to download.
> 2. HTTP download errors should show the detailed error
> 3. Customizable limit of how many torrents can run at the same time
> 4. The Windows application needs Windows Explorer integration so you can send a torrent/nzb file to the application from a right click and a browser plugin to be able to right click a file linke/magnet link and again send it directly to the app.
> 5. Convenience: A link from the Download Master web interface back to the homepage of the router's web interface.


Mου ειπαν οτι θα τα λαβουν υποψην, ισως σιγα σιγα κατι να προσθεσουν ... ευχαριστω

----------


## kosath

> Μια προσωπική wishlist και στα αγγλικά κιόλας (δοκιμή με την τελευταίο 9.1.2.3_220)...


Έχουμε λινκ για την 220? στο φόρουμ της asus δεν βρήκα κάτι...

Πρέπει το ρεσέτ να γίνει με το κουμπάκι ή και μέσα από το interface είναι το ίδιο? (Administration - Restore/Save/Upload Setting - Factory default - Restore)

----------


## babis3g

> Έχουμε λινκ για την 220? στο φόρουμ της asus δεν βρήκα κάτι...
> 
> Πρέπει το ρεσέτ να γίνει με το κουμπάκι ή και μέσα από το interface είναι το ίδιο? (Administration - Restore/Save/Upload Setting - Factory default - Restore)


εκανα λαθος, το 9.1.2.3_210 ειναι το τελευταιο, δεν υπαρχει 220
εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...43#post6167243
και εδω
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...age=5&count=41

Αν το reset γινει απο το κουμπακι πισω ειναι καλυτερα πατωντας το για 6-10 δευτερα γιατι βοηθαει να καθαρισει καλυτερα η μνημη και τυχον drivers kich in

----------


## ferongr

Πάντως με τη 210 προσωπικά έχω πολλά CRC, ακόμα και με το Rx AGC Gain και INP στο Stable. 20 λεπτά uptime η γραμμή και ήδη μάζεψε 1350 downstream errors.

----------


## babis3g

το rx agc καμια φορα φερνει πιο πολλα λαθη, αμα βαλεις επανω το βελακι το λεει, αλλα μπορει να φταει και το λογισμικο, γιατι παλι πειραξαν τα dsl drivers και σε μερικες γραμμες ειναι καλυτερα, σε αλλες χειροτερα

----------


## Digitator

> Χθές το ρούτερ μου έκανε αποσύνδεση και κλείδωσε στα 32Mbps. Στην ίδια σελίδα εδώ λίγο πιο πάνω έχω screenshot από τα κανονικά στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.
> 
> Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το SNR μου έγινε 18db και το attenuation / power ακριβώς τα ίδια με πριν. Το SNR tweak ήταν στα 8db και είπα να το κάνω disable να δω τι παίζει. Κλείδωσα στα 28Mbps με 19db SNR. Έβαλα το SNR tweak στα 4db και κλείδωσα στα 38Mbps με 14db SNR. Ξαφνικά είναι λες και το SNR που μου δίνει η γραμμή είναι 10db + όσο ορίζω στο ρούτερ. Τι παίζει ωρέ;;
> 
> Να σημειώσω πως δεν έκανα καμία αλλαγή στο ρούτερ (firmware κτλ) και πως αυτό συνέβη 9 η ώρα το βράδυ χθες. Επίσης MAX attainable συνεχίζει να μου λέει 60Mbps+ όπως πριν.





> Ολες οι περιπτωσεις εδω
> 
> Εαν εχεις το DLA ενεργο, υπαρχει περιπτωση το modem να βρηκε καποιο μεγαλο θορυβο ή προβλημα στη γραμμη, και να ανεβασε snr μονο του (χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας) για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα ... Αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του Dynamic Line Adjustment, αν βρει προβλημα (πολλα λαθη, αυξημενο θορυβο) να κανει επανακινηση μονο του ωστε να συνχρονισει ξανα με πιο μικρη ταχυτητα για πιο σταθερα ...
> 
> Αν το εχεις απ' ενεργο (dla disable & το Stability Adjustment στο default απο την αρχη) τοτε καποιο προβλημα απο την γραμμη
> 
> Aν εχεις χαμηλωσει το Snr tweak (stability Adjustment) και εχεις ενεργο το DLA ισχυει το ιδιο (δηλαδη αν βρει προβλημα παλι θα κανει επανακινηση το modem μονο του για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα)
> 
> ΑΝ εχεις πειραξει το snr για ταχυτητα και το DLA disable, 
> ...





> Το DLA ήταν και παραμένει Disabled. Το Stability Adjustment το δοκίμασα και Disabled, κλείδωσε στα 28Mbps με 19db SNR. Έκανα κάμποσα reboot στο router και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Ορίστε και το spectrum:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182490
> 
> Τι μπορεί να μου άλλαξαν στο προφίλ ακριβώς; Πάντως κλειδωμένος σε κάποια ταχύτητα δεν είμαι αφού κατάφερα να πιάσω 38Mbps με το St. Adj. στο 4db που είναι το ελάχιστο (με αποτέλεσμα 14db). Μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους για αυτό και τι να ζητήσω ακριβώς;





> ΑΝ εχεις δοκιμασε αλλο modem (πχ του παροχου) αν και αυτο κλειδωνει χαμηλα μαλλον κατι πειραξαν πχ αλλαγη profile ή κατι εγινε στην γραμμη (αφου το DLA ειναι κλειστο) ... τοτε παρε τους τηλεφωνο και αναφερε οτι εχεις χαμηλη ταχυτητα και το snr ανεβηκε, ισως να εχουν καποιο αυτοματο software (οπως το DLA) στο dlsam και αν ειχε πολλα λαθη να εβαλε αυτοματα αλλο profile


Σήμερα ήρθαν τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ να κοιτάξουν το πρόβλημα. Με επιβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο προφιλ της γραμμής, και το δικό τους μηχάνημα συνδέθηκε στα 50. Έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω firmware και να κάνω hard reset με το κουμπί στο ASUS αλλά δεν βελτιώνεται τίποτα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει χαλάσει το ASUS;  :Thinking:

----------


## babis3g

> Σήμερα ήρθαν τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ να κοιτάξουν το πρόβλημα. Με επιβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο προφιλ της γραμμής, και το δικό τους μηχάνημα συνδέθηκε στα 50. Έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω firmware και να κάνω hard reset με το κουμπί στο ASUS αλλά δεν βελτιώνεται τίποτα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει χαλάσει το ASUS;


AN σε αυτους κλειδωνει στα 50 και το Asus ξαφνικα στα 32 (ετσι ειπες στην αρχη και με το ζορι πηγε στα 38) τοτε ναι μαλλον μπορει να παιζει και καποιο προβλημα με το modem, αφου ο οτε δεν βρηκε προβλημα στην γραμμη

Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να καταγραψεις την γραμμη με το feedback (advanced settings>administration>feedback)
Βαλε ενα usb, ενεργοποιησε το enable usb debugging και τα syslog, settings file, iptables, και στο comment box γραψε το προβλημα που αρχισε ξαφνικα να συνχρονιζει απο μονο του στα 32 απο 50 και επισης γραψε referred by babis3g
Βαλε το να γραψει την γραμμη πχ 4 ωρες με το usb
Οταν τελειωσει θα στειλει τα αποτελεσματα αυτοματα και μου το λες για να τους ενημερωσω να το κοιταξουν πιο γρηγορα, αν βρουν καποιο προβλημα γραμμης ή αν μπορυν να πουν γιατι συνχρονιζει χαμηλα

Το δικο μου (Ν17) οταν χαλασε το dsl part (απο κεραυνο) το snr αρχιζε να ανεβο-κατεβαίνει μονο του πολυ συχνα, απο 2-3 db μεχρι και 15 (snr 9 απο τον παροχο) και οι αλλαγες γινονταν σε λιγα δευτερολεπτα, μεχρι που μια μερα δεν συνχρονισε καθολου
Και φυσικα τα λαθη πηγαιναν στα υψη

----------


## giogio

Επιβεβαιωνω και εγω με το τελευταιο beta 9.1.2.3 210 σε ΟΤΕ τα λαθη μειωθηκαν μην πω εξαφανιστηκαν σχεδον, και παιζω με αυτο το SNR για να παιρνω το MAX της γραμμης μου.Eπιτελους  και ενα firmware της προκοπης!!

----------


## famous-walker

Δοκίμασα και την 224 και την 210, η 224 δεν κρατάει σταθερό το SNR, η 210 είναι λίγο καλύτερη από την 117.

----------


## ferongr

> το rx agc καμια φορα φερνει πιο πολλα λαθη, αμα βαλεις επανω το βελακι το λεει


Δεν λέει αυτό. Εν συντομία, το tooltip λέει ότι μπορείς να το βάλεις στο "High Performance" αν με τη ρύθμιση "Stability Adjustment" δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί η επιθυμητή ταχύτητα σύνδεσης. Σε περίπτωση που η γραμμή έχει αστάθεια η "CRC" (sic) τότε μπορείς να το βάλεις στο Stable. Τα λάθη συνέχισαν να μαζεύονται εν τω μεταξύ.

----------


## babis3g

> Δοκίμασα και την 224 και την 210, η 224 δεν κρατάει σταθερό το SNR, η 210 είναι λίγο καλύτερη από την 117.


Νομιζω εχεις δικιο για την 224, βλεπω το snr να πεφτει λιγο πιο ευκολα, αλλα σε εμενα δεν μου εκανε προβλημα, αλλα η 224 νομιζω κλειδωνει λιγο πιο ψηλα τουλαχιστον στο dslam μου, το λεω γιατι εκανα 2-3 εκινησεις και παει πανω απο 13 mbps (σπανιο φαινομενο με τα mediatek)
ΑΝ δεν σε ενδιαφερουν τα bug fix της 224, κρατας την 210

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν λέει αυτό. Εν συντομία, το tooltip λέει ότι μπορείς να το βάλεις στο "High Performance" αν με τη ρύθμιση "Stability Adjustment" δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί η επιθυμητή ταχύτητα σύνδεσης. Σε περίπτωση που η γραμμή έχει αστάθεια η "CRC" (sic) τότε μπορείς να το βάλεις στο Stable. Τα λάθη συνέχισαν να μαζεύονται εν τω μεταξύ.


και παρακατω λεει
however if your adsl connection is unstable and has some crc errors could set to stable mode ... που αφηνει να εννοιθει οτι αν εχει λαθη το βαζουμε στο stable ... αρα νομιζω παιζει ρολο και στα λαθη (θα τσεκαρω μαζι τους)

τωρα αν συνεχιζουν στη περιπτωση σου, μαλλον θα ανεβασεις το stability adjustment  με ανεβασμα του snr (πχ απο 6 που ειναι τωρα στο 8 με 9) αυτο θα βοηθησει σιγουρα αλλα θα χασεις λιγο ταχυτητα
Νομιζω και με αλλα modems θα εχεις ιδιο θεμα, φαινεται ειναι η γραμμη
και εγω εχω σχεδον ιδια λαθη με εσενα καποιες φορες ... τα συμβατα μου κανουν απλα αποσυνδεση (και ξεκινουν απο την αρχη) τα asus απλα συνεχιζουν να ανεβαζουν λαθη

----------


## ferongr

Στο stable πάντα το έχω.

----------


## babis3g

> Στο stable πάντα το έχω.


Μαλλον λες για το esnp? εγω λεω για το stability adjustment (κλεινεις πρωτα το dla και βαζεις το stability adsl στο -2)

----------


## ferongr

Μεχ, το θέμα ήταν να μην αρχίσω να παίζω με το SNR. Το ανέβασα τώρα στα 7 και βλέπουμε.

----------


## batouska

Έξτρα feeback.

Έχω πάθει πλάκα με την beta 210. Έπαιζα με 8mbps και πολλά crc και τώρα είμαι 12300mbps με φυσιολογικά λάθη.

----------


## babis3g

> Μεχ, το θέμα ήταν να μην αρχίσω να παίζω με το SNR. Το ανέβασα τώρα στα 7 και βλέπουμε.


ναι αλλα αν σου κανουν προβλημα τα λαθη και εχεις θεμα και οι αλλοι τροποι δεν δουλευουν, αναγκαστηκα πας για ανεβασμα snr ... αν δεν σου κανουν προβλημα τα πολλα λαθη, ασε το οπως ηταν (αργο internet, buffering κλπ)

----------


## giogio

Με την 224 οντως κλειδωνει πιο πιανω σε BROADCOM TO LINK Απο κατω ειναι με την 210

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1494363180

----------


## babis3g

Ρε παιδια μηπως φταιει και ο καιρος? το λεω γιατι και η δικη μου γραμμη εχει θεμα με αποσυνδεσεις και γενικα απο χειμωνα τα λαθη πανε συννεφο και στην asus αλλαξαν τα dsl drivers τοσες φορες ολο το χειμωνα ... τωρα που εχει ηλιο και ζεστη ειναι πολυ καλυτερα, τα μισα και γενικα απο καλοκαιρι μπορω και βαζω το snr στο κανονικο (9 απο τον οτε) ενω απο χειμωνα το βαζω αναγκαστηκα στο 11

----------


## giogio

> Ρε παιδια μηπως φταιει και ο καιρος? το λεω γιατι και η δικη μου γραμμη εχει θεμα με αποσυνδεσεις και γενικα απο χειμωνα τα λαθη πανε συννεφο και στην asus αλλαξαν τα dsl drivers τοσες φορες ολο το χειμωνα ... τωρα που εχει ηλιο και ζεστη ειναι πολυ καλυτερα, τα μισα και γενικα απο καλοκαιρι μπορω και βαζω το snr στο κανονικο (9 απο τον οτε) ενω απο χειμωνα το βαζω αναγκαστηκα στο 11


Στην περιοχη μου χειμωνα καλοκαιρι στα ιδια συμπεριφεροταν η γραμμη μου.

----------


## ferongr

Το ίδιο και η δική μου, ακόμα και σε συνεχή βροχή δεν έχω πτώση SNR

----------


## babis3g

τυχεροι  :Smile:  εδω το snr παει παει περα-δωθε οταν βρεχει

----------


## jefman

Έβαλα την v9.1.2.3_210  και νομίζω ότι έχει πιο σταθερό Wifi.
Σε προσεχή αναβάθμιση θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο αν έβαζαν την δυνατότητα στα Client status να βάζουμε ονόματα, οπότε με μια ματιά να ξέρουμε ποιοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι, σε άλλα ρούτερ αυτό υπάρχει και είναι πολύ χρήσιμο, τους το έχω γράψει και εγώ πριν από πολύ καιρό άλλα δεν....

----------


## babis3g

> Έβαλα την v9.1.2.3_210  και νομίζω ότι έχει πιο σταθερό Wifi.
> Σε προσεχή αναβάθμιση θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο αν έβαζαν την δυνατότητα στα Client status να βάζουμε ονόματα, οπότε με μια ματιά να ξέρουμε ποιοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι, σε άλλα ρούτερ αυτό υπάρχει και είναι πολύ χρήσιμο, τους το έχω γράψει και εγώ πριν από πολύ καιρό άλλα δεν....


ειχε ξανα ρωτηθει και ειχαν πει κατι θα κανουν πριν πολυ καιρο... αλλα ακομα δεν (οπως λες και εσυ  :Smile:  )

----------


## famous-walker

Αυτό το wake on lan λειτουργεί; Πολλές φορές το PC που έχω τα αρχεία σβήνει και όταν πάω να τρέξω καμιά ταινία δεν μου το βλέπει και δεν τον ξυπνά.

----------


## ferongr

Στην ουσία μπορείς να στείλεις το magic packet που "ξυπνάει" τον υπολογιστή από το web interface του router. Αυτό πρέπει να το κάνεις κάθε φορά που θες να ξυπνήσεις συσκευή. Απαιτεί υποστήριξη wake on lan από το τη θύρα δικτύου της συσκευής, και να είναι ενεργοποιημένη.

Καλύτερα θα ήταν να ρυθμίσεις το PC με τα αρχεία σου να μην μπαίνει σε sleep η hibernation.

----------


## babis3g

> Αυτό το wake on lan λειτουργεί; Πολλές φορές το PC που έχω τα αρχεία σβήνει και όταν πάω να τρέξω καμιά ταινία δεν μου το βλέπει και δεν τον ξυπνά.


προσπαθησε να ρυθμισεις το pc με magic packets αν εχει τετοια επιλογη
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011268
https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1009775/
αλλα εχουν αναφερει ανα διαστηματα το wol κανει τσαλίμια, θα το ρωτησω αν ξερουν αν εχει ακομα θεμα ή αν βαζεις ταινιες αν πρεπει να ξυπναει το pc

----------


## famous-walker

Το έφτιαξα, δεν είχα ενεργοποιήσει στο kodi την λειτουργία να στέλνει μαγικά πακέτα.

Πρέπει να μπαίνει σε Hibernation.

----------


## ferongr

Το Wake on LAN από υπολογιστή σε υπολογιστή δεν δουλεύει με ASUS router σε πολλές περιπτώσεις επειδή το ASUS-WRT δεν έχει λειτουργία ARP Binding όπου ορίζεις στατικό συσχετισμό μεταξύ μιας IP και μιας MAC. Όταν ένας υπολογιστής μείνει εκτός λειτουργίας για αρκετές ώρες και λήξει το DHCP lease του, τότε τα magic packets από άλλες συσκευές δεν προωθούνται στον προορισμό τους, καθώς η ARC cache δεν γνωρίζει την IP. Δεν υποστηρίζουν όλες οι εφαρμογές/media centers/tv boxes/smart TVs τη δυνατότητα να στέλνουν wake on lan magic packets πάντως.

Η λειτουργία στο interface του Asus απλά επιτρέπει να στείλεις χειροκίνητα εκείνη τη στιγμή magic packet σε μια MAC και μπορείς στη λιστα από κάτω να αποθηκεύσεις "σελιδοδείκτες" για διάφορες συσκευές.

----------


## famous-walker

Πάντως λειτούργησε μετά που το ενεργοποίησα στο Kodi. 

Θα δούμε μακροπρόθεσμα. Είναι και αυτός ο τρόπος της Asus μια λύση, ειδικά άμα βαριέσαι να σηκωθείς από το κρεβάτι, να διαβείς δυό πόρτες και μετά από 6 μέτρα να πατήσεις κουμπί στο πληκτρολόγιο ή στο mouse.  :Razz:

----------


## batouska

Το wol στο asus δυστυχώς δεν δουλεύει όταν ο Η/Υ είναι τελείως κλειστός. Με tp link (8970), linksys (wag200) κ.α. μου ανοιγει κανονικά.

----------


## pantelis

Μια απλή, νομίζω απορία. Είμαι σε forthnet vdsl 2 (με ξεκλείδωτο s/n margin) από όσο ξέρω χρησιμοποιεί infineon τσιπάκια. Είμαι 1062μ. από το α/κ και συγχρονίζει με το ZTE h168n στα 25400.με το Asus υπάρχει πιθανότητα για κάτι καλύτερο;

----------


## GeorgeH

Πόσο είναι το snr; Με το Asus ή κάποιο άλλο που μπορείς να αλλάζεις το snr, αν έχεις περιθώριο χωρίς να χάνεις το συγχρονισμό, μειώνοντάς το να ανέβεις λίγο.

----------


## pantelis

8,4 down

----------


## babis3g

Πιστευω οτι το asus θα κλειδωσει χειροτερα, περιπου στα 22-23, η στην καλυτερη το ιδιο, οποτε δεν νομιζω να δεις μεγαλη διαφορα ... τωρα αν θελεις να παρεις ρισκο με αγορα αλλου modem ... μπορει να χαμηλωσεις το snr και να το φερεις στα ισια του ισως και λιγο καλυτερα, αλλα υπολογιζω να κατεβει το snr στο 4 ... επλιζοντας οτι η γραμμη θα μεινει σταθερη (ελπιζοντας οτι δεν θα εχεις αποσυνδεσεις)

----------


## Digitator

> Χθές το ρούτερ μου έκανε αποσύνδεση και κλείδωσε στα 32Mbps. Στην ίδια σελίδα εδώ λίγο πιο πάνω έχω screenshot από τα κανονικά στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.
> 
> Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το SNR μου έγινε 18db και το attenuation / power ακριβώς τα ίδια με πριν. Το SNR tweak ήταν στα 8db και είπα να το κάνω disable να δω τι παίζει. Κλείδωσα στα 28Mbps με 19db SNR. Έβαλα το SNR tweak στα 4db και κλείδωσα στα 38Mbps με 14db SNR. Ξαφνικά είναι λες και το SNR που μου δίνει η γραμμή είναι 10db + όσο ορίζω στο ρούτερ. Τι παίζει ωρέ;;
> 
> Να σημειώσω πως δεν έκανα καμία αλλαγή στο ρούτερ (firmware κτλ) και πως αυτό συνέβη 9 η ώρα το βράδυ χθες. Επίσης MAX attainable συνεχίζει να μου λέει 60Mbps+ όπως πριν.


Χθες το ρουτεράκι μάλλον απεβίωσε.

Αποσυνδέθηκε και ύστερα το χάος. Συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και κλειδώματα σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες, αποτυχία κλειδώματος σε SNR μέχρι και 30db. Το άφησα όλο το βράδυ στην ρύθμιση των 20db να δω τι θα γίνει αλλά ούτε το πρωί είχα ίντερνετ. Έβαλα πάνω το Speedport Entry 2i του ΟΤΕ και κλείδωσε στα 36Mbps όπως κλείδωνε πριν πάρω το ASUS.

Πήρα το ASUS λοιπόν και το πήγα στο σπίτι ενός φίλου που έχει 50άρα με την καμπίνα έξω από το σπίτι του. Δεν κατάφερε να κλειδώσει ούτε και εκεί. Το μόνο που ξέχασα να κάνω είναι ένα hard reset από πίσω αλλά αμφιβάλλω τόσο πολύ για το αν θα αλλάξει τίποτα που απαξιώ να το δοκιμάσω.

Χθες βάρεσε ένας πολύ δυνατός κεραυνός κοντά στην περιοχή και δεν ξέρω μήπως το επηρρέασε. Αυτά έγιναν κάμποσες ώρες μετά τον κεραυνό.

Η ερώτηση τώρα είναι η εξής. Με το ρούτερ να μην συγχρονίζει με τίποτα θα μου το αλλάξουν στο eshop (εντός εγγύησης) ή θα με ταλαιπωρήσουν;

----------


## babis3g

Ακριβως το ιδιο επαθα εγω (με το Ν17) αλλα αυτη τη φορα ημουν διπλα του, το λεω ξανα σε μολις προσφατο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...90#post6182590
Πρεπει ο κεραυνος να επεσε παρα πολυ κοντα (σε εμενα το σπιτι ηταν σαν να εγινε σεισμος)
Το μονο που θα πω ειναι να δοκιμασεις αλλο τροφοδοτικο, αλλα μαλλον δεν ουτε αυτο
Κοιτα παρε το πισω και μην πεις τιποτα για κεραυνο, πιστευω να σου δωσουν αλλο

- - - Updated - - -

Και εδω στο χωριο ενα παιδι που συζητουσα προσφατα, μου ειπε οτι εχει καψει 2, αλλα ηταν του οτε και του εδωσε αλλα δωρεαν

----------


## Digitator

> Ακριβως το ιδιο επαθα εγω (με το Ν17) αλλα αυτη τη φορα ημουν διπλα του, το λεω ξανα σε μολις προσφατο εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...90#post6182590
> Πρεπει ο κεραυνος να επεσε παρα πολυ κοντα (σε εμενα το σπιτι ηταν σαν να εγινε σεισμος)
> Το μονο που θα πω ειναι να δοκιμασεις αλλο τροφοδοτικο, αλλα μαλλον δεν ουτε αυτο
> Κοιτα παρε το πισω και μην πεις τιποτα για κεραυνο, πιστευω να σου δωσουν αλλο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και εδω στο χωριο ενα παιδι που συζητουσα προσφατα, μου ειπε οτι εχει καψει 2, αλλα ηταν του οτε και του εδωσε αλλα δωρεαν


Θα το πάω αύριο μάλλον και βλέπουμε. Ένα κιτ προστασίας για το τροφοδοτικό του και τη γραμμή του ίντερνετ πόσο κοστίζει; Γνωρίζουμε αν επηρεάζουν την ταχύτητα τέτοια φίλτρα;

----------


## babis3g

> Θα το πάω αύριο μάλλον και βλέπουμε. Ένα κιτ προστασίας για το τροφοδοτικό του και τη γραμμή του ίντερνετ πόσο κοστίζει; Γνωρίζουμε αν επηρεάζουν την ταχύτητα τέτοια φίλτρα;


Oχι δεν ξερω, δεν το εψαξα ποτε ...
αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι αν πεσει ο κεραυνος πολυ κοντα θα καψει ολα τα παντα, εγω ηθελα να βαλω αντικεραυνικο στον πινακα, αλλα μου λεει ο ηλεκτρολογος, λεφτα θελω να βγαλω αλλα να μην σε γελασω, αν περασει ο κεραυνος απο το καλωδιο οτε (χτυπησει καποια κολωνα του) δεν θα βοηθησει
Στην περιοχη μεχρι κολωνες δεη εχουν πιασει φωτια απο κεραυνο

εβγαλ την πριζα μετα απο καιρο και ηταν μαυρη (στις χαλκινες επαφες) μαλλον απο τον κεραυνο

----------


## ferongr

Χρειάζεται και αντικεραυνικό τηλεφωνικής γραμμής ταυτόχρονα, κυρίως στις μη αστικές περιοχές, καθώς τα υπέργεια τηλεφωνικά καλώδια είναι και αυτά σημείο απ' όπου μπορεί να επηρεαστεί το modem (και πολλές φορές και οι συσκευές συνδεδεμένες μέσω ethernet.




> αλλα μου λεει ο ηλεκτρολογος, λεφτα θελω να βγαλω αλλα να μην σε γελασω, αν περασει ο κεραυνος απο το καλωδιο οτε (χτυπησει καποια κολωνα του) δεν θα βοηθησει


Ζήτα γνώμη από και από δεύτερο ηλεκτρολόγο (με γνώση ηλεκτρολογίας αυτή τη φορά, όχι τον ντόπιο κατσαβιδάκια του χωριού), τα σύγχρονα αντικεραυνικά σίγουρα προστατεύουν από κρουστικά φαινόμενα (που είναι οι κεραυνοί) και θα σου έσωζαν τα router.

Οι χάλκινες επαφές που ήταν "μαύρες" δεν ήταν από τον κεραυνό (καθώς οι κρουστικές υπερτάσεις του κεραυνού που καίνε ευαίσθητο εξοπλισμό αλλά όχι λάμπες κλπ διαρκούν το πολύ για χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου). Αν κάτι περνούσε τόσο πολύ ρεύμα για τόση διάρκεια που θα αλλοίωνε τις επαφές (ελπίζω να μην μπερδεύεις την πατίνα που δημιουργεί ο χαλκός/μπρούτζος με αλλοίωση) το τροφοδοτικό του router θα είχε πάρει φωτιά.

----------


## babis3g

> Χρειάζεται και αντικεραυνικό τηλεφωνικής γραμμής ταυτόχρονα, κυρίως στις μη αστικές περιοχές, καθώς τα υπέργεια τηλεφωνικά καλώδια είναι και αυτά σημείο απ' όπου μπορεί να επηρεαστεί το modem (και πολλές φορές και οι συσκευές συνδεδεμένες μέσω ethernet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ζήτα γνώμη από και από δεύτερο ηλεκτρολόγο (με γνώση ηλεκτρολογίας αυτή τη φορά, όχι τον ντόπιο κατσαβιδάκια του χωριού), τα σύγχρονα αντικεραυνικά σίγουρα προστατεύουν από κρουστικά φαινόμενα (που είναι οι κεραυνοί) και θα σου έσωζαν τα router.
> 
> Οι χάλκινες επαφές που ήταν "μαύρες" δεν ήταν από τον κεραυνό (καθώς οι κρουστικές υπερτάσεις του κεραυνού που καίνε ευαίσθητο εξοπλισμό αλλά όχι λάμπες κλπ διαρκούν το πολύ για χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου). Αν κάτι περνούσε τόσο πολύ ρεύμα για τόση διάρκεια που θα αλλοίωνε τις επαφές (ελπίζω να μην μπερδεύεις την πατίνα που δημιουργεί ο χαλκός/μπρούτζος με αλλοίωση) το τροφοδοτικό του router θα είχε πάρει φωτιά.


Nα συμφωνησω, αλλα επειδη εχω μια μικρη γνωση πως δουλευουν τα ηλεκτρικα, αν μπορεις να μου πεις
Χτυπαει κεραυνος κολωνα οτε
Το ρευμα ερχεται με μια μεγαλη ταση απο την κολονα του οτε
Περναει στο modem και κανει την ζημια
Τοτε το αντικεραυνικο προφανως να καταλαβει οτι κατι εγινε και θα ριξει τον ρελε μετα του συμβαν ή πριν περασει η πιο μεγαλη ταση μεσα σπιτι??? σωστα?

Η πριν περασει το ρευμα θα μπει σε ενεργεια?

Εχεις υποψην ... ξερεις τι ειναι κεραυνος ετσι? σε 70 μετρα μετρα απο εκει που χτυπησε (αλλο σημειο) εχει φερει θανατο σε προβατα που ηταν εδω στην υπαιρθο

- - - Updated - - -

Το λεω γιατι εμενα μου λεει οτι δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να σταματησει το ρευμα που περναει απο κολονα οτε, το κεραυνικο δεν δεν ειναι συνδεμενο εκει και θα νεργησει μονο οταν το modem καει που θα περασει προς πριζα

----------


## ferongr

Υπάρχουν τηλεφωνικά αντικεραυνικά που προστατεύουν τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές. Μπαίνουν στην κεντρική τηλεφωνική παροχή. Τα αντικεραυνικά μπαίνουν σε ενεργεία πολύ πριν η τάση ανέβει επικίνδυνα και δεν διακόπτουν την παροχή συνήθως. Αν γίνει μεγάλο μπαμ καίγεται το φυσίγγιο του αντικεραυνικού και θέλει αλλαγή για να προστατευτούν και όλες οι συσκευές και τα καλώδια, χωρίς αντικεραυνικό μέχρι και λάμπες σπάνε και μοτέρ καίγονται, αλλά τέτοια συμβάντα είναι πολύ σπάνια. Οταν καίγονται οι ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές κατά τις καταιγίδες με κεραυνούς δεν είναι γιατί κεραυνός χτύπησε κολόνα αλλά επειδή η ηλεκτρισμένη ατμόσφαιρά δημιούργησε στιγμιαία (εκατομμυριοστά με χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου) παροδικά υψηλές τάσεις που πέρασαν στον ηλεκτρικό εξοπλισμό και τον επηρέασαν. 



Αυτό το "καρφί" (με μεγαλύτερη τάση και μικρότερη ακόμα διάρκεια) είναι που καίει τις ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές, και που τα αντικεραυνικά προστατεύουν. Βρες ηλεκτρολόγο της προκοπής αν έχει η περιοχή σου πρόβλημα με κεραυνούς να σου κάνει μελέτη για το τι χρειάζεται η εγκατάστασή σου.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω σε αυτην την περιπτωση (που ρωτησε και ο φιλος) ειπα δεν το εψαξα για αντικεραυνικο στις τηλεφωνικες συσκευες ... εγω μιλουσα για καλο αντικεραυνικο μονο στον πινακα
Θα το κοιταξω / ρωτησω, γιατι μου εχουν καει 2 (asus dsl ac68 + N17) αλλα αυτο εγινε 2 φορες στα τοσα χρονια

----------


## ferongr

Στον πίνακα προστατεύει μόνο από ότι έρχεται από τα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ. Για προστασία συσκευών συνδεδεμένες στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο χρειάζεται δεύτερο ξεχωριστό αντικεραυνικό που δεν μπαίνει στον πίνακα.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστω πολυ, θα το κοιταξω αν αξιζει...και ελπιζω και ο φιλος που ειχε επισης θεμα προσφατα

Τωρα που μιλαμε για κεραυνους ετσι και για πλακα και off topic που μου εκανε χαριτωμενη εντυπωση ...
Oταν ηρθα απο Αγγλια εφερα και ενα γατο που τον ειχα χρονια
Μολις βρονταγε δυνατα (βρονταει τριγυρω καθε 20-30 δευτερα καποιες φορες και μπορει να κρατησει ετσι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα) πηγαινε να κρυφτει κατω απο το τραπεζι, αλλα οταν ξανα βρονταγε φαινεται ακουγε παλι (το σκεπτικο του) και πηγαινε κατω απο το κρεβατι μπας και δεν ακουσει τη βροντη  ... με την επομενη βροντη παλι πηγαινε σε αλλο μερος να " κρουφτει"  :onetooth:  ... τελικα μετα απο μερικους μηνες ριχνει κατι υπνους οσο και να βρονταει ...περα βρεχει, που λεει και η παροιμια

----------


## Digitator

> Ευχαριστω πολυ, θα το κοιταξω αν αξιζει...και ελπιζω και ο φιλος που ειχε επισης θεμα προσφατα
> 
> Τωρα που μιλαμε για κεραυνους ετσι και για πλακα και off topic που μου εκανε χαριτωμενη εντυπωση ...
> Oταν ηρθα απο Αγγλια εφερα και ενα γατο που τον ειχα χρονια
> Μολις βρονταγε δυνατα (βρονταει τριγυρω καθε 20-30 δευτερα καποιες φορες και μπορει να κρατησει ετσι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα) πηγαινε να κρυφτει κατω απο το τραπεζι, αλλα οταν ξανα βρονταγε φαινεται ακουγε παλι (το σκεπτικο του) και πηγαινε κατω απο το κρεβατι μπας και δεν ακουσει τη βροντη  ... με την επομενη βροντη παλι πηγαινε σε αλλο μερος να " κρουφτει"  ... τελικα μετα απο μερικους μηνες ριχνει κατι υπνους οσο και να βρονταει ...περα βρεχει, που λεει και η παροιμια


Ο δικός μου γάτος όποτε πιάνει βροχή πηγαίνει να δει αν βρέχει έξω από κάθε πόρτα μήπως έχει λιακάδα πουθενά να βγει. :P

----------


## famous-walker

Τι λέει το καινούριο firmware που κυκλοφόρησε;

----------


## nikosgnr

Μέχρι και πρίν κάτι μέρες είχα προβλήματα με την αγαπημένη Voda, μένοντας χωρίς τηλ και Internet για ώρα πρωί-βράδυ, λόγω προβλήματος στο DSLAM της περιοχής απ' ότι μου είπαν.

Τελικά αυτό μάλλον διορθώθηκε μιας και δεν το ξαναέκανε, αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω πρόβλημα κυρίως το βράδυ όπου σέρνονται όλα και το Ping είναι για κλάματα. Είναι τόσο χάλι η κατάσταση που δεν έμπαινε ούτε στο Router για να τσεκάρω τα Logs.

Mίλησα μαζί τους, έκαναν κάτι διορθώσεις επι τόπου και είδα μια σχετική διαφορά στο Speedtest. Παρόλα αυτά συνεχίστηκε το πρόβλημα ξανά, χθες π.χ. είχα πάλι πρόβλημα το βράδυ. Όχι το ίδιο τραγικά με πριν, αλλά είχα.

Καμιά ιδέα πάνω σε αυτό? Επίσης διαβάζω πολύ καλά σχόλια για τη 210. Έχω μείνει καιρό με τη Beta 9.1.2.3_0 και σκέφτομαι μήπως τη περάσω.

----------


## babis3g

> Μέχρι και πρίν κάτι μέρες είχα προβλήματα με την αγαπημένη Voda, μένοντας χωρίς τηλ και Internet για ώρα πρωί-βράδυ, λόγω προβλήματος στο DSLAM της περιοχής απ' ότι μου είπαν.
> 
> Τελικά αυτό μάλλον διορθώθηκε μιας και δεν το ξαναέκανε, αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω πρόβλημα κυρίως το βράδυ όπου σέρνονται όλα και το Ping είναι για κλάματα. Είναι τόσο χάλι η κατάσταση που δεν έμπαινε ούτε στο Router για να τσεκάρω τα Logs.
> 
> Mίλησα μαζί τους, έκαναν κάτι διορθώσεις επι τόπου και είδα μια σχετική διαφορά στο Speedtest. Παρόλα αυτά συνεχίστηκε το πρόβλημα ξανά, χθες π.χ. είχα πάλι πρόβλημα το βράδυ. Όχι το ίδιο τραγικά με πριν, αλλά είχα.
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα πάνω σε αυτό? Επίσης διαβάζω πολύ καλά σχόλια για τη 210. Έχω μείνει καιρό με τη Beta 9.1.2.3_0 και σκέφτομαι μήπως τη περάσω.


Δεν νομιζω οτι φταει η γραμμη που αργει να μπει στο menu να δεις τα logs, κατι αλλο θα ειναι, αν το ξανα κανει, κλεισε τον browser και ξανα ανοιξε τον, ή αν εισαι με ασυρματο ξεσυνδεσου απο το δικτυο και ξανα συνδεση και δοκιμασε ξανα το menu

Με ασυρματο δοκιμαζεις οταν προσπαθεις να μπεις στο menu που αργει?

Τωρα για το λογισμικο οτι νομιζεις, το τελευταιο ειναι το _224 σαν επισημο, ισως και το _210 να ειναι πιο αποβληματιστο, αλλα αυτο καμια φορα παιζει με τη συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση που χρειαζομαστε, πχ εχω δει οτι κανουν παραπονα με την σταθεροτητα, σε ενα λογισμικο που εχει ιδια dsl drivers με ενα αλλο, παρολα αυτα για καποιο λογο το ενα ειναι λιγο καλυτερο απο το αλλο

----------


## nikosgnr

> Δεν νομιζω οτι φταει η γραμμη που αργει να μπει στο menu να δεις τα logs, κατι αλλο θα ειναι, αν το ξανα κανει, κλεισε τον browser και ξανα ανοιξε τον, ή αν εισαι με ασυρματο ξεσυνδεσου απο το δικτυο και ξανα συνδεση και δοκιμασε ξανα το menu
> 
> Με ασυρματο δοκιμαζεις οταν προσπαθεις να μπεις στο menu που αργει?
> 
> Τωρα για το λογισμικο οτι νομιζεις, το τελευταιο ειναι το _224 σαν επισημο, ισως και το _210 να ειναι πιο αποβληματιστο, αλλα αυτο καμια φορα παιζει με τη συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση που χρειαζομαστε, πχ εχω δει οτι κανουν παραπονα με την σταθεροτητα, σε ενα λογισμικο που εχει ιδια dsl drivers με ενα αλλο, παρολα αυτα για καποιο λογο το ενα ειναι λιγο καλυτερο απο το αλλο


Όχι σίγουρα δεν έφταιγε το πρόβλημα της γραμμής για το μενού. Με ασύρματο ήμουν, τωρα δε μου το 'χει ξανακάνει βέβαια.

Μπάμπη εσύ ποιά έκδοση έχεις τώρα? Θα τη κάνω σίγουρα την αναβάθμιση απλά δε ξέρω ποια απο τις 2 να περάσω.

----------


## babis3g

> Όχι σίγουρα δεν έφταιγε το πρόβλημα της γραμμής για το μενού. Με ασύρματο ήμουν, τωρα δε μου το 'χει ξανακάνει βέβαια.
> 
> Μπάμπη εσύ ποιά έκδοση έχεις τώρα? Θα τη κάνω σίγουρα την αναβάθμιση απλά δε ξέρω ποια απο τις 2 να περάσω.


Ισως οταν εκανε προβλημα στη γραμμη να γονατισε λιγο το modem και αργησε να γεμισει το menu, ισως να επεσε το σημα και να μην ειχε δυναμη να γεμισει την σελιδα
Εγω παντα εχω την τελευταια γιατι καποιες φορες τα δοκιμαζω τα λογισμικα, πχ σε αυτο το 224 βρηκα ενα προβλημα με qos, κατα τα αλλα καλο ειναι το λογισμικο

----------


## nikosgnr

Καλώς. Θα περάσω τότε τη 224 και βλέπουμε. Thnx και πάλι.

----------


## nikosgnr

Τελικά πέρασα τη 210. Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι οτι ήδη έχει μαζεμένα περισσότερα λάθη.

1η εικόνα με την 9.1.2.3_0, 2η με τη 210.

----------


## kosath

> Τελικά πέρασα τη 210. Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι οτι ήδη έχει μαζεμένα περισσότερα λάθη.
> 
> 1η εικόνα με την 9.1.2.3_0, 2η με τη 210.


Χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά τα 7 ή 10 τα λες λάθη; Εκτός αν είναι τόσο τέλεια η γραμμή σου...

Κοίτα τι γίνεται σε μένα:


Το SNR έχει πέσει μόνο του από το προκαθορισμένο 7!

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον εχει πιο πολυ θορυβο η γραμμη σου αν πεφτει απο μονο του, στα 4.3 db, το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι ενεργοποιηση του ESNP adsl και 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα, αν βοηθησουν (αν δεν θελεις να ανεβασεις εσυ το stability για πιο σταθεροτητα, αλλα θα σου κοστισει ενα μικρο χασιμο ταχυτητας)

----------


## nikosgnr

> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά τα 7 ή 10 τα λες λάθη; Εκτός αν είναι τόσο τέλεια η γραμμή σου...
> 
> Κοίτα τι γίνεται σε μένα:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183896
> 
> Το SNR έχει πέσει μόνο του από το προκαθορισμένο 7!


Προφανώς τα 7, 10, 25 δεν είναι πρόβλημα..

Ο μόνος λόγος που το αναφέρω είναι για τη χρονική περίοδο. Για το δικό σου τώρα τι να πω..? Ήρωας!

----------


## famous-walker

Εγώ έβαλα την τελευταία official και έχει λιγότερα λάθη απ' όλες.

Την 1.1.2.3_224. 

SNR στα 3 dB.

----------


## nikosgnr

> Εγώ έβαλα την τελευταία official και έχει λιγότερα λάθη απ' όλες.
> 
> Την 1.1.2.3_224. 
> 
> SNR στα 3 dB.


Πρίν ποιά είχες?

----------


## famous-walker

Μια beta. Νομίζω την προτελευταία beta.

----------


## nikosgnr

Τότε με βλέπω και μένα για εκεί. Να βγούμε και λίγο απο Beta..

----------


## babis3g

Καποιες φορες εξαρταται και την γραμμη

----------


## Digitator

Μου έστειλαν μήνυμα από το eshop και μου δώσανε πιστωτικό για το DSL-AC52U μιας και απ' ότι βλέπω στο site τους δεν υπάρχει πλέον.  :Thinking: 

Το DSL-N17U είναι το ίδιο απλά με διαφορετικό ασύρματο και μια παραπάνω θύρα USB; Ίδιο chipset; Ίδιο modem; Ίδια features;

Επίσης διαβάζω στα reviews του Amazon ότι είναι συχνό φαινόμενο η αποτυχία του modem μετά από λίγο καιρό. Μήπως να κοίταζα άλλη μάρκα; Νιώθω χαμένος...  :Sad:

----------


## ferongr

Το SOC είναι ίδιο (Mediatek MT7511) όπως και η RAM, οπότε να περιμένεις παρόμοιες επιδόσεις. Απ την άλλη αν είσαι σε Broadcom DSLAM, ανάλογα με το πόσο πιστωτικό σου δώσανε και πόσο θες να ξοδέψεις, μπορείς να πας σε μια λύση τύπου TP-Link VR400 (η VR600) που έχουνε Broadcom chipsets, και σε πολλά σημεία ανώτερο web interface. (ταχύτητα, πλήθος δικτυακών ρυθμίσεων κλπ), καθώς και ανώτερο ασύρματο ακόμα και από το AC52U

----------


## babis3g

> Μου έστειλαν μήνυμα από το eshop και μου δώσανε πιστωτικό για το DSL-AC52U μιας και απ' ότι βλέπω στο site τους δεν υπάρχει πλέον. 
> 
> Το DSL-N17U είναι το ίδιο απλά με διαφορετικό ασύρματο και μια παραπάνω θύρα USB; Ίδιο chipset; Ίδιο modem; Ίδια features;
> 
> Επίσης διαβάζω στα reviews του Amazon ότι είναι συχνό φαινόμενο η αποτυχία του modem μετά από λίγο καιρό. Μήπως να κοίταζα άλλη μάρκα; Νιώθω χαμένος...


Δεν ξερω γιατι δεν το εχουν πλεον, ρωτα ποτε και αν θα το ξανα φερουν γιατι παλια παλι δεν το ειχαν για καποιο διαστημα και μετα το εφεραν, αλλα νομιζω τωρα αργουν πιο πολυ και ειναι υποπτο


Το N17 εχει ακριβως ιδιο chipset (mediatek 7511) processor / ram 128 ddr3 / 750 mhz πλην του wifi 5G και του aiprotection, αλλα εχει αλλο ενα usb
Oλα τα αλλα τα ιδια απο ρυθμισεις, αλλα επειδη εχει εσωτερικες κεραιες μπορει να δεις ενα ελαχιστο πιο χαμηλο σημα, ομως πιστευω κατα τη γνωμη μου για μικρες εσωτερικες εχει πολυ καλο ασυρματο

Τι αποτυχια λενε? δεν κοιταξα ... εγω εκανα το review τις 21/1/16 (στο εδω topic) και το ειχα πριν 2 μηνες του review και τωρα ειναι 9/6/17 δηλάδη 1 και μισο χρονο και δεν επαθε τιποτα ... του εχω περασει πανω απο 50 betas που μερικες ουτε εκαναν να κυκλοφορησουν γιατι ηταν πολυ χαλια στην αρχη, και δεν επαθε τιποτα, θηριο (αλλα παντα του εκανα reset σε καθε αναβαθμηση για καλη λειτουργικοτητα και για αυτο εγω συστηνω παντα reset) εχει φαει πολη ταλαιπωρια με ασχημα λογισμικα και ακομα δουλευει τελεια
Να σκεφτεις 2-3 λογισμικα το εκαναν να ανοιγοκλεινει και 1 το παγωσε και δεν λειτουργουσε και παλι βραχος

Το ιδιο και το Ν17 που ειχα
Το Ν17 μου χαλασε απο κεραυνο, δεν χαλασε επειδη ειχε προβλημα ... 

Εξαλου στη περιπτωση σου ειπες οτι ετυχε κεραυνος ... αν τυχει κεραυνος ξανα, οτι και να παρεις θα στο καψει

Τωρα αν πας για αλλη μαρκα απο το ιδιο μαγαζι, κοιτα τα tp link, τα εχουν πολλοι και σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι οκ για τα λεφτα τους και φτηνα, αλλα δεν εχουν αλλαγη snr
με vdsl vr200, vr400 και περιμενεις την προσφορα στο vr600
Και σε fritz, τα περισσοτερα εχουν αλλαγη snr μεχρι 4-5 μοναδες, και μερικα netgear

----------


## Digitator

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και τις προτάσεις. Θα κάνω ψάξιμο αύριο.

----------


## nikosgnr

Κάθε Update και περισσότερα λάθη..  :Razz:

----------


## ferongr

Τα λάθη σου είναι ελάχιστα, μην παραπονιέσαι. Εμένα που είμαι σε Fastpath μαζεύει 10000 τη μέρα περίπου, αλλά πάλι δεν έχω προβλήματα η packet loss.

----------


## Mormnak

Δείτε και τα δικά μου με 8αρι Snr σε Cosmote Vdsl 30 Mbps....λίγα δεν είναι???  :Razz:   :ROFL:  αλλά με το N17U

----------


## nikosgnr

> Τα λάθη σου είναι ελάχιστα, μην παραπονιέσαι. Εμένα που είμαι σε Fastpath μαζεύει 10000 τη μέρα περίπου, αλλά πάλι δεν έχω προβλήματα η packet loss.


Το έγραψα και πιο πίσω. Δεν αναφέρομαι στα λάθη αυτά καθ' αυτά (που είναι όντως ελάχιστα), αλλά στις διαφορές που έχω δει ανάμεσα στις Beta και τη τελική επίσημη που έχω τώρα.

----------


## babis3g

> Δείτε και τα δικά μου με 8αρι Snr σε Cosmote Vdsl 30 Mbps....λίγα δεν είναι???   αλλά με το N17U


πω πω ...
Δεν παιζει ρολο που εχεις το Ν17, ιδιο chipset ειναι σαν το dsl 52 ... δεν κοιτας τα φιλτρα και την πριζα μηπως εχουν σκουρια στις μικρες χαλκινες επαφες? κατι γινεται ... με αλλο modem τα ιδια εχεις?
Δεν θυμαμαι αν εισαι εσυ που ειχες βαλεις 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα αναποδα?

----------


## Mormnak

Δεν έχω βάλει καθόλου φίλτρο από τότε που το έβαλα για το Internet στην κεντρική πρίζα και άφησα το Speedport 2i για το VoIp σε Ethernet....πρέπει να βάλω φίλτρο στην γραμμή πριν το Asus??

με το Speedport είχα αυτά εδώ...


*Spoiler:*

----------


## babis3g

Οχι αν εχεις voip, ειναι οκ, απλα κοιτα τις χακλινες επαφες στο καλωδιο και στην πριζα
Αυτα τα λαθη στο 2ι ειναι για σχεδον 2 μερες σαν το Asus?
Bλεπω ομως το Asus κλειδωνει λιγο πιο ψηλα, μηπως πειραξες το snr στο Asus? αν ναι μπορει για αυτο να εχει παραπανω

Μια αλλη λυση, Βαλε το να κανει μια επανακινηση (administration> system> reboot schedule) καθε πρωι ωστε να αρχιζουν τα λαθη απο την αρχη

----------


## Mormnak

ok θα το βάλω να κάνει επανεκκίνηση, το snr το έχω βάλει στο 8 από 9 που ήτανε. Ευχαριστώ babis3g για την συμβουλή που έδωσες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## nikosgnr

Τώρα με τη ζέστη τι κάνετε? Το κλείνετε το βράδυ π.χ?

----------


## GeorgeH

> Τώα με τη ζέστη τι κάνετε? Το κλείνετε το βράδυ π.χ?


Όχι παίζει κανονικά πάνω σε γραφείο μόνο του, χωρίς να δουλεύει κάτι άλλο εκεί κοντά, οπότε η όποια θερμοκρασία υπάρχει είναι ανεκτή. Δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## babis3g

εγω εχω βαλει απο κατω κατι ποδαρακια / πελματα πλαστικα με κόλλα που εχουν (απο laptop τα βρηκα) ετσι εχει ψηλωσει ... οχι που εχει προβλημα, το περασμενο καλοκαιρι ειχε πιάσει το δωμάτιο 32 βαθμους, γιατι δεν ανοιγω παντα το air condition) ) και δεν ειχε ποτε προβλημα ... αλλα περναει καλυτερα ο αέρας (απο κατω ζεσταινει πιο πολυ αν θυμαμαι καλα)

----------


## nikosgnr

Καλή ιδέα αυτή για το ύψος.. Θα ψάξω μήπως βρώ τίποτα να βάλω.

----------


## cranky

Να το βάλεις πάνω σε ανεμιστήρα κουτιού, όπως είχα εγώ το Speedtouch.

----------


## jmakro

> Να το βάλεις πάνω σε ανεμιστήρα κουτιού, όπως είχα εγώ το Speedtouch.



αν δεις αριστερα πισω εχω βαλει και εγω στο 68 εκοψα ενα usb καλωδιο και του ανεμηστηρα επισης και το εβαλα στο usb του 68αριου. Τελεια ψυξη!

----------


## nikosgnr

> Να το βάλεις πάνω σε ανεμιστήρα κουτιού, όπως είχα εγώ το Speedtouch.


Μόλις βρήκαμε την ιδανική λύση. Αυτό πόσα mm είναι?

----------


## babis3g

και τετοια αυτοκολλητα στις 4 ακρες του modem ειναι καλα, λιγο να ψηλωσει να περναει αερας γιατι απο κατω ζεσταινει πιο πολυ

----------


## cranky

> Μόλις βρήκαμε την ιδανική λύση. Αυτό πόσα mm είναι?


Ο ανεμιστήρας είναι 120 χιλιοστά.
Τα «ποδαράκια», τέσσερις βίδες 4 Χ 50 (4 mm διάμετρο, με 50 mm μήκος).

----------


## nikosgnr

> Ο ανεμιστήρας είναι 120 χιλιοστά.
> Τα «ποδαράκια», τέσσερις βίδες 4 Χ 50 (4 mm διάμετρο, με 50 mm μήκος).


Θένκ γιου. Μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο με βλέπω να κάνω.

----------


## cranky

Ν' ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία, μετά.

Α !! ξέχασα να σου πώ. 
Πήρα ένα φτηνό pack 220 V AC / 12 V DC, και του δίνω ρεύμα κατ' ευθείαν απο την πρίζα.

----------


## nikosgnr

> Ν' ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία, μετά.
> 
> Α !! ξέχασα να σου πώ. 
> Πήρα ένα φτηνό pack 220 V AC / 12 V DC, και του δίνω ρεύμα κατ' ευθείαν απο την πρίζα.


Στο μετασχηματιστή πως το σύνδεσες μετά?

----------


## cranky

Έξυσα τα καλώδιά του, έξυσα και του ανεμιστήρα, τα έστριψα σφιχτά μεταξύ τους, και τα μόνωσα με ταινία.
Προσοχή, αν δεν είναι σωστή η πολικότητα, ο ανεμιστήρας δεν θα δουλέψει, οπότε πρίν μονώσεις, κάνε μιά δοκιμή.

----------


## nikosgnr

Α οκ με τον κλασικό τρόπο. Έλεγα μην είχε κανά ανταποράκι να το βάλεις πάνω.

----------


## kosath

Μετά από 1-2 μέρες uptime δεν μπορώ να μπω στο interface του router - το έχει αντιμετωπίσει και κάποιος άλλος;

Φοράει την official 224...

----------


## famous-walker

Κάνε reboot.

----------


## kosath

> Κάνε reboot.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καταπληκτική συμβουλή σου αλλά αυτό γίνεται μετά από κάθε reboot...

----------


## famous-walker

Δεν χρειάζεται να ειρωνεύεσαι. Αλλά έτσι καθαρίζουν η cache και οι συνδεδεμένοι clients. 

Τότε κάνε ένα hardware reset, ξαναπέρνα το firmware, χωρίς να επαναφέρεις τις ρυθμίσεις και δοκίμασε.

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ σου κανει παλι θεμα μετα απο hard reset, στειλε feedback form (administration>dsl settings) να το κοιταξουν, αλλα κανε πρωτα καθαρη εγκατασταση, αν βοηθησει, φανταζομαι αν υπαρχει οντως προβλημα σε αυτη τη ερυθμιση, θα το αναφερουν και αλλοι

----------


## ferongr

Προσωπικά θα απευθυνόμουνα στο service άμεσα αν το πρόβλημα συνεχιζόταν μετά από factory reset και δεν θα έτρωγα άλλο χρόνο με feedback κλπ. Για ελαττωματικό hardware μου μου βρωμάει εμένα.

----------


## babis3g

> Προσωπικά θα απευθυνόμουνα στο service άμεσα αν το πρόβλημα συνεχιζόταν μετά από factory reset και δεν θα έτρωγα άλλο χρόνο με feedback κλπ. Για ελαττωματικό hardware μου μου βρωμάει εμένα.


Αν ηταν ελλατωματικο hardware θα ειχαν ολοι αυτο το θεμα, δεν εχω περασει ακομα το 9.1.2.3_288 να πω αν πραγματι εχει θεμα, αλλα ενα πιο πριν δεν προσεξα τετοιο θεμα

Και το feedback οταν στειλουν ειναι οκ, τα διαβαζουν απ 'ευθειας στα κεντρικα Taiwan αλλα επειδη στελνουν πολλοι και ειναι 1-2 ατομα που τα κοιταν παγκοσμια, καποιες φορες αργουν ...  τωρα αν θελει να λυθει το θεμα πιο γρηγορα η να παρει συμβουλες ναι το support καποιες φορες ειναι καλυτερα ... αλλα αν εχει παλιο λογισμικο μαλλον παλι θα του πουν για αρχη, να περασει το πιο τελευταιο και να γινει reset

----------


## kosath

> Δεν χρειάζεται να ειρωνεύεσαι. Αλλά έτσι καθαρίζουν η cache και οι συνδεδεμένοι clients. 
> 
> Τότε κάνε ένα hardware reset, ξαναπέρνα το firmware, χωρίς να επαναφέρεις τις ρυθμίσεις και δοκίμασε.


Sorry για το ύφος αλλά νόμισα ότι εσύ ειρωνεύεσαι. Μάλλον νόμιζες ότι είμαι αρχάριος...

Anyway, τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα αυτά που προτείνετε (και σας ευχαριστώ) χωρίς επιτυχία όμως.

Στο σέρβις θα μου πουν ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά γιατί δεν θα το έχουν 2 μέρες online ώστε να κολλήσει και σίγουρα δεν θα έχουν 20 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες...

- - - Updated - - -

Πήγα να στείλω feedback και μου λέει no internet connection! Troll?

----------


## babis3g

> Sorry για το ύφος αλλά νόμισα ότι εσύ ειρωνεύεσαι. Μάλλον νόμιζες ότι είμαι αρχάριος...
> 
> Anyway, τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα αυτά που προτείνετε (και σας ευχαριστώ) χωρίς επιτυχία όμως.
> 
> Στο σέρβις θα μου πουν ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά γιατί δεν θα το έχουν 2 μέρες online ώστε να κολλήσει και σίγουρα δεν θα έχουν 20 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πήγα να στείλω feedback και μου λέει no internet connection! Troll?


εαν εχεις 20 συσκευες, νομιζω τις χανει που και που με τοσες συσκευες, νομιζω εχει ελλατωμα σε αυτο γενικα με παρα πολλες συσκευες, επλιζω να βρεις ακρη ... τωρα για το feedback μηπως εχασε καποια ip? δεν μπορω να πω χωρις το log ... ξανα προσπαθησε να στειλεις ... θα τα ανεφερω τα θεματα

----------


## nikosgnr

Η τέλεια προσωρινή λύση. Επόμενο βήμα τρύπα στο γραφείο να μπεί το ανεμιστηράκι.

----------


## babis3g

Γνωμη μου, μην κανεις τρυπα στο γραφειο να το χαλασεις, βαλε καλη κολλα στις βασεις

----------


## nikosgnr

Πιο πολύ το σκέφτομαι για να μη φαίνεται καν το ανεμιστηράκι. Δεν κουνιέται καθόλου με τα πατάκια του.

Έτσι και αλλιώς μόνιμα εκεί είναι το router. Θα δείξει όμως.

----------


## jefman

Σπιραλ μπρονζε

----------


## batouska

Beta 288
Στα μείον:
μου έριξε 2mbit το τελευταίο beta. (288)
Συνεχίζει το bug με τα led που δεν σβήνουν.

Στα +:
βελτιώθηκαν (μειώθηκαν) ακόμα πιο πολύ τα crc errors.

----------


## babis3g

> Beta 288
> Στα μείον:
> μου έριξε 2mbit το τελευταίο beta. (288)
> Συνεχίζει το bug με τα led που δεν σβήνουν.
> 
> Στα +:
> βελτιώθηκαν (μειώθηκαν) ακόμα πιο πολύ τα crc errors.


θυμησε μου, τι led δεν σβηνουν? ευχαριστω

----------


## ferongr

> Μικρό bug: Με τη ρύθμιση "WPS Button behavior: Turn LED On/Off", πατώντας το κουμπί του WPS τα λαμπάκια 2.4 και 5GHz δεν σβήνουν. Ισχύει για την stable και τη beta.


Ακόμα υπάρχει το bug.

----------


## famous-walker

Έβαλα την τελευταία Official, την 1.1.2.3_288, κατ' ευθείαν update από το router μετά που μου έβγαλε την ειδοποίηση. 

Κρατάει ψηλά το ήδη χαμηλό SNR... Από τα 3 dB το πάει και μέχρι 3,9 dB απ' ότι είδα. Λίγα CRC errors.

----------


## nikosgnr

Σε σχέση με τη προηγούμενη τη 224, καλύτερη η γενική εικόνα?

----------


## batouska

> θυμησε μου, τι led δεν σβηνουν? ευχαριστω


Τα 2 των wifi.

Επίσης γύρισα στο 224 beta γιατί είχα χαμηλότερο συγχρονισμό (10mbps αντί 12 με 224) και εν τέλη τα crc άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν.

----------


## babis3g

> Τα 2 των wifi.
> 
> Επίσης γύρισα στο 224 beta γιατί είχα χαμηλότερο συγχρονισμό (10mbps αντί 12 με 224) και εν τέλη τα crc άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν.


Ευχαριστω, το εχω ηδη αναφερει (αλλα δεν ανανεωσα) οτι στο τελευταιο λογισμικο δεν εχει φτιαχτει, το ξερουν, επλιζω στο επομενο

----------


## famous-walker

Εγώ δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά πάντως.

----------


## Darth Revan

Καλησπέρα .Αγόρασα και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο router k δεν μου παίζει το ipv6 . Δοκίμασα κάτι ρυθμίσεις που βρήκα εδώ αλλά τίποτα.Αποτυγχάνει στο τεστ της forthnet ! http://test-ipv6.forthnet.gr/

----------


## babis3g

δες εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...highlight=ipv6
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post6137735

----------


## ferongr

Πιθανώς το τεστ της Forthnet να είναι απαρχαιωμένο/προβληματικό, αν και παίρνω 9/10 εγώ. Ρυθμίσεις:

WAN-> Basic Config -> IP version -> IPv4 / IPv6

IPv6 -> Connection type -> Native

Auto Configuration Setting:	Stateless

ipconfig /renew για να αναννεώσεις το DHCP lease του υπολογιστή και όλα δουλεύουν.

----------


## Darth Revan

Σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση .Αρα μόνο το stateless σε statefull ή θέλει και το dhcp slaac

- - - Updated - - -




> Πιθανώς το τεστ της Forthnet να είναι απαρχαιωμένο/προβληματικό, αν και παίρνω 9/10 εγώ. Ρυθμίσεις:
> 
> WAN-> Basic Config -> IP version -> IPv4 / IPv6
> 
> IPv6 -> Connection type -> Native
> 
> Auto Configuration Setting:	Stateless
> 
> ipconfig /renew για να αναννεώσεις το DHCP lease του υπολογιστή και όλα δουλεύουν.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και εσένα φίλε μου. Θα το κάνω τώρα!

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν μόλις το εβαλα σε stateless δουλεψε . Απλα το dhcp το έχω slaac .Να το βάλω dgcp---> dhcp όπως ήταν ?

----------


## ferongr

H ρύθμιση WAN -> IPv6 Setting - > DHCP απλά αλλάζει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο παίρνει IP το modem από τον πάροχο. Η Forthnet υποστηρίζει και SLAAC και DHCP(v6). Δεν χρειάζεται να το πειράξεις. Το πώς μοιράζονται οι IPv6 διευθύνσεις στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο αλλάζει από την ενότητα IPV6 -> IPv6 LAN Setting

----------


## Darth Revan

> H ρύθμιση WAN -> IPv6 Setting - > DHCP απλά αλλάζει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο παίρνει IP το modem από τον πάροχο. Η Forthnet υποστηρίζει και SLAAC και DHCP(v6). Δεν χρειάζεται να το πειράξεις. Το πώς μοιράζονται οι IPv6 διευθύνσεις στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο αλλάζει από την ενότητα IPV6 -> IPv6 LAN Setting


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου .Θα το βάλω λοιπόν στο dhcp όπως ήταν!

----------


## ferongr

Για να βεβαιωθείς ότι όλα δουλεύουν σωστά κάνε και το IPv6 test από όλα τα διάφορα λειτουργικά που χρησιμοποιείς (Windows, Android, GNU/Linux, iOS κλπ). Σύνηθες πρόβλημα είναι ότι ναι μεν παίρνει το modem/router IPv6 διεύθυνση αλλά οι συσκευές συνδεδεμένες σε αυτό δεν παίρνουν σωστά τις IPv6 ανάλογα το λειτουργικό τους, καθώς η IPv6 υλοποίηση του modem/router δεν είναι σωστή.

----------


## Darth Revan

Λοιπον όλα οκ .απλά με την ταχύτητα μου κάνει καποια κόλπα . Εχω την τελευταία official . Πιάνει την μέγιστη ταχύτητα αλλά δεν μένει σταθερή.Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω drivers απο amd k nvidia που έχουν καλές ταχύτητες .

----------


## babis3g

> Λοιπον όλα οκ .απλά με την ταχύτητα μου κάνει καποια κόλπα . Εχω την τελευταία official . Πιάνει την μέγιστη ταχύτητα αλλά δεν μένει σταθερή.Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω drivers απο amd k nvidia που έχουν καλές ταχύτητες .


συγνωμη, τι drivers απο nvidia & adm? για γραφικα? ... μαλλον πρεπει να ανεβασεις το stability adjustment απο το dsl settings για πιο σταθεροτητα γραμμης, αν δεν ειναι σταθερη η γραμμη, αλλα στη φωτο δειχνει οκ

----------


## Darth Revan

> συγνωμη, τι drivers απο nvidia & adm? για γραφικα? ... μαλλον πρεπει να ανεβασεις το stability adjustment απο το dsl settings για πιο σταθεροτητα γραμμης, αν δεν ειναι σταθερη η γραμμη, αλλα στη φωτο δειχνει οκ


Ναι drivers κάρτας γραφικών. Το έχω βάλει στο 1DB αλλά έτσι το είχα κ στο n17u κ πήγαινε μια χαρά. Από ότι διάβασα το ίδιο chipset δεν έχουν;

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι drivers κάρτας γραφικών. Το έχω βάλει στο 1DB αλλά έτσι το είχα κ στο n17u κ πήγαινε μια χαρά. Από ότι διάβασα το ίδιο chipset δεν έχουν;


δεν ξερω, το asus εχει mediatek ... αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση η καρτα γραφικων με την σταθεροτητα του modem

----------


## jmakro

> δεν ξερω, το asus εχει mediatek ... αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση η καρτα γραφικων με την σταθεροτητα του modem


εννοει απο τους servers που δινουν φουλ ταχυτητα!

----------


## babis3g

> εννοει απο τους servers που δινουν φουλ ταχυτητα!


αα οκ ευχαριστω, δεν ξερω πανω σε αυτο, ισως να ειναι οι servers, μπορει και το συγκεκριμενο λογισμικο γιατι που και που μερικοι φιλοι (ανα διαφορα μοντελα) αναφερουν το προηγουμενο ηταν καλυτερο ή αναποδα, σε θεμα σταθεροτητας

----------


## Darth Revan

> δεν ξερω, το asus εχει mediatek ... αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση η καρτα γραφικων με την σταθεροτητα του modem


Σε μπέρδεψα έτσι όπως το γράφω. Το ξέρω πως δεν παίζουν ρόλο οι drivers της gpu. Απλά τους κατέβασα να δοκιμάσω ταχύτητα επειδή ξέρω πως τερματίζουν συνήθως σε κατέβασμα.

----------


## jmakro

> Σε μπέρδεψα έτσι όπως το γράφω. Το ξέρω πως δεν παίζουν ρόλο οι drivers της gpu. Απλά τους κατέβασα να δοκιμάσω ταχύτητα επειδή ξέρω πως τερματίζουν συνήθως σε κατέβασμα.


κανε speedtest σε διαφορους σερβερ με εθερνετ

----------


## Darth Revan

Με ethernet είμαι. Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποιους;

----------


## jmakro

> Με ethernet είμαι. Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποιους;


cosmote η οτε!

----------


## oasis21

παιδια γεια σας εχω το εν λογω ρουτερ εγινε σημερα αναβάθμιση σε cosmote σε vdsl 50 απο adsl πουημουνα, παρεμεινα psdn δεν ηθελα vob αλλα το ρουτερ δεν μπορει να συγχρονησει μιλησα με την cosmote μου ειπαν οτι η αναβαθμισει εγινε κανονικα μηπως πρεπει να κανω κατι στο ρουτερ ? ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> παιδια γεια σας εχω το εν λογω ρουτερ εγινε σημερα αναβάθμιση σε cosmote σε vdsl 50 απο adsl πουημουνα, παρεμεινα psdn δεν ηθελα vob αλλα το ρουτερ δεν μπορει να συγχρονησει μιλησα με την cosmote μου ειπαν οτι η αναβαθμισει εγινε κανονικα μηπως πρεπει να κανω κατι στο ρουτερ ? ευχαριστω


Mεγεια ...
οι ρυθμισεις για vdsl ote ειναι οι εξης (συνδεση) να τις βαλεις χειροκινητα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1469006356
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357

αν δεν συνδεθει στη φωτο 4 δοκιμαζεις annex mode A /auto και στο vdsl profile multi ή 17a

για την τηλεφωνια (vob/voip) επειδη το asus δεν εχει voip θυρα αναγκαστικα θα βαλεις επανω το modem ote διαμορφωμενο με τον τροπο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

ΑΝ εχεις πολλες πριζες τηλεφωνικες ισως ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο, δες τον οδηγο speedport
AN εχεις μια μονο πριζα το asus δεν θελει πλεον φιλτρο, το καλωδιο κατ' ευθειαν στη πριζα και το οποιο απλο τηλεφωνο στη θυρα του speedport
πριζα>asus>speedport>τηλεφωνο

----------


## oasis21

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ λοιπον συνδεθηκα αλλα λογω απειριας  ανεβαζω φωτο να μου πειτε αν θελω καποια ρυθμιση  ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## babis3g

εισαι διπλα / κοντα στη καμπινα, που σημαινει οτι η γραμμη τα τερματιζει και φαινεται σταθερη, ασε το ετσι οπως ειναι απο το εργοστασιο, δεν νομιζω να σε βοηθησει αλλη αλλαγη (στη περιπτωση σου)

----------


## oasis21

ευχαριστω πολυ αλλη μια ερωτηση υπαρχει app να μπαινω στο ρουτερ  σπιτι απο το κινητο μου οταν ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου?

----------


## jefman

Λοιπον η ASUS PCE-N15 11n Wireless LAN PCI-E Card σε Win 7 64 με το 
ASUS DSL-AC52U δεν τα πανε καθόλου καλά, στην κάρτα έχω δοκιμάσει πάρα πολλούς driver και τελικά ο πιο καλός χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και πτώσεις ταχύτητας ( έπρεπε να κάνω επανεκκίνηση για να συνέλθει) είναι ο Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 1005.22.615.2011, μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον

----------


## babis3g

> ευχαριστω πολυ αλλη μια ερωτηση υπαρχει app να μπαινω στο ρουτερ  σπιτι απο το κινητο μου οταν ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου?


νομιζω μπαινει και απομακρυσμενα το asus router app (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος)
https://www.asus.com/asus-router-app/
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...s.aihome&hl=en
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/asus...033794044?mt=8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXp89GzGkyI

και εδω απο οποια συσκευη, αλλα πρεπει να ξερεις την ip (αν εχεις dynamic)
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/

----------


## oasis21

> νομιζω μπαινει και απομακρυσμενα το asus router app (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος)
> https://www.asus.com/asus-router-app/
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...s.aihome&hl=en
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/asus...033794044?mt=8
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXp89GzGkyI
> 
> και εδω απο οποια συσκευη, αλλα πρεπει να ξερεις την ip (αν εχεις dynamic)
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1000926/



ευχαριστω...

----------


## babis3g

απομακρυσμενα τελικα πρεπει να μπαινει, μολις τσεκαρα ... αλλα εχε υποψην απομακρυσμενα εχει πολυ λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες το app απο οτι μεσα στο ιδιο δικτυο

- - - Updated - - -

και να βαλω και τα στατιστικα μου με το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο, μιας και εχω καιρο (πριν αναβαθμησω στην 9123_345)

13 μερες επανω με το snr σταθεροτατο στο 9 (απο τον παροχο default) και fast path
δεν χαμηλωσα snr γιατι η γραμμη μου δεν το σηκωνει (οσοι παροκολουθουν το νημα, απο χειμωνα πρεπει να ανεβασω το snr στο 11 για πιο σταθεροτητα)

το ps4 απο γνωστους ηταν καποιες μερες ολη μερα επανω, καθως και πολλες αυρματες συσκευες

----------


## nikosgnr

> και να βαλω και τα στατιστικα μου με το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο, μιας και εχω καιρο (πριν αναβαθμησω στην 9123_345)
> 
> 13 μερες επανω με το snr σταθεροτατο στο 9 (απο τον παροχο default) και fast path
> δεν χαμηλωσα snr γιατι η γραμμη μου δεν το σηκωνει (οσοι παροκολουθουν το νημα, απο χειμωνα πρεπει να ανεβασω το snr στο 11 για πιο σταθεροτητα)
> 
> το ps4 απο γνωστους ηταν καποιες μερες ολη μερα επανω, καθως και πολλες αυρματες συσκευες


Σε πάω μια κόντρα..  :Razz: 


H 330 τι λέει? Το σκέφτομαι καιρό για την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## babis3g

Εχεις πολυ λιγα λαθη, αλλα η γραμμη μου εχει θεμα, ξαφνικα μαζευει χιλιαδες (και με αλλο modem, δεν φταιει το asus)

Με την 330 δεν ειχε προβλημα 12 μερες (εβαλα ολο το menu φωτο για να φανει και το λογισμικο) το μονο που προσεξα ηταν καποιες στιγμες (2-3 φορες) με ολη μερα χρηση ενα ps4 σε καποια στιγμη αργουσε το internet σε εμενα, αλλα εκανα ξεσυνδεση και μετα ξανα συνδεση (με ασυρματο και οι 2 συσκευες) ηταν οκ ξανα

Τωρα εχω την (beta) 345, καλα παει σε εμενα ... και να πω σημερα στο δωματιο που ειναι το modem επιασε 34 βαθμους, και αφησα τα παραθυρα ανοιχτα οταν εφυγα (αν τα ειχα κλεισει μπορει να πηγαινε η θερμοκρασια 35-36) και γενικα μεσω ορο σημερα το modem δουλευει με 32-34 βαθμους ολη μερα και αντεχει, αλλα σχεδον καιει

----------


## nikosgnr

Σε σχέση με την  9.1.2.3_0 απο άποψη λαθών είναι χειρότερα.

Εκεί μαξ να είχα 10-15.. Όχι οτι τα 158 είναι πρόβλημα βέβαια..

Για τις θερμοκρασίες πάλι, σώθημα με ανεμιστηράκι.

----------


## babis3g

Στην 345 νομιζω πρεπει να εχει λιγο παραπανω λαθη (δεν με πειραζει αυτο αφου το internet ειναι οκ) αλλα δεν μπορω να πω σιγουρα λογο που η γραμμη μου με μπερδευει και ανεβαζει αποτομα

----------


## nikosgnr

Thnx για τις πληροφορίες.

Αφού δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα εδώ όπως είναι θα περιμένω.

----------


## babis3g

Nαι σωστα, υπαρχει το εξης που καποιες φορες ισχυει, αν δουλευει καλα δεν πειραζεται, εγω ουτως ή αλλος βαζω παντα το τελευταιο γιατι οταν χρονο δοκιμαζω καποτε (γιατι σταματησα τα πολλα πειραματα τελευταια, απο χειμωνα παλι)

----------


## famous-walker

Πάλι νέα έκδοση firmware. Τι κάνει αυτή η Asus;

Έχω την επίσημη του Ιουλίου; Τι διαφορές έχει η καινούρια του Αυγούστου;

Πάντως με την επίσημη του Ιουλίου, είχα 26 μέρες χωρίς πρόβλημα με το SNR στα 3 dB. Ίσια, ίσια είχα και συγχρονισμό στα 15100, ενώ συνήθως είμαι στα 14000 με 14300 kbps. 

900.000 errors περίπου, αλλά οκ, το SNR σταθερά πάνω από 3.1 dB.

----------


## babis3g

Εκει στην Asus το παλευουν  :Very Happy: 

H xxxx_345 (πριν μερικες μερες) εχει τα εξης fixes on top απο την xxxx_288 του ιουνιου




> - Support Internet Detection feature, options available PPP Echo/ Disable(WAN > Internet Connection > Account Settings).
> 
> Security improvement:
> - "Enable Web Access from WAN“ remove HTTP support.
> 
> DSL:
> - For QIS > UK > ISP Sky Broadband, remove username/password fields, proper solution adopted.
> - VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated.
> Add Cyprus ISP CYTA.
> ...

----------


## psolord

Respect στην Asus που το κηνυγαει το θεμα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## skoupas

Κάποιο επώνυμο μαγαζί που το πουλάει αυτό το προϊόν υπάρχει? Ψάχνω να πάρω άμεσα γιατί με άφησε το δικό μου που να υποστηρίζει κάτι περισσότερο από αυτά των παρόχων και μάλλον για asus καταλήγω. Αλλά βλέπω ότι δεν πολύ κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά. Εναλλακτικά κάτι άλλο?

----------


## ferongr

Είναι διαθέσιμο σε "επώνυμα" (καθιερωμένα πολλά χρόνια στο χώρο) καταστήματα σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. Εναλλακτικά για μερικά ευρώ παραπάνω το AC-56U με πολύ γρηγορότερο ασύρματο AC (867Mbps αντί 433Mbps), 2 αντί 1 USB θύρες και εσωτερικές κεραίες αλλά με (έστω και ελάχιστα) μεγαλύτερη ισχύ εκπομπής σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά (κάτι που σημαίνει πιο καλή υλοποίηση στο RF τμήμα και καλύτερα wirelessSOC). Στη θέση σου θα έπαιρνα το AC56U.

----------


## babis3g

Το εχουν μερικα μαγαζια (γενικα απο Asus), αν μην τα ονομασω, ομως γιατι το σταματησε το κιτρινο μαγαζι δεν ξερω, πρεπει να πουλησαν πολλα και ακομα το ζητανε και εχει συνεχεια λογισμικα

Eναλλακτικα το tp link vr200 κατω απο κατοσταρα & tp link vr600, αλλα αυτα δεν εχουν αλλαγη snr, ομως απο αλλες ρυθμισεις πολλες

----------


## skoupas

> Είναι διαθέσιμο σε "επώνυμα" (καθιερωμένα πολλά χρόνια στο χώρο) καταστήματα σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. Εναλλακτικά για μερικά ευρώ παραπάνω το AC-56U με πολύ γρηγορότερο ασύρματο AC (867Mbps αντί 433Mbps), 2 αντί 1 USB θύρες και εσωτερικές κεραίες αλλά με (έστω και ελάχιστα) μεγαλύτερη ισχύ εκπομπής σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά (κάτι που σημαίνει πιο καλή υλοποίηση στο RF τμήμα και καλύτερα wirelessSOC). Στη θέση σου θα έπαιρνα το AC56U.


Οι εσωτερικές κεραίες δεν είναι μείον για την εμβέλεια? Παραμετροποιήσιμο Qos έχουν εύκολο τα asus?




> Το εχουν μερικα μαγαζια (γενικα απο Asus), αν μην τα ονομασω, ομως γιατι το σταματησε το κιτρινο μαγαζι δεν ξερω, πρεπει να πουλησαν πολλα και ακομα το ζητανε και εχει συνεχεια λογισμικα
> 
> Eναλλακτικα το tp link vr200 κατω απο κατοσταρα & tp link vr600, αλλα αυτα δεν εχουν αλλαγη snr, ομως απο αλλες ρυθμισεις πολλες


Το κίτρινο μαγαζί είχα υπόψη μου για τα επώνυμα και πλαίσιο, media markt, cosmodata κλπ.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις προτάσεις.

----------


## babis3g

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/9008971/Asus-DSL-AC52U.html
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/7826947/Asus-DSL-AC56U.html
Ναι νομιζω αυτα με εξωτερικη εχουν λιγο καλυτερη αποδοση σε σημα σε σχεση με εσωτερικη που εχουν μια μικρη κεραιουλα (συνηθως) ... αν το ασυρματο ειναι must, κοιτα και τα tp link αν τα βρεις πιο φτηνα
Υπαρχει και το dsl ac55u με ac1200, αλλα δεν το εχουν φερει εδω

----------


## ferongr

> Οι εσωτερικές κεραίες δεν είναι μείον για την εμβέλεια?


Ανάλογα το σχεδιασμό της κεραίας και το chipset του ασυρμάτου, όχι απαραίτητα. Τα Fritzbox για παράδειγμα έχουν καταπληκτική απόδοση στο ασύρματο με εσωτερικές κεραίες για παράδειγμα.

----------


## paparen

> Παραμετροποιήσιμο Qos έχουν εύκολο τα asus?


εξαιρετικο! Αν ομως θελεις QoS με "ενα κουμπι" θα πρεπει να δεις το ακριβουτσικο AC87, οπου εκει το λεει Adaptive QoS. Τα πιο φτηνα μοντελα δεν το εχουν αυτο.

----------


## babis3g

Το DSL ac87 ειναι μονο annex b (isdn) δεν θα παιξει σε adsl pstn (annex a)
Eπισης νομιζω δεν του εχουν προσθεση ακομα adaptive qos, εχει ενα απλο qos μονο για το upload, αργοτερα θα μπουν, δεν τα εχει ετοιμα απο το κουτι του
Αν θελετε για το συγκεκριμενο ρωταω, αλλα αυτη τη φορα ειμαι σιγουρος δεν εχει ακομα ουτε το βασικο qos

Aν εννοεις το σκετο ROUTER ac87, ναι ειναι κοπλε

Σε modem μονο το dsl ac68 τα εχει ολα στο qos

----------


## paparen

> Το DSL ac87 ειναι μονο annex b (isdn) δεν θα παιξει σε adsl pstn (annex a)
> Eπισης νομιζω δεν του εχουν προσθεση ακομα adaptive qos, εχει ενα απλο qos μονο για το upload, αργοτερα θα μπουν, δεν τα εχει ετοιμα απο το κουτι του
> Αν θελετε για το συγκεκριμενο ρωταω, αλλα αυτη τη φορα ειμαι σιγουρος δεν εχει ακομα ουτε το βασικο qos
> 
> Aν εννοεις το σκετο ROUTER ac87, ναι ειναι κοπλε
> 
> Σε modem μονο το dsl ac68 τα εχει ολα στο qos


χαζομαρα ειπα! το 68 εννοουσα

----------


## cris4524

Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες είχα αναφέρει ότι παρατηρώ speed limit (800kb/s - 1MB/s) στην χρήση του OpenVPN client του router DSL-AC52U (ενώ με vpn client από τον υπολογιστή φτάνει στα 1.8-1.9MB/s). Έπειτα από αρκετές αναβαθμίσεις το θέμα συνεχίζετε. Έχει μήπως καμία ηδέα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με το πόσο επεξεργαστική ισχύς θα δώσει για το VPN το λειτουργικό; Γιατί δεν παρατηρώ και καμία τεράστια διαφορά στην αύξηση χρήσης CPU & RAM ώστε να πεις ότι έχει χαμηλό hardware. Έχει κανείς μήπως πιο δυνατό router της ASUS να το δοκιμάσει ώστε να αποκλειστεί το θέμα του hardware;

----------


## oasis21

ρε παιδια καλημερα εχουμε κανενα οδηγο πως δινουμε προτεραιοτητες στις συσκευές που εχουμε συνδεδεμενες στο ρουτερ γιατι αμα κατεβαζω απο το 1 σταθερο
pc και παω να κατεβασω απο τον δευτερο , ο δευτερος σερνεται πως μπορω δηλαδη να μοιρασω την ταχυτητα? ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες είχα αναφέρει ότι παρατηρώ speed limit (800kb/s - 1MB/s) στην χρήση του OpenVPN client του router DSL-AC52U (ενώ με vpn client από τον υπολογιστή φτάνει στα 1.8-1.9MB/s). Έπειτα από αρκετές αναβαθμίσεις το θέμα συνεχίζετε. Έχει μήπως καμία ηδέα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με το πόσο επεξεργαστική ισχύς θα δώσει για το VPN το λειτουργικό; Γιατί δεν παρατηρώ και καμία τεράστια διαφορά στην αύξηση χρήσης CPU & RAM ώστε να πεις ότι έχει χαμηλό hardware. Έχει κανείς μήπως πιο δυνατό router της ASUS να το δοκιμάσει ώστε να αποκλειστεί το θέμα του hardware;


Θα πρασπαθησω να μαθω, αλλα επειδη ηδη εχει καλο hardware και ΑΝ θυμαμαι καλα απο αλλο ερωτημα πολυ παλια, νομιζω τοσο περιπου πρεπει να πηγαινει το vpn τους σε ολα τα μοντελα (πανω / κατω) δεν νομιζω να δεις κατι καλυτερο αν παρεις καποιο αλλο Αsus



> ρε παιδια καλημερα εχουμε κανενα οδηγο πως δινουμε προτεραιοτητες στις συσκευές που εχουμε συνδεδεμενες στο ρουτερ γιατι αμα κατεβαζω απο το 1 σταθερο
> pc και παω να κατεβασω απο τον δευτερο , ο δευτερος σερνεται πως μπορω δηλαδη να μοιρασω την ταχυτητα? ευχαριστω


εξαρταται αν καποιο pc κατεβαζει τρελλα ναι νομιζω τα αλλα θα κολλανε αφου αυτο θα τραβει ολη τη δυναμη της γραμμης (οποιο πρωτο ξεκινησε μαλλον δεν θα εχει θεμα, τα αλλα θα εχουν) δες εδω αν βοηθησει ωστα να βαλεις μια κατωρερη σειρα σε αλλες συσκευες που θα τις θεωρεις πιο λιγο σημαντικες
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967/

----------


## paparen

> ρε παιδια καλημερα εχουμε κανενα οδηγο πως δινουμε προτεραιοτητες στις συσκευές που εχουμε συνδεδεμενες στο ρουτερ γιατι αμα κατεβαζω απο το 1 σταθερο
> pc και παω να κατεβασω απο τον δευτερο , ο δευτερος σερνεται πως μπορω δηλαδη να μοιρασω την ταχυτητα? ευχαριστω


επειδη ασχοληθηκα εκτενως με το θεμα σε n17, να σου πω οτι προφανως διαβασε καλα το λινκ του babis3g. Επισης, φροντισε να δωσεις σταθερες ip στα 2 μηχανηματα. Δωσε μεγαλη προτεραιοτητα στο ενα pc (στην ip του) και μικροτερη στο αλλο. Οταν λες "κατεβαζω" εννοεις τορρεντ ή web-downloading; Αν μιλας για τορρεντ τοτε ξε-τσεκαρε το ACK απο εκει που λεει "highest priority packet".

----------


## oasis21

ευχαριστω πολυ ....

----------


## babis3g

> Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες είχα αναφέρει ότι παρατηρώ speed limit (800kb/s - 1MB/s) στην χρήση του OpenVPN client του router DSL-AC52U (ενώ με vpn client από τον υπολογιστή φτάνει στα 1.8-1.9MB/s). Έπειτα από αρκετές αναβαθμίσεις το θέμα συνεχίζετε. Έχει μήπως καμία ηδέα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με το πόσο επεξεργαστική ισχύς θα δώσει για το VPN το λειτουργικό; Γιατί δεν παρατηρώ και καμία τεράστια διαφορά στην αύξηση χρήσης CPU & RAM ώστε να πεις ότι έχει χαμηλό hardware. Έχει κανείς μήπως πιο δυνατό router της ASUS να το δοκιμάσει ώστε να αποκλειστεί το θέμα του hardware;





> Θα πρασπαθησω να μαθω, αλλα επειδη ηδη εχει καλο hardware και ΑΝ θυμαμαι καλα απο αλλο ερωτημα πολυ παλια, νομιζω τοσο περιπου πρεπει να πηγαινει το vpn τους σε ολα τα μοντελα (πανω / κατω) δεν νομιζω να δεις κατι καλυτερο αν παρεις καποιο αλλο Αsus


UPDATE

Μου απαντησαν βασικα το ιδιο. Tο pc προφανως να εχει καλυτερο hardware ... τοσο πανω κατω πανε τα Asus με vpn .. και το dsl ac56 σχεδον το ιδιο να αναμενεις ... το dsl ac68 / 88  μπορει να εχεις καλυτερο αποτελεσμα, αλλα συστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν ταχυτητες με αυτα, απλα ειπαν λιγο καλυτερα (θα ειναι ομως???), οποτε δεν λεει να παρεις παλι Asus για vpn

----------


## kosath

Σήμερα, δοκίμασα να παίξω με DUAL WAN. Δεν θέλει με τπτ να δουλέψει σωστά και τελικά σκέφτομαι να το πουλήσω - θα παίξω με lede project σε ένα παλιό tplink 1043nd v1 και για μόντεμ το speedport 2i (bridged). Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάποιον που να ενδιαφέρεται, στείλτε pm. Δεν με αφήνει να το βάλω στις αγγελίες γιατί δεν έχω 200 μηνύματα...

----------


## babis3g

> Σήμερα, δοκίμασα να παίξω με DUAL WAN. Δεν θέλει με τπτ να δουλέψει σωστά και τελικά σκέφτομαι να το πουλήσω - θα παίξω με lede project σε ένα παλιό tplink 1043nd v1 και για μόντεμ το speedport 2i (bridged). Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάποιον που να ενδιαφέρεται, στείλτε pm. Δεν με αφήνει να το βάλω στις αγγελίες γιατί δεν έχω 200 μηνύματα...


Ξεχαστε το DUAL WAN στα Asus ... το λεω σε ολα τα topic ... δεν θα παιξει σωστα, σε fail over ειναι οκ ... αν το dual wan is a must και βασιζοσαστε σε αυτο, κοιταχτε και τα draytek μαζι με modem, σε 10 δευτερα γινονταν η αλλαγη απο τον ενα wan στο αλλο (οταν ειχα Αγγλια 2 γραμμες) ειναι πιο ακριβα, αλλα σε dual wan ειναι απαιχτα

Πιστευω καποιος που δεν ενδιαφερεται για dual wan θα το παρει, κατα τα αλλα ειναι αρκετα καλο και φτηνο για το hardware του

----------


## kosath

Για failover mode μιλάω... Περιμένω να αλλάξει ο πάροχος από Vodafone vdsl σε ΟΤΕ vdsl. Έχω βάλει ένα 4g usb modem και ενώ δεν έχει κοπεί η σύνδεση, δεν έχω ίντερνετ στο δίκτυο!

----------


## babis3g

> Για failover mode μιλάω... Περιμένω να αλλάξει ο πάροχος από Vodafone vdsl σε ΟΤΕ vdsl. Έχω βάλει ένα 4g usb modem και ενώ δεν έχει κοπεί η σύνδεση, δεν έχω ίντερνετ στο δίκτυο!


 Δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι σε fail over, εκτος του load balance που παντα ειχε θεμα ... δοκιμασες reset? δοκιμασες τις καινουριες ρυθμισεις που προστεθηκαν? ποιο λογισμικο ειναι?
Δηλαδη εχεις βαλει το 4g σε primary?

----------


## kosath

> Δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι σε fail over, εκτος του load balance που παντα ειχε θεμα ... δοκιμασες reset? δοκιμασες τις καινουριες ρυθμισεις που προστεθηκαν? ποιο λογισμικο ειναι?
> Δηλαδη εχεις βαλει το 4g σε primary?


Firmware Version:1.1.2.3_345
xDSL primary, 4G secondary, allow failback, watchdog 8.8.8.8

Δεν έκανα factory default αλλά επανεκίννηση...

Ποιες νέες ρυθμίσεις;

----------


## babis3g

> Firmware Version:1.1.2.3_345
> xDSL primary, 4G secondary, allow failback, watchdog 8.8.8.8
> 
> Δεν έκανα factory default αλλά επανεκίννηση...
> 
> Ποιες νέες ρυθμίσεις;


Θα το κοιταξω για το θεμα με το fail over, επλιζω το usb να εχεις τις σωστες ρθμισεις, δηλαδη πριν το fail over να επεζε με το Asus
Για τις νεες ρυθμισεις οταν βαλω επανω το δικο μου θα σου πω ακριβως, γιατι τωρα εχει κακοκαιρια και το εβγαλα απο επανω (μου εχει καψει κεραυνος ενα Ν17)
απο χθες εχω ανα αλλο επανω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...98#post6236298

Καλο ειναι να του κανεις reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, οχι back up απο προηγουμενο firmware ...τωρα αν πραγματι εχει bug, ουτε το reset θα δουλεψει, αλλα θα κοιταξω οταν μπορω αν παιζει οκ το failover γιατι δεν ειχε θεμα σε αυτο
AN δεν κανεις reset δεν θα ξερεις

----------


## kosath

> Θα το κοιταξω για το θεμα με το fail over, επλιζω το usb να εχεις τις σωστες ρθμισεις, δηλαδη πριν το fail over να επεζε με το Asus
> Για τις νεες ρυθμισεις οταν βαλω επανω το δικο μου θα σου πω ακριβως, γιατι τωρα εχει κακοκαιρια και το εβγαλα απο επανω (μου εχει καψει κεραυνος ενα Ν17)
> απο χθες εχω ανα αλλο επανω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...98#post6236298
> 
> Καλο ειναι να του κανεις reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, οχι back up απο προηγουμενο firmware ...τωρα αν πραγματι εχει bug, ουτε το reset θα δουλεψει, αλλα θα κοιταξω οταν μπορω αν παιζει οκ το failover γιατι δεν ειχε θεμα σε αυτο
> AN δεν κανεις reset δεν θα ξερεις


Hard reset δεν έκανα αλλά δεν γίνεται να κάθομαι μισή ώρα να περνάω ρυθμίσεις από την αρχή κάθε φορά που δεν λειτουργεί κάτι μπας και... Το έκανα 2-3 φορές στο παρελθόν χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι. Ούτε και από wan δουλεύει το failover (έβαλα το 4g usb σε tp-link mr3420). Αν συνδέσω απ΄ευθείας υπολογιστή στο mr3420 ή βάλω ως primary το 4g στο ac52u παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## babis3g

> Hard reset δεν έκανα αλλά δεν γίνεται να κάθομαι μισή ώρα να περνάω ρυθμίσεις από την αρχή κάθε φορά που δεν λειτουργεί κάτι μπας και... Το έκανα 2-3 φορές στο παρελθόν χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι. Ούτε και από wan δουλεύει το failover (έβαλα το 4g usb σε tp-link mr3420). Αν συνδέσω απ΄ευθείας υπολογιστή στο mr3420 ή βάλω ως primary το 4g στο ac52u παίζει μια χαρά.


κανονικα αυτα εχουν οι αναβθμησεις, το συνηστουν σχεδον ολοι οι κατασκευαστες, τωρα σε καποιους δεν κανει προβλημα και χωρις reset ισως επειδη τα λογισμικα τους ειναι πιο καλυτερα αν το πω ετσι απλα
Οταν ημουν στο Draytek forum, ηταν πολλοι που ειχαν να αναβαθμησουν 2 και 3 χρονια λογω πολλων ρυθμισεων, ειδικα αυτοι που ειχαν επιχειρησεις
Παντως ναι αν υπαρχει προβλημα οντως το reset δεν θα βοηθησει ... θα τσεκαρω αν ξερουν κατι με προβλημα στη συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση πριν το πουλησεις

- - - Updated - - -

Το παιδι που μιλω μου λεει οτι δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει προβλημα στο fail over, αν θελεις να το ψαξεις πριν το πουλησεις στειλε feedback (administration>feedback) μηπως βοηθησουν, και στο commend box μαζι με το προβλημα γραψε referred by babis3g, ευχαριστω

----------


## cris4524

> UPDATE
> 
> Μου απαντησαν βασικα το ιδιο. Tο pc προφανως να εχει καλυτερο hardware ... τοσο πανω κατω πανε τα Asus με vpn .. και το dsl ac56 σχεδον το ιδιο να αναμενεις ... το dsl ac68 / 88  μπορει να εχεις καλυτερο αποτελεσμα, αλλα συστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν ταχυτητες με αυτα, απλα ειπαν λιγο καλυτερα (θα ειναι ομως???), οποτε δεν λεει να παρεις παλι Asus για vpn


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Και σκεπτόμουν να έπαιρνα στο μέλλον το RT-AC88U ή το RT-AC5300 για να αναβαθμίσω/επεκτείνω το dsl-AC52U που έχω (να έχω το dsl-ac52U σαν modem και το άλλο για τα υπόλοιπα).

----------


## ferongr

Δυστυχώς μόνο μια λύση τύπου Intel mini-PC με pFSense είναι αρκετά γρήγορη για OpenVPN σε μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Για ταχύτητες 50Mbps+, χρειάζεται η CPU να υποστηρίζει AES-NI εντολές.

----------


## babis3g

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Και σκεπτόμουν να έπαιρνα στο μέλλον το RT-AC88U ή το RT-AC5300 για να αναβαθμίσω/επεκτείνω το dsl-AC52U που έχω (να έχω το dsl-ac52U σαν modem και το άλλο για τα υπόλοιπα).


Για αυτα τα μοντελα που αναφερες, εχουν πολυ ανωτερο CPU (πανω απο 1000 mhz και ειναι dual core) οποτε δεν ξερω (ταχυτητα vpn) σιγουρα θα ειναι καλυτερα, το κατα ποσο δεν ξερω ουτε σε αυτα ... εγω μιλουσα για τα modems τους που το cpu ειναι 700-800 Mhz ( & οχι dual core) και οχι για τα σκετα routers που εχουν dual core & πανω απο GB processor & ram πανω απο 512mb, ddr3

- - - Updated - - -




> Δυστυχώς μόνο μια λύση τύπου Intel mini-PC με pFSense είναι αρκετά γρήγορη για OpenVPN σε μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Για ταχύτητες 50Mbps+, χρειάζεται η CPU να υποστηρίζει AES-NI εντολές.


 ευχαριστουμε , εγω δεν το ηξερα για το vpn και την ταχυτητα .... αλλα δεν νομιζω να θελει τοση ταχυτητα (αν καταλαβα καλα) απλα ειπε οτι στο pc το vpn παει 1.6 -2 mbps ενω στο asus μολις 0.8 - 1

----------


## ferongr

MB/s έγραφε, όχι Mb/s

----------


## babis3g

σωστα, ευχαριστω, παντως εχει διαφορα  :Razz:

----------


## GSF

μετά τα σημερινά νέα, έχουμε κάποιο νεό για firmware που να το κάνει address? Ή πολλά ζητάω?  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## ferongr

> Our main attack is against the 4-way handshake, and does not exploit access points, but instead targets clients. So it might be that your router does not require security updates. We strongly advise you to contact your vendor for more details. In general though, you can try to mitigate attacks against routers and access points by disabling client functionality (which is for example used in repeater modes) and disabling 802.11r (fast roaming). For ordinary home users, your priority should be updating clients such as laptops and smartphones.


Αναμένουμε επίσημη ανακοίνωση, αλλά για εμας τους οικίακούς χρήστες δεν χρειάζεται update το router/access point αλλά οι συνδεδεόμενες συσκευές (Android, Windows κλπ).

----------


## GSF

> Αναμένουμε επίσημη ανακοίνωση, αλλά για εμας τους οικίακούς χρήστες δεν χρειάζεται update το router/access point αλλά οι συνδεδεόμενες συσκευές (Android, Windows κλπ).


Αν και δεν το έχω ψάξει σε βάθος, δεν νομίζω οτι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Όλα τα ρουτερ είναι vulnerable και απο ότι φαίνεται η Asus δεν χαμπαριάζει και πολύ. http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/CHEU-AQNMXY
Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, δεν λέω ότι δεν είναι λύση να αναβαθμίσεις όλα τα clients, αλλά ότι υπάρχει και η λύση του να αναβαθμιστεί το firmware που είναι και πιο σημαντική. Μέχρι τότε κλειστό το wi-fi.

----------


## ferongr

Για τους οικιακούς χρήστες μόνο αναβαθμίσεις στον client διορθώνουν το κενό ασφαλείας, το quote είναι από το απλοποιημένο FAQ στο website του disclosure.

----------


## babis3g

Οπως μου εδωσαν την απαντηση



> We are aware of this WPA2 security vulnerability exposed by Belgian researchers on Monday, currently working on a solution for all models, any update will let you know. Thanks.


Το ξερουν και οταν εχουν λυση, θα με εμημερωσουν ... αρα φυσικα θα το κοιταξουν

----------


## GSF

> Για τους οικιακούς χρήστες μόνο αναβαθμίσεις στον client διορθώνουν το κενό ασφαλείας, το quote είναι από το απλοποιημένο FAQ στο website του disclosure.





> Οπως μου εδωσαν την απαντηση
> 
> Το ξερουν και οταν εχουν λυση, θα με εμημερωσουν ... αρα φυσικα θα το κοιταξουν


Thanks Babis!! καλό είναι να ξέρουμε ότι ασχολείται κάποιος. Αν και απο λίγο που το έψαξα το βράδυ έχει δίκιο ο feron. Το οποίο σημαίνει οτι ακόμα και να φτιαχτέι το ρουτερ, το wi-fi πρέπει να μείνει κλειστό. Εκτός και αν βρεθεί τρόπος να γίνουν όλα τα clients update, το οποίο προσωπικά το θεωρώ αδύνατο. (κινητά, τηλεοράσεις, εκτυπωτές, κτλπ)

----------


## babis3g

Εγω καταλαβα οτι αν θελουν και οποιος εχει την δυναμη (κρατος, συστημα, hacker κλπ) μας χακαρουν (μιλαω γενικα για ολους) και τα μαθαινουμε (οσα μας λενε) κατοπιν εορτης

- - - Updated - - -

SECURITY UPDATE

οπως πηρα το email:




> All our xDSL products(include all DSL ASUSWRT MTK based models, DSL-AC68U/R and Broadcom based models such as DSL-AC88U) not affected by these WPA2 related Security Vulnerabilities, it only affects devices that supports Client Mode or Repeater Mode.
> 
> According to Broadcom: These issues are not applicable to pure-AP/Router devices that do not operate in client or repeater modes.
> 
> So no need to worry. Thanks.


Όλα τα προϊόντα xDSL (συμπεριλαμβανομένων όλων των DSL-AC68U / R και μοντέλων βασισμένων στο Broadcom, όπως DSL-AC88U) δεν επηρεάζονται από αυτά τα θέματα ασφαλείας που σχετίζονται με το WPA2, επηρέαζουν μόνο συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν λειτουργία Πελάτη ή λειτουργία επανάκλησης.

Σύμφωνα με την Broadcom: Τα ζητήματα αυτά δεν ισχύουν για συσκευές καθαρού AP / Router που δεν λειτουργούν σε λειτουργίες πελάτη ή επαναλήπτη.

Έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείτε. Ευχαριστώ.

- - - Updated - - -

To εσβησα γιατι αναφερει ονοματα μεγαλων κατασκευαστων chipset vednor, να μην γινει παραξηγησει με τις εταιριες

- - - Updated - - -

Συμπληρωνω για θεματα ασφαλειας οπως μου εστηλαν email update ... τα asus xdsl modems ολα σε ενα, ΔΕΝ εχουν AP / client mode, οποτε δεν τιθεται θεμα ... ΜΗΝ ανησυχειτε ... φυσικα ειναι ενημεροι και θα κανουν οτι patches αν χρειαστει σε libraries

----------


## GSF

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, αλλά το να λέμε μην ανησυχείτε είναι παραπληροφόρηση. Εγώ θα έλεγα να ανησυχείτε, είστε τελείως απροστάτευτοι καθώς το πρωτόκολλο έχει πρόβλημα και χρειάζεται λύση. Είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να ξέρεις αν ο client που συνδέεται στο wifi σου είναι patched ή όχι.
Μερικές εταιρίες έχουν δώσει AP-side workarounds, π.χ (dd-wrt), αλλά και αυτό δεν είναι καλή λύση IMO

----------


## babis3g

Ειπαν οτι το θεμα υπαρχει σε μηχανηματα που εχουν client / repeater mode, και τα dsl δεν εχουν αυτην τη ρυθμιση (οχι για τα RT μοντελα, μιλαω για τα dsl) & δεν υπαρχει θεμα στα dsl μοντελα της Asus, δεν νομιζω να δινουν παραπληροφορηση (να πανε με τοσο χοντρα ψεματα) ... αλλα θα γινουν οτι διορθωσεις χρειαζοναται απο τους κατασκευαστες chipset (που συνεργαζονται με την Asus)
Tωρα απο θεμα ανησυχιας, ουτε συζητηση ... αυριο, την αλλη μερα κατι παλι θα χακαριστει και θα το μαθουμε κατοπιν εορτης
Αν σκεφτουμε τι χακαρισματα εχουν γινει σε vpn, firewall, intel, wpa κλπ, δεν θα ξαναβαζαμε internet

----------


## famous-walker

Με το τελευταίο επίσημο firmware, έχω 50+ μέρες χωρίς να πέσει η γραμμή, το SNR στα 3 dB ρυθμισμένο από τις ρυθμίσεις, αλλά έχει ανέβει μόνο του στα 3.8 dB, με 21409 crc errors και 14500 kbps συγχρονισμό.

----------


## axoi1two

Καλησπέρα,

Εχω το ASUS DSL-AC52U και είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος κάτοχος.  Εκανα μετάβαση από Forthnet ADSL σε OTE VDSL. Το ASUS ενώ πριν έδινε ιντερνετ, τώρα δεν δίνει. Το έκανα reset από πίσω, αλλά τίποτα. Η γραμμή είναι τσεκαρισμένη ότι δουλεύει με το modem του ΟΤΕ. Τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλω στο asus για να δουλέψει; 

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Εχω το ASUS DSL-AC52U και είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος κάτοχος.  Εκανα μετάβαση από Forthnet ADSL σε OTE VDSL. Το ASUS ενώ πριν έδινε ιντερνετ, τώρα δεν δίνει. Το έκανα reset από πίσω, αλλά τίποτα. Η γραμμή είναι τσεκαρισμένη ότι δουλεύει με το modem του ΟΤΕ. Τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλω στο asus για να δουλέψει; 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1469006356
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357

Σιγουρεψου οτι εχεις το σωστο username pass, Εαν παλι τιποτα, δοκιμαζεις internet detection disable & annex A ή Β

----------


## axoi1two

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...7&d=1469006354
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...8&d=1469006355
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...9&d=1469006356
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1469006357
> 
> Σιγουρεψου οτι εχεις το σωστο username pass, Εαν παλι τιποτα, δοκιμαζεις internet detection disable & annex A ή Β



Θα τα δοκιμάσω και θα επανερθω αν χρειαστεί. 
Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε, είσαι φοβερός!

----------


## nikkos

Ακολούθησα και εγώ τις οδηγίες από τις εικόνες που ανέβασες σε καινούργια σύνδεση wind vdsl
επισυνάπτω ενα log

----------


## nikosgnr

Beast.

----------


## babis3g

Να βαλω και εγω με την σειρα μου  :Smile:  μια τωρινη φωτο απο το dsl ac51 (αλλα ειναι ιδιο στο dsl σαν το Ν17, dsl ac52) με snr 8 (bug στο system vendor id)

----------


## nikkos

Επειδή δεν εχω ιδέα ,το συγκεκριμένο screenshot από το spectrum είναι καλό?

----------


## babis3g

νομιζω σε εχουν σε 8a/b profile, για αυτο οι πιο λιγοι τονοι, ναι καλο ειναι

----------


## nikkos

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## afrikanac

Καλησπερα στο φορουμ. Ειναι δυο μερες που ειμαι απο ADSL στο VDSL του ΟΤΕ. Ειναι 30 αρα στο προγραμα και θα ηθελα απο εσας καποιος να μου πει εαν ειναι ολα ενταξει. Πιανω 27-29 Mbps ομως με προβληματιζει το SNR Margin. Εαν ειναι λαθος τι μπορω να κανω? Ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα στο φορουμ. Ειναι δυο μερες που ειμαι απο ADSL στο VDSL του ΟΤΕ. Ειναι 30 αρα στο προγραμα και θα ηθελα απο εσας καποιος να μου πει εαν ειναι ολα ενταξει. Πιανω 27-29 Mbps ομως με προβληματιζει το SNR Margin. Εαν ειναι λαθος τι μπορω να κανω? Ευχαριστω


Πολυ καλα ειναι η συνδεση ... δεν εχεις crc errors και το snr ειναι παρα πολυ καλο για την αποσταση σου ... τα 27 που πιανεις σε ταχυτητα (ενω εχει κλειδωσει στα 29999) ειναι επειδη υπαρχει και το overhead και ισχυει σε ολα τα modem ... δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι

----------


## afrikanac

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου babis3g, ειμαι στο 1.1.2.2 17 firmware και μου βγαζει ενημερωση για ανβαθμηση, θεωρεις να την κανω? ευχαριστω και παλη

----------


## babis3g

Ελα σηκωθηκα νυχτα απο την πολυ κακοκαιρια και πιο πολυ τους κεραυνους  :Laughing: 

Υπαρχει ο κανονας που λεει αν κατι δουλευει δεν πειραζεται, αλλα απο την αλλη ετυχαν θεματα ασφαλειας, οποτε μαλλον καλο ειναι να αναβαθμησεις
Κανε κλικ το beta τετραγωνακι και περνα την τελευταια beta v9.1.2.3_438 που φτιαχνει αυτα τα θεματα
Εναλλακτικα την περνας απο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...28#post6271528
Αν δεν εχεις πολλες ρυθμισεις καλο ειναι να κανεις reset (πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερα) και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα

----------


## afrikanac

:Respekt:   να σου πω....και εγω αυτο λεω , αλα δεν μπορω , ειμαι φλασοχολικ, ροοτοχολικ...και θα το κανω. ευχαριστω παντως για τα φωτα σου ακομη μια φορα.  :Worthy:

----------


## djimbo

Θα ήθελα την βοηθεια σας, καθώς είμαι λίγο άσχετος σχετικα με την σύνδεση που έχω nova 50 vdsl. Ποιά είναι τα optimal settings? Παραθέτω και φωτος...

----------


## leoin

Φίλε δες ποστ νούμερο 818 του αγαπητού babis3g (είναι το πιό κοντινό απλώς  :Razz: , σόρρυ αν χαντακώνω κ άλλους πιο πριν). Σίγουρα θα κλείσεις το DLA, θα βάλεις mode VDSL2 k annex A.

----------


## petranthe

Καλησπέρα. Σκέφτομαι την αγορά του συγκεκριμένου για VDSL 50 από κάμπινα(Vodafone). Τώρα έχω το άθλιο ZTE 168N. To μόνο καλό του ZTE είναι ότι συγχρονίζει στο μέγιστο σε προβληματική γραμμή(είμαι μακρία από καμπίνα με att 16). Αξίζει η αγορά; Θα χάσω σε συγχρονισμό;

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα. Σκέφτομαι την αγορά του συγκεκριμένου για VDSL 50 από κάμπινα(Vodafone). Τώρα έχω το άθλιο ZTE 168N. To μόνο καλό του ZTE είναι ότι συγχρονίζει στο μέγιστο σε προβληματική γραμμή(είμαι μακρία από καμπίνα με att 16). Αξίζει η αγορά; Θα χάσω σε συγχρονισμό;


εαν εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα και αν χασει λιγο, εχει snr tweak να το φερεις στα ισια του ... πειραζοντας το snr μπορει να κανει λιγο πραπανω λαθη και πτωση snr, δηλαδη θεμα στην σταθεροτητα, αλλα οπως ειπα αν εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα

αν ειναι μακρυα η καμπινα, πιστευω ναι θα χασεις λιγο συνχρονισμο με το συγκεκριμενο ... ανεβασε τα dsl στατιστικα να δουμε

AN το κριτηριο σου ειναι η ταχυτητα, τοτε θα πρεπει να βρεις με τι dsl chipset παιζει η καμπινα και να παρεις αναλογο modem ... αλλα αν του παροχου εχει προβλημα (οπως λες) που συνηθως δινουν συμβατα modem ... τοτε μαλλον κατι με την γραμμη και αλλο modem να μην βοηθησει αν το θελεις αποκλειστικα για την γραμμη ... αν το θελεις για τις καλυτερες ρυθμισεις και ασυρματο τοτε αλλο αυτο

----------


## petranthe

> εαν εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα και αν χασει λιγο, εχει snr tweak να το φερεις στα ισια του ... πειραζοντας το snr μπορει να κανει λιγο πραπανω λαθη και πτωση snr, δηλαδη θεμα στην σταθεροτητα, αλλα οπως ειπα αν εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα
> 
> αν ειναι μακρυα η καμπινα, πιστευω ναι θα χασεις λιγο συνχρονισμο με το συγκεκριμενο ... ανεβασε τα dsl στατιστικα να δουμε
> 
> AN το κριτηριο σου ειναι η ταχυτητα, τοτε θα πρεπει να βρεις με τι dsl chipset παιζει η καμπινα και να παρεις αναλογο modem ... αλλα αν του παροχου εχει προβλημα (οπως λες) που συνηθως δινουν συμβατα modem ... τοτε μαλλον κατι με την γραμμη και αλλο modem να μην βοηθησει αν το θελεις αποκλειστικα για την γραμμη ... αν το θελεις για τις καλυτερες ρυθμισεις και ασυρματο τοτε αλλο αυτο


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Από την καμπίνα είμαι μακριά ναι, περίπου 600 μέτρα.
Το θέλω γενικά και για καλύτερo ασύρματο και για στοιχειώδες QoS, αλλά με ενδιαφέρει και ο συγχρονισμός. Ζητάω πολλά ε;  :Smile: 
 Ορίστε τα στατιστικα

----------


## babis3g

τα τερματιζει η γραμμη, γιατι δεν εισαι και πολυ μακρυα απο την καμπινα (500-600 μετρα οπως λες) αρα θα εισαι οκ με το οποιο modem, εστω και αν χασει καποιο λιγο σε ταχυτητα ... δεν βλεπω κατι προβληματικο, βεβαια εκει δεν γραφει τα λαθη αλλα αν το δουλευεις με ασυρματο, ισως να μην ειναι καλο και να νομιζεις οτι φταιει η γραμμη? ή χρησιμοποιεις καλωδιο?

Tωρα βαση θεωριας εφοσον τερματιζει την γραμμη και εισαι σε μετρια αποσταση ... το zte h108 φαινεται σαν broadcom (και μαλλον εισαι σε broadcom καμπινα) και στην ιδια πανω κατω τιμη σαν το dsl ac52 ... ειναι πιο συμβατο (απο θεμα γραμμης) το tp link 600 (και πιο φτηνο το 400)
Πιστευω αν πας για το asus θα δεις λιγο πιο χαμηλο συνχρονισμο, αλλα οπως ειπα εχει ρυθμιση να το φερεις στα ισια του, ομως αναφερεις η γραμμη εχει θεμα, οποτε το dsl ac52 μπορει να μην σου ¨κατσει¨αρα αφου ψαχνεις σταθεροτητα το tp link 600 (το 400 πιο φτηνο και ειναι και αυτο broadcom) και εχουν και αυτα καλο ασυρματο (σιγουρα καλυτερο απο αυτο του παροχου) με 5G αν το χρειαστεις μελλοντικα και πολλες ρυθμισεις σαν το asus
Κοιτα στο tp link section, τα παιδια εχουν topic και για τα 2 (vr 400 / 600) γιατι μπορει να δεις κατι που να μην σου αρεσει (πχ προβλημα σε μια ρυθμιση που εσυ χρησιμοποεις)
Ψαχτα και τα 3 μην βιαστεις

----------


## petranthe

> τα τερματιζει η γραμμη, γιατι δεν εισαι και πολυ μακρυα απο την καμπινα (500-600 μετρα οπως λες) αρα θα εισαι οκ με το οποιο modem, εστω και αν χασει καποιο λιγο σε ταχυτητα ... δεν βλεπω κατι προβληματικο, βεβαια εκει δεν γραφει τα λαθη αλλα αν το δουλευεις με ασυρματο, ισως να μην ειναι καλο και να νομιζεις οτι φταιει η γραμμη? ή χρησιμοποιεις καλωδιο?
> 
> Tωρα βαση θεωριας εφοσον τερματιζει την γραμμη και εισαι σε μετρια αποσταση ... το zte h108 φαινεται σαν broadcom (και μαλλον εισαι σε broadcom καμπινα) και στην ιδια πανω κατω τιμη σαν το dsl ac52 ... ειναι πιο συμβατο (απο θεμα γραμμης) το tp link 600 (και πιο φτηνο το 400)
> Πιστευω αν πας για το asus θα δεις λιγο πιο χαμηλο συνχρονισμο, αλλα οπως ειπα εχει ρυθμιση να το φερεις στα ισια του, ομως αναφερεις η γραμμη εχει θεμα, οποτε το dsl ac52 μπορει να μην σου ¨κατσει¨αρα αφου ψαχνεις σταθεροτητα το tp link 600 (το 400 πιο φτηνο και ειναι και αυτο broadcom) και εχουν και αυτα καλο ασυρματο (σιγουρα καλυτερο απο αυτο του παροχου) με 5G αν το χρειαστεις μελλοντικα και πολλες ρυθμισεις σαν το asus
> Κοιτα στο tp link section, τα παιδια εχουν topic και για τα 2 (vr 400 / 600) γιατι μπορει να δεις κατι που να μην σου αρεσει (πχ προβλημα σε μια ρυθμιση που εσυ χρησιμοποεις)
> Ψαχτα και τα 3 μην βιαστεις


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις babis. Με καλώδιο συνδέομαι στον υπολογιστή και υπάρχουν και άλλες 3-4 συσκευές σπίτι για το wifi που στο ZTE απλά δεν. Απλά το μέλημα μου εκτός από καλό QoS είναι να μην χάσω και σε συγχρονισμό και με ένας ASUS που δοκίμασα παλιότερα έχανα 4-5 Μbps. Θα δω και τα T-PLINK που είπες. Ξέρεις αν υποστήριζει Vevtoring κάποιο απ όλα αυτα;

----------


## babis3g

και τα 2 εχουν vectoring (vr400/600)

----------


## makhs

> Καλησπέρα. Σκέφτομαι την αγορά του συγκεκριμένου για VDSL 50 από κάμπινα(Vodafone). Τώρα έχω το άθλιο ZTE 168N. To μόνο καλό του ZTE είναι ότι συγχρονίζει στο μέγιστο σε προβληματική γραμμή(είμαι μακρία από καμπίνα με att 16). Αξίζει η αγορά; Θα χάσω σε συγχρονισμό;


Καλησπερα petranthe η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην αγορασεις ακομα τιποτα ειναι ολα τοσο ρευστα, περιμενε πρωτα να βγαλουν τα προγραμματα να δεις τι εξοπλισμο δινουν και μετα βλεπεις τι θα κανεις.

----------


## afrikanac

Καλημερα στης/ους φορουμιτες. Παιδια τα εχω χασει με τον ΟΤΕ. Μετα απο μεγαλη περειπετια μου βαλανε VDSL 30 (εχω ποσταρει στην προηγουμενη σελιδα). Ξαφνικα εχθες βλεπω αυτο- ενω ειχα αυτο  τι στο διαολο?? Κανω κατι λαθος? Μου το καταχωρησανε σαν βλαβη. Ρε αυτη ειναι τρελη, με τρελανανε για 25 μερες, κυριολεκτικα, για να μου βαλουν VDSL 30 και τωρα τι κανουνε? Οποια βοηθεια εχετε ειναι καλοδεχουμενη, ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

Το modem παροχου ποσο πιανει? οταν το asus δειχνει αυτα τα στατιστικα?
Αν δειχνει το ιδιο, τοτε το θεμα ειναι απο τον παροχο

----------


## afrikanac

Δεν εχω βαλει το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ (Speedport W 724V type Ci) αφου πριν 1 μερα και για 7 μερες δουλευε αψογα με το Asus? Γιατι το λες αυτο , λες να το βαλω να κανω δοκιμη ? Μπορω να βαλω και το  Asus απο πισω να δουλευη? Ευχαριστω ακομη μια φορα babis3g!!!

----------


## babis3g

Λεω να βαλεις μονο του οτε ετσι ισα ισα να δεις αν κλειδωνει και αυτο χαμηλα να δεις αν εχει ιδιο προβλημα, αν ναι τοτε κατι στην γραμμη ... αλλα αν μια μερα πριν το Asus ηταν οκ, τοτε κατι εγινε με την γραμμη, μηπως κατι προσωρινο λογω κακοκαιριας (γεμισε το καφαο νερο κλπ) κανε του μια επανακινηση αν δεις αν εχει παλι προβλημα

----------


## afrikanac

> Λεω να βαλεις μονο του οτε ετσι ισα ισα να δεις αν κλειδωνει και αυτο χαμηλα να δεις αν εχει ιδιο προβλημα, αν ναι τοτε κατι στην γραμμη ... αλλα αν μια μερα πριν το Asus ηταν οκ, τοτε κατι εγινε με την γραμμη, μηπως κατι προσωρινο λογω κακοκαιριας (γεμισε το καφαο νερο κλπ) κανε του μια επανακινηση αν δεις αν εχει παλι προβλημα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα φώτα σου. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι απο το κεντρο η το κουτί αλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σταθερά 9321 κλειδομα απο 29999. Αυτό δεν είναι βλάβη κάτι άλλο είναι και βλέπω να φεύγω αρκετά τους ανεχτηκα. Ευχαριστώ και παλι

----------


## foutrelis

> Κανω κατι λαθος?


Πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις την επιλογή "G.vector (G.993.5)" στις ρυθμίσεις που δείχνεις στην 2η εικόνα. Η ταχύτητα που έχεις τώρα είναι λόγω κόφτη από χθες/προχθές που άρχισε να ενεργοποιείται το vectoring σε πολλές καμπίνες.

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα φώτα σου. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι απο το κεντρο η το κουτί αλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σταθερά 9321 κλειδομα απο 29999. Αυτό δεν είναι βλάβη κάτι άλλο είναι και βλέπω να φεύγω αρκετά τους ανεχτηκα. Ευχαριστώ και παλι


αν ειναι σταθερα τοτε κατι παιζεται, εχουν κλειδωσει την γραμμη, ισως καποιο profile



> Πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις την επιλογή "G.vector (G.993.5)" στις ρυθμίσεις που δείχνεις στην 2η εικόνα. Η ταχύτητα που έχεις τώρα είναι λόγω κόφτη από χθες/προχθές που άρχισε να ενεργοποιείται το vectoring σε πολλές καμπίνες.


Ναι μπορει να φταiει και αυτο, ας κανει μια δοκιμη με ενεργο, αλλιως τηλεφωνημα στον παροχο
Aν το g.vector δεν πιασει, ας βαλει για δοκιμη ΚΑΙ το annex modem στο a/i/j/l/m και το dsl modulation στο auto-synh

----------


## ferongr

Με το modem του Asus δεν έχω μείνει καθόλου ικανοποιημένος γενικά. Ο συγχρονισμός είναι αρκετά χαμηλός στο Broadcom DSLAM μου, μαζεύει αρκετά λάθη ενώ τείνει να μπουκώνει. Δοκίμασα σήμερα και έβαλα το παλιό μου TP-Link TD-W8970 V3, το έβαλα σε bridge mode, σύνδεσα τη LAN1 με τη WAN θύρα του Asus και έβαλα το Asus se Ethernet WAN mode με PPPoE Connection Type. Τώρα το TP-Link λειτουργεί ως modem και το Asus κάνει το routing. 

Η διαφορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Συγκεκριμένα, όταν κατέβαινε κάτι από mega.co.nz, με το Asus σαν modem η πλοήγηση σερνόταν (μέχρι και timeout γινόταν). Τώρα με το TP-Link σαν modem η απόκριση στο φόρτωμα των σελίδων με πλήρη χρήση της γραμμής είναι πολύ γρήγορη. Και κέρδισα και 1.5Mbps σε ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.

----------


## afrikanac

Καλησπερα φιλε μου καλε. Οτι δεν κανανε 10 τηλεφωνηματα , 1000 τεχνικη του οτε, 100 καντιλια, 12 ωρες αλλογων καλοδιον και ρουτερ ηρθες σαν Θεος και ειπες μια μαγικη λεξη. G-Vector. Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την λυση που εδωσες, σε κερναω καφε οποτε θελεις. Ειναι δυνατον να εχουν κανει αλλαγες στα κουτια και δεν μας ενημερωνουν, ειναι δυνατον!!!! Τι ειναι ο κοφτης? Και τη ειναι το vectoring μιας και ξερεις να μαθω και εγω και πιστευω αρκετοι αλοι εδω στο φορουμ μας. Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και παλη , βαζω και δυο snapshot του ρουτερ αυτην την στιγμη οπως ειναι, εαν βλεπεις κατι αλλο πες μου!Το Non-standard G-vector το αφηνω εκει?

----------


## babis3g

o καφες παει στον αλλο φιλο που το πρωτο ειπε

για το g.vector (993.5) δες εδω
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL#VDSL2_Vectoring



> είναι μια μέθοδος μετάδοσης που χρησιμοποιεί τον συντονισμό των σημάτων γραμμής για τη μείωση των επιπέδων θορύβου και τη βελτίωση της απόδοσης.


το non-standard G.vector ειναι για συγκεκρεμενες χωρες και και βαση του Αsus καλο ειναι να μεινει κλειστο γιατι μπορει να επιρεαση την αποδοση, αλλα δεν χανεις κατι να δοκιμασεις



> Non-standard G.vector (G.993.5)
> 
> This item supports Non-standard G.vector for specific countries. Please note if you know the G.vector of your ISP is standard, please Do NOT enable this option for optimized performance.

----------


## dimus13

Καλημερα στην παρεα.Εχω ενα κουλο προβλημα με το συγκεκριμενο router..ενα ολα δουλευαν κομπλε ξαφνικα εχασε συγχρονισμο και δν μπορουσε να ξανα συγχρονισει.Εβαλα το router της vodafone συγχρονισε κανονικα...To πηγα σε αλλο σπιτι φιλου με vdsl forthnet συγχρονισε κανονικα..το ξανα βαζω σπιτι  μου και σε αλλη πριζα..αρνειται πεισματικα να συγχρονισει....Καμια ιδεα? 

Vodafone vdsl 50

----------


## babis3g

επειδη βλεπω προβληματα με διαφορα modems σε οσους δεν εχoυν την ρυθμιση G.Vector ενεργη (dsl settings) ειναι σε εσενα?

----------


## dimus13

Σε λιγο που θα παω σπιτι θα σου πω αλλα αφοθ συγχρονισε κανονικα σε Vdsl forthnet..ιδιες ρυθμισεις εχει μεσα..να εχει διαφορα που εγω παιρνω απο καμπινα και αυτος απο ΑΚ?

----------


## babis3g

> Σε λιγο που θα παω σπιτι θα σου πω αλλα αφοθ συγχρονισε κανονικα σε Vdsl forthnet..ιδιες ρυθμισεις εχει μεσα..να εχει διαφορα που εγω παιρνω απο καμπινα και αυτος απο ΑΚ?


αν κλειστο το g.vector ναι μπορει, πχ και με αλλο μοντελο δεν συνχρονιζε καλα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post6284513
γενικα αν εχει γινει αλλαγη στη καμπινα δινω μια περιπτωση να φταει αυτο

----------


## soc

Babis3g καλησπερα. Μπορεις να μου προτεινεις καποιο ASUS για vdsl 50ra ,ΝΑ συνδεονται πανω του 3 σταθεροι υπολογιστες και ασυρματα τουλαχιστον 4 συσκευες. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## babis3g

> Babis3g καλησπερα. Μπορεις να μου προτεινεις καποιο ASUS για vdsl 50ra ,ΝΑ συνδεονται πανω του 3 σταθεροι υπολογιστες και ασυρματα τουλαχιστον 4 συσκευες. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


λογικα οποιο παρεις θα ειναι οκ γιατι απο το Ν17 το πιο φτηνο (μονο 2,4G) ολα εχουν το λιγοτερο 128 ddr3 ram / 750 mhz processor και ολα giga lan, που σηκωνουν πολυ πιο πανω σε συσκευες απο αυτες που αναφερεις ... υποψην δεν εχουν voip θυρα

----------


## soc

> λογικα οποιο παρεις θα ειναι οκ γιατι απο το Ν17 το πιο φτηνο (μονο 2,4G) ολα εχουν το λιγοτερο 128 ddr3 ram / 750 mhz processor και ολα giga lan, που σηκωνουν πολυ πιο πανω σε συσκευες απο αυτες που αναφερεις ... υποψην δεν εχουν voip θυρα


Ευχαριστω babis για την ενημερωση. Το Asus dsl-ac68u παιζει vectoring;;

----------


## jmakro

> Ευχαριστω babis για την ενημερωση. Το Asus dsl-ac68u παιζει vectoring;;


το δοκιμασα σημερα και ειναι κομπλε το 68αρι

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστω babis για την ενημερωση. Το Asus dsl-ac68u παιζει vectoring;;


ολα τα asus εχουν vectoring, πιο κατω ο φιλος βαζει φωτο με 100αρα απο το dsl ac68

το asus dsl ac88u εχει και το profile 35b (300mbps) που δινουν πλεον και 200 mbps & g.fast (900 mbps) που δεν εχουν τα αλλα ... αν πας για αυτο το φερνεις απο εξω, εδω ειναι φαρμακι η τιμη του

- - - Updated - - -




> το δοκιμασα σημερα και ειναι κομπλε το 68αρι


ωωω μεγειες  :Smile:  τα τερματιζει, απο οτι καταλαβα δεν χρειαζεται να πειραξεις snr πλεον  :Razz: 
τυχερακια, εδω το vdsl ειναι ονειρο

----------


## dimus13

Μπαμπη τιποτα.Ενεργοποιημενο ηταν...Δεν υπαρχει καμια λογικη...Να το στειλω πισω στο eshop οτι δεν συγχρονιζει το vdsl μπας και ειμαι τυχερος και μου το αλλαξουν με New?..Φοβαμαι να το πουλησω κιολας μπας και σε αυτον που θα το παρει κανει τα ιδια..τι να πω..

----------


## Somnium9hgJ

Asus DSL-AC55U στα 90€

----------


## babis3g

> Μπαμπη τιποτα.Ενεργοποιημενο ηταν...Δεν υπαρχει καμια λογικη...Να το στειλω πισω στο eshop οτι δεν συγχρονιζει το vdsl μπας και ειμαι τυχερος και μου το αλλαξουν με New?..Φοβαμαι να το πουλησω κιολας μπας και σε αυτον που θα το παρει κανει τα ιδια..τι να πω..


βγαλε τα logs (system log) να τα στειλω ...
ή κανε το εξης...
Βαλε το επανω και πηγαινε στη σελιδα feedback ... προσπαθησε να στειλεις feedback κανονικα και ας μην εχει συνδεση ... λογικα θα σου ζητησει να αποθηκευσεις τα αποτελεσματα και το στελνεις στο
xdsl_feedback@asus.com
αν βρουν τι φταει (μου το λες να τους ειδοποιησω)

Δεν ξερω αν το παρουν πισω γιατι λες σε αλλος μερος συνχρονιζει ...

Οταν λες δεν συχνρονιζει ... δεν παινει μονο IP η στο system log δεν βγαζει καθολου συνδεση?

Για την IP βαλε disable το internet detection (wan>internet connection)
Για τον συνχρονισμο για δοκιμασε χειροκινητα vdsl2, annex A or B ... περιεργο που ετυχε με την αναβθμηση καμπινων

- - - Updated - - -




> Asus DSL-AC55U στα 90€


ωωω αυτη η τιμη ειναι πραγματι καλη ... αλλα τα 190 που εχει η αρχικη, ειναι φαρμακι, γιατι ειναι ιδιο με το dsl ac52, μονο το ασυρματο ειναι στα 1200 mb στο dsl ac55

----------


## GeorgeH

> ωωω αυτη η τιμη ειναι πραγματι καλη ... αλλα τα 190 που εχει η αρχικη, ειναι φαρμακι, γιατι ειναι ιδιο με το dsl ac52, μονο το ασυρματο ειναι στα 1200 mb στο dsl ac55


Η μόνη διαφορά αυτή είναι; Φαντάζομαι εννοείς combined ε; Σύμφωνα με ότι γράφει η Asus στα 5GHz είναι διπλή η ταχύτητα.

*AC52U*: The ASUS DSL-AC52U is a ADSL/VDSL 802.11ac Wi-Fi modem router, with combined dual-band data rates of up to 733Mbps. On the 5GHz band, 802.11ac gives 433Mbps wireless data rates, while 2.4 GHz 802.11n performance supports 300Mbps.
*AC55U*: The ASUS DSL-AC55U is a ADSL/VDSL 802.11ac Wi-Fi modem router, with combined dual-band data rates of up to 1167Mbps. On the 5GHz band, 802.11ac gives 867Mbps wireless data rates, while 2.4 GHz 802.11n performance supports 300Mbps.

----------


## babis3g

ναι αυτο εννοω αλλα δεν το ειπα καλα ... το ac52 εχει ασυρματο 750 mbps ... το ac55 εχει 1200 ... αυτη ειναι η διαφορα τους ... ολα τα αλλα ιδια (ρυθμισεις, menu κλπ)

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπαμπη τιποτα.Ενεργοποιημενο ηταν...Δεν υπαρχει καμια λογικη...Να το στειλω πισω στο eshop οτι δεν συγχρονιζει το vdsl μπας και ειμαι τυχερος και μου το αλλαξουν με New?..Φοβαμαι να το πουλησω κιολας μπας και σε αυτον που θα το παρει κανει τα ιδια..τι να πω..





> βγαλε τα logs (system log) να τα στειλω ...
> ή κανε το εξης...
> Βαλε το επανω και πηγαινε στη σελιδα feedback ... προσπαθησε να στειλεις feedback κανονικα και ας μην εχει συνδεση ... λογικα θα σου ζητησει να αποθηκευσεις τα αποτελεσματα και το στελνεις στο
> xdsl_feedback@asus.com
> αν βρουν τι φταει (μου το λες να τους ειδοποιησω)
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν το παρουν πισω γιατι λες σε αλλος μερος συνχρονιζει ...
> 
> Οταν λες δεν συχνρονιζει ... δεν παινει μονο IP η στο system log δεν βγαζει καθολου συνδεση?
> ...


εδω βλεπω κατι παρομοιο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...E-Modem-Router
Αλλα το δικο σου εχει g.vector ... για κανε του ενα reset απο το κουμπακι πισω και περνα αυτο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...28#post6271528
Μετα παλι reset ... το G.vector ειναι ενεργο απο default ... αν παλι τιποτα δοκιμασε χειροκινητα annex A / B και g.inp, vdsl2 ...  αν παλι τιποτα, για βγαλε τα logs μπας και βρεθει ακρη

βαση της αλλαγης που εκαναν στα profiles ... δοκιμασε με adsl? και μετα ξανα με vdsl

EDIT

αν τιποτα βαλε ενα usb ... πηγαινε στο feedback ... ενεργοποιησε το usb debug option και βαλε το 1-2 ωρες αν γραψει γιατι δεν συνδεεται ... θα σου ζητησει να κανεις save to φιλε η το βγαζεις απο το pc (βαζεις το usb στο pc και περνεις το file)

----------


## GeorgeH

Μπάμπη, ψάχνω στο σάητ της ASUS αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έχουν το listing 2 προϊόντων που φαίνονται ίδια.
Τι διαφορά έχουν τα AC-3100 και AC-88U;

----------


## babis3g

> Μπάμπη, ψάχνω στο σάητ της ASUS αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έχουν το listing 2 προϊόντων που φαίνονται ίδια.
> Τι διαφορά έχουν τα AC-3100 και AC-88U;


Δεν το ειχα προσεξει, τα ιδια μου φαινονται κατι σαν dsl ac88u ν2 (το πρωτο ειχε θεμα με το ασυρματο σε μερικα απο τα πρωτα batches)... αλλα θα ρωτησω και θα σου πω απο Δευτερα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν τα γραφεια τους

- - - Updated - - -

black friday  :Respekt: 
MONO 75 ευρω, τιμη τιμια και αχτύπητη
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac52u-...r-p-PER.617584
vectoring, ac750, giga lan, multi annex, snr tweak, 1 usb, ddr3 128 ram, 750 mhz processor

Yποψην το 30a profile που υποστηριζει δεν νομιζω να το χρησιμοποισουν οι παροχοι εδω Ελλαδα, οποτε μεχρι τα 100+ mbps του 17a

----------


## dimus13

X-Files εχει γινει το θεμα.Λοιπον εκανα reset περασα firmware ξανα reset τιποτα..Δεν Θελει!Σε ολα τα σπιτια κανει sync εδω τιποτα!!! Και το τρελο ειναι οτι οσο ειχα adsl ειχα το asus n14.Ξαφνικα σταματησε και αυτο να κανει sync ενω σε ολα τα σπιτια εκανε κανονικα.Οταν αλλαξα σε vdsl ειπα θα ξαναπαρω asus γιατι εχουν top χαρακτηριστικα.Τωρα ξανα τα ιδιαααααα!! Ο τεχνικος της vodafone στην Ροδο που ειμαι ειναι φιλος.Δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ουτε αυτος.Αλλαξαμε πριζες καλωδια καναμε ευχελαιο και αγιασμο..ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!Με το stock router Της vodafone εχω στην πριζα 49993....Σκεφτομαι ή να το πουλησω ή να μου βγαλει μια βεβαιωση οτι δεν λειτουργει στη γραμμη μου μηπως ετσι το δεχτουν στο eshop και παρω κατι αλλο...Τοσο καιρο δουλευε αψογα δεν ξερω τι να πω...

Μπαμπη εχω και το feedback.bin.gz καθως και το syslog.xlog ...αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο νοημα εχουν

----------


## ferongr

Το log τι λέει; Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι έχει πρόβλημα configuration η πόρτα στο DSLAM σου. Σίγουρα τα εκτενή logs του DSLAM θα γράφουν τι γίνεται, και εφόσον ο φίλος σου είναι "τεχνικός" στη Vodafone εκεί πρέπει να κοιτάξει αντί να σπαταλάτε ενέργεια σε καλώδια η πρίζες.

----------


## dimus13

2011-01-01 02:02:22 [Informational] WEB: User [dimus13] logged in from [192.168.1.2] via WEB 
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel: new sra = on
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel: US bitswap on,DS bitswap on
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel: new bs_tx = on 
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel: new bs = on, autobs = on
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel: G.VECTOR on
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel:  ATU-R vendor_id is 11 
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel:  GHS_NS_SEND is 5 
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel: gvt_ns_flag on
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel: Set SNRM OFFSET = 0.0 db
2011-01-01 02:04:09 [Informational] kernel: Set Agc Vref1 = 65535 ; Vref2 = 65535 ; Vref3 = 65535
2011-01-01 02:04:11 [Informational] kernel: new target_snrm = 32767 
2011-01-01 02:04:11 [Informational] kernel: PROFILE17A_MULTI_MODE
2011-01-01 02:04:11 [Informational] kernel: log cicmd 0 (wan  vdsl  set  agc  65535  65535  65535  65535  )
2011-01-01 02:04:11 [Informational] kernel: log cicmd 1 (wan  vdsl  set  upbo  255  )
2011-01-01 02:04:11 [Informational] kernel: log cicmd 2 (wan  vdsl  set  sync_sym  10  )
2011-01-01 02:04:11 [Informational] kernel: G.inp mode
2011-01-01 02:04:11 [Informational] kernel: ANNEXAIJLM
2011-01-01 02:04:11 [Informational] kernel: annex auto-switch flag = 0
2011-01-01 02:04:12 [Informational] WEB: Configuration changed: Adsl_Entry 
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: set cicmd 3
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: 1: wan  vdsl set agc 65535 65535 65535 65535 
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: new agc_ref = 65535,65535,65535,65535 
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: cur agc_ref = 440, 0, 0, 0
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: usage: wan vdsl2 set agc_vref [val1] [val2] [val3] [val4]
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: 2: wan  vdsl set upbo 255 
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: cur upbo =1
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: usage: wan vdsl2 set upbo [on|off]
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: 3: wan  vdsl set sync_sym 10 
2011-01-01 02:04:45 [Informational] kernel: Showtime sync sym update by pattern off!
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel: new sra = on
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel: US bitswap on,DS bitswap on
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel: new bs_tx = on 
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel: new bs = on, autobs = on
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel: G.VECTOR on
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel:  ATU-R vendor_id is 11 
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel:  GHS_NS_SEND is 5 
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel: gvt_ns_flag on
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel: Set SNRM OFFSET = 0.0 db
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel: Set Agc Vref1 = 65535 ; Vref2 = 65535 ; Vref3 = 65535
2011-01-01 02:07:38 [Informational] kernel: new target_snrm = 32767 
2011-01-01 02:07:40 [Informational] kernel: PROFILE17A_MULTI_MODE
2011-01-01 02:07:42 [Informational] kernel: log cicmd 0 (wan  vdsl  set  agc  65535  65535  65535  65535  )
2011-01-01 02:07:42 [Informational] kernel: log cicmd 1 (wan  vdsl  set  upbo  255  )
2011-01-01 02:07:42 [Informational] kernel: log cicmd 2 (wan  vdsl  set  sync_sym  10  )
2011-01-01 02:07:42 [Informational] kernel: G.inp mode
2011-01-01 02:07:42 [Informational] kernel: ANNEXAIJLM
2011-01-01 02:07:42 [Informational] kernel: annex auto-switch flag = 0
2011-01-01 02:07:42 [Informational] WEB: Configuration changed: Adsl_Entry 
2011-01-01 02:08:07 [Informational] kernel: check_log_path: [AccessLog]
2011-01-01 02:08:12 [Informational] WEB: Configuration changed: AccessLog_Entry 
2011-01-01 02:08:12 [Informational] kernel: check_log_path: [AccessLog]
2011-01-01 02:08:15 [Informational] kernel: check_log_path: [AccessLog]
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel: set cicmd 3
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel: 1: wan  vdsl set agc 65535 65535 65535 65535 
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel: new agc_ref = 65535,65535,65535,65535 
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel: cur agc_ref = 440, 0, 0, 0
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel: usage: wan vdsl2 set agc_vref [val1] [val2] [val3] [val4]
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel:  upbo 255 
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel: cur upbo =1
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel: usage: wan vdsl2 set upbo [on|off]
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel: 3: wan  vdsl set sync_sym 10 
2011-01-01 02:08:42 [Informational] kernel: Showtime sync sym update by pattern off!

- - - Updated - - -




> Το log τι λέει; Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι έχει πρόβλημα configuration η πόρτα στο DSLAM σου. Σίγουρα τα εκτενή logs του DSLAM θα γράφουν τι γίνεται, και εφόσον ο φίλος σου είναι "τεχνικός" στη Vodafone εκεί πρέπει να κοιτάξει αντί να σπαταλάτε ενέργεια σε καλώδια η πρίζες.


H vodafone δεν αγγιζει dslam..Oποτε τι να κανω..να παρω ΟΤΕ να πω τι? Στα κεντρικα της vodafone βλεπουν την γραμμη μια χαρα.

----------


## babis3g

> X-Files εχει γινει το θεμα.Λοιπον εκανα reset περασα firmware ξανα reset τιποτα..Δεν Θελει!Σε ολα τα σπιτια κανει sync εδω τιποτα!!! Και το τρελο ειναι οτι οσο ειχα adsl ειχα το asus n14.Ξαφνικα σταματησε και αυτο να κανει sync ενω σε ολα τα σπιτια εκανε κανονικα.Οταν αλλαξα σε vdsl ειπα θα ξαναπαρω asus γιατι εχουν top χαρακτηριστικα.Τωρα ξανα τα ιδιαααααα!! Ο τεχνικος της vodafone στην Ροδο που ειμαι ειναι φιλος.Δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ουτε αυτος.Αλλαξαμε πριζες καλωδια καναμε ευχελαιο και αγιασμο..ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!Με το stock router Της vodafone εχω στην πριζα 49993....Σκεφτομαι ή να το πουλησω ή να μου βγαλει μια βεβαιωση οτι δεν λειτουργει στη γραμμη μου μηπως ετσι το δεχτουν στο eshop και παρω κατι αλλο...Τοσο καιρο δουλευε αψογα δεν ξερω τι να πω...
> 
> Μπαμπη εχω και το feedback.bin.gz καθως και το syslog.xlog ...αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο νοημα εχουν


δοκιμασε οπως στη φωτο (οπου εχω 2 επιλογες δοκιμασε τη μια η την αλλη)
αν εχεις πολλες πριζες, συνδεσε το στη πρωτη χωρις φιλτρο και τηλεφωνο
κοιτα την dsl θυρα πισω απο το modem αν παταει καλα το καλωδιο



Για το log αν δεν συνδεθει, θα σου δωσω mail να τα στειλεις

----------


## dimus13

> δοκιμασε οπως στη φωτο (οπου εχω 2 επιλογες δοκιμασε τη μια η την αλλη)
> αν εχεις πολλες πριζες, συνδεσε το στη πρωτη χωρις φιλτρο και τηλεφωνο
> κοιτα την dsl θυρα πισω απο το modem αν παταει καλα το καλωδιο
> 
> 
> 
> Για το log αν δεν συνδεθει, θα σου δωσω mail να τα στειλεις


 οκ Μπαμπη Thanx θα δοκιμασω και θα σου πω

----------


## leoin

> οκ Μπαμπη Thanx θα δοκιμασω και θα σου πω


 Πρώτα δοκίμασε την τελευταία επιλογή non-standar Gvector(μπορεί να φταίει αυτό,μια φορά που το δοκίμασα δεν συγχρόνιζε εμένα) κ σίγουρα βάλε την πρώτη στο VDSL2, κ κλείσε το DLA. 

Επίσης δοκίμασε το Share PVC σε enable.

----------


## babis3g

> Πρώτα δοκίμασε την τελευταία επιλογή non-standar Gvector(μπορεί να φταίει αυτό,μια φορά που το δοκίμασα δεν συγχρόνιζε εμένα) κ σίγουρα βάλε την πρώτη στο VDSL2, κ κλείσε το DLA. 
> 
> Επίσης δοκίμασε το Share PVC σε enable.


Συμφωνω, δοκιμασε πρωτα το non g.vector κλειστο, μπορει να κανει προβλημα, ειναι για ειδικες περιπτωσεις
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1015709/



> 16. Non-standard G.vector (G.993.5)
> 
> This item supports Non-standard G.vector for specific countries. Please note if you know the G.vector of your ISP is standard, please Do NOT enable this option for optimized performance.

----------


## babis3g

> Μπάμπη, ψάχνω στο σάητ της ASUS αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έχουν το listing 2 προϊόντων που φαίνονται ίδια.
> Τι διαφορά έχουν τα AC-3100 και AC-88U;


Ρωτησα ... ειναι τα ιδια και τα 2 ... το ac 3100 ειναι για την Αυστραλιανη αγορα και η μονη διαφορα ειναι στο ασυρματο που εχουν πιο δυνατο σημα (βαση κανονισμων) δεν νομιζω να το βρουμε εδω Ευρωπη

----------


## GeorgeH

> Ρωτησα ... ειναι τα ιδια και τα 2 ... το ac 3100 ειναι για την Αυστραλιανη αγορα και η μονη διαφορα ειναι στο ασυρματο που εχουν πιο δυνατο σημα (βαση κανονισμων) δεν νομιζω να το βρουμε εδω Ευρωπη


Δες εδώ υπάρχουν 3 διαφορετικά προϊόντα τα οποία είναι φαινομενικά όμοια. Αν είναι τα ίδια γιατί να μην επιλέξεις πχ το φτηνότερο και να αποκτήσεις το ίδιο προϊόν; Δλδ τα 2 πρώτα είναι τα AC88 που πουλάνε σε Μ. Βρετανία και Ευρώπη ενώ το τρίτο όπως γράφεις κι εσύ ίσως είναι το Αυστραλέζικο.

----------


## babis3g

> Δες εδώ υπάρχουν 3 διαφορετικά προϊόντα τα οποία είναι φαινομενικά όμοια. Αν είναι τα ίδια γιατί να μην επιλέξεις πχ το φτηνότερο και να αποκτήσεις το ίδιο προϊόν; Δλδ τα 2 πρώτα είναι τα AC88 που πουλάνε σε Μ. Βρετανία και Ευρώπη ενώ το τρίτο όπως γράφεις κι εσύ ίσως είναι το Αυστραλέζικο.


Μαλιστα   :Thinking:  ... δεν ξερω γιατι τοση διαφορα στη τιμη, λογικα τα ιδια ειναι ... θα το ρωτησω αν μου πουν

- - - Updated - - -

Μου απαντησε το παιδι που μιλω εκει στην Asus, δεν ξερει γιατι αυτη η διαφορα στη τιμη, ισως αν ρωτησεις το μαγαζι να σου πει, μπορει να εχει καποια δυνατοτητα χαμηλης τιμης σε καποιο stock ... παντως 2 ειναι ... το dsl ac88 και το ac3100 για την AU αγορα

----------


## GeorgeH

> Μαλιστα   ... δεν ξερω γιατι τοση διαφορα στη τιμη, λογικα τα ιδια ειναι ... θα το ρωτησω αν μου πουν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μου απαντησε το παιδι που μιλω εκει στην Asus, δεν ξερει γιατι αυτη η διαφορα στη τιμη, ισως αν ρωτησεις το μαγαζι να σου πει, μπορει να εχει καποια δυνατοτητα χαμηλης τιμης σε καποιο stock ... παντως 2 ειναι ... το dsl ac88 και το ac3100 για την AU αγορα


Υπάρχει το EU AC88 με κωδικό 90IG02W1-BM3G10 και το UK AC88 με κωδικό 90IG02W1-BU9G10. Το τελευταίο δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι γιατί δεν έχει κωδικό κατασκευαστή ώστε να το ψάξω. Ρώτησα στο σάητ αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη γιατί ο τύπος δεν ήξερε να μου απαντήσει οπότε δεν επέμεινα.

----------


## babis3g

> Υπάρχει το EU AC88 με κωδικό 90IG02W1-BM3G10 και το UK AC88 με κωδικό 90IG02W1-BU9G10. Το τελευταίο δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι γιατί δεν έχει κωδικό κατασκευαστή ώστε να το ψάξω. Ρώτησα στο σάητ αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη γιατί ο τύπος δεν ήξερε να μου απαντήσει οπότε δεν επέμεινα.


Nα σου πω εγω  :Smile:  H διαφορα EU vs UK ειναι στο plug μονο, το UK ειναι ετσι
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....L._SL1000_.jpg
ασυρματο ιδιο

- - - Updated - - -

Καλα κανεις και ρωτας γιατι εδω που τα λεμε ειναι ακριβα ... κανω καινουριο post και οχι edit για να το δεις με την πρωτη ευκαιρια...

ΜΕΡΙΚΑ (γιατι και εγω εχω απο τα πρωτα και δεν εχω τετοιο θεμα) απο τα πρωτα dsl ac88 στην Αγγλικη αγορα (εκει βγηκαν τα πρωτα dsl ac88u) ειχαν προβλημα hardware wifi ... δεν αναβε το wifi led σε μερικα το 2,4G δεν εμφανιζονταν, επρεπε να γινει αλλαγη με το μαγαζι ... απλα αν πας για το φτηνο (και εγω το ιδιο θα εκανα) σιγουρεψου οτι εχει την εγγυηση του

----------


## petalouditsa

το πηρα κι εγω!  υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος για να μπορεσω να το κανω καλυτερο;

----------


## babis3g

> το πηρα κι εγω!  υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος για να μπορεσω να το κανω καλυτερο;


Μεγεια ... Σου εχουν χαμηλη ταχυτητα, επρεπε να εχεις περιπου 15000 kbps και οχι 10010 ... ισως για σταθεροτητα στη γραμμη ... στο dsl settings μπορεις να κλεισεις το dynamic line adjustment και αν βαλεις το adsl stability adjustment στο +2 (και apply/save)
Δες ξανα το downstream data rate ποσο ειναι

----------


## nikkos

Σήμερα μετά από ενημέρωση για αναβάθμιση,και προσπάθεια για κατέβασμα του λογισμικού,η σελίδα του interface παγώνει και επανέρχεται μόνο με reset.
Σίγουρα θα έχει πρόβλημα το νέο λογισμικό.
Το λογισμικό που έχει τώρα είναι
1.1.2.3_345-g98

----------


## babis3g

> Σήμερα μετά από ενημέρωση για αναβάθμιση,και προσπάθεια για κατέβασμα του λογισμικού,η σελίδα του interface παγώνει και επανέρχεται μόνο με reset.
> Σίγουρα θα έχει πρόβλημα το νέο λογισμικό.


Στειλε feedback form (administration> feedback) να το αναφερεις ... να το δουν μαζι με τα κατι αλλα προβληματα που αναφερουν στο dsl ac68 ... καποιες φορες φτιαχνουν κατι και χαλαει κατι αλλο

----------


## nikkos

Θα το κάνω,αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα φαίνεται το πρόβλημα μετά το  reset.

----------


## petalouditsa

ανεβηκe ... Εαν εχεις χρονο μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι περιπου καναμε με αυτη τη ρυθμιση;

- - - Updated - - -

το εκανα κι εγω το update στο firmware . Ολα καλα.

----------


## babis3g

> Θα το κάνω,αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα φαίνεται το πρόβλημα μετά το  reset.


Eννοεις γενικο reset πατωντας το κουμπακι απο την πισω μερια για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και οι ρυθμισεις (θα χαθουν) απο την αρχη, αυτο εκανες?

- - - Updated - - -




> ανεβηκe ... Εαν εχεις χρονο μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι περιπου καναμε με αυτη τη ρυθμιση;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> το εκανα κι εγω το update στο firmware . Ολα καλα.


οταν χαμηλωσεi το snr (snr tweak) ανεβαινει η ταχυτητα
σε καποιες γραμμες υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι ετσι αυξανεται ο θορυβος γραμμης με πολυ χαμηλο snr target μπορει να κανει και αποσυνδεσεις

αν ομως η γραμμη εχει προβλημα (αργο internet, buffering, κλπ) ανεβαζουμε το snr (απο αυτο που εχει ορισει ο παροχος) με κοστος χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας για πιο καλη σταθεροτητα στη γραμμη

στη περιπτωση σου χαμηλωσαμε το snr και κερδισες περιπου 1 mbps, μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και στο +3 αλλα αν δεις εχει θεμα, βαλε το ξανα στο disable (stability adjustment)

----------


## nikkos

> Eννοεις γενικο reset πατωντας το κουμπακι απο την πισω μερια για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και οι ρυθμισεις (θα χαθουν) απο την αρχη, αυτο εκανες?


Ναι αυτό έκανα την πρώτη φορά,την δεύτερη έστρωσε μόνο με κλείσιμο από πίσω.
Πέρασα εντέλει το λογισμικό αφού το κατέβασα από το site και όλα καλά.

----------


## babis3g

επλιζω να μεινει σταθερο, εγω παντα κατεβαζω το λογισμικο απο το site ή link και αμεσως κανω reset για καλη λειτουργικοτητα (και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη)

----------


## nikkos

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι με τον καινούργιο λογισμικό συγχρονίζει πιο ψιλά.

Αυτό είναι το πιο παλαιό

----------


## babis3g

ισως να τυχαινει αναλογα το καθε reboot (επανασυνδεση)

----------


## stavpal

φρέσκο φρέσκο (προσφορά από το e-shop με 75 €)


Όλα στο auto. Δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα να παίξω με ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## babis3g

Mεγεια, ενταξει φαινεται, δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται κατι στις ρυθμισεις, τα τερματιζει και δεν εχει λαθη

----------


## stavpal

ξέρετε αν υποστηρίζει usb hub? Έχω ένα παλιό hub που όταν το συνδέω λέει "USB2 no device" ενώ αν συνδέσω μόνο του π.χ. τον printer τον βλέπει κανονικά.

----------


## babis3g

Μηπως ειναι 1:0 το παλιο προτυπο? ή μηπως θελει τροφοδικο?Aν δεν σου πουν αλλοι φιλοι θα προσπαθησω να τσεκαρω αυριο

----------


## stavpal

όχι usb2 είναι το τσέκαρα στο pc με φλασάκι.

edit: false alarm. Δουλεύει κανονικά το hub! Απλά στο network map λέει usb2: no device. Αναλυτικά όμως βλέπει τα φλασάκια και τυπώνει.

----------


## babis3g

ωραιο να ξερουμε οτι κανει και usb hub, ευχαριστουμε

----------


## sakissakoulakis

παιδια καλησπερα,εχω το modem αυτο της asus αλλα ειμαι τελειως ασχετος με τις ρυθμισεις και με ολες τις δυνατοτητες που δινει
οσο καιρο το εχω μου κανει που και που καποιες επανεκινησεις και δεν ξερω σε τι οφειλεται
επισης δεν ξερω τι μπορω να ''πειραξω'' απο τις ρυθμισεις μηπως και ανεβει η ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ
ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

> παιδια καλησπερα,εχω το modem αυτο της asus αλλα ειμαι τελειως ασχετος με τις ρυθμισεις και με ολες τις δυνατοτητες που δινει
> οσο καιρο το εχω μου κανει που και που καποιες επανεκινησεις και δεν ξερω σε τι οφειλεται
> επισης δεν ξερω τι μπορω να ''πειραξω'' απο τις ρυθμισεις μηπως και ανεβει η ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ
> ευχαριστω


τι ειδους επανεκινησεις? αν ειναι ολο το modem τοτε αναβaθμησε λογισμικο απο εδω (1.1.2.3_438)
https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
Δεν ειχα θεμα οσο το ειχα επανω με αυτο το λογισμικο και νομιζω εχει fix για την επανεκινηση
Μετα την αναβαθμηση πατας το reset κουμακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα για καλη λειτουργικοτητα και να μην περασουν τα τυχον bug προβληματα στο επομενο λογισμικο και ξανα κανε τις ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη

Αν εννοεις επανεκινησεις με την γραμμη τοτε δεν θα σε βοηθησει το ανεβασμα ταχυτητας, θελεις κατεβασμα η ταχυτητα για πιο σταθεροτητα
Αν και θα το κανει μονο του, κλεισε το dynamic line adjustment, και ενεργοποιησε το stability adjustment σε -1, -2, -3, -4 μεχρι να βγει σταθερη γραμμη
Επισης enable στο stable το esnp adsl, και τα 2 στο administration>dsl settings

Αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με την γραμμη αν βαλεις (με το dla κλειστο) το stability adjustment στο +2, +3 κλπ θα ανεβασει ταχυτητα (αν δεν εισαι σε κλειδωμενο profile) AΝ ανεβασει ταχυτητα το βλεπεις στο data rate downstream

----------


## sakissakoulakis

> τι ειδους επανεκινησεις? αν ειναι ολο το modem τοτε αναβaθμησε λογισμικο απο εδω (1.1.2.3_438)
> https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
> Δεν ειχα θεμα οσο το ειχα επανω με αυτο το λογισμικο και νομιζω εχει fix για την επανεκινηση
> Μετα την αναβαθμηση πατας το reset κουμακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα για καλη λειτουργικοτητα και να μην περασουν τα τυχον bug προβληματα στο επομενο λογισμικο και ξανα κανε τις ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη
> 
> Αν εννοεις επανεκινησεις με την γραμμη τοτε δεν θα σε βοηθησει το ανεβασμα ταχυτητας, θελεις κατεβασμα η ταχυτητα για πιο σταθεροτητα
> Αν και θα το κανει μονο του, κλεισε το dynamic line adjustment, και ενεργοποιησε το stability adjustment σε -1, -2, -3, -4 μεχρι να βγει σταθερη γραμμη
> Επισης enable στο stable το esnp adsl, και τα 2 στο administration>dsl settings
> 
> Αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με την γραμμη αν βαλεις (με το dla κλειστο) το stability adjustment στο +2, +3 κλπ θα ανεβασει ταχυτητα (αν δεν εισαι σε κλειδωμενο profile) AΝ ανεβασει ταχυτητα το βλεπεις στο data rate downstream


οκ ειναι περασμενο το τελευταιο firmware
επαννεκινηση οχι ολο το μοντεμ απο την αρχη
απλα εκει που ειμαι ιντερνετ χανεται για 2-3'' η συνδεση και μετα επαναφερεται
προβλημα με την γραμμη γενικα δεν υπαρχει

----------


## babis3g

> οκ ειναι περασμενο το τελευταιο firmware
> επαννεκινηση οχι ολο το μοντεμ απο την αρχη
> απλα εκει που ειμαι ιντερνετ χανεται για 2-3'' η συνδεση και μετα επαναφερεται
> προβλημα με την γραμμη γενικα δεν υπαρχει


τοτε μαλλον χανει το ip
στο wan > internet connection>edit > internet detection κανε το disable
και για να πιασει καλυτερα αυτη η ρυθμιση θελει pppoe / llc (wan connection type / encapsulation mode, στην ιδια σελιδα)

----------


## sakissakoulakis

> τοτε μαλλον χανει το ip
> στο wan > internet connection>edit > internet detection κανε το disable
> και για να πιασει καλυτερα αυτη η ρυθμιση θελει pppoe / llc (wan connection type / encapsulation mode, στην ιδια σελιδα)


ok το τσεκαρω και ετσι και βλεπουμε 
ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## nikosgnr

Το τελευταίο Update τι λέει? Βαριέμαι να κάθομαι να στήνω πάλι απο την αρχή.

----------


## babis3g

> Το τελευταίο Update τι λέει? Βαριέμαι να κάθομαι να στήνω πάλι απο την αρχή.


το πιο βασικο security fixes

----------


## dimus13

Απλα για να σας λυθει η απορια το πουλησα και ησυχασα.Δοκιμασα disabled /enable τα παντα restore παλια firmware νεα firmware τιποτα.Αρνειται να συνχρονισει στην γραμμη μου...οποτε enough..Με το zte της vodafone τωρα και τελος

----------


## afrikanac

Καλημερα στις φιλες,στους φιλους. Οπως παντοτε απευθυνομαι στο φορουμ για βοηθεια σε αλλαγες που μου συμβαινουν και δεν μπορω να δωσω λυση. Μου φερανε με το ετσι θελω το VOIP. Προσπαθω να βαλω και τα δυο ρουτερ(Speedport W724V και το Asus DSL AC-52u. Εχω διαβασει παρα πολλα απο αυτο το φορουμ και πιστευω οτι εχω κανει οτι λενε αλλα εξακολουθει να μην κουμπωνει το Speedport  πισω απο το Asus . Δεν δινει τιποτα εκτος απο το πρωτο λαμπακι. Υπαρχει καποιο βιντεο γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν τα καταλαβαινω σωστα? Ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

Δεν εχω voip να σε βοηθησω, αλλα δες εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693
Mην ξεχασεις στο asus ή στο 2i αλλαξεις την ip range

----------


## afrikanac

> Δεν εχω voip να σε βοηθησω, αλλα δες εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693
> Mην ξεχασεις στο asus ή στο 2i αλλαξεις την ip range


Το ip range ειναι αυτο που λέει οτι το ενα πρεπει να ειναι 182.168.2.1 και το αλλο 192.168.1.1 αυτο εννοείς ? Το εκανα,ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια

----------


## babis3g

ναι στο ενα διαφορετικο απο το αλλο, ειναι οκ τωρα?

----------


## afrikanac

Καλησπέρα,μετα απο αλλες 2 ώρες προσπάθειες, δεν εκανα τίποτα. Βάζω το ασουσ στο 192.168.2.1 ενεργοποιώντας το PPPoE Relay -->Enable,στο σπιντπορτ ενεργοποιώντας το  nat pass through in lan 1 και κλείνω το Alan. Τους συνδεω μεταξή τους στο lan 1 καιβαζω ίντερνετ στο άσους απο πρίζα και τους κάνω ρεσετ. Το άσους έχει ίντερνετ κανονικά αλά το σπινπορτ δεν κανει τίποτε μονο το πρτο λαμπάκι και τίποτε άλλο. Ουτε ίντερνετ ουτε τηλέφωνο. Βοήθεια ααααααααα

----------


## babis3g

Μηπως θελει καποιο lan το 2ι? ρωτα & στο topic με τα links γιατι εκει το εχουν πολλοι, δεν εχω voip να βοηθησω τι φταιει

----------


## afrikanac

> Μηπως θελει καποιο lan το 2ι? ρωτα & στο topic με τα links γιατι εκει το εχουν πολλοι, δεν εχω voip να βοηθησω τι φταιει


Εχω το Speedport W 724V και οχι το 2ι. Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου. Να σου πω τι αληθεια δεν ξερω τι αλλο να δοκιμασω ?

----------


## babis3g

> Εχω το Speedport W 724V και οχι το 2ι. Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου. Να σου πω τι αληθεια δεν ξερω τι αλλο να δοκιμασω ?


ααα οκ για το 724 δες εδω και τις 2-3 σελιδες πιο πριν αν παλι θεμα
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...r-(ASUS)/page6

- - - Updated - - -

post 77
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post5840945

----------


## ferongr

Γυρίζει το AC52U σε Access Point mode;

----------


## babis3g

> Γυρίζει το AC52U σε Access Point mode;


Οχι το εχουν καταργησει (ισως στα πρωτα παλαια λογισμικα, αλλα μπορει να εχουν θεμα ασφαλειας) ... μονο με καλωδιο στο lan και κλειστο το dhcp (το κλασσικο κολπο, δηλαδη που ισχυει για ολα)

----------


## ferongr

Thanks. Δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερο θέμα χωρίς AP mode, απλά δεν κάνει αυτόματη ρύθμιση ώρας και αυτόματο update λογισμικού μόνο καθώς περιμένει internet από τη E-WAN θύρα. Σκοπεύω να πειραματιστώ με ένα Edgerouter X κυρίως για Smart Queue και μερικές ρυθμίσεις που δεν έχει το Asus (ARP Binding).

----------


## stavpal

χμμμ τελικά έχουμε πρόβλημα.

Μετά από μερικές ώρες ή μέρες δεν μπορώ να κάνω Login στον ρούτερ. Ανεξάρτητα αν δοκιμάσω από τοπικό δίκτυο ή από wan κάνει timeout. Το περίεργο είναι ότι κατά τα άλλα ο router δουλεύει, δηλαδή μπαίνω κανονικά στο internet,  το telnet δουλεύει κανονικά....

----------


## babis3g

> χμμμ τελικά έχουμε πρόβλημα.
> 
> Μετά από μερικές ώρες ή μέρες δεν μπορώ να κάνω Login στον ρούτερ. Ανεξάρτητα αν δοκιμάσω από τοπικό δίκτυο ή από wan κάνει timeout. Το περίεργο είναι ότι κατά τα άλλα ο router δουλεύει, δηλαδή μπαίνω κανονικά στο internet,  το telnet δουλεύει κανονικά....


Aν προσπαθεις ταυτοχρονα με 2 συσκευες δεν θα σε αφησει, πρεπει να περιμενεις να τελειωσει το πρωτο session και μετα απο λιγο δοκιμαζεις ξανα απο την αλλη συσκευη
Επισης στο system > administration το log time out απο 30 (λεπτα) βαλε το στο 0 'η σε 60

----------


## stavpal

Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να βγάζει "You cannot Login unless logout another user first"? Ή απλά μπερδεύεται και κολλάει και θέλει reboot? Μερικές φορές το βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα. Το θέμα είναι ότι κολλάει τελείως και ακόμα και να μπεις telnet και να βγείς πάλι δεν δουλεύει το gui.

----------


## babis3g

> Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να βγάζει "You cannot Login unless logout another user first"? Ή απλά μπερδεύεται και κολλάει και θέλει reboot? Μερικές φορές το βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα. Το θέμα είναι ότι κολλάει τελείως και ακόμα και να μπεις telnet και να βγείς πάλι δεν δουλεύει το gui.


Ποιο λογισμικο ειναι?
του εκανες master reset μετα την τυχον αναβαθμηση? αν ναι πως εκανες?

----------


## stavpal

Έκανα factory reset από το gui. 

Firmware Version:1.1.2.3_438

----------


## babis3g

Για πιο καλα θελει απο το reset κουμπακι πισω πατωντας το συνεχομενα για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα (υποτιθεται καθαριζει και την μνημη πιο καλα) και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη, οχι προηγουμενο back file
Αλλα μπορει οντως να εχει προβλημα ... σε 2 βρομαδες που ειχα επανω το δικο μου (οταν πρωτοβγηκε σε μορφη beta) δεν ειδα τετοιο προβλημα
Aν εχεις χρονο δοκιμασε το γιατι απο οσο ξερω δεν θα βγει συντομα αλλο λογισμικο
Αλλιως να στειλουμε feedback / email

----------


## petalouditsa

τι λαθος κανω για το port forwarding στο Transmission? 
Εκανα και το firewall off απ το ρουτερ για να δω σε καποια σαιτ που σου δειχνουν εαν το πορτ σου εχει ανοιξει αλλα και παλι τιποτα.

----------


## babis3g

κανε μια επανακινηση στο modem, καποιες φορες θελει επανακινηση για να πιασει
το αλλο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι αν εισαι με οτε μηπως εχουν καποια ασφαλεια κλειστη
http://help.cosmote.gr/system/templa...0/KW582-Otenet

----------


## ferongr

> τι λαθος κανω για το port forwarding στο Transmission?


15000+ πόρτες ανοικτές είναι τεράστια υπερβολή (και πρόβλημα ασφαλείας). Η άνω κάτω τελεία μεταξύ δύο αριθμών υποδηλώνει εύρος. Για να δηλώσεις δύο η τρεις πόρτες, χρησιμοποιείς κόμμα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ο τρίτος κανόνας καλύπτει τον πρώτο γιατί ο τρίτος κανόνας ήδη αφήνει πρωτόκολλα UDP και TCP, κάνοντας τον πρώτο κανόνα πλεονάζον. 

Αν πραγματικά θες να κάνεις προώθηση 15000+ πορτών από 49152 μέχρι 65534, σε πρωτόκολλο UDP και TCP, τότε χρειάζεσαι μόνο τον τρίτο κανόνα. Ο δεύτερος και ο πρώτος κανόνας είναι πλεονάζοντες καθώς ο τρίτος κανόνας κάνει ήδη ότι κάνουν αυτοί.

Το firewall βασικά δεν έχει σχέση, καθώς χωρίς κανόνες (π.χ. Network Services Filter) δεν κάνει τίποτα. Στο port forwarding το NAT έχει σχέση.

----------


## babis3g

H καινουρια beta _440 με vdsl vectoring fix για Ελλαδα σε adsl μου κλειδωνει πολυ πιο ψηλα
Εχω το stability σε -2 (τωρα το χειμωνα) δηλαδη 11db απο 9 που δινει ο οτε, για σταθεροτητα

και κλειδωνει στα 12+ που τετοια ταχυτητα μονο με το default snr 9 (παλια φωτο)

----------


## petalouditsa

αρα δηλαδη να αφησω το 2ο κατα σειρα και να διαγραψω ολα τα αλλα; Εβαλα τετοιο ευρος γιατι διαβασα οτι αυτο το ευρος δε μπλοκαρουν οι παροχοι... Αρα αφηνω την πορτα που εχει ηδη στο προγραμμα διαμοιρασμου και τι αλλο προσπαθω να κανω, γιατι και με αυτο μονο παλι στο προγραμμα μου λεει οτι η θυρα ειναι κλειστη.

----------


## ferongr

Οι παροχοί στην Ελλάδα δεν κλείνουν πόρτες, και το μόνο που κάνεις με το να προωθείς όλες αυτές τις πόρτες μαζί είναι να μπερδεύεις το NAT. Θα πας στις ρυθμίσεις του προγράμματος που θες και θα δεις τι πόρτα χρησιμοποιεί. Π.χ. qBittorrent. Αν έχεις επιλογή για random πόρτα την απενεργοποιείς. Μόνο αυτή η πόρτα χρειάζεται, και γενικά τα bittorrent προγράμματα σήμερα λειτουργούν με μία πόρτα μόνο.



Μετά ρυθμίζεις την πόρτα στο router.



 Προσοχή: Το port forwarding απαιτεί στατική IP. Βεβαιώσου ότι η IP του υπολογιστή σου δεν αλλάζει από αυτή που ρυθμίζεις. Για να έχεις σταθερή IP στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο σου πηγαίνεις LAN -> DHCP Server και στο τμήμα "Manually Assigned IP..." ρυθμίζεις τον υπολογιστή να παίρνει μια συγκεκριμένη IP.




Finally

----------


## petalouditsa

τα εκανα ολα εβαλα και static ip αλλα και παλι κλειστη. Εκανα και ρεσταρτ τον υπολογιστη και ρεσταρτ το μοντεμ/ρουτερ. Ειδα εαν ηταν κλικαρισμενο η ''τυχαια θυρα''. Δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι κανω λαθος

----------


## babis3g

> τα εκανα ολα εβαλα και static ip αλλα και παλι κλειστη. Εκανα και ρεσταρτ τον υπολογιστη και ρεσταρτ το μοντεμ/ρουτερ. Ειδα εαν ηταν κλικαρισμενο η ''τυχαια θυρα''. Δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι κανω λαθος


ποιο λογισμικο ειναι? μαλλον θα στειλεις feedback να το κοιταξουν αν εχει θεμα το port forward, για ποια χρηση θελεις το port forward?
αλλα ο οτε νομιζω κλεινει μερικες πορτες, δες εδω ποιες
http://help.cosmote.gr/system/templa...0/KW582-Otenet
αν δεν ειναι αυτες να στειλουμε feedback

----------


## petalouditsa

linux mint,transmission, wind εχω. Για τορεντς

----------


## babis3g

πηγαινε στο administration > feedback και κανε tick ολα τα file settings * στειλε send
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...5&d=1457980945
Γραψε το linux mint,transmission,torrents
Να δουν αν υπαρχει προβλημα στο port forward

Oταν το κανεις μου λες για να τους ειδοποιησω, ευχαριστω

----------


## skyrian1

Πηρα το  ac55u επειδη το ΖΧΗΝ Η108Ν της vodafone μου εκανε μερικες διακοπες στο wifi, αλλα τωρα εγινε πολυ χειροτερη η κατασταση με το asus ( εστειλα feedback αλλα δεν εχω παρει ακομη απαντηση).
Εχει καποιος συνδεση vodafone για να μου πει τις ρυθμισεις που εχει μηπως δω καλυτερη συνδεση ?

----------


## babis3g

Δεν εχω hol, αλλα οι ασυρματες ρυθμισεις ειναι οι κλασσικες, παιζεις με το channel control που υπυαρχει κενο, channel bandwidth (wifi>general) & αναλογα το authentication κοιτας το WPA Encryption tkip+aes
Μπορει να θελει και καμια μικρο αλλαγη στο wifi professional πχ Modulation Scheme στο mcs 7
Aυτο το προγραμμα μπορει να σε βοηθησει να βρεις κενο καναλι
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html

Ποια μερα εστειλες feedback να τους ενημερωσω (αν μπορουν αν το πρωτο κοιταξουν γιατι παιρνουν πολλα παγκοσμια) αλλα εχε υποψην τωρα γιορτες μπορει να σου παντησουν μετα τα Χριστουγεννα

----------


## nik187

Καλημέρα και χρόνια σας πολλά. 
Έχω το ASUS DSL N14U.
Αξίζει να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ
στα 78 ευρώ για να αντικαταστήσω αυτό 
που έχω;
Έχω ADSL VODAFONE και συγχρονιζω στα 18.
Αυτό το μόντεμ κάνει και για vdsl ;
Γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα αναβαθμιστώ σε vdsl να μην αγοράζω πάλι. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ferongr

Αν παίρνεις VDSL από καμπίνα να ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις VOIP τηλέφωνο που το Asus δεν υποστηρίζει. Αν είναι να αγοράσεις κάτι, καν' το σύμφωνα με τις τωρινές σου ανάγκες. Πιστεύω ότι η μόνη πραγματική διαφορά που θα δεις μεταξύ του N14U και του AC52U είναι το ασύρματο για συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν 5GHz μπάντα.

----------


## babis3g

Πιστευω οταν γινει αναβαθμηση βλεπεις και κανεις γιατι και να το παρεις τωρα δεν θα κερδισεις κατι εκτος το καλυτερο ασυμρατο, επισης οπως ειπε και ο φιλος με οτε υπαρχει voip συνηθως με vdsl αναβαθμηση, οποτε ισως να θελεις να πας σε μια συκευη με ολα ή να το ξανασκεφτεις
ΑΝ παντως πας στην αγορα του και εισαι με οτε, θα παιξει την τηλεφωνια με αυτον τον τροπο (αλλα παλι θα εχεις το modem οτε)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121

----------


## psolord

> Αν παίρνεις VDSL από καμπίνα να ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις VOIP τηλέφωνο που το Asus δεν υποστηρίζει. Αν είναι να αγοράσεις κάτι, καν' το σύμφωνα με τις τωρινές σου ανάγκες. Πιστεύω ότι η μόνη πραγματική διαφορά που θα δεις μεταξύ του N14U και του AC52U είναι το ασύρματο για συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν 5GHz μπάντα.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό για όλους. Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.

Εγώ παίρνω VDSL 50 από καμπίνα και έχω PSTN.

Για VDSL 100 όμως, γίνεται όντως υποχρεωτική αλλαγή σε VoIP. Αυτά για τη Wind.

----------


## lazarefa

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Έχει βγάλει προσφορά το eshop το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ στα 77,9 ευρώ. Εδώ και 3 μήνες είμαι σε VDSL Wind (από δίκτυο ΟΤΕ) 50Mbps με μόντεμ/ρούτερ το Zyxel που δίνει η Wind. Αξίζει να αλλάξω στο συγκεκριμένο Asus; Το μόνο θέμα που έχω μέχρι στιγμής παρατηρήσει είναι κάποια θεματάκια στις ταχύτητες του ασύρματου, μάλλον κυρίως επειδή συνωστίζονται πολλά ασύρματα στην περιοχή μου στους 2,4GHz. Κατά τα λοιπά τώρα κλειδώνω κανονικά στα 50 και στο speedtest μου δίνει σταθερά ότι κατεβάζω 45,5-46Mbps (ενσύρματα). Τι λέτε; Η τηλεφωνία μου είναι PSTN (μέχρι νεοτέρας) και εδώ κι 1-1,5 μήνα έγινε vectoring στην καμπίνα που παίρνω, με συνέπεια να μου δίνει διαθέσιμο (στα χαρτιά) και 100άρι VDSL.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Έχει βγάλει προσφορά το eshop το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ στα 77,9 ευρώ. Εδώ και 3 μήνες είμαι σε VDSL Wind (από δίκτυο ΟΤΕ) 50Mbps με μόντεμ/ρούτερ το Zyxel που δίνει η Wind. Αξίζει να αλλάξω στο συγκεκριμένο Asus; Το μόνο θέμα που έχω μέχρι στιγμής παρατηρήσει είναι κάποια θεματάκια στις ταχύτητες του ασύρματου, μάλλον κυρίως επειδή συνωστίζονται πολλά ασύρματα στην περιοχή μου στους 2,4GHz. Κατά τα λοιπά τώρα κλειδώνω κανονικά στα 50 και στο speedtest μου δίνει σταθερά ότι κατεβάζω 45,5-46Mbps (ενσύρματα). Τι λέτε; Η τηλεφωνία μου είναι PSTN (μέχρι νεοτέρας) και εδώ κι 1-1,5 μήνα έγινε vectoring στην καμπίνα που παίρνω, με συνέπεια να μου δίνει διαθέσιμο (στα χαρτιά) και 100άρι VDSL.


Kατεβασε αυτο το tool (αν και στο generic zyxel εχει κατι παρομοιο)
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_network_view.html
και βρες κενα καναλια και επισης παιξε στο zyxel με το bandwidth control (20/40 mhz) και channels, βαλε το καπου πιο ψηλα ωστε να δινει το σημα πιο καλυτερα και να μην εμποδιζεται) στο generic εχουν φτιαξει το σημα του ασυρματου
Ισως να φτιαξει λιγο το ασυρματο και μην χρειαστεις αλλο
Eκτος του ασυρματου (που πιστευω ειναι λιγο καλυτερο το Asus γιατι εχει εξωτερικες κεραιες - εχω και το zyxel με το generic λογισμικο) δεν νομιζω αξιζει να το παρεις γιατι η γραμμη σου ηδη τα τερματιζει και να περιμενεις κατι αναλογο με το οποιο modem απο θεμα γραμμης
Οποτε αξιζει για αυτα τα θεματακια καινουριο modem?

----------


## ferongr

> Το μόνο θέμα που έχω μέχρι στιγμής παρατηρήσει είναι κάποια θεματάκια στις ταχύτητες του ασύρματου, μάλλον κυρίως επειδή συνωστίζονται πολλά ασύρματα στην περιοχή μου στους 2,4GHz.


Αν έχεις πολύ συνωστισμένο φάσμα όπως εγώ, μόνο στην 5GHz μπάντα θα δεις καλές ταχύτητες. Ότι και να κάνεις με κανάλια στα 2.4GHz δεν θα δεις διαφορά, καθώς όλα στην ουσία χρησιμοποιούνται.

----------


## nik187

Το WiFi Στα 5gb δεν με απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή. 
Στο   N14U
Έχω πάνω στην μια θύρα Ethernet ένα mag 250 το οποίο παιζει συνεχώς iptv .
Στην άλλη θύρα είναι ένα set powerline από το οποίο τραβάνε ένα pc και ένα android box.
Έχω και μια κάμερα με WiFi συν τις συσκευές που συνδέονται κατά καιρούς,κινητό,τάμπλετ κλπ. 
Η βασική μου συσκευή είναι το mag 250.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση το N52U να μοιράζει καλύτερα το internet λόγω καλύτερων specks η όχι ;

----------


## ferongr

Όχι. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, απλώς δεν επαρκεί η υπάρχουσα ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής σου. Μόνο με ρύθμιση QOS ίσως καταφέρεις να βελτιώσεις την απόκριση της πλοήγησης άμα τρέχει streaming από πίσω. QOS κάνει και το Ν14U.

----------


## babis3g

> Το WiFi Στα 5gb δεν με απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή. 
> Στο   N14U
> Έχω πάνω στην μια θύρα Ethernet ένα mag 250 το οποίο παιζει συνεχώς iptv .
> Στην άλλη θύρα είναι ένα set powerline από το οποίο τραβάνε ένα pc και ένα android box.
> Έχω και μια κάμερα με WiFi συν τις συσκευές που συνδέονται κατά καιρούς,κινητό,τάμπλετ κλπ. 
> Η βασική μου συσκευή είναι το mag 250.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση το N52U να μοιράζει καλύτερα το internet λόγω καλύτερων specks η όχι ;


To qos ειναι ιδιο σε ολα τα Asus μοντελα, οποτε απο αυτο το θεμα δεν νομιζω να δεις διαφορα
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967/
Αν το qos δεν σε εχει βοηθησει?? οταν ειναι ολα συνδεμενα ταυτοχρονα ... ισως επειδη εχει καλυτερη μνημη που βοηθαει να μην "μπουκωνει - κολλαει" οταν ειναι πολλες συσκευες ταυτοχρονα
Εκτος αν εχει θεμα και η γραμμη

----------


## nik187

> To qos ειναι ιδιο σε ολα τα Asus μοντελα, οποτε απο αυτο το θεμα δεν νομιζω να δεις διαφορα
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113967/
> Αν το qos δεν σε εχει βοηθησει?? οταν ειναι ολα συνδεμενα ταυτοχρονα ... ισως επειδη εχει καλυτερη μνημη που βοηθαει να μην "μπουκωνει - κολλαει" οταν ειναι πολλες συσκευες ταυτοχρονα
> Εκτος αν εχει θεμα και η γραμμη


 Το qos το έχω ρυθμίσει να έχει προτεραιότητα το mag 250. Στην πράξη δεν αισθάνομαι να είδα διαφορά. 
Απλά είπα επειδη εχει καλυτερη μνημη μηπως βοηθαει να μην "μπουκωνει - κολλαει" οταν ειναι πολλες συσκευες ταυτοχρονα.
Οπότε μένω όπως ειμαι και περιμένω πότε θα πάρει το καφαο που ανήκω οπτικές ίνες. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## cca

> Το qos το έχω ρυθμίσει να έχει προτεραιότητα το mag 250. Στην πράξη δεν αισθάνομαι να είδα διαφορά. 
> Απλά είπα επειδη εχει καλυτερη μνημη μηπως βοηθαει να μην "μπουκωνει - κολλαει" οταν ειναι πολλες συσκευες ταυτοχρονα.
> Οπότε μένω όπως ειμαι και περιμένω πότε θα πάρει το καφαο που ανήκω οπτικές ίνες. 
> Ευχαριστώ


Ποιο QoS έχει το μοντέλο σου; Ρωτάω γιατί τα ακριβότερα Asus έχουν το Adaptive QoS το οποίο δουλεύει πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## ferongr

Σίγουρα Traditional. Και το AC52U Traditional έχει. Πάντως και για το Adaptive QOS δεν έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια καθώς δεν έχει πολύ καλή κατηγοριοποίηση και δεν διαχειρίζεται σωστά τις προτεραιότητες.

----------


## cca

> Σίγουρα Traditional. Και το AC52U Traditional έχει. Πάντως και για το Adaptive QOS δεν έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια καθώς δεν έχει πολύ καλή κατηγοριοποίηση και δεν διαχειρίζεται σωστά τις προτεραιότητες.


Ένας γνωστός μου που έχει το DSL-AC68U με το Adaptive QoS έφτιαξε κάποιες διακοπές ήχου που είχε στην VoIP τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ. Εγώ επίσης το χρησιμοποιώ στο RT-AC56U μου με καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## babis3g

adaptive qos εχει μονο το dsl ac68u, δεν θα μπει σε κανενα αλλο για τωρα

----------


## takhs764

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια ειμαι και εγω κατωχος του συγκεκρημενου μοντελου πολυ ευχαριστημενος καλα εκανα και ακουσα babis3g θελω να ενεργοποιησω  Dual WAN με ενα usb μοντεμ ρουτερ huawei ξερει κανει? το εχει κανει να μου γραψει πως γινετε η αν υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος

----------


## babis3g

> καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια ειμαι και εγω κατωχος του συγκεκρημενου μοντελου πολυ ευχαριστημενος καλα εκανα και ακουσα babis3g θελω να ενεργοποιησω  Dual WAN με ενα usb μοντεμ ρουτερ huawei ξερει κανει? το εχει κανει να μου γραψει πως γινετε η αν υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος


ευχαριστω, αλλα αν το ηξερα οτι το θελεις για duan wan θα σου ελεγα να παρεις αλλο (πολυ βασικο το dual wan) ...
δηλαδη δουλευει αλλα εχει θεματα, πχ μπορει να πεσει η πρωτη συνδεση και να δουλεψει κανονικα η δευτερη, και να μην επναλεθλει ποτε η πρωτη ... 'η να να μην ενργοποιηθει καθολου η δευτερη κλπ
Παντως o βασικος οδηγος εδω
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011719/
μην περιμενεις πολλα, μονο μεσω IP εχει rules

----------


## takhs764

> ευχαριστω, αλλα αν το ηξερα οτι το θελεις για duan wan θα σου ελεγα να παρεις αλλο (πολυ βασικο το dual wan) ...
> δηλαδη δουλευει αλλα εχει θεματα, πχ μπορει να πεσει η πρωτη συνδεση και να δουλεψει κανονικα η δευτερη, και να μην επναλεθλει ποτε η πρωτη ... 'η να να μην ενργοποιηθει καθολου η δευτερη κλπ
> Παντως o βασικος οδηγος εδω
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1011719/
> μην περιμενεις πολλα, μονο μεσω IP εχει rules


οχι τοτε δεν εψαχνα κατι τετοιο στην πορεια μου βγηκε το dual wan (μην περιμενεις πολλα, μονο μεσω IP εχει rules) τι ενοεις?

----------


## babis3g

> οχι τοτε δεν εψαχνα κατι τετοιο στην πορεια μου βγηκε το dual wan (μην περιμενεις πολλα, μονο μεσω IP εχει rules) τι ενοεις?


δεν εχει rules οπως μεσω port, lan, firewall, αναλογα την γραμμη σε speed κλπ, μονο βαζεις την IP που θα μοιρασεις την γραμμη, κατι ειναι και αυτο, αλλα ειναι πολυ βασικο στο load balance

----------


## batouska

Εν τελει Μπάμπη μου φαίνεται τελικά πως το ac52u είναι πολύ κακό με την vodafone (πολλά λάθη). Αντίθετα το n14u (ιδιο firmware 9.1.2.3_438) δεν εχει σχεδον καθολου.

----------


## babis3g

Παροτι και τα 2 ειναι mediatek ειναι αλλα chipset ... αν δεν σου κανουν προβλημα τα λαθη μην ανυσηχεις ... ενεργοποιησε το espn στο stable και προφανως αργοτερα να πετυχεις καποιο λογισμικο να ειναι λιγο καλυτερα

----------


## ch_dimitris

Για όποιον το θέλει υπάρχει σε προσφορά στα 69 ευρώ 

https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Προσωπικά πήρα ένα και θα επανέλθω όταν το έχω στα χέρια μου. Είμαι σε VODAFONE και ελπίζω να μην έχω προβλήματα.

----------


## skyrian1

Μετα απο δυο μηνες χρησης του MODEM (AC 55U) δεν καταφερα να το κανω να δουλεψει σωστα (συνεχης αποσυνδεσεις internet wifi και ethernet) συνεδεσα παλι το modem της vodafone ( ZXHN H108N). Που μπορω να αποτανθω για να ζητησω να το αντικαταστησουν γιατι μαλλον ειναι προβληματικο.

----------


## babis3g

> Μετα απο δυο μηνες χρησης του MODEM (AC 55U) δεν καταφερα να το κανω να δουλεψει σωστα (συνεχης αποσυνδεσεις internet wifi και ethernet) συνεδεσα παλι το modem της vodafone ( ZXHN H108N). Που μπορω να αποτανθω για να ζητησω να το αντικαταστησουν γιατι μαλλον ειναι προβληματικο.


Στο μαγαζι που πηρες θα πρεπει να το κανονισεις και να ανεφερεις τα προβληματα που σου κανει

εν τω μεταξυ μετα απο τυχον αναβαθμησ λογισμικου, εχεις κανει reset απο το κουμπακι πισω πατωντας το γυρω στα 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη?

----------


## skyrian1

Ναι εχω ακολουθησει τις οδηγιες σου κατα γραμμα αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα

----------


## babis3g

Εφοσον σου κανει αποσυνδεσεις και το ethernet κοιτα μηπως ειχε θεμα η θυρα του, κουνησε το η σπρωξε το πιο μεσα κλπ, θα φανει στο pc τυχον αποσυνδεση, και αν ειναι το αναφερεις στο μαγαζι για αλλαγη

----------


## petalouditsa

Γεια σας και παλι. Αν και η θυρα ειναι closed στο Transmission υπαρχει κανονικο upload & download. Τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη θελω να αγορασω εναν αναμεταδοτη για να πιανει σε ολο το σπιτι το wi-fi . Δηλαδη το ac52u ειναι στον πρωτο οροφο , εγω στον 2ο παιρνω με καλωδιο απ τον 1ο και θελουμε το σημα να φτασει με καποιο τροπο στον 3ο. Πρεπει να αγορασω της ιδιας εταιρειας; Υπαρχει καποια καλη συμβατοτητα με μοντεμ/ρουτερ που συζηταμε;;

----------


## babis3g

εννοεις Access point, οχι δεν παιζει ρολο να ειναι της ιδιας εταιριας, αφου θα περασεις καλωδιο, προχωρα σε οποιο νομιζεις σε βολευει η θεωρεις καλο, τωρα δεν εχω ασχοληθει με αυτα για να σου συστησω κατι απο AP

----------


## ch_dimitris

Γεια σας και πάλι,

Το ASUS DSL-AC52U AC750 έχει την δυνατότητα να κάνεις έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο media file server μέσω της usb. Ξέρει κανείς τι ταχύτητες μεταφοράς, από και προς, πιάνει μέσω της θύρας usb?
Σκέπτομαι να πάρω αυτόν τον σκληρό. Ή είναι καλύτερο να πάρεις Cloud Disk σαν και αυτόν

Αν σας είναι εύκολο περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας


Δημήτρης

----------


## babis3g

απο οτι λενε τα παιδια γυρω στα 12 mbps ... 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...06#post5713806
Το ιδιο θα ειναι και στο dsl ac52
για τον σκληρο δεν ξερω, πιστευω καποιος που ασχολειται να σου πει, αλλα νομιζω πανω απο 1T μπορει να θελει δικο του τροφοδοτικο

----------


## ch_dimitris

> απο οτι λενε τα παιδια γυρω στα 12 mbps ... 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...06#post5713806
> Το ιδιο θα ειναι και στο dsl ac52
> για τον σκληρο δεν ξερω, πιστευω καποιος που ασχολειται να σου πει, αλλα νομιζω πανω απο 1T μπορει να θελει δικο του τροφοδοτικο


πολυ αργο δεν ειναι? Εχω επανω ενα USB Stick και παει με 13-16 ΜΒ/s και περιμενα οτι με σκληρο θα ηταν γρηγοροτερο...

----------


## babis3g

Γνωμη μου, Δεν νομιζω, αλλα usb 2:0 πανε πολυ πιο λιγο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...74#post5545874
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...99#post5546099

----------


## chaos38

Να κανω μια ερώτηση αν εχει κάποιος μια σχετική εμπειρία...θα αγοράζατε από Αμαζον μεταχειρισμένο το ρουτερ ?

https://www.amazon.it/gp/offer-listi...condition=used

Αναφέρομαι σε αυτά που ειναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση....

Γιατι και με την χρήση ενδοκοινοτικών συναλλαγών η τελική τιμη με τα μεταφορικα ειναι στα 60€...

----------


## stavpal

με 75€ είχε παίξει προσφορά από κίτρινομάγαζο πριν μερικούς μήνες καινούριο....αν σου κάτσει η στραβή δε νομίζω να έχεις εγγύηση. Γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει.

----------


## nikosgnr

Σαν πολύς καιρός δεν έχει περάσει απο το τελευταίο Update?

----------


## famous-walker

Γιατί όχι; Μια χαρά σταθερό είναι το ρούτερ με το τελευταίο firmware. 

Με το SNR στα 3 dB, στον μήνα φτάνει δεν φτάνει τα 1000 crc errors.

----------


## nikosgnr

Μωρέ ναι. Και 'γω δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα..

Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση σε σχέση με πρίν και τη συχνότητα ακόμα και των Beta Firmware που έδιναν.

----------


## chaos38

> με 75€ είχε παίξει προσφορά από κίτρινομάγαζο πριν μερικούς μήνες καινούριο....αν σου κάτσει η στραβή δε νομίζω να έχεις εγγύηση. Γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει.


Εχει 2 χρονια εγγυηση κανονικά και δυνατοτητα επιστροφής σε 30 ημέρες...
ρωτάω αν καποιος εχει εμπειρία σε τι κατάσταση ειναι γενικά τα μεταχειρισμενα η'  refurbrished (δεν ξέρω τι από τα δυο ειναι) του Αμαζον

----------


## sdikr

> Μωρέ ναι. Και 'γω δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα..
> 
> Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση σε σχέση με πρίν και τη συχνότητα ακόμα και των Beta Firmware που έδιναν.


Κινέζικη Πρωτοχρονιά εναν μήνα όλα υπολειτουργούν

----------


## ferongr

SSD σε θήκη πιάνει γύρω στα 18-19MB/s. Γενικά η USB2 περιορίζει πολύ την ταχύτητα.

----------


## babis3g

Πριν ενα μηνα το τελευταιο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...31#post6322631
ποσο πιο συχνα?  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Πριν ενα μηνα το τελευταιο
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...31#post6322631
> ποσο πιο συχνα?


Μας έχεις καταντήσει εξαρτώμενους, θα ανοίξουμε FA (firmware anonymous)  :Razz:

----------


## nikosgnr

> Πριν ενα μηνα το τελευταιο
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...31#post6322631
> ποσο πιο συχνα?


Μου 'χε διαφύγει τελείως αυτό.. Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Μας έχεις καταντήσει εξαρτώμενους, θα ανοίξουμε FA (firmware anonymous)


Nαι καπου εχεις δικιο, επρεπε να τα βαζουν στο site τους και οχι να μας το δινουν στα forums

----------


## ch_dimitris

> Εχει 2 χρονια εγγυηση κανονικά και δυνατοτητα επιστροφής σε 30 ημέρες...
> ρωτάω αν καποιος εχει εμπειρία σε τι κατάσταση ειναι γενικά τα μεταχειρισμενα η'  refurbrished (δεν ξέρω τι από τα δυο ειναι) του Αμαζον


Φιλε μου και εγω τετοιο πηρα και οταν ηρθε ....ειχε μονο δυο γρατζουνιες στο κουτι...μεσα ηταν ακομα στην ζελατινα.

----------


## Nerven

Το τελευταίο καιρό έχω πλέον VDSL, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω tweaking τα settings (snr) του ρούτερ όπως έκανα με την adsl μπας και πάρω κανένα mbit παραπάνω.

Δεν είμαι κοντά σε καμπίνα και συγχρονίζω με 4999/36000

ΌΛα στο default με BETA fw.

----------


## famous-walker

Δεν σου φτάνουν τα 4 mb/s που κατεβάζεις;

----------


## babis3g

ΑΝ και ειναι γραμμενο πιο πισω, επι συντομια, Κλεισε το Dynamic Line Adjustment και θα δεις το stability adjustment (vdsl) και δοκιμασε απο το 3-9

----------


## Nerven

> Δεν σου φτάνουν τα 4 mb/s που κατεβάζεις;



Ελπίζω να μην περιμενεις απάντηση, μάλλον ξεχνάς σε τι forum βρισκόμαστε.





> ΑΝ και ειναι γραμμενο πιο πισω, επι συντομια, Κλεισε το Dynamic Line Adjustment και θα δεις το stability adjustment (vdsl) και δοκιμασε απο το 3-9


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ θα δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## famous-walker

Όχι δεν ξεχνάω καθόλου. Από τα 14/1 mbps που είμαι τώρα, δεν θα με χάλαγε να συγχρόνιζα στα δικά σου.

----------


## nikosgnr

Έχει κάνεις άλλος θέμα στο να μην εμφανίζονται οι συνδεδεμένες συσκευές απο Network Map?

Επίσης το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο DHCP Server. Στο MAC Address δεν εμφανίζει το παράθυρο να επιλέξεις συσκευή.

Έχω δοκιμάσει με διαφορετικούς Browser, καθάρισα τη Cache αλλά καμία αλλαγή.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχει κάνεις άλλος θέμα στο να μην εμφανίζονται οι συνδεδεμένες συσκευές απο Network Map?
> 
> Επίσης το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο DHCP Server. Στο MAC Address δεν εμφανίζει το παράθυρο να επιλέξεις συσκευή.
> 
> Έχω δοκιμάσει με διαφορετικούς Browser, καθάρισα τη Cache αλλά καμία αλλαγή.


Fixed. Υπήρχε τελικά χαρακτήρας στην ονομασία της συσκευής που δεν αναγνωριζόταν.

----------


## psolord

:Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## babis3g

το εβαλα μετα απο καιρο επανω (ειχα το dsl ac88) με την σημερινη v9.1.2.3_473 καμια διαφορα στη ταχυτητα (snr 9 που δινει ο οτε) αλλα ετσι επειδη εχω καιρο

----------


## th3m1s

Βγηκε νεο update? Ειμαι στο 1.1.2.3.438.

----------


## babis3g

> Βγηκε νεο update? Ειμαι στο 1.1.2.3.438.


ναι εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...88#post6346888

----------


## th3m1s

Οκ σ'ευχαριστω θα το περασω αυριο.

----------


## batouska

Η μόνη διαφορά στο νέο (473) είναι η ελάτωση των crc errors (για το AC52). Αλλά στο N14U πήρα και 1,5Mbps πάνω. 
Όπως ξανα είπαμε παρ'ότι είναι και τα δύο mediatek έχουν εν τέλει διαφορές.

----------


## chaos38

καλησπερα προσπαθω να συνδεσω  εδω και 3 ωρες το ac52 με το speedport enrty για να εχω voip ακολουθω τα tutorials που βρισκω για αλλα router asus   αλλα δεν μπορω να τα καταφερω με τις γνωσεις μου....
ειναι ευκολο καποιος φιλος για μια βοηθεια βημα βημα,,,please!!!!

προσπαθησα συμφωνα μ αυτες τις οδηγιες... 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post5840970

αλλα και αυτες https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121

τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο συνδεουμε και στα δυο?


Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα


edit 

ακολουθωντας το 2ο tutorial ......
το asus συνδεεται κανονικα στο internet....αλλα speedport το μονο που αναβει ειναι τα παρακατω led ...λογικο?

----------


## babis3g

σιγουρα εκανες οτι λεει το πρωτο λινκ? αν εχεις το 724?
αλλαξες ip στο Asus?
το τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο παει μονο στο speedport, δοκιμασε τη θυρα 1
κανε επανακινηση και στα 2

----------


## chaos38

Εχω το speedport entry όχι το 724 αλλα έψαχνα δεξιά αριστερά για λύση....

Πριν λίγο ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες απο το 2o link

Ενεργοποίησα απο το menu του speedport  το Wan(lan)...έκανε reboot ....μετα άλλαξα την ip σε 192.168.2.1

και όλα αυτά εχοντας το router συνδεδεμένο με το pc μέσω lan2

Στην συνέχεια  αλλαξα την συνδεσμολογια  έβγαλα το Ethernet καλώδιο απο την lan 2 του speedport και
σύνδεσα τα 2 ρουτερ μέσω  lan 1  και στα δυο και  το asus μέσω lan 2 με ethernet στο pc και ταυτόχρονα και το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο (πριζα)  

Αφου το Asus είχε ήδη  τους κωδικους του ίντερνετ  πηγα και ενεργοποιησα την ρυθμιση 

 PPPoE Relay -->Enable (στο Wan-NAT Pasthrough)

και έκανα και στα 2 reboot και περίμενα...

αποτέλεσμα αυτο που περιεγραψα....

στο Asus ιντερνετ κανονικά το speedport σαν νεκρό ...

το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο το εχω μονο πάνω στο Asus..(απο την πριζα εννοω).και το τηλέφωνο φυσικα στο speedport

συγνωμη αν τα γραφω πολυ απλοικα....

τι έχω κάνει λαθος η δεν εχω κανει ?

σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφερον...

----------


## Mormnak

Μπες στο Asus και δες εαν σου εμφανίζει το Speedport οπως στην παρακάτω εικόνα...
  επίσης άνοιξε τα Ports για το Voip... όπως εδώ...  

και τέλος έλεγξε το Firmware του Asus... Version 1.1.2.3_438 (το τελευταίο και πιο πρόσφατο εαν δεν κάνω λάθος..)

https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...Desk_Download/

Μπορεις να δοκιμάσεις και στο Speedport αντι για PPPoE   ''Link Type --> IP'' με τα παρακάτω Settings...


*Spoiler:*

----------


## chaos38

Σε Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου...μερικές ερωτήσεις  

ο τρόπος συνδέσμολογιας που περιγράφω είναι ο Σωστός?

Αν θυμαμε Καλά στο asus έχω βάλει την τελευταία beta Όχι την επισημη....χρειαζεται να βάλω την επισημη?  που βλέπω την έκδοση που έχω?

Αυτό που αναφέρεις με το speedport είναι 2ος τρόπος αν δεν δουλέψει αυτό που αναφερεις για το asus?

Και για να καταλάβω Ποιο απλά ...

το asus συνδέεται στην γραμμή ----συγχρονίζει και μετά με Ethernet συνδέεται το speedport το οποίο δεν συγχρονίζει απλά περνάει το ίντερνετ και παίρνουμε το voip?

Κάθε πληροφορία σας χρήσιμη ....

- - - Updated - - -

Με την διαδικασία  και την  συνδεσμολογία που ανέφερα παραπάνω και μπαίνοντας στο asus δεν μου δείχνει το speedport εκεί που μου αναφέρεις...

Και έτσι δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει και τις πόρτες για το voip....


EDIT...

*ΕΠΑΙΞΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!*

Τελικα έπαιξε με την αλλαγή που είπες να κανω στο Speedport και ταυτοχρονα χρεειαζόταν αλλαγή του* PPPoE Relay* σε *disable*

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Παντως καπου πρεπει να μαζευτουν οι οδηγιες και να γινουν sticky....για να τις βρισκει λιγο ευκολα... καθε επομενος ερασιτεχνης... :Smile:

----------


## nemesis1

Έχω εδώ και λίγο καιρό το 438 πάνω και σήμερα (όπως και άλλες φορές) δεν μπορούσα να μπω στο interface με τίποτα.

Απλά φορτώνει στο άπειρο.
Ούτε remote, ούτε απο το app που κυκλοφορεί στο Play Store.

Έχει κανονικά net, wifi, τα πάντα, απλά δεν logάρεις στο UI με τίποτα.

Μοναδική λύση το σβήσιμο/άναμμα.

Ερώτηση, μπορώ να πάω "πίσω" στα FW όπως όταν πηγαίνω "μπροστά" ?
Κοινώς να κάνω downgrade ή όχι?

----------


## stavpal

και μένα κάνει τα ίδια κάθε τόσο. Κολλάει, πολλές φορές δε δουλεύει το ipv6 και πρέπει να το κλείσω από πίσω. Με soft reboot από το ui (πριν κολλήσει) δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## babis3g

καλο ειναι μετα απο καθε αναβαθμηση να γινεται reset
δοκιμασε με το band control & κλεισιμο το wmm αν κανει διαφορα

ο λογισμικο 1.1.2.2_17  λενε οτι παει καλα ή το πρηγουμενο που ειχες αν ειναι οκ μπορει να το ξανα βαλεις (γινεται downgrade) αλλα καλο ειναι να γινει reset μετα το περασμα λογισμικο

υπαρχει και καινουριο beta εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...88#post6346888
στα εξω forum, λενε οτι παει καλα γενικα

----------


## nemesis1

> καλο ειναι μετα απο καθε αναβαθμηση να γινεται reset
> δοκιμασε με το band control & κλεισιμο το wmm αν κανει διαφορα
> 
> ο λογισμικο 1.1.2.2_17 λενε οτι παει καλα ή το πρηγουμενο που ειχες αν ειναι οκ μπορει να το ξανα βαλεις (γινεται downgrade) αλλα καλο ειναι να γινει reset μετα το περασμα λογισμικο
> 
> υπαρχει και καινουριο beta εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...88#post6346888
> στα εξω forum, λενε οτι παει καλα γενικα


Είναι δυνατόν σε incremental updates να κάνουμε reset?
Δεν υπάρχει λογική σε κάτι τέτοιο, αλίμονο αν πρέπει να ξαναστήνω το modem κάθε φορά που κάποιο update διορθώνει bug!

Το 1.1.2.2_17 είναι του 2016 και κολλάω να πάω τόσο πίσω.
Αφού μπορώ να κάνω άνετα downgrade θα το βρώ που θα πάει.

*Το band control και το wmm που το βρίσκω?* δεν είδα πουθενά στο menu κάτι.

Εν τω μεταξύ, ότι να ναι είναι στην ονομασία των FW, ποιο ερασιτέχνες δεν γίνεται.

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω τι εννοεις incremental αλλα ναι ειναι πολυ βασικο να κανεις reset για μην περναει πιθανον bug απο προηγουμενο λογισμικο ή γινεται conflict με τυχον καινουριες ρυθμισεις και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη οχι back up file απο παλιο λογισμικο
Αν το ψαξεις θα δεις οτι πολλοι κατασκευαστες modem το συνιστουν και αν ψαξεις τα asus topics και οχι μονο, πολλα προβληματα εφτιαξαν μετα απο reset

το bandwidth control (Channel bandwidth) ειναι στο wifi > general ... το wmm ειναι στο wifi > professional

πως δηλαδη επρεπε να εχουν τα ονομα των λογισμκων ? αν δεις αλλα μοντεμ σχεδον ολα με αριθμους ειναι και αυτα

----------


## nemesis1

Κάτσε ρε συ, τί σχέση έχει το wifi με το ότι δεν μπορώ να logάρω wired?

Γενικά μετά απο "χ" καιρό παρατηρώ ότι δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο interface του modem με κανένα τρόπο πλήν του On/Off του modem.

Το μηχάνημα λειτουργεί κανονικά σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα.

Edit: Για να κάνω manuall update κάνω unzip το αρχείο που κατέβασα ή το "δίνω" σαν zip ??

----------


## stavpal

να προσθέσω ότι έχω βάλει να γίνεται reboot κάθε εβδομάδα αλλά πάλι μπορεί να κολλήσει μετά από λίγο. Δηλαδή το scheduled reboot δεν βοηθάει.

----------


## nemesis1

> να προσθέσω ότι έχω βάλει να γίνεται reboot κάθε εβδομάδα αλλά πάλι μπορεί να κολλήσει μετά από λίγο. Δηλαδή το scheduled reboot δεν βοηθάει.



Καλά που το πες γιατί αυτό θα έκανα...
Αν ξερεις, κάνω unzip το file που κατεβάζω απο το site για update?

----------


## stavpal

Ναι κάνεις unzip και πας Administration > Firmware update > Browse - upload

----------


## babis3g

> Κάτσε ρε συ, τί σχέση έχει το wifi με το ότι δεν μπορώ να logάρω wired?
> 
> Γενικά μετά απο "χ" καιρό παρατηρώ ότι δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο interface του modem με κανένα τρόπο πλήν του On/Off του modem.
> 
> Το μηχάνημα λειτουργεί κανονικά σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα.
> 
> Edit: Για να κάνω manuall update κάνω unzip το αρχείο που κατέβασα ή το "δίνω" σαν zip ??


sorry, μαλλον θα τα μπερδεψα με αλλο topic / post και ειχα στο νου μου το ασυρματο

δοκιμασε το καινουριο beta _473, απο οτι διαβαζω παει καλα και δεν εχω δει να αναφερουν τετοιο θεμα, εμενα στο dsl ac 52 που εχω ιδιο, δεν μου ετυχε θεμα με log in ... απλα αν μπαινεις απο 2 συσκευες πρεπει να γινει log out απο τη μια ή να περιμενεις να τελειωσει το section λιγα λεπτα, πχ αν κλεισεις καποιο pc και ξεχασες να κανεις log in
Aν το προβλημα συνεχιστει να στειλουμε feedback αλλα αν δεν εχεις το τελευταιο beta θα σου πουν να το βαλεις

ναι πρεπει να κανεις unzip

- - - Updated - - -




> και μένα κάνει τα ίδια κάθε τόσο. Κολλάει, πολλές φορές δε δουλεύει το ipv6 και πρέπει να το κλείσω από πίσω. Με soft reboot από το ui (πριν κολλήσει) δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα.


δηλαδη δεν κανει log in και σε εσενα? δοκιμασες την τελευται beta _473 με reset?
αν ναι να το αναφερουμε

στο pc που συνηθως κανεις log in, δοκιμασε να του βαλεις στατικη (lan>dhcl server>asigh ip manually)

- - - Updated - - -

επισης αν σας βοηθησει στο administration > system ειναι μια ρυθμιση αν θυμαμαι (τωρα εχω το dsl ac88 επανω, για να δω) για να μενει συνεχεια log in, θελει 0 και εσεις του κανετε log out οταν νομιζετε
Default το 30

----------


## nemesis1

Απο στατική μπαίνω εγώ και οπότε logout δεν χρειάζεται, παρόλ'αυτά κάνω πάντα logout.

Έχει τύχει βέβαια να μπώ ταυτόχρονα απο κντ τότε βγάζει μήνυμα και στο λέει ότι πρέπει να κάνει logout ο "άλλος"

Χτες βράδυ να ξέρεις έστειλα feedback μεσα απο το UI του modem.

Βάζω τώρα το 473 και βλέπουμε, αν και δεν βάζω ποτέ beta στις συσκευές μου.
Reset ΔΕΝ θα κάνω.

PS: Επίσης κανε μια καλή και πες τους ότι "χρειάζεται να μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε το minimum time για auto-logout κάτω απο 10 λεπτά που είναι τώρα"

----------


## babis3g

θα βαλω μετα αργα το δικο μου επανω να δω γιατι θα φυγω τωρα, αλλα δεν προσεξα τετοιο θεμα με log in

αυτο που σου λεει log out ο αλλος, ναι ενας τη φορα 'η περιμενεις ο αλλος να τελειωσει το section (λιγα λεπτα περιμενεις) αυτο παει σωστα δεν εχει θεμα ετσι ειναι κατασκευασμενο

επισης αν εχεις ορισει Allow only specified IP address μονο τα 1-4 pc που ορισες με ip θα κανουν log in, οχι τα αλλα, μονο με ενα απο τα 1-4 αλλα και αυτα μια το φορα κανουν log in

θα το πω για τα 10 λεπτα log out

----------


## stavpal

> δηλαδη δεν κανει log in και σε εσενα? δοκιμασες την τελευται beta _473 με reset?
> αν ναι να το αναφερουμε


Δεν έχω προλάβει να βάλω την 473, με την 428 είμαι. Είχα κάνει reset πριν κάποιο καιρό και δεν βοήθησε. Δεν βγάζει αυτό το error του στυλ "already logged in" απλά δεν φορτώνει η σελίδα. Αν πάω να μπω από το app στο android βγάζει error. Μόνο αν πάω μέσω telnet και κάνω reboot (busybox reboot) ξεκολλάει για λίγο.

Θα δοκιμάσω την 473.

----------


## oasis21

παιδια καλησπερα θελω να ρωτησω κατι επειδη εχω cosmote psdn  θελω να ενεργοποιησω το cosmote my wifi απαραιτητη προϋποθεση ειναι να εχω το ρουτερ της cosmote to speedport στην γραμμη. επειδη με το asus ειμαι ευχαριστημενος μπορω να εχω παραλληλα και τα δυο σε λειτουργια ? να κουμπωσω δηλαδη το asus στο speedport η αντιθετα ? ευχαριστω

----------


## chaos38

γινεται φιλε μου , αν δεις μερικα post πιο πισω αναφερω τον τροπο που μου δουλεψε στην περιπτωση μου αναλυτικα....

----------


## oasis21

το ειδα φιλε μου αλλα εγω δεν εχω voip τηλεφωνο η γραμμη είναι psdn γι αυτο ρωτησα

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω κανει και σε pstn, δες το αναλογo topic, εχω καιρο να μπω

----------


## stavpal

όπως το καταλαβαίνω μπορείς να σεταρεις κανονικά το speedport και από  πισω να συνδεσεις το Asus που να μοιραζει wifi και lan.

----------


## chaos38

Να ρωτήσω κατι.....φιλος εχει vdsl 50 απο vodafone με τηλεφωνια pots και σκεφτεται να παρει το ac52 ή το ac55....σε περιπτωση που στο μέλλον αν του αλλαξουν την τηλεφωνια σε voip θα μπορεσει να παιξει με το ZTE ZXHN H267A και να μπει σε bridge? οπως παιζει το speedport?

1ο το asus και 2o το zte .....

----------


## batouska

παρατηρησα ενα bug στην 473 του ac52. Μετα από 1 μερα δεν με αφήνει να έχω προσβαση στο router. Με μια επανεκινηση από το on/off επανερχεται αλλά νομιζα πως ητανε τυχαιο. 4η φορα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα είναι αρκετες φορες. Στο N14U δεν παρατηρησα κατι αντιστοιχο.

----------


## babis3g

> παρατηρησα ενα bug στην 473 του ac52. Μετα από 1 μερα δεν με αφήνει να έχω προσβαση στο router. Με μια επανεκινηση από το on/off επανερχεται αλλά νομιζα πως ητανε τυχαιο. 4η φορα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα είναι αρκετες φορες. Στο N14U δεν παρατηρησα κατι αντιστοιχο.


καποιος φιλος αναφερε το ιδιο ... αλλα εγω τωρα που το εχω επανω 2 μερες δεν προσεξα προβλημα στο log in, δοκιμασε με το Auto Logout στο 0, αν ειναι εκει προβλημα
στειλε feedback να το αναφερεις και θα τους ειδοποιησω
εγω εχω την βετα 9.1.2.3_473 ... εχεις την official?

- - - Updated - - -

edit

λεω, οχι σιγουρα αλλα επειδη διαβασα αναφορες για χακαρισματα ... εχετε vpn ενεργο, προσβαση σε wan απο εξω ανοιχτο, ipv6 (δεν εχει firewall), ping from wan (firewall) κλπ ???
πχ ενα πραδειγμα, αλλα ειναι και αλλα τελευταια
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...Language=en-us

----------


## chaos38

παρατηρώ καποιες φορές την ημέρα  με το wifi 5ghz  να κάνει διακοπές και ...ενώ δείχνει συνδεδεμένο δεν εχω ιντερενετ ....αποσυνδεω και επανασυνδεω και μπαίνει  ξανά....με τα 2.4ghz κανενα θέμα...
Δοκίμασα και beta και επίσημο firm....έκανα και αλλαγές στο κανάλι ...εκανα και enable-disable-enable το radio  (καπου το διαβασα) αλλα παλι το παρατηρώ...

εχω τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις...

εχει κανεις καμια ιδέα?

με λίγο Google ειδα οτι υπάρχουν αναφορές  για αντίστοιχο θέμα  σε διάφορα router της asus...

----------


## babis3g

> παρατηρώ καποιες φορές την ημέρα  με το wifi 5ghz  να κάνει διακοπές και ...ενώ δείχνει συνδεδεμένο δεν εχω ιντερενετ ....αποσυνδεω και επανασυνδεω και μπαίνει  ξανά....με τα 2.4ghz κανενα θέμα...
> Δοκίμασα και beta και επίσημο firm....έκανα και αλλαγές στο κανάλι ...εκανα και enable-disable-enable το radio  (καπου το διαβασα) αλλα παλι το παρατηρώ...
> 
> εχω τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις...
> 
> εχει κανεις καμια ιδέα?
> 
> με λίγο Google ειδα οτι υπάρχουν αναφορές  για αντίστοιχο θέμα  σε διάφορα router της asus...


Δοκιμαζεις τα καλσσικα, αλλο καναλι το 20 mhz κλπ
Nαι τελευταια κανουν πολλοι παραπονο με αρκετα μοντελα τους για το ασυρματο με σκαμπ-ανεβασματα, μαλλον θα στειελεις feedback ή θα βαλεις κανα παλιο λογισμικο αν δεν ανυσηχεις για hack

----------


## chaos38

Ναι αλλα στα 20mhz χάνω ταχύτητα σύνδεσης....απο 300Mbps σε 144Mbps και φτάνω την ταχύτητα των 2.4Ghz
Με παλαιοτερα firm , ποιο ειναι το πρόβλημα με hack που αναφέρεις?

----------


## babis3g

> Ναι αλλα στα 20mhz χάνω ταχύτητα σύνδεσης....απο 300Mbps σε 144Mbps και φτάνω την ταχύτητα των 2.4Ghz
> Με παλαιοτερα firm , ποιο ειναι το πρόβλημα με hack που αναφέρεις?


δυστυχως κατι εχουν πειραξει (στα wifi drivers που μαλλον δεν το ξερουν ουτε οι ιδιοι γιατι μαλλον η αλλαγη ειναι απο την mediatek χωρις να το ζητησει η asus γιατι χρηστης οταν το πρωτο ανεφερε η asus ειπε δεν πειραξε τιποτα, ενω βρηκε στο source code που ηταν αλλαγμενα wifi drivers και ακομα ψαχνονται) και εχει επιρεασει το ασυρματο.
Αν στειλεις feedback μου το λες να τους ενημερωσω, αν κοιταξουν ποιο γρηγορα την περιπτωση σου

το μαλλον hack (που πιστευουν χρηστες στο asus forum) εχουν ανεφερθει τελευταια μερικα πιθανον κρουσματα σε οσους εχουν wan ping, wan remote access (κυριος) ενεργο ... και θελει προσοχη ισως και τα ipv6 on/enable (δεν εχει firewall) & ισως χρηση vpn κλπ

- - - Updated - - -




> παρατηρησα ενα bug στην 473 του ac52. Μετα από 1 μερα δεν με αφήνει να έχω προσβαση στο router. Με μια επανεκινηση από το on/off επανερχεται αλλά νομιζα πως ητανε τυχαιο. 4η φορα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα είναι αρκετες φορες. Στο N14U δεν παρατηρησα κατι αντιστοιχο.


και για τον αλλο φιλο που ανεφερε παρομοιο log in προβλημα ... τελικα σπανια αλλα εκανε και σε εμενα ... βρηκα την λυση για τωρα να μην κανουμε reboot
του αρεσει αυτο το link που κανει log in κανονικα απο εκει
http://192.168.1.1/index2.asp
αναφερθηκε και θα δουμε τι θα φτιαξουν

----------


## chaos38

έστειλα feedback αμεσα....,περιέγραψα χοντρικά το πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να στείλω και κατι άλλο?

----------


## babis3g

θα τους ενημερωσω, κοιτα και με αυτο το tool, μηπως πεφτει καποιος επανω
https://www.acrylicwifi.com/en/downl...anner-windows/
Αν εχεις κοντα καποιο τηλεφωνο ασυρματο βαλε το ποιο μακρυα

----------


## chaos38

Αυτο παίρνω  απο το πρόγραμμα ,δεν ξέρω αν εχω κάποιο θέμα....

----------


## babis3g

> έστειλα feedback αμεσα....,περιέγραψα χοντρικά το πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να στείλω και κατι άλλο?


αν δεν εβαλες στο comment box ... referred by bais3g, ξανα κανε το feedback γιατι δεν θα το βρουν αμεσα, εχουν πολλα feedbacks αυτη την εποχη, ευχαριστω

----------


## nemesis1

> και για τον αλλο φιλο που ανεφερε παρομοιο log in προβλημα ... τελικα σπανια αλλα εκανε και σε εμενα ... βρηκα την λυση για τωρα να μην κανουμε reboot
> του αρεσει αυτο το link που κανει log in κανονικα απο εκει
> http://192.168.1.1/index2.asp
> αναφερθηκε και θα δουμε τι θα φτιαξουν



Αυτή τη στιγμή το έχω το θέμα, πάτησα να συνδεθώ στο UI και φορτώνει στο άπειρο, δυστυχώς εμένα ούτε το link αυτό κάνει κάτι, τα ίδια και με αυτό.

Δεν θα κάνω reboot, περιμένω ιδέες..

----------


## babis3g

αλλη ιδεα εκτος να δοκιμασεις το auto log out στο 0 ... ειναι να δοκιμασεις αυτο
http://192.168.1.1/Main_Login.asp
αλλιως μαλλον θα περιμενουμε την επομενη αναβαθμηση

----------


## nemesis1

> αλλη ιδεα εκτος να δοκιμασεις το auto log out στο 0 ... ειναι να δοκιμασεις αυτο
> http://192.168.1.1/Main_Login.asp
> αλλιως μαλλον θα περιμενουμε την επομενη αναβαθμηση



Αυτό είναι που χρησιμοποιώ και δεν..
Δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί βοηθάει το "Auto Logout στο 0" αφού δεν έχω logarei στο router για πάνω απο βδομάδα.

----------


## babis3g

Μπορει να εχει bug το auto log out, αλλα αυτος ειναι υπολογισμος δικος μου γιατι μπηκε προσφατα, ισως βαζοντας στο 0 να βοηθησει γιατι ετισ το εχω εγω και εκτος μιας φορας που  ανεφερα δεν με αφησε να κανω log in, αλλα δεν χρειατηκε reboot
Ή μαλλον καποιες συγκεκριμενες ρυθμισεις που εχεις του κανει προβλημα
Eιπαν θα το κοιταξουν

- - - Updated - - -

by the way δοκιμασε αλλο browser για log in, εγω εχω firefox

- - - Updated - - -

πιθανη βοηθεια απο το support για το προβλημα του log in

Με firefox κανε χρηση για να γινει enable το Network Monitor ... με καποιον τροπο εδω (εγω εκανα τον 2ο στον 59.0.2)
_Select "Network" from the Web Developer menu_
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/...etwork_Monitor

και μετα δοκιμασε μονο το 192.168.1.1

Βαλε την φωτο να δουν
πχ

----------


## nemesis1

Να τους πεις οτi το router ΔΕΝ δίνει ποτέ απάντηση στο request του browser.

Αυτό που μας δείχνουν είναι σε router που δουλεύει και κάνει κανονικά respond.

Το έκανα και δεν κάνει τίποτα btw.

----------


## babis3g

ενταξει ευχαριστω ... αφου δεν δειχνει τιποτα η φωτο θα τους το πω, οποτε μαλλον δεν βοηθαει να βρεθει λυση, μαλλον θα παει σιγα σιγα το θεμα

----------


## batouska

> δυστυχως κατι εχουν πειραξει (στα wifi drivers που μαλλον δεν το ξερουν ουτε οι ιδιοι γιατι μαλλον η αλλαγη ειναι απο την mediatek χωρις να το ζητησει η asus γιατι χρηστης οταν το πρωτο ανεφερε η asus ειπε δεν πειραξε τιποτα, ενω βρηκε στο source code που ηταν αλλαγμενα wifi drivers και ακομα ψαχνονται) και εχει επιρεασει το ασυρματο.
> Αν στειλεις feedback μου το λες να τους ενημερωσω, αν κοιταξουν ποιο γρηγορα την περιπτωση σου
> 
> το μαλλον hack (που πιστευουν χρηστες στο asus forum) εχουν ανεφερθει τελευταια μερικα πιθανον κρουσματα σε οσους εχουν wan ping, wan remote access (κυριος) ενεργο ... και θελει προσοχη ισως και τα ipv6 on/enable (δεν εχει firewall) & ισως χρηση vpn κλπ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


babis3g
δεν ανταποκρίνεται ούτε έτσι. Το ιντερνετ δουλεύει κανονικά απλά πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ δεν υπάρχει. Είχα την βετα 473, έβαλα και την επίσημη αλλά εμφανίστηκε πάνω στην ημέρα το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Αναμένουμε....

----------


## stavpal

να πω και ένα άλλο bug...

Άμα κάνω reboot μέσα από το μενού το ipv6 σχεδόν πάντα (ή συχνά τουλάχιστον) δε δουλεύει. Πρέπει να πάω στο ipv6 μενού να το βάλω στο off, apply settings και μετά ξανά στο native για να δουλέψει. Μερικές φορές μπορεί να χρειαστεί cold start.

----------


## babis3g

ipv6 δεν το δοκιμασα γιατι δεν εχει firewall, αλλα παλια επερνε και 5 λεπτα να δουλεψει (να το εχεις υποψην, ισως να ειναι το ιδιο και στα τελεαυταια λογισμικα) παντως θα το αναφερω, ευχαριστω

----------


## nemesis1

Μετά απο 5 μέρες περίπου που δεν μπορούσα να logάρω, και εφόσον δεν το βλέπω να ξεκολλάει μόνο του, φλάσαρα ξανά την 345 που απ' ότι θυμάμαι, (αν θυμάμαι καλά) δεν είχε αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Θα ξανα-ενημερώσω για οτιδήποτε γίνει.

----------


## ferongr

Εγώ έχω την 1.1.2.3_438 και έχω χτυπήσει 50 μέρες uptime χωρίς προβλήματα, αν και το έχω υποβαθμίσει σε ρόλο WiFi access point.

----------


## nemesis1

Απο uptime μια χαρά πάει και πήγαινε πάντα.

Για δοκίμασε να logάρεις sto UI όμως.

----------


## ferongr

Φυσικά, πώς είδα τι uptime είχε;

----------


## babis3g

για το log in προβλημα ... μηπως εχετε και το ipv6 ενεργο?
WAN > Internet Connection > IP version > ipv4 μονο >  save > επανακινηση το modem > 192.168.1.1
και ενημερωστε αν κανει log in

----------


## nemesis1

> Φυσικά, πώς είδα τι uptime είχε;


 :Embarassed: 





> για το log in προβλημα ... μηπως εχετε και το ipv6 ενεργο?
> WAN > Internet Connection > IP version > ipv4 μονο >  save > επανακινηση το modem > 192.168.1.1
> και ενημερωστε αν κανει log in


Μα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε log in στο UI.

Πατάς την IP και απλά το βλέπεις να "φορτώνει" στο άπειρο χωρίς ποτε να φτάνει στον προορισμό.

Το τσέκαρα πάντως και ipv4 μόνο έχω τσεκαρισμένο.

----------


## nemesis1

> Μετά απο 5 μέρες περίπου που δεν μπορούσα να logάρω, και εφόσον δεν το βλέπω να ξεκολλάει μόνο του, φλάσαρα ξανά την 345 που απ' ότι θυμάμαι, (αν θυμάμαι καλά) δεν είχε αυτό το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Θα ξανα-ενημερώσω για οτιδήποτε γίνει.   17-04-18 στις 15:05


8 ημέρες μετά και ξανά το ίδιο βιολί.

Επόμενο βήμα reset (όταν βρώ χρόνο) και αναμένω να δω αν θα το ξανακάνει σε x μέρες.


EDIT: 25/04/2018 14:25 

Έγινε reset στο 345 και ξαναστήσιμο απο την αρχή  :Mad: 

Εάν δεν έφταιγε κι αυτό τότε, θα τους το στείλω πίσω και θα ζητήσω refund απο Asus πλέον. :Evil:

----------


## Nerven

Κάποια συμβουλή για τις παραμετροποιήσης του route μου για κάτι καλύτερο;  :Thinking: 

Vodafone 50

*Firmware Version:v9.1.2.3_473*





Μην σας μπερδεύει το καλώδιο που γυρνάει πίσω στην πρίζα, διώχνω το τηλέφωνο σε άλλο όροφο.
Cat6 ABB είναι η πρίζα και από αυτήν φεύγει καλώδιο cat6 περίπου 2,5 μέτρα και πάει καρφί στο κουτάκι του ΟΤΕ πάνω στο σπίτι μου.


===


Και μία με SNR 5db

----------


## nemesis1

> 8 ημέρες μετά και ξανά το ίδιο βιολί.
> 
> Επόμενο βήμα reset (όταν βρώ χρόνο) και αναμένω να δω αν θα το ξανακάνει σε x μέρες.
> 
> 
> EDIT: 25/04/2018 14:25 
> 
> Έγινε reset στο 345 και ξαναστήσιμο απο την αρχή 
> 
> Εάν δεν έφταιγε κι αυτό τότε, θα τους το στείλω πίσω και θα ζητήσω refund απο Asus πλέον.



11 μέρες μετά και όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει.

Το reset και το ξανασεταρισμα δούλεψαν.

Οπότε, αν κάνετε συχνά update το firm κάντε ενδιάμεσα και κανα reset.
Λογικά δεν θα χρειάζεται reset σε κάθε update αφού κι εμένα μου άρχισε τα προβλήματα αφού είχα φλασάρει 3-4 firm.

----------


## stavpal

Kαι εδώ (χωρίς να πολυκάνω login από το κινητό μέσω app) με την 438 έχω 23 μέρες uptime και (χτύπα ξύλο) όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι.
Btw έχω *απενεργοποιήσει* το auto reboot. Φαίνεται πως χειροτέρευε τα πράγματα.

----------


## nemesis1

> 11 μέρες μετά και όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει.
> 
> Το reset και το ξανασεταρισμα δούλεψαν.
> 
> Οπότε, αν κάνετε συχνά update το firm κάντε ενδιάμεσα και κανα reset.
> Λογικά δεν θα χρειάζεται reset σε κάθε update αφού κι εμένα μου άρχισε τα προβλήματα αφού είχα φλασάρει 3-4 firm.


Το γκαντέμιασα, σήμερα ξανά τα ίδια όπως και πριν....φορτώνει στο άπειρο...

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω δεδομένου ότι, έκανα downgrade και reset, θα πρέπει η Asus να δώσει λύση, babis3g καν' τους μια νύξη.

Edit το έχω και σε video τι κανει αν και καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## babis3g

εχει βγει καινουριο λογισμικο με τυχον fix στο προβλημα του log in (αλλα νομιζω το ειδες)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...43#post6375443
- Fixed possible cfg_manager stuck issue, leads to UI access failure.

ουτε και αυτο βοηθαει? αλλα θελει reset οπωςσδηποτε να μην περασει το bug σε αυτο
εγω που το ειχα 4 μερες δεν βρηκα προβλημα (auto log out 0)

----------


## nemesis1

> εχει βγει καινουριο λογισμικο με τυχον fix στο προβλημα του log in (αλλα νομιζω το ειδες)
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...43#post6375443
> - Fixed possible cfg_manager stuck issue, leads to UI access failure.
> 
> ουτε και αυτο βοηθαει? αλλα θελει reset οπωςσδηποτε να μην περασει το bug σε αυτο
> εγω που το ειχα 4 μερες δεν βρηκα προβλημα (auto log out 0)


Όχι δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι.
Οπότε πάμε πάλι για flash και reset και ξανα-μανα στήσιμο.

*EDIT:* Το 502 έγινε flash και κατόπιν reset και στήσιμο.

Για να δούμε   :Bless:  :Bless:

----------


## Nerven

Όταν λέτε reset μετά το firmware update εννοείτε με το κουμπάκι τις καρφίτσας που έχει από πίσω;

----------


## babis3g

ναι με ενα στυλο (μυτη) το πατας για περιπου 6-10 δευτερα συνεχομενα

----------


## famous-walker

Μου έβγαλε ότι βγήκε καινούριο firmware και έκανε downgrade στην προηγούμενη έκδοση!!!

Με το καινούριο firmware εάν επιλέξεις reboot κάνει firmware upgrade και reboot!!

Το δοκίμασα δυό φορές, αφού έκανα downgrade, μετά upgrade και πάλι έκανε το ίδιο.

----------


## babis3g

μαλλον προβλημα στους server τους

----------


## babis3g

Nαι υπαρχει προβλημα, το ξερουν και θα φτιαχτει

----------


## batouska

Στην κεντρική σελίδα network map -> clients -> δεν μου δείχνει της συνδεδεμένες συσκευές (firm 502).

----------


## nemesis1

> Στην κεντρική σελίδα network map -> clients -> δεν μου δείχνει της συνδεδεμένες συσκευές (firm 502).


Εμένα μια χαρά είναι και είμαι εξίσου στο 502..
Κανε ενα restart μην τυχόν κόλλησε.

----------


## babis3g

Ισως ενα απλο reboot να γινει (επανακινηση) να φτιαξει (χωρις reset) ... παντως σε μερικα λογισμικα ακομα εχει θεματακι με τους clients ... ακομα και να δουλευει, αν ειναι πολλες συσκευες 6+ δεν τις δειχνει παντα σωστα ... μαλλον θα μεινει κουσουρι στα asus

----------


## batouska

χμμ αυτό ήτανε το πρώτο που έκανα προτού γράψω εδώ. (συνδέονται 6 συσκευές συνολικά στο σπίτι)

πχ στην κεντρικη οθόνη μου δείχνει αυτήν την στιγμή 4 συσκευες συνδεδεμένες και μόλις πατήσω clients για να δω λεπτομερειες το παραθυρο δεξιά πάνω που δείχνει wired- wifi clients είναι κενό. Με refresh δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

----------


## babis3g

εστω και λαθος κατι επρεπε να δειχνει, μαλλον κατι οπως εχεις τις ρυθμισεις σου του κανει θεμα γιατι εγω δεν προσεξα να ειναι κενο οταν περασα την 502
Αν στειλεις feedback μου λες να το αναφερω, αλλα κανε πρωτα ενα reset

----------


## Nerven

Ξέρουμε αν και πως αφαιρούνται οι κεραίες 5GHz ?

----------


## stavpal

Δε νομίζω να αφαιρούνται οι κεραίες στο ac52u....

----------


## nikosgnr

> Στην κεντρική σελίδα network map -> clients -> δεν μου δείχνει της συνδεδεμένες συσκευές (firm 502).


Είχα το ίδιο θέμα.

Δες μήπως έχεις στις ονομασίες των συσκευών κάποιο ειδικό χαρακτήρα (σύμβολο π.χ.) που δεν το αναγνωρίζει.

Αν το αφαιρέσεις θα εμφανιστούν ξανά.

----------


## nap_46

Καλησπέρα, έπειτα από πολύ καιρό που διαβάζω το φόρουμ αποφάσισα και γω να γίνω μέλος στην παρέα σας και λόγω του ότι προχώρησα στην αγορά του asus. Θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια σχετικά με τις ρυθμίσεις αν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι γιατί βλέπω πολλά crc erros. Να τονίσω ότι το snr είναι ήδη στο 6 από τον πάροχο και όταν το έβαλα πάνω μια βδομάδα πριν η ταχύτητα ήταν στα 13500 και τώρα παρατηρώ μία πτώση.

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια...
Εχεις πειραξει το stability adjustment τερμα γκαζι, οποτε το snr που ειναι παλι στο 6 απο τον παροχο, μαλλον εισαι σε κλειδωμενο profile
Αν ειμαι σωστος και δεν κανω λαθος, τοτε η πτωση ταχυτητας ειναι απο τον παροχο
Κανε το stability disable να δουμε αν εχει διαφορα το snr και η ταχυτητα

Επισης το esnp (adsl) το βαζεις στο stable, ειναι καλυτερα για σταθεροτητα
Τα λαθη ειναι πολλα για interleaved profile, αλλα ως εχει αν δεν σου κανει προβλημα το αφηνεις ετσι και βαζεις 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα (απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου)

----------


## nap_46

Λογικά λόγω των πολλών crc που είχα θα κλειδώθηκε όταν θα πείραζα τις ρυθμίσεις. Έκανα ότι μου είπες θα το αφήσω μέχρι αύριο το βράδυ να δω πως θα πάει και θα κάνω και ένα τηλ. στον πάροχο να ξεκλειδωθεί το προφίλ. Σ'ευχαρισώ πολύ για την απάντηση πάντως!

----------


## batouska

> Είχα το ίδιο θέμα.
> 
> Δες μήπως έχεις στις ονομασίες των συσκευών κάποιο ειδικό χαρακτήρα (σύμβολο π.χ.) που δεν το αναγνωρίζει.
> 
> Αν το αφαιρέσεις θα εμφανιστούν ξανά.



απενεργοποίησα το wifi 2.4g (όπου είναι οι περισσότεροι πελάτες) και πλέον το εμφανίζει. 

Οπότε κάποια συσκευή το προκαλεί αυτό.

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## babis3g

τους ενημερωσα για τους special characters / symbol και ειπαν θα το κοιταξουν, ευχαριστω

----------


## Nerven

Μετά από πτώση ρεύματος σχεδόν κάθε φορά μου γυρνάει η γραμμή σε adsl και μετά εγώ κάθε φορά χειροκίνητα πρέπει να επιλέγω vdsl για να επανέλθει. 
Είναι κάποια ρύθμιση που μου ξεφεύγει;

----------


## stavpal

επίσης μετά από πτώση ρεύματος συχνά το ipv6 έχει κολλήσει και θέλει να το ανοιγοκλείσεις κανά δυο φορές και να κάνεις disable - enable το ipv6.

----------


## babis3g

στο administration > dsl settings βαζεις χειροκινητα dsl modulation vdsl, και δοκιμαζεις annex a ή b ( οποιο απο τα 2 δουλεψει με την γραμμη σου) και 17a profile (μπορει με forthnet ή σε μερικους παροχους πλην οτε να θελει 8a)
Για το ipv6 μαλλον θα στειλεις feedback form την ωρα που θα ξανα κολλησει γιατι ισως να αντοπισουν το προβλημα, αλλα εχε υποψην το ipv6 δεν εχει ακομα firewall

----------


## Nerven

> στο administration > dsl settings βαζεις χειροκινητα dsl modulation vdsl, και δοκιμαζεις annex a ή b ( οποιο απο τα 2 δουλεψει με την γραμμη σου) και 17a profile (μπορει με forthnet ή σε μερικους παροχους πλην οτε να θελει 8a)
> Για το ipv6 μαλλον θα στειλεις feedback form την ωρα που θα ξανα κολλησει γιατι ισως να αντοπισουν το προβλημα, αλλα εχε υποψην το ipv6 δεν εχει ακομα firewall



Έτσι τα έχω, παρολαυτα γυρνάει σε ADSL...




Vodafone 50.

- - - Updated - - -

Έχω μια υποψία αυτό γίνεται για το λόγο ότι το καφαο του ΟΤΕ δεν προλαβαίνει να κάνει το reboot μετά την επαναφορά του ρεύματος και με πετάει στο αστικό κέντρο με τρελό attenuation και ADSL.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε με annex B αν κλειδωνει στα κανονικα του

----------


## Nerven

Το Β δεν είναι για ISDN?

----------


## stavpal

ναι για ISDN ειναι

----------


## chaos38

Εδώ και αρκετό διάστημα μιλάω με την Asus για να βρει λύση σχετικά με τις αποσύνδεσεις στα 5Ghz ...η κατασταση με κάποια customized beta firm έχει βελτιωθεί λίγο..Αλλά τελική λύση και μονιμη δεν έχει βρεθεί

..και ένας φίλος που πηρε το 52U αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα ...ειδικά στα 80GHz το πρόβλημα είναι ποιο εντονο...

Έχει κάποιος άλλος φίλος αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα.??

λέτε να είναι hardware πρόβλημα?

----------


## babis3g

> Το Β δεν είναι για ISDN?





> ναι για ISDN ειναι


Ναι αλλα στο vdsl ειναι αλλο, ειναι band plan, κανονικα σε anne b επερεπε να κλειδωνει, οπου το asuw εχει θεμα και κλειδωνει σε annex A
Tωρα για το προβλημα ... αν δεν κλειδωσει με annex b ... στο wan > internet connection > για δοκιμη κανε delete το adsl profile ωστε αν ξανα τυχει να δουμε τι θα γινει

- - - Updated - - -

Ναι αναφερουν σε διαφορα μοντελα τους προβλημα με το ασυρματο ... μερικοι βρηκαν λυση με το 1.1.1.2

----------


## nikosgnr

Τελικά λειτουργεί σε κανέναν σωστά αυτό το ριμαδό-App τους (ASUS Router)?

Όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να κάνω δουλειά απο Wireless Settings στο More, δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα.

----------


## babis3g

ποιο λογισμικο εχεις?

----------


## nemesis1

> Τελικά λειτουργεί σε κανέναν σωστά αυτό το ριμαδό-App τους (ASUS Router)?
> 
> Όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να κάνω δουλειά απο Wireless Settings στο More, δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα.


Το app μου λειτουργεί μια χαρά και μάλιστα ακόμα και απομακρυσμένα. (οχι εντός δικτύου)
Είμαι στο beta v9.1.2.3_502

----------


## GSF

> Έχει κάποιος άλλος φίλος αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα.??
> 
> λέτε να είναι hardware πρόβλημα?


Εμένα πάντως δουλεύει μια χαρά το 5GHZ εδώ και καιρό, αν και το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για το κινητό νομίζω. Θα το κοιτάξω λίγο περισσότερο απο δω και πέρα να δω αν κάνει κάποια αποσύνδεση αλλά δεν έχω προσέξει κάτι τόσο καιρό.

----------


## nikosgnr

> ποιο λογισμικο εχεις?


Στο Router πλέον τη 502, με Reset μετά και όλα τα γνωστά.

Το έκανε και πρίν βέβαια. Μιλάω για iPhone.




> Το app μου λειτουργεί μια χαρά και μάλιστα ακόμα και απομακρυσμένα. (οχι εντός δικτύου)
> Είμαι στο beta v9.1.2.3_502


Πρίν απο λίγο καιρό λειτουργούσε σωστά και τα εμφάνιζε.

Πλέον εκεί δε δείχνει κάτι.

----------


## babis3g

αν κανεις επανακινηση το modem, εχει παλι θεμα? το δοκιμασες?

----------


## nikosgnr

Έχουν γίνει όλα.. Σου λέω έκανα και Update με Reset μετά.

Δεν εμφανίζει στο Wireless Settings τίποτα.

----------


## babis3g

Επειδη δεν μου απαντησαν ακομα, το ανεφερα και θα το κοιταξουν

----------


## nikosgnr

Thank you!

----------


## batouska

> Επειδη δεν μου απαντησαν ακομα, το ανεφερα και θα το κοιταξουν


Μπάμπη το VIP όπου είχε τα beta firmwares το ρίξανε;;;

----------


## babis3g

δες εδω

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...09#post6398909

λενε οτι δεν συμφωνησε με το νεο policy, αλλα εχω ακουσει που σκεφτοταν να το κλεισει πριν καιρο, απλα βρηκε αλλη αφορμη

Εδω σε εμας (μεχρι τωρα πρωτοι παγκοσμια)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1
και στο αλλο forum ειναι ολα τα beta
http://whatsyourrouter.com/mybb/forumdisplay.php?fid=6

----------


## th3m1s

Εχω το modem/router του θεματος και περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθει η vdsl 50mbps στη wind. Μου εδωσαν το technicolor tg788v v3. Τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανω αν θελω να εχω το asus πρωτο και το technicolor μονο για voip?

----------


## babis3g

στο asus αλλαζεις μονο την ip, λογικα οι αλλες ρυθμισεις μενουν ως εχει (αν και μπορει να μην χρειαζεται γιατι το tg788 αν θυμαμαι εχει αλλη ip range) ... δεν εχω το technicolor αλλα περιπου βρες παρομοιες ρυθμισεις (ισως μεσω dhcp) μαλλον θα κοιταξεις τα menu του ethernet, home network (καπου εκει) αλλα δεν ξερω αν σε αφησει να αλλαξεις κατι, δηλαδη αν ειναι παραμετροποιήσιμο

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post5840945

----------


## th3m1s

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, θα κανω τις δοκιμες μου και αν αντιμετωπισω καποιο προβλημα θα επανελθω.

----------


## nemesis1

> Όχι δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι.
> Οπότε πάμε πάλι για flash και reset και ξανα-μανα στήσιμο.
> 
> *EDIT:* Το 502 έγινε flash και κατόπιν reset και στήσιμο.
> 
> Για να δούμε



Φίλε babis3g όλα καλά με το 502 αλλά δεν δουλευει το reboot μέσα απο το UI με τιποτα.
Το πατάω και ενω βγάζει μήνυμα ότι θα γινει reboot αυτό δεν γινεται, πατησα αρκετές φορές αλλά τίποτα.

Δοκίμασα και απο το app και δίνει μήνυμα "Operation Failed", αν το πατήσεις ξανά βγάζει πάλι "Operation Failed" αλλά κάνει κανονικά reboot!!

Κάποιος άλλος αν μπορεί ας μας πεί αν έχει τα ίδια θέματα.

Τους είχα στείλει και feedback απο καιρό.

----------


## babis3g

ναι εχω ιδιο θεμα στο δικο μου dsl52 και το 502 λογισμικο ... το ανεφερα, και μου ζητησαν στοιχεια για δοκιμες ... αλλα οπως καταλαβατε αυτην την εποχη εδω κερκυρα ειμαι εξω (λιγο μπανιο, λιγο θεληματα, λιγο ψιλο δουλεις, κοιταω και ενα ψηφιακο ραδιοφωνο που πρεπει να παω καπου ψηλα ή σε παραλια για ληψεις απο μακρυα, καποτε τρωει και αυτο χρονο) και δεν τους απαντησα ... αυριο θα το βαλω επανω και θα το κοιταξω .. .παντως ναι ειχα ιδιο θεμα

----------


## nemesis1

Με την ησυχία σου, δεν είναι και κανένα σοβαρό bug.

Κάνε καμία βουτιά και για μας!

----------


## nikosgnr

Απο εκεί που είχα με τη 438 μαξ 50 CRC σε 14 μέρες+ πλέον μρ τη 502 βαράει 1300άρια+.

Τραγικό. Μάλλον θα επιστρέψω πίσω.

----------


## psolord

Στα εκατομμυρια των πακετων που περνανε, ειναι μηδενικη διαφορα αυτη. Δεν αξιζει καν τον κοπο.

----------


## nikosgnr

Πίστεψε με τη καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά με τις συσκευές που είναι συνδεδεμένες.

----------


## oasis21

παιδια καλησπερα θελω μια βοηθεια ειμαι cosmote και μου εστειλαν το speedport plus γιατι μου ειπαν οτι απο δω και περα το τηλεφωνο πρεπει να ειναι στο ρουτερ της cosmote παρο οτι παραμενω se pstn γραμμη δεν εχω vob γραμμη ετσι λοιπον εβγαλα το asus συνδεσα το speedport plus και θελω τωρα να εχω το asus μονο για το ιντερνετ μπορειται να μου δωσετε εναν οδηγο να το φτιαξω? ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

Αν βοηθησει δες εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post5908813

----------


## babis3g

> Φίλε babis3g όλα καλά με το 502 αλλά δεν δουλευει το reboot μέσα απο το UI με τιποτα.
> Το πατάω και ενω βγάζει μήνυμα ότι θα γινει reboot αυτό δεν γινεται, πατησα αρκετές φορές αλλά τίποτα.
> 
> Δοκίμασα και απο το app και δίνει μήνυμα "Operation Failed", αν το πατήσεις ξανά βγάζει πάλι "Operation Failed" αλλά κάνει κανονικά reboot!!
> 
> Κάποιος άλλος αν μπορεί ας μας πεί αν έχει τα ίδια θέματα.
> 
> Τους είχα στείλει και feedback απο καιρό.





> ναι εχω ιδιο θεμα στο δικο μου dsl52 και το 502 λογισμικο ... το ανεφερα, και μου ζητησαν στοιχεια για δοκιμες ... αλλα οπως καταλαβατε αυτην την εποχη εδω κερκυρα ειμαι εξω (λιγο μπανιο, λιγο θεληματα, λιγο ψιλο δουλεις, κοιταω και ενα ψηφιακο ραδιοφωνο που πρεπει να παω καπου ψηλα ή σε παραλια για ληψεις απο μακρυα, καποτε τρωει και αυτο χρονο) και δεν τους απαντησα ... αυριο θα το βαλω επανω και θα το κοιταξω .. .παντως ναι ειχα ιδιο θεμα


τωρα ασχοληθηκα ξανα, χτες και σημερα ειχα χρονο ... με το καινουριο λογισμικο φαινεται ιδιο προβλημα σε εμενα, και τους εστειλα μερικα log files ... αν εχω νεο θα ενημερωσω

----------


## nemesis1

Είσαι ωραίος.

Έχω εντοπίσει και ένα θεματάκι με το app όπου αν απενεργοποιήσεις το WiFi μέσω του app τότε γίνονται reset οι ρυθμίσεις του router, αλλάζει μάλιστα ακόμα και το όνομα του ssid!

Θέλω να το δω περισσότερο αυτό μιας και ίσως να ευθύνεται το App και όχι το firm της συσκευής.

----------


## babis3g

και εγω μαλλον βρηκα τι φταιει με το UI reboot, αυριο θα ανοιξουν και θα δουν τα emails οι τεχνικοι ... θα τους ενημερωσω και για το apps/wifi (ευχαριστω) γιατι δεν εχω android/ios να δοκιμασω, εχω μεινει στα παλια symbian (νόκια, ειχα παρει 2 τοτε και ακομα ειναι αθανατα)
Aν και καποια στιγμη πρεπει να παρω ενα φτηνο android για να δοκιμαζω το apps

----------


## babis3g

Βρηκαν το προβλημα με το reboot απο το UI και ειπαν θα φτιαχτει ...
Ομως δεν βρισκουν προβλημα απο το router app οταν κλεισεις το wifi (disable) , ουτε τους κανει reboot, ουτε reset, ολα κανονικα μου λενε ... καποια πραπανω πληροφορια αν βοηθησει? πχ τι κινηση εκανες πριν? ή τι τηλεφωνο?

----------


## nemesis1

> Βρηκαν το προβλημα με το reboot απο το UI και ειπαν θα φτιαχτει ...
> Ομως δεν βρισκουν προβλημα απο το router app οταν κλεισεις το wifi (disable) , ουτε τους κανει reboot, ουτε reset, ολα κανονικα μου λενε ... καποια πραπανω πληροφορια αν βοηθησει? πχ τι κινηση εκανες πριν? ή τι τηλεφωνο?


Μόλις το έκανα reproduce και το εκανε ξανα.
Μέσω του app εκλεισα το WiFi και οταν το ξανάνοιξα είχε κανει reset το Ssid name και μαλιστα είχε κενό στο password.
Αυτό και στα 2 κινητα που έχω! (το ενα ειναι Asus  :Clap:  :Whistle:  :Laughing: )

Νεότερο app απο αυτό δεν υπάρχει.



```
Συσκευή: Asus Zenfone2 (Model Number:ASUS_Z00AD)
App Version: 1.0.0.3.46
Android Version 5.0 -- Build Number LRX21.WW-2.20.40.206
```



```
Συσκευή: OnePlus One (Device model A0001)
App Version: 1.0.0.3.46
Android Version 6.0.1 -- CyanogenOs Version 13.1.2-ZNH2KAS3P0-bacon
```

----------


## babis3g

εκλεισες και τα 2 (2.4 & 5G) ή μονο το 2.4 / 5G ? ή δεν παιζει ρολο ποιο?

AN εκλεισες και τα 2 ποιο ηταν πρωτο? (2,4 ή 5G?)

----------


## nemesis1

> εκλεισες και τα 2 (2.4 & 5G) ή μονο το 2.4 / 5G ? ή δεν παιζει ρολο ποιο?
> 
> AN εκλεισες και τα 2 ποιο ηταν πρωτο? (2,4 ή 5G?)


Μονο 2,4 αφού αυτό δουλεύω μόνο.
5 δεν έχω δοκιμασει καθόλου

----------


## babis3g

τοτε το 5G ειναι ανοιχτο κανονικα ή το εκλεισες (για τυχον πιο λιγη ακτινοβολια, καποιες φορες αυτο κανω και εγω) αφου δεν το χρησιμοποιεις ποτε? απλα ρωταω οσο πιο αναλυτικα γινεται να δωσω λεπτομεριες, ευχαριστω

----------


## nemesis1

> τοτε το 5G ειναι ανοιχτο κανονικα ή το εκλεισες (για τυχον πιο λιγη ακτινοβολια, καποιες φορες αυτο κανω και εγω) αφου δεν το χρησιμοποιεις ποτε? απλα ρωταω οσο πιο αναλυτικα γινεται να δωσω λεπτομεριες, ευχαριστω


Καλά κάνεις και ρωτάς,

Το 5G είναι μόνιμα κλειστό και λειτουργώ το 2,4 μόνο.

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστω, εντοπισαν και αυτο το προβλημα, και θα το διορθωσουν

- - - Updated - - -

@ nemesis1 εστειλα μηνυμα

----------


## nikosgnr

Έχει περάσει κανείς το τελευταίο Update?

----------


## babis3g

Nαι εγω το _576, καλο φαινεται, περασα το λογισμικο και το αφησα για τωρα ... δεν κοιταξα αναλυτικα ακομα για τυχον προβληματα γιατι βαφω εξω και κατι μικρο δουλειες μεχρι την κυριακη

Το ac55 (μονο αυτο το μοντελο) εχει ακομα ενα θεμα με το ασυρματο led και θα το φτιαξουν

----------


## nikosgnr

Θα προχωρήσω και 'γω τότε γιατί με τη 502 δεν ήταν και ο,τι καλύτερο.

----------


## panths

Καλησπέρα. Έχω και γω το ASUS AC52U κι εχω το εξής πρόβλημα:
Το έχω συνδεμένο ενσύρματα με το TPLINK AV200 απο μπρίζα σε μπρίζα. Εδω και μερικές μέρες, αποσυνδέεται και συνδέεται μόνο του.Όταν δε, αποσυνδέεται, συνδέεται ασύρματα, αλλα ενω γίνεται σύνδεση δεν έχω ιντερνετ στον υπολογιστή. Ένα laptop και 2 κινητά που συνδέονται ασύρματα δεν έχουν θέμα κανένα. 
Είμαι συνδεμένος με ΟΤΕ
Καμμιά ιδέα;;;

----------


## babis3g

Aπο το lan του Αsus δινεις στο AP? πως το συνδεσες ενσυρματα? και ποιο λογισμικο εχει το asus?
Δοκιμασε στο dhcp server να δωσεις στατικη ip (Manually Assigned IP) στο ΑΡ αν γινεται

----------


## asteroulis

Ρε παιδιά τι απαραδεκτο προιον ειναι αυτο; Εξαρχης προβληματικο γεματο bugs και ακομα μετα απο 2 χρονια να βγαλουν κατι σταθερο να δουλευει; Το πηρα μεταχειρισμενο , και εχω ταλαιπωρηθει τοσο που πιστευα οτι ειναι χαλασμενο.

Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι μετά από κάποια ωρα απλώς σταματανε ολες οι συσκευες να αποδιδουν στο ιντερνετ (gigabit , 2,4 & 5 ). Στο μενου μπαινει , δειχνει συγχρονισμενο και απλα σερνονται ολα. Στη διαρκεια της ερευνας μου παρακολουθουσα τα crc τα οποια ηταν ψηλα (2000/3hrs) ξαφνικα εγινε ενα τρελο spike και αρχισαν να ανεβαινουν αποτομα τυπου εφτασα τα 40000 στις 4 ωρες , και εκει κολλησε. Οποτε πλεον το συνδεω με το φορτωμα των crc. Τελικα αφου εχασα σημερα ΟΛΗ την ημερα διαβαζοντας αυτο το thread μηπως βγαλω ακρη , εμαθα καποια πραγματα , επαιξα με το snr για ποιο σταθερη γραμμη  (κλειδωσα χαμηλοτερα αλλα εχω 11crc / 1,5hr) και απλά ελπίζω. (fw 1.1.2.3_552) Εβαλα και καθημερινο reboot τα χαραματα & βλεπουμε.


Τοσο καιρο ειχα το modem της cyta , και πηρα ενα tp link archer c9 (ωραιο,πολυ ωραιο) το οποιο ανελαβε το lan μου. Καποια στιγμη αρχισε να κανει νουμερα και ηρθε καινουργιο απο rma.Συγχρονως το γυρισα σε forthnet αλλα επελεξα να μην παρω το ρουτερ τους. Εκει αρχισα να εχω θεματα αποσυνδεσεων και λεω ηρθε η ωρα για σοβαρο μοντεμ και κατεληξα εδω.
Τωρα το διλλημα ειναι : Το κραταω το archer c9 ? Κανονικα θα επρεπε να με καλυπτει το asus ,αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι αναξιοπιστο και κυριως ανωριμο,ακομη και τωρα. Και εφοσον μιλαμε για μια γραμμη πολυ κακη (snr 10 atten 44.9 6,7Mbps) δεν περιμενω και πολλα. Το ποιοτικο streaming το εχω ξεχασει , στα downloads κανω υπομονη , και σκεφτομαι να παω fast path μπας και χαμηλωσω ping τουλαχιστον. Μηπως καλυτερα να παρω ενα μαμα forthnet και με το archer να κανω δουλεια; 


- Κι εμενα δεν κανει reboot μεσω μενου (firefox & chrome )

----------


## nemesis1

> Ρε παιδιά τι απαραδεκτο προιον ειναι αυτο; Εξαρχης προβληματικο γεματο bugs και ακομα μετα απο 2 χρονια να βγαλουν κατι σταθερο να δουλευει; Το πηρα μεταχειρισμενο , και εχω ταλαιπωρηθει τοσο που πιστευα οτι ειναι χαλασμενο.
> 
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι μετά από κάποια ωρα απλώς σταματανε ολες οι συσκευες να αποδιδουν στο ιντερνετ (gigabit , 2,4 & 5 ). Στο μενου μπαινει , δειχνει συγχρονισμενο και απλα σερνονται ολα. Στη διαρκεια της ερευνας μου παρακολουθουσα τα crc τα οποια ηταν ψηλα (2000/3hrs) ξαφνικα εγινε ενα τρελο spike και αρχισαν να ανεβαινουν αποτομα τυπου εφτασα τα 40000 στις 4 ωρες , και εκει κολλησε. Οποτε πλεον το συνδεω με το φορτωμα των crc. Τελικα αφου εχασα σημερα ΟΛΗ την ημερα διαβαζοντας αυτο το thread μηπως βγαλω ακρη , εμαθα καποια πραγματα , επαιξα με το snr για ποιο σταθερη γραμμη  (κλειδωσα χαμηλοτερα αλλα εχω 11crc / 1,5hr) και απλά ελπίζω. (fw 1.1.2.3_552) Εβαλα και καθημερινο reboot τα χαραματα & βλεπουμε.
> 
> 
> Τοσο καιρο ειχα το modem της cyta , και πηρα ενα tp link archer c9 (ωραιο,πολυ ωραιο) το οποιο ανελαβε το lan μου. Καποια στιγμη αρχισε να κανει νουμερα και ηρθε καινουργιο απο rma.Συγχρονως το γυρισα σε forthnet αλλα επελεξα να μην παρω το ρουτερ τους. Εκει αρχισα να εχω θεματα αποσυνδεσεων και λεω ηρθε η ωρα για σοβαρο μοντεμ και κατεληξα εδω.
> Τωρα το διλλημα ειναι : Το κραταω το archer c9 ? Κανονικα θα επρεπε να με καλυπτει το asus ,αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι αναξιοπιστο και κυριως ανωριμο,ακομη και τωρα. Και εφοσον μιλαμε για μια γραμμη πολυ κακη (snr 10 atten 44.9 6,7Mbps) δεν περιμενω και πολλα. Το ποιοτικο streaming το εχω ξεχασει , στα downloads κανω υπομονη , και σκεφτομαι να παω fast path μπας και χαμηλωσω ping τουλαχιστον. Μηπως καλυτερα να παρω ενα μαμα forthnet και με το archer να κανω δουλεια; 
> 
> 
> - Κι εμενα δεν κανει reboot μεσω μενου (firefox & chrome )


Έχει βγεί καινούριο Beta v9.1.2.3_576 

Ξεκίνα να παρακολουθείς και το Λογισμικα μορφης beta για διαφορα μοντελα

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι γενικά σε τόση κακή γραμμή δεν προτείνεται το συγκεκριμένο modem/router ή τουλάχιστον αυτό θυμάμαι να λέγετε σε αυτό το topic.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε το λογισμικο που εδωσε ο φιλος, εχει fix για το wifi ... αλλα αμα σερνεται ολη η γραμμη θα επιρεασει και το ασυρματο

 Mετα την αναβαθμηση, πατα το reset πισω για 6-10 δευτερα (ολες οι ρυθμισεις θα χαθουν) και ξαν απο την αρχη χωρις χρηση back up file
Aυτο θα βοηθησει να μην περασει παλιο προβλημα στο καινουριο λογισμικο

Που μαζευει πολλα errors (δεν το λεω για διακαιολογια) θα πρεπει να κοιταξεις την εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
Δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι τοσο χαλια το Asus ... αλλα σιγουρα μερικα αλλα μπορει να συνεργαζονται καλυτερα με το dslam, ομως το προβλημα θα ειναι εκει
H γραμμη σου καπου κανει θορυβο και μαζειει αποτομα λαθη οταν εμφανιζεται
Το ιδιο θεμα εχω και εγω με οτε και εχω ανεβασει το snr στο 11 (εχασα 2mbps ταχυτητα, αλλα ειναι σταθερο και καλυτερο σε ρυθμσεις απο το συμβατο)

Στα dsl settings δοκιμαζεις
g.inp ενεργο
adsl esnp stable
bit swap adsl enable

δοκιμαζεις καινουριο ή αλλο φιλτρο

καλο ειναι να βαλεις 2 φιλτρα σε σειρα απο την μερια του τηλεφωνου (ετσι εγω το εχω)
Βαζεις καλωδιο κοντο απο την πριζα στο modem, οχι πανω απο 2 μετρα (καλυτερα να τραβηξεις πιο μεγαλο lan αν χρειαστει)
Kοιτα τις μικρες χαλκινες επαφες στο φιλτρο αλλα και στην πριζα, αν εχουν εστω και λιγο πρασινιλα, εχεις θεμα
...
αν παλι δεν βοηθησει στο να μην σερνεται, κλεινεις το DLA και βαζεις το stability adjustment στο -1, αν παλι σερνεται στο -2, αλλα καλο ειναι να κοιταξεις την γραμμη σου

Αν πας σε fast path πιστευω θα γινει χειροτερα η γραμμη

- - - Updated - - -

Και εγω το dsl52 εχω επανω ... το snr απο 9 με οτε, το εβαλα στο 11 ... επεσε στο 10 επσιδη τωρα βραδυ εχει πιο πολυ θορυβο η γραμμη, αλλα αυριο πρωι θα ξανα παει στο 11
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197339

Αν ειχα το snr 9 απο τον οτε, θα κολλαγε το internet σαν και εσενα, θα ανεβαζε αποτομα και θα ειχα εκατομμυρια errors

----------


## babis3g

Απο τις λιγες φορες που δεν εχει γινει διακοπες ηλεκτρικου ρευματος για καποιο διαστημα
εχω βαλει το snr απο default 9db στο 11 για αταθεροτητα (λογω προβληματικης γραμμης) και ειναι βραχος 25+ μερες επανω
Μερικα βραδυα το snr πεφτει στο 9 λογω θορυβου/crosstalk, αλλα την αλλη μερα ειναι οκ ... και ειμαι με fastpath

----------


## nemesis1

babis3g έβαλα το 576 και μέσα σε ενα 8ώρο έχασε συγχρονισμό 4 φορές, σε γραμμή vdsl2 vectoring που φυσάει.
Βέβαια δεν είχα κάνει reset και ξανασετάρισμα.

Γύρισα πίσω στο 502 κι ας μην δουλεύει το reboot αφού είχα uptime 45+ μέρες!
Βράχος το 502 και μάλιστα αναγκάστηκα να το περάσω (flash) 2 φορές γιατί την πρώτη εξακολουθούσε να βλέπει το 576 !

Μυστήρια πράματα ρε παιδί μου.

Κανένα stable θα δώσουν? Εδώ και κάνα χρόνο όλο με beta πορευόμαστε.

----------


## nikosgnr

Εγώ θα πάω ακόμα πιο πίσω στη 438. 

Μακράν ο,τι πιο σταθερό είχα. Με τη 502 ξεκίνησαν όλα τα προβλήματα.

----------


## chaos38

> babis3g έβαλα το 576 και μέσα σε ενα 8ώρο έχασε συγχρονισμό 4 φορές, σε γραμμή vdsl2 vectoring που φυσάει.
> Βέβαια δεν είχα κάνει reset και ξανασετάρισμα.
> 
> Γύρισα πίσω στο 502 κι ας μην δουλεύει το reboot αφού είχα uptime 45+ μέρες!
> Βράχος το 502 και μάλιστα αναγκάστηκα να το περάσω (flash) 2 φορές γιατί την πρώτη εξακολουθούσε να βλέπει το 576 !
> 
> Μυστήρια πράματα ρε παιδί μου.
> 
> Κανένα stable θα δώσουν? Εδώ και κάνα χρόνο όλο με beta πορευόμαστε.


Γι αυτους τους λογους και εγω αναγκαστικα να το παρατησω ...4 μηνες θεμα με το wifi ειδικα τα 5ghz ...ανταλλαξα δεκαδες mail με τον (φιλοτιμο ) κινεζο....
δοκιμασα επισης δεκαδες firmware και εστειλα αμετρητα log files......

Αποτελεσμα κατι εφτιαχνε , κατι χαλαγε...στο τελος ειχε βελτιωθει (οχι απολυτα)....αλλα με την επομενη αλλαγη firm κατι θα στραβωνε παλι...

το εδωσα και περιμενω ενα fritz...

κριμα παντως γιατι περιμενα σταθεροτητα απο ενα router που ειναι χρονια στην Αγορα...με καλα specs

----------


## babis3g

Τι να πω ... συνεχεια πειραζουν τα dsl drivers και πλεον εξαρταται και την γραμμη & το dslam και ισως και την αποσταση ... και σε εμενα καποιες φορες μερικα λογισμικα ανεβαζουν παραπανω λαθη, αλλα αφου δεν εχω slow internet, buffering δεν με πειραζει

Εμενα η 576 οπως δειχνω στη φωτο (πιο πανω) πηγε σχετικα πολυ καλα με fastpath 27 μερες ... αλλα η γραμμη μου εχει θεμα και ετσι εγω εχω βαλει εγω το snr απο στο 11 (ο οτε η ηθελε να με κλειδωσει) ... εκτοτε πανω κατω το ιδιο ειναι σε εμενα

Οσοι εχετε λιγο παραπανω θεμα θορυβου, καλο ειναι να βαλετε 2 φιλτρα απο την μερια τηλεφωνου, και οσο πιο κοντο καλωδιο γινεται απο την πριζα στο modem
Στην εσχατη αν μεινετε με αυτο το modem και ακομα εχει θεμα, τοτε αναγκαστικα ανεβαζουμε το snr για σταθεροτητα (χασιμο ταχυτητας δυστυχως)

Το 5G το εχω κλεισει πριν καιρο ... με το 2.4 δεν μου εχουν κανει παραπονα εδω επισκεπτες που ερχονται συχνα, και επισης με δικη μου χρηση, ισως να ειναι και αναλογα και την καρτα των pc
Μια φορα ηρθε ενας με καρτα atheros και δεν τραβαγε τιποτα, δεν μπορπυσε ουτε να κανει browse ενω στο δικο του με ενα thomson 585v8 φυσαγε το ασυρματο
Με το επομενο λογισμικο, την επομενη φορα που ηρθε ηταν οκ

Nαι θα συμφωνησω οτι κατι φτιαχνουν και χαλαει κατι αλλο

----------


## nikosgnr

Αν αποφασίζατε την αλλαγή απο το 52U ποιό θα κοιτάζατε?

Στα ίδια λεφτά ή κάτι παραπάνω π.χ. Γλυκοκοιτάζω και 'γω το Fritz 7490.

----------


## babis3g

αμα το γλυκο κοιτας ορμα  :Smile:  καλο ειναι και το topic του το ξερεις αν δεις κατι περιεργο να μην σου αρεσει ... υπαρχουν και πιο φτηνα fritz voip εξισου παιζουν απροβληματιστα με την τηλεφωνια, μετα περιπου στην ιδια τιμη σαν το dsl52, τα tp link, to vr600 ειναι black friday στο κιτρινο μαγαζι (δες αναλογο topic)

----------


## chaos38

> Αν αποφασίζατε την αλλαγή απο το 52U ποιό θα κοιτάζατε?
> 
> Στα ίδια λεφτά ή κάτι παραπάνω π.χ. Γλυκοκοιτάζω και 'γω το Fritz 7490.


πήρα το 7560 κι ησύχασε το κεφάλι μου.... Μπετο!!

----------


## nikosgnr

> αμα το γλυκο κοιτας ορμα  καλο ειναι και το topic του το ξερεις αν δεις κατι περιεργο να μην σου αρεσει ... υπαρχουν και πιο φτηνα fritz voip εξισου παιζουν απροβληματιστα με την τηλεφωνια, μετα περιπου στην ιδια τιμη σαν το dsl52, τα tp link, to vr600 ειναι black friday στο κιτρινο μαγαζι (δες αναλογο topic)


Δε θέλω να μπλέξω με TP-Link καλώς ή κακώς.. 

Αν άλλαζα απο το 52U, λέω να κοιτάξω πρός Fritz ή Draytek.

Απλά και με τα 2 ξεφεύγουμε σε λεφτά.




> πήρα το 7560 κι ησύχασε το κεφάλι μου.... Μπετο!!


Αυτό. Είναι εγγύηση τα συγκεκριμένα, το βλέπω και σε φίλο. Μια φορά θα το πάρεις και ξεμπέρδεψες.

Thnx για την επιβεβαιώση  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια  :One thumb up:  ... και τα draytek καλα ειναι, δεν ξερω τα καινουρια, αλλα τα παλια που ακομα εχω πολυ ευχαριστημενος, πολλες ρυθμισεις θα χαθεις, αλλα σπανια καποιος χρειαζεται τοσες

----------


## famous-walker

Εγώ θα πήγαινα πάντως με κλειστά μάτια σε 2762Vac...

----------


## nikosgnr

Ξεφεύγουμε σε μπάτζετ δυστυχώς.

----------


## nikosgnr

Έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος να μη μπαίνει στις ρυθμίσεις του Router απο την IP μετά απο κάποιες μέρες?

Είμαι με το τελευταίο Update τη 552.

Αναγκαστικά πρέπει να κάνω Reboot. Τόσο με WiFi όσο και με Ethernet αυτό. 

Αυτοί οι τύποι 1 φτιάχνουν, 5 χαλάνε κάθε φορά.

----------


## blandar

Καλημέρα! Ύστερα από αρκετά χρόνια ξαναήρθα στην οικογένεια της Asus όσον αφορά το modem, μιας και το προηγούμενο μοντέλο (Dsl-N16u) που είχα έβγαλε πολλά προβλήματα και έτσι είχα πάει σε κάποιο παραπλήσιο της TPlink. 
Πήρα και εγώ την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, έκανα αμέσως Update στην 1.1.2.3_552 και δεν έκανα reset (Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι λάθος αυτό)
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που παρατήρησα είναι ότι 2 φόρες την μέρα κάνει αποσύνδεση μόνιμη το ίντερνετ αλλά στρώνει μετά από επανεκκίνηση. 
Βεβαία πριν λίγο άλλαξα το Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment σε Stable από default και ελπίζω να στρώσει αυτό το θέμα.
Εύχομαι να μην συναντήσω προβλήματα καθώς τόσα χρονιά το tplink ήταν βράχος χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις κλπ. 
Βέβαια 2 μέρες την έχω την συσκευή οπότε ακόμα δεν την σκάλισα όσο θα ήθελα

----------


## babis3g

αν χανει μονο ip, στο wan > internet detection > δοκιμασε το disable ... αν παλι κανει θεμα, ασε το ενεργο κα δοκιμασε 0 / 4 πανω κατω

αν στο dsl log το uptime παει 0:0:0:0 απο την αρχη τοτε καπου εχει θεμα με την γραμμη

----------


## famous-walker

Εγώ μετά από κάναν μήνα δεν μπορώ να μπω στο Interface. Εννοείται ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω reboot με τίποτα.

Παραυτά, κρατάει την γραμμή σταθερή και πλέον ανέβασα το SNR από το 3 στο 4 και συγχρονίζω στα 15100 kbps!

----------


## nikosgnr

Έχω το ίδιο θέμα.

Μετά απο κάποιες ώρες δε μπαίνει. Μόνο αν το κλείσεις και το ανοίξεις ξανά.

----------


## famous-walker

Ναι το γνωρίζω αυτό. Μόνο μέσω telnet κάνει reboot.

----------


## babis3g

αυτο με τη  μη προσβαση μετα απο ενα μηνα ειναι με το _617?
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...14#post6489814

----------


## chrdim2006

Καλησπερα
Μολις πηρα το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ
Εχω ενα προβλημα παρολο που κανω DSL sync δεν παίρνω με τπτ IP απο την wind εβαλα το vlan id 835 αλλα παλι τπτ

----------


## famous-walker

Έβαλα το καινούριο firmware μόλις...

Reboot κάνει κανονικά...

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα
> Μολις πηρα το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ
> Εχω ενα προβλημα παρολο που κανω DSL sync δεν παίρνω με τπτ IP απο την wind εβαλα το vlan id 835 αλλα παλι τπτ


δηλαδη εχεις vdsl συνδεση ...
δοκιμασε συνδθασμους ... το wan>internet detection > disable ή enable με 0 πανω 4 κατω, κοιτα αν το password/username ειναι σωστα, 

σιγουρεψου οτι εχει γινει enable το wan transfer mode


στα dsl settings δοκιμασε συνδυασμους χειροκινητα το annex A ή B, vdsl2, profile 8a, 8b, 17a ... κλεισε το DLA vdsl

Εναλλακτικα Δοκιμασε και να κανεις συνδεση αυτοματα μεσω QiS (quick start wizard) πανω αριστερα

- - - Updated - - -




> Έβαλα το καινούριο firmware μόλις...
> 
> Reboot κάνει κανονικά...


ελπιζω να φτιαξει με αυτο (?)

----------


## blandar

Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω το κινητό μου Hotspot και να τραβάει το router το ίντερνετ ασύρματα. Και εάν είναι εφικτό να μην χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις του dsl τού παροχου

----------


## nemesis1

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω το κινητό μου Hotspot και να τραβάει το router το ίντερνετ ασύρματα. Και εάν είναι εφικτό να μην χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις του dsl τού παροχου



Νομίζω ότι εδώ είσαι https://www.snbforums.com/threads/sh...ethering.9624/

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Καλησπέρα παιδια μολις το αγόρασα και θελω βοήθεια πως να το εγκαταστήσω.. Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε το QiS δηλαδη το to quick internet setup (πανω αριστερα) που λογικα θα εντοπισει την γραμμη μονο του

----------


## Pstelios

Στο δικό μου πάντως το 5αρι WiFi δεν δουλεύει, ενώ στο μενού ανοιγοκλείνει, το λαμπάκι είναι πάντα σβηστό και δεν ανιχνεύεται.

----------


## walker

Ηθελα να πάτω το AC68VG λόγω Voip και OTE αλλά όπως διάβασα είναι ΑNNEX B και σκέπτομαι να πάρω το AC52U και να το γεφυρώσω με του ΟΤΕ για την τηλεφωνία γίνεται; Είναι ευκολο; Επίσης για adsl αλλάζει snr;

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.. Πριν λιγο καιρο αγόρασα το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ... Σημερα το συνδεσα με την γραμμή νου εβαλα τους κωδικούς τις εταιρίας ολα καλα... Αλλα βλέπω γενικα την γραμμή να μημ ειναι πολυ σταθερή εχω σκαμπανεβασματα.. Το λαμπακι του ίντερνετ αναβοσβήνει καποιες φορες συνέχεια εχει σημασία?  Η πρέπει να ειναι σταθερό? Εχω Vodafone 24 adsl γραμμή

- - - Updated - - -

Ρς παλικάρια μπορει να με πει καποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για Vodafone adsl 24 γιατι δεν ειναι σταθερό το ρουτερ μου...σε κάποιες στιγμές χάνει την ταχύτητα και κάποιες δεν πιάνει ίντερνετ με πετάει

----------


## nemesis1

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.. Πριν λιγο καιρο αγόρασα το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ... Σημερα το συνδεσα με την γραμμή νου εβαλα τους κωδικούς τις εταιρίας ολα καλα... Αλλα βλέπω γενικα την γραμμή να μημ ειναι πολυ σταθερή εχω σκαμπανεβασματα.. Το λαμπακι του ίντερνετ αναβοσβήνει καποιες φορες συνέχεια εχει σημασία?  Η πρέπει να ειναι σταθερό? Εχω Vodafone 24 adsl γραμμή
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ρς παλικάρια μπορει να με πει καποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για Vodafone adsl 24 γιατι δεν ειναι σταθερό το ρουτερ μου...σε κάποιες στιγμές χάνει την ταχύτητα και κάποιες δεν πιάνει ίντερνετ με πετάει


Administration - DSL Setting - Dynamic Line Adjustment (DLA) αν είναι disabled καντο enabled

Επίσης εφόσον θα έχεις enabled το DLA τότε θα κάνεις  το Stability Adjustment disable ποιο κάτω.
Μην ξεχάσεις αφού τα κάνεις να πατήσεις Apply στο τέλος της σελίδας

Ποιο firmware έχεις?

----------


## Ftwxos1991

ετσι οπως ανεφερες ειναι η ρυθμίσεις.. Το λαμπακι του ίντερνετ πρελει να ειναι σταθερό αναμενο στο ρουτερ η δεν εχει σημασία?

- - - Updated - - -

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202143

----------


## nemesis1

*Τι σκαμπανεβάσματα έχεις?*

Η γραμμή σου είναι μια χαρά όπως και ο συγχρονισμός.
Τα crc σου για 24 ώρες λειτουργίας είναι μηδενικά, ουσιαστικά.

Το λαμπάκι του internet αναβοσβήνει ανάλογα την κίνηση στην γραμμή σου (περίπου).
Μόνιμα σταθερό δεν θα είναι.

----------


## rossen

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.

Αρχικα να ευχαριστησω οσους εχουν βοηθησει με τα σχολια τους εδω :Worthy: . Ακομα και να ειναι ασχετο με το προβλημα που αντιμετωπηζεις, παντα μαθαινεις κατι νεο. 

Κατοχος μιας εβδομαδας του AC52U και δυστηχως εχω προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων(ανα 2ωρο περιπου).
Μολις το πηρα εκανα FW update στην .617 οποτε δεν ειχα εμπειρια απο τα προηγουμενα fw. Βεβαια επειδη δεν εκανα reset μετα απο το update ειχα το κλασσικο bug να μην παιζει το interface.

Μετα απο ενα καρο ρυθμησεις σε stability adjustment,RX σε stable και δεκαδες hard reset, εχω αρχισει τα downgrade σε .552, οπου παλι ειχα προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων και τωρα εχω παει στην .502 και αναμενω με τα utp μου σταυρωτα για καλη τυχη.

Νομιζω οτι τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι καλα (cosmote vdsl30)
Ολες οι ρυθμησεις της adsl γραμμης ειναι στα default για την ωρα.

----------


## stavpal

Data rate down 32997 και up 3494??? Πως γκέγκεν αυτό;;;

Απ'ότι ξέρω είναι ~ 29999/2492

----------


## rossen

> Data rate down 32997 και up 3494??? Πως γκέγκεν αυτό;;;
> 
> Απ'ότι ξέρω είναι ~ 29999/2492


Ναι μου εκανε και εμενα εντυπωση αλλα δεν εδωσα σημασια. Μου το εχει βγαλει και 29999/2999

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπερα και απο μενα.
> 
> Αρχικα να ευχαριστησω οσους εχουν βοηθησει με τα σχολια τους εδω. Ακομα και να ειναι ασχετο με το προβλημα που αντιμετωπηζεις, παντα μαθαινεις κατι νεο. 
> 
> Κατοχος μιας εβδομαδας του AC52U και δυστηχως εχω προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων(ανα 2ωρο περιπου).
> Μολις το πηρα εκανα FW update στην .617 οποτε δεν ειχα εμπειρια απο τα προηγουμενα fw. Βεβαια επειδη δεν εκανα reset μετα απο το update ειχα το κλασσικο bug να μην παιζει το interface.
> 
> Μετα απο ενα καρο ρυθμησεις σε stability adjustment,RX σε stable και δεκαδες hard reset, εχω αρχισει τα downgrade σε .552, οπου παλι ειχα προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων και τωρα εχω παει στην .502 και αναμενω με τα utp μου σταυρωτα για καλη τυχη.
> 
> ...


Εφτασα στο FW .473 για να δω uptime 18H. Αρχισα να στηνω το ρουτερ με QOS και ενα Εxtender που εχω και πριν κλεισω 24 online, μου ξανακανει αποσυγχρονισμο.
Reboot, αναμενω, μια ωρα μετα παλι το ιδιο. Κανω Hard Reset στην .473 με ολα deafult, Αρχιζουν τα bugs στο Wifi.
Παραιτηθηκα...εβαλα επανω του ΟΤΕ και ολα ειναι μια χαρα. Μαλλον για επιστροφη το κοβω το ρουτερ. Πολυ ταλαιπωρια.

----------


## kosath

Καλημέρα,

Είμαι στην έκδοση 1.1.2.3_617. Εδώ και λίγο καιρό, μου βγάζει τα παρακάτω στο Log (εμφανίζεται κάθε 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα περίπου):
-----
2019-03-26 10:55:30 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 406,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:55:44 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 506,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:55:45 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 708,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:55:50 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 808,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:56:11 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 606,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:56:16 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 706,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:57:11 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 806,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:57:16 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 906,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:57:41 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = a07,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:57:46 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = b07,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:57:46 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 908,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:57:51 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = a08,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:58:11 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = a06,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-03-26 10:58:16 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = b06,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
-----

Μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Εμφανίζεται και σε άλλους; Θα ήθελα να αποφύγω το factory reset...

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babis3g

To ασυρματο μαλλον δεν λαμαβανει το ACK request και βγαζει αυτο το μηνυμα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι bug

----------


## blandar

Γεια σας παιδιά! Αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα. 
Προσπαθώ να συνδέσω το κινητό μου στο ρουτερ με usb ώστε να δουλεύει σαν μόντεμ. 
Το κινητό αναγνωρίζετε από το ρουτερ. 
όμως όταν κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις και πατάω Apply μου πετάει error. παραθέτω φώτο. 
Αυτη την στιγμή το ρουτερ είναι με Firmware Version:1.1.2.3_617 . 
Παλαιότερα το έχω δουλέψει ακριβώς με τον τρόπο που θέλω, στο ίδιο ρουτερ και με το ίδιο κινητό, δεν θυμαμε όμως αν φορούσα το firm αυτό

----------


## valadispaok

Καλησπέρα έχω πάρει και έγω το συγκεκριμένο modem.Έχει σχεδόν 2 χρόνια που πήγα από οτε σε forthnet 24 adsl η ταχύτητα μου με τον οτε ήταν 16mbps στο ίδιο προγραμμα όταν πήγα στην fothnet μου είπαν οτι λογικά θα πέσει λίγο και όντως έπεσε στα 14mbps. Όσο περνούσε ο καιρος έπεφτε και άλλο όταν έφτασε να κλειδώνει στα 11mbps αν θυμάμαι καλά είχα θέμα με αποσυνδέσεις και για πολλές ώρες την ημέρα δεν είχα internet. Μετά απο τηλεφωνήματα στην nova το πρόβλημα έφτιαξε. (όλα με το modem του οτε το zte zxhn h108ns καθώς δεν άλλαξα moden όταν πήγα στην nova γιατί μου είχαν πει ότι τα modem του ότε είναι κάλυτερα άρα δεν πήγα ποτέ να πάρω modem της nova). Τον τελευταίο καιρό έψαχνα να πάρω κάποιο moden γιατι έχει παλιώσει το zte και πρόσεξα οτι η ταχυτητά μου κλείδωνε στα 7 mbps. Mε το zte το snr ήταν στο 7. Μόλις έβαλα το DSL-AC52U το snr έγινε 10 άφου πείραξα λίγο το stability adjustment κατάφερα να κάνω πάλι το snr στα παλιά επίπεδα κόντα στο 7. Η ταχύτητα τώρα είναι στα 8 και κατι mbps. Yπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω για να ανέβει η ταχύτητα και άλλο?

----------


## Consantine Par

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω για το AC750 γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι για αγορά. Οι κεραίες του στα 2.4ghz είναι οι εξωτερικές; πως τα πάει σε εμβέλεια στα 2.4ghz;

----------


## kosath

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω για το AC750 γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι για αγορά. Οι κεραίες του στα 2.4ghz είναι οι εξωτερικές; πως τα πάει σε εμβέλεια στα 2.4ghz;


Όλες οι κεραίες είναι εξωτερικές αλλά από εμβέλεια δεν είναι σούπερ...

Επίσης, βγήκε νέο firmware 1.1.2.3_674

----------


## nemesis1

> Επίσης, βγήκε νέο firmware 1.1.2.3_674


Πού? 
Δώσε link - changelog

----------


## kosath

Μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις μέσα από το ρούτερ...

https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...HelpDesk_BIOS/


*Spoiler:*




			ASUS DSL-AC52U Firmware version v1.1.2.3_674 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
DSL:
- DSL Driver updated - v5.5.2.11_20190226, fixed Turkey ISP Turk Telekom DSLAM compatibility issue. Which leads to longer than expected sync time.

Bug fixes and enhancements:
- New input field "ASUS Service No./Case#" added for Feedback form.
- Fixed VoIP service fail issue after Dual WAN fail back occurred.
- 2.4GHz band enhancements adopted.
- Fixed static route rule cannot work if the rule is for second WAN interface issue.
- Removed DSL Modulation > G.DMT mode auto switch function based on data rate observed.
- Fine tune DHCP leases > expire time display format.
- Dual WAN ping target timeout(3 times), changed to 8.8.8.8 instead.
- Fixed Router app failed to prompt for a new version of firmware for update issue.
- Fixed various Web UI related issues.
- Fixed 5GHz band invalid RSSI value which leads to possible WiFi coverage issue.
- Removed unnecessary debug message from Syslog "==>Set_RadioOn_Proc (ON)”.
- Fixed OpenVPN username/ password with special character % failed to work issue.

Security:
- Fixed CVE-2004-0789 (DNS Response Flooding) vulnerability.
- Fixed malformed DNS packet validation.
- Fixed class/type validation , no more IN/A replies to non-IN/A queries.
- Fixed invalid authoritative replies with fake address.
- Added NotImpl reply to non-IN/A queries.

----------


## nemesis1

Αυτό είναι παλιό,το νέο είναι εδώ 
v9.1.2.3_676




> - [MT751x] xDSL Driver updated - v5.5.2.11_20190226, fixed Turkey ISP Turk Telekom DSLAM compatibility issue. Which leads to longer than expected sync time.
> 
> - [MT751x] Fixed 5GHz band invalid RSSI value which leads to WiFi coverage issue.
> 
> - New input field "ASUS Service No./Case#" added for Feedback form.
> 
> - Fixed various security related issues.
> 
> - Fixed VoIP service fail issue after Dual WAN fail back occurred.
> ...

----------


## kosath

Ωραίος αλλά είναι beta  :Smile:

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Καλησπέρα στην παρεα... Οσο αφορα τις τελευταίες αναβάθμισης τις εχω κανει κανονικά αλλα με δείχνει ακομα οτι ειμαι στην προηγούμενη έκδοση   μηπως δεν κανω κατι σωστά?  Γιατι δεν πολυ γνωρίζω και ολας..

----------


## MrSpyCat

καλησπερα ειμαι κατοχος του συγκεκριμενου ρουτερ εδω και 1 μηνα και για καποιο λογο χανει το ιντερνετ δεν ειμαι εξπερτ σε αυτα και θα ηθελα βοηθεια

στην καρτελα spoil εχω τα logs απο το ρουτερ μηπως βοηθησει  

επισης με το ρουτερ του οτε δεν ειχα προβληματα με disconnects απλα ειχε θεμα στο ιντερνετ ασταθες και μεγαλο ping και δεν επιανε ποτε πανω απο 35 mbps

τωρα το ping ειναι σταθερο και πιανω ακριβως 50/5 και η ετερια που μου παρεχει το ιντερνετ ειναι ο οτε

ευχαριστω

*Spoiler:*




			2019-05-31 17:53:11 kernel: PsRetrieveTimeout() Recover ps state(state 1 to state 5) [wcid = 2]!!
2019-05-31 18:17:25 kernel: PsRetrieveTimeout() Recover ps state(state 1 to state 5) [wcid = 1]!!
2019-05-31 20:06:38 kernel: PsRetrieveTimeout() Recover ps state(state 1 to state 5) [wcid = 1]!!
2019-05-31 20:19:39 kernel: PsRetrieveTimeout() Recover ps state(state 1 to state 5) [wcid = 2]!!
2019-05-31 20:56:18 kernel: 
2019-05-31 20:56:18 kernel: PTM reset hold
2019-05-31 20:56:18 kernel: tpstc_txRxReset
2019-05-31 20:56:18 kernel: Link State: DSL link down.
2019-05-31 20:56:18 kernel: Link State: PVC_80 PPPoE down.
2019-05-31 20:56:20 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
2019-05-31 20:56:20 stop_nat_rules: apply the redirect_rules!
2019-05-31 20:56:25 WAN Connection: Wan link down.
2019-05-31 20:58:04 kernel: Link State: DSL link up.
2019-05-31 20:58:04 kernel: 
2019-05-31 20:58:04 kernel: PTM reset release
2019-05-31 20:58:05 WAN Connection: Wan link up.
2019-05-31 20:58:06 kernel: nas8: stoping interface.
2019-05-31 20:58:12 syslog: Modem hangup
2019-05-31 20:58:12 syslog: Connect time 714.7 minutes.
2019-05-31 20:58:12 syslog: Sent 37345795 bytes, received 91591011 bytes.
2019-05-31 20:58:12 syslog: Connection terminated.
2019-05-31 20:58:12 syslog: LCP down.
2019-05-31 20:58:12 syslog: Terminating on signal 15
2019-05-31 20:58:12 kernel: [smuxctl rem nas8_X]
2019-05-31 20:58:12 kernel: 
2019-05-31 20:58:12 kernel:  $s: go into unregister_mulif_device 
2019-05-31 20:58:12 kernel: 
2019-05-31 20:58:12 kernel:  nas8_0: vifname = unregister_mulif_device 
2019-05-31 20:58:12 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: PPP session is 56109
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: Connected to 00:c1:64:**:**:** via interface nas8_0
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: Using interface ppp80
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: Connect: ppp80 <--> nas8_0
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: PAP authentication succeeded
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: peer from calling number 00:C1:64:**:**:** authorized
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4417]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4417]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4417]: using nameserver 212.205.***.***#53
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4417]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: local  IP address 94.68.***.***
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: remote IP address 80.106.***.***
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: primary   DNS address 212.205.***.***
2019-05-31 20:58:46 syslog: secondary DNS address 195.170.0.1
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4417]: exiting on receipt of SIGTERM
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4964]: started, version 2.78 cachesize 150
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4964]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4964]: using nameserver 212.205.***.***#53
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4964]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4964]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4964]: using nameserver 212.205.***.***#53
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4964]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4964]: bad address at /etc/hosts line 2
2019-05-31 20:58:46 dnsmasq[4964]: read /etc/hosts - 5 addresses
2019-05-31 20:58:46 kernel: [route_setting]remove interface[0]=[ppp80]
2019-05-31 20:58:47 kernel: Link State: PVC_8_0 logistic interface up.
2019-05-31 20:58:47 kernel: [qos_execute(8898)]:Force Turn Off Bandwidth Limiter on Guest Network.
2019-05-31 20:58:47 WAN Connection: WAN was restored.
2019-05-31 20:58:47 start_nat_rules: apply the nat_rules(/tmp/nat_rules)!
2019-05-31 20:58:48 kernel: 
2019-05-31 20:58:48 kernel:  #### wan_primary: [94.68.***.***]
2019-05-31 20:58:49 kernel: ddns_execute(), DDNS is not enable, so remove /etc/ddns.conf.

----------


## legions

Έβαλα στο εξοχικό σήμερα το asus γιατί  γύρισε σε ευρυζωνικό πίσω από το speedport 2i ,μου είπαν να βάλω το ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ σε DMZ και από την lan 1 να το κουμπώσω στο wan του asus, εκεί πήγα στις ρυθμίσεις του wan και έβαλα τα εξής όπως δείχνω στις φωτογραφίες …εχω ίντερνετ αλλά στο  DDNS που βάζω τα στοιχεία μου γραφεί authentication failed και δεν μπορώ να δω τις κάμερες που έχω ανοίξει port fwd….

----------


## nemesis1

Χρησιμοποίησε το DDNS απο το speedport. Υπάρχει κι εκει.

Αν πρέπει να γίνει απο το asus τότε ίσως χρειαστεί να κλείσεις κάποια security options που έχει ο OTE απο το account σου.
Κανε μια ερώτηση και στο θέμα του speedport.

----------


## legions

πρίν είχα το ASUS N55 και δούλευαν όλα, αλλά κάηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες και το έβαλα εχθές αλλά κάτι κάνω λάθος ….. δεν ξέρω πού όμως!!!

----------


## nikosgnr

Έχει περάσει κανείς το τελευτίο Update (674) να μας πει εντυπώσεις?

----------


## GiannisKala

Παίδες αξίζει να αγοράσω το asus ac52u ή το ac55u για την γραμμή μου. Έχω vdsl 50mbps και στο κέντρο μου λένε πως έχω 47 mbps και στο speedtest πιάνω 43 δίπλα στο ρούτερ. Επίσης το speedport plus της cosmote δεν έχει και το καλύτερο wifi πχ είμαι σε ένα σημείο και πιάνω 30 προχωράω 1 μέτρο και πιάνει 20. Δεν έχει και καλή εμβέλεια αξίζει να πάρω ένα από τα δύο ρούτερ της asus ή οχι?? Α και τα ping ελπίζω να βελτιωθούν αν αλλάξω το dns απλώς δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω στο speedport plus.

----------


## GSF

> Παίδες αξίζει να αγοράσω το asus ac52u ή το ac55u για την γραμμή μου. Έχω vdsl 50mbps και στο κέντρο μου λένε πως έχω 47 mbps και στο speedtest πιάνω 43 δίπλα στο ρούτερ. Επίσης το speedport plus της cosmote δεν έχει και το καλύτερο wifi πχ είμαι σε ένα σημείο και πιάνω 30 προχωράω 1 μέτρο και πιάνει 20. Δεν έχει και καλή εμβέλεια αξίζει να πάρω ένα από τα δύο ρούτερ της asus ή οχι?? Α και τα ping ελπίζω να βελτιωθούν αν αλλάξω το dns απλώς δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω στο speedport plus.


Δεν ξέρω σε σχέση με το Speedport αλλά σε σχέση με το Technicolor που είχα πριν το πάρω, το Asus ac52u πιάνει αρκετά mbps παραπάνω. Έχει και σχέση βέβαια με το πως συνεργαζεται το καθε ρουτερ με το DSLAM. Το Wi-fi επίσης είναι μια χαρά και έχει και 5ghz αν σε ενδιαφέρει για καλύτερη απόδοση.

Στα αρνητικά θα πω το αργό UI του ρουτερ. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάτι άλλο αρνητικό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχει περάσει κανείς το τελευτίο Update (674) να μας πει εντυπώσεις?


Τι εντυπώσεις? Εγώ τα περνάω τα firmware κατα καιρους (είμαι ήδη στο 674) αλλά δεν έχω παρατηρήσει καμια διαφορά (εκτός απο τότε που χάλασαν όλο το ρουτερ)  :Razz:

----------


## GiannisKala

> Δεν ξέρω σε σχέση με το Speedport αλλά σε σχέση με το Technicolor που είχα πριν το πάρω, το Asus ac52u πιάνει αρκετά mbps παραπάνω. Έχει και σχέση βέβαια με το πως συνεργαζεται το καθε ρουτερ με το DSLAM. Το Wi-fi επίσης είναι μια χαρά και έχει και 5ghz αν σε ενδιαφέρει για καλύτερη απόδοση.
> 
> Στα αρνητικά θα πω το αργό UI του ρουτερ. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάτι άλλο αρνητικό.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τι εντυπώσεις? Εγώ τα περνάω τα firmware κατα καιρους (είμαι ήδη στο 674) αλλά δεν έχω παρατηρήσει καμια διαφορά (εκτός απο τότε που χάλασαν όλο το ρουτερ)






Θα μου δουλεύει κανονικά σε vdsl 50 mbps της Cosmote?

----------


## skiace

μετα απο αναβαθμιση στην vodafone σε vdsl δεν λειτουργουσαν οι κωδικοι της vodafone.
Επαιζαν ομως οι κωδικοι του οτε στο ρουτερ της vodafone.

Βαζοντας τους κωδικους του οτε στο asus δεν επαιρνε διευθυνση ενω συγχρονιζε η γραμμη.
Αυτο λυθηκε χρησιμοποιωντας το σπλιτερ που ειχε μεσα η συσκευασια του asus και οχι αυτο που ειχε το ρουτερ της vodafone.

Ομως τωρα αντιμετωπιζω θεμα διαφορας ταχυτητας.
Στο asus με 50αρα γραμμη εχω 29/10 ενω με το ρουτερ της vodafone εχω 45/14.
Που οφειλεται αυτη η μεγαλη διαφορα ταχυτητας στο καλυτερο asus ;
Μηπως υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που δεν γνωριζω ;

- - - Updated - - -




> μετα απο αναβαθμιση στην vodafone σε vdsl δεν λειτουργουσαν οι κωδικοι της vodafone.
> Επαιζαν ομως οι κωδικοι του οτε στο ρουτερ της vodafone.
> 
> Βαζοντας τους κωδικους του οτε στο asus δεν επαιρνε διευθυνση ενω συγχρονιζε η γραμμη.
> Αυτο λυθηκε χρησιμοποιωντας το σπλιτερ που ειχε μεσα η συσκευασια του asus και οχι αυτο που ειχε το ρουτερ της vodafone.
> 
> Ομως τωρα αντιμετωπιζω θεμα διαφορας ταχυτητας.
> Στο asus με 50αρα γραμμη εχω 29/10 ενω με το ρουτερ της vodafone εχω 45/14.
> Που οφειλεται αυτη η μεγαλη διαφορα ταχυτητας στο καλυτερο asus ;
> Μηπως υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που δεν γνωριζω ;


Ολα λειτουργουν κανονικα τωρα.
Δεν ειχαν ολοκληρωθει οι ρυθμισεις μεταξυ vodafone και οτε.

Κατι αλλο που μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση ειναι οι διαφορες ταχυτητας μεσω wifi στο κινητο.
με 5g εχω 45,6/4,36
με 2,4g εχω 12,1/4,55
και με ενα tp link extender εχω 9,32/4,46
Στα 2 τελευταια η διαφορα ειναι μικρη αλλα στο 5g παιρνω ολη την ταχυτητα της γραμμης.

Αληθεια υπαρχει διακοπτης απενεργοποιησης του 5g για λογους ακτινοβολιας :
δεν βρηκα κατι ;

----------


## nemesis1

> Αληθεια υπαρχει διακοπτης απενεργοποιησης του 5g για λογους ακτινοβολιας :
> δεν βρηκα κατι ;



Wireless-Profesional
Band-dropdown menu-επελεξε 5ghz -απο κάτω στο enable radio επελεξε NO και κανε apply

----------


## skiace

> Wireless-Profesional
> Band-dropdown menu-επελεξε 5ghz -απο κάτω στο enable radio επελεξε NO και κανε apply


οκ ευχαριστω.

αν και το να εκμεταλευονται οι ασυρματες συσκευες ολο το ευρος της συνδεσης δεν ειναι κατι αμελητεο.
Αληθεια τοσο σοβαρη ειναι η ακτινοβολια του 5g ;

----------


## akkis

Καλησπέρα σας! σκέφτομαι σοβαρά την αγορά του, αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος πως θα δουλεύει με Wind 50 VDSL. Στο skroutz ένα παληκάρι μου πε πως δουλεύει αν βάλω username/pass από Wind, αλλά δεν έχω κάπου αυτά τα στοιχεία. Τα ζητάω από τον πάροχο και τα δίνουν έτσι απλά;

----------


## bluescorpion

Με την ram εχει κανεις θεμα ρε παιδια? Για καποιο λογο παει φουλ σε εμενα συνεχεια και μενουν 7-8 mb ελευθερα με αποτελεσμα να κλανει λιγο το router

----------


## GSF

> Με την ram εχει κανεις θεμα ρε παιδια? Για καποιο λογο παει φουλ σε εμενα συνεχεια και μενουν 7-8 mb ελευθερα με αποτελεσμα να κλανει λιγο το router


Δεν εχω κοιταξει ποτέ την RAM. Τώρα την κοίταξα και λέει 44% 54MB used απο 123ΜΒ. Έχεις σετάρει κάτι έξτρα μήπως?

----------


## famous-walker

Εμένα είναι δεσμευμένη κατά 90%, αλλά δεν το βλέπω να αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα...

Τελευταία έκδοση firmware...

----------


## bluescorpion

> Δεν εχω κοιταξει ποτέ την RAM. Τώρα την κοίταξα και λέει 44% 54MB used απο 123ΜΒ. Έχεις σετάρει κάτι έξτρα μήπως?


τελευταια εκδοση firmware. οχι δεν εχω σεταρει κατι εξτρα

----------


## GSF

> τελευταια εκδοση firmware. οχι δεν εχω σεταρει κατι εξτρα


Ειμαι στο 1.1.2.3_674 .. μάλλον την γλύτωσα :P Και σήμερα στα ίδια 46%

----------


## bluescorpion

> Ειμαι στο 1.1.2.3_674 .. μάλλον την γλύτωσα :P Και σήμερα στα ίδια 46%


1.1.2.3_743 εδώ. Το router με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο άλλα ώρες ώρες κάνει κάτι μ@λ@κιες ότι να ναι. Άσε που έπειτα από update εννοείται θέλει reset...
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δούμε στο router ποια διεργασία τρώει cpu η ram?

----------


## GSF

> 1.1.2.3_743 εδώ. Το router με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο άλλα ώρες ώρες κάνει κάτι μ@λ@κιες ότι να ναι. Άσε που έπειτα από update εννοείται θέλει reset...
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δούμε στο router ποια διεργασία τρώει cpu η ram?


yeap, κάνεις enable to ssh απο το administration menu. Από εκεί μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις εντολές του busybox όπως top, ps κτλπ. Εμένα τρώει mem 2% περίπου ο cfg_manager και 3% cpu περιπου.

----------


## bluescorpion

> yeap, κάνεις enable to ssh απο το administration menu. Από εκεί μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις εντολές του busybox όπως top, ps κτλπ. Εμένα τρώει mem 2% περίπου ο cfg_manager και 3% cpu περιπου.



Εδω αναφέρεσαι? Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις στο τι εννοείς με εντολές από busybox? Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με εντολές?

----------


## GSF

> Εδω αναφέρεσαι? Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις στο τι εννοείς με εντολές από busybox? Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με εντολές?


Sorry ήμουν εκτός σπιτιού. εκεί ναι το ενεργοποιείς και μετά συνδέεσαι μέσω SSH. Εγώ έχω Linux οπότε το έχω απο default στο terminal. Αν είσαι σε Windows μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το putty https://www.putty.org/ ή απο ότι βλέπω πλέον έχουν και δικό τους client https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/windows-10-ssh-vs-putty/
Ουσιαστικά συνδέσαι στο admin@192.168.1.1 με τον ίδιο κωδικο του web. Οι εντολές του busybox είναι σαν του Linux. Αν γράψεις busybox στην κονσόλα θα δεις ποιες εντολές υποστηρίζει. Για να δεις ποιο process τρώει μνήμη γράφεις top στην κονσόλα και SHIFT M για να στα σορτάρει με όποιο τρώει περισσότερο RAM.

----------


## bluescorpion

> Sorry ήμουν εκτός σπιτιού. εκεί ναι το ενεργοποιείς και μετά συνδέεσαι μέσω SSH. Εγώ έχω Linux οπότε το έχω απο default στο terminal. Αν είσαι σε Windows μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το putty https://www.putty.org/ ή απο ότι βλέπω πλέον έχουν και δικό τους client https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/windows-10-ssh-vs-putty/
> Ουσιαστικά συνδέσαι στο admin@192.168.1.1 με τον ίδιο κωδικο του web. Οι εντολές του busybox είναι σαν του Linux. Αν γράψεις busybox στην κονσόλα θα δεις ποιες εντολές υποστηρίζει. Για να δεις ποιο process τρώει μνήμη γράφεις top στην κονσόλα και SHIFT M για να στα σορτάρει με όποιο τρώει περισσότερο RAM.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Μήπως έχεις και ιδέα γιατί ότι ρύθμιση και να κάνω στο snr μου δίνει δικό του?

----------


## GSF

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Μήπως έχεις και ιδέα γιατί ότι ρύθμιση και να κάνω στο snr μου δίνει δικό του?


Τώρα είδα το edit σου, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να πειράξω το margin στο ASUS. Αλλά όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο καλύτερα. Το margin έχει να κάνει με το τι θεωρει δεδομένα το ρουτερ, οπότε όσο πιο χαμηλά το βάλεις τόσο πιο πολυ θόρυβο θεωρεί ως καλό σήμα, το οποίο δεν το θέλουμε. Τελικά τι ανέβαζε την RAM έβγαλες άκρη?  :Razz:

----------


## bluescorpion

> Τώρα είδα το edit σου, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να πειράξω το margin στο ASUS. Αλλά όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο καλύτερα. Το margin έχει να κάνει με το τι θεωρει δεδομένα το ρουτερ, οπότε όσο πιο χαμηλά το βάλεις τόσο πιο πολυ θόρυβο θεωρεί ως καλό σήμα, το οποίο δεν το θέλουμε. Τελικά τι ανέβαζε την RAM έβγαλες άκρη?


Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Όχι δεν το έχω κοιτάξει ακόμα δεν είχα πολύ χρόνο. Από εκεί και πέρα επειδή διάβασα αρκετές σελίδες ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ τα προβλήματα που αναφέρθηκαν σε προηγούμενες σελίδες δεν είχα κανένα από αυτά. Το cpe το πήρα πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή. Και μάλιστα έχω κάνει 3-4 updates χωρίς να το κάνω reset έπειτα από αυτά. Το μόνο θέμα που είχα ήταν που αργούσε λίγο το interface για αυτό και ανέφερα το θέμα της ram.

----------


## dimyok

To περναμε το καινουργιο η περιμενουμε ?

Firmware version 1.1.2.3_743 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)


DSL:
- When ENCAP Mode is selected as "PPPoE LLC" or "PPPoE VC-Mux", now the 802.1Q selection can be selected and displayed.
- Removed DSL Modulation > G.DMT mode auto switch function based on data rate observed.

Bug fixes and enhancements:
- Support new Feedback mechanism.
- PPPD module updated: ppp-2.4.7, fixed possible PPPoE/PPPoA periodic interruption issue.
- Fixed IPTV issue with specific ISP/IPTV service provider.
- Fixed Web UI related issues.
- New input field "ASUS Service No./Case#" added for Feedback form.
- Fixed VoIP service fail issue after Dual WAN fail back occurred.
- Fine tune DHCP leases > expire time display format.
- Dual WAN ping target timeout(3 times), changed to 8.8.8.8 instead.
- Fixed Router app failed to prompt for a new version of firmware for update issue.
- Removed unnecessary debug message from Syslog "==>Set_RadioOn_Proc (ON)".

Security:
- Fixed command inject in the web-based management interfaceThe security vulnerability.
- Block domain name resolving queries of suspicious servers.
- Fixed CVE-2004-0789 (DNS Response Flooding) vulnerability.
- Fixed malformed DNS packet validation.
- Fixed class/type validation , no more IN/A replies to non-IN/A queries.
- Fixed invalid authoritative replies with fake address.
- Added NotImpl reply to non-IN/A queries.

----------


## famous-walker

Εγώ το έχω εδώ και μέρες. Δεν παρατήρησα κάτι το αρνητικό και ποτέ δεν κάνω hardware reset μετά από κάθε αναβάθμιση...

----------


## GSF

> To περναμε το καινουργιο η περιμενουμε ?
> 
> Firmware version 1.1.2.3_743 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)


Θα το περάσω και εγώ το βράδυ και θα γράψω αν μου βγάλει κάποιο πρόβλημα

----------


## bluescorpion

Είναι κανείς από εδώ που δουλεύει vpn κατευθείαν από το ac52u? Σε 50αρα γραμμή δεν πάει πάνω από 7-8 Mbps και φαντάζομαι λόγω hardware?

----------


## GSF

> τελευταια εκδοση firmware. οχι δεν εχω σεταρει κατι εξτρα]





> Είναι κανείς από εδώ που δουλεύει vpn κατευθείαν από το ac52u? Σε 50αρα γραμμή δεν πάει πάνω από 7-8 Mbps και φαντάζομαι λόγω hardware?


Δεν θεωρείς το VPN κάτι έξτρα? Η το έβαλες τώρα? Ευκαιρία τώρα που κάθησα σπίτι για λίγο να κάνω και εγώ upgrade το firmware..

- - - Updated - - -

Προς το παρόν όλα φαίνονται καλά μετά απο upgrade και reset. Και πριν το reset η RAM ήταν στα ~40%

----------


## bluescorpion

> Δεν θεωρείς το VPN κάτι έξτρα? Η το έβαλες τώρα?


Δεν σε κατάλαβα συγγνώμη

----------


## GSF

> Δεν σε κατάλαβα συγγνώμη


Εννοώ ότι ότι επιπλέον ενεργοποιήσεις στο ρουτερ σου θεωρητικά θα έχει μεγαλύτερη χρήση σε CPU και RAM. Γιαυτό ρώτησα στην αρχή αν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει κάτι επιπλέον απο αυτά που δίνει απο default το ρουτερ (μετά απο ρεσετ). Ίσως το VPN να τρώει την μνήμη, ίσως και όχι. Δεν έχω και κάποιο OpenVPN για να δοκιμάσω, ότι κάνω απο VPN το κάνω μέσω Windscribe CLI.

edit: VPN server ή VPN Client εννοείς ?  :Smile:

----------


## bluescorpion

> Εννοώ ότι ότι επιπλέον ενεργοποιήσεις στο ρουτερ σου θεωρητικά θα έχει μεγαλύτερη χρήση σε CPU και RAM. Γιαυτό ρώτησα στην αρχή αν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει κάτι επιπλέον απο αυτά που δίνει απο default το ρουτερ (μετά απο ρεσετ). Ίσως το VPN να τρώει την μνήμη, ίσως και όχι. Δεν έχω και κάποιο OpenVPN για να δοκιμάσω, ότι κάνω απο VPN το κάνω μέσω Windscribe CLI.
> 
> edit: VPN server ή VPN Client εννοείς ?


Μα στην ουσία δεν πρέπει να καταναλώνει cpu και ram. Μια παράκαμψη είναι. windscribe CLI τι εννοείς? Nαι vpn client λειτουργώ

----------


## GSF

> Μα στην ουσια δεν πρεπει να καταναλωνει cpu και ram. Μια παρακαμψη ειναι. windscribe CLI τι εννοεις?


Εννοώ είμαι τζαμπατζής και δεν έχω Pro account  :Razz:  Δεν υποστηριζει OpenVPN χωρις Pro account  :Razz:  Εκτός και αν το έχεις στήσει με άλλο τρόπο

----------


## bluescorpion

> Εννοώ είμαι τζαμπατζής και δεν έχω Pro account  Δεν υποστηριζει OpenVPN χωρις Pro account  Εκτός και αν το έχεις στήσει με άλλο τρόπο


Ναι κατάλαβα τι λες. Κανονικά pro account έχω. Απλα όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω είναι πολύ περίεργο γιατί αν δεν σήκωνε την full ταχύτητα απλά δεν θα έβαζαν την λειτουργιά?

----------


## GSF

> Ναι κατάλαβα τι λες. Κανονικά pro account έχω. Απλα όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω είναι πολύ περίεργο γιατί αν δεν σήκωνε την full ταχύτητα απλά δεν θα έβαζαν την λειτουργιά?


Γενικά απο όσο έχω διαβάσει το windscribe δεν πιάνει και φοβερές ταχύτητες, μάλλον λόγω του πολύ κόσμου που το χρησιμοποιεί. Δυστυχώς το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για την δουλειά για πρόσβαση απο άλλες χώρες οπότε και δεν έχω πιο σίγουρη άποψη για την γενική του ταχύτητα. Σε ποιον server συνδέεσαι? Το ρουτερ υποθέτω δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν έχω και pro account για να το επιβεβαιώσω. Ίσως κάποιος άλλος να μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

----------


## bluescorpion

> Γενικά απο όσο έχω διαβάσει το windscribe δεν πιάνει και φοβερές ταχύτητες, μάλλον λόγω του πολύ κόσμου που το χρησιμοποιεί. Δυστυχώς το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για την δουλειά για πρόσβαση απο άλλες χώρες οπότε και δεν έχω πιο σίγουρη άποψη για την γενική του ταχύτητα. Σε ποιον server συνδέεσαι? Το ρουτερ υποθέτω δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν έχω και pro account για να το επιβεβαιώσω. Ίσως κάποιος άλλος να μπορεί να βοηθήσει.


Όχι φίλε μου το έχω τεστάρει πολλές ώρες στο παρελθόν. Ότι ταχύτητα πιάνω και χωρίς vpn την πιάνω και με το vpn ανοιχτό.

----------


## GSF

> Όχι φίλε μου το έχω τεστάρει πολλές ώρες στο παρελθόν. Ότι ταχύτητα πιάνω και χωρίς vpn την πιάνω και με το vpn ανοιχτό.


Λοιπόν πήρα ένα φτηνό πακέτο με 2 VPN servers Ελλάδα και Αγγλία. Η RAM ειναι στα ίδια επίπεδα, 45-47%, αυξήθηκε λίγο δηλαδή. Το CPU usage του VPN client είναι στα 10% όταν τρέχω Speedtest. Δεν είδα ταχύτητες πάνω απο 8Mbps. Αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τα VPN απο το PC μου απευθείας, για να δώ αν φταίει το Windscribe ή το Router. Θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω σε λίγο και θα κάνω update.

Βάζω και το Log απο το ρουτερ:



```
2019-08-20 19:41:12 [Notice] vpnclient5[9464]: OpenVPN 2.4.7 mips-unknown-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [LZ4] [EPOLL] [MH/PKTINFO] [AEAD] built on Jun 28 2019
2019-08-20 19:41:12 [Notice] vpnclient5[9464]: library versions: OpenSSL 1.0.2d 9 Jul 2015, LZO 2.09
2019-08-20 19:41:12 [Warning] vpnclient5[9467]: NOTE: the current --script-security setting may allow this configuration to call user-defined scripts
2019-08-20 19:41:12 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: Outgoing Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication
2019-08-20 19:41:12 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: Incoming Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]XXXXXXXXX:1194
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: UDP link local: (not bound)
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: UDP link remote: [AF_INET]XXXXXXXXX:1194
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Warning] vpnclient5[9467]: WARNING: this configuration may cache passwords in memory -- use the auth-nocache option to prevent this
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: VERIFY OK: depth=1, C=CA, ST=ON, L=Toronto, O=Windscribe Limited, OU=Operations, CN=Windscribe Node CA
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: VERIFY KU OK
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: Validating certificate extended key usage
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: ++ Certificate has EKU (str) TLS Web Server Authentication, expects TLS Web Server Authentication
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: VERIFY EKU OK
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: VERIFY OK: depth=0, C=CA, ST=ON, O=Windscribe Limited, OU=Operations, CN=Windscribe Node Server X
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Informational] WEB: Configuration changed: VPNC_Entry
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Warning] vpnclient5[9467]: WARNING: 'link-mtu' is used inconsistently, local='link-mtu 1602', remote='link-mtu 1550'
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Warning] vpnclient5[9467]: WARNING: 'cipher' is used inconsistently, local='cipher AES-256-CBC', remote='cipher AES-256-GCM'
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Warning] vpnclient5[9467]: WARNING: 'auth' is used inconsistently, local='auth SHA512', remote='auth [null-digest]'
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: Control Channel: TLSv1.2, cipher TLSv1/SSLv3 ECDHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384, 4096 bit RSA
2019-08-20 19:41:13 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: [Windscribe Node Server X] Peer Connection Initiated with [AF_INET]XXXXXXXXX:1194
2019-08-20 19:41:20 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: Data Channel: using negotiated cipher 'AES-256-GCM'
2019-08-20 19:41:20 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: Outgoing Data Channel: Cipher 'AES-256-GCM' initialized with 256 bit key
2019-08-20 19:41:20 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: Incoming Data Channel: Cipher 'AES-256-GCM' initialized with 256 bit key
2019-08-20 19:41:20 [Informational] kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): tun15: link becomes ready
2019-08-20 19:41:20 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: TUN/TAP device tun15 opened
2019-08-20 19:41:20 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: /sbin/ifconfig tun15 10.116.174.13 netmask 255.255.254.0 mtu 1500 broadcast 10.116.175.255
2019-08-20 19:41:20 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: /etc/openvpn/ovpn-up tun15 1500 1553 10.116.174.13 255.255.254.0 init
2019-08-20 19:41:21 [Notice] vpnclient5[9467]: Initialization Sequence Completed
```

----------


## bluescorpion

> Λοιπόν πήρα ένα φτηνό πακέτο με 2 VPN servers Ελλάδα και Αγγλία. Η RAM ειναι στα ίδια επίπεδα, 45-47%, αυξήθηκε λίγο δηλαδή. Το CPU usage του VPN client είναι στα 10% όταν τρέχω Speedtest. Δεν είδα ταχύτητες πάνω απο 8Mbps. Αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τα VPN απο το PC μου απευθείας, για να δώ αν φταίει το Windscribe ή το Router. Θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω σε λίγο και θα κάνω update.


Δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσες ώρες το ψάχνω. Δυστυχώς φταίει το router. Και δυστυχώς η windscribe δεν έχει settings για L2TP η PPTP που είναι καλύτερη λύση σε ταχύτητα από το openvpn που υποστηρίζει. btw μιλάμε για servers Ελλάδα μόνο

----------


## GSF

> Δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσες ώρες το ψάχνω. Δυστυχώς φταίει το router. Και δυστυχώς η windscribe δεν έχει settings για L2TP η PPTP που είναι καλύτερη λύση σε ταχύτητα από το openvpn που υποστηρίζει. btw μιλάμε για servers Ελλάδα μόνο


Βρήκα και το ποστ του babis που το "επιβεβαιώνει".. μάλλον δεν γίνεται κάτι καλύτερο. Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν ανεβαίνει το CPU usage.

----------


## bluescorpion

> Βρήκα και το ποστ του babis που το "επιβεβαιώνει".. μάλλον δεν γίνεται κάτι καλύτερο. Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν ανεβαίνει το CPU usage.


Με λίγα λόγια χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κάποιον το router είναι για γέλια (τουλάχιστον από τα προβλήματα που διάβασα τόσες σελίδες συν συμπεριλαμβανομενης της τιμής πάνω από 130 ευρώ που το είχα πάρει). Κανονικά έπρεπε να βγάλουν και την λειτουργιά vpn με το σάπιο λειτουργικό που έχουν. Κρίμα που δεν υποστηρίζει και merlin

----------


## GSF

> Με λίγα λόγια χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κάποιον το router είναι για γέλια (τουλάχιστον από τα προβλήματα που διάβασα τόσες σελίδες συν συμπεριλαμβανομενης της τιμής πάνω από 130 ευρώ που το είχα πάρει). Κανονικά έπρεπε να βγάλουν και την λειτουργιά vpn με το σάπιο λειτουργικό που έχουν. Κρίμα που δεν υποστηρίζει και merlin


Sorry αλλά δεν έχω πειστεί ότι έχει κάτι υπερβολικά σοβαρό το ρουτερ. Με λίγο tweaking βλέπω ότι καταφέρνει να φτάσει τα 2.2MB/s σε download από http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ - και το CPU usage μένει σταθερό. Με κλειστό το VPN μου δίνει εως 2.5ΜΒ/s οπότε πολύ μικρή διαφορά εως και καθόλου στο συγκεκριμένο.

Στο Speedtest της Forthnet τεράστια διαφορά. Απο 5.0MB/s σε 800KB/s - αλλά πως θα βγάλουμε άκρη ότι φταίει το ρουτερ και όχι το VPN σε αυτην την περίπτωση?

Αυτό που πείραξα (απευθείας στο config του Windscribe) και έκανε την διαφορά απο τις παρακάτω προτάσεις είναι το tun-mtu σε 60000 - Επίσης πολλές ρυθμίσεις τις κάνει override ο server του Windscribe οπότε μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό. Εχω πειράξει και τα buffers του ρουτερ αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι καναν αυτά την διαφορά.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ, ίσως το ξαναδώ προς το Σ/Κ  :Razz:

----------


## bluescorpion

> Sorry αλλά δεν έχω πειστεί ότι έχει κάτι υπερβολικά σοβαρό το ρουτερ. Με λίγο tweaking βλέπω ότι καταφέρνει να φτάσει τα 2.2MB/s σε download από http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ - και το CPU usage μένει σταθερό. Με κλειστό το VPN μου δίνει εως 2.5ΜΒ/s οπότε πολύ μικρή διαφορά εως και καθόλου στο συγκεκριμένο.
> 
> Στο Speedtest της Forthnet τεράστια διαφορά. Απο 5.0MB/s σε 800KB/s - αλλά πως θα βγάλουμε άκρη ότι φταίει το ρουτερ και όχι το VPN σε αυτην την περίπτωση?
> 
> Αυτό που πείραξα (απευθείας στο config του Windscribe) και έκανε την διαφορά απο τις παρακάτω προτάσεις είναι το tun-mtu σε 60000 - Επίσης πολλές ρυθμίσεις τις κάνει override ο server του Windscribe οπότε μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό. Εχω πειράξει και τα buffers του ρουτερ αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι καναν αυτά την διαφορά.
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ, ίσως το ξαναδώ προς το Σ/Κ


Το router ειναι φιλε μου. Δοκιμασα και με αλλο vpn απο περιεργεια. Δεν ξερω ποιο router να παρω τωρα μελλοντικα που να υποστηριζει φουλ ταχυτητα vpn,vdsl 100, 1000 Mbps ethernet και τα λοιπα..

----------


## nikosgnr

> Τι εντυπώσεις? Εγώ τα περνάω τα firmware κατα καιρους (είμαι ήδη στο 674) αλλά δεν έχω παρατηρήσει καμια διαφορά (εκτός απο τότε που χάλασαν όλο το ρουτερ)


Δε κάνω εύκολα πλέον τη μετάβαση σε νεότερο, ειδικά αν δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αυτό που ήδη έχω.

Κατά καιρούς με κάποια Updates είχα διάφορα θεματάκια κυρίως σταθερότητας, συνεπώς δεν είναι να παίζουμε.

----------


## GSF

> Δε κάνω εύκολα πλέον τη μετάβαση σε νεότερο, ειδικά αν δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αυτό που ήδη έχω.
> 
> Κατά καιρούς με κάποια Updates είχα διάφορα θεματάκια κυρίως σταθερότητας, συνεπώς δεν είναι να παίζουμε.


Νομίζω ότι εσύ παίζεις με την τύχη σου, ειδικά σε ένα ρουτερ που φτιάχνονται security issues κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι. Αλλά επιλογές ειναι αυτές  :Smile:  Μπορείς να διαβάζεις το τοπικ που και που και να βλέπεις αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα πριν κάνεις upgrade.

----------


## nikosgnr

Τα Security Fixes που έχει η 743 δεν είναι τόσο Critical για αν πεις πως παίζω με τη τύχη μου..

Anyway θα δω τι θα κάνω.

----------


## bluescorpion

Πραγματικα χωρις υπερβολες, απο τα χειροτερα cpe που ειχα. Σε ρυθμισεις ειναι εξαιρετικο αλλα καθε τρεις και λιγο θελει reset. Ασε που οποτε του κα...σει μπαινει στο interface. Πριν λιγο παλι δεν ειχα προσβαση σε wifi camera και επρεπε να μπω και δεν εμπαινε  :Laughing: 
Και εννοειται θελει reset για να ξαναμπεις και ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη αφου και το restore που κανει δεν ισχυει στην ουσια  :ROFL: 
Και ουτε απο την εφαρμογη του κινητου μπαινει. old school κουμπακι απο πισω φαση.  :Laughing:

----------


## GSF

> Πραγματικα χωρις υπερβολες, απο τα χειροτερα cpe που ειχα. Σε ρυθμισεις ειναι εξαιρετικο αλλα καθε τρεις και λιγο θελει reset. Ασε που οποτε του κα...σει μπαινει στο interface. Πριν λιγο παλι δεν ειχα προσβαση σε wifi camera και επρεπε να μπω και δεν εμπαινε 
> Και εννοειται θελει reset για να ξαναμπεις και ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη αφου και το restore που κανει δεν ισχυει στην ουσια 
> Και ουτε απο την εφαρμογη του κινητου μπαινει. old school κουμπακι απο πισω φαση.


Εδώ δουλεύει άψογα εδώ και πολύ καιρό, και η εφαρμογή του κινητού το ίδιο. Ίσως να έχεις προβληματικό κομμάτι. Firmware update κάνεις?

----------


## bluescorpion

> Εδώ δουλεύει άψογα εδώ και πολύ καιρό, και η εφαρμογή του κινητού το ίδιο. Ίσως να έχεις προβληματικό κομμάτι. Firmware update κάνεις?


Εχω 2 ιδια και κανουν ακριβως τα ιδια φιλε μου. Επειδη μου ανεφερες και την εφαρμογη του κινητου για πηγαινε στο wol και κανε wake up κατι απο την εφαρμογη να μου πεις δουλευει.

----------


## GSF

> Εχω 2 ιδια και κανουν ακριβως τα ιδια φιλε μου. Επειδη μου ανεφερες και την εφαρμογη του κινητου για πηγαινε στο wol και κανε wake up κατι απο την εφαρμογη να μου πεις δουλευει.


Και αν δεν δουλεύει δηλαδή ένα μενου απο το app του κινητού αυτό κάνει το ρουτερ άχρηστο? Είναι στην κυριολεξία 10 δευτερόλεπτα δουλειά να βάλεις άλλο app για WoL... και στην τελική δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με το ρουτερ αυτο το feature. Ένα magic packet είναι που στέλνεις στο LAN.

----------


## bluescorpion

> Και αν δεν δουλεύει δηλαδή ένα μενου απο το app του κινητού αυτό κάνει το ρουτερ άχρηστο? Είναι στην κυριολεξία 10 δευτερόλεπτα δουλειά να βάλεις άλλο app για WoL... και στην τελική δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με το ρουτερ αυτο το feature. Ένα magic packet είναι που στέλνεις στο LAN.


Μα δεν εχω κολλησει στο app του κινητου φιλε. Μονο εσυ απο ολο το thread λες οτι το router ειναι καλο ενω οι περισσότεροι οτι ειναι κακο.

----------


## GSF

> Μα δεν εχω κολλησει στο app του κινητου φιλε. Μονο εσυ απο ολο το thread λες οτι το router ειναι καλο ενω οι περισσότεροι οτι ειναι κακο.


Δεν πάει να το λέει και όλο το φορουμ, νομίζεις θα με νοιάξει? Το επιχείρημα σου είναι ότι το ρουτερ είναι απο τα χειρότερα που έχεις δει επειδή δεν δουλεύει το WoL στο app του κινητού.. Σε ρώτησα αν κάνεις updates και ούτε καν ενδιαφέρθηκες να απαντήσεις. Στην τελική αν δεν σου αρέσει το ρουτερ πέτα το και πάρε άλλο..

----------


## bluescorpion

> Δεν πάει να το λέει και όλο το φορουμ, νομίζεις θα με νοιάξει? Το επιχείρημα σου είναι ότι το ρουτερ είναι απο τα χειρότερα που έχεις δει επειδή δεν δουλεύει το WoL στο app του κινητού.. Σε ρώτησα αν κάνεις updates και ούτε καν ενδιαφέρθηκες να απαντήσεις. Στην τελική αν δεν σου αρέσει το ρουτερ πέτα το και πάρε άλλο..


 :One thumb up:

----------


## kosath

> Και αν δεν δουλεύει δηλαδή ένα μενου απο το app του κινητού αυτό κάνει το ρουτερ άχρηστο? Είναι στην κυριολεξία 10 δευτερόλεπτα δουλειά να βάλεις άλλο app για WoL... και στην τελική δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με το ρουτερ αυτο το feature. Ένα magic packet είναι που στέλνεις στο LAN.


Έχει δίκιο με το UI. Πολλές φορές κολλάει και δεν μπαίνει (τελευταίο firmware)... Εγώ του κάνω reboot με ssh - τουλάχιστον αυτό δουλεύει. Δεν μπορείς να το πετάξεις όπως λες γιατί δεν έχουν όλοι τη δυνατότητα να δίνουν 80€+ για vdsl router gigabit και απαιτείς να λειτουργεί από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει Hardware προβλήμα. Αν το πας για εγγύηση, θα σου πουν ότι δουλεύει μια χαρά, οπότε...

@bluescorpion Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις, όπως κάνω κι εγώ, είναι να στέλνεις συχνά feedback μέσω του ρούτερ ελπίζοντας να διορθώσουν τα όποια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζεις. Τουλάχιστον στο κομμάτι αυτό, η ASUS είναι καλή. Το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ έχει πάρει πάρα πολλά updates.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## lady_in_black

Σε vdsl 50αρι δυστυχως κολλάει αρκετά συχνα και το καταλαβαίνω γιατι δεν μπορουν να παρουν ip συσκευές στο wifi, το led αναβοσβήνει χωρις να εχει καθολου τραφικ και ολα πανε ΠΟΛΥ αργα. Με reboot στρωνει αλλα για λιγο.. καθε δευτερη μερα και reboot. Γενικα σπαμαρε το log με ανουσια πραγματα συνεχεια πχ το Set_RadioOn_Prox (ON) και ειδα το εκαναν remove στην τελευταια εκδοση. 

Πριν λιγο πέρασα την 1.1.2.3_*743* ελπιζοντας να μου φτιαξει το προβλημα της αναγκης για reboot καθε τοσο.

Aπλα να αναφέρω οτι δεν εχω κατσει μετα απο κάθε αναβαθμιση να κανω reset τα settings και να τα περασω απο την αρχη ολα. 

Μετα την αναβαθμιση στo τελευταιo δοκιμασμένο firmware που μολις εγινε, αν συνεχιστει το προβλημα θα ειναι και η τελευταια κινηση που θα κάνω πριν παει για ανακύκλωση.

----------


## GSF

> Aπλα να αναφέρω οτι δεν εχω κατσει μετα απο κάθε αναβαθμιση να κανω reset τα settings και να τα περασω απο την αρχη ολα. 
> 
> Μετα την αναβαθμιση στo τελευταιo δοκιμασμένο firmware που μολις εγινε, αν συνεχιστει το προβλημα θα ειναι και η τελευταια κινηση που θα κάνω πριν παει για ανακύκλωση.


 :RTFM:   :Protest:

----------


## Homer

> χμμμ τελικά έχουμε πρόβλημα.
> 
> Μετά από μερικές ώρες ή μέρες δεν μπορώ να κάνω Login στον ρούτερ. Ανεξάρτητα αν δοκιμάσω από τοπικό δίκτυο ή από wan κάνει timeout. Το περίεργο είναι ότι κατά τα άλλα ο router δουλεύει, δηλαδή μπαίνω κανονικά στο internet,  το telnet δουλεύει κανονικά....


 Με λίγη βοήθεια και τύχη επινόησα το παρακάτω τέχνασμα. Έχοντας το αυτόματο συμπλήρωμα των κωδικών μας ενεργοποιημένο στον φυλλομετρητή μας, στην οθόνη του log in πατάμε το F5 συνεχώς χωρίς παύση. Τότε ο φυλλομμετρητής  μπορεί να μπερδευτεί και στα λίγα ms που δείχνει την οθόνη log in προτού κλειδώσει, να την δείχνει για πάντα αλλά για λίγα ms σε επανάληψη κάθε φορά. Εμείς δεν ανησυχούμε και κουνάμε το ποντίκι μας να πατήσουμε log in έχοντας παράλληλα πατημένο το F5 εκμεταλευόμενοι το παράθυρο των λίγων ms μέχρι να βγει το μήνυμα "You cannot login unless logout another user first". Αν δεν κολλήσει η οθόνη στο log in αλλά στο μήνυμα λάθους ξαναδοκιμάζουμε με F5.  

Oι εντολές για την nvram έχοντας ανοίξει ssh δεν ήταν αποδεκτές στο Asus DSL N14U μου
https://www.snbforums.com/threads/ca...17/#post-42994

Εγώ το παθαίνω μόνο όταν συνδέω μια συσκευή στο wifi.

(f@ck asus)

----------


## GSF

> (f@ck asus)


Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις οτι απαντάς σε ένα ποστ πριν απο 2 χρόνια με πολύ παλιό firmware (:1.1.2.3_438) και για τελείως διαφορετικό πρόβλημα.. Καθώς το ρουτερ δουλεύει μια χαρά, αν έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα με το δικό σας γράφτε εδώ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και βήματα που έχετε ή δεν έχετε ακολουθήσει μήπως και μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει κάποιος.

----------


## Homer

Για το ίδιο πρόβλημα αναφέρομαι και αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις και τα παρακάτω μηνύματα του ανθρώπου που έγραψε το πρόβλημα, αναφέρεται ακριβώς στο ίδιο μήνυμα λάθους που έγραψα και εγώ: "Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να βγάζει "You cannot Login unless logout another user first"? Ή απλά μπερδεύεται και κολλάει και θέλει reboot? *Μερικές φορές το βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα.* Το θέμα είναι ότι κολλάει τελείως και ακόμα και να μπεις telnet και να βγείς πάλι δεν δουλεύει το gui. "  Έγραψε δηλαδή ότι του κάνει timeout και δεν μπορεί να μπει στο gui αλλά μερικές φορές του βγάζει και το παραπάνω μήνυμα λάθους τελείως άκυρα, ίδια περίπτωση με εμένα. Τέλος δεν έχει γράψει ότι έλυσε το πρόβλημα με αναβάθμιση firmware αλλά μόλις πέρσι έγραψε "με 75€ είχε παίξει προσφορά από κίτρινομάγαζο πριν μερικούς μήνες καινούριο....αν σου κάτσει η στραβή δε νομίζω να έχεις εγγύηση. Γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει." 

Ακόμη, μιας και ανέφερες τα δύο χρόνια, το πρόβλημα παραμένει και μόλις πριν ένα χρόνο άλυτο και επίσης και το μέλος nemesis1 αναφέρει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει log in για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο-μήνυμα λάθους.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/915224-%CE%9D%CE%B5%CE%BF-ASUS-DSL-AC52U-AC750-(adsl-vdsl)?p=6359072#post6359072

Εγώ έχω ένα άλλο μοντέλο της ASUS και μου παρουσιάζει αυτό το σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Επικοινώνησα με την ASUS και η εξυπηρέτηση ήταν πολύ κακή και ταίριαζε με τα παραπάνω γραφόμενα ότι το ρούτερ είναι μια χαρά... να κάνω μια αναβάθμιση του firmware (που είδη είχα κάνει...), ότι δεν παραπονιούνται κι άλλοι γι΄ αυτό το πρόβλημα... Συγκεκριμένα το κόλλημα το τρώει όταν συνδέω μια συσκευή με το wifi και μετά το κλείνω το wifi. Mόνο την συνδέω, δεν μπαίνω ασύρματα στο διαχειριστικό του δρομολογητή. Τέλος πάω στοίχημα ότι και στο ASUS DSL-AC52U AC750, όταν χρησιμοποιούμε το κουμπάκι στο πίσω μέρος το δρομολογητή αντί για WPS ως διακόπτη wifi τότε το λεντάκι για το wifi on δείχνει ότι να ναι!!! Άσε που πρέπει να το πατάμε περίπου 3sec για να δουλέψει ως wifi διακόπτης. Το ανέφερα κι αυτό στην ASUS και με γράψαν κανονικά αντί να πουν ευχαριστώ που τους βρήκα bug.

- - - Updated - - -




> sorry, μαλλον θα τα μπερδεψα με αλλο topic / post και ειχα στο νου μου το ασυρματο
> 
> δοκιμασε το καινουριο beta _473, απο οτι διαβαζω παει καλα και δεν εχω δει να αναφερουν τετοιο θεμα, εμενα στο dsl ac 52 που εχω ιδιο, δεν μου ετυχε θεμα με log in ... απλα αν μπαινεις απο 2 συσκευες πρεπει να γινει log out απο τη μια ή να περιμενεις να τελειωσει το section λιγα λεπτα, πχ αν κλεισεις καποιο pc και ξεχασες να κανεις log in
> Aν το προβλημα συνεχιστει να στειλουμε feedback αλλα αν δεν εχεις το τελευταιο beta θα σου πουν να το βαλεις


Παιδιά επαναλαμβάνω το τρελό πρόβλημα, αλλά σε εμένα το κάνει πάντα δείχνοντας το μύνημα "you cannot log in..." μήπως το παθαίνεται όταν συνδέσεται καμιά wifi συσκευή, έστω και χωρίς να μπείτε από αυτήν στο διαχειριστικό του δρομολογητή; Επίσης, Μπάμπη προφανώς θα ήθελες να γράψεις log out αντί για log in παραπάνω έ;

----------


## GSF

> Για το ίδιο πρόβλημα αναφέρομαι και αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις και τα παρακάτω μηνύματα του ανθρώπου που έγραψε το πρόβλημα, αναφέρεται ακριβώς στο ίδιο μήνυμα λάθους που έγραψα και εγώ: "Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να βγάζει "You cannot Login unless logout another user first"? Ή απλά μπερδεύεται και κολλάει και θέλει reboot? *Μερικές φορές το βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα.* Το θέμα είναι ότι κολλάει τελείως και ακόμα και να μπεις telnet και να βγείς πάλι δεν δουλεύει το gui. "  Έγραψε δηλαδή ότι του κάνει timeout και δεν μπορεί να μπει στο gui αλλά μερικές φορές του βγάζει και το παραπάνω μήνυμα λάθους τελείως άκυρα, ίδια περίπτωση με εμένα. Τέλος δεν έχει γράψει ότι έλυσε το πρόβλημα με αναβάθμιση firmware αλλά μόλις πέρσι έγραψε "με 75€ είχε παίξει προσφορά από κίτρινομάγαζο πριν μερικούς μήνες καινούριο....αν σου κάτσει η στραβή δε νομίζω να έχεις εγγύηση. Γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει." 
> 
> Ακόμη, μιας και ανέφερες τα δύο χρόνια, το πρόβλημα παραμένει και μόλις πριν ένα χρόνο άλυτο και επίσης και το μέλος nemesis1 αναφέρει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει log in για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο-μήνυμα λάθους.
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/915224-%CE%9D%CE%B5%CE%BF-ASUS-DSL-AC52U-AC750-(adsl-vdsl)?p=6359072#post6359072


Για να μην κοιτάμε τι γινόταν πριν 2 χρόνια μήπως να δούμε τι γίνεται σήμερα? Αρχικά σε ποιό firmware έισαι? Έχεις κάνει update στο τελευταίο? Έχεις κάνει reset στο ρουτερ? Κάνεις ένα ποστ και δεν δίνεις καμία πληροφορία για τα βασικά πράγματα. Το να κάνεις update το firmware και reset μετά απο το update είναι MUST για να δούμε αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το router γενικότερα. To reset θα καταλάβεις ότι έπιασε αφού θα σου ζητήσει τα στοιχεία για τον ISP σου username/κωδικό κτλπ.

Το ότι σου δημιουργείται πρόβλημα αφού συνδέσεις μια συσκευή στο wi-fi μπορεί να βοηθάει στο να βρεθεί τι πάει στραβά. Πρώτον, αν δεν ρυθμιστεί το ρουτερ να δίνει συγκεκριμένες ips μέσω του DHCP server, μπορεί να παίρνει τις ίδιες ip με τον υπολογιστή σου, και μετά να δημιουργούνται προβλήματα όπως αυτό που αναφέρεις. Θα πρέπει αφού κάνεις update το firmware και ρεσετ, να ρυθμίσεις και το εύρος του DHCP server να δίνει για παράδειγμα απο το 192.168.1.120 και πάνω, ώστε να μπορείς να δίνεις manually ip στις δικές σου συσκευές όπως το PC για παράδειγμα ip 192.168.1.2

Όλα αυτά τα γράφω χωρις να ξέρω τι ips έχεις και τι στρατηγική ακολουθείς για το δικό σου LAN. Απλά υποθέσεις κάνω. Γενικά το όλο θέμα στο τοπικ δημιουργείται απο το ότι έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο ρουτερ αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν θέλετε να πιστέψετε οτι σε κάποιους δουλεύει τελείως απροβλημάτιστα εδώ και μήνες, ίσως και χρόνια.

----------


## Homer

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου. Ναι έχω το τελευταίο firmware. Δεν έχω κάνει hard reset γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίει αυτό και είναι κουραστικό να ξαναπερνάω τις ρυθμίσεις και παράλογο να σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να αποθηκεύεις της ρυθμίσεις αλλά για κάθε πρόβλημα να υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να φταίει ότι δεν έκανα hard reset. Εννοείται δεν πείραξα ρυθμίσεις και μετά μου εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα.
Για το DHCP όντως το έχω στο αυτόματο, με κανέναν περιορισμό και δεν έχω καμία καρφωτή ip. Μάλλον θα το δοκιμάσω αυτό που ανέφερες. Αν φταίει αυτό, πάλι είναι εξαιρετικά παράλογο γιατί έχω το auto log out σε 20 λεπτά, η λύση σου αν είναι σωστή προϋποθέτει αυξημένες γνώσεις και δεν είναι από προεπιλογή στο firmware. Επίσης πόσους μήνες που είχα δύο Η/Υ συνδεδεμένα ενσύρματα με wifi off δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.
Ένα άλλο που μπορεί να φταίει είναι ότι λένε ότι μετά από κάθε log in πρέπει αναγκαστηκά να πατάμε log out και όχι να κλείνουμε την ιστοσελίδα.
Μπορεί το μήνυμα λάθους να είναι και αυτό παραπλανητικό και απλώς κάπου να κολλάει το wifi το διαχειριστικό και να εμφανίζει αυτό το μήνυμα λάθους. Αλλιώς δεν πιστεύω ότι με τις σχεδόν άπειρες ανανεώσεις (F5) να μπορούσα να λύσω το κόλλημα.

----------


## lady_in_black

Στην δικια σου περιπτωση εκτιμω πως επαναφορα στο factory default ειναι μονοδρομος. Ηδη σήμερα θα το εφαρμοσω και εγω και θα το παρακολουθήσω.

----------


## bluescorpion

Όποτε παθαίνω κανένα κουλο στο σαπακι μπαινω εδω να δω αν εχει γραψει κανενας ανθρωπος. και τι σύμπτωση. ο @Homer παθαινει κατι που παθαινω με το σαπακι καθε 7-8 μερες. Οκ μωρε πατας το κουμπακι και κανεις ενα reboot κλαιν. και αν εχεις και 6-7 ip καμερες πανω τις ξανα σεταρεις από την αρχή.  :ROFL: 
Το ρουτερ είναι για πέταμα. Όσο και να το υποστηρίζουν κάποιοι συγγνώμη.

----------


## GSF

> Όποτε παθαίνω κανένα κουλο στο σαπακι μπαινω εδω να δω αν εχει γραψει κανενας ανθρωπος. και τι σύμπτωση. ο @Homer παθαινει κατι που παθαινω με το σαπακι καθε 7-8 μερες. Οκ μωρε πατας το κουμπακι και κανεις ενα reboot κλαιν. και αν εχεις και 6-7 ip καμερες πανω τις ξανα σεταρεις από την αρχή. 
> Το ρουτερ είναι για πέταμα. Όσο και να το υποστηρίζουν κάποιοι συγγνώμη.


Δεν έχει ποστάρει κανείς εδώ και 13 μέρες. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, δεν το έχει γράψει κανεις. Εγώ πριν 10 λεπτά το έκανα reboot μετά απο 37 μέρες uptime και αυτό χωρίς λόγο γιατί τελικά έπρεπε να περιμένω να επανέλθει η γραμμή απο την Forthnet. Τρένο πάει

----------


## bluescorpion

σε αναβαθμιση απο vdsl50 σε 100 γιατι εχω τοσα crc? δεν ειχα ποτε crc σε 50αρα.



- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν έχει ποστάρει κανείς εδώ και 13 μέρες. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, δεν το έχει γράψει κανεις. Εγώ πριν 10 λεπτά το έκανα reboot μετά απο 37 μέρες uptime και αυτό χωρίς λόγο γιατί τελικά έπρεπε να περιμένω να επανέλθει η γραμμή απο την Forthnet. Τρένο πάει


και στο σπιτι και στο μαγαζι παλικαρι μου τα ιδια μου κανουν και τα 2 cpe δυστυχως. Δεν μπαινω εδω ουτε να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση ουτε τιποτα.

----------


## GSF

> και στο σπιτι και στο μαγαζι παλικαρι μου τα ιδια μου κανουν και τα 2 cpe δυστυχως. Δεν μπαινω εδω ουτε να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση ουτε τιποτα.


Δεν έχεις γράψει για κάποιο πρόβλημα πάντως σήμερα. Το πρόβλημα είναι τα 50 CRC? Anyway, βλέπω στις ρυθμίσεις έχουμε τελείως διαφορετικό UI / CONFIG. Δεν ξέρω απο τι μπορεί να είναι. Μήπως τα έχεις πειράξει κάποια settings?
Εμένα απο default δίνει τα παρακάτω:

----------


## bluescorpion

> Δεν έχεις γράψει για κάποιο πρόβλημα πάντως σήμερα. Το πρόβλημα είναι τα 50 CRC? Anyway, βλέπω στις ρυθμίσεις έχουμε τελείως διαφορετικό UI / CONFIG. Δεν ξέρω απο τι μπορεί να είναι. Μήπως τα έχεις πειράξει κάποια settings?
> Εμένα απο default δίνει τα παρακάτω:


Το προβλημα που ειχα ξαναγραψει που δεν εχεις προσβαση στο interface. θα το κοιταξω το screenshot που εστειλες μπας και εχω κανει βλακεια.
*Το πρόβλημα είναι τα 50 CRC?*
οχι ειχα 7 χιλιαδες κατι απλα ειχα κανει reboot. Μεχρι στιγμης με τα default δεν εχω κανενα, πολυ κουλο
update: μου περναει μερικα crc τελικα και με τα default. καλα πως γινεται αυτο? αναβαθμιση απο 50 σε 100 και εχω errors?

----------


## lady_in_black

Πάντως αναβάθμιση firmware, reset και επανασετάρισμα έγινε με τα προβλήματα (μετα απο μερικές ωρες όλα αρχίζουν να σέρνονται με αδυναμία ο dhcp να δώσει ip σε νέες συσκευές χωρίς κάποια ένδειξη χρησης επεξεργαστή ή κατανάλωσης bw) να παραμένουν και ανάγκη για reboot σχεδόν καθημερινή. 

Τελοσπάντων για να μην πλατειάζω είχα αλλο ένα dsl-ac52u στο πατρικό μου που καθόταν (και τα δυο δουλευαν κανα 2 χρονια χωρις προβλημα) και είπα να το δοκιμάσω και αυτό. Αφου επανέλαβα τα προηγουμενα δηλ. firmware, reset, επανασεταρισμα στο δεύτερο τώρα δουλευει μια βδομαδα χωρίς κανενα προβλημα όπως ακριβώς το θυμόμουν.

Πιθανολογώ οτι έχει κάποιο κατασκευαστικό θέμα το συγκεκριμένο μοντελο που αργά ή γρηγορα θα βγει στην επιφάνεια.

----------


## kosath

> Όποτε παθαίνω κανένα κουλο στο σαπακι μπαινω εδω να δω αν εχει γραψει κανενας ανθρωπος. και τι σύμπτωση. ο @Homer παθαινει κατι που παθαινω με το σαπακι καθε 7-8 μερες. Οκ μωρε πατας το κουμπακι και κανεις ενα reboot κλαιν. και αν εχεις και 6-7 ip καμερες πανω τις ξανα σεταρεις από την αρχή. 
> Το ρουτερ είναι για πέταμα. Όσο και να το υποστηρίζουν κάποιοι συγγνώμη.


Kι εγώ έχω αντίστοιχα προβλήματα αλλά οι ip κάμερες που έχω συνδέονται μόνες τους όταν κάνω reboot καθώς και όλες οι ασύρματες και μη συσκευές. Έχεις στείλει feedback στην asus? (δεν έχω διαβάσει παλαιότερα ποστ σου)

----------


## dimyok

O dhcp να δινει ip με λαθος subnet ; Πως παρακαμπτεται ;

----------


## bluescorpion

> Kι εγώ έχω αντίστοιχα προβλήματα αλλά οι ip κάμερες που έχω συνδέονται μόνες τους όταν κάνω reboot καθώς και όλες οι ασύρματες και μη συσκευές. Έχεις στείλει feedback στην asus? (δεν έχω διαβάσει παλαιότερα ποστ σου)


οι ασύρματες κάμερες σε σερβερ δεν συνδέονται μόνες τους. Δεν παίρνουν static ip. έχω στείλει feedback ναι. Καλά αυτό που με τρελαίνει πιο πολύ από όλα είναι με τα crc που ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα.

----------


## Mammouhalos

Εγώ το έχω περίπου 2 χρόνια τώρα σε vdsl σε αστικό κέντρο και δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα.
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε προσέξει, αλλά παρόλο που πωλείτε ως 433mbps στα 5GHz, κλειδώνει στα 780mbs αν έχετε βέβαια και συσκευή που υποστηρίζει αυτές τις ταχύτητες. Ένα wireless bridge της Linksys που χρησιμοποιώ κλειδώνει σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες.

----------


## Homer

- - - Updated - - -




> Όποτε παθαίνω κανένα κουλο στο σαπακι μπαινω εδω να δω αν εχει γραψει κανενας ανθρωπος. και τι σύμπτωση. ο @Homer παθαινει κατι που παθαινω με το σαπακι καθε 7-8 μερες. Οκ μωρε πατας το κουμπακι και κανεις ενα reboot κλαιν. και αν εχεις και 6-7 ip καμερες πανω τις ξανα σεταρεις από την αρχή. 
> Το ρουτερ είναι για πέταμα. Όσο και να το υποστηρίζουν κάποιοι συγγνώμη.


Ελπίζω η λύση που παρέθεσα με πατημένο το F5 να πιάνει και σε εσένα. Ευχαριστώ τον GSF που ασχολήθηκε με προτάσεις για επίλυση, αλλά έχω συμβιβαστεί με τον τρόπο μου και πάλι έπιασε σήμερα το πατημένο συνεχώς F5, ξεμπλόκαρε το log in.

----------


## nemesis1

Εμένα το έκανε σε συγκεκριμένο FW και το μόνο που έκανα ήταν update και RESET, μετά απο αυτό δεν ξανακανε κιχ...

Και ήμουν απο αυτούς που γέλαγαν όταν άκουγα για reset μετά απο update... :Embarassed:

----------


## kosath

Καλημέρα,

Χθες το βράδυ απελπίστηκα και έκανα firmware restoration με το tool της ASUS (Μπορείτε να το βρείτε εδώ).

Φαίνεται να λειτουργεί καλύτερα γενικά (βελτιώθηκε η απόκριση στο GUI) αλλά συνεχίζει το θέμα με το ADDBA request.


*Spoiler:*




			2019-10-09 11:48:49 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 102,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-10-09 11:48:50 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 302,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-10-09 11:48:51 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 402,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
2019-10-09 11:48:52 kernel: BA - Send ADDBA request. StartSeq = 802,  FrameLen = 33. BufSize = 8
		



Μετά από κάποιο firmware Update (617 αν δεν κάνω λάθος) μου γεμίζει το log με τα παραπάνω μηνύματα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πρόβλημα του ρούτερ ή κάποιας συσκευής που έχω συνδεδεμένη. Όταν κλείνω το 2.4G σταματάει.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι γεμίζει το log (δεν έχει κάπου επιλογή να του πεις να σου κρατάει συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα logs και δεν ξέρω πότε αδειάζει μόνο του) και να φρικάρει το ρούτερ (κρεμάει το δίκτυο, δεν μπαίνει στο GUI, κλπ).

Τώρα περιμένω να δω μετά το restoration πως θα αντιδράσει. Παλαιότερα θυμάμαι ήταν 30-40 μέρες χωρίς ούτε ένα reboot. Τώρα, στις 3-4 μέρες το πολύ, πρέπει να το κλείσω και να το ανοίξω ξανά.

Δεν θα ήθελα να βάλω άλλο access point για το 2.4G…

Αν κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα, ευχαρίστως να την ακούσω.

----------


## r1skey

Πριν από 2 ημέρες γύρισα την γραμμή σε VDSL 50. Το AC52U (με το superσταθερό 473 firmware) το έχω με τα συννημένα settings γιατί έκανε κάτι περίεργα disconnects στιγμιαία, φαίνεται να είναι 3-4 ώρες τώρα σταθερό. Η ταχύτητα είναι τούμπανο. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο περαιτέρω tuning?  Το profile setting μάλλον δεν κάνει τίποτα, μου το έχει καρφωμένο η Cosmote σε 17Α.

----------


## GSF

> Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι γεμίζει το log (δεν έχει κάπου επιλογή να του πεις να σου κρατάει συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα logs και δεν ξέρω πότε αδειάζει μόνο του) και να φρικάρει το ρούτερ (κρεμάει το δίκτυο, δεν μπαίνει στο GUI, κλπ).
> 
> Τώρα περιμένω να δω μετά το restoration πως θα αντιδράσει. Παλαιότερα θυμάμαι ήταν 30-40 μέρες χωρίς ούτε ένα reboot. Τώρα, στις 3-4 μέρες το πολύ, πρέπει να το κλείσω και να το ανοίξω ξανά.


Τώρα είδα το ποστ σου, είναι μια ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φταίει. Αλλά για πόσα logs μιλάμε? Εμένα βγάζει περίπου 80 τέτοια την ώρα, χωρις να δημιουργούν κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Kalom1527

Καλησπέρα,

Ιδιοκτήτης του DSL-AC52U περίπου 3 μήνες.

Σε 24άρα Wind 1 μήνα, όλα καλά. Σε 50άρα VDSL Wind προβλήματα από την πρώτη μέρα.

Ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού άριστη, αλλά με συνεχόμενες αποσυνδέσεις. Μερικές φορές πιάνω uptime περίπου 1 μέρα στην καλύτερη. 

Χωρίς να είμαι γνώστης και με λίγο ψάξιμο, έκανα downgrade σε fw473 με το utility της Asus. 2 ώρες uptime και έχασε σύνδεση με PTM Reset Hold στο log. 

Με δοκιμή του router της Wind, 3 μέρες χωρίς κανένα θέμα. Από Wind μου πρότειναν να στείλουν τεχνικό στο σπίτι λόγω αποσυνδέσεων, αλλά με την προυπόθεση οτι έχω πρόβλημα με το δικό του router. Όταν ρώτησα αν έχουν συγκεκριμμένες ρυθμίσεις να μου δώσουν για το δικό μου router, μου είπαν μόνο το username and password.

Έχει κανείς κάποια πρόταση ? Το log :

2019-10-27 03:35:23 kernel: PTM reset hold
2019-10-27 03:35:23 kernel: tpstc_txRxReset
2019-10-27 03:35:23 kernel: Link State: DSL link down.
2019-10-27 03:35:23 kernel: Link State: PVC_80 PPPoE down.
2019-10-27 03:35:24 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
2019-10-27 03:35:24 stop_nat_rules: apply the redirect_rules!
2019-10-27 03:35:29 WAN Connection: Wan link down.
2019-10-27 03:36:15 syslog: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
2019-10-27 03:36:15 syslog: Connect time 123.6 minutes.
2019-10-27 03:36:15 syslog: Sent 38786551 bytes, received 48456128 bytes.
2019-10-27 03:36:15 syslog: LCP down.
2019-10-27 03:36:21 syslog: Connection terminated.
2019-10-27 03:36:21 syslog: Modem hangup
2019-10-27 03:36:21 syslog: LCP down.
2019-10-27 03:36:25 syslog: LCP is allowed to come up.
2019-10-27 03:36:48 kernel: Link State: DSL link up.
2019-10-27 03:36:48 kernel: 
2019-10-27 03:36:48 kernel: PTM reset release
2019-10-27 03:36:50 WAN Connection: Wan link up.
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel: nas8: stoping interface.
2019-10-27 03:36:56 syslog: error receiving pppoe packet: Network is down
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel: [smuxctl rem nas8_X]
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel: 
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel:  $s: go into unregister_mulif_device 
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel: 
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel:  nas8_0: vifname = unregister_mulif_device 
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel: 
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel:  Release MAC when router interface unregister 
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel: 
2019-10-27 03:36:56 kernel:  mulif_release_MacAddress 
2019-10-27 03:36:56 dnsmasq[12852]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2019-10-27 03:36:56 dnsmasq[12852]: using nameserver 212.152.95.56#53
2019-10-27 03:36:56 dnsmasq[12852]: using nameserver 62.169.194.47#53
2019-10-27 03:36:56 dnsmasq[12852]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2019-10-27 03:36:56 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
2019-10-27 03:37:30 syslog: PPP session is 2006
2019-10-27 03:37:30 syslog: Connected to d4:6d:50:64:75:6f via interface nas8_0
2019-10-27 03:37:30 syslog: Using interface ppp80
2019-10-27 03:37:30 syslog: Connect: ppp80 <--> nas8_0
2019-10-27 03:37:40 syslog: PAP authentication succeeded
2019-10-27 03:37:40 syslog: peer from calling number D4:6D:50:64:75:6F authorized
2019-10-27 03:37:40 syslog: local  IP address 91.140.6.31
2019-10-27 03:37:40 syslog: remote IP address 62.169.255.58
2019-10-27 03:37:40 syslog: primary   DNS address 62.169.194.47
2019-10-27 03:37:40 syslog: secondary DNS address 212.152.95.56
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[12852]: exiting on receipt of SIGTERM
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[4589]: started, version 2.78 cachesize 150
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[4589]: using nameserver 212.152.95.56#53
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[4589]: using nameserver 62.169.194.47#53
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[4589]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[4589]: using nameserver 212.152.95.56#53
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[4589]: using nameserver 62.169.194.47#53
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[4589]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[4589]: bad address at /etc/hosts line 2
2019-10-27 03:37:40 dnsmasq[4589]: read /etc/hosts - 5 addresses
2019-10-27 03:37:41 kernel: Link State: PVC_8_0 logistic interface up.
2019-10-27 03:37:41 WAN Connection: WAN was restored.
2019-10-27 03:37:41 start_nat_rules: apply the nat_rules(/tmp/nat_rules)!
2019-10-27 03:37:42 kernel: [qos_execute(8718)]:Force Turn Off Bandwidth Limiter on Guest Network.
2019-10-27 03:37:44 kernel: 
2019-10-27 03:37:44 kernel:  #### wan_primary: [91.140.6.31]
2019-10-27 03:37:44 kernel: ddns_execute(), DDNS is not enable, so remove /etc/ddns.conf.

----------


## bluescorpion

Συνεχιζω να το λεω παιδες και ας λενε καποιοι τα δικα τους. Το router ειναι σχεδον αχρηστο. Σε προηγουμενα post εχω αναφερει τα πιο πολλα προβληματα αλλα το αποκορυφωμα ηταν χτες. Απο 100mbs ταχυτητα την εριχνε ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ στα 7mbs. Ναι καλα ακουσατε. Εφτιαξε μονο επειτα απο restart. Για να προλαβω καποιον την ωρα που το εκανε αυτο εβαλα κατευθειαν ενα σαπιο router της wind και εδινε κανονικα 100mbs. Το router το εχω κανει 800 φορες factory reset. Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι κανενα ac52u δεν ειναι ιδιο τελικα αν κρινω απο τα λεγομενα σε προηγουμενα post. Ειναι σαν να παιζεις τζοκερ. Ελπιζω το AC55U που θα παρω σε λιγες μερες να ειναι καλυτερο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Ιδιοκτήτης του DSL-AC52U περίπου 3 μήνες.
> 
> Σε 24άρα Wind 1 μήνα, όλα καλά. Σε 50άρα VDSL Wind προβλήματα από την πρώτη μέρα.
> 
> Ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού άριστη, αλλά με συνεχόμενες αποσυνδέσεις. Μερικές φορές πιάνω uptime περίπου 1 μέρα στην καλύτερη. 
> 
> Χωρίς να είμαι γνώστης και με λίγο ψάξιμο, έκανα downgrade σε fw473 με το utility της Asus. 2 ώρες uptime και έχασε σύνδεση με PTM Reset Hold στο log. 
> ...


Η φιλικη μου συμβουλη ως κατοχος απο την μερα που βγηκε το router σχεδον, βαλε το αγγελια και παρε αλλο. Δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη πιστεψε με εχω κανει τα παντα. Δες προηγουμενα posts. Αν σου βαλω το δικο μου log εδω θα βαλεις τα γελια φιλε μου συν οτι απο την μερα που πηγα απο 50mbs σε 100mbs μαζευει crc κατι που δεν ειχα ποτε εγω στην γραμμή.

----------


## dproductionz

> Συνεχιζω να το λεω παιδες και ας λενε καποιοι τα δικα τους. Το router ειναι σχεδον αχρηστο. Σε προηγουμενα post εχω αναφερει τα πιο πολλα προβληματα αλλα το αποκορυφωμα ηταν χτες. Απο 100mbs ταχυτητα την εριχνε ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ στα 7mbs. Ναι καλα ακουσατε. Εφτιαξε μονο επειτα απο restart. Για να προλαβω καποιον την ωρα που το εκανε αυτο εβαλα κατευθειαν ενα σαπιο router της wind και εδινε κανονικα 100mbs. Το router το εχω κανει 800 φορες factory reset. Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι κανενα ac52u δεν ειναι ιδιο τελικα αν κρινω απο τα λεγομενα σε προηγουμενα post. Ειναι σαν να παιζεις τζοκερ. Ελπιζω το AC55U που θα παρω σε λιγες μερες να ειναι καλυτερο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Η φιλικη μου συμβουλη ως κατοχος απο την μερα που βγηκε το router σχεδον, βαλε το αγγελια και παρε αλλο. Δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη πιστεψε με εχω κανει τα παντα. Δες προηγουμενα posts. Αν σου βαλω το δικο μου log εδω θα βαλεις τα γελια φιλε μου συν οτι απο την μερα που πηγα απο 50mbs σε 100mbs μαζευει crc κατι που δεν ειχα ποτε εγω στην γραμμή.


Καλησπέρα Φίλε,

Και εγώ από την ώρα που πήγα στα 100 έχω πολλά CRCs...έχεις κάποιο άλλο modem να προτείνεις για να το αλλάξω?
Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## bluescorpion

> Καλησπέρα Φίλε,
> 
> Και εγώ από την ώρα που πήγα στα 100 έχω πολλά CRCs...έχεις κάποιο άλλο modem να προτείνεις για να το αλλάξω?
> Σε ευχαριστώ


οι αποψεις διίστανται. Επειδη εχω συνηθίσει το interface θελω να παρω το AC55U αλλιως θα πηγαινα σε fritzbox χαλαρα.

----------


## dproductionz

> οι αποψεις διίστανται. Επειδη εχω συνηθίσει το interface θελω να παρω το AC55U αλλιως θα πηγαινα σε fritzbox χαλαρα.



το 55u το θεωρώ σχεδόν ίδιο αλλά δεν ξέρω λεπτόμερειες, κάτι θα ξέρεις για να το λες...

----------


## famous-walker

Ίδιο είναι, η διαφορά είναι η ταχύτητα του ασυρμάτου στα 5 GHz.. 
Το Draytek 2762ac είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο από όλα. 
Εάν δεν έχεις κλειδωμένο VOIP θα σου συνιστούσα Draytek με κλειστά τα μάτια...

----------


## nemesis1

@bluescorpion

Ευχαρίστως, αν πρόκειται να το πετάξεις, να το αναλάβω εγώ.

----------


## bluescorpion

> Ίδιο είναι, η διαφορά είναι η ταχύτητα του ασυρμάτου στα 5 GHz.. 
> Το Draytek 2762ac είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο από όλα. 
> Εάν δεν έχεις κλειδωμένο VOIP θα σου συνιστούσα Draytek με κλειστά τα μάτια...


Σε αυτα τα λεφτα παιρνεις πολυ καλυτερο νομιζω.




> @bluescorpion
> 
> Ευχαρίστως, αν πρόκειται να το πετάξεις, να το αναλάβω εγώ.


οταν ερθει η ωρα θα στο δωσω εαν εισαι απο εδω κοντα πειραια.

----------


## nemesis1

> οταν ερθει η ωρα θα στο δωσω εαν εισαι απο εδω κοντα πειραια.


Μοσχάτο είμαι, στείλε πμ αν το αποφασίσεις.

----------


## famous-walker

@bluescorpion καλύτερο από Draytek; Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει..  :Smile:

----------


## bluescorpion

> @bluescorpion καλύτερο από Draytek; Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει..


Ναι αλλα εδω μιλαμε για 70-80 ευρω και εσυ με πηγες στα 200 περιπου  :Razz:

----------


## Homer

Τελικά το πρόβλημα που κλείδωνε το log in του διαχειριστικού του ρούτερ όταν συνέδεα κινητό μέσω wifi, μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι είχα κλειστό το UPnP; Δοκίμασα με ανοιχτό το UPnP τώρα και μπαίνω...

----------


## bluescorpion

> Τελικά το πρόβλημα που κλείδωνε το log in του διαχειριστικού του ρούτερ όταν συνέδεα κινητό μέσω wifi, μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι είχα κλειστό το UPnP; Δοκίμασα με ανοιχτό το UPnP τώρα και μπαίνω...


Και με ανοιχτο το upnp μου το κανει εμενα. Γνωμη μου, μην πολυ ασχολεισαι με αυτο το router. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια παρε αλλο. Πριν κατι ωρες παλι εκανα 3 ρεσταρτ για να ξεκολλησει απο τα 10mbs που κλειδωνε (απο τα 100 που εχω)

----------


## lady_in_black

Και τι επιλογές έχει;; Όλα τα Asus το ίδιο στιλ δεν είναι; Εγώ σκέφτομαι να δω το Draytek vigor 2762vac.

----------


## bluescorpion

> Και τι επιλογές έχει;; Όλα τα Asus το ίδιο στιλ δεν είναι; Εγώ σκέφτομαι να δω το Draytek vigor 2762vac.


Για το συγκεκριμενο μιλαω μονο

----------


## bluescorpion

New Firmware Available

Firmware version 1.1.2.3_790 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
- Release note -

DSL:
- VDSL WAN (PTM) QIS manual setting list updated, added Italy ISP Vodafone.
- ADSL WAN (ATM) QIS manual setting list updated, added Lebanon ISP Ogero.

Bug fixes and enhancements:
- Fixed possible invalid Feedback status leads to no logs download link issue(under Feedback sent failure state).
- Fixed Web UI > invalid Android/iOS App icons issue.
- Fine tune Feedback > Diagnostic “No USB disk plug-in” case.
- After Feedback > DSL Line Diagnostic completed, /jffs/ related logs will be cleared to free up space.
- Fine tune Live Update mechanism.
- Fixed failed to work with the OpenVPN profile of Avira issue.
- Fixed pptp client failed to work with ppp-2.4.7 module issue.
- Fixed wrong OpenVPN server state issue.
- OpenVPN server: update default compression to yes.
- Fixed OpenVPN wrong type conversion/ wrong state after client run successfully issue.
- Fixed the problem that PPPoE Username can't use special character '$'.
- Fixed various Web UI related issues.

Security:
- protect_srv: enhanced with lock time backoff. 
  1) Record each IP address with fail count. 
  2) Add lock rule for each IP address. 
  3) Lock all if too many rules at a same time.

ΤΙ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ   :Laughing:

----------


## nemesis1

> New Firmware Available
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Firmware version 1.1.2.3_790 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
> ...


Βρε στείλε μου τηλ σου να περάσω να το πάρω.
Μην ταλαιπωρήσε άλλο.

----------


## bluescorpion

> Βρε στείλε μου τηλ σου να περάσω να το πάρω.
> Μην ταλαιπωρήσε άλλο.


100 σαν και εσενα θελω τρελε μου

----------


## lady_in_black

Ας δοκιμάσει οποίος θέλει να κάνει disable το Ai Protection. Εμένα φαίνεται να έφτιαξε πολλά προβλήματα.

----------


## tarif16nikos

Έχω κι εγώ το εν λόγω μπ@@#/ο.....για να πάρω wifi στα 2.4ghz,πρέπει να κάνω αίτηση στον ύψιστο.
Όλα στο default με το τελευταίο  firmware....Εκτός από αλλαγή DNS.
υπάρχει καμία ρύθμιση να το βελτιώσω;

----------


## lady_in_black

Οτι και να κανεις για πεταμα ειναι. Εγω το άλλαξα με το fritz!box 7590 και ηρέμησα.

Ειχα δυο απο δαυτα και τα δυο τα ίδια προβληματα στο ίδιο χρονικο διάστημα, οποτε πλέον τα έχω αποσυρει και τα δουλευω επικουρικα σαν wifi routers σε ξεχασμένους χώρους.

----------


## tarif16nikos

> Οτι και να κανεις για πεταμα ειναι. Εγω το άλλαξα με το fritz!box 7590 και ηρέμησα.
> 
> Ειχα δυο απο δαυτα και τα δυο τα ίδια προβληματα στο ίδιο χρονικο διάστημα, οποτε πλέον τα έχω αποσυρει και τα δουλευω επικουρικα σαν wifi routers σε ξεχασμένους χώρους.


δηλαδή,για να τρέξω ένα απλό οικιακό δίκτυο,θα πρέπει να ρίξω 200+ ευρώ?
δεν αμφιβάλλω την ποιότητά του,αλλά τα 200συν είναι απαγορευτικό νούμερο...
είμαι vodafone,χωρίς voip,me 50αρα γραμμή....με το σύρμα,πάω τρένο...με το μόντεμ της βοντα,έχω θέματα με το ασύρματο στα 5ghz και λίγο στα 2.4....με το asus στα 2,4ghz.
θέλω ένα modem-router,απλά να  τσιμεντώνει στο ασύρματο και στις 2 μπάντες....παλιά,με την 24άρα,είχα βάλει ένα netgear,το άνοιξα κι έπειτα ξέχασα ότι υπήρχε!!!

----------


## lady_in_black

Κοιταξε αν εχεις voip γραμμη και θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις δικο σου εξοπλισμο εκει ανεβαινουν λιγο οι τιμες.

Δες και το Fritz!box 7530.

----------


## tarif16nikos

> Κοιταξε αν εχεις voip γραμμη και θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις δικο σου εξοπλισμο εκει ανεβαινουν λιγο οι τιμες.
> 
> Δες και το Fritz!box 7530.


voip δεν χρειάζομαι και το απέφυγα προς το παρόν.... δεν ξέρω αν γίνει υποχρεωτική η χρήση του....
το 7530 το κοιτάζω.... παράλληλα το tp-link archer vr600 που είναι σε προσιτή τιμή.
άντε να δώσω περίπου τα 100 ευρώ.... αλλά έχω τρομάξει με το μαμήσιο και το asus με την απόδοση wifi.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κοιταξε αν εχεις voip γραμμη και θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις δικο σου εξοπλισμο εκει ανεβαινουν λιγο οι τιμες.
> 
> Δες και το Fritz!box 7530.


voip δεν χρειάζομαι και το απέφυγα προς το παρόν.... δεν ξέρω αν γίνει υποχρεωτική η χρήση του....
το 7530 το κοιτάζω.... παράλληλα το tp-link archer vr600 που είναι σε προσιτή τιμή.
άντε να δώσω περίπου τα 100 ευρώ.... αλλά έχω τρομάξει με το μαμήσιο και το asus με την απόδοση wifi.

----------


## lady_in_black

> voip δεν χρειάζομαι και το απέφυγα προς το παρόν.... δεν ξέρω αν γίνει υποχρεωτική η χρήση του....
> το 7530 το κοιτάζω.... παράλληλα το tp-link archer vr600 που είναι σε προσιτή τιμή.
> άντε να δώσω περίπου τα 100 ευρώ.... αλλά έχω τρομάξει με το μαμήσιο και το asus με την απόδοση wifi.


Κοιταξε το 7590 εχει απιστευτη καλυψη wifi δεν το περιμενα εκει που το asus επρεπε να κανεις το σταυρο σου για να πιασει με αυτο εχεις σήμα καμπανα, oποτε  τα ιδια μπορω να υποθεσω και για την ασύρματη κάλυψη του 7530. Τωρα για την ταχύτητα στο 7530 δίνει στα 2.4ghz (802.11n) 866 MBit/s και στα 5ghz (802.11ac) 400 MBit/s, ενώ στο 7590 δίνει 1.733 και 800 MBit/s αντίστοιχα.

Το σημαντικο ειναι πως και τα δυο υποστηριζουν super vectoring (35b), οποτε μπορεις να πας σε vdsl 300mbit όταν και εφοσον. 

Tα υπολοιπα πανω κατω ειναι τα ιδια.

Aποψη μου στα 124 ευρω που εχει το fritz!box 7530 ειναι ίσως η καλύτερη αγορά.

----------


## tarif16nikos

> Κοιταξε το 7590 εχει απιστευτη καλυψη wifi δεν το περιμενα εκει που το asus επρεπε να κανεις το σταυρο σου για να πιασει με αυτο εχεις σήμα καμπανα, oποτε  τα ιδια μπορω να υποθεσω και για την ασύρματη κάλυψη του 7530. Τωρα για την ταχύτητα στο 7530 δίνει στα 2.4ghz (802.11n) 866 MBit/s και στα 5ghz (802.11ac) 400 MBit/s, ενώ στο 7590 δίνει 1.733 και 800 MBit/s αντίστοιχα.
> 
> Το σημαντικο ειναι πως και τα δυο υποστηριζουν super vectoring (35b), οποτε μπορεις να πας σε vdsl 300mbit όταν και εφοσον. 
> 
> Tα υπολοιπα πανω κατω ειναι τα ιδια.
> 
> Aποψη μου στα 124 ευρω που εχει το fritz!box 7530 ειναι ίσως η καλύτερη αγορά.


το παρήγγειλα από αμαζον Ιταλίας 98 ευρώ σύνολο.... κι ο Θεός βοηθός.... δεν έχω τρελές απαιτήσεις, πλην wifi εντός χωρίς κοψίματα.

----------


## lady_in_black

Ελπίζω να το πήρες καινούργιο και όχι μεταχειρισμένο γιατι βλέπω πως καινουργιο απο amazon.it εχει 110 ευρώ (+μεταφορικά αν εχει) και τα μεταχειρισμένα ξεκινάνε απο 95 ευρώ.

Η διαφορά να το πάρεις στα 120 ευρώ απο εδώ και να έχεις την 5ετή εγγύηση στο κατάστημα χωρίς να τρέχεις ειναι νομίζω το καλύτερο.

----------


## tarif16nikos

> Ελπίζω να το πήρες καινούργιο και όχι μεταχειρισμένο γιατι βλέπω πως καινουργιο απο amazon.it εχει 110 ευρώ (+μεταφορικά αν εχει) και τα μεταχειρισμένα ξεκινάνε απο 95 ευρώ.
> 
> Η διαφορά να το πάρεις στα 120 ευρώ απο εδώ και να έχεις την 5ετή εγγύηση στο κατάστημα χωρίς να τρέχεις ειναι νομίζω το καλύτερο.


επαγγελματικό αφμ.... συν έξοδα  αποστολής 98.... καινούργιο το πήρα.... εδώ 130+ με έξοδα αποστολής...είμαι επαρχία... εγγύηση άμαζον..... αν δω τίποτε περίεργο, να μην δουλεύει σωστά,  πακέτο κι επιστροφή, μέχρι 30 μέρες.

----------


## nemesis1

Έλεος ρε παιδιά.

Γράφτε τα στο ανάλογο νήμα.
Μας σκίσατε στο off topic

----------


## nik187

Γιατι καθε φορα που κανω επανεkκινιση το modem εχω αυτο το σφαλμα και μενω χωρις internet ;

Αν παω WAN -> INTERNET CONNECTION και χωρις να πειραξω κατι πατησω save 4 με 5 φορες το internet επανερχεται

----------


## nemesis1

Αν αφήσεις το router χωρίς να πατήσεις το save στην σελίδα που αναφέρεις ΔΕΝ θα συνδεθεί ποτε?
Το ρωτώ γιατί μπορεί ο πάροχός σου να έχει κάποιο θέμα και να μην αναγνωρίζει αμέσως το log in του router σου.

Εναλλακτικά δές αυτό:

Wan-Internet Connection -PPP Setting - Connection Type : Έχεις τσεκαρισμενο (επιλεγμένο) το Always On ?

----------


## nik187

> Αν αφήσεις το router χωρίς να πατήσεις το save στην σελίδα που αναφέρεις ΔΕΝ θα συνδεθεί ποτε?
> Το ρωτώ γιατί μπορεί ο πάροχός σου να έχει κάποιο θέμα και να μην αναγνωρίζει αμέσως το log in του router σου.
> 
> Εναλλακτικά δές αυτό:
> 
> Wan-Internet Connection -PPP Setting - Connection Type : Έχεις τσεκαρισμενο (επιλεγμένο) το Always On ?



Δοκίμασα το πρώτο,  το άφησα 25 λεπτά δεν συνδέθηκε ποτέ. 
Είμαι με Vodafone 

Το δεύτερο είναι τσεκαρισμένο. 

Έβαλα το παλιό μου moden  asus dsl 14u για δοκιμή συνδέθηκε αμέσως. 
Άρα κάτι γίνεται με το ac52u. 
Αν το κάνω επανεκκίνηση και μπω μέσα στο dsl log βλέπω ότι έχει κλειδώσει στα 18.000 ,ip από τον πάροχο δεν παίρνω.

----------


## nemesis1

> Δοκίμασα το πρώτο,  το άφησα 25 λεπτά δεν συνδέθηκε ποτέ. 
> Είμαι με Vodafone 
> 
> Το δεύτερο είναι τσεκαρισμένο. 
> 
> Έβαλα το παλιό μου moden  asus dsl 14u για δοκιμή συνδέθηκε αμέσως. 
> Άρα κάτι γίνεται με το ac52u. 
> Αν το κάνω επανεκκίνηση και μπω μέσα στο dsl log βλέπω ότι έχει κλειδώσει στα 18.000 ,ip από τον πάροχο δεν παίρνω.


Σε Vodafone είμαι κι εγώ με παλιότερο Firmware από σένα και συνδέεται μια χαρά. 

Κάνε ένα reset από πίσω, ξαναστησε το από την αρχή, ειδικά αν μετά από το τελευταίο update δεν το έχεις κάνει.

Θα σου φανεί τετριμμένο και μάλιστα ήμουν από αυτούς που δεν το δεχοντουσαν μέχρι που με reset διορθώθηκαν κατι αλλά θέματα που είχα στο παρελθόν. 

Λυπάμαι αλλά κάτι άλλο δεν έχω να σου προτείνω.

----------


## nik187

> Σε Vodafone είμαι κι εγώ με παλιότερο Firmware από σένα και συνδέεται μια χαρά. 
> 
> Κάνε ένα reset από πίσω, ξαναστησε το από την αρχή, ειδικά αν μετά από το τελευταίο update δεν το έχεις κάνει.
> 
> Θα σου φανεί τετριμμένο και μάλιστα ήμουν από αυτούς που δεν το δεχοντουσαν μέχρι που με reset διορθώθηκαν κατι αλλά θέματα που είχα στο παρελθόν. 
> 
> Λυπάμαι αλλά κάτι άλλο δεν έχω να σου προτείνω.


Μετά από κάθε update το κάνω reset και το στήνω απο την αρχή. 
Πες μου λίγο με ποιό firmware είσαι να το περάσω μπας και στρώσει. 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## nemesis1

> Μετά από κάθε update το κάνω reset και το στήνω απο την αρχή. 
> Πες μου λίγο με ποιό firmware είσαι να το περάσω μπας και στρώσει. 
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως



1.1.2.3_674 έχω φίλε μου.
Vodafone ADSL

----------


## TearDrop

Εχει βγει νέο firmware Version 1.1.2.3_805
Το οποίο όμως για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπαίνει. Προχωράει ολοκληρώνεται αλλά μετά απο restart εμφανίζει πάλι το 1.1.2.3_790

----------


## Mormnak

> Εχει βγει νέο firmware Version 1.1.2.3_805
> Το οποίο όμως για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπαίνει. Προχωράει ολοκληρώνεται αλλά μετά απο restart εμφανίζει πάλι το 1.1.2.3_790


ειναι official....τι σφάλμα βγάζει ή δεν βγάζει και προχωράει κανονικά?

----------


## Ftwxos1991

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα..εχω το h300s τις vodafone στην vdsl 50 γραμμή μου..και επειδή θέλω να κάνω επέκταση το σημα μου σκέφτομαι να πάρω ενα accent point τωρα το ερώτημα ειναι το εξεις επειδη ειμαι άσχετος... Εχω το ac52u τις asus κανει για αυτην την δουλειά η χρειάζεται να πάρω αλλο ρουτερ?  Προσπαθώ να το συνδέσω αλλα δεν βγαζω άκρη...εχω lan καλώδιο συνδεμενο σε powerline tp link οπου μεταφέρω την γραμμή στο δωματιο και συνδέω απο το Powerline το καλώδιο στην lan θύρα του asus ειναι σωστα?  Απο. Εκει και. Περα τι πρέπει να κανω?

----------


## r1skey

Παιδιά σας έχω ένα ωραίο. Γυρίζοντας από το τριήμερο στο σπίτι διαπίστωσα μειωμένη ταχύτητα στο internet. Μπαίνοντας στα στατιστικά είδα οτι από 55Mbit (σε max 100+) ξαφνικά μπορούσα μόνο 14 -17 με max στα 23. Μιλάμε για 50άρα VDSL από Cosmote με καμπίνες WIND στην περιοχή μου. To setup είναι DSL-AC52U μπροστά για modem-routing και ΖΤΕ Speedport Entry 2i λόγω VOIP και μόνο πίσω.

Ήρθε το τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σήμερα είδε οτι η γραμμή είχε τα θέματα της στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και επιτόπου με συνέδεσαν με άλλη γραμμή που ήταν ελεύθερη στην πολυκατοικία. Βελτιώθηκε λίγο (στο μισό του nominal) η ταχύτητα στο ASUS (25Mbit αντί για 55Mbit) αλλά μόλις βάζω για modem το ΖΤΕ της Cosmote πιάνει καμπάνα το άτιμο. Οπότε ο τεχνικός μου είπε σου έφερα τη γραμμή καμπάνα, φεύγω τώρα (και με το δίκιο του ο άνθρωπος). 

Το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να αναβαθμίσω το firmware (έβαλα το 1.1.2.3_858 από το 473 που είχα και ήμουν 100% ευχαριστημένος τόσο καιρό.). Καλώδια και όλα παίζουν όπως καταλαβαίνετε αφού με τα ίδια παίζει μια χαρά το ZTE. Any ideas?  :Thinking:

----------


## ifaigios

> Παιδιά σας έχω ένα ωραίο. Γυρίζοντας από το τριήμερο στο σπίτι διαπίστωσα μειωμένη ταχύτητα στο internet. Μπαίνοντας στα στατιστικά είδα οτι από 55Mbit (σε max 100+) ξαφνικά μπορούσα μόνο 14 -17 με max στα 23. Μιλάμε για 50άρα VDSL από Cosmote με καμπίνες WIND στην περιοχή μου. To setup είναι DSL-AC52U μπροστά για modem-routing και ΖΤΕ Speedport Entry 2i λόγω VOIP και μόνο πίσω.
> 
> Ήρθε το τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σήμερα είδε οτι η γραμμή είχε τα θέματα της στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και επιτόπου με συνέδεσαν με άλλη γραμμή που ήταν ελεύθερη στην πολυκατοικία. Βελτιώθηκε λίγο (στο μισό του nominal) η ταχύτητα στο ASUS (25Mbit αντί για 55Mbit) αλλά μόλις βάζω για modem το ΖΤΕ της Cosmote πιάνει καμπάνα το άτιμο. Οπότε ο τεχνικός μου είπε σου έφερα τη γραμμή καμπάνα, φεύγω τώρα (και με το δίκιο του ο άνθρωπος). 
> 
> Το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να αναβαθμίσω το firmware (έβαλα το 1.1.2.3_858 από το 473 που είχα και ήμουν 100% ευχαριστημένος τόσο καιρό.). Καλώδια και όλα παίζουν όπως καταλαβαίνετε αφού με τα ίδια παίζει μια χαρά το ZTE. Any ideas?


Είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Υποψιάζομαι ότι παίζει κάποιου είδους throttling αν έχεις πάνω άλλο ρούτερ εκτός από το δικό τους. Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση από 50Mbps που έπιανα με το Speedport 2i, έπιανα μόλις 10Mbps με το DSL-AC52U (για πολλές μέρες το άφησα έτσι γιατί βαριόμουν την αναμονή του 13888). Εν τέλει τους πήρα τηλέφωνο, δήλωσα βλάβη και ως δια μαγείας μετά από λίγες ώρες αποκαταστάθηκε η ταχύτητα. Το τελευταίο διάστημα πιάνω 50Mbps μόνο σε torrents, ενώ στα single connections από εσωτερικό έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα γύρω στα 30, και από εξωτερικό στα 20. Υπέθεσα ότι λόγω της καραντίνας έχουν μπουκώσει οι γραμμές, αλλά ίσως τους πάρω να ξαναδηλώσω βλάβη σε κάποια φάση.

----------


## r1skey

Έκανα factory reset με το _858 και το ξανάστησα από την αρχή (τουλάχιστον τα βασικά για να δω πως θα συγχρονίσει). Δηλαδή μπροστά το Asus για modem και router και πίσω το Speedport για VOIP. Τώρα μπήκε πολύ καλύτερα απο πριν  (Datarate 48578 με Max Rate 66666) φυσικά χειρότερα από πριν από την βλάβη (54999/100000). Επίσης παρατήρησα οτι από Fastpath τώρα είμαι Interleaved με Depth 4 (δεν με νοιάζει, δεν παίζω FPS πια). θα το παρακολουθήσω να δω πως θα πάει αλλά για την ώρα είμαι πίσω σε μια αποδεκτή κανονικότητα. Μου κατσε συνδυασμός και deterioration στη γραμμή και περίεργη συμπεριφορά του router. Τώρα φυσικά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως αν γυρίζα σε _473 με factory reset θα είχα πάλι καλύτερη γραμμή. Ισως πάλι "στρώσει" σε λίγες ώρες ημέρες καθώς δεν είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί καθόλου το καλώδιο εδώ και 12 χρόνια που είχε έρθει στην πολυκατοικία.

----------


## nemesis1

Όλοι βάζουν σαν modem του παρόχου και πίσω του το aftermarket για routing.
Εσύ γιατί κάνεις το ανάποδο?

----------


## r1skey

> Όλοι βάζουν σαν modem του παρόχου και πίσω του το aftermarket για routing.
> Εσύ γιατί κάνεις το ανάποδο?


Γιατί με το ASUS έπιανα 55Mbit ενώ με του παρόχου 50Mbit. Επίσης το προτιμώ, ιδανικά θα ήθελα να μην υπήρχε καθόλου το Speedport αλλά το χρειάζομαι για VOIP.

Συνεχίζοντας το ψάξιμο και παίζοντας λίγο με το configuration είδα οτι αλλάζοντας απενεργοποιώντας το G.Vector έπεσε σε ADSL ταχύτητες πάλι, επαναφέροντας το σε enabled ξανακλείδωσε ψηλά οπότε τουλάχιστον φαίνεται να μην έχουν κάνει πατάτα με το Vectoring στην καμπίνα. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι έχει πάει στραβά ... και ιδανικά να γυρίσω στην πρότερη τέλεια σύνδεση που είχα.

----------


## nemesis1

> Γιατί με το ASUS έπιανα 55Mbit ενώ με του παρόχου 50Mbit. Επίσης το προτιμώ, ιδανικά θα ήθελα να μην υπήρχε καθόλου το Speedport αλλά το χρειάζομαι για VOIP.
> 
> Συνεχίζοντας το ψάξιμο και παίζοντας λίγο με το configuration είδα οτι αλλάζοντας απενεργοποιώντας το G.Vector έπεσε σε ADSL ταχύτητες πάλι, επαναφέροντας το σε enabled ξανακλείδωσε ψηλά οπότε τουλάχιστον φαίνεται να μην έχουν κάνει πατάτα με το Vectoring στην καμπίνα. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι έχει πάει στραβά ... και ιδανικά να γυρίσω στην πρότερη τέλεια σύνδεση που είχα.


θα φλασαριζα με τη σειρά κάποια firm κάνοντας και reset χωρίς να το στήνεις κάθε φορά.
Βλέπεις ποιο παίζει καλύτερα σε συγχρονισμό, οπότε και το κρατάς.

----------


## gapostolidis

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την περίπτωσή μου. Έχω τον router off line από τον Φεβρουάριο μετά από αναβάθμιση της γραμμής μου σε ftth από την Cosmote οπότε εγκαταστάθηκε  το Speedport plus.   Σκέπτομαι να το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω για να συνδέσω έναν εξωτερικό δίσκο 1 TB με περιεχόμενο ταινίες και mp3. Θα ήθελα να έχω πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο από την   Sony android TV μου. Η διασύνδεση TV με τον router γίνεται μέσω του powerline TP-LINK TL-WPA873O. Ποια είναι η προτεινόμενη διάταξη σύνδεσης του Speedport Plus με το Asus AC52U; Με σύνδεση μέσω της WAN port του Speedport plus; Το Asus θα πρεπει να μπει πίσω και να σεταριστεί ως AP;

----------


## nemesis1

Θυμίστε μου κάποιος.

Το AC52U κάνει και για vdsl 100 απο OTE, σωστά θυμάμαι?





> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την περίπτωσή μου. Έχω τον router off line από τον Φεβρουάριο μετά από αναβάθμιση της γραμμής μου σε ftth από την Cosmote οπότε εγκαταστάθηκε  το Speedport plus.   Σκέπτομαι να το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω για να συνδέσω έναν εξωτερικό δίσκο 1 TB με περιεχόμενο ταινίες και mp3. Θα ήθελα να έχω πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο από την   Sony android TV μου. Η διασύνδεση TV με τον router γίνεται μέσω του powerline TP-LINK TL-WPA873O. Ποια είναι η προτεινόμενη διάταξη σύνδεσης του Speedport Plus με το Asus AC52U; Με σύνδεση μέσω της WAN port του Speedport plus; Το Asus θα πρεπει να μπει πίσω και να σεταριστεί ως AP;


Φίλε μου νομίζω ότι μπορείς, βάζοντας το Asus ως modem και πίσω του το Speedport μόνο για τηλεφωνία.
Μέσω δικτύου θα δεις και τον δίσκο που θα έχεις κοτσαρισμένο πάνω στο Asus.
Περισσότερα εδώ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post6899649

Και εδώ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...40#post6496540

Και ενας οδηγός του ίδιου του ΟΤΕ εδώ https://www.messina-pbx.gr/images/st...AN(oxygen).pdf

----------


## TearDrop

> Θυμίστε μου κάποιος.
> 
> Το AC52U κάνει και για vdsl 100 απο OTE, σωστά θυμάμαι?


Ναι παίζει κανονικά μέχρι 100 σε όλους τους παρόχους

----------


## nemesis1

> Ναι παίζει κανονικά μέχρι 100 σε όλους τους παρόχους


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## ch_dimitris

καλησπέρα και με το καλο να έρθει και η έξοδος,

Εχω ήδη μερικές ωρες κοιτάζοντας απο δω και κει ....και χωρίς να εχω κανει και τίποτα,

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος / οδηγός να περασω το μόντεμ πρώτο και το μόντεμ που δίνει η VODAFONE (ΖΤΕ Η267Α) να το εχω μόνο για τηλέφωνο?
Και ενα δεύτερο ///   ...- υπάρχει τρόπος να σεταρης κανενα sisco Voip σησκευη για να έχεις τηλεφωνεία?

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερον

----------


## nemesis1

> καλησπέρα και με το καλο να έρθει και η έξοδος,
> 
> Εχω ήδη μερικές ωρες κοιτάζοντας απο δω και κει ....και χωρίς να εχω κανει και τίποτα,
> 
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος / οδηγός να περασω το μόντεμ πρώτο και το μόντεμ που δίνει η VODAFONE (ΖΤΕ Η267Α) να το εχω μόνο για τηλέφωνο?
> Και ενα δεύτερο ///   ...- υπάρχει τρόπος να σεταρης κανενα sisco Voip σησκευη για να έχεις τηλεφωνεία?
> 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερον


Εφόσον θέλεις και το modem του παρόχου να λειτουργεί καλύτερα να απευθύνεις ενα ερώτημα εδω https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ZTE-ZXHN-H267A

----------


## tarif16nikos

ερώτηση...
θέλω να δώσω προτεραιότητα σε ipTv από το qos.
πώς συμπληρώνουμε τα στοιχεία;

----------


## gulliverrr

Είμαι σε Vodafone VDSL 50άρα με VoIP και μπήκα στο modem τους (TP-Link) και πήρα τα στοιχεία για VoIP.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να τα περάσω στο Asus?

----------


## nemesis1

> Είμαι σε Vodafone VDSL 50άρα με VoIP και μπήκα στο modem τους (TP-Link) και πήρα τα στοιχεία για VoIP.
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να τα περάσω στο Asus?


Όχι το AC52U δεν έχει voip.
Μπορείς όμως να βάλεις το tplink πίσω από το Asus μόνο για το voip.

Αυτό έχω κάνει εγώ αλλά με το speedport plus του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## gulliverrr

Σε bridge εννοείς? Θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ όμως έτσι VPN/port forwarding κλπ του Asus?

----------


## nemesis1

> Σε bridge εννοείς? Θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ όμως έτσι VPN/port forwarding κλπ του Asus?


Αν το tplink έχει θύρα wan θα του δώσεις net από το Asus σε αυτήν.
Το Asus θα είναι το modem/router και αυτό απλά θα έχει το τηλέφωνο μόνο.

Ρώτα στα tplink θέματα.

----------


## geolamia

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά, το asus κάνει για FTHH ote 100αρι?
Ειχα vdsl 50 και όλα καλά απλά έκανα αναβάθμιση.

----------


## nemesis1

> Θυμίστε μου κάποιος.
> Το AC52U κάνει και για vdsl 100 απο OTE, σωστά θυμάμαι?





> Ναι παίζει κανονικά μέχρι 100 σε όλους τους παρόχους


9 post πιο πάνω...




> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά, το asus κάνει για FTHH ote 100αρι?
> Ειχα vdsl 50 και όλα καλά απλά έκανα αναβάθμιση.

----------


## kaftiras

Καλημέρα!
Με το συγκεκριμένο router μου παρουσιάζεται το εξής θέμα και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση για να επιλυθεί.
Ενώ είναι κανονικά συνδεδεμένος ο εκτυπωτής και η τηλεόραση  μέσω wifi, στην αρχή μπορώ να εκτυπώσω αλλά και να προβάλλω περιέχομενο στην τηλεόραση απο το κινητό μου κανονικά. Μολις δεν ασχοληθώ για λίγη ώρα με την τηλεόραση και τον εκτυπωτή ενω φαίνονται κανονικά συνδεδεμένα στο router δεν μπορώ ούτε να εκτυπώσω αλλά ουτε και να προβάλω περιεχόμενο (π.χ youtube) από το κινητό,ταμπλετ στην τηλεόραση. Να προσθέσω ότι η τηλεόραση και ο εκτυπωτής εχουν συνέχεια ιντερνετ,αυτό που επηρεάζεται ειναι η συνδεσιμότητα μεταξύ των συσκευών στο wlan.
Αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο με το συγκεκριμένο router αφου μόλις βάζω το zte h288 ολα παιζουν κανονικά.

----------


## nemesis1

Για όσους αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα κάποιες φόρες που δεν μπορούν να μπουν στο UI και φορτώνει ο browser στο άπειρο...

Μου έκανε το κόλλημα αυτό μετά απο πάρα πολύ καιρό, είχα ήδη ενεργοποιημένο ssh οπότε δίνοντας την κάτωθι εντολή μέσω putty δούλεψε χωρίς reboot άμεσα!
Είμαι ακόμη στο firmware 1.1.2.3_674 δεν ξέρω αν στα τελευταία firm το πρόβλημα έχει διορθωθεί, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος και δεν πρόκειται να το αλλάξω, ακόμη.




> It would be useful to have SSH enabled, even if for a specific IP on your network, so that if this happens again, you can just SSH to the router and enter:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> service restart_httpd
> ```
> 
> instead of rebooting the router and disrupting your network.


Πηγή: https://www.snbforums.com/threads/ca...0/#post-499446

----------


## fits79

> Αρχικά καλησπέρα σε αυτό το τοπικ.
> 
> Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το εν λόγο vdsl modem/router/dual band wifi μόνο αν υποστηρίζει dlna γιατί στην ουσία θέλω να συνδέσω έναν usb ntfs δίσκο πάνω στη usb και να έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτόν τον δίσκο από οποιαδήποτε συσκευή είναι συνδεδεμένη στο δίκτυο και εννοείτε και από την τηλεόραση μου(Samsung q80t).
> 
> Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι παρόλο που έχω στείλει μήνυμα στην Asus Ελλάδας και μου είπαν ότι υποστηρίζει dlna σε ένα πωλητή που το έχει και του είπα να πάει στο usb application -> media servers
> 
> Όπως το παρακάτω βίντεο στο λεπτό 2:14
> 
> 
> ...



Αρχικά ξέρω ότι το τοπικ είναι αρχαίο οπότε ίσως δεν λάβω ποτέ απάντηση, αλλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία.

Όπως στη παραπάνω παράθεση κάτι παρόμοιο συμβαίνει και με αυτό το μοντέλο και το ακόμα πιο περίεργο είναι ότι στο manual(Σελίδα 35) του εν λόγο μοντέλου αναφέρει ότι υποστηρίζει dlna.

Αλλά όπως και στη παράθεση πιο πάνω από πωλητή που το έχει και του είπα να πάει στο ίδιο μενού να μου πει αν έχει τον διακόπτη "dlna media server on/off"
Μου είπε ότι δεν την έχει.


Πραγματικά τι στο καλό συμβαίνει με τα μοντέλα της Asus????

----------


## sdikr

Σου απάντησα στο άλλο νήμα που έγραψες  ώστε να μην σπαμάρεις ότι βρεις να αναφέρεται σε asus, αλλά μάλλον έκανα λάθος

----------


## fits79

Τι εννοείς έκανες λάθος?

----------


## capthookb

Έχω μια ερώτηση που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι κάποια ρύθμιση του DSL-AC52U που πήρα πριν λίγες ημέρες.
Έχω σετάρει το Asus σε bridge mode με Lan IP 192.168.0.1. Με ethernet συνδεεται στην eth0 ενός Ubiquiti Edge router, το οποίο αναλαμβάνει το ΝΑΤ καθώς και την κλήση pppoe στην Cosmote. Το ίντερνετ λειτουργεί μια χαρά κτλ, ενώ το lan μου ειναι 192.168.1.0/24.
Έχω βάλει τώρα στην eth0 του ubiquiti IP 192.168.0.2 καθώς κι ένα rule στο ΝΑΤ για να μπορώ να συνδέομαι στο modem μέσα από το LAN.

Όμως το πρόβλημα είναι πως δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο web interface του asus (ούτε καν ping δε μπορώ)
Χωρίς να αλλάξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του ubiquiti, με ένα παλιό Tplink modem/router που είχα πάλι το ίδιο setup (bridged modem) είχα πρόσβαση κανονικά στο web interface.
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση στο Asus που δεν επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση; Ξέρετε τι θα μποροόυσα να κάνω;



```
[~] traceroute 192.168.0.1                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
traceroute to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router (192.168.1.1)  4.377 ms  4.340 ms  4.303 ms
 2  * * *
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * *
25  * * *
26  * * *
27  * * *
28  * * *
29  * * *
30  * * *
```

----------


## kosath

Άκυρο - λάθος

----------


## fits79

Όσο αφορά την usb2 θήρα που έχει την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς για δίσκο usb ntfs για διαμοιρασμό αρχείον σε όλο το δίκτυο(Ασύρματα ή ενσύρματα)?

Στα 4k videos πως τα πάει?

Και τι γίνεται όσο αφορά τις τηλεοράσεις που υποστηρίζουν dlna? Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί απ' ότι έμαθα παλιότερα είχε διακόπτη "dlna media server" στο μενού του και πλέον δεν τον έχει.

----------


## panostr

> Έχω μια ερώτηση που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι κάποια ρύθμιση του DSL-AC52U που πήρα πριν λίγες ημέρες.
> Έχω σετάρει το Asus σε bridge mode με Lan IP 192.168.0.1. Με ethernet συνδεεται στην eth0 ενός Ubiquiti Edge router, το οποίο αναλαμβάνει το ΝΑΤ καθώς και την κλήση pppoe στην Cosmote. Το ίντερνετ λειτουργεί μια χαρά κτλ, ενώ το lan μου ειναι 192.168.1.0/24.
> Έχω βάλει τώρα στην eth0 του ubiquiti IP 192.168.0.2 καθώς κι ένα rule στο ΝΑΤ για να μπορώ να συνδέομαι στο modem μέσα από το LAN.
> 
> Όμως το πρόβλημα είναι πως δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο web interface του asus (ούτε καν ping δε μπορώ)
> Χωρίς να αλλάξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του ubiquiti, με ένα παλιό Tplink modem/router που είχα πάλι το ίδιο setup (bridged modem) είχα πρόσβαση κανονικά στο web interface.
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση στο Asus που δεν επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση; Ξέρετε τι θα μποροόυσα να κάνω;
> 
> 
> ...



Καλησπερα φιλε, προσπαθω να κανω κατι παρομοιο με το vdsl modem του παροχου (Να κρατησω δηλ αυτο μονο για το VOIP και να εχω μπροστα το ASUS). Δοκιμασα να τα συνδεσω μεσω των θυρων WAN που διαθετουν και τα 2 router αλλα το θεμα εινια οτι το ASUS δε θελει με τιποτα να δωσει ιντερνετ στο WIFI (δεν δοκιμασα τις ethernet ports να δω εαν εχουν). Κανω κατι λαθος? Πρεπει να κανω και κατι σαν port forward ή καποια εξτρα ρυθμιση? Δεν το εχω πολυ με τα δικτυακα.

----------


## nemesis1

Νεο firmware...  :Cool: 

Υποστηρίζετε ακόμα το commando  :Respekt: 
Επίσης η Asus το έχει εξαφανίσει απο την σελίδα της και θα το βρείτε μόνο μέσω του support, βάζω το link για να μην ψάχνετε..

https://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/...Desk_Download/


*Spoiler:*







> Version 1.1.2.3_960
> 2022/02/11 38.96 MBytes
> 
> ASUS DSL-AC52U Firmware version v1.1.2.3_960 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
> Security:
> - [Wi-Fi] FragAttacks WiFi Security Vulnerabilities
> - [Web] Enhanced protection against XSS attacks.
> - [Wi-Fi] Fix the vulnerability of KR00K (CVE-2019-15126).
> - [LPRng] Fix the issue that lpd crashed caused by nmap attack.
> ...

----------


## akkis

Wow! Το πιο καλό router (για μένα πάντα) που είχα ποτέ... Άλλο που η Wind με γονάτιζε και συνδεόμουν με 8-12MBps.

----------


## fits79

> Νεο firmware... 
> 
> Υποστηρίζετε ακόμα το commando 
> Επίσης η Asus το έχει εξαφανίσει απο την σελίδα της και θα το βρείτε μόνο μέσω του support, βάζω το link για να μην ψάχνετε..
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/...Desk_Download/


Υπάρχει και το ίδιο check μέσα από το ίδιο το ρουτερ.
Δεν χρειάζεται καν να πας σε καμία σελίδα.

----------


## nemesis1

Σε Cosmote VDSL 100 με το Firmware Version:1.1.2.3_858 έχει αδυναμία να τερματίσει την γραμμή στα 12MB/s όταν υπάρχει ενεργοποιημένο ο PPTP VPN Server!!

Έγραψα περισσότερα εδω https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...osmote-VDSL100

----------


## nemesis1

Σε συνέχεια του προβλήματος με ενεργοποιημένο τον PPTP Server και την αδυναμία τερματισμού του download.

Φλάσαρα σήμερα το νέο Firmware 1.1.2.3_960 ακολουθούμενο απο reset και ξαναστήσιμο.
Το πρόβλημα έχει διορθωθεί.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## blandar

Καλησπέρα. Χθες στην περιοχή μου έριχνε πολλούς κεραυνούς. Μάλιστα ο ένας πρέπει να έπεσε πολύ κοντά στο σπίτι μου, το κατάλαβα λόγο θορύβου.
Από τότε έσβησε δια παντός το λαμπάκι του ίντερνετ και του DSL . Σαν να μην έχω καλώδιο συνδεμενο. Δοκίμασα άλλο ρουτερ και παίζει κανονικά.
Ιντερνετ μέσω τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου δεν έχω. Wifi και τα μενού στον browser δουλεύουν κανονικά. το Wifi συνεδεετε χωρίς ίντερνετ φυσικά. 
Να υποθέσω οτι παρέδωσε πνεύμα το dsl? Φυσικά είναι και εκτός εγγύησης. 
Περασμένο το τελευταίο Firm

----------


## nemesis1

> Καλησπέρα. Χθες στην περιοχή μου έριχνε πολλούς κεραυνούς. Μάλιστα ο ένας πρέπει να έπεσε πολύ κοντά στο σπίτι μου, το κατάλαβα λόγο θορύβου.
> Από τότε έσβησε δια παντός το λαμπάκι του ίντερνετ και του DSL . Σαν να μην έχω καλώδιο συνδεμενο.Δοκίμασα άλλο ρουτερ και παίζει κανονικά.
> Ιντερνετ μέσω τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου δεν έχω. Wifi και τα μενού στον browser δουλεύουν κανονικά. το Wifi συνεδεετε χωρίς ίντερνετ φυσικά. 
> Να υποθέσω οτι παρέδωσε πνεύμα το dsl? Φυσικά είναι και εκτός εγγύησης. 
> Περασμένο το τελευταίο Firm


Τι εννοείς ότι

"Δοκίμασα άλλο ρουτερ και παίζει κανονικά."  ??

Με άλλο ρουτερ η γραμμή λειτουργεί??

Αν ναι τότε το asus παρέδωσε πνεύμα.

----------


## blandar

Αυτό ακριβώς, παρέδωσε πνεύμα η θύρα που συνδέετε το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο. Το υπόλοιπο λειτουργεί κανονικά, τώρα το δουλεύω μέσω WAN, με το modem του παροχου να δίνει το ίντερνετ

----------


## nemesis1

Συνεχίζει κανονικά το support  :Respekt: 

Version 1.1.2.3_979
2022/09/07 38.98 MBytes

ASUS DSL-AC52U Firmware version v1.1.2.3_979 (This product supports both Annex A and Annex B)
Security:
- Update OpenVPN pkitool to generate key/certs with SHA256.
- Update OpenSSL to 1.1.1n and 1.0.2u.
- Update OpenVPN to 2.4.12 for CVE-2022-0547

Bug fixes and enhancements:
- Fixed OpenSSL random number generator error.
- DDNS enable SSL support
- Fix the WiFI cannot be connected once the VLAN ID is set
- Update DHCP renew case to avoid always restart wan related
- Update DHCP lease time and dns in renew case
- Web Support TLS v1.2

Please unzip the firmware file first then check the MD5 code.
MD5: 0942e5d7ad61523e0f17412beb367b31

----------


## jaguar13

Το download master utility έχουμε καμία ιδέα γιατί έπαψε να λειτουργεί εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό? Φαίνεται να λειτουργεί αλλά όταν πας να προσθέσεις ένα αρχείο δεν φορτώνει τίποτα.

----------

